# المحرك دائم الحركة(مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)........بين الوهم و الحقيقة!



## saqr2006 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

المحرك دائم الحركة....هل هو موجود؟!

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
فتحت هذا الموضوع لمناقشة هذا الموضوع الذي اهتم به العلماء من الاف السنين و لم يفلحوا في صنعه حتي سمّي الحلم الذي حطّم العلماء!


و كانت نهاية محاولاتهم مع اكتشاف قانون الترموديناميك الأول والذي هو شكل من أشكال انحفاظ الطاقة 
وقد اكتشف هذا القانون عام 1842 بفضل جهود العالم ماير
و من وقتها اصبح هذا الحلم من المستحيلات بالنسبة للعلماء و المهتمين بالفيزياء و كل من له معرفة بالقوانين الفيزياء التي تعارض هذا الحلم و اكثرهم شهرة قانون (الطاقة لا تفني و لا تستحدث من عدم). 
لكن من ليس لهم معرفة بالقوانين الفيزيائية او بمعني اخر من لم يتم عمل غسيل مخ لهم بالقوانين الفيزيائية استمروا في محاولة تحقيق هذا الحلم حتي توصل عدد ليس بالقليل منهم للمحرك دائم الحركة!
و لكن ظهر لهم ان دول العالم اجمع لا تريد لمثل هذا الاختراع ان يظهر علي وجه الارض لتعارضه مع مصالح هذه الدول
و كمثال توضيحي الدول المنتجة للبترول و مشتقاته ليس من مصلحتها ظهور المحرك دائم الحركة لان هذا معناه انهيار اقتصادها كليا 
و الدول المستهلكة للبترول يسيطر عليها شركات البترول و التي تتلقي عمولات تقدر بالمليارات علي كل صفقة و ظهور مثل هذا الاختراع معناه ضياع العمولات و السمسرة التي تدر المليارات
اذا هي لعبة مصالح لا غير و المحرك دائم الحركة موجود و قد توصل له عدد من العلماء و المخترعين
لكن كان مصيرهم القتل او اجبارهم علي بيع الاختراع و نسيانه!
تخيل انه عندك مولد يولد كهرباء مجانية مدي الحياة و يعمل ذاتيا معتمدا علي اي نوع من انواع الطاقة الدائمة مثل الجاذبية الارضية!
نعم مثل هذا الجهاز موجود و هذه بعض الحقائق لمن لا يصدق

مجلة : سانداي تلغراف ، إصدار (كانون الثاني 16/1977)

يول براون: "غاز براون"

رفض مخترع من سيدني ( استراليا ) عرض شركة نفط أمريكية عملاقة لشراء طريقته المبتكرة لتحويل الماء العادي إلى وقود ، وكان هذا العرض واحدا من عدة عروض أخرى تلقاها السيد "يول براون" .
يسمح اختراع السيد براون الجديد للأكسجين والهيدروجين المستخرجين من الماء العادي بأن يتم استخدامها بأمان في نوع من وقود الاحتراق تقريبا . وهو يتخيل اليوم الذي يمكن أن تعمل فيه السيارات ، الأفران ، التدفئة ، ومعظم الصناعات الأخرى على الماء أو الغاز المستخرج منه .
لقد أكمل اختراعه مؤخراً لمشعل قص ولحام مشابه لمشعل أكسو ـ أسيتيلين . وهو أرخص بثلاثين مرة من المشاعل الحالية ويحرق بلهب أسخن بسبع مرات !. يقول السيد براون أن شركته أنفقت أكثر من 650.000 دولار على الاختراع الجديد الذي تم تشكيله في ورشته الخاصة في الفناء الخلفي لمنزله و على مدى السبع سنين الماضية .
قال مؤكداً : " لن أبيع براءة اختراعي الجديد لأي شركة كبيرة لأنهم كلهم متشابهين في حماية مصالحهم . و سوف يخفون هذا الابتكار إلى الأبد ".... " كان لاشخاص قبلي اختراعات متشابهة قاموا ببيعها ولم يسمع بعدها عن اختراعهم أي شيء .. ربما على الأبد "...." لا أدري إذا كان يريد الأمريكيون شرائه لاستخدامه أم لسحبه من السوق وحماية مصالحهم النفطية "... " أعتقد أنه طالما بقيت قطرة واحدة من النفط في العالم فإنهم سيحاولون إيقاف مصادر الطاقة البديلة . لذا سأتجاهل عرضهم "..." استثمرت الشركات التي تبيع البترول والغاز الصناعي ملايين الدولارات في صنع العبوات الخاصة لاحتواء الغاز ... فهم لا يريدون أن يعرفوا عن اختراع يستطيع استخدام 10 غالونات من الماء لإنتاج غاز يمكن تشغيل السيارة لمدة ستة أسابيع ".

و هذا ايضا

الكاتب: ريتشارد والتر:

المصدر: مجلة الشعب /الطاقة/ قسم الأفكار الجديدة .

العنوان الفرعي : مصدر مبشر للطاقة ، مهمل في الولايات المتحدة ، ويتم تطويره في الشرق الأقصى .
اخترع الفيزيائي بروس دي بالما مولد للطاقة بقوة 100 كيلو وات ، وهو الآن موجود في مرآب منزله . هذا المولد يستطيع تزويد كل بيته بالطاقة الكهربائية ، ولكن الحكومة الأمريكية قد تصادر هذا المولد في حال قيام دي بالما بتشغيله.
السيد دي بالما هو أحد خريجي جامعة هافارد ، وقد علَّم الفيزياء في معهد ماساتشوسيتس للتقنيات لمدة 15 عاماً . يدعي السيد دي بالما بأن مولده الكهربائي يمكنه أن يكون مصدراً رخيصاً للطاقة وغير قابل للنضوب ، مستقل و غير ملوث للبيئة ، و يعمل هذا المولد وفقا لقواعد مناقضة للفيزياء التقليدية لكنها ما تزال غير مفهومة تماماً . يقال أن آلته المسماةN تستطيع أن تحرر "الطاقة الحرة" الموجودة بشكل مستتر في الفضاء من حولنا . دي بالما يقدم آلته على أساس أنها ابتكار يستطيع المساعدة في إنهاء اعتماد العالم على مصادر النفط وغيرها من مصادر الطاقة الأحفورية التي ستنفذ قريباً.

آن الأوان لأن تستيقض شعوب العالم من سباتها الطويل .. و الكفّ عن الاعتماد على مصادر الطاقة الكهربائية التقليدية ... آن الأوان لأن تتوقف هذه المهزلة التي تقول أن الطاقة الكهربائية الحرّة هي مستحيلة .

فالحقيقة هي أن هناك جهات ذات سلطة نافذة تعمل على قمع هذه التقنية النبيلة

أحد المخترعين يدعى "ديفيد واغونر" ، حيث بنى في العام 1997م محرّك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة ، و حاول مشاركة أحد الصناعيين الكبار في تصنيع هذا النوع من الأجهزة . لكنه تعرّض في تلك الفترة للكثير من المضايقات و التهديدات من جهات مجهولة . فشهد منزله الكثير من المداهمات و التفتيش التخريبي خلال غيابه . و قد تعرّض مختبره للدمار الكامل !.
بقي الحال كذلك إلى أن ألغى اتفاقيته مع المستثمر الغني ، و أجبر على أن يصرّح علناً بأنه عبارة عن مخادع ، و أن ابتكاره عو عبارة عن أكذوبة ليس لها أي أساس من الصحة .


و حتي عندما تنضب مصادر الطاقة الحالية (البترول) لن يكون من مصلحة الدول ان يخرج هذا الاختراع الي النور لانه وقتها ستكون هناك شركات عملاقة مستفيدة من بيع الخلايا الشمسية العملاقة للدول و هذه الخلايا تتطلب قطع غيار و صيانة اي مصدر من مصادر الدخل للشركات و التي ستدر عليها المليارات من الدولارات...و طبعا ستكون هذه الصناعة محتكرة علي الدول المتقدمة!
و اخيرا لمن لا يصدق هذا الكلام اقول له انني قمت باختراع محرك دائم الحركة يعتمد علي احد مصادر الطاقة الدائمة...و مهما قال لي احد ان هذا يعارض قوانين كثيرة فلن اكذب عيني!:12:


ملحوظة : 
الموضوع منذ 2006 
وقد تم تغيير العنوان الأصلي لمخالفة المحرك دائم الحركة لقانون حفظ الطاقة.​ 
(الإشراف : ملتقى المهندسين العرب )
(16 فبراير 2011)​


----------



## صناعة المعمار (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخي صقر أولا مرحبا بك وهذه المشاركة الاولى لك لكن قيمة جدااااااااااااا

الله يجزيك الخير لكن بالطبع سأسألك عن اختراعك...........أتمنى تزودنا بصور أو معلومات أكثر قدر المستطاع
طبعا بما يضمن لك حق الاختراع والملكية :30: 

أتمنى رؤية المزيد من مشاركاتك ​


----------



## saqr2006 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اهلا صناعة المعمار
بالنسبة للمحرك افكر جديا ان انشر التصاميم علي مواقع النت العربية حتي يستطيع كل منا صنع محرك دائم الحركة في بيته و يولد الكهرباء مجانا!:15:
و المحرك لا يكلف اكثر من 300 دولار لصناعة مولد للبيت لتوليد الكهرباء للابد و المكونات منتشرة في الاسواق العربية و لا يحتاج الي اي صيانة


----------



## حسن هادي (6 ديسمبر 2006)

انشر موضوعك وبارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## صناعة المعمار (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما شاء الله أخ صقر الله يوفقك 

الله يرضى عليك:30:​


----------



## الدلفين (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ العزيز أنا ايضاً املك اكثرمن ما كتبت في هذا المقال من معلومات وصور ومخططات وحتى مقاطع فيديو لما بات يسمى في هذا العصر ( الطاقة الحرة)ولكن انت سبقتني اليه 
ارجو من جميع الاخوة والاصدقاء نشر اي معلومة عن هذا الموضوع لما له من اهمية في تدمير القوة العالمية الظالمة والمتجبرة والمتحالفة معها (الماسونية الصهيونية ) وحتى قيامهم بتجاربهم الخاصة في هذا المجال وتزويد الجميع بالنتائج 
وشكراً


----------



## صناعة المعمار (7 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اهلا بك أخي الدلفين وحبذا لو تتكرم علينا وتفيدنا بما عندك

احترامي ​


----------



## حسن هادي (7 ديسمبر 2006)

ارجوا ابلاغنا بكل جديد مع التحية والشكر لكل المشرفين


----------



## mero31000 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## FAHED M M (7 ديسمبر 2006)

السيد صقر 
بارك الله فيك على ما تقوم به من اجل كسر حاجز السيطره على الطاقه و الذي من خلاله تتم السيطره على الشعوب وقهرها و استعبادها .
لكن سيد صقر ارى ان الموضوع فيه شيء من المبالغه و قليل من الحقيقه .
نعم قد ما تقوله صحيح حول اختراعك الذي اتمنى ان يكون له واقع كما ادعيت
لكن استشهادك بان الدول صاحبة النفوذ تقف في وجه مثل هكذا اختراع اعتقد انه غير دقيق .
لان مثل هذه الدول تندفع بكل قواها لتحصل على مصادر بديله لتامين حاجياتها من الطاقه لكي تستطيع ان تستمر فان فقدانها للطاقه يعني الموت لديها .
وليس هنا مجال البحث حول الدول ومصالحها .
عليه اطلب منك اذا كان بالامكان تحقيق ادعائك لنا بنشر مخططات اختراعك وبعد ان نقوم بتجربته و التاكد من نجاعته نستطيع بعدها ان نهنيك و نهنيانفسنا بمخترع الالفيه الثالثه . وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام .


----------



## نعم (9 ديسمبر 2006)

بالمصادفة رأيت اليوم برنامجا في الاقتصادية يتحدث عن ذات الموضوع
ويبدو ان خطر القتل او المصادرة والتهميش يتهدد فعلا كل من يصل لشيء بهذا المجال ، هذا في الدول الغربيه

بالنسبة لمحركك اخ صقر فنحن بانتظار التصميمات او عرض مصور له او حتى فكرة او مبدأ او آلية عمله

دمتم بود


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*الله أعلم*

أخي بارك الله فيك والموضوع فعلا لفت انتباهي بشدة حتى أنني بحثت في النت عن كل ما يتصل بهذا الموضوع فوجدت هذه المقالة فأحببت أن أعرضها لتكون بمثابة الرأي الآخر وجزاك الله خيرا
من موقع الجمعية الكونية السورية
المحرك دائم الحركة
ناصر أسعد منذر
شهد القرن التاسع عشر نهاية لواحدة من المسائل التي شغلت الفكر البشري مدة طويلة واستحوذت على اهتمام وجهود الكثير من الأشخاص الذين رأوا في تحقيقها الثروة والشهرة، وربما اكتسبت من الأهمية أكثر من محاولة تحويل المعادن إلى ذهب!! وللأسف فإن بعض الناس ممن ليس لديهم إلمام بقوانين الفيزياء ظلوا حتى بداية القرن العشرين يحلمون بتحقيق هذا الإنجاز الخيالي والذي سيقدم لهم بغير حساب ولا مقابل!!

المحرك دائم الحركة أو المحرك الأبدي أو Perpetual Mobile وتعددت التصميمات التي اعتقد أصحابها أنها ستحقق حركة دائمة!! وقد استعرض الروسي ياكوف بيرلمان في جزئي كتابه "الفيزياء المسلية" أكثر من 10 تصميمات لمحركات وآلات ظن أصحابها أنها ستحقق لهم حركة دائمة من تلقاء ذاتها، وقد بين بيرلمان أن أياً من هذه الآلات لن تعمل أبداً "وهذا ما نتبينه بعد قليلٍ من التدقيق في إمكانية عمل تصميمات تلك المحركات"، وفي حال عملت فهي ستتوقف بعد مدة، أما أفضل المحركات التي أخذت شهرة فقد كان وراءها خدعة ما بيّنها بيرلمان.

تقسم المحركات الأبدية إلى نوعين:

1. الآلة التي تعطي طاقة بشكل دائم من دون أن تستهلك أية طاقة من الوسط الخارجي، وتسمى المحرك الأبدي من النوع الأول.

2. الآلة التي تستطيع تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية بشكل كامل، وتسمى المحرك الأبدي من النوع الثاني.

ولقد كانت نهاية النموذج الأول من المحرك الأبدي مع اكتشاف قانون الترموديناميك الأول والذي هو شكل من أشكال انحفاظ الطاقة، حيث يعطي القانون الأول العلاقة بين كمية الحرارة المعطاة للجملة وتغير طاقتها الداخلية والعمل المنجز، وقد اكتشف هذا القانون عام 1842 بفضل جهود العالم ماير، ويمكن أن نعبر عنه بالصيغة التالية:

dq = du + dw

حيث أن (dq): هي كمية الحرارة المعطاة للجسم.

(du): فهي تغير طاقته الداخلية.

أما (dw): فتمثل العمل الخارجي الذي حققه الجسم.

وإن كلاً من حدود المعادلة السابقة يمكن أن يكون موجباً أو سالباً أو مساوياً للصفر، فعندما يكون (dq = 0) هذا يعني أن العمل يتم على حساب انخفاض طاقة الجسم الداخلية، أما عندما يكون (dw = 0) فهذا يعني أن الحرارة المعطاة للجسم تعمل على زيادة طاقته الداخلية، وعندما يكون (du = 0) فالحرارة المعطاة تذهب في إنجاز عمل. ولقد وضع اكتشاف هذا القانون حداً لمحاولات بناء المحرك الأبدي الأول، لذا نستطيع أن نعبر عن هذا القانون بالشكل التالي:

يستحيل إنشاء محرك أبدي من النوع الأول.

أما النموذج الثاني للمحرك الدائم الحركة فهو لا يتعارض مع قانون الترموديناميك الأول لكنه يتعارض مع القانون الثاني، ذلك أن تحويل كامل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية أو ضوئية أو غيرها لا يمكن تحقيقه! فسيبقى جزء منها غير متحول إلى طاقة ميكانيكية! بينما نستطيع العكس أي نستطيع تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية والكهربائية بكاملها إلى طاقة حرارية.

فعبر التجارب استنتج أنه يستحيل تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في المحرك العامل دورياً دون وجود مصدري حرارة على الأقل، أي لا يمكن إنشاء محرك يعمل دورياً بحيث يقوم برفع الحمل وتبريد مصدر الحرارة. ولا تخالف المحركات الدورية هذا القانون لأنها عند إنتاج الطاقة الميكانيكية (رفع الحمل) لا يتم تبريد مصدر الحرارة فقط بل أيضاً نبذ الحرارة من الجسم إلى المصدر البارد.


وبصورة عامة يستطيع أي محرك أن يعمل فقط في حال توفر مصدري حرارة على الأقل، وعندها لا تتحول كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى ميكانيكية، وإنما جزء منها فقط، في حين أن كمية الحرارة المتبقية والتي تنتقل للمصدر البارد تعد مفقودة لعدم صلاحيتها لمتابعة التحول إلى طاقة ميكانيكية.

ونعبر عن قانون الترموديناميك الثاني بالصيغة التالية:

من المستحيل إنشاء محرك أزلي من النوع الثاني.


----------



## saqr2006 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهلا باعضاء المنتدي الكرام...اسعدني اهتمامكم بالموضوعو مشاركاتكم الايجابية
بالنسبة للمحركات دائمة الحركة هناك كما ذكرت اناس استطاعوا صنع هذه المحركات و هناك من استطاع انتاج الكهرباء من مصادر غير معتادة مثل الماء و الاشعة الكونية
و هذه الاختراعات موجودة فعلا لكن لم يكتب لها الانتشار
و بالنسبة لتعارضها مع النظريات اعتقد اولا ان اي نظرية لابد لها ان تنكسر و لقد سمعت ان هناك دكتور في الرياضيات استطاع كسر نظرية فيثاغورس
و في الماضي كان العلماء يقولون ان اي شيء اثقل من الهواء لا يمكن ان يطير
لكن مع هذا كلنا الان نري طائرات عملاقة تزن الاف الكيلوجرامات و هي تحلق اعلي من السحاب!
اعتقد ان كل نظرية توضع من قبل العلماء تكون مسلّم بها حتي ياتي احد و يكسرها و هكذا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 يناير 2007)

اخي صخر .

تحية طيبة .

معذرتأ انا احترم اطروحاتك وارائك ولكنها بعيدة المنال .

البغدادي


----------



## tahar-beroman (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الاسهاب و ارجو من الاخوة ان يوافنا بمعلومات اكثر دقة 
وبالمناسبة اتمنى من الاخوة الكرام ان يلتفتو الي موضوع اخر و هو الاستفادة باكبر قدر ممكن من الطاقة المتوفره او اعادة الاستفادة منها 
وشكرا


----------



## tahar-beroman (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ صقر هل من جديد في موضوع المحركك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## القائد البارع (9 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لقد قرأت هذا الموضوع با هتمام كبير 
أتفق معك اخي استاذ صقر أنه بالإمكان كسر القانون.

لكن يا أخي أنت حتى لم تأتي بما يثبت كلامك أو يدعمه،

حتى المحرك الذي قمت بإنتاجه إذا كان حقا قمت بإنتاجه لم نره.
وأكاد أجزم أن كل من إطلع على هذا الموضوع أو قرأه . يتمنى أن يشاهد صوره أو تصميم يمثل هذا المنتج.
إذا كان حقا قمت بإنتاج هذا المحرك سيخضع هذا المحرك أو المنتج إلى الإختبارات حتى يتم إثبات ما إذاكان بالإمكان إنتاج محرك ( أبدي )

لذلك سأبقى في موقف المحايد حتى أرى هذا المحرك 
وأخيرا هذا الكلام كلام منتديات = قابل للصحه وقابل.........

تذكر أخي أنه لو أنك حقا قمت بإنتاجه مثل هذا المحرك.
لن تكون مشهورا فحسب ولن تأخذ جائزة نوبل فقط بل تكون أحد العباقره الذين غيروا التاريخ.
أخي الكريم حقا يسعدني بل ويزيدوني فخرا أن أرى أحد الشباب المسلم يخترع هذا الاختراع أتمنى لك التوفسق من كل قلبي.
أسأل المولى الكريم أن يوفقك ويساعدك وأن يثبت على طريق النور خطاك.

وأخيرا تقبلوا مروري وشكرا .
أبو عبدالله.


----------



## النبراس. (10 يناير 2007)

الي جميع الاخوان 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد الاجابة على التساؤل المهم لدي وهو
هل بظهور طاقة بديلة دائمة فائدة للامة الاسلامة ام انها غير مفيده بل مضره الله اعلم ولكن اريد اجاباتكم 
السيد الهاشمي


----------



## النبراس. (10 يناير 2007)

أخوتي الكرام / صقر / القائد البارع/ وجميع الاخوان المحترمين
بحكم دراستي وخبرتي في مجال المكانيكا والقوانيين الفيزائية وعلم الحاسب الالي وبعض الدروس ببعض العلوم الاخري الالكترونية والكيميائية أستطيع ان اقول 
إنه ممكن عمل اي جهاز مهما كانت ميزاته وصعبت خصائص عمله .... فقط الغير ممكن هو خلق الروح
وبهذا فأنا أقول من الممكن ظهور الاجهزة البديلة للطاقة ولكن عند الحاجة الماسة والقويه لها مما يجعل الظروف والامكانيات اللازمه لإختراعها وتطويرها فيما بعد
وحقا الحاجة ام الاختراع والمسلمون هم اول من وضع أصول العلم التجريبي ومن ثم الغرب اتبعوه ونحن تركناه لهم والله المستعان ، وأسأل الله العزيز القوي ان يحفظ الاسلام والمسلمين
أخوكم / السيد الهاشمي


----------



## احمد عبد المحسن (10 يناير 2007)

نحن ننتضر ...


----------



## saqr2006 (10 يناير 2007)

> شكرى محمد نورى
> اخي صخر .
> تحية طيبة .
> معذرتأ انا احترم اطروحاتك وارائك ولكنها بعيدة المنال .
> البغدادي


اهلا اخي ....انا ليس عندي اراء لكن جهاز ماثل امامي و يعمل للابد!


> tahar-beroman
> السلام عليكم
> الاخ صقر هل من جديد في موضوع المحركك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ان شاء الله قريبا سترونه في ارض الواقع...و قريبا جدا



> القائد البارع
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لقد قرأت هذا الموضوع با هتمام كبير
> ...


اهلا بيك اخي....و احب اقولك المستحيلات قليلة في العالم(مستحيل ان نستطيع جعل الشمس تشرق من الشمال او الجنوب مثلا_مستحيل ان نعيد الموتي....الخ) هذه هي المستحيلات التي يخبرنا بها ديننا الحنيف غير هذا لا يوجد مستحيل!



> النبراس
> خوتي الكرام / صقر / القائد البارع/ وجميع الاخوان المحترمين
> بحكم دراستي وخبرتي في مجال المكانيكا والقوانيين الفيزائية وعلم الحاسب الالي وبعض الدروس ببعض العلوم الاخري الالكترونية والكيميائية أستطيع ان اقول
> إنه ممكن عمل اي جهاز مهما كانت ميزاته وصعبت خصائص عمله .... فقط الغير ممكن هو خلق الروح
> ...


اهلا بك..صدقت .....الحاجة ام الاختراع



> احمد عبد المحسن
> نحن ننتضر ...


الصبر جميل


----------



## saqr2006 (12 يناير 2007)

قررت تصنيع اول نموذج يولد الكهرباء مجانا للابد و عرضه امام الجمهور محتاج مهندس كهرباء لتصنيع اول نموذج لانتاج الكهرباء مجانا و عرض النموذج في المعارض امام الجمهور


----------



## saqr2006 (12 يناير 2007)

قررت تصنيع اول نموذج يولد الكهرباء مجانا للابد و عرضه امام الجمهور محتاج مهندس كهرباء لتصنيع اول نموذج لانتاج الكهرباء مجانا و عرض النموذج في المعارض امام الجمهور

المقابلة علي مسنجر الهوت ميل
xxxx

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني الخاص

المشرفة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يناير 2007)

الأخ صخر .

هنيئأ لك المحرك الماثل امامك الى الأبد .

تمنياتي لك بالموفقية وكثرة الأنجازات .


----------



## احمد عبد المحسن (14 يناير 2007)

مع الأسف ...لم نحصل - حتى الأن - على أي شيء عدى الكلام ..أين نظرية العمل ؟؟؟ أين الفلم الموثق للعمل؟؟؟ ..أن وجد ..أي شيء ملموس ...ليس مجرد كلام فقط ..مع أحترامي الشديد ...سلام


----------



## مهندس نورس (14 يناير 2007)

عزيزي صخر .
تطرقت في مقالتك الى تعرض العلماء والمخترعين الى التصفية والقتل من قبل شركات قد يضر بمصالحهم عن اختراع هذا المحرك .
لذا من رأى ان لاتبوح به . اعتزازأ بك .


----------



## القناص العربي (16 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على الموضوع القيم
جداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجداجدا


----------



## قاسم الكيم (19 يناير 2007)

...........أتمنى تزودنا بصور أو معلومات أكثر قدر المستطاع


----------



## النبراس. (29 يناير 2007)

اخي صقر
ارجو لك التوفيق والاستفادة من معرض الطاقة بابو ظبي


----------



## tahar-beroman (12 فبراير 2007)

نحن في الانتضار


----------



## makkacom (14 فبراير 2007)

*كلام فاضي*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هيثم حلمى (18 فبراير 2007)

الرجاء من الاخ saqr أن يدعم لنا الملف بالصور حتى نكون على بينه ... و على مصداقية


----------



## alymany_1 (21 فبراير 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alsaneyousef (6 أبريل 2007)

generator self run watch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjw88P2cPyQ


----------



## alsaneyousef (6 أبريل 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjw88P2cPyQhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjw88P2cPyQ


----------



## وليد الحديدي (6 أبريل 2007)

يا جماعة استخدام الماء كوقود لا يتعارض مع قوانين حفظ الطاقة فنحن نحرق الهيدروجين في غرفة الإحتراق في المحرك كما لو كان وقوداً اعتيادياً ، و كل ما في الأمر هو أن الوقود المستخدم هو الماء و هو أرخص بآلاف المرات من الوقود العضوي المستخدم حالياً و لذلك تسمى هذه الطاقة بالمجانية لأنها رخيصة و ليس لأنها تأتي من العدم .


----------



## ميغ (6 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم جميعا*

الله يعطيك العافية على ما أسلفت فعلا موضوع رائع وانا أحب هذه المواضيع جدا.........
أحب أن أسألك أخي صقر عن موضوع مشابه اذا كنت تعلم عنه ....



كل احترامي لكل المشاركين


----------



## alsaneyousef (7 أبريل 2007)

the engine you saw in film run by hydrogen and genrate electricity
and you can use this elecricity to produce hydrogen again
the engine will be self run and here some try to make what you looking for
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94p1zgF6_JY&usg=AL29H22zfYgQB-E_60BXT_pcBcj3ZtwykA


----------



## alsaneyousef (7 أبريل 2007)

another one here use condencer to charge it first when he turn it by hand and then run for ever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rl1dI9YCi8&mode=related&search=


----------



## alsaneyousef (7 أبريل 2007)

another one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHh5AqQ4_xw&mode=related&search=


----------



## alsaneyousef (7 أبريل 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiWiXMHn0&mode=related&search=


----------



## alsaneyousef (7 أبريل 2007)

if u still not believe watch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHh5AqQ4_xw&mode=related&search=


----------



## محمدمحمدمحمد (7 أبريل 2007)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_السلامعليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الاسهاب و ارجو من الاخوة ان يوافنا بمعلومات اكثر دقةويااخي اين برهانك الساطع


----------



## هيثم حلمى (16 أبريل 2007)




----------



## هيثم حلمى (16 أبريل 2007)




----------



## shoili (18 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء انا عندي اهتمامات كثيرة بمثل هذه المواضيع 
وان المحرك ذاتي الحركة موجود فعلا وان هناك شركات قد انتجته وربطت معه راس توليد وعملت منه مولدات وموجود موقع بالنيت فيه اسعار المولدات وكمية الطاقة التي تولدها وهي غير عالية بالسعر ولاتحتاج الى وقود كما مذكور حيث تعتمد في عملها على مغانط ثابتة في الجزء الدوار والجزء الثابت من الموتورز كما تعلمون وعندي فديو للنموذج التجريبي للشركة وعندي من الراجع ما يكفي والظاهر ان الاخ صقر يحب ان يتكلم كثيرا للاسف اما اذا كان عمله صحيح فليعلم انه مجرد اشهر وسيغزو السوق ماهو اكثر من ما توصل اليه وسيعاقبه الله على العلم الدي علمه اياه ولم يفيد الناس به وليعلم ان هناك اناس تموت من عدم وجود الكهرباء من الحر ومن الامراض وهو كما يقول محتفض لنفسه ومحتكر بدون فائدة له او لغيره والله الموفق وسوف اعطيكم كبداية موقع فيه الكثير من التجارب عن الطاقة المتجددة او الحرة او البديلة 
www.youtube.com


----------



## FAHED M M (22 مايو 2007)

اخونا انت عاتب على الاخ الاول انو لا يريد التصريح عن مشروعه ان كان فعلا في مشروع من الاصل
وانت بتقول انو عندك عنوان لشركه فعلا صنعة الجهاز و ما بدك ترسلوا الا تجد في ذلك تناقض اذا عنوان لشركه ما بدك ترسلو ا اذا الاولى انو اخونا صاحب الاختراع الفذ ان لا يصرح عن مشروعوا 
القراء نصيحه هذا الكلام لا يتعدى اللهو ارجو عدم الاهتمام بمثل هكذا مقالات تتلاعب بالقارئ .


----------



## shoili (22 مايو 2007)

الاخ الكريم الا يعني لك الموقع الذي ارسلته بنهاية رسالتي شيء ام هل تريدني ان ارسل الى بيتكم الجهلز واشغله لك ياترى هل هي اتكالية ام تهريج فقط رجاءا احترم الناس حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع ولسنا نحن من نلعب بعقول الناس او نضحك عليهم كما تدعي للاسف مع هذا سوف اقوم بكتابة الرابط المباشر للمولدة التي تعمل بدون وقود اما اذا كانت معلوماتك ضحلة فليس من العيب ان تتعلم وتقرء

http://www.perendev-power.com/index_files/Page626.htm
http://www.perendev-power.com/index_files/Page626.htm
http://www.perendev-power.com/index_files/Page626.htm


----------



## soon (22 مايو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك موضوع مهم جدا" شكرأ


----------



## النبراس. (23 مايو 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي على هذه البيانات المهمة جدا


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

*المولدة المغناطيسية بدون وقود*

توكلو على الله وحرام على كل باحث ان يترك هذه الطاقة النظيفة الثمينة الا وهي الطاقة المغناطيسية ولا تدعو الغرب يسيطر علينا فان الامام ابو حنيفة النعمان يقول هم رجال ونحن رجال فلا تجزعو وان شاء الله سوف افيدكم بما يقدرني الله عليه


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

انا اسف ولكن الملفات التي عندي لا يتحملها رافع ملفات المنتدى ساجد طريقة ان شاء الله لرفعها 
وارجو الدعء لمريض عندي فقط 
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

توكلو على الله ونسالكم الدعء لمريض


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

توكلو على الله ونسالكم الدعاء لمريض


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

القادم ان شاء الله احسن


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (23 مايو 2007)

قانون حفظ الطاقة مازال ينبض !
وانتم تخرقونه بسهولة .
اين المنطق فيما تقولون ...............عن تلك المولدات التي لاتجدها ولاتصنعها الا في الخيال العلمي!!!!
لما لا تجرؤن على قول او كتابة اشياء حسية ؟.....حتى لاتحسب ايضا صرحا من الخيال 

الكلام موجه الى كل من يحلم ويعتقد حتى الان انه يوجد مولد ابدي .
دعكم من هذا وشكرا....


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

الاخ حسن شكرون لااقول الا ما قال رب العالمين بكتابه ((واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالو سلاما ))


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

ليست المشكلة في كونك غير فاهم لمبدء عمل المحرك ولكن المشكلة انك غير متقبل للفكرة 
وهذا ابلى بكثير من عدم فهمك للفكرة فكلنا الكلام جديد علينا ولكن للاسف المنتدى لا يقبل رفع الفلم كاملا لاريك ما وصل العالم له وانت مازلت تتكلم عن قانون حفظ الطاقة ثانيا من تجرء على هذا القانون بكلامنا بل كلامي يثبت القانون الاتعتبر الجاذبية طاقة فماذا تعتبرها الايكون لمثل هذه الطاقة تاثير ام ان عقلك قد توقف يا اخي ليس العيب ان بقول الشخص لا اعرف فنعلمه ولكن المشكلة ان يقول اعرف وهو لايعرف 
وردا على كلامك سازود الاخوان بما يقنعهم وانا لا انوي ان اقنعهم فحسب بل اني متاملا بهم الف خير في النهوض بالامة الاسلامية من وسط الامم بالعلم


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

http://pesn.com/2004/06/30/6900029PerendevPowerMagneticMotor/


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

يا اخوان اليكم اللنك الhttp://pesn.com/2004/06/30/6900029PerendevPowerMagneticMotor/ذي فيه تصوير للمولدة التي تعمل على الطاقة المغناطيسية http://pesn.com/2004/06/30/6900029P...2004/06/30/6900029PerendevPowerMagneticMotor/


----------



## shoili (23 مايو 2007)

لزيادة المعلومات وللتاكد ولا يشوشر على الاخوان مثل رد الاخ المتخلف حسن شكرون ساعطيكم اسم الشركة المنتجة للمولد المغناطيسي ذاتي الحركة 
perendev
وبامكان اي شخص بسيط ان يبحث عن هذا العنوان ويراسل الشركة حيث هم الان يبيعون الانتاج والاخ حسن لحد الان لايصدقه للاسف الى متى نبقلى اغبياء والى متى هم يبقون اذكياء


----------



## أحمد رأفت (24 مايو 2007)

أشكرك جزيل الشكــــــــــــــــر 
وانشاء اللة اننا من أول من نقوم بتنفيذة وأن لم نستطع فيكفى لنا شرف المحاولة 
وهذا لأننا مصـــــــــــــــــــــــرين


----------



## soon (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل جزاكم ونحن الجمة انشاء الله


----------



## soon (25 مايو 2007)

شكر للك موضوع شيق


----------



## soon (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله جزاكم الله كل خير وجعل جزاكم ونحن الجمة انشاء الله ولا الله الاا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## soon (25 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ولا الله الاا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## soon (25 مايو 2007)

شكر للك رد شيق يستحقى التقدير اخبرنى اكثر عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## FAHED M M (28 مايو 2007)

الاخوه و الاخوات المشاركين السلام عليكم
الاخ shoili السلام عليكم
في البدايه اود ان اقدم لك اعتذار عما بدا مني . و لكن صدق انني قد تتبعت العنوان الذي قمت بارساله و لم يفتح حتى يتم التاكد من صحة ادعاءك . ولي عليك عتب هو انه من صفات العلماء الحلم مع الجهلاء . وانا مع هذا الانفعال الجميل منك تاكدت انك جدي في عملك وتريد الفائده للجميع . شكرا لك على هذا الجهد .


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (1 يونيو 2007)

صراحة لقد بدلت راي نسييا بعد مشاهدتي لتلك المولدات على الموقع الذي الذي ذكرته هذا اولا 
اخي العزيز لما الغضب اني قصدت ماقلته وقتذاك لاحثكم على ابراز شيئ ما يؤكد ماتقولونه فعلا (لاني لم اشاهد العرض وقتها)
اما واني قد شاهدته لدى الشركة المذكورة ولغتي الانكليزية ثقيلة ثقل الزئبق اريد ان اسالك بصفتك طارح الفكرة او المشروع:
1- كيف تحسب قدرة القوى المغناطيسية لتحسب بعدها المولد المناسب لها 
2-كيف تحافظ على دوران ثابت نسبيا --هرتز 50
3- عند اقلاع اي حمل كهربائي معين كيف تعوض في اللحظات الاولى ميكانكيا ليبقى الاتزان دائم 
4-اين نجد الحسابات الهندسية والميكانكية من احجام واطوال المغانط وغيرها
5- اني لا ارى ان المغانظ الطبيعية ستكون فعالة اكثر من شاكلتها الكهربائية مع مرور الزمن اليش كذلك؟
اشكرك جزيلا اخي shoili


----------



## shoili (1 يونيو 2007)

الاخ المكذب لقد بحثت كثيرا ووجدت حلولا لمعظم اسئلتك وقد وفقني الله للحصول على نسخة من برائة الاختراع لذلك المحرك ولكني للاسف اقسمت ان لا افيد احدا لوجه الله بعد سماعي منك ما هبط معنوياتي وغير نفسيتي حيث ارتد مافعلت من خير للناس علي يشكل سلبي من كلمات واتهامات قبيحة والحمد لله على كل حال واعلم من الرسول صلوات الله عليه قال (( من سنة سنة حسنة فله اجرها واجر من عمل بها الى يوم الدين ومن سن ينة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها الى يوم الدين ))
واعلم من منا سن السنة الحسنة ومن سن السنة السيئة مع الاعتذار لاخواني بالمنتدى لانهم لم يدافعو عني ولو بكلمة ترضيني وكاني بهم موافقون على كلامك فجزاهم والمشرف الله الف خير


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (1 يونيو 2007)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## gasem333 (1 يونيو 2007)

saqr2006 قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اهلا باعضاء المنتدي الكرام...اسعدني اهتمامكم بالموضوعو مشاركاتكم الايجابية
> بالنسبة للمحركات دائمة الحركة هناك كما ذكرت اناس استطاعوا صنع هذه المحركات و هناك من استطاع انتاج الكهرباء من مصادر غير معتادة مثل الماء و الاشعة الكونية
> و هذه الاختراعات موجودة فعلا لكن لم يكتب لها الانتشار
> ...


الاخ saqr2006 نريد افعال لا اقوال وكلام اين المخططات لهذا المحرك الدائ الحركة واين تطبيقه
لا نريد ان ندور في حلقة مفرغة ....... ولا نريد كلام وكلام زكلام فقط نريد افعال فاين الافعال


----------



## القيادي (1 يونيو 2007)

تحية طيبة للجميع غريب امر البعض مازال يعيش في الخرافات ان الغرب يمنع ظهور بعض الاختراعات في مجال الطاقة المتجددة المليارات تصرف ع بحوث الطاقة المتجددة في الغرب والغرب لا يريد ان يكون تحت رحمة الدول البترولية وخاصة هذي اللي كل يوم تستعرض قوتها في العالم احتلت دولتين من بلاد المسلمين وكل الدول ترتعب منها المهم ما اطول الكلام اللي يقال ان الغرب يمنع ظهور الطاقة المتجددة وابتكاراتها الجديدة غير صحيح هذي هي الطاقة النووية مع انها تصنف من ع انها متجددة الا انها خطرة وملوثة وعدو البيئة الاول وما زالت الدول المتقدمة تستخدمها مجبورة واقول مجبورة ولو وجدة البديل الانسب لا ما ابقتها وكماهو معلوم ان هذة التقنتية النووية مسموح بها للدول في المجال السلمي مع الخوف من انتشارها للاغراض العسكرية واما كلام الدول الغربية تمنع الابتكارات في علوم الطاقة المتجددة غير صحيح فهذة امريكا تتعلم من دول امريكا الجنوبية استخدام الطاقة المتجددة ول تحيا اختراعات العرب


----------



## shoili (1 يونيو 2007)

الاخ حسن شكرون لقد تعلمت اللياقة من اسلوب سيادتكم في الحديث ولا تحاسب على ردة الفعل بل المفروض ان تحاسب على الفعل الم تقل انك تعرف قانون حفظ الطاقة كما ادعيت الايقول القانون ان لكل فعل رد فعل يساوية بالمقدار ويعاكسه بالاتجاه ويعمل على نفس خط الفعل والان تتعجب كون ردفعلي هو عكس فعلك ام تريد ان نلغي قانون حفظ الطاقة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (2 يونيو 2007)

يا إخوان أرجوا أن يكون الحوار أهدأ

مازلنا نتابع وأتمنى أن نصل لنتيجة أو حقيقة في النهاية

لا شيء مستحيل والقوانين ليست نهاية ولا حقيقة غير قابلة للاختراق ،،، والعلم أوسع بكثير من أن يضبط بقانون


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يونيو 2007)

http://www.hp-gramatke.net/perpetuum/english/page0020.htm
هذا الموقع يبحث في المحرك الدائم .....
المثير في الأمر أن المقال يستشهد ببعض الرسوم التي يعترف أنها من مخطوطات عربية ............

ألم أقل لكم أن العلوم أساسها من نتاج عربي ...أو إسلامي ..........


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 يونيو 2007)

http://www.hp-gramatke.net/perpetuum/english/page0320.htm

وهذه بعض التصاميم 


وكلها تعتمد على الدورة المتعاقبة اللانهائية للأدوات المستعملة .......


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (3 يونيو 2007)

متعادلان اصبحنا اخي shoili اليس كذلك؟ ساكتفي بهذا القدر-----وشكرا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 يونيو 2007)

إخوتي وزملائي 
يجب أن ننتبه إلى ناحية هامة جداً هي :::::::
أن المحركات تحتاج إلى طاقة تشغيل مبدئية ثم تتابع عملها بشكل دائم ،وليس أن تبدأ من العدم ..هذه هي فكرة المحرك الدائم ...........
لنفكر بشكل عقلاني ولا نستهتر بالأفكار العلمية بدون أن نمعن النظر والتفكير فيها .........


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (5 يونيو 2007)

فليتبرع احد المدافعين الاشداء ويفسر كيف حصل على الطاقة الميكانكية من المجالات المغناطيسية 
ويفسر كيف تحسب الطاقة المغناطيسية وهل هي ازلية؟
زورو مواقع روسية تعالج هذه الحالة لمن يعرف اللغة الروسية 
بالمناسبة : كل من يريد ان يقتني ذلك المولد عليه ان يشتري كونتينر من المغانط لتبديلها بين الحين والاخر
لانها ستفقد خصائصها ومميزاتها بعد فترة ليست بطويلة


----------



## ossama (30 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بانسبة الى موضوع المحرك الابدي في الحقيقة هوليس ابدي ولكن يعمل لفترة معينة ثم يتوقف بسبب الاستهلاك وليس من المحرك نفسه فالعملية لتحريك ملفات المحرك لا تستهلك طاقة فللعلم اننا الان نحتاج كهرباء لنقل الطاقة ليس اكثر ولكن يمكن ان تكون الكهرباء هي الطاقة في الاصل مثل المغناطيس دائم الذي يعتبر طاقة دائمة لفترة تقدر ب100 سنة وللعلم الجيش الامريكي سيقوم بانتاج محرك سياررة حربية بدون وقود يعمل على المغناطيس ادائم القدرة 600 حصان وانا الان اقوم بصنع مولد .اخوكم اسامة من العراق


----------



## عدنان البرغل (2 يوليو 2007)

السلام علبكمالسادة المهتمين بموضوع الطاقة البديلةالموضوع ينقسم الى قسمينالاول الناحية العلميةوالثاني التطبيقيةوكوني باحث ومبدع وليس مقلداقترح انشاء مركز بحوث للباحثين العرب والمسلمينوكل باحث هدفه خدمة البشرية ومن خلال هذا الملتقىوخاصة في هذا الاختصاص وبقية الاختصاصات الاخرى لكي يكون مشروع يستفيد منه كل المشاركين ويكونو شركاء بمشاركتهم العلميةوهم في اماكن عملهم ومحل اقامتهموناحية اخرى لانريد ان يتضرر احد من ةذوي المصالح هناك مشاريعلمنتجي النفط او الشركات النفطية او غيرها يمكن لهم المشاركة في مشاريعنا والعائد المادي افضل من العائد المادي لمشاريعهم المهم اية جهة تشعر انها متضررة من مشروع الطاقة البديلةعندنا الحل لحل هذه المشكلةاما مشروعي فهو تعديل المحركات الانفجارية محرك سيارة او عولدة لتعمل بالهواء المضغوط بدل المشتقات النفطية والكلفة التشغيلية شبه صفرارجو الرد ممن له اتتمام وشكرا


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (5 يوليو 2007)

!!Ossama 
اخي العزيز انت الان تقوم بصنع محرك وليس مولد هذه هي الحلقة الاهم والمثيرة 
اني اسالك اين تجد هذه المغانط ؟ هل بمقدورك المساعدة في تامينها حسب الطلب وانا اتدبر امري معك 
وهل توصلت الى نتيجة ؟ هذا لانهم يقولون شيئا ويعملون اشياء اخرى لذا اتمنىان تصل الى مبتغاك 
والله ولي التوفيق 
الرجاء ان تبقى على اتصال وشكرا -------------------لبنان -الجنوب


----------



## محمد ابو الحمزة (22 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخ الكريم هذا الموضوع منقول نصا وحرفيا من منتدى اخر ... اخي من نقله من من؟؟؟؟؟

وعلى هذا الرابط
http://www.al3malka.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6246


----------



## umar_alzoubi (23 يوليو 2007)

لمزيد من المعرفة للمهتمين بهذا الموضوع نزل الكتاب من الموقع التالي :
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/616863
الكتاب باللغة الانجليزية و هو مفيد و ممتع


----------



## غسان التكريتي (26 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وارجو ان تبين لنا اثر عن هذا المحرك الابدي لكي لا نبقى تحت سيطرة المحتكريين


----------



## غسان التكريتي (26 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وارجو ان تبين لنا اكثر عن هذا المحرك الابدي لكي لا نبقى تحت سيطرة المحتكريين


----------



## احمد عبد المحسن (27 يوليو 2007)

*ملتقى الكلام وليس ملتقى الطاقه البديله !!!*

أخواني ....
بدل هذا الكلام الطويل العريض ...هناك حل بسيط للموضوع ..ألذي يدعي أن بالأمكان صنع محرك دائم 
ليصنع لنا واحدا وليصوره لنا كي نستطيع الحكم ..وكما يقولون الميه تكدب الغطاس ..هذا أجتماعيا ..أما علميا ..فالأختبار الحقيقي لأي نظريه ليس شرحها ووضع معادلاتها بل هو وضعها في تجربه عمليه على رئوس الأشهاد وتعريضها لضروف عمليه ..ولا داعي لهذا الجدل الطويل وأضاعة الوقت ..فهيا ألى العمل يا معتقدي وجود المحرك الدائم ودعكم من الكلام ...ونحن بأنتظار أنجازاتكم سلامي :77:


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (27 يوليو 2007)

بالحقيقة انا من المشككين ولقد شاهدت كثيرا من النماذج المصنعة والمعروضة على الانترنت 
ولحد الان مازلت احاول للوصول الى نتيجة لاقتنع اولا وبعدها اقنع الاخرين 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## small_hosam (29 يوليو 2007)

اقسم اني استفدت كثيرا من مطالعة هذا الموضوع 
واطلب من الجميع الاستفاده الجادة من كل شخص يطرح فكرة أو رأي ونرتفع عن الصغائر 
الاخ حسن شكرون والاخ shoili اليس من حقنا نحن المتعلمين ( التلاميذ ) ان نري مناقشة علمية هادفه بين الاساتذه 
والا من اين لنا ان نجد القدوة التي نهتدي بها


----------



## هايم دائم (30 أكتوبر 2007)

هل الطاقة المغناطيسية تنتهي بعد مدة من التشغيل أم تبقى






الافادة رجاء .....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (30 أكتوبر 2007)

لكل شيء عمره الذي يفنى بانتهائه ...
والمغناطيس كذلك له عمر ولكنه طويل - أطال الله عمر القارئين جميعاً - بالمقارنة مع أنواع الطاقة الأخرى .


----------



## الذهب123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت وفقك الله


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عضو جديد في هذا المنتدي ولكن قديم فيما يتعلق بالحركة الدائبة او الذاتية
وفكرة الحركة صحيحة ولا خلاف في القدرة علي تصميم اكثر من نموزج لتحقيق دوام هذه الحركة الا انه حتي الان لم يلتفت لتلك النماذج الحركية او التصميمات ليس بسبب عدم القدرة او استحالة تحقيق الدورة الكاملة الذاتية بل السبب الاساسي هو ان اهمية تلك الحركة هي القدرة علي استغلالها لانتاج طاقة وهذا لا يمكن حدوثه الا بتوفر القدرة علي التحكم في زيادة عزم الدوران للموتور او العجلة او اي وسيلة اتنفيذ تلك الحركة الدائبة.
وحتي الان فان عزم الدوران الناتج عن كل تلك النماذج يكفي بالكد لاحداث الادارة الكاملة الذاتية او اضافة نسبة لا تتعدي 3 او 4% علي احسن الفروض الي عزم الدوران الناتج عل تلك العجلات وبالتالي تكون تكلفة الانتاج وكذا حجم المعدة اللازم لانتاج طاقة بقدر مناسب كبير جدا, وايضا اغلب تلك النماذج تكون القدرة علي التحكم في عزم الدوران الناتج غير ملائمة او لا تتجاوز الحد الادني من انتاج الطاقة المعترف به .
كما ان اغلب هذه النماذج لا تتجاوز استمرارية قدرتها علي الدوران عدة ايام او ربما ساعات وتتوقف بفعل الاحتكاك ووصولها لحالة الاتزان والسكون الحركي.
الا انه هناك نموذج ميكانيكي ربما يكون قادر علي انتاج طاقة حقيقية وهو هذا النموذج الذي تعتمد علي تغيير موضع الكتلة علي ازرع العجلة بصفة متتالية ثابته فيتمكن من نقل مركز الثقل لكتلة العجلة الي احدي الاجناب ويحافظ عليها في هذا الموضع بصفة مستمرة الا ان الفرق بين وزن الكتلة علي جانبي العجلة وكذا الاحتكاك وكذا الطاقة المستهلكة للمحافظة علي هذا الوضع الحركي في هذا النموذج تجعل الطاقة الناتجة منها ضعيفة جدا بالنسبة لحجمها وكتلتها.
ومن هذا التقديم البسيط او الملاحظات البسيطة علي الحركة الدائبة واهميتها وكذا اسباب عدم تتداولها وتفعيلها لان العلماء يعتبرونها لاتتعدي القدرة علي تصنيع بعض الدمي او اللعب وليس انتاج طاقة,
واخيرا تم التوصل بحمد الله الي الحركة الدائبة الصحيحة والقادرة علي انتاج طاقة بنسبة تتعدي 95% من قوتها سواء قوة تاثير وزن كتلة علي جانب واحد من اجناب العجلة او كثافة كتلة تطفو فوق سطح الماء او حتي تاثير مغناطيسي علي قطعة حديد او مغناطيس اخر وبمعني اخر اذا تم تحميل تلك العجلة بوزن كتلة 1طن علي احدي اجنابها وكان طول الزراع الواحد 1متر تكون الطاقة الناتجة 9800جول بفعل الجاذبية الارضية ويكون عزم الدوران الناتج 9800 نيوتن , هذا وتكون الحركة الدائبة ثابته ودائمة دون اي معامل احتكاك او القدرة علي التحكم في تحميل اوزان زيادة علي هذا الجانب وبالتالي انتاج طاقة زيادة وكذا التحكم في سرعة الدوران .
بالطبع النموذج الاول لا تتعدي سرعته 2 لفة في الدقيقة , الا انه بتكبير تلك السرعة عن طريق الجير بوكس تصل عدد اللفات الي 300 لفة في الدقيقة علي ترس الخرج من الجير بوكس وبالطبع يقل عزم الدوران الناتج علي هذا الترس , الا انه بالنظر الي قوة الطاقة الناتجة من العجلة او العزم الناتج من العجلة اصلا فيكون هذا الترس قادر تماما علي ادارة جينريتور مناسب وبزيادة الوزن المحمل نكون قادرين علي التحكم في قدرة عزم الدوران الناتج لادارة اي نوع واي قدرة لمولد كهربائي اخر.
كل هذا والحمد لله بفضل الوصول لتصميم تلك الحركة الدائبة 
وما تقدم ليس حلم او وهم بل حو حق واقع ومسجل ببرائة اختراع ومتوفر له حماية دولية كما يزعمون في تلك المكاتب الا انه لم يتم تفعيله او فحصه لاسباب الروتين المعروفة او لاسباب اخري والله اعلم عامة فلم تتجاوز مدة التسجيل 3 اشهر بعد وعلي هذا فلنبداء جميعا في حل تلك المعادلة كما وصفتها وسيصل الجميع للحل باذن الله .
اما تفاصيل الرسم والتصميم فيمكن الاطلاع عليها في هذا الموقع حيث قررت نشر تفاصيل كامله لهذا الاختراع البسيط جدا جدا جدا ولا يحتاج لذكاء او عبقرية كما يعتقد البعض هو فقط توفيق الله لعباده
http://www.usamasalah.blogspot.com
ملحوظة ستنشر التفاصيل باذن الله بعد التاكد من مقدرة باحث جوجل في التقاط كلمات المقدمة المنشورة هذا حتي لا اتهم بالكذب او ما شابه ذلك فالمنشور حتي الان لا يتعدي مقدمة الكتاب وهذا الاجراء لضمان وصول المعلومات لاكبر قدر ممكن وعدم الاقتباس او الادعاء من قبل الغير والمقدمة بطبيعة الحال تحتوي علي معظم كلمات البحث المطلوب الوصول اليها من قبل القارئ 
واي حد عنده اسلوب نشر اخر مضمون ممكن ينصح به فله جزيل الشكر حيث قدراتي في استخدام هذا الاختراع العجيب المسمي بالكمبيوتر لا تتعدي الكتابة به 
ولكم جميعا الشكر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (11 نوفمبر 2007)

عزيزي اسامة صلاح الدين 
بالحقيقة هناك مولدات تعمل على طاقة المد والجزر ( وهنا قوة الدفع افقية بالاتجاهين)
اما فيما قدمت انت فقوة الدفع عامودية من اسفل الى اعلى (الطفو) والمشكلة تكمن في قوة الدفع من الاعلى الى الاسفل (الغطس)
اذن سنصل بعد لحظة الى توازن في القوى ونتوقف بعد التارجح
هذا ما يؤدي بنا الى نفس النتيجة التي وصل اليها اصحاب او رواد المولدات التي تعمل فقط على طاقة المغاتط دون تدخل اي قوى خارجية مفتعلة 
وبالرغم من كل هذا اتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق
ملاحظة: انا متاكد انك اطلعت على كل ما نشر حول ما يسمى بالمولد المغناطيسي وعيوبه


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (12 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ حسن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلامك صحيح 100% ولا اختلاف في هذه القواعد والمبادئ الاساسية للتوازن الحركي للاجسام حرة الحركة تحت تاثير اي نوع من انواع القوة سواء طفو او جاذبية او مغناطيسية .
اما بالنسبة للحركة الدائبة فهي نموذج حركي مختلف تعتمد في الاساس علي قدرة التصميم استخدام الحركة التارجحية او الحركة الاولي الناتجة من محاولة الجسم لاستعادة التوازن في ادارة العجلة دون الوصول لحالة الاتزان فالحركة الدائبة ليس بها نقطة احتكاك حرجة , فلتتخيل جسم حر الحركة حول محورة وقادر علي مقاومة اي نوع من انواع احتكاك ( بالطبع قد تنشاء ارتفاع في درجة الحرارة نتيجة للااحتكاك الفعلي الموجود ونتيجة تلك المقاومة الا ان بعض انواع رولمان البلي قادرة علي تخفيفه وهناك وسائل اخري لذلك)
واذا قمت بتصميم اي عجلة حرة الحركة وتمكنت من النقل المستمر لمركز الثقل من مركز الدائرة الي احدي الاجناب والمحافظة علي هذا الوضع فتكون بذلك قاومت نقطة الاحتكاك الحرجة القادرة علي احداث التوازن ( كما يحدث في العجلات التي تعتمد علي نقل موضع الكتلة المحملة علي ازرع العجلة من الخارج الي الداخل نحو المركز بهدف نقل مركز الثقل الي احدي الاجناب, فهي فكرة صحيحة الا ان الطرق او التصميمات المستخدمة تستهلك الكثير من الطاقة لاحداث عملية الدفع من خارج الزراع لداخله مما يجعلها بالكد تستطيع الدوران وقد تخرج قدر ضئيل من الطاقة لا يتناسب مع تكلفتها , الا انها حركة دائبة صحيحة لا غبار عليها اذا احسن تطويرها او تصميمها الحركي الكامل)
اما بالنسبة لهذا الاختراع فهو جديد وليس من المنتظر ان يتوصل له الكثير حتي كبار العلماء ليس عن عبقرية مني فما وصلت اليه من نتائج هو فضل من الله وعن طريق الصدفة البحته وليس عناي انواع من البحث او الدراسة الهادفة للوصول لهذه الحركة , لانه ببساطة ابسط مما تتخيل ولكنه يحتوي علي نظرية حركية في اعتقادي فريدة من نوعها وبالطبع انت تعرف ان اكتشاف النظرية اصعب من اكتشاف التصميم ورغم بساطة جميع النظريات المكتشفة من قبل 
فتأكد اخي انني لست بمدعي او حالم وكل كلمة قلتها ووصف وصفته فهو صحيح 100% ويبقي ان نفكر لكي نصل 
كيف يتم تحميل كم ما من الوزن علي جانب واحد فقط من اجناب العجلة حرة الحركة حول محورها الثابت بحيث يكون الشغل الناتج عن هذا الوزن هو تحريك ازرع العجلة في الاتجاه اسفل موضع التحميل وفي نفس الوقت تقوم هذه الكتلة المحملة بالتبديل موضع التحميل من زراع الي اخر تالي له فلا يتغير موضعها بالنسبة الي مركز الدوران فيظل ثابت ولا تنتقل لاسفل المركز ولا للجانب الاخر من العجلة ( التبديل بطريقة تسلق السلم المتحرك)
وشكرا للرد


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (12 نوفمبر 2007)

صديق وزميلي اسامة 
اني اراك ذو صدر رحب وتحب مناقشة الموضوع بروية وباسلوب علمي لحد ما مبسط لذا اقول :
1- ان الاحتكاك الناتج ليس هو السبب الوحيد الذي يؤدي الى توقف الدوران او الى الاتزان الميكانيكي 
فحسب(يؤثر بشكل جزئي ) وارتفاع الحرارة يزيد من تاثيره بظروف معينة 
2-الكتلة هي الاحداثية الاساسية والرئيسية المؤثرة والمحددة للدوران ومداه 
3- كل كتلة على سطح عالمنا تتاثر باكثر من عامل الحرارة-الضغط -الجاذبية الارضية(عامل اساس 
في علم الميكانكا ) في حالة الحركة الحرة 
- لنفترض اننا خارج الجاذبية الارضية حصرا وعملية الاحتكاك تقرب الى الصفر فما رايك سنحتاج الى كل هذا العناء للحصول على هذه الحركة المنشودة ؟
- من اين ستحصل على جهد ما لتحريك مركز الثقل من ناحية الى اخرى للحفاظ على دوران متوازن 
ثابت لحد ما دون الاستعانة بقوة خارجية والتي هي عندها ستحدد لك القيمة المفيدة للعمل المنتج 
واخيرا وليس آخرا هل بوسعك عدم اختراق (خرق) قانون حفظ الطاقة ؟......او انك او انك خرقته
فعلا !!!!
صديقي العزيز انا لااقلل من اهمية ماتوصلت اليه لكن مااقول سيحثك اكثر على العطاء اكثر اخذا 
بعين الاعتبار كل مايحيط بك ومن حولك من تجارب وابحاث بقيت على الورق وغابت وتناثرت
في غياهب الارشيف ......لاننا في بلد اوفي امة (كيفما يروق لك) لاقيمة للعلم فيها ....فما بالك 
باكتشاف ما او باختراع!!!!!!
ارجو المعذرة اذا اطلت


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ العزيز حسن
تحية طيبة لك وللمنتدي الكريم
اولا ارد علي سؤالك بشان اختراق قانون الحفاظ علي الطاقة , فما اتحدث عنه ما هو الا وضع حركي شاذ بالنسبة الي ما توصلنا له من اوضاع حركية بصورها المختلفة وانا لم اخترعه بل اكتشفته وقمت باستغلال فكرته الاساسية , وليس فيه اي اختراق او خرق لقوانين ومبادي الفيزياء والطبيعة الاساسية بل فهو متفق معهم بدليل ان جميع حسابات الطاقة الناتجة وحسابات القوة واتجاهات الحركة تتم بواسطة تلك القوانين , والاختلاف الاساسي في هذا المضمار ليس في المحافظة علي قانون حفظ الطاقة بل هو رفض فكرة القدرة علي رفع الكتلة لاعلي باستهلاك طاقة اقل من الناتجة من سقوطها لنفس المسافة وهذا غير ممكن بطبيعة الحال ولم اعارضه علي الاطلاق الا انني ربما اوجدت علاقة جديدة بين الطاقة الكامنة التراكمية والناتجة من سقوط الكتلة وثباتها والفرق الزمني بين السقوط والرفع والذي يحتوي علي شغل غير مستخدم لتلك الطاقة الكامنة (الوزن) ,فقمت باستغلال شغل هذه الطاقة الكامنه ( الوزن) في احداث حركة رفع متتالي لاعادة بناء الكتلة المؤثرة علي زراع العجلة باعلي دون اختراق اي قوانين ( ملحوظه توضح المقصد , وجود كتلة تزن 1طن علي الارض يمثل شغل غير مستغل ولم يستغل من قبل مقدارة 8900جول والمشكلة الاساسية هي كيف نستغل تلك الطاقة المهدره في علاقة زمنية تمكننا من الحصول علي جزء منها او كلها في كل ثانية او دقيقة او حتي ساعة , وليس الاختلاف في حقيقة الوجود الفعلي لهذه الطاقة او طبيعة الشغل الناتج لانه ببساطة شغل ضغط علي سطح الارض )
اما بالنسبة للجاذبية الارضية فهي السبب او القوة المؤثرة التي ادت لاكساب تلك الكتلة وزنها وهي دائمة عل سطح الارض فاذا تم استغلال الطاقة الكامنه في الرفع المتتالي لاجزاء بسيطة من الكتلة وبنفس العلاقة الزمنية بين السقوط والرفع يجد ان تراكم الاجزاء اعلي العجلة يكتسب طاقة او يتحرر من الطاقة الكامنة ليتحول مرة اخري الي قدرة علي الحركة والتأثير علي ازرع العجلة وادارتها.
اما موضوع خارج الجاذبية او خارج مجال اي قوة مؤثرة علي الجسم فلا استطيع استخدام او تنفيذ تلك الحركة والا اعلم ان كان من الممكن تنفيذها ام لا , الا انه فيما اتحدث عنه من اختراع (لا يمكن احداث الحركة الدائبة بدون قوة مؤثرة او طاقة تستخدم لاحداثها حيث لا حركة بدون طاقة او قوة شغل لتنفيذها

الاخ العزيز اعلم ان ما اقوله يشوبه بعض الغموض ولكن اووكد لك ان هذا الغموض ناتج لعدم تخيلك هذا الوضع الحركي الشاذ وكذا ربما لحرصي علي عدم التصريح الكامل بفكرة الاختراع حتي يشاء الله له بالخروج 
واخيرا ليس هناك اي خرق او اختراق لقوانين الطبيعة الاساسية بل هو استغلال للطاقة الكامنه 
وايضا ارجو المعزرة فانا لست متخصص في هذا المجال فلربما تخونني بعض الالفاظ او التعبيرات العلمية الا انني افترض ان القارئ متخصص وسيتمكن من الوصول لتلك المعاني المقصودة 
وشكرا لملاحظتك


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (14 نوفمبر 2007)

انتظروا كامل التفاصيل علي هذه الرابطة باذن الله
وارحب باي استفسار 
http://3agabsystem.blogspot.com
واذا كان ايا من الاخوة الكرام يعلم رابطة قانونية للتواصل مع المؤتمر الهندسي تمكنني من ارسال التصميم الي متخصصين مسؤؤلين بهذا الشان فله الشكر وهذا بالطبع قبل بدء نشر التفاصيل علي هذه الرابطة


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (14 نوفمبر 2007)

مع الشكرلجميع الردود الكريمة


----------



## القيادي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

اعطيت خيرا وكفيت شرا يا مهندس محمد وسنمشي ع قانونك الذي لا يعرف المستحيل


----------



## shoili (11 أبريل 2008)

بالحقيقة يا اخوان انا قرات كثير عن هكذا نوع من المحارك الذاتية والابدية الحركة وقد اجد فيها نوع من الصحة ولكن تسميتها يجب ان تتم تعديلها حيث انها تعتمد على حركتها بالاستفادة من طاقتين كامنتين وهما الجاذبية الارضية والمغناطيسية والتنافر والتجاذب بينهما وهذا بحد ذاته هو استخدام للطاقة بطريقة ذكية وبارك الله بجميغ المفركين واللذين يعملون بمثل هكذا نوع من العلم المفيد ولكن كلمتي الاخيرة ان هذه العلوم هي امانة قد وضعها الله عندكم لا لتخفوها وانما لتفيدوا العالم فيها فكم شخصا يموت لعدم توفر الطاقة وكم من المعامل تتوقف لعدم وجود الطاقة وكم من العوائل تعيش بالبرد القارس او الحر القاتل لعدم وجود الطاقة فيا من يعملون بمثل هذا النوع من الاعمال او من يدعون ماهم قد فعلو مثل الاخ صقر والمفروض هو مسلم اما ان تعلم العالم وتفيد نفسك والاخرين او تموت ويموت معك ما اعطاك الله من الامانة فاما ان تبلغ او تصمت للابد فلقد بلغ الله رسوله بالتبليغ وقال له (( يا ايها الرسول بلغ ما انزل اليك من ربك )) وهكذا حال الرسل سواء العلم او الدين اوالامانة وارجو ان اكون قد اوصلت للاخوان ممن يدعون وانا اعتقد انه اعتقاد وحسب


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 أبريل 2008)

أخي أسامة صلاح الدين 
أشكرك على المعلومات والشرح ، لكن الرابط لم يعمل ..............


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 أبريل 2008)

يوجد
لدينا في سوريا - حلب - في نقابة المهندسين : لجنة خاصة للاختراع ولتقويم الابتكارات العلمية وهي لجنة مشهود لها بالأمانة والثقة والعلم ........ إذا رغبت في عرض الفكرة يمكن الاستفادة منها ...


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (17 أبريل 2008)

الاخ العزيز عصام
ان كانت تلك الدعوة موجهه الي الاختراع المذكور بمداخلتي علي الموضوع الاساسي , فلك ولاهل سوريا جميعا الشكر والتقدير الا انك تعلم المثل المصري الذي يقول جحا اولي بلحم ثوره وعلماءنا في مصر وسوريا علي السواء وفي اعتقادي اهل لتحمل تلك الامانة العلمية , ولا خلاف انه في حالة الفشل او الاحساس بالفشل او سوء التقدير والاهتمام من مراكزنا العلمية والبحثية في مصر سوف اقوم بنقل الموضوع الي الاخوة والاشقاء في الدول العربية فكلنا نعمل في نفس الخندق , الا انني افضل البداء من اول السلم وتدريجيا وعدم القفز فوق المسؤليات او تجنيب الاخريين .
والحمد لله سجلت البراءة دوليا وحصلت علي تقرير البحث الدولي الاولي واليوم كنت في مقابلة مع رئيس احدي المؤسسات البحثية عالية المستوي وتم عرض مبدئ للفكرة دون معارضة علمية من حيث المبداء وتقرر اخذ بعض الاجراءات العملية المقنعة والتي تدعوا للتفاؤل ( ليست كبيرة الا انها مقبولة حتي استكمال الدراسة من جانب المركز ومن جوانبها المختلفة واثارها ) .
المهم اشكر لك هذا العرض الكريم الذي ساعتبره مفتوح حتي الحاجة له
وابشر الجميع باذن الله بالتوصل لنظرية الحركة الدائبة واضافة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر للطاقة البديلة في القريب العاجل برجاء الدعاء بالتوفيق وسير الامور في مساراتها الطبيعية دون معوقات.


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (17 أبريل 2008)

الاخ عصام 
ارجوا ان تعمل هذه الرابطة رغم ان الرابطة الاولي تعمل ايضا الا انه لا تختص بموضوع الاختراع اقدم اعتزاري
http://usamasalah.blogspot.com


----------



## حماده على لطفى (19 أبريل 2008)

بعد التحيه انا مصدقك لانى عندى فكره زيك و يمكن ارخص لانتاج محرك دائم الحركه مش بس كده و ممكن يركب للسيارات كمان اخوك محمد على و اتمنالك كل التوفيق


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (20 أبريل 2008)

شكرا يا استاذ حماده
الفكرة مش مصدق او غير مصدق 
1- الفيصل الوحيد في مثل هذه الادعاءات هي خطورة احتمال النجاح ولو بنسبة 0001.% ورغم ضئالة النسبة الا انه وارد النجاح وفي حالة النجاح سيتأثر الاقتصاد وموازين القوة في مختلف المجالات وكذا ستتعدل الخطط والاستراتيجيات المستقبلية .
فالفشل في مثل هذه الحالات لا يتحمل عواقبه ونفقاته الا صاحب الفكرة اما النجاح فيتمتع به ويتحمل نتائجه العالم كله
ولذلك وجب علي اي مجتمع متحضر او متقدم (دراسة جميع الاحتمالات والسبق لبحث هذه الادعاءات لامتلاك ما يسمي بالمبادرة ) وهذا لا ينطبق علينا في الوطن العربي علي ما اظن
2- نحن هنا نتحدث عن اضافة (مصدر جديد نظيف لمصادر الطاقة) وهو حديث ليس بالسهولة التي نعتقدها وليس بالامر الهين . اما تكلفته و قوته وامكانياته واستخداماته فلا يمكن ربطها بالشكل الظاهري بل تخضع لعمليات حسابية وقوانين وتجريب وقياس وتطوير ايضا لفريق عمل متكامل وليس لفرد او مجال تخصصي واحد ومن ثم يكفينا اضافة المصدر ومن ثم يتولي المتخصصون التطوير وزيادة القوة والفاعلية وتوسيع قاعدة الاستخدام
3- اما وجهة نظري المتواضعة عن مواتير الجاذبية فهي تنفي اي ادعاء بامكانية استخدامها بديل لماتور السيارة لسبب بسيط وهو ان قوة هذه المواتير مستمدة من تأثير قوة الجاذبية علي الكتلة كمصدر لطاقتها وبالطبع هذه القوة ثابتة ومرتبطة بعلاقة طردية مع حجم الكتلة وبمعني اخر ,فانه لزيادة الطاقة الناتجة يلزم زيادة الكتلة المستخدمة وبزيادة الكتلة يزيد تبع لها الحجم ( وعلي سبيل المثال اذا اردت انتاج طاقة قيمتها 9800جول يلزمك علي الاقل كتلة وزنها 1000كيلو جرام بالاضافة الي وزن الجهاز نفسه وبالتالي وضع 1طن وزن علي السيارة كموتور (غير منطقي حتي الان بالنسبة لي) الا ان مواتيرالجاذبية كمصدر طاقة يمكن عن طريقها توليد كهرباء وشحن بطاريات ومن ثم استخدام ما يسمي بالسيارات الكهربائية وايضا لن تغني عن مواتير الاحتراق الداخلي لخصائص الاخيرة الملائمة لاستخدام السيارات.
واخيرا لا شك عندي في ضرورة تناسب حجم موتور الجاذبية مع قوة الطاقة الناتجة منه ( فنحن لا ننتج طاقة من لا شيئ وانما نحول الطاقة الي صورة اخري حركية ) وهذا هو قانون حفظ الطاقة الذي لا يمكن مخالفته حتي الان فلا شيئ من عدم اما فيما يخص العملية التحويلية فلا شك ان هناك العديد والعديد من تلك العمليات لم تكتشف بعد وعلينا اكتشاف (كيف تحول اي قوة من صورتها المحسوسة او المشاهدة الي اي صورة اخري ولا يخرج البحث عن هذا وكل شيئ قادر علي التأثير الي شيئ اخر فهو يحمل طاقة ويعبر عن طاقة قد تكون غير معلومة الي الان)
ولك الشكر والتوفيق والدعاء للامة العربية والاسلامية بان تصحو من نومها وتفكر في المستقبل وتتخيل حياة افضل وتتعرف علي نعم الله علينا وتعترف بها وتحسن استخدامها
والله الموفق


----------



## shoili (21 أبريل 2008)

هل ممكن ان اعرف اين تباع المغانط اي المغناطيس الثابت في القاهرة ارجو افادتي مع التقدير


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (21 أبريل 2008)

الجديد في عجلة البحث عن الاتزان
معلوماتي حتي الان ان التعاون الحكومي ينحصر في عمل دراسة جدوي هندسية كاملة للمشروع تنتهي بوضع التصميمات النهائية بتكلفة تقدر ب 25000 جنية تقريبا و سيقوم بها لجنة من اساتذة الجامعة ( تنفيذا لطلب المستفيد سواء صح او خطاء ) ونتيجة هذه الدراسة (بعد السداد) تكون 
1- تصميمات فعلية قابلة للتصنيع واتخاذ القرار الصناعي بعد مراعات الجدوي الاقتصادية بناء علي الجدوي الهندسية
2- المشروع فاشل وهناك قوة ممانعة لاستكمال الحركة ( اي استحالة اتمام الحركة الدائبة الذاتية لاسباب يذكرها التقرير)
وهنا تكمن المشكلة هل اغامر وادفع التكاليف رغم انها ستمثل مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة لي واتقدم لعمل مثل هذه الدراسة حيث انني مقتنع تماما بنسبة 99% نجاح الا انه هناك احتمال 1%فشل يجب التخوف منه . وماذا عن الرائ الهندسي العلمي المبدئي , فانا في حيره بين رأيان الاول بواسطة رئيس قسم الميكانيكا لاحدي الجامعات والذي قرر امكانية حتمية لاستكمال الحركة ونجاحها في الدوران الذاتي الا ان حساب القدرات وناتج القوة سيحتاج شغل ومجهود لا يمكن حسابه بدون (دراسة الجدوي الهندسية) ومن ثم اشار علي بالتوجه الي قسم التصميمات الميكانيكية,
الرائ الاخر هو رائ قسم التصميمات الميكانيكية وكان اكثر حيرة وغير حاسم ففي حقيقة الامر لم يجد رئيس القسم اي مانع مباشر او عائق لايقاف الدوران الذاتي والا كان اشار الي ان هذه الفكرة مبدئيا ستتوقف عن الحركة بسبب كذا او كذا وهذا لم يحدث , فكان تعليقة انه لا يمكن الحكم بالفشل او النجاح الا بعد عمل التصميمات والحسابات والدراسة اللازمة والمكلفة والتي يمكن من خلالها وفقط اصدار هذا الحكم ولم يعقب او يعطي راي واضح وصريح بالنفي او الاثبات , ومن ثم لم اجد سبيل الا القبول المبدئي لعرض الفكرة علي لجنة لدراسته وتقرير ان كانت ستقوم بتلك الدراسة ام لا ؟
الغريب والمضحك المبكي في الموضوع انه قبل انصرافي سالني سألني احدي الاساتذة الموجودين بالصدفة وكان من الواضح ان نفس السؤال علي طرف لسان رئيس القسم
- طب انت هتستفاد اية لما تدور هذه العجلة ( ما هو العائد ) بالمقارنة بثمن الدراسة الذي قبلته او اظهرت قبوله مبدئيا , ولم يلحظ هذا الاستاذ ان فقط الحصول علي حركة علي اكس هذه العجلة بدون استخدام اي طاقة اضافية يجعلها موتور ويعتبر في حد ذاته طاقة, وعند لفت نظره لهذا الموضوع سكت ورد رئيس القسم قائلا طب ما التوبين المائي يعمل بنفس النظرية , فكان ردي لكلاهما 
بس التوربين المائي يحتاج مجري مائي لا يمكن استخدامة في اي مكان اما هذه العجلة او الموتور ان نجح سيستخدم في الصحراء حيث لا وجود للمجري المائي ,
فكان ردهم !!!!!! ادعي للضحك ربما الان المقابلة كانت قصيرة ايضا ولم يكن هناك موعد سابق وكان كل واحد وراءة اشغال ومحاضرات ولم يكن هناك متسع من الوقت لشرح كل الموضوع وابعاده ربما الا انه بالطبع هناك اساسيات فكرية لا يجب ان تغيب عن اي استاذ جامعي مثل العلاقة بين الحركة والطاقة حيث اي حركة ثمثل طاقة واي شي متحرك لا بد ان يحتوي علي طاقة يختلف مقدارها بالزيادة او النقصان الا انها لا شك في كونها طاقة حركية قابلة للتحويل الي صور اخري من الطاقة.
طولت عليكم ولكن للاسف انا عندي احباط كبير من كثرة المعوقات وفقد الثقة في امكانية المساعدات العلمية التي كنت اتوقع الحصول عليها (مجانا حبا من الاخر في الاكتشاف او قبول التحدي اذا ما اقتنع بفكرة) ومن ثم لجاءت للمنتدي للفضفضة ولعله يكون درس لاخرين 
واخيرا ماذا تفعل لو كنت مكاني


----------



## shoili (21 أبريل 2008)

الاخ اسامة انا عربي واسكن مصر واحب البحث بهذا الموضوع ولكني اعاني من عملية ايجاد المغناطيس فاين من الممكن ان اشتري المغانط فقد احترت وعندي فكرة جيدة اود تطبيقها قد تاتي بنتيجة جيدة فارجو مساعدتي والاستمرار بجهودك ولايثني عزمك غيرة الغير فانهم بغيرتهم وعدم تشجيعهم لك ذلك بسبب الغيرة بالعلم فتوكل على الله وان شاء الله سوف تظهر انجازك للعالم وتفيد البشرية بعون الله


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (22 أبريل 2008)

الاخ shoili
شكرا للاهتمام اما بالنسبة للمغناطيس بصفة عامة حسب معلوماتي حيث انني لم اتعامل به من قبل فمن الممكن النزول الي شارع الجمهورية او شارع التوفيقية هناك العديد من مكاتب وشركات التوريدات الهندسية والميكنة وعلي ما ظن ستجد كل ما تحتاجه هناك بالاضافة الي انهم سوف يرشدوك لاقرب طريق للحصول علي ما تريد واغلب العاملين هناك فنيين متخصصين
ولك الشكر والدعاء بالتوفيق


----------



## shoili (23 أبريل 2008)

ان شاء الله ساذهب وانا شاكر لك مساعدتك يا اخي وارجو من الله ان يوفق الجميع لخير ما يحب ويرضى


----------



## هاشم102 (25 أبريل 2008)

الاخ اسامة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
قرأت عن اختراعك منذ فترة طويلة ولكن حاولت الدخول على الرابط الذي تضعه كل مرة ولكن لايعمل الرجاء تغييره 
فهو لايعمل منذ فترة طويلة فانا اريد الاطلاع على التفاصيل اكثر فانا مهتم بهذا الموضوع كثيرا ولدي تصميمات خاصة
وافكار عملية وعلمية لهذه التصميمات وجربت معظمها ولكن كما تفضلت ليست ذات مردود يمكن استغلاله .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
وشكرا


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (25 أبريل 2008)

الاخ العزيز هشام 
اولا اشكر اهتمامك ولف نظري لعدم عمل الرابطة والتي لا اعلم سببها رغم انها تعمل معي 
المهم روابط الموضوع كالاتي
http://usamasalah.blogspot.com
http://feeds.feedburner.com/blogspot/qbDL
او يمكنك البحث بواسطة المحرك جوجل عن اي من هذه الجمل 
عجلة البحث عن الاتزان - wheel searching for balance at perpetual motion to generate energy - اسامه قراعة عجلة الطاقة 

وبأذن الله ستظهر لك قائمة او رابطة للموضوع , وعلي اسواء الظروف يمكن ان تضغط علي زر cached للوصول المباشر للرابطة
كما ارجو ابلاغي في حالة عدم التمكن من الوصول للمعلومات المطلوبة حتي يمكنني اعادة نشرها هنا في هذا الموقع للجميع فللاسف ربما اكون قد ارتكبت اي خطاء في اعداد هذه الصفحة لعدم خبرتي في مجال النت وبذلك تكون قدمت لي خدمة في اكتشاف الامر 

ولك مني الشكر والتقدير والتمنيات بالتوفيق 
والا يكون الوقت الذي اضعته في البحث عن هذا الموضوع وقت ضائع بالنسبة لك وان تجده موضوع مثمر


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (25 أبريل 2008)

اسف يا هشام لم اكمل التعليق

بخصوص المردود الذي يمكن استغلالة , وهذه نقطة مهمة جداا جداا لمن خاض مثل تلك التجارب , فحقيقة الامر هي اننا امام نقتطين لا خلاف فيها بحسب رائئ
1- هل نجحنا في الحصول علي الحركة المطلوبة كاملة ام لا ( الحركة الكامل من مصدر دائم يجب ان تكون دائمة طالما مصدر طاقة الحركة مؤثر) وبذلك اذا نجحنا في انتاج الحركة الدائمة (او ما يسمي بالذاتية الطاقة) فهذا انجاز علمي لا يمكن لاحد ان يشكك في استحقاقه لجائزة نوبل وبدون نقاش وهنا وفقط يمكن الانتقال للنقطة التالية وهي 
2- بحث مشكلة المردود القابل للاستغلال او الطاقة الناتجة وكميتها الاقتصادية , وهذا المردود يتوقف علي عدة عناصر خاصة بالتصميم وليس بالنظرية
ا- الاحتكاك ب- الاتزان ج- الطاقة المستنفذة من تأثير المصدر لاتمام (الحركة الدائبة) د - المواد المصنع منها النموذج وخصائصها ه -التقنية الصناعية المستخدمة 
و- واخيرا والاهم هو وزن الكتلة الاضافية المستخدمة لانتاج الطاقة ونسبتها المئوية من اجمالي وزن الكتلة المستخدمة للدوران.
مثال توضيحي اذا فرضنا اننا نستخدم الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر للحركة وانتاج طاقة فان تأثير قوة الجاذبية لا يظهر الا علي كتلة الجسم (الوزن ) بمعني ان هذا التأثير يختلف من حيث القوة من كتلة وزنها واحد كيلو جرام الي اخري وزنها 1 طن ( هذا التأثير معلوم القوة والمقدار والاتجاه وفق لقوانين الفيزياء) , ومن ثم اذا استخدمنا كتلة ما وزنها 1طن لادارة (موتور- عجلة - توربين - اي شيئ) فلا يعقل ان يكون الناتج اكبر من هذا التأثير المعلوم المقدار وفي علاقة مباشرة مع المسافة والزمن.
وبالنظر لاي جهاز فهو يحتاج الي (مقدار معين ومحدد من القوة او الطاقة لادارته) فاذا كانت القوة اللازمة للادارة وفقط = اقل من قوة تأثير الجاذبية علي ال 1طن المستخدم فلن يدور الجهاز , وان كانت هذه القوة = نفس قوة تأثير الجاذبية علي ال1 طن دار الجهاز وفقط ولم ينتج مردود يمكن استغلاله , اما ان كانت هذه القوة = نسبة من قوة تأثير الجاذبية علي كتلة هذ ال 1طن فهنا تكون النسبة الباقية هي مردود طاقة يمكن استغلالها

وبذلك اعتقد ان عدم القدرة علي التحكم في هذه النسبة او عدم الوصول الي طريقة مناسبة تفصل بين عنصري (الطاقة اللازمة للدوران - والطاقة الاضافية اللازمة لزيادة عزم الدوران ) هي العائق الوحيد لانتاج طاقة نظيفة من الجاذبية ذات مردود يمكن التحكم فيه والسيطرة علية واستغلاله

وهذا ما فعلته بالضبط في هذا الاختراع حيث 

1- القوة اللازمة للدوران الدائم ( ثابته المقدار ويمكن التحكم فيها بالزيادة والنقصان بمعني ان دوران هذه العجلة يلزمه علي سبيل المثال 30 كجم وزن يوضع في جانب واحد )
2- كل كيلو جرام وزن يضاف الي هذا الجانب ما هو الا زيادة في عزم الدوران وزيادة في المردود المستغل وزيادة في الطاقة الناتجة ( وكلما زاد الوزن علي هذا الجانب زاد تبع له السرعة والقوة الحركية الناتجة (الطاقة) في علاقة طردية وفق لقوانين الفيزياء وليس باختلاق قوانين ,او مخالفتها كما يدعي البعض , وتكمن المشكلة في كيف او ما هو التصميم الحركي الذي يتيح لنا فرصة التحكم في هذه النسبة لتقليل المستهلك من قوة الجاذبية في سبيل الحصول علي الدورة الكاملة واعادتها تلقائيا بدون مساعدة قوة خارجية

ارجو ان اكون وفقت في شرح وجهة نظري وعدم التسبب في اي التباس , فالموضوع اكبر من تلك الجمل القصيرة


----------



## ابن خميس (29 أبريل 2008)

انا معك يا اخ tahar-beroman في تغير الموضوع الي الاستفادة ابالطاقة المتاحة باكبر قدر ممكن وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (29 أبريل 2008)

ان الحذر لا يمنع قدر , قاعدة كونية يجب ان نعترف بها , وما علينا الا اعمال العقل وتدبر الامر فيما يرضي الله ووفق لما قدر سبحانه وتعالي , فهو القابض الباسط وهو الضار النافع وهو علي كل شيئ قدير وهو الذي لا يعجزه شيئ في الارض ولا في السماء , وهو مدبر الامر كيف يشاء .
فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر .
وما من علم الا من عند الله فهو العليم الحكيم سبحانه ان اراد شياء انما يقول له كن فيكون.
الله ام اجعل لي علما ينتفع به ولا تحرمني اجره يارب العالمين , اللهم اتنا من لدنك علما ينفعنا في ديننا ودنيانا يارب العالمين ووفق ولاة امورنا لما فيه خير الاسلام والمسلمين , اللهم لا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا ولا مبلغ علمنا ولا تجعل فتنتنا في ديننا .
امين يارب العالمين


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تابعونا دواما حتي 7/5 سيتم نشر تصميم شبه متكامل لهذه العجلة برجاء نسخها فور النشر ودراسة حركتها ومحاولة ايجاد وسيلة ما لايقاف حركتها للتأكد من فاعليتها وقوتها التي تمنع توقفها الذاتي ومن ثم حساب الطاقة الناتجة بتعديل وزن الكتلة المحملة علي جانب واحد فقط كيفما يحلوا لكم مع مراعاة اعتبارات الحجم المناسب.
وبالنسبة للسادة المهندسين يمكن مقارنة كمية الطاقة المتحصل عليها مع كمية الطاقة المتحصل عليها من عجلة مائية بنفس الحجم ليكتشف ان الفرق بينهما يكاد لا يذكر . ويكتشف ايضا ان صناعة توربين اي تجميع عدد من تلك العجلات علي اكس واحد لا يمكن مقارنته الا مع التوربينات المائية مع ميزة جديدة ومهمة ان هذه التوربينات الجديدة يمكن ان تعمل في اي مكان وفي اي زمان .
انتظرونا واستعدوا لهذه المقارنات او هذه الثورة التكنولوجية الجديدة في مجال الطاقة 
ووداعا لطاقة القمح والحبوب ووداعا للصراعات حول الطاقة 
ارجوا من الله ان يعينني علي الوفاء بوعدي والتوفيق وفعل ما فيه الخير للاسلام والمسلمين والامة العربية والبشرية المسالمة اجمعين


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (2 مايو 2008)

*فلنبدء العمل*











ارجو ان تظهر هذه الصور حيث فشلت في التحميل من الكمبيوتر مباشرة فلجأت الي القص واللزق
المهم هذه بداية لنشر كامل تفاصيل هذه الطاقة الجديدة وهذا الاختراع وللمزيد من التفاصيل برجاء تصفح الوصلة التالية
http://usamasalah.blogspot.com
مع مراعاة التنويه التالي
هذا الاختراع وهذا الاكتشاف وهذه الطاقة الجديدة تم اكتشافها وتصميمها بواسطة
اسامه محمد صلاح الدين قراعة 
جمهورية مصر العربية
ومسجلة بمكتب براءة الاختراع المصري والدولي واخري وحاصلة علي حماية محلية ودولية للملكية الفكرية
وكل ما سيتم نشره مهما بلغ من اهمية وثورة في مجال الطاقة في اعتقاد البعض لا يعد 001%من حقيقة التصميمات النهائية والنظرية الجديدة للحركة وكما اشرت من قبل فقوة الطاقة الناتجة من الدوران الافقي باستخدام نفس النظرية تعد اكبر ثلاثة مرات واكفء في الاداء من هذا الدوران الراسي الا ان كلاهما يعد انجاز بلا شك وطاقة مجانية او رخيصة
وهذا طبعا تحذير لكل من سيحاول الاقتباس او سرقة الفكرة ونسبها لنفسه 
اما من يريد ان يستفيد ويطور ويفيد البشرية ككل فمرحبا به بشرط حفظ الحق الادبي والعلمي لصاحب الاختراع والاشارة لمصدر الفكرة الاساسي كاضعف الايمان وكاعتراف بالفضل له بعد الله سبحانه وتعالي الذي وهبه هذه الفكرة

ومن ثم فعلي كل من يريد النقل او الاقتباس مراعاة الله فيما ينقل ومصدره
وبالتوفيق للجميع باذن الله
العرض القادم سيكون التصميم الحركي وتزامن حركة الاجزاء الداخلية مع بعضها البعض وهو اهم جزء اساسي في الاختراع بصفة عامة​


----------



## ossama (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز اسامة بالنسبة الى الموضوع المحرك الذي يعمل على الجاذبية انا ايضا اعمل الان على تصنيع المحرك ولكن بطريقة لا اعرف بانها مشابهة لطريقتك او لاكن عندي عدة طرق لتوليد هذه الطاقة ولكن بنسب كفاءة مختلفة وسوف اقول لك جملة قد تستنتج منها كلامي (الطاقة اللازمة لرفع ثقل لا تساوي الطاقةالناتجة لنزوله لنفس النقطة ولكن بشروط معينة) وانا متاكد انك فهمت الجملة وانا متاكد ان كلامك صحيح 100% وهو ليس من الخيال العلمي لكن الحقيقة وجدت مصدر طاقة اخر بسبب حركة التيار الكهربائي لانها نفس مبدا طاقة الجاذبية واشياء اخرى لها استطيع بها ان انجز طاقة تتجاوز الطاقة الناتجة من الجاذبية بالنسبة الى حجم المحرك الذي يعمل على الجاذبية لنه ليس عملي جدا في بعض المناطق وهذا يعتمد على التصميم ومهما كان التصميم فهو لا يكون مثاليا من ناحية الحجم فتخيل ان المحرك الكهربائي تعطيه طاقة كهربائية لكي يتحرك فيتحرك هذا المحرك ولكن سوف يعيد الطاقة الكهربائية التي صرفها ولكن اقل منةها بسبب تولد الحرارة وهذه حقيقة مثلما محرك الجاذبيه حقيقة بسبب ان الفكرة نفس الفكرة ونفس المبدا ولكن بطريقة اخرى وانا جاهز لاي استفسار ما عدا طبعا كيفية عمل المحرك وانتبه الىمسالةاخرى وهي يبدو انني استطيع توليد الطاقة من (الزمن) وهذا هو الامر فيعد هو المصدر الرئيسي للحصول على الطاقة


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (9 مايو 2008)

الاخ العزيز اسامه
شكرا لعرضك وردك الكريم
والفت نظرك الي ان الطاقة اللازمة لرفع ثقل = الطاقة الناتجة من سقوطه حر , وهذا لا اختلاف عليه في قوانين الفيزياء بشرط تساوي السرعة فيما اعتقد والمرتبطة بالزمن 
وايضا كل الطرق والمحاولات السابقة لانتاج طاقة من الجاذبية الارضية تدور حول نفس الفكرة بصورة او باخري وباستخدام وسائل وتصميمات مختلفة 
اما بالنسبة للكهرباء والمغناطيسية فلا استطيع فائدتك في هذا المجال الا ان نظرية الحركة الدائبة قابلة للتطبيق علي اي قوة لها خاصية جذب جسم اخر او بمعني ادق اكسابه طاقة حركية وبالتالي فهي تعمل بتأثير القوة المغناطيسية ايضا ولا اشك في ذلك الا انني ركزت في الجاذبية فقط وفي نظرية الحركة الجديدة ومن ثم اذا نجحت سيأتي غيري ويطبق النظرية علي العديد من القوي المتاحة والغير مستخدمة
اما بالنسبة للحجم فبالطبع الحجم كبير زلا يمكن استخدامه كمحرك سيارة مثلا الا انه مساوي تقريبا لحجم العجلة المائية واقل من مزارع الريح ويكفي ان اقول لك كتخيل وليس حقيقة ثابته ان صناعة توربين بهذه الفكرة في حجم توربين السد العالي مثلا يعطي قوة لا تقل عن نصف قوة هذا التوبين
وشكرا لك وارجو ان اكون احسنت الرد


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (10 مايو 2008)

اثبات معادلة عجلة البحث عن الاتزان لتوليد الطاقة
مثال توضيحي وليست المعادلة الحقيقية وارجوا ان تتفهموها

1- في الشكل رقم واحد باعلي تري كتلة زرقاء باسفل العجلة وزنها = س
ولرفع تلك الكتلة س نحتاج قوة محددة وثابته مقدارها (ص) ويمكن تمثيل هذه القوة في عدد من وحدات الوزن تحمل علي اازرع العجلة ولتكن علي سبيل المثال 3س , بمعني انه عند تحميل 3 وحدات س علي العجلة في الجانب الاسود ينتج عزم دوران مساوي للقوة (ص) اللازمة لرفع س لاعلي
2- اذ تم تحميل الجانب الاسود بعدد من الوحدات اكثر من 3س ,تكون كل وحدة س زائدة عبارة عن عزم اضافي او زائد عن العزم المطلوب لنقل س الزرقاء من اسفل الي اعلي 
3- اذا كان مقاومة الاحتكاك + القوة الاساسية اللازمة لبدء الحركة والمناسبة مع اجمالي وزن العجلة = 2س مثلا
فان الوزن اللازم استخدامه لانتاج طاقة = س المرفوعه +3س عزم الرفع +2س مقاومة احتكاك وخلافه+ اي عدد س لزيادة العزم حسب الطلب

تحمل هذه الاوزان ما بين الازرقين علي جانب واحد


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (10 مايو 2008)

*مرحبا بكم في عصر الجاذبية الارضية والطاقة النظيفة المجانية*


من لا يستطيع فهم نظرية العمل والحركة الي الان فهو مقصر في حق نفسه فهي ابسط من كونك متخصص ام لا
رسم توضيحي​







شكل رقم (2) شكل رقم (1) 
- بالنظر للشكل رقم 1 تتم الحركة بضغط المكبس وانتقال الكتلة المؤثرة من ب الي ج ,
- حتي في حالة قوة المكبس وعدم استكمال الضغط , فان عملية استكمال الضغط لا تحتاج الا (كم محدد من وزن كتلة اضافي يحمل علي زراع العزم الموضح في الشكل رقم 2 , واذا توفر هذا الوزن علي ازرع العزم المؤثرة في الحركة فيما بين الموضع ج , ب كانت النتيجة الحتمية هي ضغط المكبس الي اخر مشواره الحركي وانتقال الماء من ب الي ج ( قاعدة قانونية ثابتة رقم 1 )




وضع الاتزان وضع غير متزن 
شكل رقم (3) شكل رقم (4) 
- بالنظر للشكل رقم 3 فهو عباره عن عجلة بصممة بشكل معين وهي في وضع اتزان دون حركة
- اما الشكل رقم4 غهو نفس العجلة الا انه في وضع تتحرك فيه العجلة ذاتيا تحت تأثير قوة الجاذبية الارضية وفي عكس عقارب الساعة للوصول لوضع الاتزان كما في الشكل رقم 3 , الا انه بوضع عائق منزلق امام هذا المكبس كما هو موضح في الرسم , وباستخدام القاعدة المتفق عليها سابقا , فان هذا المكبس سيقع تحت قوة ضاغطة فيدفع السائل الي المكبس العلوي المتصل به مباشرة وبذلك تنتقل الكتلة المؤثرة علي عزم الحركة الي اعلي العجلة وتعيد الحركة مرة اخري وفي نفس الاتجاه وتتحرك الازرع بالتبادل دون انتقال القوة المؤثرة علي عزم الحركة الي الاتجاه المعاكس .
- تبقي مشكلة الارتداد الذاتي للمكابس والتحكم في عدم تسرب السائل للجانب الاخر الخالي من الكتلة والذي سيوضحه الشكل رقم 6 فيما بعد





شكل رقم خمسة لتوضيح نظرية الاتزان والعلاقة او حجم القوة عند نقطة اعاقة الحركة​من يضمن جائزة نوبل, ومن ثم الحاضر يعلم الغائب 
واي استفسار


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بك وبمجهودك الطيب .....
شرحٌ وافٍ وكافٍ ...... 

وربما سيكون هناك استفسارات ..فيما بعد .


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (10 مايو 2008)

يعني فيه امل في نوبل ولا لا


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بك وبمجهودك الطيب .....
شرحٌ وافٍ وكافٍ ...... 

وربما سيكون هناك استفسارات ..فيما بعد .


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (25 مايو 2008)

انتظرونا قريبا واخر اخبار الطاقة المجانية .هانت


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (26 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم أسامة.بادئ دي بدء أهنئك على اختراعك و على إبداعك و حسك الفني فحقيقة اطلعت على محتوى هدا الاختراع و فهمت مبدأ عمل هده العجلة العجيبة لكن أود منك لو سمحت أن تعيد شرح طريقة العمل بالتفصيل الممل لأني حقيقة لا أفهم الكثير من المصطلحات و دلك نظرا لأني درست باللغة الفرنسية.على العموم قد فهمت طريقة العمل من حيث المبدا و هو مبدأ منطقي و معقول 100/ 100 فإن تكرمت أخي الكريم و تفضلت بالمزيد من الشرح المفصل سأكون ممتنا لك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (27 مايو 2008)

*مازلت أنتظر الجواب أخي أسامة*

السلام عليكم.أخي أسامة .لقد كتبت في الرابط ا لدي أرسلته أنك وضعت كتاب تشرح فيه طريقة عمل هده الالة لكن الكتاب غير موجود فهل ممكن شرح طريقة عمل الموتور بالتفصيل مرفوق بصور تخطيطية أقضل من تلك التي أرسلتها و شكرا


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (27 مايو 2008)

الاخ الكريم عثمان
اولا شكرا لاهتمامك وثانيا انا فعلا كتبت هذا الكتاب من حوالي سنة تقريبا ونشرت في الرابطة او موقعي الشخصي المشار اليه سابقا الجزء النظري من هذا الكتاب كالمقدمة والخاتمة والمحاولات السابقة للوصول لتلك الحركة والتحديات التي تواجه او تعترض هذه الفكرة بالنسبة للمستوي العلمي والاقتصادي....الخ وبطبيعة الحال لم لنشر كامل التفصيل حول تصميم هذا الموتور حيث قمت بحذف جميع الاجزاء الخاصة بالتصميم (مؤقتا) لاسباب خاصة من ضمنها اجتياز بعض من مراحل براءة الاختراعوالمرتبطة بجدول زمني لا اتحكم في تقديمه او تأخيره , ومن الاسباب ايضا ان هذا الكتاب وضع منذ سنة وقد تم تعديل التصميم وتطويره اكثر من مرة وتم استنتاج قوانين ثابتة تحكم هذه الحركة وتصميم اجزاء مساعدة للدفع وتسريع الحركة وتثبيت سرعة الدوران واشياء اخري اكثر مما هو مذكور بهذه النسخة الاولية ( وسواء كان ادعائي صحيح ام خطاء الا انه بالنسبة لي صحيح حتي الان) ولذا وجب علي اكتساب بعض الصبر وبعض التدابير المفيدة لي ولك وللجميع باذن الله
ولذلك ارجوا ان تتكرم وتتحلي معي ببعض من الصبر حتي يوفقني الله لنشر كامل التفاصيل في الوقت المناسب . 
واذا سمحت لي في اضافة بسيطة ومفيدة ( في اعتقادي ورايئ الشخصي ان ما نشر من رسوم توضيحية وشرح مبسط للفكرة الرئيسية كافي جدا لاي مهتم بهذا الموضوع ان يصل بقليل من الجهد لتصميم خاص به قد يكون مشابه لتصميمي الا انه سيصل له بنفسه وباذن الله اولا , والمشكلة التي ستعترضك بعد تفهمك للرسوم التوضيحية لن تخرج عن بعض معوقات للحركة تمنع الاحتفاظ بنصف جانب العجلة خالي من الكتلة تماما او عدم القدرة علي بدء الحركة من الاساس , فيكفي مؤقتا ان اقول لك تعامل مع كل مشكلة بشكل منفصل عن المشكلة الاخري وستصل باذن الله لتصميمك المناسب)
واخيرا فات الكثير ما بقي الا القليل وما التوفيق الا بالله العلي العظيم
وشكرا
وشكرا لك مرة اخري حيث بمراجعتي للجزء المنشور من الكتاب وجدت بعض الاخطاء الاملائية الشديدة وقمت باصلاحها والحمد لله جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (28 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم .مشكور أخي الكريم أسامة على الرد.أود أخي الكريم أن أفسر لك أني بطلبي لك بالإدلاء بالمزيد من التوضيح عن الآلة العجيبة فأنا كنت قد فكرت في القيام بنفس الاختراع من حيث المبدأ أي بالاعتماد على قوتي الجادبية و الطفو ولازلت أبحث رغم عدم وفرة الوقت لدي.فأنا تقني ميكانيكي مختص في السيارات و الآلات الفلاحية و قد راودتني فكرة ابتكار محرك دائم الحركة مند 4 سنوات تقريبا و كنت في البداية أعمل و أبحث لكي أصل إلى الزيادة من قوة محرك السيارة دات الاحتراق الداخلي و بعدها راودتني فكرة ابتكار محرك دائم الحركة و البداية كانت الاعتماد علا طاقة الهواء و بعد بحث ليس بالهين صادفت على النت خبرا يشير إلى أن هناك مهندس فرنسي قام بصنع سيارة تعمل بالهواء و كم كانت دهشتي عندما اكتشفت أن تصميمها يشبه التصميم أو الفكرة التي كانت لدي و لم أيأس طبعا و قلت في نفسي إن الله قد ألهم الإنسان نعما لا تعد و لا تحصى فمن المستحيل ألا نجد وسط كل هده الخيرات و النعم مصادر أخرى للطاقة كالتي هي موجودة و معروفة حاليا قبدأت البحث من جديد و هده المرة في المجال المغناطيسي و قد تمكنت في ابتكار تصميمين لمحركين يعتمدان على نفس المبدأ من حيث الطاقة و يختلفان في التصميم لكن المشكل هو كون المغانط لاتوفر الطاقة و القوة بالشكل المطلوب ثم راودتني فكرة تصميم محرك يعمل بقوتي الجادبيةو الطفو و كم كانت دهشتي عندما اطلعت على مقالتك هاته و بقدر ما تأسفت لأني كان يراودني هدا الحلم و قضيت فترة طويلة في البحث قلت بقدر ما تأسقت بقدر ما فرحت لأن صاحب الفكرة الدي هو أنت أخي أسامة عربي و مسلم و هدا يعتبر مفخرة لنا نحن العرب و المسلمين فمثل هده الأخبار تدكرنا بالزمن الغابر يوم كانت الحضارة العربية في أوج رقيها المعرفي و الأدبي فأرجو من العلي القدير لك التوفيق و المزيد من النجاح لك و لجميع المسلمين.
ملاحظة: أرجو أن أكون قد نجحت في إيصال الفكرة لديك أخي أسامة لأني لا أجيد اللغة العربية جيدا مع أني مولع بها كثيرا فالمرجو المعدرة عن أي تقصير


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (28 مايو 2008)

الاخ عثمان 
لقد فهمت المقصد من تعليقك تقريبا , ولا عجب في ذلك , فالانبياء والرسل فقط هم من يختصهم الله برسالة خاصة لا يشاركهم فيها احد ( بحسب تفسيري او اعتقادي ) اما نحن البشر فما نصل له ليس الا بعض من علم الله الذي ينعم به علينا ولا عجب في ان يرزق الله اكثر من انسان نفس العلم ونفس الفكرة وربما التصميم والشكل وربما نفس ظروف الحياة والمعوقات في نفس الوقت , فلما لا تكون هذه الفكرة مكررة لاكثر من واحد في نفس الوقت ولما لا تكون مكررة وتم الوصول اليها من مئات السنين ولم تصادف النشر وما المانع ان اصل لحقيقة يصل اليها اخر في الجانب الاخر من العالم , لا مانع من كل هذا فهذه قدرة الله الخالق البارئ فكما ارشدنا وهدانا لهذا فهو يرشد غيرنا لهذا , فنحن اناس متكررون وما نصل اليه هو علم متاح الي جميع البشر منذ الخلق الاول لم يتبدل او يتغير بقدرة الله , وهذا يختلف كليا مع العلوم السماوية وعلوم الغيب التي لا يعلمها الا الله ويختص بها رسله المصطفون.
المهم يا اخي الكريم 
افصل بين الجاذبية الارضية كقوة وبين الطفو كقوة في تصميمك وضع في اعتبارك ان تلك القوتان تختلف عن قوة المغناطيس حيث ان اتجاه تأثيرهم واحد وهذا اسهل في التصميم من حساب قوة ذات اتجاهين متضادين كالمغناطيس
ثانيا لاحظ ان قوة الطفو بحسب اعتقادي اكبر من قوة الجاذبية (خاصة في الاعماق) وهذه نقطة مهمة , ثالثا لاحظ ان هناك دائما اكثر من تأثير حركي في هذه العجلة او ما يشابهها فهناك حركة ذات قوة طبيعية بفعل الجاذبية وهناك حركة مهمة يجب ان تتم ضد اتجاه حركة الجاذبية غير طبيعية ( يجب تصميمها لتستهلك اقل طاقة ممكنة بحيث معدل الاستهلاك ثابت واقل من ناتج الحركة الطبيعية الاولي) ومن الممكن تصميم هذه الحركة الثانية بمساعدة حركات مساعدة اخري ذات قوي مختلفة كالمغناطيس او الطفو في الاتجاه المعاكس للجاذبية , ومن الممكن ان تدع الجاذبية تقوم بالعمل كله في تأثير حركي متتالي .
واخيرا ارجوا ان اسمع في القريب من تمكنك من بناء نموذجك الخاص الذي يعمل بحق ولا تلتفت لمن او اين يقوم غيرك بنفس التجربة فالعالم كبير جدا ويسع من المجتهدين الالاف وكذا فقدرة الله اكبر واعظم من تدابير البشر , فكن واثق من انك ستصل في النهاية لهذه الطاقة التي لم يصل لها العالم حتي الان واذا احتجت شهادة تفيد بهذا فانا املك تلك الشهادة والحمد لله , فتفكيرك سليم ومجهودك وخيالك واضح وصحيح واولا واخيرا ( هذا افضل من اضاعة الوقت فيما لا يفيد , فحب مشروعك وثق به وتمتع به سواء نجح او فشل فستمضي اوقات طيبة , وتوكل علي الله وفوض امرك اليه في تدبير الرزق وتيسير النجاح وما توفيقك الا بالله العلي العظيم) 
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق واجادة اللغة العربية


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (28 مايو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم.أخي الكريم أسامة,لا أعرف من أين أبدأ و أي كلمات أختار لكي أشكرك على هدا الكلام الجميل و هده الأسطر النبيلة والتي إن دلت فإنما تدل على تواضعك و نبلك اللدين قلما نجدهما في هدا الزمان و كن واثقا أخي الكريم أننا سنلتقي بإدن الله لأني متأكد أني سأحتاج إليك في بعض الأمور الفنية.و كم سأكون ممتنا لك أخي أسامة لو بعثت لي بنمودج لاختراعك لأني أنا واثق أنه سيساعدني في استلهام ما تبقى لي من التصميم النهائي للابتكار الجديد الدي أظن بل على يقين أنه لا يختلف عن ما توصلت إليه و من يعلم فقد يكون مجموع ثمرتي ما توصلنا إليه بداية لعهد جديد في قانون الحركة الدائمة و لم لا ابتكار نمودج جديد و أكثر فعالية مما توصلنا إليه .
و في النهاية أرجو من العلي القدير أن يوفقك و يوفقني و جميع المسلمين لما فيه خير للأمة الإسلامية.
مرة أخرى لا يسعني إلا أن أشكرك أخي الكريم جزيل الشكر و أدعو لك بالتوفيق و النجاح بإدن الله تعالى


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (1 يونيو 2008)

شكر مقدم
للاخ السماوي وفي انتظار تعليقك ورايك


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (1 يونيو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم أخي أسامة.انتظرتك 3 أيام كي تجيبني و لم أتوصل بأي جواب.على العموم اعدرني أخي الكريم إدا أحرجتك بسؤالي السابق لكن والله يعلم لا أريد إلا التعاون والاستفادة قدر المستطاع من خبرتك لإتمام ما بدأته.المهم إنس ما دكرته لك و ركز معي أخي الكريم فيما سأقوله لك.
باختصار أخي الكريم وفيما يخص الجهات المعنية التي أظن أنها كفيلة بتقديم يد الساعدة لك فأنا أنصحك بالاتصال بهدا الموقع و أظن ستجد ضالتك هناك بإدن الله و الله ولي التوفيق.
www.*gravity*-*one*.com​


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (20 يوليو 2008)

الاعلان عن فشل تجربة عجلة البحث عن الاتزان 


اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ثانيا اقدم اسفي واعتزاري لكل من تأخرت عليه في الرد او اعرضت عن استشارته الكريمة او عرضه للمساعدة والسبب الحقيقي لم يكن عدم اقتناعي بهذه الارشادات او ايماني بصدقها كما يعتقد البعض ولكن السبب كان الحيرة بين الحس المنطقي والذي قد يخالف الراي العلمي ولا يمكن اثباته الا بالتجريب طالما ليس هناك ضرر من هذا التجريب وبين الراي العلمي الذي لم يشاهد التصميم ولذا فينقصة دراسة الحالة كاملة ليكون حكم نهائي.
المهم ارجوا قبول اعتزاري من الجميع فقد خدعني احساسي وتصورت انني توصلت الي ما لم يكتشفه غيري وبالطبع كان خوفي علي هذا الاكتشاف هو المانع من عرضه بوضوح وشفافية كما يتحدثون في هذا العصر
لقد قمت بعمل تجربة عملية للنموذج الحركي المذكور او لتصميم عجلة البحث عن الاتزان كما تخيلتها الا انها اثبتت عدم قدرتها علي الدوران الذاتي وبمعني ادق ومحدد عدم قدرة عزم الدوران الناتج من الكتلة المحملة علي جانب واحد من احداث ضغط كافي لرفع او نقل الماء من الوحدة اسفل المركز الي الوحدة اعلي المركز وبذلك فشل الهدف الاساسي من التصميم.
الا انني مازلت اعتقد ان هذا التصميم هو حالة حركية فريدة وشاذة وتستحق الدراسة والبحث من المهتمين والمتخصصين في هذا المجال , والذين يمكنهم التعديل والاضافة للتصميم للتغلب علي هذه المشكلة الوحيدة لادارة تلك العجلة او يمكنهم استغلال النموذج والتصميم في مجالات اخري , ولذا كان من الواجب علي عرض نتائج هذا البحث علي الاقل حتي لا يحاول غيري في تطبيق نفس الفكرة فيضيع وقته ومجهودة وان لزم فليستكمل ما بداءت
حاولت شرح تفاصيل التجربة وتحميل الرسومات التفصيلية للنموذج او لكامل التفاصيل والتصميمات الا انني فشلت في تحميل الصور والرسومات ولذا قمت بشرح التجربة والتصميمات كاملة في موقعي الشخصي علي الرابطة التالية
http://usamasalah.blogspot.com/
واخيرا لكم جزيل الشكر والتمنيات بالتوفيق ووداعا لجائزة نوبل
برجاء من يستطيع نقل التصميمات من الموقع المشار اليه الي هذا الموضوع ليكتمل الموضوع اكون شاكر له


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

اخواني اتمني انا املك اكثر من بحث في مجالات مختلفه اتمني ان جد الدعم من قبل اي جهه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (2 أغسطس 2008)

أيها الزميل : [ المخترع المظلوم ] : 
منذ رأيت اسمك المستعار ، عرفت أن لديك العديد من الأفكار التي يمكن أن تكون مشروعاً مفيدأً ، ولكن لك أن تعلم أن ما من جهة داعمة تقبل أن تدعم أية فكرة قبل أن تعرف ما هي ، وما طبيعتها ، ولدى مثل هذه الجهات أشخاص سبقونا علماً ودراسة ودراية ، ومؤهلون أكثر ليعرفوا ما إذا كانت هذه الأفكار قابلة للتطبيق أم لا ......
لذلك فإن الجهات الداعمة تنتظر أفكارك على أن تعرضها ، ولا تحاول التكتم أبداً فليس ذلك في مصلحة أحد .....
والله الموفق .


----------



## ossama (19 أغسطس 2008)

الى الاخ العزيز اسامة صلاح اعتقد انه احنا تكلمنا عن موضوع المحرك الي يعمل بالجاذبية وانا قلتلك انه انا كمان عندي فكرة لمثل هذا المشروع وما ادري صدقتني لو لا وبعثتلك رسالة عن طريق موقع اجنبي وعن طريق ال***** ايضا وبالمناسبة فكرتي قريبة لفكرتك مبدئيا ولكن لا تتصورها تمت لها باي شبه وبالمناسبة ايضا اكو حل لمشكلة المحرك هذا لان انت استعملت الفكرة بالعكس واذا اتريد اساعدك انا مستعد واقلك شنو الي تسوي و*****ي يمك راسلني حتى اعطيك الخطوات حتى ينجح المحرك بس على شرط ما تفقد الامل انه نكدر نوصل للحل لان اني وصلت ومو بواسطة الاحساس بواسطة الحسابات وصدكني الفكرة محتاجة تعديلات ومحتاجة منك التعب ومو بس هاي الفكرة اي فكرة ثانية لان يراد تعب ومنتضرك وشكرا


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (20 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ العزيز ossama
انا متفق معك ومتفهم لكل ما قلت وشاكر لعرضك ولكن قصتي واهدافي قد تختلف 
فاولا فانا مؤمن بمبداء التخصص في العمل ورغم ان العديد من الافكار قد تخطر ببال من هم ليسوا متخصصون الا انه اولا واخيرا يجب علي المريض زيارة واستشارة الطبيب المختص
فما علينا كمتعلمين او متحضرين الا ان ننقل افكارنا ونطلب المساعدة وفقط ونحاول اقناع المتخصصون برؤيتنا وجديد افكارنا وقد نتعاون معهم في تحقيق تلك الاهداف والافكار وهذا من وجهة نظري اقصر طريق للنجاح وانجاز الاعمال بصفة عامة .
قد نقوم بتنفيذ بعض الافكار والتطبيقات والتصميمات في بادئ الامر بانفسنا بهدف التعلم والتجريب واثبات حقيقة الفكرة واختبار القدرة علي النجاح ولكن في اضيق الحدود وبدون مخاطر او انفاق زائد عن الحد قد يتحول الي خسارة والفطنة ان نكتشف تلك الحدود مع اول تجريب و في جميع الاحوال سواء نجحنا ام لا فعلينا طلب المساعدة من المتخصصين .
اما بالنسبة لفكرتي فالحمد لله عرضتها وجربتها واستخرجت نتائج بالنسبة لي ممتازة سواء فشل او نجاح وهي الان في متناول المتخصصون عن طريق هذا المنتدي ومنتديات اخري ومن يري فيها خير فعليه بها واولا واخيرا فهي فكرة لخدمة البشرية عامة وليس حكر علي او علي غيري واجري عليها لن يحرمني منه الله عز وجل فهو الذي رزقني اياها وهو القادر علي المباركة فيها.
اسف يا اخي طولت عليك وعلي الاخوي 
هذه العجلة كما ذكرت في موقعي او صفحتي لها اتجاهان للحركة يمكن التحكم بهما
الاتجاه الاول وهو الطبيعي او الافتراضي والذي حاولت تجربته وفشل لاسباب كثيرة وربما يكون سبب الفشل هو سوء الاعداد وعدم ضبط حجم الكتلة المطلوب رفعها , الا انه بالرجوع الي قوانين الفيزياء الاساسية وكذا المشاهدة من التجريب العملي لاحظت انه حتي في حالة نجاح الحركة الذاتية الدائمة فلن يكن هناك مكان لكتلة اضافية لانتاج طاقة (فبالكد تدير العجلة نفسها) ,و من ثم تم تعديل التصميم لتوفير الضغط اللازم لرفع الكتلة السائلة من اسفل الي اعلي عن طريق رافعة ضاغطة خارجية تعمل بطريقتان الاولي بواسطة حركة الامواج والثانية بواسطة حركة السيارات خاصة في اماكن بوابات الرسوم علي الطرق السريعة والمطارات ....الخ وهذا الضغط متجدد وقادر علي رفع الكتلة لاعلي واتمام حركة الدوران الا انها ليست حركة ذاتية كما كنت آآمل
الاهم هو الاتجاه العكسي كما ذكرت حضرتك واهنئك علي هذا الاهتمام وحسن التواصل والتفكير حتي ولو ثبت فشله لا قدر الله
فانتقال الماء من اعلي الي اسفل بنفس القوة التي لاحظتها لواحد لتر ماء بقوة الجاذبية الارضية فهو فيما اعتقد مرة اخري قادر علي تحريك العجلة في اتجاة عكسي رافعه معها حجم اقل من الوزن الكافي للضغط وهذا يعطي فرصة اذا تم ضبط اوضاع الوحدات المحملة علي الازرع لاحداث الاتي .. بمجرد انتهاء الكتلة العليا من تفريغ حمولتها في اسفل وانتقال الوحدة التالية لموضعها فتقوم بنفس العمل هي الاخري ...... قد تحدث هذه الحركة الذاتية 
الا انني للاسف حتي الان لم اقم بتجريب هذه الحالة لعدم توفر الوقت .
وكذا يمكن في هذه الحالة كتخيل للاحتيال علي الموقف يمكن استخدام المغناطيسية كقوة مساعدة باشكال مختلفة
ايضا هناك حالات صعبة التجريب وقد تودي الي نتائج مثل تطبيق نفس الفكرة بالنسبة للطفو فوق سطح الماء باحلال الهواء محل الماء داخل المكابس والمساعدة في الدوران بقوة حركة الامواج 
اخي العزيز لن يحل كل هذه الافتراضات الا المتخصصين والهيئات ذات القدرة علي التجريب والتنفيذ الدقيق والمعملي والمعياري والمدروس قبل كل هذا بقوانين وتصميمات واذا تعارضت الاراء فعلينا بالتجريب واذا اجتمعت الاراء علي استحالة الامر فعلينا الاعتراف برجاحة كافة العلم والعلماء 
واخيرا وفقك الله ووفقنا لما فيه الصلاح والاصلاح وخير الاسلام والمسلمين فلا يعلم الخير ولا يقدره الاالله عز وجل 
اما بالنسبة لي فانا علي اتم استعداد لنقل اي افكار او ملاحظات خاصة بتجربتي في حدود ما بداخل عقلي وخبرتي سواء صح او خطاء فهي مجرد افكار الا انها قابلة في اعتقادي للدراسة وبالطبع ستظل كذلك حتي احصل علي بكالوريوس الهندسة وافهم الموضوع
واخيرا مرة اخري شكرا لك


----------



## ossama (21 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز اسامة انا اريدك تعرف ان من الممكن ان نربح طاقة اذا كان المبدا يعمل على الطفو اي اننا نستعمل الهواء بدل الماء اضافة الى توفر قوى اخرى داخل الماء تمكننا من جعلها طاقة كبيرة ولكن سوف يكون حجم المنضومة كبيرا ارجو منك الرد عن طريق ال***** حتى اعطيك بعض الملاحضات بالرسوم االتوضيحية وطرق الربط


----------



## اسامه صلاح الدين (21 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ اسامه
اشعر ان ما تتحدث عنه يتقارب او يتشابه نوعا ما مع افكار او تكنيكات القلوب الاصطناعية بحسب اعتقادي او تخيلي لها ! 
في سبيل الطاقة خاصة اذا كان مصدر دائم ومعدة ذات كفاءة وعمراقتصادي طويل , فلا توجد اي مشكلة بالنسبة للحجم فكل حجم له استخدامات في مجالات مناسبة .
والطفو فوق سطح الماء وقوته الدافعة للاسجام الاقل كثافة لاعلي فيما اعتقد يتماثل مع الجاذبية كقوة بشكل او باخر
وبالطبع هناك من الخصائص لتلك القوة كالتيارات المائية وحركة الامواج واختلاف درجة الحرارة ..الخ لم تستخدم فيما اعتقد من قبل الا انه بالتأكيد بحثها العلماء سواء توصلوا لنتائج ام لا .
وهناك نظرية الاواني المستطرقة والتي يمكن استغلالها بوضع خزان اعلي العجلة يعمل علي دفع الماء لاعلي عبر انبوب رفيع مع التحكم في اتجاه الحركة واستخدام العديد من الصمامات التي تسمح بملء المكابس المراد نقل الماء اليها بطريقة موقوته _زمنية منتظمة ..................الخ الا ان كل تلك الوسائل تحتاج الي دراسة حسابية وعلمية وتكاليف ومتخصصون ولا تعتمد علي مفهوم تجريب كل الاحتمالات المطروحة .
اخي العزيز قد تكون متخصص في هذا المجال وادعوا لك بالتوفيق فيه وبالطبع عدم اليأس ومحاربة الواقع فهذا المجال يستحق التعب والعرق ولا شك في ذلك وايا كانت احتياجاتك للمساعدة في حدود قدراتي علي تجريب بعض الاشياء البسيطة فاتشرف بتقديم هذا العون فراسلني علي عنواني بالمنتدي او عنواني في صفحتي الشخصية المشار اليها سابقا
اما بالنسبة لك كصديق فاهلا بك في اي وقت ايضا علي نفس العنوان


----------



## رويالم (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ المهندس محمد شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات حيث أنني كنت دائم التفكير في هذا الأمر ودائما يدوير نقاش مع مهندسين الكهرباء من الأصدقاء ونصل إلى طريق مسدود وكنت نسيت هذا الموضوع حتى موضوعك الطروح حقاً يجب علينا أن لا نتجاهل مانفكر به حتى ولو كان مجرد خيال 


وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## رويالم (26 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي محمد سأرسل لك مايجول بخاطري بخصوص المحرك دائم الحركه ولكن دعني استجمع أفكاري لأنني كما قلت لك في الرساله السابقه بعد النقاشات الطويله مع المندسين أصدقائي وصلت إلى طرق مسدود وتجاهلت الأمر فأرجو منك إمهلي لبعض الوقت ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## aimanham (29 أكتوبر 2008)

عزیزی کاتب المقال
ان المحرک دائم الحرکه لا یولد ایه طاقه 
اذا وصلنا محرک مع مولد و فرضنا بان الاحتکاک و المقاومه تساوی الصفر (وهذا من المستحیل تحقیقه) 
فان الطاقه التی یولدها المولد ستکون مساویه لما سیحتاجه المحرک للعمل ولن یکون هناک ای فائض من الطاقه
فالطاقه یا عزیزی لا تولد من العدم
وکل مولدات الطاقه التی اخترعها الانسان* تحول الطاقه من شکل الی اخر*

اما قولک عن الاختراعات فلماذا لم تظهر هذه الاختراعات علی العیان 
اظن ان کل تلک التقاریر الصحفیه هی مجرد اکاذیب وتلفیقات اخترعها اصحابها للفت انظار القراء لیس الا

العلم یا عزیزی لیس محاصرا من قبل احد (لا من الشرکات النفطیه ولا من غیرهاوالتی صورتها مثل بعبع یتربص بکل عالم)
هناک دول کثیره وعلی راسها الولایات المتحده والیابان والصین تستهلک یومیا ملیارات الدولارات ثمنا للطاقه التی یقدمها النفط
فلو کانت مثل هذه الاختراعات صحیحه لتلقفتها تلک الدول و طبقتها حتی قبل ان تتبادر الفکره الی اذهاننا


----------



## علي مهندس تكييف (6 يناير 2009)

*المحرك الابدي*

لقد قرأت المشاركات الكثيرة في هذا القسم و المهتمه بمفهوم المحركات الدائمة الحركة و اطلعت على الافكار و الرسومات الخاصة بالمشتركين... لكن اود ان ابين من خلال التجارب الكثيرة و العملية التي قمنا بها على العديد من التصاميم والتي تخص هذا الموضوع هي كلها فاشله عمليا اي لا تعمل الاله بصورة دائمة وذلك بسبب الظروف الخارجية و الطبيعية و المتمثلة بالاحتكاك و درجة الحرارة و الجاذبية وعلية لا يمكن تصنيع ماكنة ابدية الحركة وان قوانين الثرموداينمك هي قوانين صريحة و واضحة لكن مع الاسف يوجد الكثير من المنخدعين بالابحاث الخيالية و الصور الموجودة على المواقع الغربية و يضنون صدق هذه الابحاث و التجارب... قد يضن البعض اني لا املك الحس العلمي او اقلل من العزم لكن اردت ان اوضح حقيقة هذا الموضوع وانشغال الكثير به وانسياقهم الى اشخاص يدعون كذباً بتصميم محرك دائم الحركة كالمشترك (صقر) الذي لم يعرض ادعاءة وحتى لم يشارك في النقاش.
الكثير الكثير من التصاميم و الالات الموجودة على النت تدعي الابدية بالحركة لكن عندما تأتي وتصنعها فهي تفشل بالعمل, وحتى مقاطع الفديو الموجودة على موقع (Youtube) فهي كلها غامضة لا تبين الية وعمل المكائن.


----------



## SATAboy (7 يناير 2009)

كلام فارغ اية دة مش فالحين غير في الكلام
ببساطة لو وجدت غرفة مفرغة من الهواء وليست بها جازبية ارضية يبقي لو وجد موتور حيشتغل دون محرك


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (8 يناير 2009)

saqr2006 قال:


> المحرك دائم الحركة....هل هو موجود؟!
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> فتحت هذا الموضوع لمناقشة هذا الموضوع الذي اهتم به العلماء من الاف السنين و لم يفلحوا في صنعه حتي سمّي الحلم الذي حطّم العلماء!
> ...



شكرا جزيلا 

اليس هذا الكلام من اصدق الحديث 

حتى لاباتى من لايعلم من قوانين الفزياء شيئا ليضلل الناس


فهل نكذب كل تلك المواقع على مستوى العالم لنصدق الكذاب الذى ينشر كذبه بهذا المنتدى 

ياخى الناس نجحوا بالغرب والشرق لانهم لم يغلقوا عقولهم و رفضوا الكذابين 

ووكالات الاناء ونشرات الاخبار علينا ان لانصدقهال حتى نرضي الكذابين عنا 
لابد ان يظهر الحق لانه منتشر على جميع مواقع الانترنت 


ان هذا الغلم واقع 

وللاسف مازال يهاجم حتى الان بدليل ما نراه بالمنتدى 

فهل نكذب اعيينا لنصدق الكذاب الذى يرفض تصديق الطاقة الحرة والمحرك دائم الحركة


----------



## aimanham (9 يناير 2009)

حسنا ..... لماذا لا نقول ان هذه الاختراعات فشلت فذهبت ادراج الریاح کای عمل فاشل اخر

لماذا تصرون ان هناک بعبعا یتربص بکل عالم...........؟؟؟

ما الذی سیثبت لنا انها نجحت؟؟؟ 

ارونا تطبیقات هذا المحرک دائم الحرکه ان کنتم صادقین.....ستجدون انها کلها لا تعدو کونها محاولات ومحاولات فاشله لیس الا

ولا داعی للتهجم اخوانی فنحن طلبه علم تجریبی فمن ادعی شیئا فلیرینا الدلیل وانا لمصدقوه ولا اقصد بالدلیل مقاله صحفیه مفبرکه من هنا او هناک ولا فیلما علی الیوتیوب اشبه بافلام العاب الخفه

بل نرید دلیلا ملموسا یتم طرحه علی احدی الجامعات و یتم قبوله کبحث علمی استوفی الشروط الموضوعیه


----------



## aimanham (9 يناير 2009)

حسنا ..... لماذا لا نقول ان هذه الاختراعات فشلت فذهبت ادراج الریاح کای عمل فاشل اخر

لماذا تصرون ان هناک بعبعا یتربص بکل عالم...........؟؟؟

ما الذی سیثبت لنا انها نجحت؟؟؟ 

ارونا تطبیقات هذا المحرک دائم الحرکه ان کنتم صادقین.....ستجدون انها کلها لا تعدو کونها محاولات ومحاولات فاشله لیس الا

ولا داعی للتهجم اخوانی فنحن طلبه علم تجریبی فمن ادعی شیئا فلیرینا الدلیل وانا لمصدقوه ولا اقصد بالدلیل مقاله صحفیه مفبرکه من هنا او هناک ولا فیلما علی الیوتیوب اشبه بافلام العاب الخفه

بل نرید دلیلا ملموسا یتم طرحه علی احدی الجامعات و یتم قبوله کبحث علمی استوفی الشروط الموضوعیه


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (20 يناير 2009)

اخى العزيزجزاك الله كل خير عن هذا الموضع الشيق وانا احييك واتمنى لك التوفيق واقولك انا مصدق كل حرف كتبته لاننى سجلت اختراع بهذا الاسم فى البحث العلمى ولكن حتى البحث العلمى بتعنا ماصدقش هذا الاختراع وقال لى المهندس المسؤل لا يجوز استمر وفقك الله واريد ان ارى رسومات هذا الاختراع بعدالتسجيل واميلى abdo9520***********


----------



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

*محرك دائم الحركة*

محرك دائم الحركة 

هو صور مشروحة من فلم لاحد المخترعين لمحرك داائم الحركة

رباط الفلم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVXDi6IIxkg

اسم الفلم 
HOWARD JOHNSON MAGNET MOTOR 2


الان مع الصور

انتظر اكتمال التحميل 

1==

صورة المحرك كامل








2==

صورة القلب الدوار بدون المغانط الداخلية 

وبرى بها كيف ترتب المغانط الخارجية







3==

صورةى اجناب التثبيت






4==

صورة جانب تثبيت المحرك






5==


صورة الجزء الحامل للمغانط الخارجية







6==

صورة مكان الشيلد






7==

صورة القلب الداخلى 






8==
صورة المغناطيس الداخلى امام مكان تثبيته






9==


صورة المعناطيس الداخلى







 
10==

صورة المغناطيس الداخلى بعد لصقه بمكان تثبيته








11==









وهكذا يمكنك تطوير هذا المحرك 

او تغيير بعض المغانط باخرى كهربية


----------



## منير عوض (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كنت قد سالت عن مكان لبيع المغانط المختلفة في الاردن ولكن لم اجد الجواب ولا حتى السؤال


----------



## infractor hawk (8 مايو 2009)

مضوعك روعة 
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## mostfa88 (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اقول للاخ الكريم الذي صنع المحرك الدائم الحركه 
لقد افنيت خمسة سنوات من عمري واموال طائله لاصل الى هذا الاختراع ولم احقق نتيجه حتى بت لا اصدق انه يمكن صناعته ان كان ماتقوله صحيح ادعوا من الله ان يوفقك لكل ماهو خير للامه الاسلاميه والمسلمون وانا جاد في اني مستعد حتى لاشتري دليل واحد يثبت ماتقول والله موفق الجميع


----------



## بلا رقيب (15 مايو 2009)

اولأ شكرأ على الموضوع ثانيأ المحرك دائم الحركة موجود لكن لا يوجد من يدعم هذه الفكره بحيثو ان المحركات الكهربائية قد تطورات عن الماضي وشكرأ الى اخى صقر ونرجو منهوا ان ينشر صور لهذا الاختراع


----------



## بلا رقيب (17 مايو 2009)

الى اخي صقر نحنو لا يرضينا ان يستهذا بيك ولكن هناك اشخاص اغبياء ولايفقهون ما يقولون


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

*كل المطلوب : موتور يصنع منزلياً يعمل بتقنية طاقة الجاذبية الأرضية*

السلام عليكم أيها الأحبة
أرجو أن يفيدني أحدكم بتصميم بسيط لموتور أو عجلة تعمل بتقنية الجاذبية
وتنتج طاقة مجانية
مثل التي بالصورة هذه مثلاً





وللعلم فإن مخترع هذه العجلة ذاتية الحركة هم العرب المسلمون في القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي
وهذه العجلات منها أشكال عدة وتقنيات عدة منها ما هو بالسوائل وما هو بالتروس والأثقال وخلافه 
والمطلوب تصميم لموتور بفكرة ممثالة


----------



## أحمد السماوي (17 يوليو 2009)

لماذا لا تبحث بنفسك ؟؟؟؟
لأن ليس من المعقول أن يبحث شخص لك عن أختراع ويهديه لك هكذا بدون مقابل !!!!!!
وبالمناسبه هذه العجله لن تدور أبدا ألا بالخيال ...


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

يبدو إنك تعبان شوية
ع العموم في دكتور نفسي شاطر ممكن يعالجك مجاناً لو حبيت


----------



## أحمد السماوي (17 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> يبدو إنك تعبان شوية
> ع العموم في دكتور نفسي شاطر ممكن يعالجك مجاناً لو حبيت



ألذي يعتقد أن مثل هذه الأشياء تدور هو ألذي يحتاج للطبيب .....ولكن يبدوا أنك واحد فارغ ويريد ان يلعب لعب أطفال ...بالمناسبه لماذا لا تصنع هذه العجله وترينا العجائب بدل توسل التصاميم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يهديك
العجلة هذه واحدة من عشرات الإختراعات القديمة ـ جداً ـ التي تدور بدون أي تدخل
لكن المشكلة إنك تجهل ذلك فقط
بالنسبة لسؤالي فهو من قبيل فاسئلوا أهل الذكر 
وإذا لم يروقك موضوعي فيكفيني سكوتك
سلاماً


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (17 يوليو 2009)

فعلا هذي العجله شكلها عمليه جداا وانا اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الاختراع البسيط جداا والذي له فائده كبيره جداا جدا جداا .....وانا عن نفسي اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا الاختراع الرائع والذي تقول انه قديم جدا وانا اقول لك الفضل الكبير على اطلاعنا لهذيه الفكره عن طريقك وانا اعتبرها انها منك وليس من القدم والله يرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب من الخير الكثير 
 اخوك مدمن اختراعات


----------



## أحمد السماوي (17 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> ربنا يهديك
> العجلة هذه واحدة من عشرات الإختراعات القديمة ـ جداً ـ التي تدور بدون أي تدخل
> لكن المشكلة إنك تجهل ذلك فقط
> بالنسبة لسؤالي فهو من قبيل فاسئلوا أهل الذكر
> ...



مع الأسف العرب لا يقرئون .....انا منذ ما يزيد عن عشر سنوات قرأت تحليل رياضي لبروفيسور روسي حلل هذه العجله الخدعه واثبت رياظيا أن هذه العجله لن تدور بل ستتارجح ثم تتوقف ..لذلك قلت لك أن هذه تتحرك في الأحلام فقط ....لذلك رجائا تسلح بالعلم المتخصص قبل ألقاء مثل هذه التعليقات ..فجوابنا ينطلق من العلم وجوابك ينطلق من الأحلام ....وعدم التخصص .....سلام


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

شكراً أخي وللمزيد سأوافيك بأخريات وكلها ذاتية الحركة !!


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

> مع الأسف العرب لا يقرئون .....انا منذ ما يزيد عن عشر سنوات قرأت تحليل رياضي لبروفيسور روسي حلل هذه العجله الخدعه واثبت رياظيا أن هذه العجله لن تدور بل ستتارجح ثم تتوقف ..لذلك قلت لك أن هذه تتحرك في الأحلام فقط ....لذلك رجائا تسلح بالعلم المتخصص قبل ألقاء مثل هذه التعليقات ..فجوابنا ينطلق من العلم وجوابك ينطلق من الأحلام ....وعدم التخصص .....سلام


سلاما على بروفيسوروك الروسي الشيوعي الضال 
قل له اعرف ربك أولاً قبل أن تفتي فيما لا تعرف من علوم مادية
فكم من عالم تكلم وهو أجهل من طفل صغير فيما يتكلم !!
ومش محتاج لعالمك كيف أستفيد من التجربة هذه
سلاما


----------



## أحمد السماوي (17 يوليو 2009)

بدل الجدل ...أتحداك أن تصنع واحده تدور.....

بأستخدام الرسوم أستطيع أن أجعل نمله تحمل فيل ....


----------



## صلاح الجبوري (17 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم لم لا نجرب وبعدها نقرر كل الاختراعات بدات بالتجارب


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

> بدل الجدل ...أتحداك أن تصنع واحده تدور.....
> بأستخدام الرسوم أستطيع أن أجعل نمله تحمل فيل ....


هذه نبرة أعداء النجاح على مر العصور
أنا لا أعلم هل طلبت منك أن تعلق على موضوعي
لو عندك المطلوب رد ,,, ولا أريد تثبيطك 
سلامًا


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

> *السلام عليكم لم لا نجرب وبعدها نقرر كل الاختراعات بدات بالتجارب*


جزاك الله خيراً , هذا هو العقل 
التجربة هي الحكم


----------



## أحمد السماوي (17 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> سلاما على بروفيسوروك الروسي الشيوعي الضال
> قل له اعرف ربك أولاً قبل أن تفتي فيما لا تعرف من علوم مادية
> فكم من عالم تكلم وهو أجهل من طفل صغير فيما يتكلم !!
> ومش محتاج لعالمك كيف أستفيد من التجربة هذه
> سلاما



ما هذا الكلام الفارغ ....وأنت يا مسلم ماذا فعلت ؟؟؟؟
هل أخترعت ما تكتب به الأن يا فاهم ؟؟؟

هل تصنع ماتلبس ؟؟؟؟

هل تزرع ما تأكل ؟؟؟

هل تتصل بجهاز أنت أخترعته ؟؟؟

الحاسوب من أخترعه يا (( مسلم )).....؟؟؟؟

الرياظيات ألتي تدرسها ..من فكر بها وأكتشفها وأوصل افكارها أليك تستعملها ولا تدري أن ورائها عقول (( غير مسلمه )) ....اعملت جهدها ليلا ونهارا ..حتى توصل للبشريه هذا الفكر الجبار ...

وانت يا (( مسلم )) ماذا قدمت ((للمسلمين )) على الأقل ....؟؟؟؟؟


فقبل أنتقاد الأخرين ((( يا مسلم )) .....شاهد حالك المزري .... وانظر ألى ملابسك كم منها من الصين وتايوان ..بعدين تعال تكلم يا (( عارف ربه ))......


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2009)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> مع الأسف العرب لا يقرئون .....انا منذ ما يزيد عن عشر سنوات قرأت تحليل رياضي لبروفيسور روسي حلل هذه العجله الخدعه واثبت رياظيا أن هذه العجله لن تدور بل ستتارجح ثم تتوقف ..لذلك قلت لك أن هذه تتحرك في الأحلام فقط ....لذلك رجائا تسلح بالعلم المتخصص قبل ألقاء مثل هذه التعليقات ..فجوابنا ينطلق من العلم وجوابك ينطلق من الأحلام ....وعدم التخصص .....سلام


 


أحمد السماوي قال:


> لماذا لا تبحث بنفسك ؟؟؟؟
> لأن ليس من المعقول أن يبحث شخص لك عن أختراع ويهديه لك هكذا بدون مقابل !!!!!!
> وبالمناسبه هذه العجله لن تدور أبدا ألا بالخيال ...


 


أحمد السماوي قال:


> ألذي يعتقد أن مثل هذه الأشياء تدور هو ألذي يحتاج للطبيب .....ولكن يبدوا أنك واحد فارغ ويريد ان يلعب لعب أطفال ...بالمناسبه لماذا لا تصنع هذه العجله وترينا العجائب بدل توسل التصاميم ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اذكر في احد الحلقات العلمية التي حضرتها باليابان منذ مدة عن حلقات الجودة Quality Circle 
التي يقوم بها اليابانيين وهي حلقة إختيارية يحضرها من يشاء 
من المنشأة الصناعية سواء مدير او اداري او حتى فني بل وكذلك عامل النظافة Janitor ، 
يتم عقد الإجتماع ويدار بطريقة العصف الذهني المعروفة لديكم 
(أحد اساليب الإجتماعات) Brain Storming وهي بسيطة تؤخذ جميع الآراء 
بدون تسفيه او تحقير او انتقاص وتدون 
ومن بعض هذه الأسس
 1- ناقش الفكرة او الرأي ولاتنتقد صاحبها،2- إذا لم يكن لك رأي حول،
3- اجمع اكثر مايمكن من اراء، 4- اطلق الحرية في تعدد الأراء
 5- ابني على رأي آخر ان لم يكن عندك رأي ....

هذا ما اذكره ،، 
في الحلقة ذكر احدهم ان عامل النظافة ادلى برأي وفر فيه للشركة الملايين من الدولارات.

حبذا أخوتي الأفاضل لو اخذنا ايضا إضافة الى العلوم التطبيقية السلوكيات 
التي اوصلتهم لإحراز السبق على الأمم سواء الأمريكيين او الأوروبيين او اليابانيين

وكل فكرة تناقش وتعالج وتدرس علها ان تثمر
وان كانت قديمة ودرست وهي غير صالحة فلا باس من ابداء ذلك بالحسنى 

ونحن اولا و اخيرا أخوة مؤمنين 
بارك الله في الجميع 
ودعونا من الشدة فإنها لاتأتي بخير

وفق الله الجميع 
وبارك فيكم​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2009)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> بدل الجدل ...أتحداك أن تصنع واحده تدور.....
> 
> بأستخدام الرسوم أستطيع أن أجعل نمله تحمل فيل ....


 
جميل انتقلنا الى مرحلة الإثبات 
ولكن بدون تحدي اخي أحمد
وإذا ما صابت اخي بشر 
فقد حاولت ولك الأجر 
بارك الله في الجميع.
إخوة متحابين.

وتصبحون على خير .​


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

> ما هذا الكلام الفارغ ....وأنت يا مسلم ماذا فعلت ؟؟؟؟
> هل أخترعت ما تكتب به الأن يا فاهم ؟؟؟


مسكين والله ,,, الله يهديك 
أولاً لن أقول لك أنا ماذا فعلت ,,, يكفي أنني مهندس الآن وأبني البيوت والمساجد والمشافي وبفضل الله وحده 
وليس مطلوب مني أن أخترع الحاسوب يا صاحبي ,,, فإن اخرعته فبها ونعمة ولي أجران , وإن لم فلن يسألني أحد لم لم تخترع الحاسوب ولي أجر واحد طالما أديت واجباتي وأسأل الله أن يعينني على ذلك


> هل تصنع ماتلبس ؟؟؟؟
> هل تزرع ما تأكل ؟؟؟
> هل تتصل بجهاز أنت أخترعته ؟؟؟
> الحاسوب من أخترعه يا (( مسلم )).....؟؟؟؟
> الرياظيات ألتي تدرسها ..من فكر بها وأكتشفها وأوصل افكارها أليك تستعملها ولا تدري أن ورائها عقول (( غير مسلمه )) ....اعملت جهدها ليلا ونهارا ..حتى توصل للبشريه هذا الفكر الجبار ...


أنا لست خياطاً كي أصنع ما ألبس ,,, لكن في مصر هنا صناعة الغزل غنية عن التعريف 
وأنا بست مزارعاً كي أزرع ما أكل وليس مطلوب من أي إنسان أن يصنع ما يلبس ويزرعم ما يأكل 
لكن قريتي قرية زراعية وخيراتها تباع للغير في الأسواق مثل القمح والأرز والذرة والفول والخضار والخس إلخ

ولي سؤال لك على نفس الشاكلة : هل تزرع أنت ما تأكل , هل تلبس ما تخيط ؟!

أما بالنسبة لعلم الغرب الذي أنت معجب به ومتيم به ـ للأسف ـ فسأضطر أن أضيع وقتي معك لتفهم قليلاً لعلك تريحني وتريح غيري لما تفهم

حين كانت أوروبا تموج في ظلمات الجهل والفقر والمرض ,,, كان علماء المسلمين في الحجاز والشام ومصر والعراق وبخارى ونيسابور والأندلس قد أناروا الدنيا بعلمهم في مختلف المجالات ,,, فكل ما تراه الآن ولا أبالغ هو في الأساس بذرة علمية إسلامية عربية بالتحديد ,,, من الكيمياء وعلم البناء خاصة بالعقود وعلم الفلك وعلم الحساب والتفاضل والتكامل والجبر وحساب المثلثات والحيل المكيانيكية والهيدروليكية وعلم النبات والحيوان السموم والحديث والتأريخ والطب وما أدراك ما علم المسلمين في الطب وووووووووو
كلها كانت عربية إسلامية بشهادة المنصفين من الغربيين ,,,,حين كانت أوروبا لا تعرف الإستحمام وا الصابون ولا العلم ,,, بل كانوا كالبهائم

وما أنتزعت هذه الحضارة التي بقيت ألف سنة أو أكثر حسب المكان إلا بعد ما مكر الكفار الأوربيين وغيرهم بالمسلمين من أول معركة لآخر معركة وخاصة سقوط الأندلس وأشبيليه بالتحديد

حينها عملت محاكم التفتيش للقضاء على المسلمين وتبدل الوضع فأخذ الغرب بهذا العلم وأكملوا المسيرة لكن ليس لإعمار الأرض ولكن لشهواتهم الدنيوية والأمر أكبر من أن أشرحه بالتفصيل الآن

الخلاصة أن كل ما أنت "مبهور" به الآن هو في الًل بذرة من بذور أجدادك الذين كذب التاريخ عليهم ونسب العلم للغربيين ,,,



> وانت يا (( مسلم )) ماذا قدمت ((للمسلمين )) على الأقل ....؟؟؟؟؟
> فقبل أنتقاد الأخرين ((( يا مسلم )) .....شاهد حالك المزري ....
> وانظر ألى ملابسك كم منها من الصين وتايوان ..بعدين تعال تكلم يا (( عارف ربه ))......


أنا قدمت جهدي ولله الحمد لله ,,, يكفيك أن تفتح أرشيف مواضيعي لترى شيء متواضعاً مما نقلت أومما قدمت تعبيراً عن حبي لخدمة الدين والأمة
وأنت تقول حالي مزري وكأن حالي هذا من صنع يدي وكأن حالك أنت غير مزري !!!
فحالي المزري بسبب الوضع العام والفترة التي خلقني الله فيها وليس لأنني جعلت حالي مزري !!! 
هذه بدهيات يعني لا أعلم هل لا تعلمها بعد أما ماذا ؟
وللعلم يا هذا فإن ملابسي مصرية الصنع 
ولا حرج على أي شخص إنه يشتري ملابس أو أي أشياء من بلاد أخرى ,,, إنما الحرج أن يتحدى الناجحين أو حتى من يفكروا بالنجاح ,,, لا أعلم لماذا ؟؟ هل هو مرض ؟؟

وسلاماً يا اللي وضعك مش مزري


----------



## إسلام علي (17 يوليو 2009)

شكراً يا دكتور محمد
يجب أن تعنف هذا الشخص كي ينتهي بعد ذلك من كره النجاح أو محاولة الإبتكار للآخرين


----------



## aminabdulhady (18 يوليو 2009)

أخي الفاضل بشر bishr السلام عليكم
يا سيدي الفاضل أنا اندهشت من الاختراعات التي قدمتها على أنها ذاتية الحركة ، والأدهى أنك تقول أنها قديمة ،
من خلال معلوماتي القليلة أقول رأيي المتواضع أنها لا يمكن أن تتحرك من تلقاء نفسها ، وإلا فإن قوانين الرياضة و الميكانيكا التي درسناها و طبقناها تكون خاطئة
لا أريد أن تخبرنا عن المبدأ الرياضي المبني عليه التجربة (لأنه لا يوجد مبدأ رياضي لذلك ) ولكني أرجو أن تخبرنا أين رأيتها مطبقة فعلا فالفيصل هو التطبيق
منتظر ردك الان و شكرا
مهندس أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## أحمد السماوي (18 يوليو 2009)

يا ( بشر ).....لماذا لا تزرعون ما يكفيكم من القمح وأنتم أكثر من 70 مليون....؟؟؟؟؟؟

وها أنت تعيد الأسطوانه المشروخه ألتي مللنا سماعها ..عندما كانت أوربا في الظلام كنا نحن العالمين الفاهمين ....ولكي نرد على هذه الكلمه ألتي نستطيع تسميتها ( عذر الفاشل )....نقول بأن العلم ألذي توصل له الغربيون بالنسبه ألى الفتره الزمنيه ألتي قظوها في تطويره ...لا يمكن مقارنته بالعلم الموجود عند العرب والمسلمين في فترة مئات السنين ألتي يكانوا فيها يملكون ناصية العلم ...ولنأخذ ( أمريكا ) على سلبياتها ..فبعد ( ثلاثمئه) سنه على أنشائها ..أستطاعت الوصول ألى القمر ....

وعندما أقول لك .....هل تلبس ما تصنع ....لا أقصد أنت على وجه التحديد يا ( فاهم ربه )...بل اقصد معظم العرب ..وهذه الصناعه ألتي تتبجح بها فأرجوك أسأل أين يذهب أفظل النسيج المصري (( لداخل مصر أم للتصدير ))؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعندما أقول ...هل تأكل ما تزرع .....لا أقصد أنت يا ( فاهم ربه )....بل أقصد معظم العرب ....ومعروفه جدا أعمال الشغب ألتي حدثت في بلدك عندما أختفى رغيف الخبز في الأسواق ....

وأذا كنت مهندسا .....هل تستطيع ذكر معادله واحده تستخدمها في التصميم طورها عربي في دوله عربيه ؟؟؟؟؟

نحن نعرف جيدا أن معادلات التصميم تم تطويرها وأنشائها من قبل (( الكفار )) كما تسميهم (( بفكرك التكفيري الظيق ))....

فلماذا تستخدم علم الكفار ؟؟؟ولماذا لا تطور علمك الخاص يا (( مؤمن ))؟؟؟؟؟

هذه النظره الأستعلائيه السطحيه ألتي تنظر فيها ألى الغير تدل على أنك معجب بنفسك بصوره مرظيه ...وأذا كنت تتبجح ببعض المباني فأصغر مهندس يمكنه ذلك ..ولكن نقول ..أن الغرب يتنافس ببناء الأبراج ألتي تناطح السحاب وألتي يذهل الشخص من الأفكار والتنظيم والكفائه ألتي تبنى بها ...فهل تستطيع أنت تصميم واحد منها ؟؟؟؟؟ بالنسبه لي لن تسطيع أبدا ...ولكن نقبل بقولك أستطيع ...

فيا أخي ...أترك هذا الأسلوب التكبري ...ورحم الله من عرف قدر نفسه ....

ومن كذب عليك وقال لك أنك ارفع درجه عند الله من هذا العالم الروسي ؟؟؟؟

وكيف تزكي نفسك على الله ..وهذا ما لم يعمله الرسول بعظمة قدره .....

وما أدراك لعل بعلمه ألذي بذله للبشريه بدون مقابل ..يجازيه الله تعالى بافظل مما يحازيك أنت ألذي همك االتكفير والقدح .....


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

> أخي الفاضل بشر bishr السلام عليكم
> يا سيدي الفاضل أنا اندهشت من الاختراعات التي قدمتها على أنها ذاتية الحركة ، والأدهى أنك تقول أنها قديمة ،
> من خلال معلوماتي القليلة أقول رأيي المتواضع أنها لا يمكن أن تتحرك من تلقاء نفسها ، وإلا فإن قوانين الرياضة و الميكانيكا التي درسناها و طبقناها تكون خاطئة
> لا أريد أن تخبرنا عن المبدأ الرياضي المبني عليه التجربة (لأنه لا يوجد مبدأ رياضي لذلك ) ولكني أرجو أن تخبرنا أين رأيتها مطبقة فعلا فالفيصل هو التطبيق
> ...


عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً لك ,,,
العجلة ذاتية الحركة شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى
وفكرة عملها هي أن زراع العزم يمين العجلة أطول من زراع العزم على يسارها 
والطاقة هي وزن الكتلة المفصلية التي تمتد يمينا وتقصر يساراً 
مع الشكر

الأخ السماوي ,,, قرأت أول ثلاث سطور فقط من آخر مشاركة لك , فعرفت الجواب من عنوانه 
ولا رد عليك , لأني وقتي ثمين 

أكرر شكري د محمد وتم العمل بالنصيحة أستاذي الحبيب وأتمنى سماع رأيك في المحرك


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم bishr

هذه هى ضريبة النجاح 



وللاسف هنا تجد بالمنتدى عضو له عدة عضويات باسماء كثيرة وذالك للتهجم والسب والشتم كم يحلو له 
لكل م يقدم العلم للعرب 

وان قدمت له الادلة والحقائق تهرب منها 
وبداء بالتوبيخ والاستهزاء والتكذيب لمنع نشر علوم الطاقة الحرة 
ليظل العرب فى اخر من يعلم

وهو لا يعلم حتى الفرق بين النطق لحرف الظاء والضاض لانه ليس عربيا 

فلغة العرب هى لغه الضاض 
ولكن هنا مرض لا علاج له 

ففى الماضي سالت استاذى هن هذا المرض الذى لاعلاج له 

فذكر لى انه الحمق 

فقال ان الانسان الاحمق لايقبل الافكار الجديدة ويستخدم الكذب لتغطية مايريد فهو لايؤيد ان يتعلم فهو لايقبل الا ارضاء نفسه ولا يترك الاخرين الا وتهجم عليهم 

وربما تكون جهة عمله هى اللتى تنفق عليه لنشر اكاذيبه 

ومن تلك الاضحوكات انه يذكر ان الامريكان صعدوا الى القمر 

وللاسف انهم لم يصعدوا الى القمر 
وان ماشاهده الناس على التلفاز كان فيلما تم عمله فى الاستديوهات لاقناع العالم وخاصة الروس انهم وصلوا الى القمر 



وهنا الكثير من الوثاءق اللتى اثبتت ذالك تجدها على الانترنت 

ولكن على ال---- ان يصدقوا تلك الاكذوبه فليس لديهم بحث علمى عنه

لاتحزن اخى الكريم فكل ما كتبته بموضوعك صحيح 100% وهناك مؤسسات ترعاه فى امريكا واوربا ولكن المستثمرين يحاربونه لجشعهم وليزيدوا الناس فقرا ويزدادوا هم غناء وفحش 


وقد علمنا استاذنا بالجامعه انه ان وجدت فكرة جديدة اعمل على جمع العلم ومعلومات تكفي عنها واستشر اساتتذتك والمختصين وسيصل الى ماتريد بلاذن الله تعالى 

ومن يقول لك انها لن تنجح واتركها فابتعد عنه لانه انسان فاشل لايؤيد الا الفشل والجهل والتخلف فاتركه 

فتوكل على الله اخى الكريم وامضى قدما فيما تريد 

وان شا الله تعالى ساضع لك بالمنتدى مااجده من معلومات


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكراً لك ,,,
> العجلة ذاتية الحركة شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى
> وفكرة عملها هي أن زراع العزم يمين العجلة أطول من زراع العزم على يسارها
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح 

وفعلا تلك السطور اللتى ذكرتها توضح لنا من هم وكيف يفكرون ويكيدون لنا 

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## العالم سويل (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الفكرة و مع العلم هذه الفكرة صحيحة على مبدأ الازدواج 
ولقد قرأت في موقع موهوبون عن عالم سوري صنع مثل هذه الالة التي تعتمد على الجاذبية الارضية في حركتها وتستخدم 
لتوليد الكهرباء مجانا و صديقنا مستعد كما قال ان يناقش اختراعه امام هيئة من الباحثين ليثبت صحة كلامه و ليخرج اختراعه الى النور .
مع العلم هناك بحث عن قوى الازدواج ادرجته في موضوع "ابحاث عن الطاقة المتجددة" في المنتدى 
و يمكنك اخي زيارة موقع موهوبون و الاطلاع على المخططات للمشروع و التعرف على التفاصيل .
وجزاك الله الجنة .


----------



## aimanham (18 يوليو 2009)

لا داعی لهذه الحساسیات یا شباب انتم مهندسون والفیصل بیننا هو العلم والتطبیق

من کان مقتنعا بفکرته فلیعمل علیها ولیرینا ایاها واذا نجح سیکون هو علی صواب 

ولا داعی لتجریح بعضنا البعض


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

أخي فجر الصباح جزاك الله خيرا
أنت فعلاً قويت شكي في هذا السماوي فيبدو أنه عميل إيراني رافضي أو ما شابه

أخي العالم سويل جزاك الله الجنة ووفقك لإختراع تخدم به دينك وأمتك 

أخي أيمن جزاك الله خيراً ,,, الشدة على هؤلاء من الحكمة , وهو من بدأ بقلة الأدب

قريباً إن شاء الله يكون عندكم فيديو التجربة


----------



## ابو حفص (18 يوليو 2009)

كل شخص اقابله هو افضل مني في شئ ما لذا استطيع التعلم من الكل


----------



## العالم سويل (18 يوليو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/118958070/59c19a3a/______.html

اخي هذا الرابط يحوي على بحث للالة التي تعمل على مبدأ عزم الازدواج و تنتج الكهرباء من الجاذبية .
و حتى يتأكد الجميع ان مشروعك ليس ضرب من ضروب الخيال العلمي
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
لكن أنا لم أفهم كيف سيجعل الكتل على اليسار أقل في الوزن من الكتل على اليمين


----------



## aminabdulhady (18 يوليو 2009)

انا قمت بتنزيل الملف ولم استطع تنزيل الصور ولكني قرأت أن أساتذة الميكانيكا بالجامعة ناقشوا فكرة المخترع المصري للآلة صبري عبده عطاالله الألفي ، وكامل تمنياتي أن يتم انتاج هذه الالة لأنها ستكون انقلاب ايجابي للبشرية
ولكن هل ننتظر حتى نرى هذه الالة لنناقشها أم ماذا ؟


----------



## سلام هاشم (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بدل هذا الجدال المفروض ان نتعاون وايجاد حلول وحتى وان كان المخطط غير صحيح المفروض التعاون والمشوره
والنقاش البناء للوصول الى المطلوب
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أحمد السماوي (18 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> أخي فجر الصباح جزاك الله خيرا
> أنت فعلاً قويت شكي في هذا السماوي فيبدو أنه عميل إيراني رافضي أو ما شابه
> 
> أخي العالم سويل جزاك الله الجنة ووفقك لإختراع تخدم به دينك وأمتك
> ...



أقول له أن التحليل الرياظي يثبت أنها لن تدور ...يقول أنت عميل أيراني ورافظي ؟؟؟؟

جادلت العالم فافحمته وجادلت الجاهل فأفحمني ....الله يكملك في عقلك يا فاهم ربه ...

تخيل مهندس يتكلم بهذا الكلام ...فأين سنصل معكم ...

ويبدوا انك متكبر بسبب المديح الغير علمي ألذي يكيله لك الأخرون بدون علم ولا درايه ...

وأقول لك أنك بدأت بسؤء الأدب فلا تغير الحقائق وتكذب وراجع مشاركتك الثانيه ... وطلبت مني أن أراجع طبيب نفسي لأني قلت لك أنك يجب أن تبحث عن التصماميم بنفسك ....


وهناك مثل ينطبق على حالتك وهو (( عنزه لو طارت )).....

وأتحداك مجددا هنا وأقول ...ابني واحده وأجعلها تدور ....ولا تطلب التصفيق على مجرد أحلام ....

وبالمناسبه أنا رافظي جدا ..لأني أرفظ مثل هذه الترهات ألتي تتشدق بها .....

ملاحظه / ذراع تكتب بالذال وليس بالزاي ...

فلا تقول (( زراع ) ) بل ( ( ذراع )) ....ورجاء أضبط عربيتك جيدا قبل سب الأخرين ....ومع الأسف أني اضعت وقتي مع شخص لا يفرق بين الذال والزاي ..


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

لن أرد عليك ,,, ربنا يهديك 
مع الشكر لباقي الأخوة


----------



## أحمد السماوي (18 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> لن أرد عليك ,,, ربنا يهديك
> مع الشكر لباقي الأخوة



لا أحتاج دعائك ..... أطلب الهدايه لنفسك ....أنا مهتدي رغما عنك ...


----------



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

لن أرد عليك مرة ثالثة ,,, ربنا يهيدك


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على حس خلقلك و صبرك الجميل مع مثل تلك النوعية اللتى تكره العلم والتكنولوجيا وتريد فرض التخلف والجهل 

فقد جادلنى احدهم فى وقود الماء وكيب ان غاز الهيدروجين لايشتعل 

وان حرق وقود الماء سيستهلك الاكسجين الذى نتنفسه 

فاوضحت لهذا المتخلف علميا ان غاز الهيدروجين يشتعل وان وقود الماء هو الوقود الوحيد الذى لا يستهلك الاكسجين لانه يتبج الاكسجين والهيدرون معا ويتحدا معا ليصيرا ماء مرة اخرى 

ولكننا عرفنا اليوم من هذا الجدال من هم مروجى الجهل 
وكيف يبذولون الجهد لمنع نشر هذا العلم 

فجزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على صبرك على تحمل هذا الاذى منهم 

وهل تعلم لماذايغيرون حرف الضاد بحرف الظاء 
لانهم ضلوا الطريق 

فعند
قراءة الفاتحة بينطقوا كلمة = ولا الضالين خطا لتصبح ولا الظالين 
فالظلال هو المكان البعيد عن الشمس كتحت ظل شجرة

اما الضلال فهو من التمس طرق النار وسعى الى غضب ربه بعصيانه


----------



## أحمد السماوي (19 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> لن أرد عليك مرة ثالثة ,,, ربنا يهيدك


 
الحمد لله .....أكرمتنا بسكوتك ...ولا تعد لها مره ثانيه.....


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 يوليو 2009)

اخى الكريم bishr


شكرا على صبرك وتحملك الاذى من الذين اغقلوا عقولهم واستحبوا التخلف العلمى عن التكنولوجيا 

فقد يتضح لقارءي الموضوع مدى الجهد المبذول من اعداء المسلمين لنظل فى مؤخرة ركب التقدم العلمى 

فالانسان المحترم ان دخل موضوع وكتب انه غير مقنتع به فهذا يكفى 

اما المتخلف علميا فيريد ان يفرض تخلفه العلمى على صاحب الموضوع والقارئ

وترى مدى الكبر والحقد الذى ملئ نفسه شرا وذالك لان تلك العلوم عن مصادر الطاقة الحرة انتقات الى العرب والمسلمين فهو يبذل ما يمكنه للتعتيم والتضليل 

ولم يعلم ان هذا العلم سيظهره الله عز وجل 


فليزدادو غيظا


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخي فجر الصباح
لا تلتفت لأمثال هؤلاء وعليك بقول الشافعي رحمه الله
يبدو أنه رافضي والروافض معروفين الله يهدي منهم من يصلح للهداية
ويكفينا شر كل ذو شر منهم
وللعلم فإن استخدام تحليل المياه في الحياة أصبح معروفاً وبمنتهى البساطة
مثل أفران التسخين أو اللحام أو المحركات أو غيره


----------



## أحمد السماوي (19 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخي فجر الصباح
> لا تلتفت لأمثال هؤلاء وعليك بقول الشافعي رحمه الله
> يبدو أنه رافضي والروافض معروفين الله يهدي منهم من يصلح للهداية
> ويكفينا شر كل ذو شر منهم
> ...



الم اقل لك أن لا تعود لهذا الكلام التافه مره أخرى وها أنت تكرر تفاهاتك وتجبرنا على الرد على أمثالك من التكفيريين الذين لا يرون الآ أنفسهم ويظنون أن لهم على الله داله ...ونعود لنقول 

اذا كان الرد العلمي يوصف به الروافض فهنيأ لهم ولنا ..وتعسا لك ولفكرك ألذي لا يرى في العلم ألا ما يعجبه ..والذي يطرب على صوت التصفيق الكاذب والمدح الأحمق ...هنيأ لك الحمقى ممن يصفقون لك ...

الحمد لله ألذي جعل أمثالك من قادحينا ....هنيأ لك هدايتك ألتي هي على شاكلة ردودك الفارغه ...


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

*حسناً يبدو أنك لن تسكت 
وتدعي أنك ترد علي رد علمي !
ولا أدري أين هو الرد هذا ؟!!
هذا ردي كما قلته سابقاً للتبرير على امكانية عمل الآلة هذه ذاتياً
*


> العجلة ذاتية الحركة شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى
> وفكرة عملها هي أن زراع العزم يمين العجلة أطول من زراع العزم على يسارها
> والطاقة هي وزن الكتلة المفصلية التي تمتد يمينا وتقصر يساراً
> مع الشكر


مع الإعتذار عن حرف الـ ز بدلاً من الــ ذ 
ولو نظرت لكلامك أنت ستجد أن بها أخطاء إملائية أيضاً يا مسكين مثل حرف التاء المربوطة الذي تجعله هاءاً
وحرف الضاد الذي تكتبه ظاءاً !! المهم 

كما أنك قدحت في بسؤال الإستنكاري 


> هل تزرع ما تأكل ؟؟؟؟ وهل تلبس ما تصنع ؟؟؟؟؟


ورددت عليك ,,, وسألت سؤال على نفس الشاكلة فلم تجبه !!
سأعيده لعلك تراه
أم أنك لا ترى سوى ما تنتقده فقط 


> *ولي سؤال لك على نفس الشاكلة : هل تزرع أنت ما تأكل , هل تلبس ما تخيط ؟*


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 يوليو 2009)

الم اقل لك 

ان اعداء المسلمين يظهرون عداوتهم وخبث سريرتهم 

فلماذ كل هذا الحقد على الطاقة الحرة 

ابعد هذا الغباء المستحكم ممن يريد فرض تخلفه وجهله على الموضوع 

اتعجب حقا لمن لايستحى ويزيده شيطانه كبرا وتخلفا

فكل من كتب علما جديدا عن الطاقة الحرة بالمنتدى وجد احد مروجى التخلف العلمى له بالمرصاد وكانه ياخذ راتبه من الكذب والافتراء والتهجم والسب والاستهزاء 

فهذا ما يقدمه لنا بالمنتدى لا اكثر من الاذى وسؤ الادب 
فماذا قدم هو من مصادر الطاقة الحرة صفر او صفرين 

فلا تتضايق اخى الكريم صاحب الموضوع من تلك التفاهات 

وهذه هى السبب الرئيسي لخوف الاعضاء من وضع تجاربهم فربما تسلط عليهم سفيه بسبهم وشتمهم 

لانهم عرفوا من العلم ملا يجب معرفته 

وهناك من وظيفته ملاحقة اصحاب العلم ومطاردتهم بسؤء الادب 
فيتحول الموضوع من بحث علمى الى خلاف وسباب 

فهذا مايريده الروافض اتباع عبدالله ابن ابي سلول راس المنافقين


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 يوليو 2009)

اذكر احد الائمة انه قال 
ان قدر وتم تقسيم الكذب 
لاعطى الشيعه الروافض تسعه اعشار الكذب و قسم الجزء العاشر على اهل الارض اجمعهم 

فلا عجب لما اراه من كذب احد الاعضاء بالمنتدى فتلك طبيعتهم


----------



## أحمد السماوي (19 يوليو 2009)

تجد الرد العلمي في مشاركتي ( ألى كل من يعتقد بوجود العجله الدائمه ) اقرئها بتمعن وأقرا التحليل الرياضي بدقه وليس بسطحيه ....

هناك صوت نشاز و يظهر من وقت الى أخر .....مت بغيظك ....لن تغني تفاهاتك من العلم شيء ...وأمثالك لنا كالنمله لا نكاد نراها ...


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

بإنتظارك أيها الفذ !!!
هات كلام علمي نحترمك , أما تتكلم بحقد وغل وتثبيط فلا نريدك هنا
ملحوظة : لم ترد على سؤالي ولم تعلق على أخطاءك الإملائية ؟
هاهاها :d


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 يوليو 2009)

*المحرك الدائم الحرك الذى يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية للرد على المكذبين*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نظرا لان المتدى يوجد به بعض المضللين ومحبي التخلف العلمى ولايريدون انتشار العلم والتكنولوجيا للعرب 

فقررت وضع بعض التجارب اللتى توضح نظرية عمل تلك العجلة دائمة الحركة 
واللتى يرفضها احد الاعضاء من محبي التخلف العلمى هو وعضوياته المتعددة بالمنتدى واللتى هدفها التعتيم ونشر التخلف والجهل الذى لا يخرج الا منه

فمن لم يجعل اللهخ له نورا فما له من نور

ومن لم يهده الله فلا هادي له 

بسم الله 

ان نظرية المحرك الدائم الحركة يعتمد على تحرك احد الاثقال بصفة الااستمرار من على احد ذراعي العزم المحيطين بمحور العجلة 

وبوجود احد الاذرع اطول من الاخر فان الجاذبية تزيد من عزمه لاسفل وعلى الجانب الاخر تنثنى تلك الاذرع فتقصر ويقل بالتالى الوزن والعزم على هذا الذراع القصير فيرتفع الى الاعلى 

و عجلة الجاذبية الارضية ليست سريعه لان السرعه ستقلل من قوة الجاذبية والعزم الواقع عليها 
وعادتا تتراوح حول 200 لفة بالدقيقة او اقل 


وهنا تجربة بسيطة يمكن تصنيعها والتعلم عليها

والان مع الفديو لها الصور 
اسم الفديو
*Orffyreus Perpetuum mobile*

ان كان محجوب فى بلد ما فاعمل بحث له فى جوجل لتجده على الكثير من مواقع الرفع مثل يتيوب
الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl8dM2wQB4k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl8dM2wQB4k&feature=related


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

:d
:d
:d
:87:


----------



## أحمد السماوي (19 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> بإنتظارك أيها الفذ !!!
> هات كلام علمي نحترمك , أما تتكلم بحقد وغل وتثبيط فلا نريدك هنا
> ملحوظة : لم ترد على سؤالي ولم تعلق على أخطاءك الإملائية ؟
> هاهاها :d



ومن قال لك أني سيبويه في اللغه العربيه ....والرسول العظيم يقول ما مظمونه (( كل بني ادم خطاء وخير الخطائون التوابون ))....غلط الرسول بعد ؟؟؟؟؟

وكما كنت شجاعا بالأعتراف بأخطائك فأني أعتذر عن أخطائي ..وبذلك تساوينا في هذا المجال ...ولكنها رغم ذلك لن تدور ....


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 يوليو 2009)

*محرك دائم الحركة يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

هنا فديو يشرح طريقة عمل محرك دائم الحركة 

يقوم برفع الماء الى خزان وعند سقوط الماء يعطى قوة دافعه للمحرك 

لتستخدم لرفع الماء مرة اخرى 

لمعرفة مقدار الفءض من القدرة والعزوم فعليك التجربة بنفسك 

لان تلك الفديوهات يتم حذفها فن على يتيوب بسرعه من اصحاب المصالح المالية 


اسم الفديو


*perpetual motion machine*

الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy4yRrOw2Ww&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy4yRrOw2Ww&feature=related


الصورة بالمرفقات


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

هاهاها ,,, وطالما لست سيبويه لماذا سخرت من خطأي الغير مقصود !!
بل ستدور إن شاء الله
وحتى لو لم تدور فلا يكون إنتقادك لاذع هكذا ومؤذي


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

فتح الله عليك
جاري الإطلاع يا حبيب


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

الله أكبر
باااااااااااااارك الله فيك
التجربة ناجحة إن شاء الله​


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

الله أكبر ,,, ماشاء الله ماشاء الله
جزااااااااااااك الله خيراً وبارك فيك


----------



## أحمد السماوي (19 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> هاهاها ,,, وطالما لست سيبويه لماذا سخرت من خطأي الغير مقصود !!
> بل ستدور إن شاء الله
> وحتى لو لم تدور فلا يكون إنتقادك لاذع هكذا ومؤذي



ولماذا خطأك غير مقصود وخطأي مقصود ..هو حجرك رددناه عليك ...فلا أنت سيبويه ولا أنا ...وكلنا في الهوا سوا ...( زي ما أتؤلوا يا مصريين )....

وأبأ ابلني لو دارت


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

يا سيدي إنشالله ما دارت إنتا زعلان ليييييييييييييييييه
وأهي دارت لكن إنتا مش عاوز تعترف !
سيبنا بقا الله يكرمك وخليك في حالك


----------



## aminabdulhady (19 يوليو 2009)

أخي بشر bishr 
صحيح ذراع القوة سيكون أكبر من ذراع المقاومة في جزء من اللفة ، لكن على مدار اللفة الكاملة سيكون مجموع ازدواج القوة = مجموع ازدواج المقاومة ، يعني المحصلة = صفر ، فلن تتحرك العجلة
على فكرة أنا أقول رأيي حسب علمي و لكن من داخلي أتمنى أن يكون رأيك هو الصح لأن ذلك معناه اكتشاف طاقة مجانية وهذا ما نتمناه
خالص تحياتي


----------



## aminabdulhady (19 يوليو 2009)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> ولماذا خطأك غير مقصود وخطأي مقصود ..هو حجرك رددناه عليك ...فلا أنت سيبويه ولا أنا ...وكلنا في الهوا سوا ...( زي ما أتؤلوا يا مصريين )....
> 
> وأبأ ابلني لو دارت



يا عم أحمد غيّر اللون الغامق و شوف لك لون فاتح شوية ، والله لو العجلة دارت هيكون شكلك مش تمام وساعتها الأخ بشر هيقابلك بمسدس 36 طلقة بالتلاتة


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohap0KAo7kE&feature=related
طيب شوفوا يا إخواني كده الرابط ده وأعيدوا التفكير 
مهي هدور يعني هدووووووووووور


----------



## العالم سويل (20 يوليو 2009)

اخي بشر جزاك الله كل خير على اصرارك الكبير فهو بكل حال سيساعدك لتحقيق ما تسعى اليه .
و انصحك بما كان يردده غاليليو عندما اعترضت عليه الكنيسة مقولته ان الارض تدور فخرج من قاعة المحكمة قائلا
"ومع ذالك فهي تدور"
جزاك الله خيراا ووفقك لنصرة دينه .


----------



## أحمد السماوي (20 يوليو 2009)

aminabdulhady قال:


> يا عم أحمد غيّر اللون الغامق و شوف لك لون فاتح شوية ، والله لو العجلة دارت هيكون شكلك مش تمام وساعتها الأخ بشر هيقابلك بمسدس 36 طلقة بالتلاتة



يعني لو واحد ألك أن ابنك مش أبنك ..حتؤلوا ..حكون فاتح معاك ..وهو يمكن مش أبني .....مثلا يعني ؟؟؟؟

يا أخي نحن لا نقول أنها لن تدور ولكننا لا نتكلم عن الدوران لمده معينه ولكن نتكلم عن الدوران لوقت غير محدد وبسرعه ثابته ..وعندما أقول لن تدور يعني لن تدور الى الأبد ولا أقصد أنها لن تدور لمده معينه ....أعتقد أن هناك ألتباس في فهم كلمة لن تدور ...فأقتضى التنبيه .....

وبالمناسبه لماذا هذا الأجرام كله ((هيقابلك بمسدس 36 طلقة بالتلاتة )) ....وهل يجوز قتل أنسان لأنه يختلف معك في رأي علمي ....؟؟؟؟

أنته بتهزر مش كده ولا أيه يا عربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aminabdulhady (21 يوليو 2009)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> يعني لو واحد ألك أن ابنك مش أبنك ..حتؤلوا ..حكون فاتح معاك ..وهو يمكن مش أبني .....مثلا يعني ؟؟؟؟
> 
> يا أخي نحن لا نقول أنها لن تدور ولكننا لا نتكلم عن الدوران لمده معينه ولكن نتكلم عن الدوران لوقت غير محدد وبسرعه ثابته ..وعندما أقول لن تدور يعني لن تدور الى الأبد ولا أقصد أنها لن تدور لمده معينه ....أعتقد أن هناك ألتباس في فهم كلمة لن تدور ...فأقتضى التنبيه .....
> 
> ...



أنا كتبت وجهة نظري العلمية أنها لن تدور ، و مستعد أتراجع عن وجهة نظري اذا ثبت عكسها و رأيناها تدور فعلا باستمرار دون توقف
أما مسألة مسدس 36 طلقة بالتلاتة ، فكلمة طالقة بالتلاتة تقال عن طلاق المرأة وليس القتل ، 
نصيحة أتمنى من الحوار أن يكون علمي و لا يأخذ صيغة التحدي الشخصي
تحياتي


----------



## أحمد السماوي (21 يوليو 2009)

aminabdulhady قال:


> أنا كتبت وجهة نظري العلمية أنها لن تدور ، و مستعد أتراجع عن وجهة نظري اذا ثبت عكسها و رأيناها تدور فعلا باستمرار دون توقف
> أما مسألة مسدس 36 طلقة بالتلاتة ، فكلمة طالقة بالتلاتة تقال عن طلاق المرأة وليس القتل ،
> نصيحة أتمنى من الحوار أن يكون علمي و لا يأخذ صيغة التحدي الشخصي
> تحياتي



شكرا للتوضيح ...مع الأسف بدأ فهمنا يتوجه للقتل والأنتقام على أي كلمه ...وخاصة أنك ذكرت كلمة ( مسدس ) ....

والموظوع علمي بحت منذ البدايه ..,لكن ماذا نقول .. ؟؟؟؟ أنا لله وأنا له راجعون ....وعفا الله عما سلف ...


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (21 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohap0KAo7kE&feature=related
> طيب شوفوا يا إخواني كده الرابط ده وأعيدوا التفكير
> مهي هدور يعني هدووووووووووور



جزاك الله خيرا 

علي المعلومه القيمه

وهي مقنعه لان الكتله متساويه في الطرفان عند السكون

وعند بدايه الحركه تزيد الكتله في اليمين عن اليسار بسبب الذراع الذي ينفرد بتاثير الجاذبيه فيسقط سقوطا حراً فتزيد كتله هذا الذراع بمقدر ضربه في عجله الجاذبيه مما يزيد مجموع الكتل في اليمين عن اليسار فيولد الحركه وهكذا تستمر الحركه









http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يوليو 2009)

ممكن تشرح عمله أخي
أكون شاكر لو أوضحت عمله بالتفصيل لأني أود تصميم واحد مثله في حديقتنا


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 يوليو 2009)

bishr قال:


> ممكن تشرح عمله أخي
> أكون شاكر لو أوضحت عمله بالتفصيل لأني أود تصميم واحد مثله في حديقتنا



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تتكون تلك الساقية من ثلاثة اجزاء رئيسية

1-- العجلة الدوارة 

2-- الساقية او المضخة ان صح التسمية 

3-- الخزان وتوصيلاته مواسير وانابيب 



=====================

1=

العجله الدوارة هى عجلة من دراجة = بيسكل وعى العجلة الخلفية لها 

بالطيع بعد نزع الاطار الكاوتش والمطاطي منها 

اللتى يكون بها الترس المسنن لنقل الحركة 

ويتم تثبيتها على هيكل حديدي 

ملحوظة ان كانت لديك دراجة قديمة فيمكن قطع اهيكل الحديد للاكس = المحور الخلفي


وستحتاج الى مايسمي الجنزير او سلسلة نقل الحركة 
وستحتاج الى الترس الكبير المسنن = البدال 
بعدد فك الملحقات اللتى به 


العجلة يتم تثبيت لواقط الماء الساقط من الممكن استخدام ملاعق الومنيوم كبيرة او ماشابها بشرط ان تكون خفيفة الوزن حتى يمكن للماء المتساقط ان يديرها بسهوله 
واللتى بالفديو بها مايقرب من 18 ملعقه موزعه على مسافات متساوية


الترس المسنن الكبير يتم تثبيته على الساقية لادارتها 

والجنزير لنقل الحركة من العجلة الدوارة الى الساقية 

======================

2=
الساقية 
مصنوعه من لوحين من المعدن الخفيف لتثبيت الاجزاء عليها 

اجزاؤها 
ا= الاقماع من الممكن ان تصنع من زجاجات بلاستك فارغة صغيرة الحجم 

ب = خراطيم التوصيل الى المحور 
وهما اثنان فقط ليشكل كل واحد منهم نصف دائرة 

ويمتدون الى مركز الساقية ليجمع الماء منهما الى ماسورة المركز ويعفع الى الخزان

=======================
3=
الخزان 

خزان من المعدن اوالبلاستك متصل بصنبور للتحكم فى كمية الماء الخرج والمتساقط على العجلة الدوارة 
وباعلاه تصب الماسورة القادمة بالماء من الساقية 


===================

وخكذا كلما سقط الماء اكتسب كمة حركة اكبر من اللتى تحتاجها لرفعه للخزان 

فيقوم الماء بالطرق والتجمع فى ملاعق العجلة مما يولد القدرة على دورانها 

وتنقل تلك الحركة من خلال الجنزير المتصل بينها و بين الساقية 

فتقوم الساقية باخذ جزء من الماء فى كل نصف دورة لها 
وباستمرار دخول الماء يتولد فيه القوة الدافعه لترفعه الى الاعلى الى الخزان مرة اخرى وهكذا تستمر الحركة


و


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بطل 
لكن سؤال : ما الذي يجبر الماء على الصعود حتى منسوب الخزان العلوي ؟
أنا بتصور إنه لما يدخل من الزجاجة التي بالعجلة سيمر في الخراطيم أو الأنابيب ويصعد ولكن إلى منسوب أعلى نقطة في العجلة فقط وما الذي يجبره على الصعود ليصب في الخزان العلوي ؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يوليو 2009)

سرعة دواران العجلة و الضغط الارتدادى للماء فى عكس اتجاه الدوران وتقل الماء وتاثير الجاذبية الرضية 

كلها مجتمعه تعطى محصلة القوة اللازمة لرفع الماء 

يمكنك مراجعه دراسة عن السواقى المائية وطرق عملها 

وبالتجربة ستتعرف على ما تراه بالفديو


----------



## إسلام علي (25 يوليو 2009)

شكراً على الرد
لكن عذراً الكلام مبهم وغير متصور وغير مقنع قليلاً
أنا أتصور وجود طلمبة رفع مثلاً تعمل بدوران العجلة
لكن ما علاق الجاذبية بالصعود لمتر كامل لأعلى ؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 يوليو 2009)

التجربة خير برهان 

وقد رايت الفديو 

وهذا العلم يدرس فى بعض الجامعات وبلطبع ليست العربية 

بدليل الموضوع الاخر والذى به هذه النوع من المضخات ذاتية الحركة واللتى ترفع الماء لاكثر من هذا 

علينا الدراسة العمل 

والنجاح ليس من اول تجربة 
فالعلماء امضوا سنوات للوصل لاختراع ناجح 

هكذا يجب ان نكون بالصبر العلم العمل





ههههههههههههههه




]


----------



## mosad_66 (25 أغسطس 2009)

الفكره جميله هل جربت


----------



## falah.83 (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا اخوان هذه اول مشاركة لي في منتداكم الطيب مثل اهلهاما بعد 
اخونا بادئ هذا الموضوع راجل مفكر حابب يتعلم ويعمل ويطبق واخونا المتخصص الي رد عليه ماكان 
رده واضح من البدايه فولد سوء فهم كنت بفكر انكم اتداركتو وباقي الصفح تكون نقاش علمي لموضوع استغلال 
طاقة الجاذبية كطاقة بديلة ولكن ما وجدته غير ذلك .... 
الى اخي السائل بدي اقلك كلمتين مختصرات في موضوع الجاذبية طاقة الجاذبية صعبة الاستغلال لانها طاقة ذات اتجاه واحد يوم ما اتفكر تعمل شي الو علاقة فيها لازم تفكر بالطاقة معاكسة لها في الاتجاه اوتقوم بتغيير اتجاه الجسم عند نزوله في اتجاهها وهذا لا ينطبق على جهاز الاذرع الدوارة الي انت نزلة فهذا الجهاز وان كان صحيح 
فله حالتان الاولى هية التوازن والثبات والثانية هي التسارع في الدوران حتى التدمير يعني فكرة شبه ضرب من خيال 
وسامحني اذا كنت احبطك 
وشكرا للجميع ادارة واعضاء


----------



## الساحر (26 أغسطس 2009)

في هذه الدنيا لا يوجد مستحيل .................وفي الحقيقة هناك عجلة تدور بالجادبية الارضية وانا شخصيأ قرأت عن هذه العجلة في احدي الكتب ...............


----------



## MOSTAFA3650 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*انا اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الاختراع البسيط جداا والذي له فائده كبيره جداا جدا جداا .....وانا عن نفسي اشكرك من كل قلبي على هذا الاختراع الرائع والذي تقول انه قديم جدا وانا اقول لك الفضل الكبير على اطلاعنا لهذيه الفكره عن طريقك*


----------



## wi_sam83 (26 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وأنتم بخير
الموضوع بدأ كأطروحة في المجال الصحيح
ثم نحى منحى غير صحيح بأن صار هجوميا
وجدليا غير ذي فائدة علمية

******
أما أن البعض قال أنها لن تدور للأبد
فأين هي القوانين الطبيعية التي تكفل بدوران أي ماكنة للأبد
أنا أدعي أنها غير موجودة
إذن فلن نبحث عن الماكنة المثالية الآن

أما الشوائب التي تعترض تطبيق الفكرة فيجب التفكير في إيجاد
حلول لها 
أنا من أشد الناس المعجبين بالميكانيكا
وخاصة تلك التي يقل فيها إستخدام القوى الأخرى خاصة
التي تحتاج إلى توليد ونقل وغيره

إذن لا بد من إيجاد الحلول العلمية
وتطوير الفكرة
وإيجاد طريقة للتحكم بالدوران
والمحافظة عليه ثابتا

ليست الطريق سهلة كما بدا في الصورة
ولكنها
ليست مستحيلة
إذا فكرنا في إستغلال قوى الطبيعة وأبسط قوانين
الفيزياء والميكانيكا
ثم بعد ذلك نبحث قضية التحكم
و إعادة تشغيل الماكنة إن لزم

يعني فيه أمور كثيرة يجب عدم إغفالها

وأنتم أدرى مني وأعلم

تقبلوا تحيات
أخوكم الصغير
من جوار بيت المقدس


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (26 أغسطس 2009)

فعلا لا يوجد مستحيل 
اتمنى من الباحثين العرب النظر في هذا الموضوع
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الساحر (27 أغسطس 2009)

..........ربي يوفق الجميع............


----------



## روز رايس (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بلا رقيب قال:


> الى اخي صقر نحنو لا يرضينا ان يستهذا بيك ولكن هناك اشخاص اغبياء ولايفقهون ما يقولون


و هذا هو البعبع فعلا 

فهذا الهجوم بذل المشاركات على التعدى على موضوعات الطاقة الحرة بالتكذيب من الحين للاخر ليس الا من قبل جهه معينه تريد ان نظل ابدا فى قاع الجهل والتخلف العلمى والتكنولوجي 

الان تباع سيارات فى كل دول العالم الحديث تعمل بالماء والهيدروجين 

ولن تجدها نباع فى دولة واحدو من دول العالم العربي 
السؤال لماذا لا تباع لنا ؟
الاجابة اننا سنكتشف بواسطة مهندسينا اننا خدعنا كثيرا


----------



## د حسين (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*الفرق كبير بين محرك دائم الحركة ومحركات الطاقات المتجددة*

تحية طيبة للجميع
ان محركات الطاقات المتجددة حقيقة واقعة ولم يختلف عليها أحد وهي تعتمد على طاقة خارجية مستمدة جميعها من طاقة الشمس ( حيث ان الرياح ومساقط المياه بالأساس استمدت طاقتها من الطاقة الشمسية التي بخرت المياه ورفعتها من منسوب سطح البحر الى منسوب أعلى وتمتعت بطاقة كامنة ثم تساقطت واثناء نزولها تتحول الى طاقة حركية كما ان اختلاف الحرارة وتشكل فروق في الضغط الجوي تسبب الرياح الحاملة للطاقة الحركية وكل ذلك يعود الى مصدر طاقة وحيد هو الطاقة الشمسية) .
أما المقصود بمحرك دائم الحركة فهو الذي يعمل تلقائيا دون اي طاقة خارجية ومهما تغيرت الأساليب والطرق فللأسف كلها أوهام وجميع من عملوا بها لم ينجحوا والموضوع ليس خاص بنا نحن العرب فالجدل قائم في جميع دول العالم ومحسوم علميا وتجريبيا ومعظم الذين تظنون انهم قتلوا اعتمادا على نظرية المؤامرة كانوا قد ماتوا انتحارا بسبب فشلهم .
فنصيحة اخوية ابتعدوا عن الأوهام وأنصح الأذكياء منكم بالتوجه نحو الطاقات المتجددة شمس ورياح ومساقط مياه لأنها صناعة العصر والمستقبل وسوف تزدهر كثيرا في فترة وجيزة .
وعلى كل من يبحث عن تفسير لبعض الأفكار المغرية لمثل هذه الآختراعات أنصحه بمراجعة كتاب الفيزياء المسلية الموجود في الأسواق .
وأخيرا أرجو ألا تزعلوا مني فالحقيقة غالبا ما تكون مزعجة . وباب النقاش مفتوح :60:


----------



## aimanham (30 سبتمبر 2009)

من هم العلماء الذین قالوا ان ای شئ اثقل من الهواء لن یطیر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الم یشاهدوا الطیور تحلق فی السماء من قبل؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 سبتمبر 2009)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> ان محركات الطاقات المتجددة حقيقة واقعة ولم يختلف عليها أحد وهي تعتمد على طاقة خارجية مستمدة جميعها من طاقة الشمس ( حيث ان الرياح ومساقط المياه بالأساس استمدت طاقتها من الطاقة الشمسية التي بخرت المياه ورفعتها من منسوب سطح البحر الى منسوب أعلى وتمتعت بطاقة كامنة ثم تساقطت واثناء نزولها تتحول الى طاقة حركية كما ان اختلاف الحرارة وتشكل فروق في الضغط الجوي تسبب الرياح الحاملة للطاقة الحركية وكل ذلك يعود الى مصدر طاقة وحيد هو الطاقة الشمسية)
> للاسف كلامك بدون سند علمى
> ولهذا فهو مرفوض علميا والا فضع لنا الادلة على صحة ما تدعيه
> ...



اعتقد ان تكون الرؤية قد اتضحت لك ولكل الاعضاء فهناك تعتيم على مصادر الطاقة الحرة متابعة لها لعدم نشرها ولايوجد دليل علمى يقول لك لاتبحث ولا تجرب 

بل ان رساءل الدكتوراة تطلب منك الدخول الى كل مصدر ومعلومة تكون سسب فى كشف علمى جديد 

وان هذا سبب النجاح لنا 
فدعونا من اللعب واللهو فالله سبحانه وتعالى سيسألنا عما فعلنا وما قصرنا فيه 

فعلينا ان نتعلم من صلاح الدين القائد العالم والباحث والطبيب 
وابن سينا وابن بطوطة واخيرا الدكتور احمد زويل كلهم اعلام التقدم والبحث العلمى


----------



## د حسين (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*تبينوا*

أخي العزيز : تحية طيبة وبعد : اني والله أشد منك غيرة على هذه الأمة ومصالحها وتطورها لذلك نصحت بالبحث العلمي بالاتجاه المفيد .
يبدو أنك تسرعت بالحكم على كتاب الفيزياء المسلية قبل أن تقرأه لأنه ليس كتاب تسلية بل فيه اجابات علمية وأفكار جميلة ويفسر كثير من أسباب فشل المحرك المزعوم .
كما أرجو مجددا عدم الخلط بين محرك دائم الحركة والطاقات المتجددة فكل ما ذكر من طاقة الفاكيوم وحرارة باطن الأرض والمجالات المغناطيسية المتغيرة وليست الثابتة طاقات حقيقية مثل البترول الا أن البترول, والغاز والفحم وحتى الطاقة النووية تعتبر طاقة مختزنة من زمن طويل وقابلة للنضوب بينما الطاقة الشمسية وما يتبعها من طاقة مساقط مياه وحركة االرياح تؤخذ مباشرة وغير مهددة بالنضوب على المدى المنظور وتجهيزات بعضها ليست غالية وهنا مجال البحث والتطوير ....
أما الدليل العلمي والعملي فهذا يحتاج لمساحة كبيرة وأذكر مثالا بسيطا ان محرك ( ألدو كوستا ) استغرق العمل فيه 50 عاما من العمل الدؤوب ليلا ونهارا لأنه منصوب في الباحة الخلفية لمنزل المخترع ؟؟؟؟ وحتى الآن لم يعمل ولن يعمل ..
وفي مثل هذا الحوار المطلوب منك اعطاء دليل واحد على محرك يعمل قٌبل أن تطلب مني دليل نقض !
وخاصة أن فكرة اختراع محرك دائم الحركة عمرها 500 عام ( ألم يتسنى لواحدة منها أن تفلت من المؤامرة وتنتشر ؟؟؟؟؟ )
أرجو ان يتسع صدرك للحوار وسنبقى عل اتصال من خلال هذا المنتدى 
وفي كل مرة يمكن ان نتحاور في فكرة محددة بحسب ما يسمح به الوقت ... وللحديث تتمة وشكرا​


----------



## aminabdulhady (1 أكتوبر 2009)

منذ قال الأخ صقر عن اختراعه في أول مشاركة هنا بتاريخ 6/12/2006 الى الان نهاية عام 2009 يعني حوالي 3 سنوات و مع ذلك لم يتحفنا أخونا الفاضل بصدق نظريته - 3 سنوات من الكلام فقط ، اننا نتمنى و ندعو الله أن تكون النظرية صحيحة ولكن مدعمه بالتطبيق
أليس من حق الجميع أن ينكروا ويستنكروا هذا الادعاء


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> و هذا هو البعبع فعلا
> 
> فهذا الهجوم بذل المشاركات على التعدى على موضوعات الطاقة الحرة بالتكذيب من الحين للاخر ليس الا من قبل جهه معينه تريد ان نظل ابدا فى قاع الجهل والتخلف العلمى والتكنولوجي
> 
> ...


 


aminabdulhady قال:


> منذ قال الأخ صقر عن اختراعه في أول مشاركة هنا بتاريخ 6/12/2006 الى الان نهاية عام 2009 يعني حوالي 3 سنوات و مع ذلك لم يتحفنا أخونا الفاضل بصدق نظريته - 3 سنوات من الكلام فقط ، اننا نتمنى و ندعو الله أن تكون النظرية صحيحة ولكن مدعمه بالتطبيق
> أليس من حق الجميع أن ينكروا ويستنكروا هذا الادعاء


 

اخواني ارجو ان نبعد عن المهاترات والكلمات الجارحة .. مثل ... قانون غبي ... متخلف .. 

قانون الطاقة بنيت عليه الحضارة الحديثة .. فكيف يكون غبي.

بعبع ... ليس بعبع ولا حاجة.. انا كتبت موضوع عن هل صحيح موت ستانلي مؤامرة؟ وانا على علم انه ليس كما زعموا .. ولكن هناك مروجين لهذا الخبر .. 

العالم العربي ليس متخلفا فهناك الكثير ولكن المشكلة في التطبيق وصدق النوايا الحسنة.. 

شركات يابانية قامت بتصنيع سيارات تعمل بوقود الهيدروجين ولكن تجاربية بعدد محدود لايتجاوز عدد الاصابع --لو كان هناك فائدة منه لانتجوها بكميات تجارية .. لانهم يابانيين و لايهمهم مؤامرة ..

نعم على الجميع ان يستنكروا وينكروا هذا الادعاء..

كلنا يرغب في طاقة نظيفة واقتصادية .. ووالله لو كانت مجدية .. لآنتجو هذه الطاقات 

شكرا د حسين وكلامك ليس عليه غبار .. 100%

النقاش يجب ان يكون هادف وعلمي والبعد عن التشنجات..
​


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> ان محركات الطاقات المتجددة حقيقة واقعة ولم يختلف عليها أحد وهي تعتمد على طاقة خارجية مستمدة جميعها من طاقة الشمس ( حيث ان الرياح ومساقط المياه بالأساس استمدت طاقتها من الطاقة الشمسية التي بخرت المياه ورفعتها من منسوب سطح البحر الى منسوب أعلى وتمتعت بطاقة كامنة ثم تساقطت واثناء نزولها تتحول الى طاقة حركية كما ان اختلاف الحرارة وتشكل فروق في الضغط الجوي تسبب الرياح الحاملة للطاقة الحركية وكل ذلك يعود الى مصدر طاقة وحيد هو الطاقة الشمسية) .
> أما المقصود بمحرك دائم الحركة فهو الذي يعمل تلقائيا دون اي طاقة خارجية ومهما تغيرت الأساليب والطرق فللأسف كلها أوهام وجميع من عملوا بها لم ينجحوا والموضوع ليس خاص بنا نحن العرب فالجدل قائم في جميع دول العالم ومحسوم علميا وتجريبيا ومعظم الذين تظنون انهم قتلوا اعتمادا على نظرية المؤامرة كانوا قد ماتوا انتحارا بسبب فشلهم .
> فنصيحة اخوية ابتعدوا عن الأوهام وأنصح الأذكياء منكم بالتوجه نحو الطاقات المتجددة شمس ورياح ومساقط مياه لأنها صناعة العصر والمستقبل وسوف تزدهر كثيرا في فترة وجيزة .
> ...


 

شكرا د حسين ......................


----------



## aminabdulhady (1 أكتوبر 2009)

العلم اليوم أصبح من المستحيل التغطية عليه حيث تتوافر تكنولوجيا الاتصالات والانترنت بسعر يكاد يكون مجاني ،،،، ومن المستحيل قتل تجربة نجحت ،،،، نعم من الممكن قتل صاحبها ،،،، لكن التجربة الناجحة نفسها لا تموت ، حيث يتلقفها الناس و يطبقونها فور علمهم بها رغما عن أي قوى و جبروت
هل تعرفون قصة أصحاب الأخدود ؟ انها خير مثال لذلك ، حيث استطاع الملك قتل الغلام ولكن الفكرة التي كان يدعو لها الغلام انتشرت فور موت الغلام وهي فكرة عبادة الله تعالى
فلا داعي للاختفاء خلف أن هناك قوى عظمى تتحكم في تطبيق و عدم تطبيق فكرة معينة


----------



## rshwd (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على ما تقوم به من اجل كسر حاجز السيطره على الطاقة


----------



## محمود جمل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

لا تنشر عملك على النت دون براءة الاختراع قبلها


----------



## fagrelsabah (8 أكتوبر 2009)

* لاعجب من ان نرى من يعمل على حجب العلم والتكنولوجيا بدون ادلة 

فما اسهل الكذب 

فمن يعيش فى الاوهام ورفض التكنولوجيا لان عقله لايساطيع ان يقبلها او يفهمها ويرفضها فتلك مشكلته وحدة ولا يجب ان يفرض تخلفه العلمى عن فهم تلك التكنولوجيا على الاخرين 

واليكم موضوع جديد يؤيد صحت تلك المحركات 
لدكتور من الجامعة فى البرايل متخصص فى علوم الفزياء 

وليس احد يكتب يكذب تلك المحركات باسلوب يدل على انه لا علم له بعلوم الفزياء 
وربما يكون مدفوع لعمل ذالك من جهه معينه ليظل العرب فى قمة البعد عن اللحاق بركب التكنولوجيا 

اليكم الرابط
كهرباءبالمجان من المحرك الكهربي keppe motor http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html*


----------



## د حسين (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*نصيحة ذهبية*

اذا كنت تصدق كل ما تقرأ فأنا أنصحك بألا تقرأ نهائيا .......
أخي العزيز فجر الصباح انك تتهمنا بالخيانة والجهل وهذا كثير .
طالما أنك مقتنع بمحرك دائم الحركة ومهما كان شكله ودائما نراك تقول أنه سهل التصنيع فلماذا لم تصنعه أنت وتعرضه علينا ونحن مستعدون للسفر اليك اينما تكون لرؤية هذه المعجزة وأكرر الوهمية وشكرا .وأرجو ألا تتذرع بالآسرار والبراءات وغير ذلك من الأوهام .


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أكتوبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> * لاعجب من ان نرى من يعمل على حجب العلم والتكنولوجيا بدون ادلة
> 
> فما اسهل الكذب
> 
> ...




ومن هنا يتضح للقارئ ان هناك من يعمل على تعقب من يعطي فكرة او ينشر خبر عن الطاقة الحرة 

وان عجز فانه يلصق تلك التكنولوجيا بكاتب الموضوع حتى يتم مهاجمته شخصيا فهذا هو عملهم الخبيث من قال لهم انها اختراعاتى 

فقط حقدهم على مجرد نشر هذا العلم
 
اذا فلماذا لاتسافرون الى البرازيل والتقوا باهل العلم وجادلوهم هناك حيث الاختراع مسجل باسمهم 

ام انه التعدى على العلم ان وصل الى العرب ليظلوا ابدا فى مؤخرة الركب الحضارى والتكنولوجيا 


ولهذا نجد التعدى المستمر والتكذيب على محركات الطاقة الحرة لانها اختراعات علماء لاتستطيع بعض العقول قبولها لاسباب مالية او اخرى الله تعالى يعلمها 
بل ويعملون على تعقبها وعدم نشرها 
لانهم يعلمون انها ناجحة وصحيحة 100%
ولعجزهم عن وضع الاسانيد العلمية على تكذيبهم لدراسة تلك التكنولوجيا 

فهذا هو السبب الرئيسي لاستمرار البعض فى التكذيب وملاحقة تلك الموضوعات وربما كل من يحاول تعلمها فلا احد يعلم الى من ينتمون الذين يعملون على نشر التخلف والجهل العلى 
وما الفائدة من تكذيبهم 

فالقالرئ العادى يبدى رائية مرة واحدة ولو بالرفض وينصرف مشكورا 
اما من يستمر فى ملاحقة وتتبع تلك الموضوعات ويريد نشر فكرة الفاسد او العاجز عن قبول تلك التكنولوجيا فلابد من ان وارءه سبب لهذا 

فالحوار العلمى يعتمد على الاسانيد العلمية وقد وضعتها لكم والفكر الفاسد يعتمد على الكذب والتكذيب ومحاولة حصر الفكر فى شخص واحد استعدادا لمهاجمته وبالتالى لا تنتقل ااااالينا تلك التكنولوجيا 

فلماذا لاتخاطبون تلك الموسسات العلمية بالبرازيل وامريكا وتقولون ان تلك المحركات لاتعمل واللتى عجزت عقولكم عن فهما ورفضت مناقشتها باسلوب علمى ولماذا لاتسافرون اليهم ربما تصدموا وتتعرفوا على مدى الجهل والتخلف العلمى لكم 

كل هذا بسبب نقلا خبر علمى وتكنولوجيا ام لخوفكم من معرفتنا لها ويعلم الناس انهم قد خدعوا من قبل فئة تعمل على نشر التخلف والجهل فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من عمل على منع نشر تلك العلوم 

فالعلماء يؤيدون كل فكرة جديدة ويمدون الباحث بالمعلومات 
اما من يقول لكم لاتجربوا هذا 
لا تدرسوه 
انه خطاءكبير 
ابتعدواه عن تلك الكنولوجيا 
انها محرمة عليكم لتظلوا عبيدا لنا 

فحسبي الله وكفي


----------



## فاتح مجد (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله
الشكر الجزيل لكل الأخوة المشاركين في هذا النقاش
أود القول إن سمحتم لي
أن المحرك هذا دائم الحركة حاولت صنعه مثل ناعورة الجاذبية وناعورة الماء والمغانط الدائمة
في الحقيقة حصلت على نتائج مرجوة لكن,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,بدون تحميل هذا المحرك


----------



## فاتح مجد (19 أكتوبر 2009)

ياااااااااااااا شباااااااااب
جربنا واتخسرنا وتعذبنا وغيرنا بالتصميم وما داارت بس
مع المروحة الريحية حسنت كثيرا في الأداء
حاجتكن سوالف واشتغلو بشوية فلوس تجدو الحل


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 أكتوبر 2009)

فاتح مجد قال:


> بسم الله
> الشكر الجزيل لكل الأخوة المشاركين في هذا النقاش
> أود القول إن سمحتم لي
> أن المحرك هذا دائم الحركة حاولت صنعه مثل ناعورة الجاذبية وناعورة الماء والمغانط الدائمة
> في الحقيقة حصلت على نتائج مرجوة لكن,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,بدون تحميل هذا المحرك


 جزاك الله خيرا اخى على كتابة تلك النتيجة لتجاربك وان شاء الله تتعالى تصل الى الافضل دائما 
فهذا هو طريق النجاح بالعمل والتجارب 

فكل العلماء الذين صمموا تلك المحركات امضوا سنوات من التجارب و الدراسة والبحث وعندما تستمع لدروسهم تجدهم يذكرون ذالك فمنهم من امضي عشر سنوات ومهنم من امضي 15 سنه الى ان وصل الى افضل قياسات وابعاد وقدرة للمحرك 

وبالتوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## saifalshalchy (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*هذا المحرك لايعمل .. والتفسير العلمي لدي*

هنالك نوعين من الأوساط الحركية الوسط الحقيقي (الواقعي) والوسط المثالي (الفراغ)

وأساس جمع نظريات الطاقة والحركة تنطلق من الوسط المثالي أو الفراغي الى الوسط الحقيقي

وبداية تحليل هذا المحرك تكون حسب قانون نيوتن:

(يبقى الجسم الساكن في الفراغ ساكننا والمتحرك في الفراغ متحركا مالم توثر عليه قوة تغير إتجاه الحركة) 
وبما أن محصلة القوى المؤثرة في الجسم تساوي صفر فإن الجسم يستمر في حالته الحركية الى مالا نهاية 
إذا من الممكن تحريك الجسم وتركه فيستمر بالحركة على نفس السرعة..أي أنه لايتحرك من نفسه


أما في الوسط الحقيقي فهنالك مايكبح من حركة الجسم وهي نوعين من القوة هما
الإحتكاك الشروعي: هو الإحتكاك الذي يضهر بمجرد شروع الجسم بالحرة ثم يتلاشى مع الإستمرارية
الإحتكاك المستمر : هذا الإحتكاك يستمر بكبح الجسم طيلة فترة الحركة


وهذا بإختصار شديد يعني

إذا كان من الصعب حركة الجسم في الوسط الفراغي أو المثالي فمن المستحيل عمل ذالك في الوسط الحقيقي..


وبدلا من مضيعة الوقت يا إخواني الأعزاء لنحاول تطوير إستغلال طاقة مجانية موجودة أصلا مثل طاقة الشمس


----------



## jamal baghdady (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
اخواني الاعزاء المقتنعين بالفكرة او المشككين بها اوالرافضين لها اود ان اقول كلمة لله فيها رضا ولكم فيها صلاح ان شاء الله فارجو منكم سعة الصدر ....
لقد شغلتني فكرة المحرك الابدي والطاقة البديلة منذ ان اطلعت عليها وقد بحثت في اغلب المصادر المتاحة عن حقيقة هذه النظرية ووصلت الى استنتاج اغناني عن الخوض في نقاشات لا طائل منها بل هي مضيعة للوقت والجهد , وما توصلت اليه هو ان كل شيء ممكن وان لا شيء مستحيل عند المثابرة والجد , لذا علينا ان لا نفرض اراءنا على الاخرين سواء كنا مقتنعين بالفكرة او معارضين لها , وارجو من الشككين ان لا يتهجموا على من اقتنع بالفكرة لان المقتنعين وانا منهم قد درسنا الهندسة والعلوم الطبيعية ونعلم ماتعلمون الا اننا لا نتوقف عند ما تعلمناه وكان العلوم وصلت الى خواتيمها فكثير من العلوم لازالت غائبة علينا فنحن نقرا عن امير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام انه قال وكان على شاطيء الفرات (لوشئت لجعلت لكم من هذا الماء نورا).بيد انا لانعرف كيف وما الطريقة لذلك , لذلك اخواني ارجو نتعاون بالبحث والنقاش وتبادل المعلومات الى ان نكتشف اكثر او ياتي زمان تكشف العلوم وصدق الله العظيم حيث يقول (وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا) .اعلموا اخواني اني اعمل على هذا الموضوع منذ ثلاث سنوات نجحت في بعض التجارب وفشلت في اخرى ولازلت اتعلم واتعطش لاي معلومة وان كانت صغيرة علها تكون مفتاح الفرج . لذا ارجو من الجميع سعة الصدر في النقاش وعدم البخل باي معلومة عسى ان تنفعنا وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## جورج قاموف (28 أكتوبر 2009)

واو والله ممتاز .............:28:........... صدقني أعجبت بهذا الأختراع ولا عليك منمن يتكلم أخوي المثل يقول : القافلة تسير و......... ت............ وشكرا أتمنى لك التوفيق أما بالنبه يعني هل أثبت هالاختراع فعاليته ودار ولا يحتاج للتطوير وشكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## مستر صالح (5 نوفمبر 2009)

عزيزي احمد السماوي لماذا الاحباط والمهزلة اقلها ان اخونا حاول وكما سمعنا ان اديسون اثناء محاولته حاول ان يجعل من التراب مصباح وكان كل من حوله وقتها يتهمونه بلجنون او يهزئون به فالمطلوب هو التحفيز وليس العكس فهناك مايشبه الجنون مع كل ابداع وشكرا


----------



## جهاد 19 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انتم ليش متشائمين كتير مادامت هذه الاختراعات صممت من القدم تعالول ننطلق من مبدأ هذه الادوات و نقوم بالتعديل عليها و تصبح اكثر عملا و فائدة و اذا بدنا نظل نقول هذا ما راح يتحرك وهذا ما راح يزبط بحياتنا كلها ما راح نخترع شيء راح نظل عالة على المجتمعات الاخرى وتذكروا ان كل اختراع قبل ما يعمل جيدا حاول فيه ناس كتار و كل واحد كان يعدل على اختراع الاخر هيك حتى تم و حتى الان التعديل مستمرفمثلا هذا الدولاب ممكن يشتغل بالطاقة الكهرومغناطيسية و انا ما اعرف كيف و لكن يمكن ذلك و هذه احد الافكار المطروحة و ياريت كل واحد يضيف حل و بلا هذه البياخة و المسخرة على افكار الناس الاخرين و بدي اقول لكل واحد اضاف رد انت شو عملت شو اخترعت .على اي الة عدلت و اضفت من عندك فكرة جديدة و ياريت نتعاون بيكون احسن ما نكون عالة على الاخرين 
اسف اذا كنت جرحت مشاعر احد سلام للجميع


----------



## ossama (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*بدون تجريح*

يا اخواني الاعزاء احنة هاي مشكلتنة العرب الي يتكلملة كلمة الكل يهاجمة بدون ان يعمل على توجيه المقابل
وبالنسبة الى هذا التصميم اخي العزيز فهذا تصميم فاشل جدا والعلماء من ذاك الزمان يحاولون وبدون جدوى والسبب عدم استخدام الدمج بين الماضي والحاضر وللعلم توجد محركات قيد الانشاء ومحركات انشات اصلا قابلة على توليد الطاقة من الجاذبية واحدها انا اقوم ببتصتيعها لكن افقط تجتاج الى الوقت وبعض المال وان شاء الله تكمل, المشكلة دائما بالتصميم ولو ركزنا شوي نكدر انحل المشكلة


----------



## علي السهلاني (17 نوفمبر 2009)

رجاءا اظهرو لنا المخططات والتصاميم وشكرا


----------



## م.عماد ك (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي فجر الصباح
صدقت بارك الله بك ...صحيح
إنما يخشى الله
من عباده العلماء ....
وقل إعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم...


----------



## حسن59 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم - لقد تمكنت بذن اللة من عمل جهاذ ينتج طاقة كهربائى دائم*الجركة بدون اى تدخل خارجى


----------



## حسن59 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم - المحرك دائم الحركة حقيقة وممكن-- وعلنا ان نفكر


----------



## Mohammed Husain (28 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي صقر. عندي تعليقين مع اعتذاري:
1-يظهر لي انك قليل الاحاطه بعدد دوائر البحث العلمي الغربيه ومقدار جهودها للخروج من هيمنة الدول النفطية عليها
2-لا اكذبك في ما قلت عن محركك. اثبت ما قلت فلا اريد ان يقال فيك :
والدعاوى ان لم تقيموا عليها بينات فاصحابها ادعياء

مع احترامي الفائق


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 نوفمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> يسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم - لقد تمكنت بذن اللة من عمل جهاذ ينتج طاقة كهربائى دائم*الجركة بدون اى تدخل خارجى


 

مبارك لك اخى الكريم وبالتوفيق 

ولا تلتفت الى الاغبياء والحمقى الذين يريدون من المسلمين ان يظلوا فى قمة التخلف وبعيدين كل البعد عن مصادر التكنولوجيا 

فها هو الدكتور زويل يثبت للعالم انه نجح فى امريكا وحصل على جائزة نوبل وان ظل فى بلده لربما ظل موظفا لايستطيع تقديم شئ لان حفنة من المتخلفين علميا يرفضون التكنولجيا لان عقولهم لاتقوى على فهم او حتى تقبل التكنولوجيا والعلم الحديث 
فان كان منتدى الطاقة المتجددة يحتوى على موضوعات فى الرقص الشرقي او الفساد لربما صفوا له او على اقل تقدير لن يكتبوا رد او كلمة

وهذا العداء لتكل المحركات انما هوى من واقع خوفهم الشديد ان انتشرت ووصلت للمسلمين ليحلوا بها مشاكل الفقر والتلوث 

فهؤلاء همهم الوحيد ان نظل فى قمة التخلف العلمى 

فيقولون لكن لاتجربهوا ولاتدرسوها = لانهم يعلمون تماما من نجاح تلك الطاقة البديلة وتلك المحركات اللتى لها اسانيدها ومخططاتها العلمية 

فعجبت عندما تجد من يقسم لك انه سال اساتذته بالجامعه وقالو له لاتجربها ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لانها صحيحة وستكتشف كيف تم خدعنا تحت كلمات ونظريات وضعت بالعمد خطاءا فقط لمصلة اباطرة ومليونيرات يريدون ملء بطونهم من عرق المساكين والضعفاء لانهم مقتنعين بانهم اسياد الناس 

اذهبوا الى مواقع الطاقة الحرة وستجدون ان العالم كله يبحث ويعغمل ولكن هناك تعتيم اعلامى وهذا سبب تخلف الكثيريين وفرضهم لتخلفهم العلمى على الاخرين


----------



## حسن59 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا شكرا للأخ الفاضل / fagr elsabah علي تشجيعك وغيرتك علي العروبة والاسلام 

وفيما يلي الوصف المختصر للاختراع كما هو مودع في اكاديمية البحث العلمي والتكنولوجي 
الجهاز يعمل عن طريق الحركة الميكانيكية الذاتية لمجموعات من المغناطيسات الموجبة والسالبة الموضوعة بطريقة رأسية وأفقية علي ازرع وأعمدة وتروس متحركة من النحاس او الالمونيوم وذلك عن طريق التجاذب والتنافر لمجموعات المغناطيسات مسببة حركة ترددية أخري من المغناطيسات من اعلي الي اسفل والعكس بدون اي مؤثر خارجي او طاقة خارجية وعند حدوث الحركة الترددية تقوم هذه المجموعة بدفع وحدات مغناطيسية مثبتة علي اسطوانة دائرية أفقية عن طريق التنافر مسببة حركة دائرية للا سطوانة لتشغيل مولد الطاقة الدينامو .
كما يمكن تضخيم الجهاز للحصول علي كميات هائلة من الطاقة الكهربائية .

وقد تمكنت باذن الله من عمل العديد من الاختراعات الاخري لتوليد الطاقة من الطبيعة ذاتية الحركة ذات القوة الهائلة لتوليد الكهرباء بدون اي تدخل خارجي


----------



## حسن59 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> يسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم - لقد تمكنت بذن اللة من عمل جهاذ دائم الحركة ينتج طاقة كهربائى بدون اى تدخل خارجى


 واعز اللة الاسلام -


----------



## د حسين (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يرضى عليك ياحسن*

يا حسن الله يرضى عليك ..... تقول أنك صنعت هذا الاختراع أم فقط تفكر به وتعتقد انه يعمل واذا كان فعلا يعمل لديك فأنا مستعد للسفر اليك ولو في آخر الدنيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
كفانا أوهام ... أرجو أن تراجع نفس الموضوع في أماك أخرى من هذا المنتدى


----------



## fagrelsabah (30 نوفمبر 2009)

حسن59;1378335 قال:


> واعز اللة الاسلام -



جزاك الله خيرا وهذا خير دليل على الحرب المقامة على الطاقة الحرة بسبب بعض الاغبياء او الحمى والعجزة الذين رفضت عقولهم العلم لانها عاجزة وتعيش فى الاوهام

والحذر ممن يقول اننى اتى اليك فكم من مخترعين تمت تشجيل براءة اختراعهم واختفوا بعدا الى الابد بسبب بعض الحمى الذين يتتبعون مصادر الطاقة البديلة وخاصة المجانية 

كما حدث مع العالم استانلى ماير والعالم باول بانتونى فاما القتل او النفي والعزل 
وكم من علماء تحدثوا عن الطاقة المجانية وتم عزلهم من وظائفهم ومن جامعاتهم بسبب شرحهم لتلك المصادر للطاقة الحرة اللتى لايحبها بعض المافيا الذين يشربون كؤسهم من دم وعرق الفقراء والكادحين 
فالحذر الحذر


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

والله حاجه تفرح يأخ حسن ويأخ fagrelsabah ولاتهتموا بالاراء الهدامه وجزاكم الله عنا كل خيروالي الامام ياعرب مع تحياتي وشكرآ:77:


----------



## سعيد كروم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

د حسين;1378727 قال:


> يا حسن الله يرضى عليك ..... تقول أنك صنعت هذا الاختراع أم فقط تفكر به وتعتقد انه يعمل واذا كان فعلا يعمل لديك فأنا مستعد للسفر اليك ولو في آخر الدنيا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> كفانا أوهام ... أرجو أن تراجع نفس الموضوع في أماك أخرى من هذا المنتدى


ليه كده يأخ حسين هذا الاحباط للشباب المجتهد حتي لو فشل المهم انه حاول احسن مايقعد ينقد نقد هدام لا يقدم ولايؤخر والرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قال الكلمه الطيبه صدقه فرفقآ بالشباب مع تحياتي وشكرآ:29:


----------



## حسن59 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ العزيز / د حسين 
لماذا لا تصدق ماأقوله عن الاخترعات هذه الاخترعات حقيقية وليست وهما أو فكرة أو تخيل ولكن تم تجربتها واستغرقت عدة سنوات ولا يوجد سبب واحد يجعلني أكذب ولماذا نحن العرب لانصدق بعضنا ونصدق الاخرين حان الوقت ياأخي أن نتعاون ونتكاتف لنكون مجموعة عمل من خلال الموقع لنظهر للعالم ولأنفسنا أننا علي قدر كبير من الذكاء والفكر .
فأنا أملك عدة اختراعات متنوعة دائمة الحركة وبتكلفة بسيطة للغاية وهي تعطي طاقة هائلة وأقوي من اي وسيلة لاستخراج الطاقة النظيفة المعمول بها حاليا في العالم 
وان شاء الله ستغير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة في العالم 
ملحوظـــــــــــــــة :
جميع الاخترعات تم تجربتها علي ارض الواقع وليست افكار .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 الأخوة الأعضاء

أرجو من الجميع ضبط النفس وعدم التجريح بإستخدام الهمز واللمز .. وحقيقة انا متابع 
لكل المواضيع الخاصة بالطاقة البديلة وتلك بخصوص انظمة الطاقة المجانية (Free Energy Systems)

و أمرعلى نقاشات المواضيع وأجد فيها من الألفاظ التي لاينبغي ان ترد في ملتقى هندسي أعضاءه على قدر من العلم والمعرفة ..
وارجو ممن يطرح موضوعا ان يتوقع الموافق والمعارض والمستفز .. 
والحكمة ضالة المؤمن .. والجدل العقيم لايأتي بخير ..
ومن لديه علم وتجربة وحقيقة فليظهرها .. ويوضحها علميا وذلك هو الأجدى..

وارجو من المتحاورين الإلتزام بأدب الحوار ..

وفق الله الجميع لما فيه السداد.

ملحوظة : بعضاً من قوانين الملتقى ​3- *الالتزام بأدب الحديث والمحاورة وعدم الإساءة للدين **الإسلامي أو أيّ من الأديان السماوية الأخرى والابتعاد عن المساس بولاة الأمر في البلدان **العربية **والإسلامية **والتعرض لأي شخص بالإهانة أو الإيذاء أو التشهير أو كتابة ما يتعارض مع القوانين **المتعارف عليها رسمياً**.*


*4- **احترام المشرفين و الأعضاء و عدم الإساءة لهم بشكل علني داخل أقسام الملتقى *


----------



## د حسين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله*

يقول السيد حسن
(فأنا أملك عدة اختراعات متنوعة دائمة الحركة وبتكلفة بسيطة للغاية وهي تعطي طاقة هائلة وأقوي من اي وسيلة لاستخراج الطاقة النظيفة المعمول بها حاليا في العالم 
وان شاء الله ستغير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة في العالم 
ملحوظـــــــــــــــة :
جميع الاخترعات تم تجربتها علي ارض الواقع وليست افكار  .)
يا سيد حسن أتمنى من كل قلبي أن يكون كلامك سليما وانا متأكد أنك قرأت وصدقت ولكن للأسف ان التجارب العملية أكدت خطأ النظرية 
ونحن لانكذب العرب بل حتى الأجانب والاوروبيون الذي سبقونا كثيرا في أساليب الاحتيال والنصب
وشكرا


----------



## حسن59 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*فأنا أملك عدة اختراعات متنوعة دائمة الحركة وبتكلفة بسيطة للغاية وهي تعطي طاقة هائلة وأقوي من اي وسيلة لاستخراج الطاقة النظيفة المعمول بها حاليا في العالم *
*وان شاء الله ستغير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة في العالم *
*ملحوظـــــــــــــــة :*
*جميع الاخترعات تم تجربتها علي ارض الواقع وليست افكار . وعلى اتم الاستعداد للتعاون . واثبات حقيقة الاختراعات*


*فأنا أملك عدة اختراعات متنوعة دائمة الحركة وبتكلفة بسيطة للغاية وهي تعطي طاقة هائلة وأقوي من اي وسيلة لاستخراج الطاقة النظيفة المعمول بها حاليا في العالم *
*وان شاء الله ستغير مفهوم الطاقة النظيفة في العالم *
*ملحوظـــــــــــــــة :*
*جميع الاخترعات تم تجربتها علي ارض الواقع وليست افكار . وانا على اتو الاستعداد للتعاون واثبات ذالك*

ارجو التعاون للتأكد وتفعيل هذه الاختراعات....... وشكرا

قالي تعالي : * يآيها الذين ءامنو ان جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا علي ما فعلتم نادمين * 
" صدق الله العظيم "


----------



## د حسين (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*تبينوا*

شكرا يا حسن على التوضيح ولكني أراه ناقصا وأرجو بيان من هو الفاسق في هذه المواضيع وكيف يتم التبين من الحقيقة ؟؟؟
وباعتبار ان المنتدى (( هندسي )) فالمرجعية العلمية هي التي تبين وهذا الموضوع مخالف لأهم نظرية تجريبية اكتشفها العلم وهي مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة .... فالى أين نتوجه .... وشكرا


----------



## حسن59 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يا د حسين لايوجد فاسق فى الموضوع ولكن كتبت الاية للتحريد على البحث والتحقق.


----------



## حسن59 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

للعلم قاتون نيوتن الثانى . مخلف لختراع الليزر


----------



## حسن59 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

إذا أثرت قوة أو مجموعة قوى



على جسم ما فإنها تكسبه تسارعاً (أو عجلة) _a_، يتناسب مع محصلة القوى المؤثرة، ومعامل التناسب هو كتلة القصور الذاتي _m_ للجسم ..أي أن - 

قانون نيوتن الثانى


----------



## حسن59 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو مشاهد فيديو الدكتور احمد ذويل 
لقاء بدار الاوبرا المصرية مع العالم الدكتور احمد زويل  فيديو 1


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 ديسمبر 2009)

حسن59 قال:


> إذا أثرت قوة أو مجموعة قوى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


كلامك صحيح 100% ولكن هناك من لايقبله ابدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 ديسمبر 2009)

إلى الأخوة الأفاضل
د حسين ، حسن59 ، فجر الصباح..

ارجو إفتراض حسن النية .. والخروج من دائرة الإتهامات والهمز واللمز.. 
وعدم تجريح الآخرين ..

وأعتقد ان مبادئ الطاقة .. والقوانين الخاصة بحفظها .. كتبها ووضعها أناس لهم باع في العلوم الحديثة..
ولا نستطيع ان نهدم قوانين قامت على أساسها التقنيات الحديثة.. 
فقوانين نيوتن وهوك وفارادي وكولومب وغيرهم .. لو إفترضنا خطأها .. لما قامت للعلم قائمة.

وأعتقد ان هناك مراكز ابحاث ..وتقوم الشركات بل الدول متمثلة في الجامعات الغربية والشرقية ..
ببذل الملايين بل البلايين في إستثمارات الأبحاث.. 

لإكتشاف وتحديث وتنقية القوانين والنظريات.. وإضافة العديد من المكتشفات..

وفق الله الجميع للخير.


----------



## حسن59 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

أرجو من جميع الأعضاء المهتمين و المعارضين بمحرك دائم الحركة أن نقوم بعمل شىء علي أرض الواقع تحت اشراف ادارة الموقع ( المهندسين العرب ) وخاصة د محمد باشراحيل وأنا مستعد أن اذهب الي اي دولة عربية ومعي الاختراعات وننشىء ورشة عمل من الاعضاء المهتمين واصحاب الفكر في هذا المجال لتفعيل وتطوير هذه الاختراعات بعد التأكد من صحتها لنثبت للعالم اننا قادرون علي المنافسة والابتكار وان شاء الله سيعود علي الجميع بالخير .


----------



## محمدوصفى احمد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مكانش انعزر ولا باع جزر ولا حد حارب حد ولاحد سرق حد ولا حد اشتغل وتعب نفسه بس اسال نفسك سؤال فل هذا الاختراع فى الدنيا ولا فى الجنه دا احنا فى الدنيا مش متنا وبقينا فى الجنه اسال الله ان يرزقنى واياكم حسن الخاتمه والفردوس الاعلى من الجنه عشان نرى ما اعدده الله للمؤمنين فى الجنه ممكن كلامك صح لو فى الجنه اما الدنيا فى قوانين الله خلق الكون عليها وهى ان نعيش فى كبد افضل صانع هو الله خلق الانسان والحيوان والاشجار والكون كله لا اله الا الله الانسان نفسه يعمل بطاقه لابد ان ياكل عايز تقول ان واحد عمل جهاز من صنعه وهو بشر بدون طاقه اى يعطى ولا ياخذ اتحدى اى مخلوق فى هذا الكون ان يعمل هذا الشىء


----------



## حسن59 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

يا اخى محمود وصفى . نحن نتناقش فى العلم ومش قاعدين فى الغيط


----------



## سمندل السوداني (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اضافة لموضوع الاخ صخر: 
موضوع قراته في كتاب (موسوعة الالغاز المستعصية) للكاتب كولن ويلسون:
عن مخترع اسمه (يوحنا ايرنست الياس بيسلر) ولد في (زيتاو) في (ساكسوني) عام 1680 وقد صرح في بواكير الثلاثينات من عمره انه اكتشف سر الحركة الدائمية.
تبدو الحركة الدائمية افتراضا يمكن تحقيقه عمليا..فلنفرض علي سبيل المثال انك انشأت عجلة قائمة عموديا تدور علي محور مدهون بشكل جيد , فاذا الصقت ثقلا صغيرا جدا علي الحافة العليا من العجلة فانها سوف تهبط بثقلها الي الجزء الاسفل من العجلة , ومن ثم تستمر_بسبب كمية تحركها_حتي تصبح مرة اخري قريبة جدا من القمة........(الآن تخيل معي) لنفترض ان شخصا ما استطاع ايجاد وسيلة بارعة معينة يمكن من خلالها حمل هذه القطعة الي القمة بدفعة اضافية صغيرة جدا...(طريقة ما لجعل اثقال صغيرة علي اطار العجلة تغير اماكنها,,,,علي سبيل المثال)...ولكن التجربة تثبت انه من المستحيل عمل ذلك دون خداع..اي دون دفع العجلة دفعة صغيرة جدا.
وقد ظهر يوحنا عام 1712 في مدينة جيرا في مقاطعة ديوس وعرض عجلة ذاتية الحركة (قطرها 3 اقدام, وسمكها 4 انشات)..وعندما اعطيت لها دفعة ضئيلة جدا بدأت بالعمل ومن ثم اشتغلت بنفسها بسرعة الي ان وصلت الي سرعة قياسية.وقد كانت قادرة علي ان تحمل ثقلا من عدة باوندات وهي في حركتها..وهذا شئ لا يصدق.
واذا اعطيت عجلة تدويرا ضئيلا جدا في فضاء فارغ فانها سوف تستمر في الدوران الي الابد ولكن لا يمكن جعلها تقوم بأي شغل (لحمل ثقل علي سبيل المثال) وحالما تستنفذ طاقتها الاصلية فانها سوف تتوقف. ومع ذلك واستنادا الي (يوحنا) فانه بامكان عجلته ليس الاستمرار بالدوران الي الابد فحسب وانما بامكانها ايضا حمل الاثقال.
وبشكل يدعو الي الاستغراب ان سكان ( جيرا) لم يتأثروا بشروحاته...وقد يكون السبب انهم لا يفهمون في اللآلات بصورة كافية ليدركوا انه يعرض عليهم اختراعا يمكن ان يغير شكل العالم (واذا ما اعيد اكتشاف سره في ايامنا هذه فانه سيمكننا من الاستغناء عن الفحم والنفط والطاقة الذرية).
وقد صنع مخترعنا فيما بعد عجلات اكبر (بامكانها ان تدور 50 دورة/دقيقة, وتحمل ثقل 40 باوند)..وقد فحص عجلته عدد من علماء المدينة واتفقوا انها لا تتحرك بواسطة قوة خارجية ووقعوا شهادات بذلك......


----------



## fagrelsabah (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*اليكم المزيد من المحركات بالادله لها - فأين ادلة المكذبين الذين يريدون التخلف والجهل* 
* واليكم المزيد 

فاين ادلتكم اللتى تويد كذبكم 

لاتوجد لان الكذب لا ادله له 

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من كتم تلك العلوم وعمل على منع نشرها وهو يعلم تماما انها صالحة ولكن خبث نفسه وحقده على العرب يجعله يمضى وقته في التكذيب بدون ادلة لان قلبه قد امتلئ حقدا وحسدا على انتشار تلك العلوم الى المسلمين 

فلا يملك الا كلمة لاتجربوها وهو يبكى لانه يعلم ان تم تجربتها فسنكتشف الخدعه الكبري


1--


15000 فولت من الماء مصدر جديد للكهرباء من اكتشاف د Walter Lewin


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152272.html

2-----

Kapanadze 100 KWكهرباء مجانا استطاع المهندسين الاتراك تطوير جهاز استقبال الكهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146541.html




3 ---

Rotary Attraction Motor كهرباء مجانا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147418.html
4----

المحول الكهربائى المحمول الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143758.html

5--
الرجل المعجزة - مهندس نجح فى استخدام الطاقة الحرة والمجانية والمتجدة لكل اغراض الحياة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146969.html


6-


مخترع الاطباق الطائرة العالم John Searl و لماذا تم اخفاء اختراعاته؟


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146696.html



7-------


محرك دائم الحركة يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144583.html




8--




طرق جديدة للطاقة الشمسية للدول العربية من امكانيات محلية الصنع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150794.html


9-----


دكتور الDr. Schwartz وتوليد الكهرباء بالمجان =وشرح جهازة للكهرباء الصامته السلام عليك


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151728.html




10


من شعر الرأس = كهرباءمجاناsolar panel


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153236.html



11------
تحويل الموجات إلى كهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119529.html
12-----

طاقة كهربية مجانا تصنيع محلى وسهل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114743.html

13-----
انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154149.html


14-----

الطاقة البديلة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154910.html

15----



محرك مغناطيسي سهل التصنيع ودائم الحركة Free Energy # 2 - Working Magnet Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144763.html

16---
توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150437.html


17--

احصل على كهرباء مجانا وتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117419.html


18---


كهرباء بالمجان طاقة كهربية جديدة من احد العلماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156337.html




19----

احصل على كهرباء مجانا 3000 Wattوتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118058.html




20---


كل المطلوب : موتور يصنع منزلياً يعمل بتقنية طاقة الجاذبية الأرضية ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144174.html

21----

تصنيع مولد كهربائي يعتمد على البطارية 12 فولت وعاكس .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99703.html







22---


اول عمل لي لصناعة مروحه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائية ‏

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156916.html

23-----


شرح كيف تحصل على مغانط نيديوم من القرص الصلب = الهارد ديسك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156346.html



24-----

آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



25-----


الحركة الدئمة من المولد والمحرك (هل يمكن )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97552.html




26------


آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة بتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



27----


شاب يخترع ألواح طاقة شمسية من الشعر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158970.html

28------

المحرك دائم الحركة........بين الوهم و الحقيقة!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html






29---

الطاقة المتجددة مستقبلنا المجهول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16941.html





30----

"شمسون" سيارة شمسية مصرية 100%


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159236.html


31--



الطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151054.html


32---



محطة كهربائية توفر الطاقة النظيفة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159239.html




33--



استخدام طاقة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر رخيص ودائم ونظيف للطاقة ‏


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95395.html


34---

توليد الكهرباء من الرياح 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html




35----


طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149668.html



36---


الالية الميكانيكية لتصميم العنفة الريحية.........وكل عام وانتم بخير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103919.html

37------



تصميم تربينات الرياح- رسالة ماجستير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156316.html



38----

إلى كل من لم تسنح له الفرصة , محرك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة؟؟؟؟ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40984.html

39--

جهاز لشحن الحاسب بالقدم ــ يحول الطاقة الميكانيكة إلى كهربائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122052.html

40----




 اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137688.html



41--

طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150278.html



42------

سوال


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157024.html

مغناطيس مولد للكهرباء free energy coil للعالم Steven Mark solid state generator 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113609.html



43--


المرجو الاجابة عن هذه الأسئلة من فضلكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154964.html



44--
مروحة تعمل بدون كهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21813.html



45-
اصنع مولد كهربائي يعمل بالماء بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48817.html



كهرباء بالمجان مع المحرك العجيب ل Bruce DePalma


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144674.html




المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة وتجربة لشرح طريقة عملهperendev


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144668.html


المحرك المغناطيسي وبعض اسرارة perendev motor princip

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144661.html


محرك دائم الحركة فى احد المعارض الدولية = يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144587.html


المحرك الدائم الحرك الذى يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية للرد على المكذبين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144581.html



انتاج الكهرباء من حول ماسورة العادم للمحركات GEET coil

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144568.html



ايها المحبطون نحن لكم بالمرصاد ....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144206.html



انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة بواسطة تطوير لواقط شمسية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94902.html
--------------



توربينات هوائيه لتوليد طاقه كهربائيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152237.html








---------



آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانيةhttp://www.arab-

eng.org/vb/t148610.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148610.html







--------------


انشاءالمحرك المغناطيسي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154292.html










-------



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144413.html



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154761.html

-----------


توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html










----------



طاحونة هواء تضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121990.html








-----------

تصميم لمحطة تعمل على wind energy



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117352.html










-----------



تخزين الكهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154773.html









-----------


صوره متحركة تبين كيفية توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118827.html







-----------




استخدام طاقة الرياح (هل هي ممكن بهذه الطريقة) ... ارجو المشاركة



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103307.html








-----------


حساب الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من طاقة الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104011.html



كيف يمكننا الحصول على الكهرباء من الهواء نرجوا المشاركه


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101782.html


-----------


المانى اخترع دراجة تسير بسرعة 80 كيلومتر ساعة بالطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145977.html







-------------


الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة ‏



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50952.html





محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام الماء



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68996.html

-----------



Magnetic Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113246.html




شرح المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511.html


-------------

عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153946.html






-------------





 inverter العاكس من 12فولت الى 220 فولت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25656.html




-----------


استخراج الكهرباء من الماء الساكن


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145074.html






-----------

موقع رائع جدا يعلمك صناعة pv panels , windmills

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150265.html



من فلسطين السيارة الكهربية مشروع تخرج 2009 للمهندسين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150018.html



-----------
آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148609.html


----------


مولد كهرباء على الطاقة المغناطيسة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146637.html







------------
رساله إلي المشككين فقط في الطاقه الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148441.html


بطاريات يمكن طباعتها.. وصديقة للبيئة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147204.html

-----------


الطريق الى التقدم العلمى الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149239.html





-----------


طلب من المهندسين؟




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148073.html





-----------


التعاون فيما بيننا حول المحرك دائم الحركة .بعض الملفات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98069.html



-------------
موقع فديو للطاقة البديلة والمجانية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147511.html








-----------





----------








----------











--------






----------








-----------










-------------








جارى التكملة والتعديل فى وقت لاحق بأذن الله تعالى





--------------*


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 ديسمبر 2009)

سمندل السوداني قال:


> اضافة لموضوع الاخ صخر:
> موضوع قراته في كتاب (موسوعة الالغاز المستعصية) للكاتب كولن ويلسون:
> عن مخترع اسمه (يوحنا ايرنست الياس بيسلر) ولد في (زيتاو) في (ساكسوني) عام 1680 وقد صرح في بواكير الثلاثينات من عمره انه اكتشف سر الحركة الدائمية.
> تبدو الحركة الدائمية افتراضا يمكن تحقيقه عمليا..فلنفرض علي سبيل المثال انك انشأت عجلة قائمة عموديا تدور علي محور مدهون بشكل جيد , فاذا الصقت ثقلا صغيرا جدا علي الحافة العليا من العجلة فانها سوف تهبط بثقلها الي الجزء الاسفل من العجلة , ومن ثم تستمر_بسبب كمية تحركها_حتي تصبح مرة اخري قريبة جدا من القمة........(الآن تخيل معي) لنفترض ان شخصا ما استطاع ايجاد وسيلة بارعة معينة يمكن من خلالها حمل هذه القطعة الي القمة بدفعة اضافية صغيرة جدا...(طريقة ما لجعل اثقال صغيرة علي اطار العجلة تغير اماكنها,,,,علي سبيل المثال)...ولكن التجربة تثبت انه من المستحيل عمل ذلك دون خداع..اي دون دفع العجلة دفعة صغيرة جدا.
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات 

ولكن هذا حال العرب هناك دائما من يندس بينهم ليوقع الفتنه ويجعلهم دائما في اخر ركب التكنولوجيا وقمة التخلف العلمى 

فستجد من يقول لاتجربوها ولا تتعلموا هذا العلم ويستمر فى الكذب والتضليل وحتى التهديد احيانا 

فان بحث فى كل بلد فى مراكز براءة الاختراعات لتجد مئات الاختراعات مسجة في هذا المجال وتم منع اصحابها من تنفيذها تحت مسميات غبية وعقيمة


----------



## حاتم كدوانى (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ابن عمى اخترع محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام ضغط الهواء واعادة ضغطة ولاكن لم يتسنى لى رؤيتة
وفقكم اللة انت وهو
اما بالنسبه لى فقد اخترعت جهاز ثورى لتوليد الكهرباء من الانهار والترع باقل التكاليف وانتظر الفحص النهائى للحصول على برائة الاختراع
والسلام عليكم


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 ديسمبر 2009)

حاتم كدوانى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابن عمى اخترع محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام ضغط الهواء واعادة ضغطة ولاكن لم يتسنى لى رؤيتة
> وفقكم اللة انت وهو
> اما بالنسبه لى فقد اخترعت جهاز ثورى لتوليد الكهرباء من الانهار والترع باقل التكاليف وانتظر الفحص النهائى للحصول على برائة الاختراع
> والسلام عليكم


بالتوفيق اخى الكريم


----------



## ossama (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*المحرك الدائم الحركة ومشكلة صادفتني اثناء التصنيع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى السادة اعضاء المنتدى عامة والى مهندسي الكهرباء خاصة اقوم الان باذن الله بتصنيع محرك دائم الحركة او نستطيع ان نقول جهاز ينتج طاقة كهربائية خارجة اكثر من الداخلة ولكن صادفتني بعض المشاكل او ما اضنها مشاكل .
اولا: احتاج الى صناعة مغناطيس كهربائي ولكن يجب ان يكون على مواصفات معين من اقل مقدارمن القدرة الداخلة له مع اعلى كفائة في العمل واعلى قوة وبما ان الطاقة المستهلكة تعتمد على مقدار التيار المسحوب من المصدر وبثبات المقاومة السلكية يعني انا اريد اصرف 9 واط ولذلك احتاج الى اسخدام 100 فولت وذلك يعني ان استخدم 0.09 امبير وهذا يساهم في خفض الطاقة المستهلكة من الحرارة ولكن هذا يتعارض مع قانون اوم فبثبات المقاومة لنفرض استخدام 1 اوم سوف نلاحظ اننا لواردنا اسخدام 100 فولت يجب ان يكون التيار المستخدم 100 امبير وهذا يعطينا ناتج غير مرغوب به وهو عكس القدرة المرغوبة مع العلم ان اسلاك الضغط العالي هي تنقل بفولتية عالي وتيار قليل لتقليل الخسران بالطاقة واضافة الى ذلك فلو اردنا استخدام مقاومة عالية وملف ذو عدد لفات كبير يجب ان يكون التيار بهذه الحالة عكسي للمقاومة العالية يعني يجب اسخدام تيار قليل لذلك ارجو من الاعضاء بيان هذا الجانب وما الطريقة لنجعل الملف يستخدم فولتية عالي وتيار قليل جدا ....... وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ازد المقاومة للملف المغناطيسي 
1- بزيادة عدد اللفات للملف الكهربي 

2- استخدام سلك كهربي عالى المفاومة ويوفر فى حجم الملف مثال 0,01mm
فستقترب اللفات من بعضها وتزداد ماقومة الملف عند مرور التيار الكهربي به 



3- تركيب مقاومة حرارية مثلا للتحكم فى التيار الداخل الى الملف 


فكلما قل قطر السلك الكهربي كلما زادت ممانعته 
وكلما زادت عدد لفات الملف الكهربي كلما زادت ممانعته 
وفي انتظار باقي اراء الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## ossama (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز fagrelsabah على الرد 
انا في بالي هذا الشي لكن المشكلة عند زيادة عدد لفات السلك المفروض هناك نقصان في كمية التيار المسحوب وذلك ايضا يعني نقصان في القدرة ويعني نقصان في المجال المغناطيسي المتولد والعكس هو الصحيح حيث كلما زاد عدد لفات الملف سوف تزداد مغناطيسيته مع قلة بالقدرة المتولدة ولكن رايي ان المسالة هية زيادة الملفات الى حد معين يؤدي الى هذه الحالة وارجو من الاخوة الاخرين ابداء ارائهم ....وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ossama قال:


> مشكور اخي العزيز fagrelsabah على الرد
> انا في بالي هذا الشي لكن المشكلة عند زيادة عدد لفات السلك المفروض هناك نقصان في كمية التيار المسحوب وذلك ايضا يعني نقصان في القدرة ويعني نقصان في المجال المغناطيسي المتولد والعكس هو الصحيح حيث كلما زاد عدد لفات الملف سوف تزداد مغناطيسيته مع قلة بالقدرة المتولدة ولكن رايي ان المسالة هية زيادة الملفات الى حد معين يؤدي الى هذه الحالة وارجو من الاخوة الاخرين ابداء ارائهم ....وشكرا



اخى 
للااسف احزن كثيرا عندما لا اجد مساعدات من الاخوة المهندسين فى مجال الكهرباء فهذا تخصصهم 

الله المستعان 

انظر اخى الكريم 

هناك فرق بين الفولت والامبير 
مع ان حاصل طربهم في بعض هو قدرة المحرك
ولكن هناك مواصفات معينه لابد ان تعلمها 
1= محرك كهربي يعمل على 230 فولت مثلا يستهلك 3 أمبير لنحصل عليه بقوة 460 وات او مايقترب من نصف الحصان 
ستجد ان ملفاته تستخدم سلك 0,40mm
بعدد لفات 600 لفة لكل وشيعه 

2= ان اردت ان تحصل على نفس القدرة من محرك يعمل علي 12 فولت فستحتاج الى 38 أمبير لتحصل على نفس القدرة 460 وات 

ولكن هنا تظهر المشاكل 
اولها انه لن يمكن استخدام نفس الملفان والسلك لن يسمح بمرور هذا الامبير 
وبالتالى ستحتاج الى سلك بسمك 7,6 mm 
فلك ان تتخيل حجم ال600 لفه لهذا المحرك سيكون ضخما جدا وليس على نفس مستوك اداء الاول لكبر حجم الوشيعه 
بالاضافة الى سخونه المحرك العالية نتيجة هذا الامبير العالى 

========================

لذالك لابد من حساب القطر للسلك وعدد الفات والفولت والامبير المطلوب استخدامه 
لتعرف كم تسلا ستحصل عليها وبالتالى تتعرف على قدرة المحرك 

غالبية المحركات الدائمة الحركة تستخدم فولت عالى جدا وامبير صغير جدا قد يصل الى 0,022 A

وعليك حساب افضل ملف كهربي من حيث قطر الملف طولا وعرضا والفراغ الداخلى له 

فكل فولت كهربي لابد له من عدد لفات مناسب طبقا لما شرحت لك سابقا 
ونسال الله تعالى ان يرزقنا من يشرح لنا تفصيلا طريقة حساب الملفات 
وبالله تعالى التوفيق


----------



## tareq_hawary (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*قصة مفيدة*

قصة مفيدة لمن يضايقه اعتراضات الآخرين

قصة الضفدع الصغير .....!!!


كان هناك مجموعة ضفادع صغيرة


قررت القيام بمسابقة للجري ...:1:​


" التحدي " كان الوصول إلى " أعلى قمة برج "​


تجمعت حشود من الضفادع


لمشاهدة السباق و للتشجيع:77: أيضا ..!!​


و بدأ السباق ...!!​


و بأمانة ...!!


لم يصدق الحضور أن أحد من هذه الضفادع الصغيرة ستستطيع أن تحقق التحدي ...


و أن تصل إلى قمة البرج ....!!!!


و كان كل ما تسمعه من الحشود هو :


" مستحيل .:86:.. مستحيل ..:86:. مستحيل "


أو


" لا يمكن ان يصل أي ضفدع إلى قمة البرج لأن البرج عااااااااااالي جداااااااا "


و بدأت الضفادع تسقط من الإعياء واحد تلو الأخر


ما عدا تلك الضفادع المتحمسة و المليئة بالنشاط:75:


بدأت الحشود تصرخ


أنه صعب جدا .. لن يستطيع أحد أن يصل ...!!!


و استمر السقوط المزيد من الضفادع


ضفدع بعد ضفدع


ما عدا


ضفدع واحد استمر في الصعود إلى القمة ... أعلى ..و.. أعلى ..و.. أعلى ..​


لم يتخلى عن إصراره أبدا


و في النهاية سقطت كل الضفادع


ما عدا صديقنا الضفدع الضغير


الذي نجح و وصل إلى قمة البرج العاااالي​


و حصل على جائزته الصغيرة ..!!:12:


و بالتالي أرادت كل الضفادع التعرف على هذا الضفدع و معرفة ....


كيف استطاع أن يصل إلى النهاية ؟؟


و الجميع تساءل :


من أين أتى هذا الضفدع الصغيير بالقووووة للوصول إلى أعلى البرج ؟


عندها إكتشف الجميع


الضفدع الفائز كان :


أصم !!!!:10:​


و الحكمة 


لا تصغي أبدا إلى ميول الآخرين السلبية و التشاؤمية


لأنهم يسلبونك " أحلامك الجميلة " و " آمالك " التي تحتفظ بها في قلبك


دائما فكر ..... في قوة تأثير الكلمات


لأن كل ما تسمع أو تقرأ يؤثر على أفعالك ...!!!


كن إيجابيا


وفوق ذلك 


كن أصم ...! عندما يقول لك أحدهم : أنك لا تستطيع أن تحقق أحلامك ..!!


و دائما قل:


أنا استطيع


من يتهيّب صعود الجبال ....... يعيش أبد الدهر بين الحفر


عليك أن تفعل الأشياء التي تعتقد أنه ليس باستطاعتك أن تفعلها​

وفي النهاية حتى لو لم يصل الفرد إلى تحقيق أحلامه فإنه في أثناء محاولاته، يستفيد الكثير والكثير من أفكار وطرق للتغلب على الصعوبات وحلول للمشكلات التي تواجهه، مما يثقل قدراته العقلية على التفكير والتخيل، وبمرور الوقت يستطيع أن يصل إلى حلول وأفكار قد تكون أعظم مما يتخيل، فهناك من الاختراعات ما تم الوصول قدراً -بغير قصد.


----------



## د حسين (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا للأخ طارق على هذه المزحة
ولكنها لاتتناسب مع الموضوع


----------



## سعيد كروم (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يأخ طارق علي هذه القصه ونصيحه للأخ فجر الصباح ان لا يكون اصم ولاكن لازم يسمع ويرد بدبلوماسيه لعل هذه الاراء الرافضه ان تذيدك اصرارآ وتنير طريقك للنجاح وتكون دافعآ لك و لغيرك للمضي قدمآ لانك في النهايه تبغي مصلحة الجميع مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 ديسمبر 2009)

إلى الزميل حسن 59
لقد تم تجميع وحدات عمل في معظم الدول العربية بناءً على الاتفاق مع الزميل محمد الكردي وقمنا ببعض النشاطات وقدمناها في الملتقى .
يرجى أن تنضم لهذا المجموعات أو تتراسل بشكل مباشر معهم أو مع بعضهم من المهتمين لإنجاز هذا الهدف .


----------



## حسن59 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخى عصام نور الدين .ارجو ان تشرح لى طريقة الانضمام لانى مش عارف .وانا من القاهرة


----------



## حسن59 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

عندما تحاول وتصل الى الفشل فهو اول طريق النجاح ..... حســـــــــن 59


----------



## أحمد السماوي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

ossama قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الى السادة اعضاء المنتدى عامة والى مهندسي الكهرباء خاصة اقوم الان باذن الله بتصنيع محرك دائم الحركة او نستطيع ان نقول جهاز ينتج طاقة كهربائية خارجة اكثر من الداخلة ولكن صادفتني بعض المشاكل او ما اضنها مشاكل .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## سعيد كروم (16 ديسمبر 2009)

انشاء الله يأخ حسن يكون ده اول طريق النجاح مع تحياتي وشكرآ:77:


----------



## eng_salem1 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ المحترم اسامة انا مهندس الكترونات صناعية وتحكم الى وممكن اساعدك لانى نفذت الكلام النته بتتكلم فية من تسع سنين وكان نتيجة كويسة جدا ولكن طبعا للاسف فى علامنا العربى مبنلقيش حد يشجع طبعا من تسسع سنين يمكن مكنش موضوع المنتديات منتشر اوى وياريت لو نقدر منتواصل عبر اميل اوى اى وسيلة منتظر الرد


----------



## sasko (16 ديسمبر 2009)

لن يستطيع الإنسان الحكم على فكرة بأنها مستحيلة او غير ممكنة قبل ان يراها ويناقشها 
الحكم المسبق يعبر عن الجهل لأن الإنسان غير ملم بقوانين الكون
اقول للأخ صقر تعامل مع الموضوع بعقلانية ودعك من هواجز اليأس والإحباط 
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## ossama (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بالبداية اشكر كافة الاعضاء على الردود الجميلة والفعالة 
الى االاخوان الاعزاء عامة والى الاخ احمد السماوي خاصة اشكر تسائلاتك عن الموضوع واريد ان ابين بعض الاشياء وليس كلها
بالنسبة الى المحرك هوة ليس محرك بالمعنى المتعارف عليه ولكن العملية تختلف كليا عن التصاميم الاخرى 
والمشروع لا يعتمد على مشاريع ونماذج اخرى ابدا
ولكن المشروع بدات به من سنتين تقريبا وبصور ومحاولات مختلفة ,وبعمل المعادلات التي تطالبني بها وبعد جهد جهيد وصلت الى مبدا واحد يمكن ان يستعمل من اجل انتاج الطاقة ويعمل على كل مصادر الطاقة
وبالنسبة الى المنظومة هية لا تستمد الطاقة من العدم ولكن تستعمل المنظومة نوع اخر من انواع الطاقة (الغير متغيرة المقدار)اي طاقة احادية الاتجاه او المقدار 
فكلنا يعلم ان مثل هذه الطاقة هي طاقة الجاذبية الارضية او المغناطيسية فانا استخدم هذه الطاقة لكي اضاعف طاقة اخرى تدخل الى المنضومة ولتقريب الصورة اكثر فالجهاز يعمل على اساس يشابه تقريبا مبدا الترانزستر,فالترانزستر يضاعف الطاقة الداخلة اليه فلنفرض الاشارة المتناوبة الى قيمة معينة وباستخدام طاقة 
اخرى هية طاقة كهربائية تسلط على احد اطرافه من اجل التضخيم وهذه الطاقة هية كهربائية وعبارة عن تيار مستمر ولو شبهنا التيار المستمر بانه طاقة احادية غير متغيرة اي انها تشبه طاقة الجاذبية او طاقة المغناطيس الطبيععي
ولو تلاحضون بان التيار المستمر اذا لم يتم تقطيعه اي تغيير قيمه مع الوقت سوف لن يتحول من طاقة الى اخرى ونفس الشيء لطاقة الجاذبية الارضية او اطاقة الطوفان في الماء او طاقة المغناطيس الدائم ولكن باستخدام وسيلة صحيحة من اجل تغيير هذه القيم مع الزمن سوف نستطيع توليد الطاقة والشغل المفيدين لنا ولكن الطرق سوف تختلف فلكل نوع من الطاقة طريقة خاصة في التعامل حسب المعطيات المتوفرة والحمد لله عملت معادلات بالنسبة لطاقة الجاذبية الارضية
وحصلت على قيم رائعة وهية ان شاء الله قيد التنفيذ ولكن المسالة تحتاج الى وقت وجهد وانا احاول ولكن الوقت لا يكفيني بين العمل الخارجي وتنسيقه مع العمل الداخلي في المنزل 
واالمشرع الخاص بالمحرك الدائم الحركة يحتاج الى وقت اقل بكثير وموارد اقل لذلك انا اعمل به الان والحمد وصلت الى نتيجة (بالمعادلات) تبين نجاح عملية التضخيم اي بادخال طاقة سوف تخرج طاقة اكبر بعد ان استمدت طاقة من مصدر طاقة ثابت وهوة المغناطيس الدائم وهوة يمكن ان يكون جهاز متحرك او ثابت
وهناك بعض المسائل المتعلقة فقط بتوفير المواد وان شاء الله يتم وانشر الاثباتات على منتدانا العزيز باذن الله تعالى
وبالنسبة الى ان موضوع المعادلات فلا اعتقد اخي العزيز انك تقبل ان يضيع جهد السنين من اجل ان انشر المعادلات فالمعادلات تدل على الطريقة المستخدمة ,واعتقد هنا يجب ان لا نتسرع في الامر.
وواعتمد على مبدا التجربة في عملي فيخرج من التجربة الصحيح والخاطيء ويخرج ايضا تصحيح الخاطيء وبالمناسبة انا درست هندسة ميكانيك وهندسة طبية فان شاء الله عندي بعض المعرفة الي احتاجها في عملي
والموضوع محتاج لوقت ,والجهد ممكن باذن الله ومساعدتة,
وبالنسبة الى الاخ المهندس سليم انا مستعد التواصل معك وحتى لو كان عن طريق الايميل ولكن عن طريق موافقة المنتدى طبعا وانا مستعد للتعاون معك ,وبالحقيقة المشروع في البداية كان من اجل انتاج طاقة كمصدر مهم للطاقة ,ولكن بعد ذلك اصبح الامر اهم حيث اعمل على مخططات اعضاء داخلية بشرية صناعية تعمل على طاقة داخلية موجودة في الجسم وليس كما هو موجود باعتماده علىى مصدر خارج الجسم لذلك انا اعمل على جهاز التوليد الكهربائي باستخدام المغناطيس الدائم بدل الجاذبية الارضية الان ,وهذا الجهاز سوف ينقذ ارواح الكثيرين لانه سوف الطاقة للاجهزة المزروعة واتمنى من المهندسين الاخرين في المنتدى التواصل وشكرا للاخوان مرة اخرى على الردود واشكر اخي العزيزfagrelsabah على التفاعل والمجهود المبذول وحقا نحتاج الى بعض التواصل من الاخوة مهندسي الكهرباء.فانا الان استعمل االعمل التجريبي في عملية ايجاد افضل قيم للاستعمال .....وشكرا


----------



## ossama (16 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بالبداية اشكر كافة الاعضاء على الردود الجميلة والفعالة 
الى االاخوان الاعزاء عامة والى الاخ احمد السماوي خاصة اشكر تسائلاتك عن الموضوع واريد ان ابين بعض الاشياء وليس كلها
بالنسبة الى المحرك هوة ليس محرك بالمعنى المتعارف عليه ولكن العملية تختلف كليا عن التصاميم الاخرى 
والمشروع لا يعتمد على مشاريع ونماذج اخرى ابدا
ولكن المشروع بدات به من سنتين تقريبا وبصور ومحاولات مختلفة ,وبعمل المعادلات التي تطالبني بها وبعد جهد جهيد وصلت الى مبدا واحد يمكن ان يستعمل من اجل انتاج الطاقة ويعمل على كل مصادر الطاقة
وبالنسبة الى المنظومة هية لا تستمد الطاقة من العدم ولكن تستعمل المنظومة نوع اخر من انواع الطاقة (الغير متغيرة المقدار)اي طاقة احادية الاتجاه او المقدار 
فكلنا يعلم ان مثل هذه الطاقة هي طاقة الجاذبية الارضية او المغناطيسية فانا استخدم هذه الطاقة لكي اضاعف طاقة اخرى تدخل الى المنضومة ولتقريب الصورة اكثر فالجهاز يعمل على اساس يشابه تقريبا مبدا الترانزستر,فالترانزستر يضاعف الطاقة الداخلة اليه فلنفرض الاشارة المتناوبة الى قيمة معينة وباستخدام طاقة 
اخرى هية طاقة كهربائية تسلط على احد اطرافه من اجل التضخيم وهذه الطاقة هية كهربائية وعبارة عن تيار مستمر ولو شبهنا التيار المستمر بانه طاقة احادية غير متغيرة اي انها تشبه طاقة الجاذبية او طاقة المغناطيس الطبيععي
ولو تلاحضون بان التيار المستمر اذا لم يتم تقطيعه اي تغيير قيمه مع الوقت سوف لن يتحول من طاقة الى اخرى ونفس الشيء لطاقة الجاذبية الارضية او اطاقة الطوفان في الماء او طاقة المغناطيس الدائم ولكن باستخدام وسيلة صحيحة من اجل تغيير هذه القيم مع الزمن سوف نستطيع توليد الطاقة والشغل المفيدين لنا ولكن الطرق سوف تختلف فلكل نوع من الطاقة طريقة خاصة في التعامل حسب المعطيات المتوفرة والحمد لله عملت معادلات بالنسبة لطاقة الجاذبية الارضية
وحصلت على قيم رائعة وهية ان شاء الله قيد التنفيذ ولكن المسالة تحتاج الى وقت وجهد وانا احاول ولكن الوقت لا يكفيني بين العمل الخارجي وتنسيقه مع العمل الداخلي في المنزل 
واالمشرع الخاص بالمحرك الدائم الحركة يحتاج الى وقت اقل بكثير وموارد اقل لذلك انا اعمل به الان والحمد وصلت الى نتيجة (بالمعادلات) تبين نجاح عملية التضخيم اي بادخال طاقة سوف تخرج طاقة اكبر بعد ان استمدت طاقة من مصدر طاقة ثابت وهوة المغناطيس الدائم وهوة يمكن ان يكون جهاز متحرك او ثابت
وهناك بعض المسائل المتعلقة فقط بتوفير المواد وان شاء الله يتم وانشر الاثباتات على منتدانا العزيز باذن الله تعالى
وبالنسبة الى ان موضوع المعادلات فلا اعتقد اخي العزيز انك تقبل ان يضيع جهد السنين من اجل ان انشر المعادلات فالمعادلات تدل على الطريقة المستخدمة ,واعتقد هنا يجب ان لا نتسرع في الامر.
وواعتمد على مبدا التجربة في عملي فيخرج من التجربة الصحيح والخاطيء ويخرج ايضا تصحيح الخاطيء وبالمناسبة انا درست هندسة ميكانيك وهندسة طبية فان شاء الله عندي بعض المعرفة الي احتاجها في عملي
والموضوع محتاج لوقت ,والجهد ممكن باذن الله ومساعدتة,
وبالنسبة الى الاخ المهندس سليم انا مستعد التواصل معك وحتى لو كان عن طريق الايميل ولكن عن طريق موافقة المنتدى طبعا وانا مستعد للتعاون معك ,وبالحقيقة المشروع في البداية كان من اجل انتاج طاقة كمصدر مهم للطاقة ,ولكن بعد ذلك اصبح الامر اهم حيث اعمل على مخططات اعضاء داخلية بشرية صناعية تعمل على طاقة داخلية موجودة في الجسم وليس كما هو موجود باعتماده علىى مصدر خارج الجسم لذلك انا اعمل على جهاز التوليد الكهربائي باستخدام المغناطيس الدائم بدل الجاذبية الارضية الان ,وهذا الجهاز سوف ينقذ ارواح الكثيرين لانه سوف الطاقة للاجهزة المزروعة واتمنى من المهندسين الاخرين في المنتدى التواصل وشكرا للاخوان مرة اخرى على الردود واشكر اخي العزيزfagrelsabah على التفاعل والمجهود المبذول وحقا نحتاج الى بعض التواصل من الاخوة مهندسي الكهرباء.فانا الان استعمل االعمل التجريبي في عملية ايجاد افضل قيم للاستعمال .....وشكرا


----------



## eng_salem1 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ المحرم اسامة ارجو لتواصل ما دمت ترجوا به ادخاله فى المجال الطبى اطلب من ادارة المنتدى اعطاء المهندس اسامة الاميل الخاص بى او اعطائى ايميله ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد السماوي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ossama قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> بالبداية اشكر كافة الاعضاء على الردود الجميلة والفعالة
> الى االاخوان الاعزاء عامة والى الاخ احمد السماوي خاصة اشكر تسائلاتك عن الموضوع واريد ان ابين بعض الاشياء وليس كلها
> بالنسبة الى المحرك هوة ليس محرك بالمعنى المتعارف عليه ولكن العملية تختلف كليا عن التصاميم الاخرى
> ...



أذا كان النموذج من صنعك ...فبالتأكيد لك الحق في عدم نشر شيء لحين أكتمال حماية حقوقك الفكريه ..ولكن تبقى مشكلة قانون حفظ الطاقه ...لا يوجد في الطبيعه أو الكون ( ألتي هي من صنع من هو أدق واعلم منك ومني ) ....ما يدل على أمكانية خرق هذا القانون ... على العموم حاول ونتمنا لك التوفيق....


----------



## ossama (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بسملله الرحمن الرحيم
بالنسبة الى الاخ مهندس سليم ارجو التواصل وان شاء الله ما يكون الا الخير وارجو من ادارة المنتدى الموافقة على ارسال الايميل 
واخي العزيز احمد السماوي اشكرك على الرد وفي الحقيقة ما عندي اي مشكلة مع قانون حفظ الطاقة بالعكس فعملي يرتكز على هذا القانون فانا لا اتي بالطاقة من العدم ولكن من مصدر اخر غير مستخدم وهذه الطاقة المستخدمة لا تتحول الى طاقة مفيدة كلها فلوكانت الطاقة المتوفرة الدائمة كطاقة الجاذبية الارضية هي 100% فالذي سوف احصل عليه لا يتعدى ال40% نسبة لحجم المنضومة وعمله ولكن تبقى هي طاقة مفيدة لانها دائمة ولكي لا اكون بعيد التشبيه فالطاقة الشمسية هي تعمل بنفس الطريقة والكفائة ولكنها تبقى مفيدة


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 ديسمبر 2009)

ossama قال:


> بسملله الرحمن الرحيم
> بالنسبة الى الاخ مهندس سليم ارجو التواصل وان شاء الله ما يكون الا الخير وارجو من ادارة المنتدى الموافقة على ارسال الايميل
> واخي العزيز احمد السماوي اشكرك على الرد وفي الحقيقة ما عندي اي مشكلة مع قانون حفظ الطاقة بالعكس فعملي يرتكز على هذا القانون فانا لا اتي بالطاقة من العدم ولكن من مصدر اخر غير مستخدم وهذه الطاقة المستخدمة لا تتحول الى طاقة مفيدة كلها فلوكانت الطاقة المتوفرة الدائمة كطاقة الجاذبية الارضية هي 100% فالذي سوف احصل عليه لا يتعدى ال40% نسبة لحجم المنضومة وعمله ولكن تبقى هي طاقة مفيدة لانها دائمة ولكي لا اكون بعيد التشبيه فالطاقة الشمسية هي تعمل بنفس الطريقة والكفائة ولكنها تبقى مفيدة


اوضح لكم نقطة هامة جدا 

المحركات الدائمة الحركة واللتى تنتج اضعاف ما تستهلكه من طاقة هى محركات حصلت على براءات الاختراع لها وتم اعتمادها هندسيا 

وكل المهندسين الذين قاموا بفحصها واكدوا تلك الحقيقة العلمية ولكن اغلبهم قالوا ان هناك مصدر لاناتج هذا الفائض من الطاقة وقالوا في تقاريرهم انه مصدر غير معلوم 

وبعض الاساتذة بالجامعات والمتخصصين فى مجال الطاقة ومواردها 

اثبتوا ان هناك مجالات للطاقة الكونية واللتى تسبح فيه مجرتنا تقوم باختراق الارض ويمكن الاستفادة من تلك الطاقة 

فمن يريد الانكار فلينكر ما يشاء ومن تقبل العلم ودرسه فالجزاء والفائدة له وللمجتمع


----------



## fagrelsabah (17 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html




*كهرباءبالمجان من المحرك الكهربي keppe motor* 

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عالم الفيزياء دكتور Norberto Keppe
متخصص فى علوم الفيزياء ومصادر الطاقة من الفضاء الخارجى 

وطبقا لدراساته استطاع مهندس كهرباء البرازيلي Cesar Soos
 والباحث فى علوم الفيزياء البرازيلي Roberto Frascari 


من صنع محرك كهربيKEPPE MOTOR يختلف تماما عن المحركات الكهربية التقليدية 

فهذا المحرك يستمد طاقته من الفضاء وليس من البطارية 

وقد قامو بتصميم هذا المحرك وتم تثبيت مروحة عليه 

حتى يتم الحساب في علوم الكهرباء 

بين الطاقة الكهربية المستهلكه له والقدرة والحركة الميكانيكية الناتجة منه 
فكلما زادت الحركة الميكابيكة للمحرة احتجنا لعزم اكبر وطاقة اكبر 
خاصة عند وجود احمال على المحرك 

وقد شرح المهندس فى الفديو له 
ان المحركات الكهربية التقليدية لها فواقد من الكهرباء عند تشغيلها 

وتتمثل فى الحرارة الصادرة من المحرك 

فكلما زادت حرارة المحرك الكهربي كلما زادت نسبة الفقد في الطاقة الكهربية المستهلكة 

و قد قام بتجربة على محرك كهربي لمروحة هواء من 6 ريشات 
المحرك التقليدي لها 60 وات كهربي 
واكتشفوا ان هناك 5وات كهربي فقط هى اللازمة لادارة تلك المروحة على سرعة الف لفه دقيقة 

وان هناك فقد فى الطاقة الكهربية تصل الى اكثر من 90 % 

فقط 5% تحولت الى حركة والباقى الى طاقة حرارية 

وهذا يعنى ان كل 11 محرك كهربي للمراوح يفقد واحد كيلووات كهربي 

وهذا المحرك اتلجديد 
نسبة الفقد به صفر و الاستفادة من الطاقة الكهربية 100%

وهذا الالكتروتيربو مجناتيك سيستم لهذا المحرك يمكنه ايضا انتاج االمزيد من الطاقة الكهربية اثناء تشغيله 
تصل الى 115% من تلك الكهرباء المستهلكة فيعطى فائض كبير من الطاقة 

اليكم رابط الفديو 

اسم الفديو هنا يمكن ان تضعه فى جوجل لتجد الكثير من الروابط للفديو 
ان كانت يتيوب محجوبه لديكم 

KEPPE MOTOR : ESSENTIAL ENERGY CONVERTER


الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuM5T...eature=related





هذا المحرك من السهل جدا تصنيعه وتجربته 

لمن يريد التجربة 

فهو يتكون من مغلنط النيديوم القوية جدا يمكنكم ان تجدوها داخل الهارد ديسك القديم للكمبيوتر مثل 4 جيجا 

وملفان من الالاسلاك بعدد لايقل عن 500 لفة 
ويمكن استخدام ترنسات الكهرباء = محولات الكهرباء الصغيرة بعد تفريع القلب الحديدي منها 
واستخدام مفتاح كهرباء مغناطيسي يباع لدى محلات قطع غيار الراديوا ويسمي ال reed kontaktor

فتلك هى المكونات الرئيسية له 

وان شاء الله تعالى ساضع لكم روابط افلام توضح كيف يمكن تصنيعه وتجربته ومشاريع التخرج لطلبة الهندسة على هذا المحرك فى الدول المختلفة* 
*الصور المرفقة*



وقود الماء 253.jpg‏ (27.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 56)



وقود الماء 254.png‏ (51.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 42)



وقود الماء 255.png‏ (94.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 37)


----------



## د حسين (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الله يهدينا*

أضم صوتي لصوت السيد أحمد السماوي فالموضوع الذي يتحدث عنه السيد اسامة مطروح منذ مئات السنين وهو بالبداية يشكل اغراء كبيرا للمهتمين .... ولكنه دائما ينتهي بالفشل والسبب بسيط وهو مخالفة قانون انحفاظ الطاقة ..... وللتوضيح أكثر لواحدة من الأفكار التي تحدث عنها الكاتب أن الترانزيستور يضخم الاشارة ... صحيح ولكن عل حساب تيار كهربائي مستهلك.. بطريقة التقطيع لهذا التيار بطريقة فنية ....ولكن كيف ستقطع الجاذبية الأرضية ...أو الجاذبية المغناطيسية بدون طاقة؟؟؟؟
ان الطاقة اللازمة للتقطيع هي نفس الطاقة التي ستحصل عليها وبالتالي فان الكسب يساوي المصروف .. والنتيجة صفر ... عدا الفاقد في الاحتكاك والحرارة وهذا ما ندعو المردود حيث لايوجد على سطح الأرض أي آلة مردودها 100% ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:67:​


----------



## د حسين (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الى كل المهتمين*

أخي أسامة وجميع المهتمين
أنصحكم للمرة الثانية بالاطلاع على كتاب اسمه الفيزياء المسلية وهو متوفر في جميع أسواق العالم وهو كتاب علمي مفيد ويتحدث بحيادية مطلقة وفيه أفكار جميلة جدا ولن تندموا
مع تحياتي وامنياتي 
( ملاحظة أنا لست تاجرا ولا أبيع هذا الكتاب )​


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرد على مه همه التكذيب بدون سند علمى و يريد للامة الاسلامية ان تظل بعيدا عن التقدم و*

اقراؤا لعب الاطفال 
اقراءوا الفيزياء المسلية 
ولا تقراءا التكنولوجيا فعلينا ان نظل متخلفين عنها دائما والفضل يرجع لمن يقول لك لا تقراء ولاتد
رس ولاتجرب

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من اعان على تخلف الامة عن التقدم التكنولوجي 

فعلينا بالبحث العلمى والدراسة 
وليس لمن يردنا ان نلغي عقولنا ونحرم ربه قانون الطاقة الذى وضع من بشر 
والهدف منه الهاء الناس بعيدا عن محركات الكائمة الحركة والطاقة الحرة المجانية 

وهذا العداء الذى يقراء المتصفح لتلك الموضوعات بالمنتدى سيلاحظ مدى الحرب والتعتيم الاعلامى على مصادر الطاقة الحرة 

لان الهدف ان تكون الطاقة غالية جدا جدا لنظل فقراء للابد ويظل اصحاب الطاقة يتحكمون فى مستوى الفقر العالمى ويزدادوا غناء من دماء الفقراء والطبقة الكادحة 

نحن لانتحدث عن راقصة للرقص العربي 
فوالله ان كان الموضوع عنها لما وجدتم هذا العداء والتكذيب المتواصل بعضويات مزيفه 
من شخص غير مسئول يقول لكم لاتقراؤا شياء عن الطاقة الحرة 
وذالك لانه يعلم 100% من ان الطاقة الحرة صحيحة ولابد من طمسها من فكر الناس 
لانهم ان بحثوا وجربوا لوجدوها 

================

اليكم احد الادلة على كذبهم 

فهذا دكتور بالجامعه له مؤلفاته عن المصادر الغير معلومة للطاقة والطاقة المجانية 

لمن يرد التجربة والبحث العلمى 
وليس الاستماع الى كذاب بدون دليل علمى 

من اراد ان يكذب خبرا فليئتنا بالدليل من الانترنت لنقراءه


*كهرباءبالمجان من المحرك الكهربي keppe moto*
 * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عالم الفيزياء دكتور Norberto Keppe
متخصص فى علوم الفيزياء ومصادر الطاقة من الفضاء الخارجى 

وطبقا لدراساته استطاع مهندس كهرباء البرازيلي Cesar Soos
والباحث فى علوم الفيزياء البرازيلي Roberto Frascari 


من صنع محرك كهربيKEPPE MOTOR يختلف تماما عن المحركات الكهربية التقليدية 

فهذا المحرك يستمد طاقته من الفضاء وليس من البطارية 

وقد قامو بتصميم هذا المحرك وتم تثبيت مروحة عليه 

حتى يتم الحساب في علوم الكهرباء 

بين الطاقة الكهربية المستهلكه له والقدرة والحركة الميكانيكية الناتجة منه 
فكلما زادت الحركة الميكابيكة للمحرة احتجنا لعزم اكبر وطاقة اكبر 
خاصة عند وجود احمال على المحرك 

وقد شرح المهندس فى الفديو له 
ان المحركات الكهربية التقليدية لها فواقد من الكهرباء عند تشغيلها 

وتتمثل فى الحرارة الصادرة من المحرك 

فكلما زادت حرارة المحرك الكهربي كلما زادت نسبة الفقد في الطاقة الكهربية المستهلكة 

و قد قام بتجربة على محرك كهربي لمروحة هواء من 6 ريشات 
المحرك التقليدي لها 60 وات كهربي 
واكتشفوا ان هناك 5وات كهربي فقط هى اللازمة لادارة تلك المروحة على سرعة الف لفه دقيقة 

وان هناك فقد فى الطاقة الكهربية تصل الى اكثر من 90 % 

فقط 5% تحولت الى حركة والباقى الى طاقة حرارية 

وهذا يعنى ان كل 11 محرك كهربي للمراوح يفقد واحد كيلووات كهربي 

وهذا المحرك اتلجديد 
نسبة الفقد به صفر و الاستفادة من الطاقة الكهربية 100%

وهذا الالكتروتيربو مجناتيك سيستم لهذا المحرك يمكنه ايضا انتاج االمزيد من الطاقة الكهربية اثناء تشغيله 
تصل الى 115% من تلك الكهرباء المستهلكة فيعطى فائض كبير من الطاقة 

اليكم رابط الفديو 

اسم الفديو هنا يمكن ان تضعه فى جوجل لتجد الكثير من الروابط للفديو 
ان كانت يتيوب محجوبه لديكم 




الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuM5T...eature=related





هذا المحرك من السهل جدا تصنيعه وتجربته 

لمن يريد التجربة 

فهو يتكون من مغلنط النيديوم القوية جدا يمكنكم ان تجدوها داخل الهارد ديسك القديم للكمبيوتر مثل 4 جيجا 

وملفان من الالاسلاك بعدد لايقل عن 500 لفة 
ويمكن استخدام ترنسات الكهرباء = محولات الكهرباء الصغيرة بعد تفريع القلب الحديدي منها 
واستخدام مفتاح كهرباء مغناطيسي يباع لدى محلات قطع غيار الراديوا ويسمي ال reed kontaktor

فتلك هى المكونات الرئيسية له 
 KEPPE MOTOR : ESSENTIAL ENERGY CONVERTER 
وان شاء الله تعالى ساضع لكم روابط افلام توضح كيف يمكن تصنيعه وتجربته ومشاريع التخرج لطلبة الهندسة على هذا المحرك فى الدول المختلفة* 
*الصور المرفقة*



وقود الماء 253.jpg‏ (27.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 66)



وقود الماء 254.png‏ (51.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 49)



وقود الماء 255.png‏ (94.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 43)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157056.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*الرد على من لا يجيد شيئا الا الكذب والتكذيب بدون سند علمى من دافع حبه للجهل والتخلف*

* االسلام عليكم 

اخترع العالم Troy Reed الامريكي محرك كهربي يقوم بتشغيل نفسه ذاتيا وينتج 30 كيلووات ساعه وبحد اقصى حمل 70 كيلوات ساعه 

وذالك من خلال مغانط النيوديوم القوية جدا واستغلال الفيض المغناطيسي الهائل لها فى توليد الكهرباء 
وللاسف هذا احد المحركات المرفوضه من قبل المستثمرين لانهم يريدون ان تظل الطاقة الكهربية غالية وليست رخيصه ليزدادوا غناء ويزداد الفقراء فقرا 
فلا هم لهم بمعنى بيئة نظيفة او حل ازمة الفقر العالمية 


واستطاع هذا العالم من خلال عدة محركات قام بتصنيعها منذ عام 1994 الى عام 2006 ان يصل الى افضل محرك ومولد دائم الحركة وهو يستخدمه لتشغيل منزله بالكامل على هذا المولد الكهربي 
وفى حالة انقكاع الكهرباء عن المدينه فانه يقوم بامداد جيرانه بالكهرباء من مولده هذا 


وققد قام بتركيب احد تلك المحركات على سيارة فى الفديو الشهير له على يتيوب 


فهذلا جزاء من يجتهد ليتعلم ماهى الطاقة الحرة 

وهذا الاختراع للرد على المكذبين والمشككين للطاقة الحرة الذين يريدون العرب فى قمة التاخر والتخلف عن ركب التكنولوجيا 

ولكنها اختراعات تم محاربتها لنظل فقراء ومحتاجين الى الطاقة المكلفة 

ليظل الاغنياء اغنياء ويزدادوا غناء على حساب الباقين 
ويزيدوا الفقراء فقرا 

فاين المكذبين من تلك الاختراعات ام انها محرمة علينا لنظل الى الابد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

للمزيد





Directory:Surge Motor Technology by Troy Reed

From PESWiki

Jump to: navigation, search


 Troy Reed with his motor


In around 1994, Troy Reed claimed to have a fuelless, pollution-free motor with around 7 kilowatts of output, powerful enough to run a house or a car. The technology received a flurry of high-level interest, including major media. Actor and co-inventor, Dennis Weaver organized a cross-country demonstration. 
The technology was apparently hampered when Troy's wife and VP of the company divorced and moved to Costa Rica. Reed admitted on tape in 1999 that he had not achieved self-sustainability. 
From 1980-1995, Troy allegedly built a generator that allegedly was powering his own home (and some of the neighbors when the power went out). Usually it put out around 15-30 kW, but it was capable of putting out 70 kW. 
As of 2006, the son, Mark, is doing other things, but would eventually like to resurrect the "Mach II" version of the magnet motor, for which he has the full blueprints that he drew. 

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162201.html
* 
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directo...y_by_Troy_Reed

الصور بالمرفقات* 
*الصور المرفقة*



Troy_Reed_with_motor_300.jpg‏ (7.5 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 82)



Troy_Reed_demonstrating_motor_powering_a_light_300.jpg‏ (6.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 74)







http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162201.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

* بعض الصور للمحرك الاول له فى عام 1994 

والرسم لها 

الصور بالمرفقات

وكذالك ملف شرح تركيب المحرك 

وهو يعتمد على حركة الغانط والحركة الميكانيكة للمكابس*​


*الصور المرفقة*



WO9010337_troy_reed_magnetic_motor_600.gif‏ (34.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 66)



US_patent_5742111_fig1_200.gif‏ (9.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 56) *الملفات المرفقة*



WO9010337_Magnetic_Motor.pdf‏ (70.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 175)


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

* بعض الصور للمحرك الدائم الحركة 
وتركيب نموذج منه على سيارة والسير بها*​

سيارة لاتحتاج الى وقود ابدا 
*الصور المرفقة*



وقود الماء 303.jpg‏ (26.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 26)



وقود الماء 304.jpg‏ (18.3 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 20)



وقود الماء 306.jpg‏ (28.6 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 14)


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

* الكثير من المحركات الدائمة الحركة اللتى ولد الكهرباء وتحل مشكلة الطاقة العالمية 

ولكن يتم التعتيم عليها لمصلحة من ؟

 





ربما ليظل الاغنياء اغنياء ويزيدوا الفقراء فقرا بزيادة اسعار الطاقة من الحين للاخر ونعيش للابد في الفقر والحرمان 



وربما تكون تلك المحركات بارقة امل لمهندس مسلم يخاف الله تعالى ويتم توفيقه الى ان يصل الى تلك المحركات 
والنصيحة لا تظهروا بالاعلام والا فالمصير واحد لكل من وجد الطاقة الحرة 
والان مع الروابط للعلماء والمحركات الدائمة الحركة 

= الرابط الاول لفديو يشرح فيه هذا العالم النموذج الاول لمحركه الذى يعمل على المغانط بالاضافه الى حركة المكابس الميكانيكية اللتى تقوم باكمل الدورة للمحرك وعلى ما اتذكر ان هذا النموذج كان اناج سنة 1991 


اسم الفديو 
THE SURGE TECHNOLOGY MAGNETIC FREE ENERGY MOTOR RUNS ON ITS OWN DEFIES THE LAWS OF PHYSICS The Alternative Energy COVERUP !!!!! PART 1




الرابط له 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqsyl...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqsyl...layer_embedded


2= الفديو الثانى 


يشرح فيه كيف يتم تركيب مولد للكهرباء منفصل عن المحرك ومتصل به بواسطة سير نقل الحركة 

وانه لايوجد مصدر خارجى للطاقة الكهربية من اسلاك امداد وخلافه 


اسم الفلم 
SURGE TECHNOLOGY PART 2 BY TROY REED

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG4bX...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG4bX...layer_embedded


وهذا المحرك هو الذى وضعت مخططاته بالمرفقات 

اما النموذج الحديث فقد احتفظ هذا العالم بمخطططه لنفسه 
وهذه فرصة لتعلم كيف تعمل تلك المحركات الدائمة الحركة والعمل على تطويرها




3= هذا هو فديو يشرح فيه هذا العالم المحرك الدائم الحركة الذى يولد 30 كيلووات ساعه 
وانه عمل على تطويرة خلا اكثر من 15 سنه ليصل الى محرك تم تركيبه على سيارة والسير بها 

سيارة لاتحتاج للتوقف لشحنها بالكهرباء تذهب بها اينما شئت 


اسم الفديو 

ELECTRIC VEHICLE SURGE TECHNOLOGY NO BATTERIES NO GAS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8...layer_embedded



================================================


هنا فديو اخر لمحرك دائم الحركة ينتج 700% طاقة كهربية اكثر مما يحتاج ويصلح لتشغيل المصانع والمنازل والسيارات وكل شئ 

وكان اسم المحرك  cycclone
وللاسف تم محاربة مخترعه وتم ايداع المحرك احد المتاحف 

اسم الفديو 

Magnetic Engine

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8La...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8La...layer_embedded


http://www.cycclone.us/index.html



===================================

وهنا احدى الحكومات تولت بناء هذا المحرك لتوليد الكهرباء

ويسمى محرك ال I B M 

بمدينة بودابست بدوله المجر =- هنجريا 
Electromagnetic Over Unity Power Plant


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDeXT...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDeXT...layer_embedded
=================================================


وهذا هو محرك اخر دائم الحركة للمخرع والعلم جون كريستي 

الاسترالى 

ومحركه يمكنه انارة المنازل والسفن والطائرات و كل شئ يحتاج الى طاقة 

فهو محرك لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية من المغانط الداخلية له 

اسم الفديو 

FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCel...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCel...layer_embedded



=====



FREE ENERGY magnet motor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gkr7...layer_embedded


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gkr7...layer_embedded


==========


How to Build Your Own Home Made MAGNET MOTOR to Generate FREE ENERGY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ids0g...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ids0g...layer_embedded
=====


رابط خاص لموقعه 

Magniwork - The Energy of Tomorrow, In Your Home Today!


Magniwork - The Energy of Tomorrow, In Your Home Today!





why FREE ENERGY magnet motor was hidden from publick



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBvwJ...layer_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBvwJ...layer_embedded

*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*مهندس كهرباء يابانى اخنرع احد المحركات الدائمة الحركة واللتى تعطي فائض كهربي*

*من اليابان 
ومع هذا المهندس اليابانى العبقري 
*
*مهندس كهرباء يابانى اخنرع احد المحركات الدائمة الحركة واللتى تعطي فائض كهربي*
*
*
*






International prep 
Despite his plan to do things domestically first, Minato is well prepared for the international markets. He is armed with both six years of living and doing business in Los Angeles in the early 90s -- and with patent protection for over 48 countries. His is hardly a provincial perspective. 

His US experience came after playing the piano for a living for 15 years. He began tinkering with his invention in the mid-70s. The idea for his magnetic motor design came from a burst of inspiration while playing the piano. 

But Minato decided to drop everything in 1990 to help his daughter Hiroko, who at the age of 20 decided that she wanted to be a rhythm and blues star in the US. Minato is a strong believer in family: If Hiroko was going to find fame and fortune in the US, Dad had better be there to help manage her. He suceeded in helping Hiroko to achieve a UK dance chart number one hit in 1995. 

In 1996 Minato returned to Japan and his magnetic motor project. The following year he displayed his prototypes to national power companies, government officials and others at a five-day conference in Mexico City. Interest was palpable, and Minato realized that his invention might meet a global need for energy-saving devices. 




Subsequent previews and speeches in Korea and Singapore further consolidated his commitment to bringing the invention to fruition, and he was able to bring in several early-stage investors. 

During the late 90s, Minato continued to refine his prototypes. He also stayed in constant contact with his lawyer, registering patents in major countries around the world. Through his experiences in the US he realized that legal protection was critical, even if it meant delaying release of the technology by a couple of years. 

Ironically, by the time he'd won patents in 47 countries, the Japanese patent office turned him down on the grounds that "[the invention] couldn't possibly work" and that somehow he was fabricating the claims. 

But a few months later they were forced to recant their decision after the US patent office recognized his invention and gave him the first of two patents. As Minato notes: "How typical of Japan's small-minded bureaucrats that they needed the leadership of the US to accept that my invention was genuine." 





By 2001, the Minatos had refined their motors and met enough potential investors to enter into a major international relationship, initially with a Saudi company, to be followed thereafter by companies in the US and elsewhere. 

However, fate dealt the investors and Minato's business a serious blow when the World Trade Center was attacked in New York. The Saudis retreated, and Minato's plans fell back to square one. 

Now Minato is once again ready to move. With the first order in the works and more orders pending successful prototypes, he has decided that investors don't have to be primary partners. He is actively accepting inquiries from corporate investors who can bring strategic advantages and corporate credibility with them. His company, Japan Magnetic Fan, will make a series of investment tie-up announcements in the first and second quarters of 2004. 




Implications 
Minato's motors consume just 20 percent or less of the power of conventional motors with the same torque and horse power. They run cool to the touch and produce almost no acoustic or electrical noise. They are significantly safer and cheaper (in terms of power consumed), and they are sounder environmentally. 

The implications are enormous. In the US alone, almost 55 percent of the nation's electricity is consumed by electric motors. While most factory operators buy the cheapest motors possible, they are steadily being educated by bodies like NEMA (National Electrical Manufacturers Association) that the costs of running a motor over a typical 20-year lifespan comprise a purchase price of just 3 percent of the total, and electricity costs of 97 percent. It is not unusual for a $2,000 motor to consume $80,000 of electricity (at a price of .06 cents per kilowatt hour). 

Since 1992, when efficiency legislation was put into place at the US federal level, motor efficiency has been a high priority -- and motors saving 20 percent or so on electrical bills are considered highly efficient. Minato is about to introduce a motor which saves 80 percent, putting it into an entirely new class: The $80,000 running cost will drop to just $16,000. This is a significant savings when multiplied by the millions of motors used throughout the USA and Japan -- and eventually, throughout the world. 




The devices 
Minato's invention and its ability to use remarkably less power and run without heat or noise make it perfect for home appliances, personal computers, cellphones (a miniature generator is in the works) and other consumer products. 

The magnetic motor will be cheaper than a standard motor to make, as the rotor and stator assemblies can be set into plastic housings, due to the fact that the system creates very little heat. Further, with the motor's energy efficiency, it will be well suited for any application where a motor has limited energy to drive it. While development is still focused on replacing existing devices, Minato says that his motor has sufficient torque to power a vehicle. 





With the help of magnetic propulsion, it is feasible to attach a generator to the motor and produce more electric power than was put into the device. Minato says that average efficiency on his motors is about 330 percent. 

Mention of Over Unity devices in many scientific circles will draw icy skepticism. But if you can accept the idea that Minato's device is able to create motion and torque through its unique, sustainable permanent magnet propulsion system, then it makes sense that he is able to get more out of the unit than he puts in in terms of elctrical power. Indeed, if the device can produce a surplus of power for longer periods, every household in the land will want one. 




"I am not in this for the money," Minato says. "I have done well in my musical career, but I want to make a contribution to society -- helping the backstreet manufacturers here in Japan and elsewhere. I want to reverse the trends caused by major multinationals. There is a place for corporations. But as the oil industry has taught us, energy is one area where a breakthrough invention like this cannot be trusted to large companies." 

Minato was once close to making a deal with Enron. But today, he is firmly on a mission to support the small and the independent -- and to go worldwide with them and his amazing machine. "Our plan is to rally smaller companies and pool their talent, and to one day produce the technology across a*


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*
الادلة والبراهين على المحركات الدائمة الحركة لعل الله تعالى ينفع بها المسلمين



 GMC HOLDING CORP, REMAT , RARE EARTH ELECTRO MAGNETIC ENGINE

محرك مغناطيسي يعمل على ادراة مولد كهرباء

تصنيع يدوى


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Lnh...layer_embedded​


==================================

 Perendev magnetic motor 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFGiW...eature=related​


==================================




 مخططات المحركات الكهربائية الدائمة الحركة 

مع شرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عمل كل منها 

وكيف يمكن انتاج 800% فائض كهرباء اكثر من الاستهلاك لها 

اسس علمية لمعلومات غائبة عنا




المخططات بالمرفقات​


الملفات المرفقة




Electrical generator coil, Stephen Mark.pdf‏ (687.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 43)



Electrical generator, self-powered .pdf‏ (1.10 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 53)



Electric motor, Ben Teal .pdf‏ (754.4 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 41)


====================================

===
 المزيد من المخططات للطاقة الحرة 


لعلها تساعد الكثيرين على فهم معنى الطاقة الحرة والطرق غير التقليدية للحصول عليها 


بالمرفقات

الملفات المرفقة



Fan Battery Pulser, Imhotep.pdf‏ (583.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 40)



Magnet motor, Charles Flynn.pdf‏ (1.82 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 41)



N-machine generator, Michael Faraday.pdf‏ (688.6 كي


===========================

 المزيد من مخططات الطاقة الحرة 


مع الاختراعات الجديدة وشرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عملها 
Acoustic water pumps: Bellocq, Dickinson and Benson 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5.

Pancake Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5

Electrical generator coil, Stephen Mark Chapter 5

Electrical generator, Alberto Molina-Martinez Chapter 5.

Electrical generator, Joseph Cater Chapter 5.

Electrical generator, Alfred Hubbard Chapter 5

Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 5

Aspden Efect, Harold Aspden Chapter 5

Aerial system, Frank Prentice Chapter 5


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
المخطط بالمرفقات
​
الملفات المرفقة



Tesla Coil, Nikola Tesla Chapter 5.pdf‏ (687.0 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 41)

==================================


 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 6

Battery-pulser, Ron Pugh Chapter 6.

Battery-pulser, John Bedini Chapter 6

Automotive Relay battery pulser, Imhotep Chapter 6


المخطط بالمرفقات
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​


الملفات المرفقة



Tesla Switch, Nikola Tesla Chapter 6.pdf‏ (583.9 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 44)



======================================

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------


Aerial system, Hermann Plauston Chapter 7

Aerial system, Nikola Tesla Chapter 7.

Aerial system, Raymond Phillips Chapter 7
Aerial system, Roy Meyers Chapter 7
Aerial system, Thomas Henry Moray Chapter 7.

Aerial system, Hermann Plauston Chapter 7
الوثيقة بالمرفقات


-------------------------------------------------------------------------
​


الملفات المرفقة



Aerial system, Nikola Tesla Chapter 7..pdf‏ (341.7 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 38)







==========================



 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


Britt Engine, Robert Britt Chapter 8


Clem engine, Richard Clem Chapter 8.

Compressed-air engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8
Compressed-air engine, Leroy Rogers Chapter 8.


Compressed-air tank, Scott Robertson Chapter 8.

Compressed-air/oil engine, Eber Van Valkenburg Chapter 8

Neal Compressed-air Engine, Bob Neal Chapter 8

Self-powered water-jet electrical generator Chapter 8
Turbine, Michael Eskeli, Chapter 8
Vortex tube, Chapter 8

Water-jet self-powered 800 watt generator Chapter 8.



الملفات المرفقة



Britt Engine, Robert Britt Chapter 8.pdf‏ (1.54 ميجابايت, المشاهدات 54)========================================


 ==
Co-axial Cable Electrets, Chapter 9

Electrets, Chapter 9

Pyramid, James Brock Chapter 9

Pyramid, Peter Grandics Chapter 9

Pyramid, Thomas Trawoeger Chapter 9

Stromerzeuger, Hans Coler Chapter 9

Joe Cell, Joe Nobel Chapter 9


الملف بالمرفقات
====​


الملفات المرفقة



Joe Cell, Joe Nobel Chapter 9.pdf‏ (598.2 كيلوبايت, المشاهدات 37)






=====================


مخططات المحركات الكهربائية الدائمة الحركة 

مع شرح بالصور لاجزاءها ونظريات عمل كل منها 

وكيف يمكن انتاج 800% فائض كهرباء اكثر من الاستهلاك لها 

اسس علمية لمعلومات غائبة عنا




المخططات بالمرفقات

Change Player Size





Watch this video in a new window






FREE ENERGY Home Generator -Zero Point Energy - Off the Grid






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCelx7qe_M&feature=player_embedded

ELECTRIC VEHICLE SURGE TECHNOLOGY NO BATTERIES NO GAS




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jt5z8...ayer_embedded# 


=========================
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QDfN9pVF0g


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QDfN9pVF0g​


==========================*


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*ان الصدق ليهدى الى الجنه وان الكذب ليهدى الى النار اللهم اهذى المكذبين ليتوبوا اليك*

*اليكم المزيد من المحركات بالادله لها - فأين ادلة المكذبين الذين يريدون التخلف والجهل 
 واليكم المزيد 

فاين ادلتكم اللتى تويد كذبكم 

لاتوجد لان الكذب لا ادله له 

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل من كتم تلك العلوم وعمل على منع نشرها وهو يعلم تماما انها صالحة ولكن خبث نفسه وحقده على العرب يجعله يمضى وقته في التكذيب بدون ادلة لان قلبه قد امتلئ حقدا وحسدا على انتشار تلك العلوم الى المسلمين 

فلا يملك الا كلمة لاتجربوها وهو يبكى لانه يعلم ان تم تجربتها فسنكتشف الخدعه الكبري


1--


15000 فولت من الماء مصدر جديد للكهرباء من اكتشاف د Walter Lewin


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152272.html

2-----

Kapanadze 100 KWكهرباء مجانا استطاع المهندسين الاتراك تطوير جهاز استقبال الكهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146541.html




3 ---

Rotary Attraction Motor كهرباء مجانا


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147418.html
4----

المحول الكهربائى المحمول الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143758.html

5--
الرجل المعجزة - مهندس نجح فى استخدام الطاقة الحرة والمجانية والمتجدة لكل اغراض الحياة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146969.html


6-


مخترع الاطباق الطائرة العالم John Searl و لماذا تم اخفاء اختراعاته؟


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146696.html



7-------


محرك دائم الحركة يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144583.html




8--




طرق جديدة للطاقة الشمسية للدول العربية من امكانيات محلية الصنع 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150794.html


9-----


دكتور الDr. Schwartz وتوليد الكهرباء بالمجان =وشرح جهازة للكهرباء الصامته السلام عليك


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151728.html




10


من شعر الرأس = كهرباءمجاناsolar panel


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153236.html



11------
تحويل الموجات إلى كهرباء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119529.html
12-----

طاقة كهربية مجانا تصنيع محلى وسهل

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114743.html

13-----
انتاج الكهرباء باستخدم دراجة Bicycle Powered Generator


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154149.html


14-----

الطاقة البديلة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154910.html

15----



محرك مغناطيسي سهل التصنيع ودائم الحركة Free Energy # 2 - Working Magnet Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144763.html

16---
توليد الكهرباء من الرياح ارجو مساعدة ومناقشة الى د باشراحيل ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150437.html


17--

احصل على كهرباء مجانا وتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117419.html


18---


كهرباء بالمجان طاقة كهربية جديدة من احد العلماء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156337.html




19----

احصل على كهرباء مجانا 3000 Wattوتعلم طريقة الصنع بنفسك 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118058.html




20---


كل المطلوب : موتور يصنع منزلياً يعمل بتقنية طاقة الجاذبية الأرضية ‏(

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144174.html

21----

تصنيع مولد كهربائي يعتمد على البطارية 12 فولت وعاكس .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99703.html







22---


اول عمل لي لصناعة مروحه لتوليد الطاقه الكهربائية ‏

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156916.html

23-----


شرح كيف تحصل على مغانط نيديوم من القرص الصلب = الهارد ديسك

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156346.html



24-----

آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



25-----


الحركة الدئمة من المولد والمحرك (هل يمكن )

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97552.html




26------


آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة بتكلفة مجانية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143445.html



27----


شاب يخترع ألواح طاقة شمسية من الشعر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158970.html

28------

المحرك دائم الحركة........بين الوهم و الحقيقة!


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html






29---

الطاقة المتجددة مستقبلنا المجهول

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t16941.html





30----

"شمسون" سيارة شمسية مصرية 100%


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159236.html


31--



الطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151054.html


32---



محطة كهربائية توفر الطاقة النظيفة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t159239.html




33--



استخدام طاقة الجاذبية الارضية كمصدر رخيص ودائم ونظيف للطاقة ‏


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t95395.html


34---

توليد الكهرباء من الرياح 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html




35----


طاقة الرياح ... كتب ومواقع !!! Wind Power

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149668.html



36---


الالية الميكانيكية لتصميم العنفة الريحية.........وكل عام وانتم بخير

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103919.html

37------



تصميم تربينات الرياح- رسالة ماجستير
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t156316.html



38----

إلى كل من لم تسنح له الفرصة , محرك كهربائي تلقائي الحركة؟؟؟؟ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t40984.html

39--

جهاز لشحن الحاسب بالقدم ــ يحول الطاقة الميكانيكة إلى كهربائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122052.html

40----




 اول دولة عربية تصنع عنفات ريحية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137688.html



41--

طرق توليد الطاقة الكهربائية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150278.html



42------

سوال


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t157024.html

مغناطيس مولد للكهرباء free energy coil للعالم Steven Mark solid state generator 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113609.html



43--


المرجو الاجابة عن هذه الأسئلة من فضلكم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154964.html



44--
مروحة تعمل بدون كهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21813.html



45-
اصنع مولد كهربائي يعمل بالماء بنفسك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t48817.html



كهرباء بالمجان مع المحرك العجيب ل Bruce DePalma


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144674.html




المحرك المغناطيسي دائم الحركة وتجربة لشرح طريقة عملهperendev


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144668.html


المحرك المغناطيسي وبعض اسرارة perendev motor princip

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144661.html


محرك دائم الحركة فى احد المعارض الدولية = يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية والماء

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144587.html


المحرك الدائم الحرك الذى يعمل بالجاذبية الارضية للرد على المكذبين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144581.html



انتاج الكهرباء من حول ماسورة العادم للمحركات GEET coil

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144568.html



ايها المحبطون نحن لكم بالمرصاد ....

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144206.html



انتاج الكهرباء النظيفة بكلفة قليلة بواسطة تطوير لواقط شمسية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94902.html
--------------



توربينات هوائيه لتوليد طاقه كهربائيه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152237.html








---------



آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانيةhttp://www.arab-

eng.org/vb/t148610.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148610.html







--------------


انشاءالمحرك المغناطيسي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154292.html










-------



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144413.html



طريقة مبتكرة لتوليد الكهرباء من الصوت

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154761.html

-----------


توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154779.html










----------



طاحونة هواء تضاعف من إنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121990.html








-----------

تصميم لمحطة تعمل على wind energy



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117352.html










-----------



تخزين الكهرباء


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154773.html









-----------


صوره متحركة تبين كيفية توليد الكهرباء من الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118827.html







-----------




استخدام طاقة الرياح (هل هي ممكن بهذه الطريقة) ... ارجو المشاركة



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103307.html








-----------


حساب الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة من طاقة الرياح


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t104011.html



كيف يمكننا الحصول على الكهرباء من الهواء نرجوا المشاركه


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101782.html


-----------


المانى اخترع دراجة تسير بسرعة 80 كيلومتر ساعة بالطاقة الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145977.html







-------------


الجاذبية الارضية لتوليد الطاقة ‏



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50952.html





محرك دائم الحركة باستخدام الماء



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t68996.html

-----------



Magnetic Motor


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113246.html




شرح المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511.html


-------------

عندي مجموعه من الأسئلة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟مشرووع


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153946.html






-------------





 inverter العاكس من 12فولت الى 220 فولت


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25656.html




-----------


استخراج الكهرباء من الماء الساكن


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145074.html






-----------

موقع رائع جدا يعلمك صناعة pv panels , windmills

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150265.html



من فلسطين السيارة الكهربية مشروع تخرج 2009 للمهندسين


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t150018.html



-----------
آلة ميكانيكية تنتج طاقة كهربائية على مدار اليوم وبتكلفة مجانية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148609.html


----------


مولد كهرباء على الطاقة المغناطيسة


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146637.html







------------
رساله إلي المشككين فقط في الطاقه الحرة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148441.html


بطاريات يمكن طباعتها.. وصديقة للبيئة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147204.html

-----------


الطريق الى التقدم العلمى الدكتور اسماعيل سيد احمد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t149239.html





-----------


طلب من المهندسين؟




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148073.html





-----------


التعاون فيما بيننا حول المحرك دائم الحركة .بعض الملفات

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t98069.html



-------------
موقع فديو للطاقة البديلة والمجانية


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147511.html








-----------
*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

د حسين قال:


> أخي أسامة وجميع المهتمين
> 
> أنصحكم للمرة الثانية بالاطلاع على كتاب اسمه الفيزياء المسلية وهو متوفر في جميع أسواق العالم وهو كتاب علمي مفيد ويتحدث بحيادية مطلقة وفيه أفكار جميلة جدا ولن تندموا
> مع تحياتي وامنياتي
> ...


 


fagrelsabah قال:


> اقراؤا لعب الاطفال
> اقراءوا الفيزياء المسلية
> ولا تقراءا التكنولوجيا فعلينا ان نظل متخلفين عنها دائما والفضل يرجع لمن يقول لك لا تقراء ولاتد
> رس ولاتجرب
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الأخوين المتناظرين .. مراعاة التخاطب الحسن .. 
الأخوة د حسين ،، م. فجر الصباح .. 

ارجو ان يكون الحوار .. ارقى مستوى.
وان نتمتع جميعاً.. بالخلاف ، إن وجد ، من أجل الوصول إلى الحقيقة..

وينبغي ان يكون في إطار الروح الطيبة .. بدون تنقيص وبدون تهكم .. وقذف ولمز وهمز..

وفقكم الله إخوتي الكرام.​


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ارجو من الأخوين المتناظرين .. مراعاة التخاطب الحسن ..
> الأخوة د حسين ،، م. فجر الصباح ..
> 
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وماذا افعل مع شخص يدخل موضوعاتى اللتى بذلت فيها الوقت والجهد لله تعالى لعل الله تعالى ينفع بها احد المسلمين 

ثم لا اجد الا اصراره على نشر كذبه بدون سند علمى وكلما طلبت الاسانيد تهرب 

ومن الحين للاخر يتعدى على بالاساءة والتكذيب 

فالمنتدى مفتوح ليضع به الف بل مليون موضوع باسمه يكتب ما يراه من وجهه نظره هو ولينظرا اذا قراها احد 

لماذا الهدم دائما ؟

لماذ يجب على ان اتحمل الاذى من عضو يدخل المنتدى بعضويات جديدة ليهاجم موضوعات الطاقة الحرة ؟

ما الذى يستفيده من وراء هذا ؟

ان المعارض يذكر فى مشاركة انه لايقبل هذا ومن حقه الرفض 

ولكن ليس له حق الدخول مئات المرات للتكذيب بدون سند علمى 

لماذا اصراره على تكذيب الحقائق ؟


فهل لكلمة الحق ان تسكت او تموت ؟


----------



## أحمد السماوي (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لو كل الأراء تم مناقشتها بعصبية الأخ fagrelsabah ...لكانت النهايه ....مستشفى الأمراض العصبيه ...

يا أخي المشكله أننا بسبب دراساتنا السابقه وجميع ما خبرناه من حياتنا العلميه يؤيد فكرة قانون حفظ الطاقه ...وألى أن نختبر محرك ينتج طاقه أكثر مما يستهلك ..نحن نصر على هذا القانون ....وأعتقد أن المحركات المذكوره تعتمد على مبدأ التنافر الكهرومغناطيسي ...ولا يمكن أعتبار هذه العمليه تتضمن خرق لقانون حفظ الطاقه ....وبالمناسبه ...الجميع بحاجه ألى أن يستعمل محرك ينتج أكثر مما يستهلك والجميع بحاجه ألى محركات لا تحتاج الى طاقه ...وهذا شيء مفرح ومبهج ...وليس هناك أي محاوله للتعتيم على اي فكره مطروحه ..كما يتوهم خطأً البعض ....فليس من المنطق أن يرفض الأنسان ما ينفعه وبصوره جذريه ستقلب الحياة رأساً على عقب ..ولكننا في نفس الوقت لانريد الأنجرار ..أنجرار الطفل المسحور ...بأتجاه أفكار وأراء ساذجه وسطحيه من أناس غير متخصصين ...وما في ذلك أي ضير كما أعتقد ...تحياتي للجميع ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 ديسمبر 2009)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل هذا هو جزاء كل من يقدم الطاقة الحرة للناس 

السخرية والاستهزاء 

واالتهرب من الرد باسانيد علمية سوى هوى شخصى ينم عن حقد وغل العمل جاهدا على منع انتشاره بين العرب 

لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المحركات تم وضع البعض منها والوثائق اللتى تشرحها 

ولكن السخرية من شخص غير مسئول وربما يكون ابنائي اكبر منه في السن وارجح فى العقل 

لعل القارئ لتلك الموضوعات يتعلم شيئا عن ان الطاقة الحرة مرفوضه من قبل البعض ممن اغلقوا عقولهم وارادوا اغلاق عقول الناس عن العلم 

وكل انسان عليه ان يعلم ان هناك ضريبه للعلم 

فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فى كل من استهزى وسخر من العلماء 

ولعل تلك الاساءات والتجريح سواء المباشر وغير المباشر يوضح لكم ما هو الجهد المبذول للتعتيم على رفض الطاقة الحرة 

فالانسان العاقل ان قراء موضوع ورفضه وتب رده مرة فلايعود ويصر على الرفض والاستهزاء الالف المرات 

وهذه عادت كل من يفتقر الى العلم 

فان وضعت له المحركات والادلة تهرب من الرد 
وزاده شيطانه غضبا بان يستمر فى مزيد من التجريح والاستهزاء باساتذه ومن هو اكبر من سن والد 

فهكذا تعلم ويريد ان ينشر الجهل بالتجريح وليس بالعلم ففاقد الشئ لايعطيه


----------



## عيدميلاد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر لك على هذا المجهود 
والى الاماااااااااااااااام ان شاء الله


----------



## eng_salem1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

والله ياخوانى انا مش عارف ليه كل الردود العصبية ايوه الموضوع ده صح انا عملته من فترة طويلة جدا ونجحوكمان ادانى اكتر مماتوقعت ورحت علشان اطبقة كنت عاوز اطبقة فى محرك سيارة صغير لكن للاسف نفس الحصل هنا برضه قالولى ازاى السيارة ممكن تشتغل بالكهرباء وبعد فترة ظهرت تجربة فى اليابان سيارة بتتحرك عن طريق بطاريات وطبعا كان عزمها ضعيف وفضلم يطوروها لما وصلت لجودة السيارة العادية ياخوانى والله احنا نقدر نعمل حاجات كتير لبلادنا بلاش اسلوب التعجيز والتقليل كان نفسى يبقى عندى الورق الخاص بالدكتور مصطفى مشرفة علشان تعرفم ان البلاد بخير بس عاوزه ينشال من على عينيها الغمامة السوداء الوضعتها علينا الغرب وده طبعا لسذاجتنا اسف ان كنت حاد فى الكلام بس انا بطلت افكر من يوم معرفت اننا كنت صح علشان متعبش والله المستعان الخ اسامة لو عاوز اساعدك يمكن تقدر تعمل النا محاربتش عشانة قولى عنوانك وانا احاول اوصلك


----------



## د حسين (22 ديسمبر 2009)

*باختصار*

بعد التحية
نحن لم نكذب أحدا بشخصه ( يعني اننا لا نكذب السيد فجر الصباح وخاصة اننا لانعرفه وليس بيننا اي تارات كما يقولون ولكن هاداه الله هو الذي بدأ بالشتائم -- راجعوا كل المواضيع المرتبطة بهذا وسترون كيف اتهمنا بالخيانة والوقوف في وجه مصالح الأمة مع ان هدفنا تحويل الجهود من موقع الموقع الغير مفيد الى مكان مفيد وهو الطاقات المتجددة وهذا واجب علينا لرفع الأذى عن المغرر بهم بأمور لا طائل منها)
(اما موضوع الرد العلمي فيكفي ما اورد الأخ عبد الله مرة عن محرك يعمل بالجاذبية في أحد المعارض وتبين انه للديكور والاعلان وصاحبه ذكر ان فيه محركا كهربائيا تم اخفاؤه بمهارة والهدف اعلاني لجذب الزبائن ولفت نظرهم ولم نجد اي متابعة من فجر الصباح على هذا التوضيح بل الهروب ؟؟؟؟ )
لكننا نكذب الموضوع وبالتحديد محرك دائم الحركة ونميز بين دائم الحركة ومحرك أخر تماما يعمل على الطاقات المتجدة وهو موجود ومستعمل ومفيد جدا ان نبحث لتطويره .​
سلاحنا في ذلك قانون انحفاظ الطاقة والمادة بنفس الوقت....وهنا تنويه للحصول على طاقة رخيصة نووية يكون هناك فقد في المادة .
وأخيرا أرجو من الأخ محمد باشراحيل (المشرف ) أن يبين رأه الشخصي في هذا الموضوع وأن يراسلني على ايميلي الخاص من أجل الوصول الى حل جازم 
والله من وراء القصد وشكرا​


----------



## الطاقه البديله (22 ديسمبر 2009)

fagrelsabah قال:


> اقراؤا لعب الاطفال
> اقراءوا الفيزياء المسلية
> ولا تقراءا التكنولوجيا فعلينا ان نظل متخلفين عنها دائما والفضل يرجع لمن يقول لك لا تقراء ولاتد
> رس ولاتجرب
> ...



إسمحلى يا أخى الكريم / فجر الصباح
كل من تفضلت بالإشارة اليهم كذابين ومضلين ضالين وجهابذتنا هم الذين على حق ... وإننى لأتعجب من هذا الذى قرر بكلمة لست أدرى من أين أتى بها أن نظريات الطاقة هى نظريات ربانيه ... يا سبحان الله.
نظريات الطاقة تحولت الى قرآن وكلمات منزله وناموس .. الى متى سنظل على هذا الجهل والتخلف.
يا جهابذتنا من فضلكم أحتفظوا بآرائكم لأنفسكم لأنكم تعلمتم ولم تتعلمو فى نفس الوقت ففى كل كلمة يثبت لنا جهلكم.
من لم يقتنع بما نسمع ونرى فعلية أن يقبع جانبا ويلتزم الصمت ويرحمنا من تلك الهراءات التى يطلقها معتقداً بأنه صاحب علم ومعرفه .... ولست أدرى هل هؤلاء تعلموا حقاً أم أنهم ممن أشتروا أوراقاً ليعلقوها على الحوائط للتباهى بالمؤهلات المزيفه.
أم أنهم من هؤلاء الذين يشترون الأبحاث العلمية لينسبوها لأنفسهم وهم أبعد ما يكون عن العلم والعلماء.
"جهلة يدفعون ثمن إحتفاظهم بجهلهم"


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الطاقه البديله قال:


> إسمحلى يا أخى الكريم / فجر الصباح
> كل من تفضلت بالإشارة اليهم كذابين ومضلين ضالين وجهابذتنا هم الذين على حق ... وإننى لأتعجب من هذا الذى قرر بكلمة لست أدرى من أين أتى بها أن نظريات الطاقة هى نظريات ربانيه ... يا سبحان الله.
> نظريات الطاقة تحولت الى قرآن وكلمات منزله وناموس .. الى متى سنظل على هذا الجهل والتخلف.
> يا جهابذتنا من فضلكم أحتفظوا بآرائكم لأنفسكم لأنكم تعلمتم ولم تتعلمو فى نفس الوقت ففى كل كلمة يثبت لنا جهلكم.
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نعيد ونكرر ، نرجو من الأخوة عدم الإلتفات إلى الجمل الغير علمية 
وتلك التي بها تهكم وإنتقاص وتحد .. ​ 
هناك أمور ُمَّسلمٌ بها .. فكل النظريات قابلة للتعديل ..​ 
على سبيل المثال : 
1- قانون التيار الكهربائي 
وهو V =RI
الفولت = المقاومة *التيار
هو معادلة خطية تمر بمحور الصادات والميل هو المقاومة .. وهي ثابت لكل مادة..
ولكن هل تعلم بأن العلاقة ليست خطية تماما ولكن تم جعلها خطية حتى يتمكن المهندسون من حل مسائلهم
2- علاقة الجهد والإنفعال 
الجهد = معامل الممطولية* الإنفعال 
stress=E *strain
وهي علاقة خطية ولكن فعليا فإن سلوكيات كل المواد غير خطية بالضبط..​ 
وكذلك في علم الموائع نفس العلاقة الخطية بين عزم القص ومعدل تغير السرعة وثابت المعادلة هو اللزوجة..

نظرية الطاقة تم إستخدامها وأثبتت فاعلية قوانينها في علوم الحراريات
ولكنها ليست قرآنا منزلا..وارجو الا نقحم القرآن في مناظراتنا خاصة إذا كانت نظريات لم ترتقي لدرجة الحقائق الكونية.​ 
في الدراسات العليا الماجستير والدكتوراه نكتشف الحدود الغير خطية Non linear termsونحاول حلها بواسطة الطرق التحليلية مثل طريقة العناصر المحددة وغيرها..​ 
ارجو من الجميع مراعاة السلوكيات العلمية في المناقشات وترك الترهات ..
والخوض في المفيد ..​ 
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.​


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الطاقه البديله قال:


> إسمحلى يا أخى الكريم / فجر الصباح
> كل من تفضلت بالإشارة اليهم كذابين ومضلين ضالين وجهابذتنا هم الذين على حق ... وإننى لأتعجب من هذا الذى قرر بكلمة لست أدرى من أين أتى بها أن نظريات الطاقة هى نظريات ربانيه ... يا سبحان الله.
> نظريات الطاقة تحولت الى قرآن وكلمات منزله وناموس .. الى متى سنظل على هذا الجهل والتخلف.
> يا جهابذتنا من فضلكم أحتفظوا بآرائكم لأنفسكم لأنكم تعلمتم ولم تتعلمو فى نفس الوقت ففى كل كلمة يثبت لنا جهلكم.
> ...





الحمد لله الذى جعل من امة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من يفهم مكرهم 

المحركات موجودة ووضعت اماكنها على الانترنت 
ولنهم لايريدون نشرها بيننا 

ولا احد يتصدى لتكذيبهم بالتنبيه عليهم باخطائهم 

واالله اننى لافتقد الاخ الصالح محمد الكردى المشرف السابق للقسم 

لم يدع تلك التجاوزات منهم وكان يقف امام كل من يخطى ويتعدى على موضوعات الطاقة الحرة بالتكذيب 
ولا اعلم اين هو الان اللهم انى اسالك ان تجعله واهل بيته من اهل الجنه جزاءا لما قدم من عمل لله تعالى 


اما الان فان قام احده بسبي او الاستهزاء فيجب ان اقول له مشكور اما ان قمت بالرد عليهم فيتم التنبيه على بعدم عمل هذا او اغلاق موضوعى الذى وضحت فيه الظلم 

فهل هكذا سنكون من اهل الجنه ؟
وماذا سنقول لربنا يوم القيامة ان سالنا لماذا كتمتم و منعتم هذا العلم عن عبادى ؟
لماذا رضيتم لهم الفقر ؟ 
احتى تظلوا اغنياء ؟ ويظلوا هم فقراء اذلاء لكم ؟ 


من اراد ان يطلع على الموضوع سيجد الروابط وهذا العلم السليم المحارب من قبل فئه لا ترضي بنشره 
ومن ينشره فاجره على الله تعالى


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*   من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​​​​​​*​


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*     من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​​*​


----------



## سعيد كروم (28 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخ حسن والفكره ممتازه ورجاء من الاخوه الاعضاء مد يد العون لنجاح هذه الفكره مع تحياتي وشكرآ:20:


----------



## محمودنبيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يوفق الجميع في الوصول الي المحرك المثالي وتوظيفه في حياتنا بأفضل صورة
وانا علي استعداد ان اساهم في مجال الكهرباء والتحكم و الميكروكنترولر بقدر ما استطيع 
وانا أعلم انه صغير جدا ولكن قد يكون مشاركة في دفعة صغيرة لعربة الإبداع والتميز


----------



## حسن59 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخ.سعيد كروم
ا شكرك شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك وسوف اراسلك للتنسيق فيما بيننا وكيفية تعاوننا 
وفقك الله لما فيه خير هذه الامة*


----------



## حسن59 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخ محمود نبيل
**ا شكرك شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك وسوف اراسلك للتنسيق فيما بيننا وكيفية تعاوننا 
وفقك الله لما فيه خير هذه الامة*


----------



## محمودنبيل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقكم جميعا في مسعاكم


----------



## احمد خورما (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ان اغلب المشاريع التي قد لاتصدق هي موجودة والادهى ان هناك مشاريع وبحوث اكبر من ان تعقل او تصدق الا انها موجودة 
اذ كانت هناك فائدة من نقل الحديث والمناقشة فانة العمل والا فالنقاش مستمر
(اما المحرك الدائم الحركة من الممكن تصنيعة وعملة كمحرك ومولد في آن واحد)


----------



## zourkane (1 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقكم جميعا في مسعاكم*


----------



## سعيد كروم (3 يناير 2010)

الشكر لله يأخ حسن والله المستعان مع تحياتي وشكرآ:20:


----------



## سامح كامل (4 يناير 2010)

احترامي لكل من تناول الموضوع نقدا او تاييدا ولكننا بصدد قضية اعيت عقول المخترعين علي مر 800 عام علما بان اول التصميمات المطروحه للنقاش لا تعمل لسبب بسيط جدا هو ان محرك العجله الباحثه عن التوازن غير ممكن علميا ولا اريد ان اقلل من حماس الزملاء ولكن هناك من الافكار ماهواسهل دراسة وتطبيقا كما ورد سلفا من مشاركات الاعضاء وهذا رايي الخاص بناءا علي قدر ملحوظ من الثقافه بالذات في هذا الجانب وشكرا للجميع وشكرا لطروحكم البناءه وللمزيد من التقدم


----------



## حازم555 (5 يناير 2010)

*الحمد لله انحلت المشكلة وظهر الجهاز للوجود*

يا اخي من يقول انها لن تدور فقد خسيء 

انظرو الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFzcMZ8qxXM&feature=related


والاختراع مصري 100%


----------



## درنفيس (6 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
السلام عليكم
في البداية اشكر صاحب الموضوع على طرح الفكرة جد عبقرية والموضوع يحتاج الى تركيز من نوع خاص وليس نوع من الشتائم حيث ان زائر الصفحات سوف يضن اننا في جلسة سمر او برنامج مضحك 
نظريا نعم تطبق 
عمليا نعم تطبق
وسوف تدور
لكن ليس كما هو موضح بالطريقة التي تبادرت الى اذهان الجميع
صنعت واحدة مصغرة ودرات لكن تحتاج الى البداية فقط اي ان تقوم انت باعطائها التدويرة الاولى وسوف تبقى تدور باذن الله
لن اكون كاتما للعلم لا ما عاذ الله لكن لي طلب صغير واحد من صاحب الموضوع ومن المشرفين وكل من اراد الرد وانيي صادق العهد ان شاء الله
جل ما اريده حذف جميع المشاركات المسيئة داخل هذا الموضوع ان كانت من السماوي 
ومن صاحب الموضوع
مصطفى العراقي


----------



## إسلام علي (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم
لكن عذرا زميلي العراقي
أين أسأت أنا في الموضوع ؟؟؟


----------



## د حسين (7 يناير 2010)

*كيف ظهر للوجود*

كيف ظهر للوجود وهو غير موجود أصلا ..؟؟؟؟
ان ظهوره على اليو تيوب أو غيره من وسائل الاعلام الضالة أو المضللة هو خدعة سينمائية وشكرا​


----------



## درنفيس (7 يناير 2010)

اخي الكريم الفكرة عبقرية اسلام
صدقا الفكرة عبقرية بس بالرغم من المعلومات الي نمتلكها لكن نسينا انو الي وضعو ا لقوانين هم بشر
ودائما في تعديل 
لو تمسكنا فيها ما نوصل الى اي نتيجة
اخي الكرمي حلا للخلافات
المفاصل الموجودة داخل هذه العجلة كما هو موضح هي مفاصل عادية بين القطع صح؟

تعال نحسبها وانجرب
لو هذي المفاصل حولناها الى مفاصل مغناطيسية 
جرب ورجعلي خبر
تحياتي


----------



## مراد بو معراف (7 يناير 2010)

حازم555 قال:


> يا اخي من يقول انها لن تدور فقد خسيء
> 
> انظرو الرابط
> 
> ...





هل هذا هو دليلكم . هل ستغيرون العلم والقوانين و المنطق بهذه الطريقة​هل سنتناقش على كلام واحد أجير يقوم بدوره في التفززيون​  

اقول لك اخي . يوجد عدة مواضيع ترفع من معنويات الشعوب . خاصتا وانها غير مكلفة كثيرا​


----------



## دلوفان69 (8 يناير 2010)

اولا الف شكر لصاحب الموضوع
ثانيا لو ركزت على الصور قليلا تجد بأن الفكرة تكمن في زيادة طول الزراع في مرحلة النزول ونقصانها في مرحلة
الصعود مما يكسب دفعا للعجلة بالاستمرار نظريا الفكرة جميلة 
وتمنيت ان يكون ردود الاخوة المشاركين بأتجاه التشجيع للفكرة ونقدها بالشكل البناء تطويرا للفكرة
ثالثا هذه اول مشاركاتي في هذا الصرح (المهندسين العرب) وان لا يكون المكتوب باين من عنوانه كما يقولون 
رابعا اضع القليل من اللوم على السادة المراقبين لتاخرهم في التدخل اهكذا ردود وشكرا


----------



## د حسين (8 يناير 2010)

*الى دولوفان العبقري*

تحية طيبة 
ان ملاحظتك في محلها أن الأذرع في الجهة اليمنى أطول وبالتالي عزمها أكبر .......صحيح ..... ولكن.... لماذا لم تلاحظ ان الأذرع في الجهة اليمنى أقل عددا من اليسرى ......؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## احمد صناعي (9 يناير 2010)

عذرا عالمقاطعه لكن موضوع العجلة كان مشروع تخرجي العام الماضي و انا مستعد انزل المشروع كامل و تطيقه العملي
لكن المشكلة كانت كالتالي:
العجلة تولد طاقة ضعيفة لا تتعدى ال 12 فولت في احسن اوضاعها وحاولنا زيادة قدرة العجلة لتنتج طاقة اكبر و كل الطرق ما نفعت في زيادة طاقتها 
ثاني اشي العجلة كانت تمشي لفترة ما بتتعدى ال10 ساعات ثم تقف و عليك كصاحب العجلة ان تقوم باعطائها دفعة لكي تعود للدوران و بعد البحث لم يتبين لنا كيفيه جعل العجلة لا تتوقف
سامحونيو شكرا لكم


----------



## د حسين (10 يناير 2010)

*نتيجة علمية كافية*

شكرا للسيد أحمد على هذه المعلومات وأعتبرها كافية لاثبات فشل المحرك دائم الحركة​


----------



## إسلام علي (10 يناير 2010)

أخ أحمد ضع مشروعك هنا رجاءا


----------



## lamdi (11 يناير 2010)

كثير من التفاح سقط..يعني سقط ؟هل يجب ان اقول سقط على الارض؟...لا..ولكن اسحاق نيوتن قال لماذا سقطت التفاحه؟ولم يقل على الارض؟ولكنه قال سقطت الى آسفل..؟الى الاخ علي اسلام اقول تقدم تقدم..هل يجب ان اقول الى الامام؟؟


----------



## درنفيس (11 يناير 2010)

لماذا دوما كلمة لالالالالالالالالالالا موجودة في قواميسنا
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اخوان رجاء الي حابب يستفيد يشارك والي مو عاجة لا يكتب
لانو جد راح نوصل لطريق كئيب
المهم نرجع لموضوعنة 
وخل اناقش الفكرة شوي شوي
حسب ما اردف الاخ احمد صناعي
ان العجلة كما حصل معه لن تدور الا عشر ساعات 
وربطت براس توليد 
يعني اعطتة طاقة
لو ربط محرك صغير بالعجلة مؤقت بزمن تسع ساعات خل نقول
يعطي دفعة ميكانيكية بسيطة للعجلة 
راح تستمر بالدوران بغض النظر عن كمية الطاقة المنتجة منها بلاول لازم انحل الموضوع نقطة نقطة
هذي اول نقطة خل نبدي بمعالجتها
وصدقا الي حابب انو ينغمس بهذا الموضوع ونطلع منة بنتيجة اتمنى نعمل تجمع لمناقشته لانوا لفكرة ممكن تطويرها


----------



## درنفيس (11 يناير 2010)

لماذا دوما كلمة لالالالالالالالالالالا موجودة في قواميسنا
:73:
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اخوان رجاء الي حابب يستفيد يشارك والي مو عاجة لا يكتب
لانو جد راح نوصل لطريق كئيب
المهم نرجع لموضوعنة 
وخل اناقش الفكرة شوي شوي
حسب ما اردف الاخ احمد صناعي
ان العجلة كما حصل معه لن تدور الا عشر ساعات 
وربطت براس توليد 
يعني اعطتة طاقة
لو ربط محرك صغير بالعجلة مؤقت بزمن تسع ساعات خل نقول
يعطي دفعة ميكانيكية بسيطة للعجلة 
راح تستمر بالدوران بغض النظر عن كمية الطاقة المنتجة منها بلاول لازم انحل الموضوع نقطة نقطة
هذي اول نقطة خل نبدي بمعالجتها
وصدقا الي حابب انو ينغمس بهذا الموضوع ونطلع منة بنتيجة اتمنى نعمل تجمع لمناقشته لانوا لفكرة ممكن تطويرها:28:​


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

درنفيس قال:


> لماذا دوما كلمة لالالالالالالالالالالا موجودة في قواميسنا
> :73:
> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
> اخوان رجاء الي حابب يستفيد يشارك والي مو عاجة لا يكتب
> ...



لان هناك من يريد ان يظل العرب فلاحين مزارعين ليعملوا ويشتروا منتجاتهم ويظلوا فقراء الى الابد 
فان كان الحديث عن راقصة او ساقطة لما هاجموا صاحب الاختراع والموضوع بهذا الشكل العفن 

ولكن هذ يحدث ليعلم الناس سبب تاخر الامة الاسلامية عن ركب الحضارةوالتكنولوجيا 

ولكن الله تعالى لهم بالمرصاد وهو على كيدهم لعليم 
وباذن الله تعالى سيخرج الى الامة من يحررها من مشاكل الفقر والبطالة والتاخرالعلمى 

ولكن هؤلاء المفلسين علميا الذين يكذبون الطاقة الحرة وتلك المحركات لا ولن يستطيعون ان ياتون باسانيد علمية تؤكد كلامهم 
لان الكذب ليس له سند علمى سوى الكذب 
او التعدي بالسخرية والتكذيب والسب والشتم من حين لاخر لكل من يقدم تلك العلوم للبشرية 

فالله المستعان عليهم الفتح قادم باذن الله تعالى


----------



## د حسين (12 يناير 2010)

*شكرا للمراقب*

شكرا للمراقب لأنه حذف أحد التعليقات المسيئة 
وكان عليه أن يحذف كامل مشاركات هذا العضو المتميز
لأن من يصف العلماء الذين نتنعم اليوم بحضارتهم ( بالحمير تحمل أثقالا أو ما شابه ) لايستحق ان يكون عضوا مشاركا في هذا المنتدى المحترم ....


----------



## fagrelsabah (12 يناير 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا للمراقب لأنه حذف أحد التعليقات المسيئة
> وكان عليه أن يحذف كامل مشاركات هذا العضو المتميز
> لأن من يصف العلماء الذين نتنعم اليوم بحضارتهم ( بالحمير تحمل أثقالا أو ما شابه ) لايستحق ان يكون عضوا مشاركا في هذا المنتدى المحترم ....


ولماذا لاتذهب الى طبيبك الخاص ليعالجك من مرضك 

ولماذا لا يتم حجبك عن المنتدى كفاك سخرية واسهزاء وحقد ك على نجاح الاخرين


----------



## م.عماد ك (14 يناير 2010)

احمد صناعي قال:


> عذرا عالمقاطعه لكن موضوع العجلة كان مشروع تخرجي العام الماضي و انا مستعد انزل المشروع كامل و تطيقه العملي
> لكن المشكلة كانت كالتالي:
> العجلة تولد طاقة ضعيفة لا تتعدى ال 12 فولت في احسن اوضاعها وحاولنا زيادة قدرة العجلة لتنتج طاقة اكبر و كل الطرق ما نفعت في زيادة طاقتها
> ثاني اشي العجلة كانت تمشي لفترة ما بتتعدى ال10 ساعات ثم تقف و عليك كصاحب العجلة ان تقوم باعطائها دفعة لكي تعود للدوران و بعد البحث لم يتبين لنا كيفيه جعل العجلة لا تتوقف
> سامحونيو شكرا لكم


 
الأخ أحمد حفظك الله
تقول أن العجلة دارت 10 ساعات متواصلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ثم وقفت أو توقفت!!!
أقول وعلى الله الإتكال 
إذا حلك بسيط جدا فأنت وصلت لأمرك وطلبك...
ويكفيك من العجلة دورانها لعشر دقائق بالكثير لتعطيها ....حركة ميكانيكية لتدوم بإذن الله
لا تيأس أخي وأعد دراستك عليها مستعينا بالله


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (15 يناير 2010)

الموضوع جميل واشارة مهمة تمكننا من استغلال طاقة الجاذبية ويمكن تطوير العجلة لاستغلالها بشكل عملي وذلك بجعلها اكبر مايمكن ليكون الفارق بين وزنيّ الجهتين اكبر ويجب ان يكون استغلال الفائض من الطاقة اقل بقليل منها لنضمن استمرار الدوران والثالثة ان لا نجعلها تدور بلا حمل معين لانها ان تسارعت فان الطرد المركزي سيجعل الاذرع بشكل ممتد او متساوي فتتوقف عن الدورات لفقدها الخلخلة في الموازين .
اشكركم وانا مهتم بالمتابعة .


----------



## مستريورك (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور مقدما


----------



## إسلام علي (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
فلنركز في النواحي العلمية وندع التناقر 
أخ أحمد برجاء وضع تفاصيل مشروعك لو سمحت


----------



## dilyaro (25 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووورر


----------



## ricielectric (30 يناير 2010)

*the experiment video*

, Wheel experiment video (real player file


----------



## أحمد السماوي (31 يناير 2010)

الفلم واضح...مجهود مشكور ..يثبت التحليل الذي قلناه منذ البدايه....


----------



## هاني صبح (31 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبه للعجلة ستدور ولكن ليس الى مالى نهاية بوجود ممانعة هنالك الهواء واحتكاك المحور ولو استطعناان نزيل هذه المماانعة وجعلها صفر ربما استطعنا ان نصل الى نظام مستقر وهذه التجربة قاموا بها عديد من العلماء فيما سبق وكانت على اشكال متعددة واخرها عالم استطاع ان يجعلها مستقرة وتدور باستمرار واراد شرائها قيصر روسيا وكانت بالنسبه للعامة بمثابة السحر وكان يضعها في حجرة ويدخل الناس ليشاهدوها مقابل المال الى ان مات المخترع ويقال انه اتضع ان هنالك شخص مختبئ في الداخل وكلما سكنت كان يحركها بخيط رفيع غير ظاهر


----------



## alyroxy (2 فبراير 2010)

اخوانى الكرام هذا الاختراع تم تصميمة بالفعل عن طريق مخترع عربى مصرى و قد اعلن عنة فى برنامج تليفزيونى شهير على النيل سات ،وهذة الحلقة موجودة بالفعل على اليوتيوب كاملة وبها الفيديو الذى يوضح شكل الاختراع ((اكتب فى البحث فى اليوتيوب أسم عادل شريف)) وهو اسم المخترع العربى 
هذة الحلقة تم اذاعتها من حوالى شهر و لاكن المذيع (ا/ابراهيم حجازى- برنامج دائرة الضوء) ذكر فى اكثر من حلقة انة لايوجد رد فعل حتى الان من قبل الحكومات العربية على الاختراع و خائف من التدخل الاجنبى لشراء الاختراع من المخترع الذى اعلن انة يريد تطبيقة فى مصر ليستفيد منة كل العرب ثم البشرية كلها


----------



## alyroxy (3 فبراير 2010)

و بالاضافة فقد ذكر المخترع (وهذا واضح فى الفيديو الخاص بالجهاز)ان هذا الجهاز يعطى اى عزم مطلوب و كذلك يعطى اى سرعة مطلوبة
وهذا الجهاز مصنوع من بعض المواسير الحديد و رمان بلى واوزان ويبداء حركتة من الثبات مباشرة بمجرد تحرير نظام الفرملة
فى انتظار ردودكم


----------



## وزوز (3 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم مالكم يا شباب احنا كل واحد بقدم الي عنده وحلو النقد البناء بس من غير ما كل واحد يزعل من الثاني


----------



## بوب رام (4 فبراير 2010)

لولا النقاش لما خرجت النتائج
احسنتم


----------



## قيصر سليمان (10 فبراير 2010)

هذه العجلات نظرية قديمة ولكن غير مجدية في توليد الطاقة الا في حال كان حجمها هائل جدا وقد نفذ الفكرة ميكانيكي
سيارات في فرنسا منذ مدة ليست بعيدة


----------



## الطاقه البديله (13 فبراير 2010)

إخوانى الكرام الأعزاء .......السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وعاد أصحاب العقول المتحجرة مرة أخرى الى الظهور كدأبهم دائماً
لنناقش الفكرة من أخر نقطة وصلنا اليها
ذكر أخونا الفاضل / أحمد أن الفكرة كانت مشروع دراسى فى جهة علمية والنتائج التى حصل عليها أن العجلة دارت لمدة 10 ساعات ثم توقفت وقد تفضل مشكوراً وأضاف أن أقصى جهد حصل عليه هو 12 فولت (قد يكون إستخدامى للمصطلحات العلمية غير دقيق فأرجوا المعذرة على ذلك لكونى غير متخصص فى كل مناحى العلم).
من هنا ومن تلك النقطة أعود وأوكد أن تلك العجلة ستدور بإذن المولى عز وجل الى آجال أكبر من ذلك بكثير بناء على المعطيات التى أمامنا، ولا يلزمنى لذلك أن يتحجر عقلى وأقول أنها يلزم أن تدور من تلقاء نفسها بناءً على معطيات البداية فالمهم فى بحثنا أن نحصل على طاقة مجانية ممتده بكافة السبل .........
ونبدأ من حيث توقف أخونا المهندس / أحمد
حصلنا على حركة تستمر لمدة ولآجل معين ونتج عن تلك الحركة طاقة بقدر ما ثم توقفت العجلة ....
وحيث أن ما يهمنى هو الحصول على إستمرارية الحركة بغض النظر عن طريقة العمل ومعطيات البداية، وبناءً على النتائج التى تم الوصول اليها أصبح لدى طاقة منتجة لم أستخدمها وهنا القصور فى الفكرة ...
فالطاقة الناتجة يمكن إعادة إستغلالها مرة أخرى لإعادة تدوير العجلة على شكل دفعات طاقة متذبذبه (آنياً وعلى فترات زمنية متباعده) وذلك بخلق مجال معناطيسى (بنفس فكرة الموتور) وبذلك نكون قد ضمنا إستمرار دوران العجلة بدون الحاجة الى مصدر خارجى لإعادة تشغيلها ومن نفس مخرجات فكرة العمل وفى النهاية نكون قد حافظنا على مضمون أنها طاقة مجانية.
أضافة الى ذلك ... علق أخى الكريم المهندس / أحمد فى سياق المشاركه بأن أقصى طاقة خارجة حصل عليها كانت 12 فولت ... وهذا دفعنى الى التفكير بطريقة أخرى تؤدى الى زيادة الطاقة المتحصل عليها من عملية الدوران ألا وهى إستخدام فكرة (مجرد إتجاه للتفكير وهناك العديد والعديد من الطرق) صناديق تعديل سرعة الحركة (الجيربوكس) مع تعديل مكونات مولد الطاقة المستفيد من حركة العجلة بحيث نحصل على طاقة (جهد كهربائى أعلى) تضمن إمداد ملف العجلة المستحدث ودائرة تنظيم توقيت التغذية أو آلية الإمداد بالطاقة اللازمة للتشغيل عند إنخفاض معدل الدوران بالإضافة الى طاقة إضافية يمكن إستغلالها فى ناحية أخرى.
تلك رؤية ... وأعتقد أن هناك الكثيرين ممن طرأت لهم أفكار للتعديل للوصول الى الأفضل وتطوير الفكرة المعروضة.
وأرجوا ممن يرى خطأ فى الفكرة أن يناقش بشكل حضارى ولا يوجه إتهامات أو نقد غير بناء كما أرجوا من الجميع المشاركة كل حسب إختصاصه، فتخصصى فى مجال الإلكترونيات (كهاوى محترف) وعلاقتى بالميكانيكا والكهرباء لا تتعدى دراسة المرحلة الثانوية وهذا ما يعنى أن أى مناقشة فى مجال الميكانيكا أو الكهرباء سأتركها للمختصين فى هذا الصدد.


----------



## amjed9090 (14 فبراير 2010)

انا رأيتها تعمل والله شاهد على ما اقول


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (16 فبراير 2010)

لم لا تطبقون عملي وتنشرون النتائج ونحن متابعين


----------



## malmoos (26 فبراير 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ncx2eVpWUzw]


----------



## dilyaro (26 فبراير 2010)

اختراعك حلو كتير برئي عندي اختراع افضل اجعل ساسوكي اوسبرمان يدورونها لعلها تفلح لانو كلاهما يعملان بالمجان فتحصل على طاقة مجانية


----------



## إسلام علي (27 فبراير 2010)

> *اختراعك حلو كتير برئي عندي اختراع افضل اجعل ساسوكي اوسبرمان يدورونها لعلها تفلح لانو كلاهما يعملان بالمجان فتحصل على طاقة مجانية*


أمثالك لا نريد أن نسمع لهم صوتا


----------



## اينشتاين71 (27 فبراير 2010)

you can find it in You tube search in Magnatic motors and gravity motors you will see it
regards


----------



## اينشتاين71 (27 فبراير 2010)

at WWW.free-energy-info.com  you my friend and for all people how do not imagen how engineering could be please find the following PDF file for you


----------



## فاتح مجد (1 مارس 2010)

يعني ياهيك المهندسين يا بلا
شاطرين فقط بتبادل اللعان والشتائم
شي بدو العرب فلاحين
وشي اذا واحد ما اقتنع بالفكرة منعملو من أعداء العم سام
صار لي سنة بدخل على هالموقع وانتو علقانين ببعضكم
يعني لو ماضيعتو وقت واشتغلتو بشي مفيد مثل الرياح والشمس كان أحسن مو هيك يا عاقلين


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثملى (1 مارس 2010)

اخى الكريم معذرة
ليس هناك محركات دائمةالحركة وبشكل مجانى تعتمد على الجاذبية 
محمد ابراهيم عثملى


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثملى (2 مارس 2010)

لا توجد على الاطلاق محركات تعمل وبصفة دائمة تعتمد على الجاذبيه


----------



## مشارك فقط (5 مارس 2010)

بصراحه استغرب من اللي يكسرون المجاديف او بصيغه اخرى يبررون خمولهم وكسلهم وعدم مقدرتهم على العطاء بالمستحيل ..... لايوجد شيء مستحيل ....

الى اهل النفوس التواقه والطموحه ( إلى الأمام بتوفيق الله ).
أخوكم مشارك فقط.*


----------



## إسلام علي (5 مارس 2010)

> بصراحه استغرب من اللي يكسرون المجاديف او بصيغه اخرى يبررون خمولهم وكسلهم وعدم مقدرتهم على العطاء بالمستحيل ..... لايوجد شيء مستحيل ....
> 
> الى اهل النفوس التواقه والطموحه ( إلى الأمام بتوفيق الله ).
> أخوكم مشارك فقط


*بارك الله فيك.**​


----------



## سعيد كروم (16 مارس 2010)

ياخونا بلاش الكلام المحبط وان شاء الله مافيش شئ مستحيل وربنا يوفق كل مجتهد الي ما يحبه ويرضاه مع تحياتي وشكراً:56:


----------



## وضاح_شوفان (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم د.محمد باشراحيل 
هل يمكن الاستعاضة بمحرّك كهربائي بدلا من طاقة الرياح أو المياه أو البخار أو... أو..... ؟؟

 وشكرااا


----------



## لخميسي عزام (26 مارس 2010)

اتمنى للموقع الرقي و التقدم إن شاء الله ، شكرا


----------



## عوني عوني (26 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته على الجميع*

اخي الغالي فجر الصباح يا ايها المتميز حقا وهي كلمة حق يراد بها حق وان شالله يكون فجر الصباح على ادين الناس الي متلك التي لا تكل ولا تمل في البحث عن جديد ارجو انك تطول بالك علي شوي وتاخدني بحلمك ... انا ابدا مو قصدي افكار هدامة ابدا ولكن فلتكن دعوة للنقاش .... اتفقنا... فالنبدأ.. اخواني اذكركم بالمبدا الفيزيائي البسيط مبدأ مصونية الطاقة
الطاقة لا تنشأ ولا تخلق من عدم
اخي الكريم القوة اللازمة لرفع المياه الى الخزان تساوي القوة اللازمة لتدويره بعبارة اخرى
محصلة القوة الكهربائية اللازمة لتشغيل المضخة لرفع المياه تساوي قوة المياه المتجمعة في الخزان التي سوف تدير المولد او المضخة مرة اخرى
في التجربة التي اوردتها لا يوجد مولد ولا محرك الحركة ميكانيكية بحتة صحيح
الأن قوة الماء الساقط نعم ستدير العجلة والتي بدورها سترفع المياه الى الخزان مرة اخرى صحيح
الأن القوتين متساويتين بحسب مبدأ مصونية الطاقة اذا لديك محرك دائم الحركة لفترة بسيطة ولا يمكن اخذ اي طاقة منه ابدا
لأدارة اي شيء او ربطه بمولد مثلا لماذا اخي الكريم ... لان بحسب المبدا البسيط الطاقة لا تنشأ ولا تخلق من عدم وبما ان القوتين متساويتين قوة الرفع وقوة التدوير فأن محركك لا يمكن ان يعطي اي طاقة اضافية
ولذا هو سيتوقف بالنهاية ولن يدور الا لفترة بسيطة اقول لك بسب قوة الأحتكاك هذه قوة ستضاف لقوة الرفع وبالمجموع تصبح قوة الرفع اكبر من قوة الماء الساقط وعندها سيتوقف المحرك بعد فترة 
نعم اخي الكريم طاقة الجاذبية هي تستخدم لتوليد الكهرباء هذا صحيح ولكن لو كانت مصدر طبيعي كما في الشلالات مثلا
مشكور جدا على تشغيل فكرك وو قتك الثمين وارجو ان تصبح من المخترعين ان شاء الله ولكن ضع قدمك على الطريق الصحيح
اخوك عوني


----------



## neseergolden (27 مارس 2010)

*ممكن تشرح عمله أخي
أكون شاكر لو أوضحت عمله بالتفصيل لأني أود تصميم واحد مثله في حديقتنا*​


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 أبريل 2010)

*المحرك الدائم الحركة تم اعتماد براءة اختراعه لمخترع من تركيا Muammer Yildiz Magnet Motor*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى 

من المانيا تم اعتماد محركة دائم الحركة من مخترع تركى الاصل من مركز براءة الاخترعات بالمانيا واعطاؤة الشهادة لذالك المحرك

اسم المخترع Muammer Yildiz 

ومحركه الان يتم تدريسه بالجامعات هناك على اساس ان احد مصادر الطاقة هو المجال المغناطيسي 
وتم استخدام مغانط النيودينيوم لتشغيله 

الرابط 

Muammer Yildiz Magnet Motor


http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Muammer_Yildiz_Magnet_Motor

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Muammer_Yildiz_Magnet_Motor


الخبر فى التلفاز ونشرات الاخبار العالمية 
Muammer Yildiz Free Energy Device

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el9krMCR-xk&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el9krMCR-xk&feature=player_embedded


عودة بعد فترة الايقاف بناء على طلب االاخ مشرف القسم مع العلم بانه لم يتم ايقاف من سبنى وشتمنى فحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
وبعد توقف الفيروسات اللتى كانت ترسل الى من المنتد ى


----------



## mothana abdat (9 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله

مشكور على الموضوع وغريبة

كيف ماحد فكر من اول في استخدام المجال المغناطيسي


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أبريل 2010)

وفقا للموقع فانه سيقوم بعرض اختراعه في مايو 2010 في ألمانيا، فهل لديك معلومات عن تاريخ ومكان العرض؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 أبريل 2010)

mothana abdat قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> مشكور على الموضوع وغريبة
> 
> كيف ماحد فكر من اول في استخدام المجال المغناطيسي



جزاك الله خيرا 

لا احد يجب ان يفكر فى استخدام المجال المغناطيسي كاحد مصادر الطاقة اللتى لاتنفذ 
فمثلا مساقط المياة والشلالات اللتى توضع بها تربينات انتاج الطاقة الكهربية فهى تعتمد على المجال المغناطيسي للارض والجاذبية الناشئه عنها 

والطاقة الكهربية عند مرورها بالملفات الكهربية والوشائع الكهربية تتحول الى مجال مغناطيسي 

وبعد نفاذ الطاقة الكهربية ينتهى المجال المغناطيسي 

والعكس صحيح 
فان المجال المعناطيسي لازم لانتاج الطاقة الكهربية مثلا 

وبنفاذ المجال المغناطيسي ينفذ الطاقة الكهربية 
والعمر الافتراضى للمغانط هو 400 سنه 

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> وفقا للموقع فانه سيقوم بعرض اختراعه في مايو 2010 في ألمانيا، فهل لديك معلومات عن تاريخ ومكان العرض؟



غالبا سيتم الاعلان عنه فى الانترنت 

وعند تواجد معلومات عنه ساضعها باذن الله تعالى لتعم الفائدة


----------



## zamalkawi (9 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> وبنفاذ المجال المغناطيسي ينفذ الطاقة الكهربية
> والعمر الافتراضى للمغانط هو 400 سنه


هل يعني هذا أن الطاقة مختزنةة في المجال المغناطيسي؟ وأن هذه الطاقة تنفد بعد 400 سنة؟
أم ماذا تقصد؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> هل يعني هذا أن الطاقة مختزنةة في المجال المغناطيسي؟ وأن هذه الطاقة تنفد بعد 400 سنة؟
> أم ماذا تقصد؟



نعم
فالمجال المغناطيسية تعتبر من اقوى المصادر للطاقة المجانية 
وهناك اكثر من 200 براءة اختراع لمحركات ومولدات للكهرباء المجانية من العالم نيكولاى تسلا 
وللاسف تم قتله فى نهاية عمرة والاستيلاء على اختراعاته واخفاؤها 

يمكن قراءة المزيد عنه 








نيكولاي تسلا(Nikola Tesla)






اليوم على الكوكل رأيت العلامة متغيره وعرفت انه ميلاد شخص اسمه Nikola Tesla بحثت عنه 
واحببت ان تشاركوني المعلومات .





تيسلا مواطن صربي ولد في 1856 وتوفي في 1943 وعمره 86 عام , بعد ان ترك للبشرية اعظم انجازاتها , 

بدأت رحلته عندما رحل للولايات المتحدة ليعمل لدى توماس اديسون , الذي خشي من ان يكون منافسا له , بعد ان عرض عليه فكرة التيار المتردد , والتي خشي اديسون انها قد تهدد اختراعاته التي تعمل بالتيار المستمر 

في البداية عرض عليه 100000 دولار مقابل تصميم مولد جديد للتيار المستمر , وبعد انتهاء تيسلا منه , كان رد اديسون : " يبدو انك لا تعلم كيف نقوم بالاعمال في امريكا " , ولم يعطه شيئا 

انتقل بعد ذلك ليعمل مستقلا , وتوالت محاولات توماس اديسون لمحاربته , بحرق مصنعه مرة , واحيانا بصعق حيوانات في شوارع نيويورك ليظهر للناس خطر التيار المتردد ! 
ولكن انتصار تيسلا الحقيقي جاء بعد ازمة الطاقة حيث استطاع اقامة اول مولد هيدروديناميكي على شلالات نياجرا ليقوم بايصال الكهرباء الى نيويورك ,

كان من ابرز انجازاته هو تمكنه من نقل الطاقة لاسلكيا , حيث استطاع ان يضيء عددا من المصابيح دون توصيلها بأية اسلاك , من خلال توليد طاقة ذات تردد خاص في مركز المختبر ,



وكان يرغب في تتويج هذا الانجاز بانشاء " الحلم الغير مكتمل " : برج Wardenclyffe



تبنى هذا المشروع احد اصحاب البنوك في نيويورك , جي بي مورجان , مجرد رجل اعمال يطمح ان يكون هذا المشروع فرصة جيدة للحصول على الثروة 
كان يطمح من خلال هذا المشروع الى اقتناص الطاقة من طبقة الأيونوسفير , وبثها على هيئة ذبذبات الى الكرة الارضية كلها لا سلكيا , حيث يستطيع كل انسان على الأرض الحصول على الطاقة اينما كان , حيث ستصله الطاقة من الفضاء المحيط به ! 

وتطويرا لهذا المشروع , تمكن من اختراع ما يسمى ( اشعة الموت ) وهي موجات تستخدم لتحطيم شيء ما بعد تركيزها عليه , 
ونتيجة لخوفه من ان يكون لهذا المشروع بعدا اخطر من مجرد الطاقة على الانسانية , قرر انهاء العمل به , في الوقت الذي اعلن فيه ماركوني نجاحه في ارسال اشارة عبر المحيط من لندن الى ماساتشوستس , لفكرة التي كان تيسلا هو صاحبها الأصلي

في 1943 , وفي غرفة في فندق في نيويورك , توفي نيكولا تيسلا , بعد ان سطر للعلم اعظم كلماته , وبعد وفاته ب 6 اشهر اعلنت المحكمة الفيدرالية العليا بالولايات المتحدة , ان نيكولا تيسلا هو صاحب الحق الاصلي في اختراع الموجات اللاسلكية وتطبيقاتها , بما فيها الراديو 

من غرائب هذا الرجل : 


كان يقوم بعمل تخطيطات المشاريف في ذهنه قبل كتابتها بالقياسات المطلوبة تماما , وكان دائما يصيب في تقديراته , ولم يخطئ ولو حتى مرة واحدة ! 
كان بمجرد ان يسمع كلمة يتخيل صورة لها في ذهنه , وكان ذلك سببا في معانات من هلوسات مستمره ادت الى عدة مشاكل نفسيه له تفاقمت مع ما لاقاه اثناء حياته المهنية 
كان مولعا بالرقم 3 , فكان لا يقبل اي رقم في حساباته الا اذا كان يقبل القسمة على 3 , وكان يعيد الحسابات كلها مجددا ان لم تكن كذلك , حتى وان استغرق ذلك ساعات ! , وكان لا يدخل منزله حتى يطرق الباب 3 مرات ثم يقوم بفتحه ! 





هذه قصة رجل لم يعرف عنه في تاريخ العلم الا القليل , على الرغم من ان له الفضل الكثير , 

وهذه معلومة مبسطة قمت بعرضها , ولمن يرغب في الاستزادة اقدم بعض الروابط المفيدة


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2010)

حيث أن الإجابة هي نعم، فلي سؤال هندسي
ما هو كم الطاقة المختزنة في هذا المغانط؟
مثلا كم كيلووات ساعة في الكيلوجرام الواحد؟
فعبارة العمر الافتراضي 400 سنة عبارة غير هندسية على الإطلاق طالما لم يصحبها ظروف تشغيل
فإذا قلنا 400 سنة، فهل يعني هذا 400 سنة متواصلة توليد طاقة؟
وما هي القدرة أو الاستطاعة التي تنتجها طوال ال 400 سنة؟ هل هي ثابتة أم تقل مع الزمن؟
وبالتأكيد هذه القدرة تعتمد على كمية المغانط المستخدمة، فيجب أن تكون الوحد هي وحدة قدرة لكل وحدة وزن مثلا، أي مثلا كيلو وات لكل كيلوجرام
والأسهل هو التعبير عن الطاقة بوحدات الطاقة لكل كيلوجرام أي كما ذكرت في بداية مداخلتي بوحدة مثلا كيلووات ساعة لكل كيلوجرام

أما النقطة الأخرى: هل هذه المغانظ موجودة في الطبيعة أم يجب تصنيعها بطريقة معينة، وما هي هذه الطريقة؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> حيث أن الإجابة هي نعم، فلي سؤال هندسي
> ما هو كم الطاقة المختزنة في هذا المغانط؟
> مثلا كم كيلووات ساعة في الكيلوجرام الواحد؟
> فعبارة العمر الافتراضي 400 سنة عبارة غير هندسية على الإطلاق طالما لم يصحبها ظروف تشغيل
> ...



عليك بدراسة ومراجعه المجالات المغناطيسية 

وكيف يمكن قياسها فلا احب الدخول فى جدل بدون فائده 

الارض تعطينا المجال المغناطيسي من ملايين السنين فهل نفذت طاقتها وامنتهت الطاقة الكهربية من مولدات الكهربية بمساقط المياه 

هل نقوم بحساب الجاذبية الارضية وززبادة ونقص المجال

اهذا هو الفرق بيننا كعرب وبين الغرب الذي يصدر لنا التكنولوجيا 

هذا ليس اول اختراع لمحرك معناطيسي فهناك المئات من تلك الاخترعات ولكن من يهتم !
يمكن مراسلة صاحب الاختراع شخصيا وسؤاله عن التفاصيل ان اردت المزيد فى موقعه على الانترنت


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2010)

حسنا
عندما دخل الأمر في مناقشة جادة عن كمية الطاقة المختزنة والتي قلت عنها بنفسك أنها تنضب هربت من المناقشة
رغم أنه سؤال عادي
سألتك أولا هل المغناطيس به طاقة مختزنة تنضب بعد 400 سنة قلت نعم
سألتك وماهي كمية الطاقة المختزنة، هربت من الإجابة وقلت كلام لا معنى له عن الفارق بين العرب والغرب
في الغرب يقولون: لا يوجد سؤال غبي ولكن توجد إجابة غبية
وهذا ليشجعوا الآخرين على السؤال
بينما عندما وجهت إليك السؤال سخرت مني ولم تعطني إجابة
فهل عرفت الآن ما الفارق بيننا كعرب وبين الغرب؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> حسنا
> عندما دخل الأمر في مناقشة جادة عن كمية الطاقة المختزنة والتي قلت عنها بنفسك أنها تنضب هربت من المناقشة
> رغم أنه سؤال عادي
> سألتك أولا هل المغناطيس به طاقة مختزنة تنضب بعد 400 سنة قلت نعم
> ...



هل تقصد ان اجاباتى عليك اجابه غبية 
انتظر الرد


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2010)

بالتأكيد لا أقصد هذا
ولأنني توقعت أنك قد تفهمها هكذا أضفت أنهم يقولون هذا لتشجيع الآخرين على السؤال
كل ما في الأمر أنك تهربت من الإجابة على السؤال ووجهت لي اللوم بسببه وقلت شيئا ما عن الفارق بيننا وبين الغرب، فقلت الغرب الذي تتحدث عنه يقول هكذا (وهي مقولة عندهم بالفعل لم أخترعها) أي أن الغرب لا يسخر من الأسئلة، بينما أنت فعلتها، والغرب لا يوجه اللوم لصاحب السؤال، وإنما لصاحب الإجابة
على كل حال سؤالي لا يزال معلقا
ولاأدري هل ستتهرب من الإجابة أم ستجيب هذه المرة


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> بالتأكيد لا أقصد هذا
> ولأنني توقعت أنك قد تفهمها هكذا أضفت أنهم يقولون هذا لتشجيع الآخرين على السؤال
> كل ما في الأمر أنك تهربت من الإجابة على السؤال ووجهت لي اللوم بسببه وقلت شيئا ما عن الفارق بيننا وبين الغرب، فقلت الغرب الذي تتحدث عنه يقول هكذا (وهي مقولة عندهم بالفعل لم أخترعها) أي أن الغرب لا يسخر من الأسئلة، بينما أنت فعلتها، والغرب لا يوجه اللوم لصاحب السؤال، وإنما لصاحب الإجابة
> على كل حال سؤالي لا يزال معلقا
> ولاأدري هل ستتهرب من الإجابة أم ستجيب هذه المرة



عليك الاعتذار اولا عن الاستهزاء بي واتهامى بالتهرب من الرد 
واتهامى بالاجابة الغبية

فهل ستعتذر ام لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2010)

أعتذر عن ما فهمته أنت استهزاء بك، فأنا لم أقصد الاستهزاء بك
وأعتذر عن ما فهمته أنت اتهامك بأن إجابتك غبية، فأنا أيضا لم أقصد هذا، وإنما هذا ما فهمته أنت رغم محاولاتي ألا تفهمها هكذا، وحيث أنه رغم محاولاتي ألا تسيء الفهم إلا أنك أسأته، إذا ربما أنا بالفعل كلامي يصعب فهمه بمعناه الذي أقصده لذا أعتذر
أما أن أعتذر عن اتهامك بالتهرب من الإجابة فأنا لا أرى داعيا للاعتذار
أنا سألت سؤالا مباشرا وأنت لم تجب عليه وتطرقت لمواضيع أخرى لا علاقة لها بسؤالي

على كل حال سؤالي لا يزال معلقا وأنتظر الإجابة عليه، لو كنت تعرفها، وهما سؤالان بالمناسبة وليس سؤالا واحدا، ولتسهيل المهمة عليك سألخصهما مرة أخرى
الأول: ما هب كمية الطاقة المختزنة في وحدة الوزن من هذه المغانط
الثاني: هل* هذه المغانظ موجودة في الطبيعة أم يجب تصنيعها بطريقة معينة، وما هي هذه الطريقة؟*


----------



## fagrelsabah (10 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أعتذر عن ما فهمته أنت استهزاء بك، فأنا لم أقصد الاستهزاء بك
> وأعتذر عن ما فهمته أنت اتهامك بأن إجابتك غبية، فأنا أيضا لم أقصد هذا، وإنما هذا ما فهمته أنت رغم محاولاتي ألا تفهمها هكذا، وحيث أنه رغم محاولاتي ألا تسيء الفهم إلا أنك أسأته، إذا ربما أنا بالفعل كلامي يصعب فهمه بمعناه الذي أقصده لذا أعتذر
> أما أن أعتذر عن اتهامك بالتهرب من الإجابة فأنا لا أرى داعيا للاعتذار
> أنا سألت سؤالا مباشرا وأنت لم تجب عليه وتطرقت لمواضيع أخرى لا علاقة لها بسؤالي
> ...


 صناعة المغنانط ليست من تخصصي 
يمكن طرح السؤال فى منتدى الهندسة الكهربية ليجيبك علي سؤالك اهل الاختصاص 


بالمناسبة مولدات طاقة الرياح اللتى تعمل من خلال مغناط مثبته على المحور الداخلى لها تنتج الالاف من الميجا وات ولم نسمع ان تلك المغانط انتهت طاقتها او ان صح التعبير مجالها المغناطيسي 
وهناك محركات كهربية بها مغانط تعمل بكفاءة اكثر من مائة عام حتى الان ولم تفقد تلك المغانط قدرتها 
وان اردت المزيد عن تلك المحركات فيمكن السفر الى المانيا حيث سيتم تقديم هذا المحرك للعامه كما وعد صاحب الاختراع


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> صناعة المغنانط ليست من تخصصي
> يمكن طرح السؤال فى منتدى الهندسة الكهربية ليجيبك علي سؤالك اهل الاختصاص
> 
> 
> ...


 أولا شكرا على إجابة السؤال الثاني
أما بالنسبة لإجابة السؤال الأول، فنحن نتحدث يا أخي عن شيئين مختلفين، فمولدات طاقة الرياح تعتمد على طاقة الرياح وليس طاقة المغانط
كذلك الحال بالنسبة للمحركات، فنحن نستغل المجال المغناطيسي وليس الطاقة المغناطيسية وهذا يتفق مع ما ذكرته أنت عندما قلت


fagrelsabah قال:


> ولم نسمع ان تلك المغانط انتهت طاقتها او ان صح التعبير مجالها المغناطيسي



أما الطاقة المختزنة في المغانط فأمر مختلف فأنت من قلت أنها تنضب، ولقد حاولت أن أراعي الدقة في صياغة سؤالي الذي أجبت أنت عليه في مشاركة سابقة:



fagrelsabah قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zamalkawi
> 
> 
> _هل يعني هذا أن الطاقة مختزنةة في المجال المغناطيسي؟ وأن هذه الطاقة تنفد بعد 400 سنة؟
> ...



وهذه الإجابة هي تحديدا ما بنيت عليه سؤالي عن كمية الطاقة المختزنة في المغانط



fagrelsabah قال:


> وان اردت المزيد عن تلك المحركات فيمكن السفر الى المانيا حيث سيتم تقديم هذا المحرك للعامه كما وعد صاحب الاختراع


أرجو لو عرفت أي معلومات عن مكان وموعد المؤتمر الذي سيقدم فيه مشروعه أن تخبرني


----------



## د حسين (11 أبريل 2010)

*توضيح لمن اراد ان يفهم ما يقرأ*

لدى تتبع اخبار ما يدعى المخترع التركي معمر يلدز الذي هو عنوان هذا الموضوع ....بتتبع بسيط على الانترنت وصلت الى اخبار اللجنة التي اختبرت المشروع وذكرت جدول القياسات على البطارية وواضح انخفاض الفولط من 12.5 فولط الى 12 فولط وتم ايقاف التجربة بعد خمس ساعات .... نستنتج بوضوح ان الطاقة في المنظومة كانت تنخفض باستمرار على عكس الادعاء .... وطالما الاعتقاد ان المحرك دائم لماذا توقفت التجربة بعد خمس ساعات .....​


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أبريل 2010)

د. حسين هل لديك روابط هذا التتبع؟
لقد أدخلت اسم المخترع في جوجل ولم أجد سوى ماضيع شبيهة بهذا الموضوع


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أبريل 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> د. حسين هل لديك روابط هذا التتبع؟
> لقد أدخلت اسم المخترع في جوجل ولم أجد سوى ماضيع شبيهة بهذا الموضوع



ربما يكون لديكم فلتره على جوجل وبالتالى لايظهر 

وبالمناسبة المحرك لايعمل بالكهرباء حتى لايدعى مدعى بان الفولت انخفض من كذا الى كذا 
عند رفض فكرة اوموضوع يجب وضع الادله من الانترنت وموقعها ان كانت هناك اصلا ادلة وليس مجرد كلام


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أبريل 2010)

لعض الروابط والصور

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Muammer_Yildiz_Magnet_Motor


http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Muammer_Yildiz_Magnet_Motor

FREE ENERGY # 18 Muammer Yildiz Magnetic Monopole Motor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEMJYIQQZTo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEMJYIQQZTo


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أبريل 2010)

magneticmotors4energy.com

http://magneticmotors4energy.com/ma...gy-18-muammer-yildiz-magnetic-monopole-motor/

http://magneticmotors4energy.com/magnetic-motor-videos/free-energy-18-muammer-yildiz-magnetic-monopole-motor/


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أبريل 2010)

الخبر على موقع 



apnicommunity.com


http://videos.apnicommunity.com/Video,Item,4226222853.html


http://videos.apnicommunity.com/Video,Item,4226222853.html


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 أبريل 2010)

disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/42255/FREE_ENERGY



http://disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/42255/FREE_ENERGY___18_Muammer_Yildiz_Magnetic_Monopole/


----------



## د حسين (11 أبريل 2010)

*جدول النتائج*

هذاهو الجدول الذي سجلت فيه الاختبار 
ومن يقول ان اختراع المدعي معمر يلمظ التركي لايحوي كهرباء يبدو انه تجاهل البطاريتين الواضحتين وهما من نوع ناشيونال دقق في الصور ...
يبدو ان العناد هو سيد الموقف لدى البعض وشكرا


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 أبريل 2010)

*اساتذة جامعة دالفت فى هولندا يدرسون هذا المحرك والمصدر الجديد للطاقة*

وكما وعد المخترع التركى بتقديم هذا المحرك للعالم 

فقد تم عرض المحرك على اساتذة وطلبة جامعة Delft فى هولندا امس 
وحضر الموتمر اكثر من 30 بين دكبور وطالب بالجامعة 
وتم شرح المحرك من قبل احد اساتذة الفيزياء 
وتم تشعيل المحرك لمدة 15 دقيقة امامهم وقياس قوى الهواء الصادرة من المحرك اللتى تصل لى 250 وات 
وتم تفكيك المحرك امامهم وهو لايحتوى من الداخلى على مصدر للطاقة سوى المغانط المتواجده به فقط 
الصور بالمرفقات 





*


----------



## zamalkawi (23 أبريل 2010)

*تكملة المقال*

ها هي تكملة المقال الذي وضعه الأخ فجر الصباح

The wind speed and air density were measured, and the output was estimated to be around 250 Watts (not mentioned in the video). Also, after the video was turned off, the fan was removed from the device, and several people tried stopping the shaft with their hands but were unable to.

From what I've been told, this is the fourth or fifth demonstration Yildiz has given around Europe; and he's going to be hanging around through May 12 for a demonstration in Germany.


*Jury Still Out*

All this certainly looks promising.

Before concluding that sufficient evidence has been given that this is a bona fide magnet motor, two things need to be yet shown. Apparently most demonstrations Yildiz has given do not show the motor going longer than 10-15 minutes. The size of the core is such that it could house a hidden battery and motor that could possibly provide that much power. That needs to be ruled out.

Second, the possibility of magnet depletion being the source of energy needs to be analyzed and ruled out. That would be interesting science but not practical for energy generation.

ورابط المقال هو:
http://pesn.com/2010/04/22/9501639_Yildiz_demonstrates_magnet_motor_at_Delft_University/

خلاصة معناه
الموتور أخرج قدرة 250 وات. البعض حاولوا إيقاف المحرك بأيديهم ولم يستطعوا
هذه هي المرة الخامسة التي يعرض فيها معمر اختراعه
ولكن لا يمكن الحكم على اختراعه، فالمحرك لم يعمل أكثر من 15 دقيقة، وقلب المحرك كبير بدرجة تسمح بإخفاء بطارية داخله، ويجب التأكد من هذا
ثانيا يجب تحليل قدرة المغانط على إنتاج الطاقة، وهذا يمكن أن يكون علم مسلي، ولكنه ليس إنتاج للطاقة بصورة عملية

هذا هو رأي كاتب المقال الذي أعتقد أنه أيضا شهد التجربة بنفسه
الخلاصة، لا يمكن الحكم النهائي على الاختراع حتى الآن
وهذه ليست دعوة لرفض الاختراع، ولكنها دعوة لعدم القفز إلى النتائج
دعوة للتريث واتباع التفكير العلمي الذي من الواجب أن يتمتع به المهندس أو الهاوي الجاد للهندسة
أما التسرع في الحكم، أو الحكم بدون دراسة فهو طريق مضمون للفشل


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

صورة المحرك من الداخل وافاد العلماء بانه لايوجد له الاسلاك او ملفات كهربية لادارته ولاابطاريات ولاى شئ من مصادر الطاقة سوى قوة التنافر بين الاقطاب المغناطيسية 

وقد تم الحصول على براء اختراع للمحرك من المانيا 
بمعنى انه تم ادخاله على اللجان المتخصصه بالفحص الفنى وتجربته لمدة عادتا تصل الى عامين قبل اعطاء براءة الاختراع 
وبعدها يحصل على الاختراع باسمه 

ولكننا هذا حالنا كعرب لانتفق على شئ ابد 
والشئ الوحيد الذى نتفق عليه 
هو ان لانتفق على شئ

من اراد العلم والمزيد فليدخل على موقع الاختراع على الانترنت او يذهب الى هناك ليشاهده بعيينيه 


صورة المحرك من الداخل


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

صورة المحرك من الداخل وافاد العلماء بانه لايوجد له الاسلاك او ملفات كهربية لادارته ولاابطاريات ولاى شئ من مصادر الطاقة سوى قوة التنافر بين الاقطاب المغناطيسية 

وقد تم الحصول على براء اختراع للمحرك من المانيا 
بمعنى انه تم ادخاله على اللجان المتخصصه بالفحص الفنى وتجربته لمدة عادتا تصل الى عامين قبل اعطاء براءة الاختراع 
وبعدها يحصل على الاختراع باسمه 

ولكننا هذا حالنا كعرب لانتفق على شئ ابد 
والشئ الوحيد الذى نتفق عليه 
هو ان لانتفق على شئ

من اراد العلم والمزيد فليدخل على موقع الاختراع على الانترنت او يذهب الى هناك ليشاهده بعيينيه 


صورة المحرك من الداخل


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 أبريل 2010)

رابط براءة الاختراع 

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?WO=2009019001


Pub. No.: WO/2009/019001 International Application No.: PCT/EP2008/006459
Publication Date:	12.02.2009	International Filing Date:	06.08.2008
Chapter 2 Demand Filed: 04.03.2009
IPC:	H02N 15/00 (2006.01), F16C 39/06 (2006.01)
Applicant:	YILDIZ, Muammer [TR/TR]; (TR).
Inventor:	YILDIZ, Muammer; (TR).
Agent:	FELBER, Josef; Felber & Partner AG Dufourstrasse 116 8034 Zürich (CH) .
Priority Data: 10 2007 037 186.3 07.08.2007 DE

Title:	
(EN) DEVICE HAVING AN ARRANGEMENT OF MAGNETS

(DE) VORRICHTUNG MIT EINER ANORDNUNG VON MAGNETEN
Abstract:	
(EN) The invention relates to a device having an arrangement of magnets for generating an alternating magnetic field that interacts with a stationary magnetic field. The device comprises a rotor (1) and a stator (2) disposed coaxially to a rotatably mounted shaft (5). The rotor (1) comprises one or more first magnet sequences and the stator (2) one or more second magnet sequences. The first and second magnet sequences each comprise two or more dipole magnets, the arrangement and orientation of which may vary.

(DE) Die Erfindung betrifft eine Vorrichtung mit einer Anordnung von Magneten zur Generierung eines magnetischen Wechselfeldes, welches mit einem ortsfesten magnetischen Feld interagiert. Die Vorrichtung umfasst einen Rotor (1) und einen Stator (2), die koaxial zu einer drehbar gelagerten Welle (5) angeordnet sind. Der Rotor (1) weist eine oder mehr erste Magnetfolgen und der Stator (2) eine oder mehr zweite Magnetfolgen auf. Die ersten und zweiten Magnetfolgen umfassen jeweils zwei oder mehr Dipolmagnete, deren Anordnung und Orientierung unterschiedlich sein kann.






http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=56313&stc=1&d=1272115968


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أبريل 2010)

*مثبــت:*استطلاع: هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (25 أبريل 2010)

*هل حجب التكنولوجيا عن العرب هدف لحذف تلك الموضوعات*



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> *مثبــت:*استطلاع: هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟



اعتقد ان الاختراعات العلمية والمثبتة دوليا لايمكن رفضها 

فاتعجب من قبول دول العالم المتقدم لتلك التكنولوجيا ورعايتها لها 
ولم يقوم بقول انها مستحيلة فالمحرك يعمل بدون مصدر خارجى وحاصل على براءة اختراع من المانيا 
ويتم تدريسه وشرحه 

فهل واجبنا اخفاء تلك العلوم بحذف موضوعاتها وحجبها عن العامه ولمصلحة من ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (25 أبريل 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> ويتم تدريسه وشرحه



أين يتم تدريسه وشرحه؟؟

وبالمناسبة، هذه ليست أول مرة أطرح هذا السؤال​


----------



## سعيد101 (29 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم انا متابع اموضوع من اوله والى الان الاخ صقر لم ياتي لنا بدليل !!!


وبصراحه اريد من الاخوه اعلامنا بماذا صار معهم اخ حسن 59 هل هناك جديد بموضوع الورشه !!

ولماذا توقف النقاش فجاه !!

اتحفتمونا بكل صراحه وانا اريد ات استفيد من الطاقه النضيفه وبخصوصا طاقة المغناطيس واريد بعض المساعده 

وجاكم الله الف خير ... الدال على الخير كفاعلة ..


----------



## عارف سكوت (31 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير و ارجو الافادة اين ستنشر الاختراع الجديد


----------



## م.عماد ك (2 يوليو 2010)

*فصل الخطاب بتقنيات الطاقة الحرة بما أسموه العلم المزيف أو الهرطقة*

*مُنذ ما يقارب المئة عام ، عرف كلّ إنسان بأنَّ آلة أثقل من الهواء لا يمكن أن تطير بأيّةِ حالة . و إنَّ حدث ذلك ، فهو اختراقٌ لقوانين الفيزياء ، وهذا ما قالهُ جميع الخبراء والسلطات العلمية . 

فعلى سبيل المثال ، صرَّحَ سايمون نيوكُمب عام 1901 : " إنه من عير الممكن لأي مجموع مادي و لا ميكانيكية أو قوى يمكن لها أن تجتمع في آلة معيّنة تمكن الإنسان أن يطير لمسافات طويلة في الهواء ."! و لحسن الحظ ، قلّةُ من الناس الأذكياء كالأخوين رايت لم يقبلوا مثل تلك التصريحات ككلام نهائي . والآن نحنُ نستخدم الطائرات بشكل طبيعي ، و نعتبر الطيرانمن المسلمات العلمية الثابتة . 

أما اليوم ، فنرى أن التاريخ يعيد نفسه من الجديد ، حيث الفيزيائيون المنهجيون وعلماء آخرون يقولون أشياء مشابهة ضدّ عدّة أنواع من ( تقنيات الطاقة الحرّة ) ، مستخدمين تعابير سلبيّة مثل ( العلم المزيّف ) و ( الهرطقة العلمية ) ، و يستندون إلى ما يُدعى بالقوانين التي تثبت بأنَّ " الطاقة لا يمكن أن تُبتَدع أو تُدمّر " ( القانون الأول من الديناميكا الحرارية ) ، بالإضافة إلى عبارة " هناك دائماً نقصان في الطاقة المفيدة " ( القانون الثاني الأول من الديناميكا الحرارية ) . 

الفيزيائيون لا يعرفون كيف يقومون بأشياء معينة ، لذلك يصرِّحون ، وبتكبّر ، بأنَّهُ لا يمكن القيام بتلك الأشياء . هذه الأساليب الملتوية التي تنم عن العجز هي شائعة بين العلم المنهجي الحديث ، وتساعد في تغطية تضاربات و تناقضات كثيرة في نظريات العلم المنهجي الحديث . 

أما الابتكارات التي تنتج الطاقة الحرّة ، فهي أدوات يمكن أن تستمد طاقة غير محدودة من الكون ، و بدون حرق أي نوع من الوقود ! مما يمثّل الحل الأمثل لأزمة الطّاقة العالمية وما يرتبط بها من تلوّث واستهانة واستهلاك للبيئة . 

إنَّ معظم أدوات الطاقة الحرة ، لا تولد طاقة ، بل تستمدها مباشرة من مصادر طاقة طبيعية عن طريق أشكال متعددة للتحريض و التفاعل . فهي على خلاف أدوات استخلاص الطاقة من الشمس أو الرّيح ، تحتاج إلى قليل أو بلا طاقة مخزونة . أما الطاقة الشمسية ، فلديها مساوئها ، فالشمس غالباً ما تُسدُّ بالغيوم والشجر والمباني أو حتى الأرض بحد ذاتها ، كذلك السّديم والضّباب وكثافة الغلاف الجوي عند المرتفعات المنخفضة وخطوط العرض العالية ، كلّها عوامل تضعف من أشعة الشمس. و كذلك نجد سرعة الرّيح متغيّرة بشكل واسع وغالباً ما لا تُوجد إطلاقاً . 

كلا الطاقتين الشمسية والرّيح ، غير مُناسبتين لما يحتاج الطاقة مثل السيّارات والطائرات . في حين أن أدوات الطاقة الحرّة المبتكرة ليس لديها حدود كما رأينا سابقاً . فعلى سبيل المثال ، هناك على الأقل ثلاثة من براءات الاختراع في الولايات المتحدة (#3,811,05,#3,879,622, and #4,151,431) تعتبر محركات تعمل على الطاقة الحرة حيث تعمل على الطاقة المغناطيسية الدائمة . و يبدو بأنها تستمد الطاقة الكامنة في الحقل المغناطيسي للأرض . الابتكاران الأوّلان يتطلبان شبكة تغذية ارتدادية حتى يصبح عملها ذاتياً ، أما الثالث ( كما وُصِف بالتفصيل في مجلة – العلم والتقنيات – ربيع 1980 ) فهو يتطلب مقاسات دقيقة وأشكال و أحجام محددة ، لكنه في النهاية يعمل بلا تغذية ارتدادية . وإنّ محركاً كهذا يمكن أن يشغّل مولداً كهربائياً أو مضخة حرارية في منزل الشخص ، يعمل طوال السنة دون توقف ! و ينتج طاقة حرة و مجانية تماماً !. 


- هناك نوع آخر من مولدات الطاقة الحرّة ، مثل جراي موتور ( براءة اختراع في الولايات المتحدة #3,890,548 ) ، وشيعة تيسلا ( نسبة للمخترع العظيم نيكولا تيسلا ) ، وبراءة الاختراع الغير مُسجلة للمخترع جوزيف نيومان . جميع هذه الأجهزة تستخدم طاقة كهرومغناطيسية عن طريق استقائها من الترددات الأرضية . 



- خلال الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي ، اخترع فيكتور شوبرجر مهندس مدني نمساوي ، وطوّر ما يعرف بتوربين ( عنفة ) يعمل على الانفجار الداخلي 'IMPLOSION TURBINE' ، ( الاسم الألماني ZOKWENDLE ) ، بعد تحليل التعرية ونقص التعرية في المجاري المائية ذات الأشكال المختلفة ، والمعادلات الرياضية المعقدة جداً لتفسيرها ، كما وصفت في كتاب "اختراقٌ إلى مصادر طاقة حرّة جديدة" لِدان .أي . ديفيدسن ، 1977 م ، تمّ ضخ الماء عن طريق مضخّة دافعة عبر لولب لوغاريتمي على شكل أنابيب حلزونية حتى تصل إلى سرعة هائلة ، عندها يتفجر الماء ، التي تشغّل بدورها مولد كهربائي . وهذه الطريقة تبدو كأنها استغلالاً للطاقة الناتجة عن دوامات الأرض عبر تأثير كوريوليس ( كالإعصار مثلاً ) . 



- محرك الهواء ، ماك كلينتون ( #2,982.261 براءة اختراع. U.S) هو النوع الرابع للطاقة الحرّة و هو تهجين بين محرك الديزل ثلاثي الأسطوانات و معدل ضغط 27 إلى 1 و محرك دوراني ذو مسننات شمسية و متكاملة solar and plenary . هذا المحرك لا يحتاج إلى أي وقود ، فهو يصبح ذاتي الحركة بعد إدارة ضاغط الهواء الموجود فيه . يولّد المحرك أيضاً الكثير من الحرارة ، والتي يمكن أن تستخدم في تدفئة المباني . أم عزمه الشديد الذي يَتَّسِمْ به ، فيجعلهُ مثالياً للشاحنات الكبيرة حامياً إيّاها من التباطُوء عند صعود المرتفعات . ( ديفيد ماك كلينتون هو المخترع الأساسي لنقل الحركة الأوتوماتيكية في السيارات ، بالإضافة إلى نظام حركة الأربع عجلات 4WD ) . 



- يمكن للبلورات ( كريستالات ) أن تستخدم يوماً ما لتزويد الطاقة ، كما عُرِض في برنامج ( رحلة النجوم ) الخيالي . ربما عن طريق إدخال كل واحدة بين صفائح مُكثف معدني ، و تسليط عليها شعاع من الجزئيات القادمة من مصدر مشع ، كذلك النظام المستخدم في كاشف الدخان المنزلي الشائع الاستخدام . 



- يمكن أن يكون لدينا مصدر طاقة آخر، على الرغم من حقيقة أنَّه لم يتناسب مع تعريف الطاقة الحرة ، جوزيف ماجيلك، (فيزيائي أمريكي مولود في بلغاريا )، اخترع وطوَّر جزئياً مُفاعل انشطار ذري يُدعى ( ميجماMigma ) ، ويستخدم الهيدروجين الثقيل غير المشع كوقود [ متوافر تقريباً بكميات غير محدودة في مياه البحر ] ولا يُصدر نفايات مُشعة ، ومن الممكن أن يُحوَّل مباشرة إلى كهرباء ( بدون عنفات بُخار مبذِّرة للطاقة ) ويمكن أن يُركّب بشكل صغير يكفي لتشغيل منزل أو بشكل كبير يكفي لمدينة . يستطيع الميجماMigma أن يُنْتَج على الأقل 3واط من الطاقة مقابل كل واط مُدخل . [ "نيوتايمز" إصدار.U.S، 6-26-78، صفحة 32-40] . 



- أصبح هناك مؤخراً ما يسمى بتجارب " الانشطار البارد " والتي تذكرها الأخبار من حين لآخر ، و قد أُجْريت بالأصل من قبل باحثي جامعة يوتا Uta ، ( ب . ِسَانتلي بونز ومارتين ف . ليشمان ) ، بعض باحثي بحرية الولايات المتحدة في مركز شاينا ليك للأسلحة النووية في كاليفورنيا ، و تحت توجيه الكيميائي ميلفن مايلن تولوا أخيراً مهمة جمع الفُقاعات المنبعثة من جهاز كهذا ، ثُم تمَّ تحليلهم بتقنيات التطبيق الواسع ، ووُجدَ هيليوم 4 ، الذي أثبت أن الانشطار الذري قد تجسد فعلاً . 



- هناك أدلّة واضحة تؤكّد بأن القانونين المتعلقين بالديناميكا الحراريّة ليسا مُطلقين . فعلى سبيل المثال ، الفيزيائي دُوي بلارسون طور نظرية شاملة مُوحدة عامة للعالَم الفيزيائي والتي دعاها <النّظام المتبادَل>، ووصفها بالتفصيل في عدّة كتب مثل "لا شيء إلاّ الحركة" 1979و "عالم الحركة" 1984، وفيها أنَّ العالم الفيزيائي لديهِ نصفين منفصلين ، النصف المادي والنصف اللامادي ، تعبر بينهما المادّة والطاقة بدورة مستمرة ، وبدون "الموت الحراري" الذي تقترحه قوانين الديناميكا الحرارية . نظريته تُفَسِّر الكون بطريقة أفضل من النظريات التقليدية العصرية ، بالإضافة إلى الظواهر التي لا يزال يحتار الفيزيائيون وعلماء الفلك في تفسيرها . فيبدو أن نظرية بلارسون الجديدة هي متكاملة و متوافقة مع الكثير من تلك الظواهر العلمية الغامضة كتلك الأدوات المنتجة للطاقة الحرّة و التي يمكن أن تستمدّ طاقة من الأثير و تعمل على تحويل " طاقة ذات وتيرة منخفضة " إلى " طاقة ذات وتيرة عالية ". 



- من الناحية الاقتصادية ، فقد فشلت السوق في توفير وسائل إنتاج الطاقة الحرة . فالمخترعين لا يملكون المال والمصادر الأخرى لتطوير وحشد إنتاج معدات الطاقة الحرّة . كما أن متجي الطاقة التقليدية ( البترول و الفحم ) ليس لديهم الرغبة لفعل ذلك ، وهذا طبعاًُ يعود إلى مصالحهم الشخصية . وهنا يتطلب من الحكومة أن تتدخّل بسرعة و تتخذ الإجراءات اللازمة ، وإلاّ حصلت كارثة بيئية حقيقية ، حيث أن مصادر الطاقة من الأرض سوف تستمر في الهبوط ومن ثم ستنفذ . عندها سترتفع أسعار الطاقة ، بالإضافة إلى التلوث وتأثيراتهِ الضارة ( والأمطار الحمضية والدخان والتلوث المشبع وصرف الزيت أو الوقود ونهب الأرض بأعمال التنقيب و غيرها من أعمال تخريبية ) كل تلك الآثار ستستمر بالزيادة . 

ويجب على الحكومة أن تدعم أعمال البحث والتطور في مجال الطاقة الحرّة من قبل المخترعين والجامعات ، ودعم الإنتاج الخاص ( حتى يستطيع المنتجين أن يُصنّعوها بأنفسهم ) ودعم الاستهلاك عن طريق المستهلكين ذوي الدخل المتدني في استهلاكهم لمعدات الطاقة الحرّة . 

إن تدخل الحكومة سوف يكون لها تأثير عميق ، و واسع الانتشار ، و طويل الأمد . فكمية الطاقة المطلوبة من مُنتجيْ الطاقة التقليدية ( شركات تنقيب عن الفحم ، وشركات النفط ، والمنافع الكهربائية ) سوف تهبط إلى ما يقارب الصفر مُجبرةً موظفيها على البحث عن العمل في مكان آخر . ومصادر الطاقة ( فحم ، يورانيوم ، نفط ، غاز ) سوف تترك في الأرض . و كذلك أسعار الطاقة التقليدية ستهبط مقاربةً الصفر !. في حين أن أسعار معدات الطاقة الحرّة سوف تبدأ بالارتفاع لكنها ستهبط عندما يرتفع الدعم ( كما حدث في حالة صناعة الفيديوهات والحاسبات الشخصية و غيرها بعد أن دعمتها الحكومات و المؤسسات المختلفة .... ) . 



أما تكاليف إنتاج المنتجات المتطلِّبة لكميات كبيرة من الطاقة ، فهي ستنخفض مباشرة . و بالتالي ستنخفض أسعار تلك المنتوجات ، فيستفيد المستهلك . عندها مثلاً ، سيصبح هناك فرصة للمستهلكين كي يعيشوا متحررين ضرائب الخدمات الكهربائية أو عند شراء الوقود للتدفئة المنزلية أو غيرها ... 

كذلك السياحة ستستفيد وترتفع نسبتها بشكل ملحوظ ، لأنه لم يعد يتوجب على المسافرين دفع المال لبنزين سياراتهم ، أو أجر عالي للسفر بالطائرات التي ستعمل على الطاقة الحرة . أما دخل الضريبة التي تفرضها الحكومة على البنزين وغيرُه من الوقود ، فيمكن أن يُكتَسِبْ بطريقة أخرى . و الاهم من ذلك كله ، فلم يعد هناك أي سبب للطاقة أن تُستخدم كدافع أو عذر لخلق الحروب كما يحصل الآن ( على يد تجار البترول ) . 

رغم أن العديد من منتجيْ الطاقة التقليدية ستنتهي أعمالهم و يختفون عن الوجود تماماً ، إلا أن انتشار الطاقة الحرة يشكّل فائدة عظيمة للشعوب والأرض و النظام البيئي الذي تعتمد عليه الحياة . 

*[ إنهم الجماهير الذين يتوجب على الدولة حمايتهم ، وليس الشركات الكبيرة والبنوك ] 

الفيزيائي روبرت.ي.ماك إلوين


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## د حسين (3 يوليو 2010)

*لا فض فوك*

يا حبيبي 
بعد هذا الخطاب الطويل ..... ماذا تريد أن تقول ..؟... باختصار​


----------



## م.عماد ك (4 يوليو 2010)

يا حسين ياعيوني 
هاقد عدت لغزلك المعتاد !!! فقد إعتدنا عليه 
هذا الخطاب ليس لك إنما لأمثالي ..... دعنا وشأننا إن لم يعجبك ....شاكرا مرورك ,كارها تعليقك .....
عجبت لأمرك !!!!!!!


----------



## د حسين (4 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا*



م.عماد ك قال:


> يا حسين ياعيوني
> هاقد عدت لغزلك المعتاد !!! فقد إعتدنا عليه
> هذا الخطاب ليس لك إنما لأمثالي ..... دعنا وشأننا إن لم يعجبك ....شاكرا مرورك ,كارها تعليقك .....
> عجبت لأمرك !!!!!!!


 
شكرا لك ياحبيبي يا عماد 
أشكرك لصراحتك لأنك تكره تعليقاتي .. هذا جيد .. ولكن أرجوك ألا تكرهني شخصيا ... ( فاختلاف الرأي يجب ألا يفسد للود قضية )
فهذا حوار قد يشوبه ألفاظا مزعجة ولكني أقولها لك أنها غير مقصودة فحوار الكتابة تنقصه التعابير التي قد تكون مزحا أو ذات معاني متقاربة أو ربما السرعة وضيق الوقت ( أرجو المعذرة )...
الموضوع الثاني أن الردود في المنتديات يشوبها الملل اذا كانت طويلة لأننا فعلا نعيش عصر السرعة ووقتنا ضيق ...
اقبل تحياتي واحترامي ​


----------



## م.عماد ك (4 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا لك ياحبيبي يا عماد
> أشكرك لصراحتك لأنك تكره تعليقاتي .. هذا جيد .. ولكن أرجوك ألا تكرهني شخصيا ... ( فاختلاف الرأي يجب ألا يفسد للود قضية )
> فهذا حوار قد يشوبه ألفاظا مزعجة ولكني أقولها لك أنها غير مقصودة فحوار الكتابة تنقصه التعابير التي قد تكون مزحا أو ذات معاني متقاربة أو ربما السرعة وضيق الوقت ( أرجو المعذرة )...
> الموضوع الثاني أن الردود في المنتديات يشوبها الملل اذا كانت طويلة لأننا فعلا نعيش عصر السرعة ووقتنا ضيق ...
> اقبل تحياتي واحترامي ​


الشكر لله بارك الله بك
لا والله لا أحمل عليك شيئا ...معاذ الله...هداني الله وإياك وأخواننا إلى مافيه مصلحة ديننا ودنيانا وعاقبة أمرنا.
لك مني كل الإحترام وأشكرك على حسن ردك الجميل


----------



## zaher z (10 يوليو 2010)

نعم بارك الله فيك اخي 

في البداية لن اكون ممن يضعون العصا داخل العجلات لكن.....؟؟؟؟؟؟

علمياً انا ومن وجهة نظر شخصية ارى بأن الطرق هذه غير فعالة 
لان القوة الساقطة من الاعلى الاسفل لن تستطيع توليد طاقة كافية للصعود للاعلى 
ومن هنا نصل لعدم الدوران 
هذا والله اعلم
اخي دعك من رأيي واراء الاخرين وتصرف بما تمليه فطرتك وعقلك 

(((((( اعقل وتوكل على الله ))))))


----------



## ossama (10 يوليو 2010)

يا اخوان لا يوجد شي مستحيل وارجو ممن يحاولون تثبيط الهموم ان يحتفظو بارائهم لانفسهم حتى لا يؤثروا على نشاط الاخرين وهذا الامر امام الله , ولنقتدي بالغرب بالامور الجيدة ولا نعيب احدنا الاخر فلا تجد في منتدياتهم من يدحظ نضرية الاخر ولكن يتناقش معه ويصلون الى النتيجة الصحيحة وهذا من الاكبر الاسباب التي ادت الى تاخير العرب عن العالم وذاك بسبب انعدام الثقة بيننا.......ولنبين الامور اكثر فان هناك من العرب من صنع مثل هذا النوع من الاجهزة ولكنها مكتومة فيرجى من المهندسين المضي قدما والتوكل على الله.....


----------



## حسن لصباح2 (10 يوليو 2010)

للحقيقة انا قمت بصناعة هذه الآلة وبدقة وقياسات دقيقة ولم تعمل عندها انتبهت ان الذراع المدودة تساوي الذراع السفلي 
الذي يكون عاموديا فوجدتها عملية خاطئة . كما ارجو من الآخوة الأعضاء التحاور باسلوب حضاري وباحترام كل الأراء والأفكار ونقاشها بصدر رحب


----------



## د حسين (10 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا لشجاعتك*



حسن لصباح2 قال:


> للحقيقة انا قمت بصناعة هذه الآلة وبدقة وقياسات دقيقة ولم تعمل عندها انتبهت ان الذراع المدودة تساوي الذراع السفلي
> الذي يكون عاموديا فوجدتها عملية خاطئة . كما ارجو من الآخوة الأعضاء التحاور باسلوب حضاري وباحترام كل الأراء والأفكار ونقاشها بصدر رحب


 
الأخ حسن شكرا لك على شجاعتك بالاعتراف بهذه النتيجة
وأرجو ان تبين رأيك بصراحة ... هل النصيحة التي نذكرها دائما بفشل هذه الاختراعات كانت في محلها .. وماذا تنصح الآخرين ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## د حسين (10 يوليو 2010)

*الى الأخ اسلام علي*

الأخ المحترم اسلام علي 
تحية طيبة 
بعد مرور عام كامل على موضوعك هذا
وربما تم تجربته من قبل أكثر من عضو 
وأحدهم وهو الأخ حسن اعترف بفشل النظام 
أرجو ان تجلس بهدوء وتراجع نفسك بأمانة وتعيد قراءة جميع التعليقات السابقة منذ الرد رقم واحد حتى الآن ... وتعطينا رأيك بشجاعة وصدق وأمانة المؤمن الصادق مع نفسه ومع الآخرين..... والله من وراء القصد .
اقبل تحياتي واحترامي
د حسين​


----------



## ساموك (10 يوليو 2010)

الأخ م. عماد،
أريد أن أضيف على "خطابك الطويل" أن معظم الإختصاصيين وفي كافة أصقاع الأرض (خارج عصر السرعة!) يعرفون بأدق التفاصيل كيفية إنتاج الكهرباء في المكان الذي نحتاجها فيه -أي بدون الحاجة إلى نقل- وبالكمية التي نحتاجها. لكن تصور أن هذا حدث اليوم:
الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أكبر مفلس في كل العصور. تبلغ ديون الحكومة ما يزيد على 34 تريليون دولار وديون الشعب أكثر من 30 تريليون! هذا يعني أن الدولار الأمريكي الذي يطبعه الإحتياطي الفيدرالي بكميات مهولة (وهو بنك خاص تملكه ثلاث عائلات يهودية أمريكية) لا قيمة له في الواقع. إنه يحافظ على معظم قيمته من تجارة النفط كونه العملة الوحيدة التي يباع ويشترى فيها النفط، لذلك هو العملة التي تحتاجها وتطلبها كل دول العالم التي تشتري نفطا أو مشتقات. 
إضافة إلى انهيار الشركات المشتغلة بالنفط والطاقة استخراجا وتكريرا ونقلا وتوليدا وصناعة وتجارة إلخ... وتسريحها لمئات الملايين من العمال حول العالم.
للأسف لا توفر صناعة الطاقة الحرة طاقة استيعابية رأسمالية لهكذا فوضى فإلى جانب انعدام العائدات والضرائب التي تعيش عليها الحكومات تستطيع كل مجموعة صغيرة من البشر أن تكتفي ذاتيا بالطاقة الحرة. أما إلوين فهو يعرف أن الحكومات لم تدافع عن شعب على مر الأجيال ولا يمكن أن تدافع عن مصلحة الشعب على حساب مصلحة النخبة التي تضع تلك الحكومات فالديموقراطية هي إحدى الكذبات التي يروج لها الإعلام المحتكر.
فمعضلة الطاقة الحرة هي أعمق بكثير مما قد تبدو عليه وقد تجر على المجتمع كوارث لا يمكن تفاديها فما من عاقل يرغب الدخول إلى فوضى لا نهائية. لكنها حقيقة واقعة في يوم من الأيام.

تحياتي


----------



## gsmboy (11 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم هذه الاشياء لن تتحرك بسبب تفوت الاوزن على جنبين العجلة (الجنب المغلق اثقل من الجنب المفتوح) 
وكما تلاحظ ان الاذرعة تفتح عند زاويت 45 درجة وهذا مستحيل لكي تمتد الذراع بشكل مستقيم يجب ان تصل الزاوية من 160الى170درجة وهذا مستحيل مع هذه الوزان 
اخي حاول البحث عن طريقة اخرى 
انا مرة شاهدة مقطع فيديو عن محرك يعمل بلقوة المغناطيسية دون توقف


----------



## حسن لصباح2 (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى . اولا اشكرك د. حسين على الرد . انا منذ زمن طويل وقبل ان اتعرف على هذا الموقع وحتى قبل 25 عاما وانا افكر بالطاقة البديلة واحاول واسهر الليالي , نجحت باشياء وفشلت باخرى نجحت بتسخين الماء على الطاقة الشمسية وذلك كما قلت قبل 25 عاما لأنه هاجرت منذ 26 عاما وما زلت . اما هنا في مهجري جربت (panton geet) وايضا نجحت ولكن ليس لدرجة ان اعلن عنها, اما خلية الأكسجين اعطت نتيجة لا بأس بها حتى انها انفجرت في وجهي وتسببت ب6 غرز في حاجبي وما زلت احاول تطويرها لأصل الى النتيجة المرجوة . اما النصيحة التي اقدمها للسادة الأعضاء ان يكونوا قدوة للأجيال الصاعدة ,اذا كان حوار النخبة المثقفة على هذا النحو فماذا تركوا للجهلة الموقع اسمه منتدى المهنسين العرب وليس السني او الشيعي والرافضي عليهم احترام عقائد الآخرين حتى يحترموا ويحترم المشرفين على الموقع ,واقول لأصحاب العقول الضيقة ليس كل من يخالفك الراي ان تكفره وتمسحه عن وجه الأرض علينا تعلم الأستماع ونتكلم حيث يجب ان نتكلم لنصبح بجد خير امة اخرجت للناس والسلام . حكيتهم مرة واحدة !!


----------



## إسلام علي (16 يوليو 2010)

حسن لصباح2 قال:


> السلام على من اتبع الهدى . اولا اشكرك د. حسين على الرد . انا منذ زمن طويل وقبل ان اتعرف على هذا الموقع وحتى قبل 25 عاما وانا افكر بالطاقة البديلة واحاول واسهر الليالي , نجحت باشياء وفشلت باخرى نجحت بتسخين الماء على الطاقة الشمسية وذلك كما قلت قبل 25 عاما لأنه هاجرت منذ 26 عاما وما زلت . اما هنا في مهجري جربت (panton geet) وايضا نجحت ولكن ليس لدرجة ان اعلن عنها, اما خلية الأكسجين اعطت نتيجة لا بأس بها حتى انها انفجرت في وجهي وتسببت ب6 غرز في حاجبي وما زلت احاول تطويرها لأصل الى النتيجة المرجوة . اما النصيحة التي اقدمها للسادة الأعضاء ان يكونوا قدوة للأجيال الصاعدة ,اذا كان حوار النخبة المثقفة على هذا النحو فماذا تركوا للجهلة الموقع اسمه منتدى المهنسين العرب وليس السني او الشيعي والرافضي عليهم احترام عقائد الآخرين حتى يحترموا ويحترم المشرفين على الموقع ,واقول لأصحاب العقول الضيقة ليس كل من يخالفك الراي ان تكفره وتمسحه عن وجه الأرض علينا تعلم الأستماع ونتكلم حيث يجب ان نتكلم لنصبح بجد خير امة اخرجت للناس والسلام . حكيتهم مرة واحدة !!


أخي حسن الصباح ما ذكرته مهم جدا لا يصلح فيه الإجمال
نرجوا منك التفصيل 
بغض النظر عن التعليق على باقي المشاركة


----------



## رشيد ستلايت (19 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بيك على اروع موضوع وادقه
وشكرااا جزيلاا الك على المجهود القيم وتحيتي


----------



## نسر النت (19 يوليو 2010)

*عجله ذاتيه الحركه*

اريد المساعده فى عمل موتور لعجله يعتمد على كهرباء مولده من حركه العجله ذاتها


----------



## ricielectric (19 يوليو 2010)

can you explain your project or what you looking for


----------



## نسر النت (20 يوليو 2010)

اقصد انى استخدم مولد كهربى يقوم بتوليد كهرباء عندما تسير العجله وهذه فكره بسيطه
ثم نقوم برفع هذا التيار المولد بواسطه محول معين لرفع الجهد
ثم نستخدم التيار مره اخرى فى تشغيل محرك (موتور)كهربى 
والذى سيقوم بدوره بتذويد العجله بالسرعه 
وما اريده من الساده الافاضل هوا تحديد
قدره المولد المناسب لذلك وايضا المحول وقدره المحرك
وهل يجب استخدام (كات اوت)او اشياء مشابهه للتحكم فى التيار وما هى 
ارجو الافاده فى كيفيه تنفيذ هذه الفكره


----------



## ricielectric (20 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144763.html


----------



## ricielectric (20 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144174.html


----------



## ricielectric (20 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t195194.html


----------



## zamalkawi (20 يوليو 2010)

نسر النت قال:


> اقصد انى استخدم مولد كهربى يقوم بتوليد كهرباء عندما تسير العجله وهذه فكره بسيطه
> ثم نقوم برفع هذا التيار المولد بواسطه محول معين لرفع الجهد
> ثم نستخدم التيار مره اخرى فى تشغيل محرك (موتور)كهربى
> والذى سيقوم بدوره بتذويد العجله بالسرعه
> ...


كي لا تتعب نفسك، ما تقوله يتعارض مع القوانين الفيزيائية خاصة قانون حفظ الطاقة
وإلى أن يثبت أن هذه القوانين لا تنطبق، فلن يستطيع أحد أن يصنع مثل هذه العجلة
أي أنه حتى هذه اللحظة هذا الشيء غير موجود، ويستحيل وجوده إلا بثورة في علم الفيزياء
انتظر حدوث هذه الثورة (إن حدثت) وبعدها ناقش فكرتك


----------



## د حسين (20 يوليو 2010)

*وفر جهدك ومالك ووقتك*

يبدو ان الأخ زملكاوي ( تحية قلبية يا عزيزي) متفائل نسبيا
أما أنا فأقولها بكل ثقة الموضوع مستحيل نهائيا ولا تضييع وقتك وجهدك ومالك في وهم عمره آلاف السنين ولن يتحقق .... وكل ماتراه وتسمع عنه في صفحات الانترنت هو خداع من أجل بيع منتجات كهربائية للناس الواهمين المخدوعين ...
أما من يوضح لك بالحسابات الرقمية فهو يكون قد أغفل نقطة هامة اما عن جهل أو عن قصد بهدف ابتزاز الناس وسلب أموالهم .... شكرا:83:​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

أنا أعرف المشكلة التي تواجهك 
لقد حاولت اختراعه و معي دائرة عمله 
هذا الجهاز أخذ براءة الإختراع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

يوجد جهاز واحد يفكك الماء إلى اكسجين و هيدروجين ويكون الأكسجين ضعف الهيدروجين 
و هو جهاز فولتا متر هوفمان


----------



## نسر النت (20 يوليو 2010)

تم تعديل المشاركة لوجود كلمات غير لائقة 
لا مانع حتى وان كانت الافكار تبدو خياليه ان نفكر فيها 

فلربما نكتشف ثغره علميه تقود اكتشاف عظيم


----------



## د حسين (21 يوليو 2010)

*تحية ل عمر حامد*



عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنا أعرف المشكلة التي تواجهك
> لقد حاولت اختراعه و معي دائرة عمله
> ...


 
ياسيدي بعد التحية
ان جهاز فولتا يعطي هيدروجين ضعف الأوكسجين وليس العكس
أرجو ان تبين لنا من أخذ براءة الاختراع ؟؟؟ و ارجو تنزيل صورة براءة الاختراع التي لديك وشكرا مقدما​


----------



## فاتح مجد (22 يوليو 2010)

من سنة قلتلكم بلا تضيعو وقت


----------



## abomahr (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا
اخى العزيز بدون اطلاق الاهانات بحثت كثيرا ولم اجد عمليا ما يدور دون بذل طاقة ولو صغيرة 
ارجو مراجعة الامر واللة الموفق


----------



## dilyaro (26 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله بافكارك اخي الكريم الحل الوحيد لجعل العجلة تدور عندي :
* خلي سوبر مان يدورها احلام سعيدة*


----------



## لخميسي عزام (30 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ، شكرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أغسطس 2010)

رشيد الديزل قال:


> محرك دائم الحركة
> 
> هو صور مشروحة من فلم لاحد المخترعين لمحرك داائم الحركة
> 
> ...


 

الأخ رشيد الديزل 
 الملف غير موجود في رابط اليوتيوب

This video has been removed by the user. 

كما أن الصور لاتظهر .. 
مع العلم أن محرك دائم الحركة لايمكن (مستحيل) لمخالفته لقوانين الفيزياء والحركة ..
أرجو تحديث الرابط وتحميل الصور .

مع الشكر ..وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لسنا ضد الإبتكارات والإختراعات .. 

ولكن الموضوع منذ ديسمبر 2006 
وحتى الآن .. أربعة سنوات .. ولم نرى إثباتا صريحا واضحا ..

وأنا شخصيا في الإنتظار .. 

التفاؤل جميل .. ولكن أن يكون على أسس علمية .. 

كل عام و الجميع بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أغسطس 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ رشيد الديزل
> 
> الملف غير موجود في رابط اليوتيوب​
> this video has been removed by the user. ​
> ...


 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لسنا ضد الإبتكارات والإختراعات .. ​
> ولكن الموضوع منذ ديسمبر 2006
> ...


 

تم دمج الموضوعين .. لتماثل المحتوى .​


----------



## mido20106 (31 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمهالله 
أخى العزيز صقر أولا أود ان اهنئك على هذا الاختراع العظيم الذى فعلا يمكن تحقيقه ........
حيث اننى قد توصلت تقريبا اليه نظريا لذا اطلب منك انت تعرض لنا بعض البيانات والصور عنه وجزاك الله خيرا ويزيدك توفيقا باذننه.


----------



## ابو مالك المصرى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أخ صقر هذا كلم رائع ومجهود أكثر روعة وانا اعمل على نفس الموضوع والحمد لله توصلت الى هذا المر على النموزج المصغر وان شاء الله سوف أقوم بانتاجة وتحويل منزلى للحصول على الطاقه من خلاله والله الموفق 
أما من حيث الكلام على الدول الكبرى ومحاولة أجهاض مثل هذه الأختراعات فهذا كلام صحيح جدا انا عندى حقائق كثيرة تثبت هذا الكلام ولكن الأمر طويل جدا بارك الله فيك 

اللهم انصر الأسلام وأعز المسلمين


----------



## د حسين (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*أين انت يا صقر ؟؟*

تحية للجميع
اين هو صقر ؟؟؟ لقد غاب عن المنتدى منذ 24/4/2010 وكان قد ذكر في هذا المنتدى انه اقترب من انجاز هذا الاختراع منذ 13/1/2007 ...وأمثاله كثيرون حلموا وحاولوا واقتربوا ولكن أحدا منهم لم ولن يصل لأن محرك دائم الحركة غير موجود إلا في عقول الواهمين وهذا الكلام ليس بجديد بل قديم قدم التاريخ .. فأرجو ان تبتعدوا عن الأوهام .... واتمنى ان يكون غياب الصقر عن المنتدى خيرا وألا يكون بسبب ضرر ربما اصابه بسبب التعامل مع مواد خطرة حيث أن التعامل مع الهيدروجين في منتهى الخطورة ..حيث ان مخترعا مشابها قد مات بانفجار الهيدروجين في ولاية اريزونا في امريكا منذ شهرين عندما كان يقترب من انجاز الاختراع الموهوم ..وذكرت ذلك في مداخلة سابقة والخبر نشر مع الصور على الانترنت لمن اراد التأكد....
لماذا لم يظهر هذا الاختراع الى الوجود رغم اقتراب الملايين من البشر منه (كما يذكرون) ؟
أرجو ألا يقول أحدكم ((أنه اختفى بظروف غامضة)) أو (( تآمر عليه تجار البترول )) أو (( تخلص من الامبرياليون العالميون حتى لا يضر بمصالحهم ))) أو غير ذلك..انها أحلام اليقظة ..انتبهوا الى عقولكم
​الى اللقاء


----------



## عيسى الشريف (21 أكتوبر 2010)

أولاً أأسف بأني سأتحدث بمنهج غير علمي و لاكن منطقي ( ولو بالنسبة لي أنا)

أخي السيد فجر الصباح
بعد التحية و الأعتزاز كون شخص مثلك بيننا ...

لو تراجع التاريخ جيداً " التاريخ الغير مغلوط " ستجد كل من تجرىء على( ذكر) الطاقة المجانية كان مصيره إما الموت أو الجنون أو التهميش من ذاكرة التاريخ , أبتداء من نيكولا تيسلا إلى جون سيرل و بيندوفر في أيامنا هذه ,فأخي لا تغضب و تشتت أنتباهك و تركيزك إلى جعل الناس تؤمن بهذا أو ذاك , و أعمل في صمت بل وفي سكون حتى لا تنال يد القوى الشريرة منك أيضاً , ( وقل أعملوا فسيرى الله أعملكم ) و لم يقل وقل تحدثوا أو جادلوا ...
أخي أنا مؤيد لما تقول 100% و لاكن , فكر معي قليلاً تخيل ذلك بأنه قد صار و أصبحت الطاقة مجانا و الناس في خير من شركات الكهرباء و النفظ ..... إذا من سيحكم من ؟ و من سيقدم الأضاحي والقرابين و من سيجلس على الكرسي ؟؟؟ الكل سيد نفسه , فهو لم يعد يحتاج للسيد ليُمن عليه بالكهرباء أو بالبنزين أو الغاز أو الزيت أو أو أو ....
هذا الواقع غير مرغوب فيه !
وصدقني حتى منك أنت نفسك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فالطاقة المجانية ستدمر العالم و لن تشفيه....
وعلى قول أحبابنا المصريين ( قالوا لفرعون كيف تفرعنت ؟ .... قال محدش وقفني) !!
فلما يكون كل واحد يملك الطاقة = المال
فسيكون ذى سلطة ولو محدودة , حينها سيلجأ لأمتلاك السلاح لحماية كل ذلك ..إذاً هو دولة وسط دولة تحوي الكثير من أمثاله ...من سيحكم من ؟
( ستقول ما بال العلم بالسياسة والمال و حتى السلاح ؟؟؟؟)
أقول هم كالجسد و الروح لا يمكن فصلهم عن بعض و يبقى الأنسان حي....!
أيضاً هذا ما جعل هذا العلم وكثيراً من العلوم المشابهة طي الكتمان و النسيان .
إذا من هو المجرم و من الضحية ؟
المجرم طبيعة الأنسان الطمع و الجشع 
الضحية الأنسان بحد ذاته........
لا تفكر أعمل بصمت و مت بصمت , هذا المطلوب منا ؟!!!! 
إذا نحن عبيد دوماً , فكيف لعبد أن يتجراء على إطعام نفسه و سيده يحرمه منه ؟
عليه فأنك تقول :فكر بصوت عال و أعمل بصوت عال و مت كذلك !
أما أنا أقول : فكر بصمت و أعمل بصمت ولا تجعلهم يموتونك.
أرجوا أن أكون قد وصلت لك المعلومة فهدفي هو مساعدتك !!

أأأه قبل ما أنسى بالنسبة للأخ السيد أسامة .. لو تريد توصل إلى تيار أقل و فيض مغناطيسي أكبر عليك بأستخدام أسلاك ذات موصلية فائقة تصنع من النيوبيوم niobium , هذا رابط لفيديو لمهندسي شركة بل و صراعهم مع شركة جينرال إلكترك حول من يقوم بصنع أقوى مغناطيس في العالم ( ولاكن هذا كان زمان ) فهو منذ عام 1962 و التوصل للنتيجة كان عام 1963, أي أيام الدول العربية تناضل من أجل حريتها !!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTEsMOwp8pU

تحياتي لك


----------



## محممد العاني (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هل ممكن ان نعرف باي مصدر من مصادر الطاقه كان لاختراعك او الطريقه التي توصلت اليها ارتباط رجاءا


----------



## mostafa_eldabee (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا أول مره أدخل الموضوع 
بس اللى أنا أعرفه إن كل شئ ممكن فى العلم
وقال تعالى "وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا"صدق الله العظيم


----------



## مهندس موهوب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني في اختراعات كثيره نجهله لكن لم نسمع فيه نص يصدق و النص الثاني يضحك على الفكره


----------



## مهندس موهوب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب اخوي ليش ما تصنع محرك Stirling ولا تخاف هاذي المحركات تولد طاقه قادره على تحريك غواصه امريكيه 
لكن المشكله انك ماتقدر تصنع واحد بيتكم وهو يشتغل نتيجت تمدد الغازات وتقلصه 
ومايحتاج شي سو الهواء دافئ واخر بارد


----------



## امواج الخليج (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم _

_نعم فكره اكثر من هاااااااااااائله _
_ولاكن اضيف عندك ان العرب _
_هم اساس الصناعات والكيمياء والطب _
_ونفتخر في عروبتناااااا _
_احب ان انوه لك زياده علي هذا الموضوع _
_بان تكون العجله مزوده بالمغنطيس _
_ويكون من الاسفل جاذب للمغنطيس ومتحرك _
_كي تتمكن من دوره اسرع وهذه فكرتي _
_الان وغير مجربه او معمول بهااا _
_لذالك اتمني لك التوفيق _
_وما اثرت هذا الموضوع الهائل _
_لك مني فائق التقدير والاحترام _
_اخوك _
_امواج الخليج _


----------



## bzineddine (4 نوفمبر 2010)

اعط العلم وقتك كله يعطك القليل


----------



## فقير علم (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*الاخ اسلام*

السلام عليكم
هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى

اعرفك انني احد اصدقاء الاستاذ صبري مخترع الألة
واعرفك انه حصل على براءة الاختراع

وطبعا ساسمع المشككين ولكني انتظرهم
حتى اضع لهم وامام اعينهم تسجيل براءة الاختراع

وازيدك من البيت شعرا

جاري تنفيذ المشروع عن طريق الهيئة العربية للتصنيع

http://video.yahoo.com/watch/6611263/17165437


----------



## وليد سورى (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الى فقير علم اخيرا اتحفتنا بما هو مفيد ونرجوا تزويدنا الى ما وصل له هذا الاختراع لقد مللنا فى غزة اصوات المولدات عند انقطاع التيار


----------



## د حسين (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*احلام يقظة أو خداع*



فقير علم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى
> 
> اعرفك انني احد اصدقاء الاستاذ صبري مخترع الألة
> ...


تحية طيبة 
وآسف لتكرار رأيي
لقد سمعنا ذلك كثيرا وبمستويات أعلى ... ولكنها أوهام وخداع ...
​


----------



## فقير علم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة
> 
> وآسف لتكرار رأيي
> لقد سمعنا ذلك كثيرا وبمستويات أعلى ... ولكنها أوهام وخداع ...​


 

هل ما تقوله عن كلامي ام عن الفكرة ؟


----------



## د حسين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلاهما*



فقير علم قال:


> هل ما تقوله عن كلامي ام عن الفكرة ؟


تحية طيبة ومع فائق احترامي
مااقوله عن الاثنين معا ... واذا كان عندك شيئ مفيد راسلني برسالة خاصة وشكرا​


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا جميعا
قرأت ال 14 صفحة من الموضع ...والذي بدأ ببداية درامية
بين صاحب المشاركة واخر مششك بنجاحها
صاحب المشاركة لديه طلب مساعدة الاخرين في تصميم موتور يعمل بمبدأ الفكرة المرفقة
ويبدو اتاه رد من السماوي ازعجه وهنا بدات المشكلة وطالت وعرضت
وكل بدأ ياخذ الامر شخصياً
فالسماوي فقد اقناع الاخرين برايه بسبب عصبيته
والاخر نسي انه كان يسأل اصلاً
لذا علينا ان لا نأخذ الرأي الاخر بانه انتقاص شخصي لنا
بل ان الراي الاخر موجه لفكرتنا فقط
لذا :-
قصة موضوع المحركات دائمة الحركة قصة انتهت من زمان 
وكل ما يثبت عكس ذلك هو مزيف حتى لو كان حاصل على براءة اختراع او نراه في فديو مصور
اما الشكل المرفق واشكال اخرى نجدها في كتب التاريخ والتي تكون على نفس المبدأ فهي اثبتت بطلانها في حينها بالتجربة واثبتت بطلانها بعد ذلك بالعلم فقط ولا تحتاج الى تجربة اصلاً
نعم يوجد مستحيل في العلم حيث علّق احد المشاركين بانه لايوجد مستحيل 
واما اصحاب الا مستحيل في العلم عليهم الاهتمام بعلوم قراة الطالع والسحر والتنجيم (ليس علم الفلك)
انا انتميت اليوم الى المنتدى ولا اعرف احدا فيه معرفة شخصية
ولكني احيي دكتور حسين على ارائه العلمية المختصرة
واحيي صاحب المشاركة على تمنيه ان يجد اشياء خارقة ينفع بها امته
واطلب من المشرف الغاء تلك المشاركة اصلا لما فيها من اخطاء تلوث عقول المتدئين ومحبي العلم
فلاداعي للخوض بموضوع يضحك العالم علينا 
وارجو من صاحب المشاركة ان لايرد على مشاركتي لانه بالتاكيد زعلان الان
ولكن ليصدقني لا اتمنى ان يزعل اي احد من هذا الرد
وليس عيبا ان لانعرف بعض الاشياء ولكن العيب التمسك بالخطأ دون معرفة
اما الاخوان اصحاب الردود 
هنالك من اكتفى بكلمتين ضد الموضوع
واخرون باركوأ وانهالوا بالمديح من دون معرفة ودراية بالامر حباً بالامة العربية
اخر مسكين اشتغلت الته عشر ساعات فقط وولدت القليل فقط من الفولتات وكانت اطروحة بحثه
لا ادري بما اجيبه سوى اقول له سامحه الله على كذبه
وارجو ان لايكتب احد كيف عرفت انه كذاب ... انه كذاب وكفى
اخي المشرف صحيح اني جديد في المنتدى ولكن ارجوك ارجوك ارجوك امحو الموضوع من اصله
وقدم اعتذار لصاحب الموضوع
وانا بدوري اقدم اعتذاري لصاحب الموضوع
ارجو من كل شخص قبل ان يدافع على الموضوع ولا استثني صاحب المشاركة... قبل ان يكتب كلمة واحدة عليه ان يسأل اصحاب الاختصاص خارج نطاق المنتدى قبل ان يفتي برايه.
لكل الاخوه اصحاب الافكار الخارقة احيي اندفاعكم بالتمني في انجاح تلك الخوارق ولكن عليكم يوما الاعتراف بان زمن الخوارق ولى ..بعد ان اشرقت شمس العلم .. واغابت شمس الشعوذة والسحر
سابحث عن موضوع لصاحب المشاركة يستحق المديح كي لايقول ان الامر شخصي واتمنى ان اجد ذلك بصدق
تحياتي
زيد


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا جميعاً
انا بالطبع من الفريق الامبريالي المعادي للامة العربية 
لاني مع فرق حفظ الطاقة كما ستقولون 
بما انه الكلام بالعلم لم يقنع الاخوة المعارضون لذا خلونا نتكلم منطق
لو افترضنا جدلاً انه يوجد امكانية انتاج الطاقة الرخيصة او المجانية ...
اية دول ستتضرر واية دول ستستفيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اليس الدول العربية والدول النامية المعتمدة على بيع النفط هي التي ستتضرر اي نحن
واي الدول ستستفيد من الاختراع ؟؟؟ بالتأكيد هي الدول المستوردة للبترول اي الدول الغربية اي الامبريالية
فباي منطق يتم التعتيم على هكذا امر وهذه الدول الغربية تحلم باليوم الذي لاتحتاج للنفط من العرب والذي يحسدونا كل يوم عليه الف مرة .. ارجو الانتباه يا اخوان ليس بكثرة الروابط والدلائل على صحة الامر يعني ان الامر صحيح
فمن مجموع مئات الروابط المنشورة في هذه المشاركة او المشاركات الاخرى لم ولن ترى واحدة النور لماذا ؟؟؟
يا اخوان لنكن واقعيييين هل من المنطق ان كل تلك الاختراعات الخارقة تم التعتيم عليها
العالم الغربي يتحد ويصرف مليارات ليعمل محاكاة للانشطار الكوني الكبير بمخبترات هائلة.... ولا تصرف بنس واحد على تلك التجارب العقيمة لانها بكل بساطة لا اساس علمي لها واصبحت من البديهيات
كما انه هنالك مشكلة بتعليقات بعض الاخوه فهنالك خلط بين الطاقة البديلة والطاقة المجانية
من قال انه الطاقة البديلة هي نفسها الطاقة المجانية
الفرق واضح فمن الاسم يتبين المضمون
الطاقة البديلة واقع ملموس وهو مايهمنا في هذا القسم من المنتدى وهنالك مواضيع رائعة وناجحة تبحث وتستعرض ذلك ونحن اول من نباركها .
اما الطاقة المجانية فهي خيال في خيال
يا اخوان انا لا اطلب منكم اتيان جهاز يولد طاقة من العدم ولكني اطلب جهاز في باديء الامر ان يتحرك بشكل مستمر اولا .... يا اخوان لا يمكن ذلك وهذا غير موجود اصلا ... اما الطامة الكبرى توليد طاقة من هذا الجهاز الذي لم يستطع ان يحرك نفسه .
ان الطاقة المغناطيسية وطاقة الجاذبية ايضا من فصيلة الطاقات الخيالية التي لايمكن الاستفدة منها .. ولسبب بسيط انها بقدر ماتعطيك طاقة ستستهلك من طاقة في احسن الحوال وبالظروف المثالية الخيالية تكون متساوية ولكنها دائما اقل .
والله من المحزن انت تاخذ تلك المواضيع هذا الحيز بهذا القسم الرائع من المنتدى 
واطلب من الاخ المشرف الاحتكام الى احد الخبراء الذي يثق بهم من خارج المنتدى ويرى الحقيقة بعينيه وياخذ القرار الجريء بحذف تلك المشاركات لا مأسوفا عليها
يا اخوان هذا ليس تجريح ولا علاقة لي لا بالاخوة المعارضين ولا بالاخوة المؤيدين
انا اعارض الموضوع فقط
كما ان الغرب في سباق محموم على النجاح في انتاج الطاقات البديلة وهاهي معامل السيارات تتسابق لانتاج افضل سيارات تعمل بالكهرباء او بخلايا الوقود والهيدروجينية او بالكحول .او المحركات الهجينة على اقل تقدير 
اين التعتيم والاغتيالات ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اين احتكارهم لتلك الافكار ..وهم يحلمون باليوم الذي لايحتاجون النفط مننا فيرجعونا الى عهد الظلمات
تحياتي
زيد


----------



## zaid zaid (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا اخوان
بالطبع لا داعي ان يكون لهذا الموضوع 24 صفحة 
سطر واحد كافي بدل تلك الملحمة التي لا تنتهي

اين الجهاز ؟؟؟ بالطبع غير موجود ..!!! لماذا ؟؟؟ لان الامبريالية لاتريدنا ان ننجح .!!!
والسبب بسيط
قانون حفظ الطاقة وارجو ان لايعارض هذا القانون شخص الا بعد المصادقة على جهازه المزعوم
كفا احلام يقضة كلنا يحلم ان يصبح عظيم زمانه ولكن ليس بهذا الاسلوب
فمن يريد ان يعمل بمجال علمي عليه ان يتسلح بالعلم وليس بالخزعبلات 
تحياتي لكلا الفريقين
زيد


----------



## فقير علم (18 نوفمبر 2010)

للمحترمين فقط

عندما يقول العلم
القوة في ذراعها = المقاومة في ذراعها
فعند تقصير احد الذراعين فبكل تأكيد تدور العجلة
وعندما يتم عمل الفكرة عمليا امام اعين الجميع
وعندما يتم مناقشتها من العلماء واقرارها
وعندما يكون لها براءة الاختراع
وعندما يتم تنفيذها في اكبر هيئة
اذن هي حقيقة رغم انف الجهلاء

للجهلاء

اولا تعريف الجاهل
الجاهل هو من يجزم بعكس الحقيقة
ثانيا
هدفكم واضح وضوح الشمس
وولم تقدموا اي دليل او سند علمي لاقوالكم
وكل ما قدمتوه هو التطاول على الاخرين واخص يالتحديد المدعو د. حسين الذي اتهمني بالخداع وغير ذلك
تعلم الادب اولا وان لم تكن تعلمته في الصغر فليس ذنبك
ثم يدخل من بمعرف اخر ويتكلم عن السحر والشعوذة ولم يقدم جملة علمية واحدة تثبت عكس الحقيقة
واسلوبكم واحد وباكثر من معرف
ولكني اخشى الله ولن انزلق الى مستواك العلمي والادبي
ولكني احببت ان اضع النقاط على الحروف ليراها الجميع بما في ذلك الادارة التي التزمت بالصمت
تجاه الخروج عن الادب وترك شرزمة من الصهاينة تجهض اي تفكير له مردود​


----------



## الطاقة الحرة (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم حبايبي
السلام عيكم اخواني المسلمين
ماهكذا ينبغي ان نكون
وماهكذا تعلمنا من ديننا
وماهكذا سنصير امة ...الخ
الله يهدينا ويهدي الجميع
لازم نعرف معاني التعاون والتفاهم بيننا البين
ولا يعجز كل منا الاخر
انا اقول لاخي احمد السماوي ممكن ان نجعل الذرة ترفع فيلاً عندما نفقد الفيل وزنه
كل شي ممكن وكان الاوائل يطلقون على اسم المخترعات (( الحيل ))
الحيله تريد شخص ذا دها وعبقرية واما الثوابت ثوابت مثل ان الذرة لايمكن ان ترفع فيلاَ

الله يعلمنا ما جهلنا
*


----------



## zaid zaid (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> تجاه الخروج عن الادب وترك شرزمة من الصهاينة تجهض اي تفكير له مردود


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ياساتر شو اللي صار
الله يسامحك
عن اي علم تتكلم ؟؟؟ وانت هذا اسلوبك ؟؟؟
لا اقول لك شيء ولكن اقول احسب عدد الاذرع التي على اليمين والتي على اليسار قبل ان تتكلم عن قانون القوة في ذراعها .. وهذا كاف لتعرف لما الالة لاتعمل اصلاًً والتي لو كانت تعمل تاكد كنا سنراها وسط اهم ساحة في اهم عاصمة عربية ..


----------



## إسلام علي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

zaid zaid قال:


> مرحبا جميعا
> قرأت ال 14 صفحة من الموضع ...والذي بدأ ببداية درامية
> بين صاحب المشاركة واخر مششك بنجاحها
> صاحب المشاركة لديه طلب مساعدة الاخرين في تصميم موتور يعمل بمبدأ الفكرة المرفقة
> ...


السلام عليكم
شكرا على المشاركة وأنا مش زعلان :34:


----------



## stam1 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخوان ابي احد يصنع لي عجلة الجاذبيه تعبت والله كل يووم عند نجار انا من الرياض


----------



## stam1 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*عاجل الى اخينا fagrelsabah*

fagrelsabah




اخي العزيز انا بصراحه مصدق كل شي لاكن بصراحه تعبت ورحت لنجاره وسوويت كل شي لاكن ما نجحت معي تعرف تبي تصميم وقياساات دقيقه لو تكرمت ابي تصميم مثلها اذا تقدر لماذا لا نصمم اذا تعرف احد لا تبخل علينا والله اني تعبت ابي اشووفها على الطبيعه تكفى يالذيب


----------



## سنترصفقات (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*اتمنى من الاداره تعديل لفظ الجلاله الله*​


----------



## zaid zaid (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ فجر الصباح
رغم اني مسبقا اعرف انك ستضعني في خانة المضللين ومن الذين نخدم الاستعمار والصهيونية فان فعلت فسامحك الله
لاني لسبب بسيط انه اعارض بعض من افكارك
اخي انت تنشر وتعيد عشرات المشاركات السابقة
فكيف تتوقع ان يكون الرد ان كان قسم منها صحيح والاخر غير ذلك
انا شاهدت اكثرها وتوقفت لان لكل موضوع خصوصية مختلفة عن الاخر
قسم منها في غاية الاهمية والدقة العلمية والنجاح الايجابي
وقسم منها داخل في جدال وتعصب ومشاكل شخصية من دون تحليل علمي للموضوع المنشور
لا تتصور ان ردي هذا اريد منه التقليل من شأنك او شأن اندفاعك في حب العلم والمعرفة وخدمة امتنا العربية والاسلامية .. فكلنا نضع هذا الهدف نصب اعيننا والله شاهد
احب توضيح نقطة مهمة واسالك سؤال 
هل كل ماينشر من معلومات او كتب او مقاطع فديو هي صحيحة وموثوق منها ؟؟
بالتاكيد لا ..لذا اتمنى منك ومن كل احباب المنتدى عدم الاستشهاد باشياء منشورة وكأنها نازلة من السماء وليس فيها اخطاء او تضليل لاسيما المصادر الاجنبية فالكثير منها مليء بالجهل او التضليل المقصود
اما بخصوص موضوعك هذا...
ياخي ماذا تريد ان اعلق على موضوع غير صحيح وغير منطقي من دون ان اجرح مشاعرك ؟؟
لا اعرف ؟؟ انت ارشدني الى الطريقة وانا مستعد لاتباعها
وفي اول موضوعك تتهم كل من يعارضك بأنه مضلل ومحب للتخلف ولا يريد للعرب التعلم والتطور
ثم تتكلم عن نظرية المحرك دائم الحركة .. وها انت بنفسك تسميها نظرية فهي اعتقاد فقط ولم يدخل حيز التطبيق ابدا لاسباب لاداعي للخوض فيها حيث تكرر هذا الموضوع اكثر من مرة .
ثم تبدأ بشرح فكرة النظرية وتحدد السرعة 200 دورة للدقيقة ولا اعرف من اي مصدر جلبت هذا الرقم
وتلحق بالموضوع فديو معمول بالكومبيوتر .
يا اخي هل الجهاز معقّد ؟؟؟ بالطبع لا فهو ابسط من البساطة
لما الفديو مرسوم بالكومبيوتر لان ببساطه انه رغم بساطة الجهاز فانه لايعمل في الواقع
وان رأيت في يوم من الايام فديو حقيقي فتأكد انه مفبرك وما اسهل ذلك وان فبركة المحرك الدائم الحركة يعود الى مئات السنين مصاحباً مع فكرة تحويل المعادن الى ذهب .. صدقني انها نفس الحمّى اصابت الناس في تلك الازمنة وتبخرت الامال في حينها .. يمكنك العودة الى كتاب الفيزياء المسلية لتقرأ الكثير من تلك القصص والمحركات ذات التصاميم المتعددة وكيفية فبركة عمل بعضها وانكشاف امرهم .
اعطيك تلميح بسيط على فكرة العجلة الدائرة وبحسابات بسيطة سترى اين المشكلة
في كل صورة لتلك الالة او قم بتوقيف الفديو في اي لقطة واريد منك ان تحسب عدد الاثقال التي على اليمين والتي على اليسار سترى ان الاثقال في الجانب الذي من المفروض ان يرتفع عددها اكثر وهنا تكمن المشكلة ان عدد الاثقال الاكثر يوازن طول الذراع في الجانب الاخر ويمنع دوران العجلة
....
اما باقي المواضيع التي وضعت ملحقاً لها
فلكل واحد قصه فيها الجيد والمهم والتي استفدنا منه كثيراً وهذا تشكر عليه جزيل الشكر
وفيها ما اعارض فكرته لاسباب مختلفة تتعلق بطبيعة الموضوع
فارجوك اخي لا تعتبر الامر شخصي المواضيع الجيدة لا يجرؤ احد ولا نسمح لاحد ان يقول عنها غير جيدة كما عليك ان تسمح لنا ان نعطي رأينا بما نراه غير صحيح دون ان تضعنا بخانة الخونة ومحبي الضلال.
تحياتي لك واتمنى لك التوفيق
زيد


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة

اخي العزيز fagrelsabah 

ان من يأتي بفكرة فعلية اثباتها فأين الاثبات ؟

ان الفديو و الكلام ليس اثبات 

و لكن 

المعادلات و القوانين و الحجج التى بالبرهان هي الاثبات

قال اللة تعالى للمشركين " قل هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين "


----------



## stam1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

يا اخوان الفكره صحيحه لاكن يبي ل لها قياساات دقيقه واساسها مثل كفة الميزان اخذ سلك نفرض انه سلك تعليق الملابس
اخذه بالنصف تلاقيه متعادل قووم بطي النصف تحت كاذا تلاحظ


----------



## م رشدي حموده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أخواااني الكراااام ،، كل العلوم اساسها التجااارب ،، ومجرد عرض هذه الأفكااار ومشاهدتهاااا كما رأينا يدعونا للتفكير ومحاولة أثبات التجربة والتعديل عليها ان امكن بدلا من الأتهااااامات ، وكل عضو يجتهد ويطرح مثل هذه الأفكااار فله جزيل الشكر .


----------



## stam1 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

هاذي مشكلتنا لو قالنا يهودي لان يصير مثل هاذا لصدقناه صدق الرسول الكريم في حديث ما معناه لو دخلو جحر ضب لدخلتمووه تعلموون ان اساس بعض العلم واغلب الاختراع الموجوود بين اليهود من صنع العرب


----------



## zaid zaid (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ اسلام
السلام عليكم
اشكرك على عدم زعلك مني بجد
واتمنى لك كل التوفيق وننتظر جديدك
تحياتي لك
زيد


----------



## ricielectric (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*المحرك دائم الحركة ..(مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)*

المحرك دائم الحركة​ 

شهد القرن التاسع عشر نهاية لواحدة من المسائل التي شغلت الفكر البشري مدة طويلة واستحوذت على اهتمام وجهود الكثير من الأشخاص الذين رأوا في تحقيقها الثروة والشهرة، وربما اكتسبت من الأهمية أكثر من محاولة تحويل المعادن إلى ذهب!! وللأسف فإن بعض الناس ممن ليس لديهم إلمام بقوانين الفيزياء ظلوا حتى بداية القرن العشرين يحلمون بتحقيق هذا الإنجاز الخيالي والذي سيقدم لهم بغير حساب ولا مقابل!!
المحرك دائم الحركة أو المحرك الأبدي أو Perpetual Mobile وتعددت التصميمات التي اعتقد أصحابها أنها ستحقق حركة دائمة!! وقد استعرض الروسي ياكوف بيرلمان في جزئي كتابه "الفيزياء المسلية" أكثر من 10 تصميمات لمحركات وآلات ظن أصحابها أنها ستحقق لهم حركة دائمة من تلقاء ذاتها، وقد بين بيرلمان أن أياً من هذه الآلات لن تعمل أبداً "وهذا ما نتبينه بعد قليلٍ من التدقيق في إمكانية عمل تصميمات تلك المحركات"، وفي حال عملت فهي ستتوقف بعد مدة، أما أفضل المحركات التي أخذت شهرة فقد كان وراءها خدعة ما بيّنها بيرلمان.
*تقسم المحركات الأبدية إلى نوعين:*
1.الآلة التي تعطي طاقة بشكل دائم من دون أن تستهلك أية طاقة من الوسط الخارجي، وتسمى المحرك الأبدي من النوع الأول.
2.الآلة التي تستطيع تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية بشكل كامل، وتسمى المحرك الأبدي من النوع الثاني.

ولقد كانت نهاية النموذج الأول من المحرك الأبدي مع اكتشاف قانون الترموديناميك الأول والذي هو شكل من أشكال انحفاظ الطاقة، حيث يعطي القانون الأول العلاقة بين كمية الحرارة المعطاة للجملة وتغير طاقتها الداخلية والعمل المنجز، وقد اكتشف هذا القانون عام 1842 بفضل جهود العالم ماير، ويمكن أن نعبر عنه بالصيغة التالية:​ 
dq = du + dw​ 
حيث أن (dq): هي كمية الحرارة المعطاة للجسم.
(du): فهي تغير طاقته الداخلية.
أما (dw): فتمثل العمل الخارجي الذي حققه الجسم.
وإن كلاً من حدود المعادلة السابقة يمكن أن يكون موجباً أو سالباً أو مساوياً للصفر،
فعندما يكون (dq = 0) هذا يعني أن العمل يتم على حساب انخفاض طاقة الجسم الداخلية، 
أما عندما يكون (dw = 0) فهذا يعني أن الحرارة المعطاة للجسم تعمل على زيادة طاقته الداخلية،
وعندما يكون (du = 0) فالحرارة المعطاة تذهب في إنجاز عمل. ولقد وضع اكتشاف هذا القانون حداً لمحاولات بناء المحرك الأبدي الأول،
لذا نستطيع أن نعبر عن هذا القانون بالشكل التالي:​ 
*يستحيل إنشاء محرك أبدي من النوع الأول.*​ 
أما النموذج الثاني للمحرك الدائم الحركة فهو لا يتعارض مع قانون الترموديناميك الأول لكنه يتعارض مع القانون الثاني، ذلك أن تحويل كامل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية أو ضوئية أو غيرها لا يمكن تحقيقه! فسيبقى جزء منها غير متحول إلى طاقة ميكانيكية! بينما نستطيع العكس أي نستطيع تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية والكهربائية بكاملها إلى طاقة حرارية.
فعبر التجارب استنتج أنه يستحيل تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في المحرك العامل دورياً دون وجود مصدري حرارة على الأقل، أي لا يمكن إنشاء محرك يعمل دورياً بحيث يقوم برفع الحمل وتبريد مصدر الحرارة. ولا تخالف المحركات الدورية هذا القانون لأنها عند إنتاج الطاقة الميكانيكية (رفع الحمل) لا يتم تبريد مصدر الحرارة فقط بل أيضاً نبذ الحرارة من الجسم إلى المصدر البارد.​ 
وبصورة عامة يستطيع أي محرك أن يعمل فقط في حال توفر مصدري حرارة على الأقل، وعندها لا تتحول كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى ميكانيكية، وإنما جزء منها فقط، في حين أن كمية الحرارة المتبقية والتي تنتقل للمصدر البارد تعد مفقودة لعدم صلاحيتها لمتابعة التحول إلى طاقة ميكانيكية.
ونعبر عن قانون الترموديناميك الثاني بالصيغة التالية:​ 
*من المستحيل إنشاء محرك أزلي من النوع الثاني.*​ 
المحرك دائم الحركة سبب فشل وافلاس الكثير والكثير من العلماء وحتى عامة الناس الذين هدروا ثرواتهم لبناء هكذا محرك
المحرك دائم الحركة مستحيل ولم يخترع بعد​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس ricielectric
وسوف أضطر لتغيير العنوان ليتلائم مع المحتوى.


----------



## د حسين (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا للدكتور محمد باشراحيل*

شكرا للدكتور محمد باشراحيل
والآن أصبحت الأمور واضحة ... وأرجو من جميع مراقبي المنتدى ارفاق عبارة (( مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون انحفاظ الطاقة )) في كل موضوع يتحدث عن المحرك دائم الحركة المزعوم اينما ورد وحتى في الأقسام الأخرى من هذا الملتقى حيث ان انصار المحرك المزعوم يتنقلون بموضوعاتهم من قسم لآخر بعد ان يفشلوا باقناع المحاورين في هذا القسم
مع أطيب تحياتي 
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا للدكتور محمد باشراحيل​
> 
> 
> والآن أصبحت الأمور واضحة ... وأرجو من جميع مراقبي المنتدى ارفاق عبارة (( مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون انحفاظ الطاقة )) في كل موضوع يتحدث عن المحرك دائم الحركة المزعوم اينما ورد وحتى في الأقسام الأخرى من هذا الملتقى حيث ان انصار المحرك المزعوم يتنقلون بموضوعاتهم من قسم لآخر بعد ان يفشلوا باقناع المحاورين في هذا القسم
> مع أطيب تحياتي ​


 

أشكر جهودك مهندس د حسين ..
وتحياتي لجميع الأعضاء بمختلف أطيافهم العلمية .
وأرجو من الجميع المشاركة في الردود وكتابة جملة 
(مستحيل لمخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة )
في أي ٍ من مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة .
وشكرا للمهندس ricielectric
والموضوع للتثبيت .​


----------



## abbo (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ساموك قال:


> الأخ م. عماد،
> أريد أن أضيف على "خطابك الطويل" أن معظم الإختصاصيين وفي كافة أصقاع الأرض (خارج عصر السرعة!) يعرفون بأدق التفاصيل كيفية إنتاج الكهرباء في المكان الذي نحتاجها فيه -أي بدون الحاجة إلى نقل- وبالكمية التي نحتاجها. لكن تصور أن هذا حدث اليوم:
> الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أكبر مفلس في كل العصور. تبلغ ديون الحكومة ما يزيد على 34 تريليون دولار وديون الشعب أكثر من 30 تريليون! هذا يعني أن الدولار الأمريكي الذي يطبعه الإحتياطي الفيدرالي بكميات مهولة (وهو بنك خاص تملكه ثلاث عائلات يهودية أمريكية) لا قيمة له في الواقع. إنه يحافظ على معظم قيمته من تجارة النفط كونه العملة الوحيدة التي يباع ويشترى فيها النفط، لذلك هو العملة التي تحتاجها وتطلبها كل دول العالم التي تشتري نفطا أو مشتقات.
> إضافة إلى انهيار الشركات المشتغلة بالنفط والطاقة استخراجا وتكريرا ونقلا وتوليدا وصناعة وتجارة إلخ... وتسريحها لمئات الملايين من العمال حول العالم.
> ...



يا عم خليها تبقي فوضي هو احن لاقيين ؟:78:
اهم حاجه انو الواحد يكون مرتاح والاسعار حتبقي رخييييصه وتقدر تروح انت واولادك لاي مكان بالعالم باقل التكاليف وفوق دا كلو انو الحروب حتقيف او بالاصح حتقل لانو اسبابها في الغالب ضيق العيش أو النفط أو المياه ودا كلو حيتحل بوجود الطاقة الحره أو قل المجانيه .
بعد دا كلو تقول لي حتبقى فوضى يا عم تبقي....واحنا مالنا !!!! :9::9:


----------



## zamalkawi (18 ديسمبر 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> *مُنذ ما يقارب المئة عام ، عرف كلّ إنسان بأنَّ آلة أثقل من الهواء لا يمكن أن تطير بأيّةِ حالة . و إنَّ حدث ذلك ، فهو اختراقٌ لقوانين الفيزياء ، وهذا ما قالهُ جميع الخبراء والسلطات العلمية .
> 
> فعلى سبيل المثال ، صرَّحَ سايمون نيوكُمب عام 1901 : " إنه من عير الممكن لأي مجموع مادي و لا ميكانيكية أو قوى يمكن لها أن تجتمع في آلة معيّنة تمكن الإنسان أن يطير لمسافات طويلة في الهواء ."! و لحسن الحظ ، قلّةُ من الناس الأذكياء كالأخوين رايت لم يقبلوا مثل تلك التصريحات ككلام نهائي . والآن نحنُ نستخدم الطائرات بشكل طبيعي ، و نعتبر الطيرانمن المسلمات العلمية الثابتة*


لست أدري لم تجاهلت الرد على هذا الافتراء في وقتها، شكرا أخ أببو على فتح الموضوع كي تذكرني بالرد على هذا الافتراء
أولا الكلام بدون مصدر
ثانيا عبارة مثل أن "هذا ما قاله جميع الخبراء والسلطات العلمية" لا يجب أن تمر هكذا، فعندما أراد كاتب الموضوع الاستشهاد، استشهد بقول عالم واحد، ولم يستشهد بقول جهة علمية، ومن المعروف أن العلماء قد يأتون بآراء شاذة أحيانا، لذا عندما يريد شخص ما الاستشهاد في عبارة خطيرة كهذه (أن الخبراء والهيئات العلمية جميعهم أفتوا باستحالة طيران آلة أثقل من الهواء) فيجب أن أن يكون الاستشهاد بقول أكثر من جهة علمية، وليس عالم واحد منفرد
ثالثا، وهذه هي النقطة الأهم في ردي على الافتراء، فلنر المكتوب على موقع ويكيبيديا عن رأي الرجل في إمكانية طيران الآلات:
http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php...3586#On_the_impossibility_of_a_flying_machine
أعتقد أن المذكور على ويكيبديا صحيح، فالكاتب ذكر المراجع، ولم يقل كلاما مرسلا كالذي استعمله الكاتب العربي للأسف، بعد أن أصبح النقل بدون تثبت أحد سماتنا كعرب، فقد نسينا الحديث الصحيح " كفى بالمرء كذبا أن يحدث بكل ما سمع"
والآن بهد أن ثبتت براءة نيوكومب من التهمة المنسوبة إليه، أرى أن أول القصيدة أو أول المقالة كفر
البداية هراء، لذا فالمحتوى لابد أن يكون هراء


----------



## arrussi (18 ديسمبر 2010)

أعجبني الموضوع + النقاش ^^ ..
السياسة والاقتصاد Vs الطاقة الحرة 
ونحن نمثل هذه الطاقة وبإمكاننا أن نحدث تغيير في المستقبل القريب إن شاء الله
وأنا أول الداعمين لمثل هذه المشاريع..
(نتعلم ,,نعمل,, ننتج,, نجمع رأس مال,,نكون مشاريع لدعم هذه الطاقة)
وهذا هو الخط والطريق الذي يجب أن نتبعه جميعاً ^^


----------



## abbo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> لست أدري لم تجاهلت الرد على هذا الافتراء في وقتها، شكرا أخ أببو على فتح الموضوع كي تذكرني بالرد على هذا الافتراء
> أولا الكلام بدون مصدر
> ثانيا عبارة مثل أن "هذا ما قاله جميع الخبراء والسلطات العلمية" لا يجب أن تمر هكذا، فعندما أراد كاتب الموضوع الاستشهاد، استشهد بقول عالم واحد، ولم يستشهد بقول جهة علمية، ومن المعروف أن العلماء قد يأتون بآراء شاذة أحيانا، لذا عندما يريد شخص ما الاستشهاد في عبارة خطيرة كهذه (أن الخبراء والهيئات العلمية جميعهم أفتوا باستحالة طيران آلة أثقل من الهواء) فيجب أن أن يكون الاستشهاد بقول أكثر من جهة علمية، وليس عالم واحد منفرد
> ثالثا، وهذه هي النقطة الأهم في ردي على الافتراء، فلنر المكتوب على موقع ويكيبيديا عن رأي الرجل في إمكانية طيران الآلات:
> ...



الاخ زمالكاوي
اولاً:
مش عارف مين المقصود ب -تجاهلت الافتراء - دي اصل انا مع الاخوة اساساً وما طلعتش من الخط بس كنت بهرج عل اللي بيقول انها حتبقي فوضي
ثانياً:
ما تحاولش تطعن في استشهادات وقرائن الاعضاء لأن انت اول واحد عجزت عن تفنيد الادلة اللي وردت في مواضيع سابقة xxxxxxxx

يرجى الالتزم ا بآداب الحوار
المراقبة


----------



## د حسين (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*لماذا المراوغة وللف والدوران*



abbo قال:


> الاخ زمالكاوي
> اولاً:
> مش عارف مين المقصود ب -تجاهلت الافتراء - دي اصل انا مع الاخوة اساساً وما طلعتش من الخط بس كنت بهرج عل اللي بيقول انها حتبقي فوضي
> ثانياً:
> ما تحاولش تطعن في استشهادات وقرائن الاعضاء لأن انت اول واحد عجزت عن تفنيد الادلة اللي وردت في مواضيع سابقة اْxxxxxxx


 
ياسيد ابو يبدو انك بدأت بقلب الحقائق والدليل ان السيد زملكاوي هو الذي صبر وناقش بجدية ولم يعجز بل العكس هو الذي استطاع ان يهزم كل المتسكعين في ظل الطاقة الحرة المزعومة وكان كلما حاصرهم علميا ينهزمون ويغادرون النقاش ... ونحن نؤيده انا وزيد والكثيرون وخاصة استشاري الملتقى الدكتور محمد باشراحيل ... حيث توصلنا الى قرار بكتابة (( مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون انحفاظ الطاقة )) .... لذا ارجو من المشرف اضافة العبارة المذكورة الى عنوان هذا الموضوع وما شابهه لأن من كتبه لايستطيع تغييره لسببين الأول فني حيث لاييملك صلاحية التغيير والثاني لأنه غير مقتنع باستحالة عمله ..​


----------



## abbo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

دكتور حسين
انت فيييينك من زمان يا راااااااجل وفين ردودك العلمية علي المستندات والبراءات وهلم جراااا ..؟؟
انا مشتاق لليوم اللي ارفق لك كليب الجهاز اللي عملتو عشان نشوف حترفضو باي حجه !!!:83:
بس صبركو علينا شويه علي بال ما نرتب الامور والدرع الصاروخي واللازي منو احسن في عالم كتيييرة اوي محموقه من العيال اللي بتككلم في السياسة دي.:83::5:


----------



## abbo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

abbo قال:


> الاخ زمالكاوي
> اولاً:
> مش عارف مين المقصود ب -تجاهلت الافتراء - دي اصل انا مع الاخوة اساساً وما طلعتش من الخط بس كنت بهرج عل اللي بيقول انها حتبقي فوضي
> ثانياً:
> ...



ملوش لازمه والله يا استاذه الكلام دا انا بس حبيت اهرج مع الاخ شويه واذا هو مش راضي له العتبي مع اني متأكد ان الموضوع عادي يعني اتنين بيتهاظرو


----------



## zamalkawi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

abbo قال:


> يرجى الالتزم ا بآداب الحوار
> المراقبة


أشكر الأخ المراقب على حذف الإساءة



abbo قال:


> ملوش لازمه والله يا استاذه الكلام دا انا بس حبيت اهرج مع الاخ شويه واذا هو مش راضي له العتبي مع اني متأكد ان الموضوع عادي يعني اتنين بيتهاظرو


أخ أببو، تهريجك غير مقبول، والتهريج يكون بين الأصدقاء، وأنا لا أقبل منك مزاحا

والآن أرد على كلامك


abbo قال:


> ما تحاولش تطعن في استشهادات وقرائن الاعضاء لأن انت اول واحد عجزت عن تفنيد الادلة اللي وردت في مواضيع سابقة


 لا يوجد من يعرف كل شيء، ولذا لا أرى ما يعيب في أنني أحيانا لم يكن لدي رد، فأنا لن أرد بدون علم، أنا مقتنع تماما بقانون حفظ الطاقة، فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تنشأ من عدم كما تعلمنا في المرحلة الابتدائية
وعندما يتحدث أحدهم عن نظام ميكانيكي يمكنني بسهولة تفنيد ادعاء المحرك دائم الحركة، وحدث هذا مع العضو إسلام علي في عجلة الجاذبية ومع العضو محمد حسين في موضوعيه عن السيارة الهوائية وعن توليد الطاقة من المكابس
وفي الأنظمة الميكانيكية - الكيميائية، مثل السيارات التي تعمل بالماء، أستطيع أن أفند الادعاءات إلى حد ما، ولو أنك تابعت حواري مع العضو فجر الصباح (وهو من أكبر مروجي هراء السيارة التي تعمل بالماء على المنتدى) لوجدت أنه هو الذي تهرب من الحوار، إذ أنه بنى كل أدلته على عبارة محورية وهي أن تحليل الماء يستهلك طاقة أقل من طاقة حرق الأكسجين مع الهيدروجين، فلما حاصرته بالسؤال عن إثبات هذه العبارة المحورية، لم نره على المنتدى ثانية
أما في الأنظمة الكهربية والمغناطيسية فالأمر يختلف
فرغم معرفتي ببعض الأساسيات الكهربية والمغناطيسية، مثل كل المهندسين، إلا أنه ليس تخصصي، وفي النقاشات عن هذه الأنظمة لا أملك إلا قانون حفظ الطاقة والأساسيات التي أعرفها، لذا فلو دخل أحدهم معي في نقاش وبدأ يتحدث عن تفاصيل كهربية أو مغناطيسية، فما المطلوب مني؟ هل المطلوب أن أفتي بدون علم؟
أنا لست أول من عجز عن تفنيد الأدلة كما تقذفني، بل على العكس أحاول دائما أن أفند الأدلة، ولكني لست ممكن يفتون بدون علم، وليس ذنبي أن خبراء الكهربية والمغناطيسية على المنتدى لا يهتمون بالرد على افتراءات مدعي المحرك دائم الحركة
ورغم هذا، في الحوارات التي بها كهربية ومغناطيسية أحاول أن اشارك في الحوار وأحاول أن أفهم، ولو أنك تتابع الحوارات على منتدى، تجد أن أحد الأعضاء ويدعى ساموك بدأ في شرح اساسيات توليد طاقة مجانية من الأثير، وبدأت أتابع معه شرحه عن وشيعة تسلا وعن المحول الذي من المفترض أن يولد الكهرباء وفقا لزعمه، وعندما وصلنا للحظة الحقيقة التي من المفترض أن يكشف بها عن كيفية حصول هذا الملف على الطاقة، تحجج بأن أحد الأعضاء كلمه بطريقة غير لائقة، وانسحب من النقاش ولم نره على المنتدى ثانية!
الحمد لله أنا قادر على رد بعض الادعاءات، ولكن ليس كلها بطبيعة الحال، فأنا لن أفتي بغير علم
بالمناسبة، أعتذر لكل الأعضاء عن تخصيصي هذه المشاركة الطويلة للدفاع عن نفسي، ولكن اتهامه لي كان يحتاج تدخل سريع، فهذا جزء من محاولات نشر العلم الصحيح، فالمتعلم لن يتعلم إذا فقد الثقة في المعلم، لا أعني بهذا أني معلم وأن الآخرين متعلمون لا سمح الله، ولكن أعني به أنني أحاول أن أفيد الناس بما تعلمت، وبالتأكيد أنا لا زلت متعلما

وبعد الرد على اتهامك، ما علاقة هذا الاتهام الباطل لي بمشاركتي التي شاركت بها في هذا الموضوع؟؟
أنا تحدثت عن ثلاثة أشياء أساسية وهم:
الأول أنه لا يصح الاستشهاد بدون مصدر، وحتى لو أنني لا أستطيع تفنيد أدلة الآخرين كما تتهمني، فليس معنى هذا للآخرين الحق في تخطي القواعد المتعارف عليها في الاستشهاد
الثاني أن عبارة مثل "كل الخبراء والهيئات أقروا باستحالة طيران آلة أثقل من الهواء" هي عبارة خطيرة، ولا يصح الاستشهاد عليها برأي عالم منفرد
الثالث أن هذا العالم لم يقل ما يدعون أنه قاله، لذا فادعاء أنه قال هكذا هو افتراء وكذب، وفي هذه النقطة ذكرت بحديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، "كفى بالمرء كذبا أن يحدث بكل ما سمع"، لذا فبدلا من أن تتهمتي بالباطل، وجه كلامك للكاذبين الذين يفترون على الآخرين كذبا

ومرة أخرى، وفي الإعادة إفادة، أنا لا أقبل منك مزاحا، ليس لاختلافي معك في الرأي، ولكن أولا لأني لا أعرفك، وثانيا لانك بدأت حديثك معي باتهامي بالباطل، فكيف أقبل منك مزاحا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

abbo قال:


> دكتور حسين
> انت فيييينك من زمان يا راااااااجل وفين ردودك العلمية علي المستندات والبراءات وهلم جراااا ..؟؟
> انا مشتاق لليوم اللي ارفق لك كليب الجهاز اللي عملتو عشان نشوف حترفضو باي حجه !!!:83:
> بس صبركو علينا شويه علي بال ما نرتب الامور والدرع الصاروخي واللازي منو احسن في عالم كتيييرة اوي محموقه من العيال اللي بتككلم في السياسة دي.:83::5:


 


abbo قال:


> ملوش لازمه والله يا استاذه الكلام دا انا بس حبيت اهرج مع الاخ شويه واذا هو مش راضي له العتبي مع اني متأكد ان الموضوع عادي يعني اتنين بيتهاظرو


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الأخ abbo 

تواجدك كعضو له رأي مخالف ليس به بأس .. ومقبول في ظل الحوار الهادئ ( قد يتخذ الحوار أحيانا قوة وشدة.. ولكن ليس هزءا وإستخفافا )

نحن هنا ،وفي اي مكان، طلبة علم .. ومن قال أني أعلم فقد جهل..
وهناك أساسيات في علم الهندسة والفيزياء والرياضيات 
ينبغي معرفتها وهي من العلوم الضرورية قبل الخوض في نقاشات وجدل .. 

العضو د حسين عضو له قيمته الإعتبارية كما هي لك أيضا ..
لو كان هناك مزح ومداعبة(هظار ) بينكما ، ولا أعتقد ذلك، يمكن التراسل عبر الخاص . 
أرجو مراعاة ذلك . 

تحياتي .
​


----------



## abbo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> أشكر الأخ المراقب على حذف الإساءة
> 
> 
> أخ أببو، تهريجك غير مقبول، والتهريج يكون بين الأصدقاء، وأنا لا أقبل منك مزاحا
> ...



يا اخي ليس المطلوب ان تفتي اساساً فاذا كنت مقتنع ريحت وارحت والا فلتصمت



zamalkawi قال:


> الحمد لله أنا قادر على رد بعض الادعاءات، ولكن ليس كلها بطبيعة الحال، فأنا لن أفتي بغير علم



هو دا المطلوب منك ولكن اذا كنت لا تعلم فلا تكذب من يعلم حتي يتضح الصواب 



zamalkawi قال:


> بالمناسبة، أعتذر لكل الأعضاء عن تخصيصي هذه المشاركة الطويلة للدفاع عن نفسي، ولكن اتهامه لي كان يحتاج تدخل سريع، فهذا جزء من محاولات نشر العلم الصحيح، فالمتعلم لن يتعلم إذا فقد الثقة في المعلم، لا أعني بهذا أني معلم وأن الآخرين متعلمون لا سمح الله، ولكن أعني به أنني أحاول أن أفيد الناس بما تعلمت، وبالتأكيد أنا لا زلت متعلما



الاتهام -اذا كنت تراه كذلك - مقابل اتهامك للناس بالكذب بما ليس لك به علم وعموما اعترفت انت بكدا -بعجزك عن تفنيد الادله- يبقي انا ما قلتش حاجة من عندي 




zamalkawi قال:


> وبعد الرد على اتهامك، ما علاقة هذا الاتهام الباطل لي بمشاركتي التي شاركت بها في هذا الموضوع؟؟
> أنا تحدثت عن ثلاثة أشياء أساسية وهم:
> الأول أنه لا يصح الاستشهاد بدون مصدر، وحتى لو أنني لا أستطيع تفنيد أدلة الآخرين كما تتهمني، فليس معنى هذا للآخرين الحق في تخطي القواعد المتعارف عليها في الاستشهاد
> الثاني أن عبارة مثل "كل الخبراء والهيئات أقروا باستحالة طيران آلة أثقل من الهواء" هي عبارة خطيرة، ولا يصح الاستشهاد عليها برأي عالم منفرد
> ...



عموما انا ماشي ومن ناحيه الهظار ما تقلقش انا غلطان
سلام


----------



## zamalkawi (19 ديسمبر 2010)

الأخ أببو يسير بنجاح على درب من سبقوه على درب هراء المحركات دائمة الحركة في محاولة استفزاز الآخرين
فهو بدأ باتهامي بأنني أعجز عن تفنيد أدلة الآخرين، قلت له أنه في المواضيع الميكانيكية وبعض المواضيع الكيمائية ميكانيكية استطيع فعل هذا بنجاح والحمد لله، وبالنسبة للمواضيع الكهربية، فرغم أنني لست ملما بها تماما إلا أن الآخرين هم من ينسحبون بعد أن يعجزوا عن الإجابة، أعتقد أن انسحابهم من هذه المواضيعن رغم عدم اختصاصي بها، هي نقطة تحسب لي، وتحسب عليهم، وليس العكس، وبعد هذا يصر على اتهامه في أنني فاشل في تفنيد أدلة المدعين
أما اتهامي للأخ م.عماد ك بالكذب فالاتهام مبني على نص حديث الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، وهو اتهام أنا أصر عليه إلى أن يتراجع عن كلامه عن العالم الذي يدعي أنه أفتى باستحالة صنع الطائرة
الخلاصة، محاولاتك للاستفزاز مفضوحة ومكشوفة، ولن أنساق وراءها


----------



## abbo (19 ديسمبر 2010)

والله هذا تحيز واضح 
كيف يثبت موضوع لم يقدم جديداً بل ويقدح في بحر من الاختراعات الموثقه والمعروفة ثم يتم تثبيته هكذا بكل بساطة !!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ricielectric (19 ديسمبر 2010)

وهكذا .. "فالطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم وإنما تتحول من شكل إلى آخر"


----------



## abbo (20 ديسمبر 2010)

المحركات دائمة الحركة تستقي حركتها من مصادر معروفة للقوة كالمغناطيس،الجاذبية والطاقة الكونيه التي كانت سببا لأن تدور الكترونات جسمك حول انوية خلاياه لتحقق معني الوجود فلولا تلك الطاقة لزال الكون (ان الله يمسك السماوات والارض ان تزولا ولئن زالتا ان امسكهما من احد من بعده ) فالطاقة موجوده حولنا في كل مكان لم ننكر وجودها وندفن رؤوسنا في الرمال لنساند سادة العالم الجدد في مخططاتهم للتعتيم؟؟؟​ 
be clever be smart 
never drain then
think again


----------



## ricielectric (20 ديسمبر 2010)

When you turn on an electric heater, electrical energy is converted to heat energy. If you measure the amount of electricity supplied to the heater and the amount of heat produced by the heater, you will find the amounts are equal. In other words, energy is conserved in the heater. It may take various forms, such as electrical energy, heat, magnetism, or kinetic energy (the energy of an object due to its motion), but the relationship is always the same: The amount of energy used to initiate a change is the same as the amount of energy detected at the end of the change. In other words, energy cannot be created or destroyed in a physical or chemical change. This statement summarizes the law of conservation of energy. 

​


----------



## abbo (20 ديسمبر 2010)

يا سيد ricilectric اظن انك تعي جيدا مبادئ العلم التقليدي الذي وجدته جاهزاً ولكن هل جربت بناء احدي التطبيقات الموثوقة للطاقة الحرة ووجدت عكس ما ندعي

التجارب الاتيه فيها تحطيم واضح وصريح لقانونك المقدس واتحدي الاعضاء المدافعين عنه ان يفسروا ما حدث في ظل القانون بشرط ان لا يتحدثوا عن تزوير او خدعه لان ذلك اصبح مملاً 

التجربة الاولي: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOJcZSnS74o&feature=related
طريقة تخفيض الطاقة اللازمه لادارة موتور مع الحفاظ علي نفس العزم، لانتاج طاقة اكبر عن طريق توصيله مع دينامو

التجربة الثانية:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E46HOfENYEA&NR=1
توضح لك ان مكثف البدء ما هو الا معاوقه كبيره عندما يبدا المحرك بالدوران وتغيير وضعه يمكن ان يخفض الاستهلاك بدرجة كبيرة وكذلك باضافه مكثفات اضافيه ليصل الوفر الي 90% دون فقد في القدرة 

قانونك الان في مشكلة اليس كذلك ؟؟:87::87:
It's a very big trouble for your laws
Aren't they ??:20:


----------



## zamalkawi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

abbo قال:


> التجارب الاتيه فيها تحطيم واضح وصريح لقانونك المقدس واتحدي الاعضاء المدافعين عنه ان يفسروا ما حدث في ظل القانون بشرط ان لا يتحدثوا عن تزوير او خدعه لان ذلك اصبح مملاً


فعلا الأمر أصبح مملا
فقد قلناها، ونقولها، وسنقولها دائما
لا يمكن لفيديو على اليوتيوب أن يكون دليلا على بطلان قانون حفظ الطاقة
إثبات أو نفي القوانين الفيزيائية يحتاج إلى التجارب الموثقة، وليس إلى الفيديوهات مجهولة المصدر
بالمناسبة، لن أقول لك أن هناك خدعة في الفيديو، فالفيديو لا يقول شيئا أصلا
الأمر يشبه أن أعرض لك فيديو لشروق الشمس وأقول لك هذا الفيديو دليل على أنني رئيس وزراء أفريقيا، وأن الفيديو ليس به خدعة!
فلنرتقي قليلا في أساليبنا ولنحترم عقليات القراء، ولنتبع الأسلوب العلمي قليلا


----------



## abbo (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الاسلوب العلمي ليس هو الفصل وحده بل التجارب والمشاهدات هي اساس العلم ومحركه
استمر ومن معك في دفن الرؤوس فطوفان الطاقة الحرة قادم ولن يستثني احداً ممن استهان به ولم يحسب حسابه فلا اسلوب علمي ولا غيره يعصم من قوة العلم القائم علي المشادة والتجربة وليس علي النظريات المشكوك في دوافعها وذمم مؤلفيها


----------



## zamalkawi (20 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي
عندك حق
فكما قال د. محمد باشراحيل، القوانين الفيزيائية ما هي إلا محاولة لتمثيل النظم الطبيعية
وهذا التمثيل يتفاوت في درجة تعقيده أو تبسيطه
لذا عندك حق في أن التجارب والمشاهدات هي أساس العلم
ولكن الأسلوب العلمي لا ينفصل عن هذا، بل على العكس يدعمه ويقويه
وأذكر قصة درسناها في المدرسة عن أحد العلماء (لا أذكر اسمه، ربما يكون فولتا) كان يشرح ضفدعة (بتشديد الراء) أمام تلاميذه، وأثناء التشريح أدخل بدون قصد معدنين مختلفين في جسم الضفدعة، فأنشأ دون قصد خلية كهربية، فسرت الكهرباء في جسد الضفدعة الميتة، فانتفضت، فلم يجد تفسيرا وقتها إلا أنه اكتشف "الطاقة الحيوية" كتفسير لما رآه
فما الخطأ الذي قام به هذا العالم؟
لقد جرب، وشاهد (وهذا هو أساس العلم كما سبق واتفقنا) ولكنه أغفل نقطة هامة، وهي أن يحلل ما رآه تحليلا علميا صارما، فقفز إلى نتائج خاطئة
لذا فالتجربة والمشاهدة وحدهما لا يكفيان للوصول لقاعدة علمية، فالتحليل جزء لا يتجزء من البحث العلمي بينما التجربة والمشاهدة والوصف هم مجرد جزء من البحث العلمي
نعود إلى الفيديو...
هناك قانون موجود في جميع المراجع العلمية، وعلميا لم يثبت حتى هذه اللحظة أنه لا ينطبق، بل أن هناك تطبيقات كثيرة (في الحياة الواقعية) مبنية على هذا القانون، وهو قانون حفظ الطاقة
وفي المقابل هناك فيديو، يدعي أنه يكسر هذا القانون (قانون حفظ الطاقة)، ولا نعرف ما هي ظروف التجربة، ولا كيف تم القياس ولا نعرف من أجرى التجربة، ونتائج التجربة غير موجودة في أي مرجع علمي
فبالله عليك أي الأمرين نصدق؟
الأسلوب العلمي الذي أعنيه لا يعني أن أهمل المشاهدة والتجربة، ولكن يعني أن من قام بالتجربة والمشاهدة عليه أن يوثقهما بأسلوب علمي، حتى يستطيع أن يقنعنا بنتائجه، وإلا سيكون مثل هذا العالم الذي ظن أنه اكتشف الطاقة الحيوية
بالمناسبة، الأسلوب العلمي يعني أيضا احترام الطرف الآخر وعدم تعمد اسفزازه، حتى يكون الحوار علميا ويؤدي إلى نتائج مثمرة، أما التناطح وتعمد الاستفزاز، فلن يؤدي إلى شيء
كل ما ورد في هذه المشاركة هي نصيحة أخ لأخيه، لك أن تقبلها ولك أن ترفضها


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> فعلا الأمر أصبح مملا
> فقد قلناها، ونقولها، وسنقولها دائما
> لا يمكن لفيديو على اليوتيوب أن يكون دليلا على بطلان قانون حفظ الطاقة
> إثبات أو نفي القوانين الفيزيائية يحتاج إلى التجارب الموثقة، وليس إلى الفيديوهات مجهولة المصدر
> ...


 


abbo قال:


> الاسلوب العلمي ليس هو الفصل وحده بل التجارب والمشاهدات هي اساس العلم ومحركه
> استمر ومن معك في دفن الرؤوس فطوفان الطاقة الحرة قادم ولن يستثني احداً ممن استهان به ولم يحسب حسابه فلا اسلوب علمي ولا غيره يعصم من قوة العلم القائم علي المشادة والتجربة وليس علي النظريات المشكوك في دوافعها وذمم مؤلفيها


 
الأخ المهندس abbo 

قانون حفظ الطاقة قامت عليه معظم الإكتشافات الحديثة .. 
حيث تم إستنباط العديد من القوانين والمعادلات وتطبيقاتها العملية التي كان لها الأثر الواضح في ميادين الكهرباء والفضاء والميكانيكا والكيمياء والفيزياء وغيرها.. 
السيارات والطائرات والصواريخ ماهي إلا نتاج تجارب وأبحاث وعلوم .. 
هذا يدفعني لدعوتك لقراءة ما كتبت في موضوع 

قانون حفظ الطاقة 

ولعله من المناسب إعادة المذكور هناك وأرجو منك القراءة المتمعنة ::
***********************************************************

 حتى نستطيع أن نسمي الأشياء بمسمياتها :​

اولا : الحقيقة FACT.. : وهنا أقصد بها الحقيقة العلمية او الظاهرة الفيزيائة ( ظاهرة طبيعة) مثل وجود الأرض في المجموعة الشمسية ،
دوران الأرض حول نفسها ، دوران الأرض حول الشمس ، حركة الأفلاك ، طلوع الشمس من جهة المشرق (إفتراضا ) ، سقوط الأشياء بإتجاه مركز الأرض بفعل قوة الجاذبية ، الضغط ، الحرارة ..إلخ ..​

هذه أخي الكريم حقائق علمية ​

ثانيا: هناك نظرية Theory : وهي من التنظير والبحث العلمي والذي يتوصل إليه الإنسان لتفسير ظاهرة معينة
مثلا نظرية الجاذبية ،نظرية الفعل ورد الفعل ..وهكذا ​

ثالثا : القانون Law:: وهو وضع الحقيقة أو النظرية ( الظواهر الطبيعية) في صيغة رياضية للوصول لحلها وتسخيرها في حل المشاكل وفي تطوير وتنمية حياة الإنسان على هذه البسيطة .. هذا القانون يتم التوصل إليه عبر تجارب ومحاولات 
قد يكون في أبسط صوره (معادلة خطية .. مثل قانون اوم في الكهرباء، قانون هوكس في الجوامد )
وقد يتم التوصل إليه عبر محاولات ويكون بصيغة تستنج بواسطة Trial and Error ​

 ************
عودة إلى النظرية وتعريفها الأشمل : 


هي مجموعة من المبادئ (البيانات) تم صياغتها( إبتداعها.. إختراعها .. إنشاءها) 
لشرح مجموعة من الحقائق أوالظواهر (او حقيقة أو ظاهرة واحدة)، 
خاصة تلك التي تم تجربتها لعدة مرات اوتلك التي تم قبولها (من مجموعة معتبرة من الأشخاص المتخصصين) 
ويمكن إستخدامها للتنبؤ عن الظواهر الطبيعية .

إذن النظرية تحتمل الخطأ والصواب حتى تكون حقيقة لظاهرة علمية ،،

فإن إنتقلت إلى حقيقة علمية فهي نظرية وحقيقة .. 
يمكن إيجاد ووضع صيغة رياضية لها، تكون هذه الصيغة قانونا لها .

عودة إلى قانون حفظ الطاقة ونأخذ تعريفه الشامل:
هو قانون تجريبي (EMPIRICAL) فيزيائي ، ينص على أن كمية الطاقة الكلية 
( حقيقة هي كمية متجهة) في نظام معزول تظل (تبقى) ثابتة ( غير متغيرة .. محفوظة) عبر الزمن ..
وكنتيجة لهذا القانون فإن الطاقة لا يمكن خلقها ولايمكن إفناءها (من قبل الإنسان ) .. ولكن يمكن تحويلها فقط ( إستغلال لها) من حالة إلى أخرى ..

الشيء الوحيد الذي يمكن أن يحدث للطاقة في نظام مغلق هو أن تتغير بصيغة أخرى مثل طاقة كيميائية إلى طاقة حركية.

ملاحظة : لقد إخترت وكتبت مصطلحات بدقة فكل واحدٍ منها له معنى محدد ..
ليس مجرد جمل إنشائية.. 
فمثلا : نظام معزول .. يختلف عن نظام مغلق 
كمية متجهة .. قد تعني ثلاثية الأبعاد Vectors وقد تشمل الـ Tensors وهو الأشمل.. 

أرجو مشاركة الجميع 

تحياتي .
***********
تنويه : أعلم أن الكثير من الأخوة الأعضاء الكرام 
يعرف هذا القانون .. ربما في مراحل دراسته الأولى .. 
فعذرا على الإعادة .. ​
**********************************************************************
ما ذكرت أعلاه هو الأسلوب العلمي .


ولن ادع الفيديوهات (كما ذكر الأخ المهندس zamalkawi) الغير موثقة تكون مصدرا لبناء أساس علمي (تجريبي ، نظري ، محاولات ) .. 
يجب ان تستند هذه الفيديوهات على حقائق وأسس إن لم تكن موجودة فعلى الأقل تكون مشتقة من هذه الأسس أو مجمع على صحتها من هيئة علمية (جامعة او معهد معتمد او مختبر محايد ).


تحياتي ..​


----------



## abbo (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اخ زمالكاوي
استحلفك بالله هل تقول ما تقوله عن قناعه ام انك تقول ذلك لتقنع نفسك ان العالم - بمن فيهم انت وانا - لم يكن مخدوعاً وان الطاقة الحرة مجرد كابوس ثقيل وسيزول قريباً !!
هل تحدثك نفسك بهذا؟ 
احتفظ لنفسك بالجواب ولكن اذا كان بنعم فانصحك بان تتوقف عن تكذيب عينك علي كل رأيت من الدلائل وتشتري راحة بالك لأن العلم لم يكن يوماً ذليلاً ليصل الناس ويتوسلهم ليتعلموا فالعلم لا يعطيك بعضه الا اذا اعطيته كلك
فان اعطيته بعضك لم يعطك شيئاً. (الشيخ النابلسي)


----------



## ricielectric (20 ديسمبر 2010)

Brother ABBO 

 ما نجهله اليوم قد نعلمه في الغد ..لكننا نتعامل مع الواقع 


وحتى الآن لم يستطع أحد التوصل لمحرك دائم الحركة ..

شد حيلك واعمللنا واحد ... ستصبح مشهورا جدا .... 

Please read 

*ياكوف بيرلمان..الفيزياء المسلية*

http://www.4shared.com/get/w-X5Liig/Physics_for_Entertainment_2.html


----------



## abbo (20 ديسمبر 2010)

الان ناتي للرد علي الاخ المستشار



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> عودة إلى قانون حفظ الطاقة ونأخذ تعريفه الشامل:
> هو قانون تجريبي (empirical) فيزيائي ، ينص على أن كمية الطاقة الكلية
> ( حقيقة هي كمية متجهة) في نظام معزول تظل (تبقى) ثابتة ( غير متغيرة .. محفوظة) عبر الزمن ..
> وكنتيجة لهذا القانون فإن الطاقة لا يمكن خلقها ولايمكن إفناءها (من قبل الإنسان ) .. ولكن يمكن تحويلها فقط ( إستغلال لها) من حالة إلى أخرى ..
> ...


​ 
الله يفتح علييييييييك
انت جبت الرايحه اللي ابحث عنها من زمااااااااااااااااان
النظام المعزول هو الذي لا يسمح بخروج او دخول الطاقه عبره او هكذا هو المعني حسب ما اذكر
وكل الذي ادعيه الان ان النظم التي تم تطبيق الطاقه الحرة فيها لم تكن نظم معزوله بما يكفي خصوصاً ان الحرارة والكهرباء والمغناطيسية عجز العلم عن تفسير شافي لماهيتها وان كان الاتجاه اخيراً لتحميل المادة المضاده المسؤوليه عن هذه الظواهر وكما نعلم وسبق وذكرنا بان المادة المضاده وهي موجوده بكل مكان ومن صورها (الفيض المغناطيسي) الذي لا يستأذن في الدخول لاي نظام اذا وجدت له الظروف الملائمه وبالتالي فان قانون حفظ الطاقه لا ينطبق علي هذه التطبيقات بصورته الحاليه الا اذا استطعنا رصد طاقه الفيض المغناطيسي المتحرك عبر النظام فحينها يمكن ان نقول ان القانون اصبح سارياً 
الست توافق علي هذا؟؟​ الان وبعد ان اثبتنا ان النظام ليس معزولاً وان القانون لا يصلح - مؤقتاً - لحصر كل ما يتعلق بالطاقه ؛الا تتفق معي بأن الفيزياء الحديثة ينقصها الكثير لتستطيع تفسير أو حتي مجرد الحكم علي بعض المشاهدات والظواهر الخارقة؟؟


----------



## abbo (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ricielectric قال:


> Brother ABBO
> 
> ما نجهله اليوم قد نعلمه في الغد ..لكننا نتعامل مع الواقع
> 
> ...



فعلاً انا بصدد دراسه لاختيار اسهل التطبيقات لعملها وعندما انتهي لن تسمعو بي في المنتدي لأن المتاعب ستبدأ حينها وعليه فافضل الا اكون مشهورا جداً

اشكرك علي الكتاب وجاري التحميل والقراءة


----------



## ricielectric (20 ديسمبر 2010)

المحرك دائم الحركة أو المحرك الأبدي أو Perpetual Mobile وتعددت التصميمات التي اعتقد أصحابها أنها ستحقق حركة دائمة!! وقد استعرض الروسي ياكوف بيرلمان في جزئي كتابه "الفيزياء المسلية" أكثر من 10 تصميمات لمحركات وآلات ظن أصحابها أنها ستحقق لهم حركة دائمة من تلقاء ذاتها، وقد بين بيرلمان أن أياً من هذه الآلات لن تعمل أبداً "وهذا ما نتبينه بعد قليلٍ من التدقيق في إمكانية عمل تصميمات تلك المحركات"، وفي حال عملت فهي ستتوقف بعد مدة، أما أفضل المحركات التي أخذت شهرة فقد كان وراءها خدعة ما بيّنها بيرلمان.




شد حيلك واعمللنا واحد ... ستصبح مشهورا جدا ....


----------



## abbo (21 ديسمبر 2010)

ما حزرتش يا شاطر لان كل الذين عملو ونجحوا هم الان في (الحجر التقني) حيث لا يستطيعون عرض اختراعاتهم لأحد ولو حاول احد البحث عنهم فهو كمن يبحث عن ابره في كومة القش
لاجل ذلك لا تظن العالم مثالي بما يكفي لاستقبال مثل هذه الاختراعات برحابة صدر فقد اصبح العالم مدمناً علي السم الاسود ولا يقبل بفطمه كهذا بين ليلة وضحاها لذلك ففكرة ان تصبح مشهوراً ليست بالفكره السديده هذه الايام وافضل حل اذا نجحت بذلك ان تلوذ بالصمت المطبق حتي ينفد حليب الام الاسود .


----------



## motaz othman (21 ديسمبر 2010)

انا لست اعلم لما اضاعة الوقت في قوانين الفيزياء الثابتة والتي حققت انجازات ضخمة وفي كل لحظة نثبت ان تلك القوانين صحيحه فكل ما بحولنا يثبت ذلك و بدل من انفاق الاموال والوقت على تغيير قوانين اثبتت نفسها بنفسها ننفقها على استغلال هذه الافكار والقوانين بتطوير حياتنا....


----------



## abbo (21 ديسمبر 2010)

motaz othman قال:


> انا لست اعلم لما اضاعة الوقت في قوانين الفيزياء الثابتة والتي حققت انجازات ضخمة وفي كل لحظة نثبت ان تلك القوانين صحيحه فكل ما بحولنا يثبت ذلك و بدل من انفاق الاموال والوقت على تغيير قوانين اثبتت نفسها بنفسها ننفقها على استغلال هذه الافكار والقوانين بتطوير حياتنا....




مهندس جديد مخدوع !!.. لا ضير انا بما قلنا متمسكون

يا حبيبي صحيحه لم نقل شيئاً ولكن لكل قاعدة شواذ وعندما يكون هذا الشواذ في موضوع مهم كالطاقه المجانية النظيفه فيجب ان نتوقف ونعيد النظر اذا كنا فعلاً حريصين علي مزيد من الانجازات للبشرية

الطاقه الحره تشذ عن قانون حفظ الطاقه في ان مصدرها صعب الرصد والقياس في ظل الامكانات الحاليه ومجرد دخولها علي النظام ينفي شرط العزل الذي ورد في نص القانون كما اسلفنا 
فرجااااءاً
​من ليس لديه الاهتمام الكافي بالكلام الكبير ده يبقي في قوانينو العارفها ويوسع للناس الباحثه والمبتكرة عشان تشوف شغلها


----------



## Eng lfc (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*......*

لالالالا لا اتفق معكم فانا مع الباشمهند عبدو فى منطق التفكير 
فمثال على ذلك فى اوائل القرن الماضى كان هناك اينشتين و قانون الجاذبيه 
و معارضته لنيوتن و كان فى نفس الوقت تطورات العصر بنيت على قوانين نيوتن 
ثم جاء اينشتين و عممها بنظرياته 
نرجع الى الموضوع 
عامه كل شئ وارد فى العلم و لا شئ مستحيل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2010)

أرجو من العضو abbo 
إختيار كلمات مناسبة ليس فيها تلميح بهزء وسخرية ​ 


abbo قال:


> الان ناتي للرد علي الاخ المستشار
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


abbo قال:


> ما حزرتش يا شاطر وافضل حل اذا نجحت بذلك ان تلوذ بالصمت المطبق حتي ينفد حليب الام الاسود .


 


abbo قال:


> مهندس جديد مخدوع !!.. فرجااااءاً
> 
> من ليس لديه الاهتمام الكافي بالكلام الكبير ده يبقي في قوانينو العارفها ويوسع للناس الباحثه والمبتكرة عشان تشوف شغلها(لم يمنعكم أحد من القيام بذلك .. وأرجو ان لانتعلق بخيوط كلمة المؤامرة)


 


motaz othman قال:


> انا لست اعلم لما اضاعة الوقت في قوانين الفيزياء الثابتة والتي حققت انجازات ضخمة وفي كل لحظة نثبت ان تلك القوانين صحيحه فكل ما بحولنا يثبت ذلك و بدل من انفاق الاموال والوقت على تغيير قوانين اثبتت نفسها بنفسها ننفقها على استغلال هذه الافكار والقوانين بتطوير حياتنا....


 


وهذا ضد قوانين الملتقى .. ​


> - *الالتزام بأدب الحديث والمحاورة وعدم الإساءة للدين **الإسلامي أو أيّ من الأديان السماوية الأخرى والابتعاد عن المساس بولاة الأمر في البلدان **العربية **والإسلامية **والتعرض لأي شخص بالإهانة أو الإيذاء أو التشهير أو كتابة ما يتعارض مع القوانين **المتعارف عليها رسمياً**.*
> 
> *4- **احترام المشرفين و الأعضاء و عدم الإساءة لهم بشكل علني داخل أقسام الملتقى .*​


 
وينطبق الحال على كافة الأعضاء ​ 
ونتمنى للعضو abbo التوفيق في إكتشافه ومخترعه .. وأن يركز عليه حتى نستطيع 
أن نفتخر به في الملتقى بل في عالمنا العربي والعالم قاطبة ( أمنية من كل قلبي ).​ 
وكما ذكر العضو motaz فعلى الجميع إستغلال وقته وجهده الفكري والذهني في ما ينفع..
وسوف نقوم بحذف أي مشاركة مخلة بقوانين الملتقى 
وإتخاذ أي إجراء قد يؤدي إلى إيقاف العضو المخالف.​ 
تحياتي وأمنياتي للجميع. ​ 
ملحوظة : على هامش مداخلتي : 
النظام المعزول : هو مقابل (عكس) النظام المفتوح 
" هو نظام فيزيائي لا يتفاعل interacts مع محيطه، ويخضع لعدد من قوانين حفظ الطاقة "


----------



## ricielectric (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*الة الحركة الدائمة - مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة*

آلة تتحرك من تلقاء ذاتها ( توليد الطاقة مجانا) *معركة انشاء *

*اله تنتج الطاقة مجانا بدون اي تكلفة و تعمل الى الابد بدون اي *

*وقود* *هذة المعركة بين العلماء منذ عصر الفراعنة* *وظلت مثار جدل *

*بين العلماء والفلاسفة حتى يومنا هذا.. وخلال *

*الأربعة آلاف عام الماضية ظهرت ادعاءات كثيرة بخصوص اختراع آلة تعمل للأبد وتنتج *
*طاقة مجانية (تزيد عن الطاقة المدخلة فيها)ا *

*ولا كن ومنذ سنتين استيقذ *
*inventor X *
*على حلم كبير بالة تعمل و تنتج طاقة للابد و ظل يفكر ويفكر ويفكر *

*و جائني في يو م التقيت به فعرض على هذا الامر الخطير *
*……………… *


*فقلت لة و بعد تفكير عميق نرجع للمبادئ و نقول ( الطاقة لا*

*تفني و لا تثتحدت و لا تخلق من عدم )*


*لم يقتنع و ذهب ليبحث و يبحث و يحلم بالاموال و الماكينات و*

*و ازمة الطاقة التي ستحل في غمض البصر و نفع ال بالكامل *

*سيادة الامة للعالم ككل بهذا الاختراع العجيب *


*و اخذت انا الجانب الاخر لاثبت العكس و اخذت ابحث و ابحث و*


*ابحث حتى و جدت ما يشفي استطلاعي عن ليونارد دافنشي : *


*




*
*فوجدت هذا*

*يقول ليوناردو*

*في تصميم الة الحركة الدائمة هذا , الذي فكر فية ليو ناردو*

*دافنشي , كان من المفترض أن تملأ الكريات المرتبطة*

*بالأذراع , جزئيا , بالزئبق الذي يؤدي ثقلة الى ادارة الدولاب*

*بفضل مجموعة من التروس المسننة *


*و لاكن ليوناردو بعد ان درس تصميمات عديدة مماثلة كتب*
*يقول ايها الحالمون بالحركة الدائمة , كم من الاوهام*

*الباطلة و لدها مطلبكم هذا ؟؟ اذهبوا فخذوا مكانكم بين اولئك*

*الذين يبتغون تحويل التراب إلى ذهب !!!!! )) ا *

*فانطلقت الى *
*inventor X *
*و قلت لة لا تحلم لا تحلم و اعطيتة الوثيقة التى بها كلام ليونارد دافنشي و لاكنة عنيد *

*اخذ يفكر ايضا ويبذل الجهد والمال و الوقت *



*و انا احاول اقناعة بان المبدا يقول ان الطاقة لا تخلق من عدم *


----------



## abbo (22 ديسمبر 2010)

العناد لولاه لما استطعت كتابة مثل هذا الموضوع علي جهاز كمبيوتر متقدم وطرحه عبر شبكه تنتشر في جميع انحاء العالم

هنالك مقوله مأثوره من احد العلماء بانك اذا اجريت مائة تجربه فاشله فانك قد نجت بذلك في معرفه مائه طريقة لا تتوصل بها الي مبتغاك وهذه في نظري قمه الحكمه التي لم يكن يتمتع بها صديقك الرسام
الخلاصه انه اذا كانت نسبة 99.9999% من الاختراعات لم تتوصل الي نتيجه فأن 0.0001% من تلك الاختراعات قد نجح بذلك وهذا قد يكون بفضل التجارب الفاشلة السابقة وعليه فقد استيأس صديقنا الرسام مبكراً - ولا نلومه علي ذلك - ولكنه قدم خدمه لابأس بها لمن جاء بعده


----------



## abbo (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اري ان الموضوع الاصلي قد اغلق وعليه ساكون مضطراً لكبح جماحي قليلاً في ما يتعلق باستفزازات البعض ولكن مقابل هذا نطالب بحكم عادل من المشرفين في قضايا النقاش ومراعاه ان الاستفزاز دائما وعدم احترام الرأي الاخر هو ما يأتي أولاً والمثل يقول (البادي اظلم)


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2010)

::تم إعادة فتح الموضوع::


من قوانين الملتقى .. 

3- الالتزام بأدب الحديث والمحاورة وعدم الإساءة للدين *الإسلامي أو أيّ من الأديان السماوية الأخرى والابتعاد عن المساس بولاة الأمر في البلدان **العربية **والإسلامية **والتعرض لأي شخص بالإهانة أو الإيذاء أو التشهير أو كتابة ما يتعارض مع القوانين **المتعارف عليها رسمياً**.*


*4- **احترام المشرفين و الأعضاء و عدم الإساءة لهم بشكل علني داخل أقسام الملتقى .*


سوف نقوم بحذف أي مشاركة مخلة بقوانين الملتقى 
وإتخاذ أي إجراء قد يؤدي إلى إيقاف العضو المخالف.

تحياتي.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 ديسمبر 2010)

aminabdulhady قال:


> أخي الفاضل بشر bishr السلام عليكم
> يا سيدي الفاضل أنا اندهشت من الاختراعات التي قدمتها على أنها ذاتية الحركة ، والأدهى أنك تقول أنها قديمة ،
> من خلال معلوماتي القليلة أقول رأيي المتواضع أنها لا يمكن أن تتحرك من تلقاء نفسها ، وإلا فإن قوانين الرياضة و الميكانيكا التي درسناها و طبقناها تكون خاطئة
> لا أريد أن تخبرنا عن المبدأ الرياضي المبني عليه التجربة (لأنه لا يوجد مبدأ رياضي لذلك ) ولكني أرجو أن تخبرنا أين رأيتها مطبقة فعلا فالفيصل هو التطبيق
> ...


 


aminabdulhady قال:


> انا قمت بتنزيل الملف ولم استطع تنزيل الصور ولكني قرأت أن أساتذة الميكانيكا بالجامعة ناقشوا فكرة المخترع المصري للآلة صبري عبده عطاالله الألفي ، وكامل تمنياتي أن يتم انتاج هذه الالة لأنها ستكون انقلاب ايجابي للبشرية
> ولكن هل ننتظر حتى نرى هذه الالة لنناقشها أم ماذا ؟


 


aminabdulhady قال:


> أخي بشر bishr
> صحيح ذراع القوة سيكون أكبر من ذراع المقاومة في جزء من اللفة ، لكن على مدار اللفة الكاملة سيكون مجموع ازدواج القوة = مجموع ازدواج المقاومة ، يعني المحصلة = صفر ، فلن تتحرك العجلة
> على فكرة أنا أقول رأيي حسب علمي و لكن من داخلي أتمنى أن يكون رأيك هو الصح لأن ذلك معناه اكتشاف طاقة مجانية وهذا ما نتمناه
> خالص تحياتي


 


د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


 

تحياتي للأخ المهندس أمين عبدالهادي 
وأرى ان لك توجها مغاير لما هو في ماكينة دائمة الحركة .. 
والفكرة هي نفسها.. ؟؟؟؟​ 
أخي مهندس أمين .. لاحظت ذلك وأحببت معرفة رأيك...!​


----------



## ricielectric (22 ديسمبر 2010)

يقوم البناء المجتمعى فى أوطان المسلمين على التعاون الإيجابى الهادف ... ويحتاج هذا التعاون إلى الإنتماء للدين والوطن ونبذ الخلاف والتصارح والسمو على الصغائر

*فقهاء الإسلام وضعوا القواعد الحاكمة لهذا التعاون عند الإختلاف فى الرأى فلا يجوز للعلماء ناهيك عن العوام فرض الرؤية الأحادية وفى الحديث :"من اجتهد فأصاب فله أجران ومن اجتهد وأخطأ فله أجر واحد "*

*وهى دعوة بناءة لتعدد الرأى وثراء الفكر, والتنافس على الرقى، وزاد للإبتكار والإبداع فى أمور الدنيا والدين، مع الدعوة المخلصة لقبول الرأى الآخر ، والتسليم بحق التعبير عنه لكونه مظهر من مظاهر التحضر لذلك كان شعار الرواد من الفقهاء:"إن رأيى صواب يحتمل الخطأ ورأى غيرى خطأ يحتمل الصواب " وهو ملمح عميق للإعتراف بقيمة رأى المخالف وتسليم بحقه فى النظر والإختلاف فإذا كان ولابد من التصميم على رأى بعينه فإن المصلحة تكون هى الحاكمة والفيصل فيما ينبغى اتباعه والسير عليه ،من أجل ذلك كان الأمر بأن نتعاون فيما اتفقنا عليه ، ويعذر بعضنا بعضا فيما اختلفنا فيه ،فتستقيم الحياة , ويصدق الإنتماء*

*فالإسلام يقدر الرأى ويؤمن بالحق والواجب للمشاركة فى بناء الفرد , وتشكيل حياة المجتمع ، على سند من تعاون الكل لمصلحة الكل، وبهذا لا يجوز للمسلم فرض الرأى ومصادرة الفكر ، أو يقف حجر عثرة أمام النهضة للفرد والمجتمع ، ويعترف بالمعارضة ، ويسلم بحق الإختلاف شريطة ألا يؤدى الإختلاف إلى الخلاف والتقاتل والصراع*

*فتربية المسلم المعاصر على هذا النمط , هو خلق للشخصية المسلمة فى عطائها وإيجابيتها وانخراطها فى بناء المجتمع على هدى من الإيمان الراسخ بالله ،وحق الوطن والمجتمع*


لاشك ان كل عقل يختلف عن الاخر وكل تفكير يختلف عن الاخر صح؟ من خلال مسيرتي الحياتية لحظة ان كثير من الاشخاص تحدث بينهم خلافات في امور كثيرة ولاسيما في النقاشات الجادة فتبدأ المطاولات وتبدأ المشاحنات واحيانا تحدث مشادة كلامية تصل الى السب والشتم فهذا غلط لان كل انسان مسؤول على تصرفاته وكلامه وكل انسان حينما يتحدث يجب ان يعرف ماذا يقول ومدا صحة كلامه .لاداعي للمطاولة والمشاحنات والالتفات الى الالفاظ السلبية التي لاتليق بشخصية الفرد...


----------



## م.عماد ك (22 ديسمبر 2010)

السيد زملكاوي
رميتني بما رميت ........هداك الله 
ينقصك الكثير والكثير .......!على مابدا لي منك أخيرا
وللأسف علمك الذي تعلمته أضفت إليه الجهل بإحتراف .......فضاعت عليك فرص كثيرة 
(وكما يقال خلطت عباس على دباس)
لن أضيع وقتي معك لأثبت لك ما قلته سابقا .....فأنا على يقين أنك ستجادل بما ليس لك به علم

هذه لك
(العجلة تدور على مسننين بدوران عكسي(تحايل السقوط)الجاذبية الأرضية.......إرتداد القوة ......... ) 

عجبا منك ,ومن منا لا يعلم أن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تنشأ من عدم .....(تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين)
العلم ضروري لا شك و بصيرته العقل والتعقل وتاجه الحكمة والحنكة وأسس هذا كله الدين .......والهدى من الله تعالى يهبه لمن يشاء ....سبحانه
كل شئ مخلوق والبشر مكتشفون لما هو مخلوق مسبقا ...وأكرر جهل من جهل وعلم من علم ...... 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم (أفرأيتم ماتحرثون أأنتم تزرعونه ام نحن الزارعون )وأيضا
(أفرأيتم الماء الذي تشربون,أأنتم أنزلتموه من المزن ام نحن المنزلون)كذلك
(أفرأيتم النار التي تورون,أأنتم أنشأتم شجرتها أم نحن المنشؤن )
سبحان الله العظيم الخالق


----------



## zero frost (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ricielectric قال:


> آلة تتحرك من تلقاء ذاتها ( توليد الطاقة مجانا) *معركة انشاء *
> 
> *اله تنتج الطاقة مجانا بدون اي تكلفة و تعمل الى الابد بدون اي *
> 
> ...


 
اولا السلام عليكم هذي اول مشاركة لي بلمنتدى
الطاقة لا تخلق من العدم اوكي بس سؤالي لذوي الاختصاصات والرجاء الرد
انا مساعد مهندس تبريد وتكيف فخبرتي بمجال الكهراباء صغير المهم
مولدة الديزل لو قمنا بتبديل الطرمبا ووضعنا مكانها محرك كهربائي يسحب كمية من الكهرباء طبعا من كهرباء خارجية بتوتر 220 فولت وكان انتاج المولدة 380 فولت
1 هل ينجح الأمر مبدئيا
2 هل نكون المولدة قادرة على تشغيل مجموعة لغرفة تبريد مندون حدوث مشاكل للكمبرسور (غرفة التبريد)بسبب احتمال انخفاض التيار و ارتفاعة 
وشكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (22 ديسمبر 2010)

رميتك بما رميت عن بينة، ووضعت أدلة
أنا لم أناقش كل محتوى المقالة المنقولة، والتي لم تقل مصدرها للأسف، أو من هو كاتبها، هل أنت من كتبها أم أحد غيرك
أنا ذكرت فقك نقطة واحد متعلقة ببداية المقالة التي قلت فيها أن العلماء والهيئات العلمية أجمعوا على أنه مستحيل أن تطير طائرة، ولم تذكر أي مصدر لهذا العبارة، وقذفت فيها العالم نيوكومب بأنه ادعى أنه لا يمكن لطائرة أن تطير، وهو لم يقل هذا، لذا ما قلته عليه كذب وافتراء
عدم ردك هنا ليس لأني سأجادل كما تقول، وإنما عدم ردك هنا بسبب ضعف موقفك والذي تريد أن تظهره قويا بتجاهل الرد
لقد ذكرت حقائق، ووضعت مصادر لكلامي، أما أنت فقلت كلاما مرسلا
ولا أعتقد أن ذكر الحقائق وتفنيد الأباطيل والأكاذيب يعد جدلا
أنا لم أقرأ باقي المقال، ولكن قرأت بدايتها ووجدت به كذب وافتراء
ولم أنك ناقل للمقال ولست كاتبه، فأنت شريك في الكذب والافتراء
لا تتظاهر بقوة موقفك، فالتجاهل هنا ضعف وليس قوة، لأنك بالفعل ليس لديك ما تدافع به عن كذبك


----------



## م.عماد ك (23 ديسمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> رميتك بما رميت عن بينة، ووضعت أدلة
> أنا لم أناقش كل محتوى المقالة المنقولة، والتي لم تقل مصدرها للأسف، أو من هو كاتبها، هل أنت من كتبها أم أحد غيرك
> أنا ذكرت فقك نقطة واحد متعلقة ببداية المقالة التي قلت فيها أن العلماء والهيئات العلمية أجمعوا على أنه مستحيل أن تطير طائرة، ولم تذكر أي مصدر لهذا العبارة، وقذفت فيها العالم نيوكومب بأنه ادعى أنه لا يمكن لطائرة أن تطير، وهو لم يقل هذا، لذا ما قلته عليه كذب وافتراء
> عدم ردك هنا ليس لأني سأجادل كما تقول، وإنما عدم ردك هنا بسبب ضعف موقفك والذي تريد أن تظهره قويا بتجاهل الرد
> ...


قال أو لم يقل .....منقول أو غير منقول



للأسف إضطررت لإجابتك مكرها ولست ضعيفا كما تفتري 

 اتيت لزلات اللسان مفندا وتركت جوهر الكلام والموضوع عامدا
وإستشهدت بموقع وكيبيديا ....وكأن مولد ذاك العالم كان يوم مولدك وقد حدثك !!!
تنكر بمواضيعك على الأخوة بنقلهم وإستشهادهم للتجارب وأنت أولى أن تنكر النقل من وكيبيديا عن نفسك.
كثير الكلام ولست مثلك ولي باع ليس عندك
ولو أريتك ماهداني الله إليه لأغمضت عينيك قائلا ...............لا تبصري هذا كذب
(إقتربت الساعة وإنشق القمر)
قالوا هذا سحر

​


----------



## aminabdulhady (23 ديسمبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aminabdulhady
> أخي الفاضل بشر bishr السلام عليكم
> يا سيدي الفاضل أنا اندهشت من الاختراعات التي قدمتها على أنها ذاتية الحركة ، والأدهى أنك تقول أنها قديمة ،
> ...




التمسك بالرأي رغم اختلاف المعطيات يشابه موقف جحا عندما سألوه عن عمره فقال 40 سنة وبعد 10 سنوات سألوه عن عمره فقال 40 سنة ، فسألوه كيف ذلك رغم مرور 10 سنوات فقال جحا : هكذا الرجل الشريف لا تتغير كلمته
وفكرة صاحبنا هنا هي نفس فكرة الساقية التي كان يروي بها الفلاحون مزارعهم في الماضي ، وكانت لا تعمل الا اذا ربطوا بها ثورا مفتول العضلات والأكتاف و مغمى العينين ، يدور بها لترفع الماء من البئـر إلى أعلى ، وانتهت هذه السواقي لامتناع الثيران عن الدوران امتثالا لثورة قادها الشاعر صلاح جاهين حين وسوس لهم بالتمرد قائلا :-
اقلع غماك يا تور و ارفض تلف ...... اكسر تروس الساقية و اشتم و تف
قال بس خطوة كمان وخطوة كمان...... يا أوصل نهاية السكة يا البير يجف
........................
الى الان العملية سهلة ومفهومة فلا يمكن تدوير الساقية بدون ثور يدفعها للدوران ضد قوى الجاذبية الأرضية ، ولو أخبرني أحد بعكس ذلك فمنطقي أن أرفض ... وعليه أن يريني عمليا لو أراد اقناعي بغير ذلك
ولكن لو أخبرني رجل أنه سيبذل جهدا مقداره 1000 جول ليحفر بئـرا يخرج منه كمية بترول كافية لبذل جهد مقداره مليار جول فهل أرد عليه و أقول يجب ان تكون كمية الطاقة المستخرجة من البترول مساوية لكمية الشغل المبذولة في استخراج البترول من البئـر حتى لا يغضب سيادة الباشا قانون حفظ الطاقة
سيادة الباشا القانون لا مكان له هنا ، و مش كل مشكلة يقحم نفسه فيها
تحياتي
امين عبدالهادي​


----------



## zamalkawi (23 ديسمبر 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> اتيت لزلات اللسان مفندا وتركت جوهر الكلام والموضوع عامدا​


​ 
سيد عماد، هل أفهم من هذا أنك تتراجع عن كلامك السابق، وتعتبره زلة لسان؟
وللتذكرة، كلامك السابق هو


م.عماد ك قال:


> *مُنذ ما يقارب المئة عام ، عرف كلّ إنسان بأنَّ آلة أثقل من الهواء لا يمكن أن تطير بأيّةِ حالة . و إنَّ حدث ذلك ، فهو اختراقٌ لقوانين الفيزياء ، وهذا ما قالهُ جميع الخبراء والسلطات العلمية .
> 
> فعلى سبيل المثال ، صرَّحَ سايمون نيوكُمب عام 1901 : " إنه من عير الممكن لأي مجموع مادي و لا ميكانيكية أو قوى يمكن لها أن تجتمع في آلة معيّنة تمكن الإنسان أن يطير لمسافات طويلة في الهواء ."! و لحسن الحظ ، قلّةُ من الناس الأذكياء كالأخوين رايت لم يقبلوا مثل تلك التصريحات ككلام نهائي . والآن نحنُ نستخدم الطائرات بشكل طبيعي ، و نعتبر الطيرانمن المسلمات العلمية الثابتة*


أعتقد أن زلة اللسان هي شكل من أشكال الخطأ، والتي تستوجب الاعتذار، وليس المكابرة، والقدح في من اكتشف الخطأ
بينما أنت تعتبرها مجرد زلة لسان
زلة اللسان تلك التي تستصغرها كلفتي وقت ومجهود للبحث وراءها
زلة اللسان تلك ترفعت أنت عن وضع مصدر لها
زلة اللسان تلك جعلتني أفقد المصداقية والثقة في المقال كله، لأنها مقدمة المقال وكان المقصود بها أن تكون قوية صادمة كي تقنع الناس بمحتوى المقال، واتضح بعدها (حسب كلامك) أنها زلة لسان
زلة اللسان تلك أنت اعترفت أنها زلة لسان ورغم هذا لم تعتذر عنها ولم ترد لسيمون نيوكومب اعتباره

أنا في انتظار اعتذارك عن زلة اللسان تلك حتى يمكننا التحاور، فكلنا لدينا زلات لسان، ولكنك عدم اعتذارك يعني أنك تستصغر زلات اللسان، وبالتالي قد يكون نصف كلامك أو أكثر زلات لسان، وأنت لا تهتم، ولماذا تهتم وهي بعض زلات اللسان الصغيرة التافهة من وجهة نظرك
أما اعتذارك (رغم أنه سيكون متأخرا) إلا أنه يكفي كبداية لإثبات حسن النوايا وأنك بالفعل نادم على زلة اللسان وستحاول أن تدقق في ما تكتبه أو تنقله من معلومات بعد هذا


----------



## د حسين (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*بعد عام ونصف اين النتيجة ؟؟؟*

تحية طيبة للجميع
بعد عام ونصف من الجدال ... وبعد اعادة قراءة كل ما ورد في هذا الموضوع من بدايته :::
يحق لنا التساؤل أين النتائج .. وخاصة العملية
وهذا دليل فشل عملي واضح :
​


حسن لصباح2 قال:


> للحقيقة انا قمت بصناعة هذه الآلة وبدقة وقياسات دقيقة ولم تعمل عندها انتبهت ان الذراع المدودة تساوي الذراع السفلي
> الذي يكون عاموديا فوجدتها عملية خاطئة . كما ارجو من الآخوة الأعضاء التحاور باسلوب حضاري وباحترام كل الأراء والأفكار ونقاشها بصدر رحب



منذ ستة أشهر طلبت من صاحب الموضوع وحتى الآن لم يجبني ؟؟:​



د حسين قال:


> الأخ المحترم اسلام علي
> تحية طيبة
> بعد مرور عام كامل على موضوعك هذا
> وربما تم تجربته من قبل أكثر من عضو
> ...



وهذا رأي ثاني :
​ 


فاتح مجد قال:


> من سنة قلتلكم بلا تضيعو وقت




أما هذا فأقول له صحيح حسابات العزم ولكن عدد الأذرع في اليسار أكبر من اليمين أليس هذا هاما ولا يعنيك ؟؟؟؟​



فقير علم قال:


> للمحترمين فقط
> 
> عندما يقول العلم
> القوة في ذراعها = المقاومة في ذراعها
> ...



وهذا أقول له أين براءة الاختراع واين الآلة ؟؟؟وماهي الجهة التي تنفذه لنسألهم عنه . ومن هي هيئة التصنيع العربية وفي أي دولة؟؟؟؟​ 


فقير علم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذه اول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى
> 
> اعرفك انني احد اصدقاء الاستاذ صبري مخترع الألة
> ...



الرجاء التوضيح ولكم الشكر​


----------



## م.عماد ك (23 ديسمبر 2010)

لا لا أنت مخطئ سيد زملكاوي
وفهمت خطأ(أدرت دفة الموضوع لغير إتجاهه)وكان الأجدر بك أن تعلق بأن السيد سيمون لم يقل ذاك الكلام وكفى!!!
حسب ماورد في موقع ويكيبيديا ......
وبإعتباري قلت تعبيرا و بوصف كلمة زلة اللسان (في حال وجدت)قلتها لأنبه على أصل الموضوع وما يحتويه
ولن أرد لسيمون إعتباره كما تقول لأني لم أجد ما ينفي القول سوى في ويكيبيديا الذي بإمكان أي شخص تعديل محتواه حسب مايريد....
فلا تنتظر الإعتذار فلا يهمني رأيك بي
وأنا أنتظر منك صحيح الكلام لا الإعتذار وإقرارك باللف والدوران

عموما طال الجدال العقيم
والأولى أن يحتفظ كل بما وجده صحيحا والقراء كذلك
قد تكون أقوى مني حجة ونسق الكلام ولكن هذا لا يعني بلوغك مأربك
هدانا الله


----------



## zamalkawi (23 ديسمبر 2010)

حسنا، فلترد إذا على ما قاله نيوكومب عام 1901 في هذا المقال
http://invention.psychology.msstate.edu/library/Magazines/Airship_Coming.html
هذا ليس تغييرا لمجال الحديث كما تظن
ولكنك أخطأت في بداية المقال بهدف خداع القارئ
وعندما نبهت على الخطأ وقلت أنك كذبت، ترفعت عن الاعتراف بالخطأ
بالله عليك، لو لم تعترف بخطئك في أمر واضح كهذا، والأدلة عليه والمراجع موجودة
فكيف يكون لك مصداقية في أي معلومة تقولها حتى لو صحيحة؟
أما اعترافك بالخطأ عندما تكون مخطئا سيجعل الآخرين يصدقونك عندما تقول أنك لست مخطئا


----------



## إسلام علي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

> *الأخ المحترم اسلام علي
> تحية طيبة
> بعد مرور عام كامل على موضوعك هذا
> وربما تم تجربته من قبل أكثر من عضو
> ...


السلام عليكم
الحقيقة قمت بصناعة نموذج بسيط لهذه العجلة لكنها لم تدر ذاتيا صراحة بل كانت سهلة الدوران فقط 
والحقيقة الثانية أننا نادم على الشكل الذي جرت به الأمور في هذا الموضوع 
الحقيقة الأخيرة أن هناك الكثير من أصحاب التجارب الناجحة لهذه المحركات مما ينفي موت الفكرة في أحلامي نفيا تاما بل هي ممكنة بأي طريقة سنتستغل الجاذبية إن شاء الله وننتج طاقة بالمجان ونحل مشكلة الطاقة في العالم 

الأخ أحمد السماوي لقد أعطيتك بطاقة خضراء كي يتحول معرفك من الأحمر للأخضر ونرجو أن نتسامح والسلام

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy4yRrOw2Ww
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yaNRSZRfW


----------



## abbo (24 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ زمالكاوي (الناس في شنو، والحسانية في شنو!! ) 
مثل سوداني يقال لمن ترك عظيم الامر وكبيره وتمسك بتوافه الامور وقصته انه في بداية ايام الاستعمار التركي المصري كان المستعمر يدخل عن طريق مصر بحذاء النيل وكانت القبائل تقاوم المستعمر بما توفر لها عند مروره بمناطقها فحدث ان ارسل زعيم احدي القبائل التي كان الجيش التركي علي وشك الدخول اليها ارسلت بطلب المعونه من قبيله الحسانيه هذه والتي تلي تلك القبيله في خط سير المستعمر - اي ان الدور سيأتي اليها لامحاله - فكان رد الحسانيه علي ذلك الطلب الكبير مخزياً ومضحكاً في نفس الوقت واصبح مثلاً يضرب في الاستخفاف والتلهي عن عظائم الامور فماذا كان رد الحسانيه ؟
اكتفوا بابلاغ رسول ذلك السلطان بأن الفرسان اليوم يقومون بسباق للحصين بالمقلوب (اي ان الفارس يركب علي الحصان وظهره للامام ووجهه الي الخلف) وانهم لا يستطيعون مساعدته وعليه ان ينتظر حتي ينتهي السباق
فصار مثلاً يضرب منذ ذلك الحين 
( الناس في شنو!! والحسانية في شنو !!)


----------



## aminabdulhady (24 ديسمبر 2010)

هذا المنتدى غريب
عدد مشاركات الجدل البيزنطي أكثر من عدد المشاركات العلمية لموضوع ما
فمع أي خطأ علمي ينقض عليك جيش من العلماء بالسيوف والمطاوي والسكاكين ، و الرقيق فيهم سيكتفي بفتح قواميس الاتهام بالجهل و الأمية
يا أيها السادة العلماء ..... رفقا بالقوارير
---------------
للعلم كانت لي مشاركة في موضوع لا أذكره ، فانبرى الأخ الزملكاوي ، فظن أنني أهلاوي ، مع اني اسمعلاوي ، و فتح في وجهي المطاوي ، و زاد و أطال الحكاوي ،،، فاتهمني بالجهل ، و أني لا أعرف السهل ،،، فأجاد استفزازي ، وتسبب في اهتزازي ،،، فاستنفر داخلي قاموسا مليئا بما لذ وطاب ، قاموسا لا أفتحه إلا للأحباب ، مفرداته بين الحقيقة و السراب ،،، فكتبت له ردا من عندي ، قدحت له فيها زندي ، ولوحت له بالهندي ،،، فكانت كالطرود المفخخة التي لا تعطي سائلها ، و تنفجر في وجه حاملها ،،، فحبرتها له تحبيرا ، وكنت في تنسيقها خبيرا ، وأجدت فيها التعبيرا ،،، ولحظة النقر بالماوس لاعتماد المشاركة ، ليقرأها بكل مباركة ،،، تراجعت وقلت الطيب أحسن ولغيت المشاركة
​تحياتي


----------



## abbo (24 ديسمبر 2010)

هاهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااه
احسنت يا اخ امين
اجدت التعبير ووفرت علي جبهتنا الكثير

:77::77:
:59:


----------



## zamalkawi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

أندهش ممن يلوم علي أنني تركت لب الموضوع وأمسكت في القشور
أولا أنا لم أخرج على الموضوع، فأنا لم آت بشيء لم يكتبه السيد عماد، بل على العكس أتيت برأس الموضوع، السطور الأولى من المقالة، والتي تمهد للمقالة كلها
ثانيا، لو كان ما أنتقد فيه السيد عماد مجرد قشور، فلماذا يصدعنا بقشور ليست ذات أهمية كما تقولون؟، لماذا لا يدخل في لب الموضوع مباشرة؟
ثالثا، الجدل البيزنطي كما يسميه السيد أمين، هو عدم تأييدنا للأفكار الخاطئة، لذا فالمطلوب مننا ألا نبدي أي اعتراض حتى لو كانت معلومات خاطئة علميا ومنطقيا وتاريخيا، وإلا سنكون مجرد مجادليت
رابعا، ورابعا هذه هي أهم نقطة، لمن يتم توجيه اللوم؟ لمن أمسك في القشور أم للكاذب الذي كذب ونعرف أنه قد كذب، ولا يريد أن يعترف بكذبه؟ لمن أمسك في القشور، أم لمن أخطأ في معلومة تاريخية وعندما تم إبراز الخطأ أبى أن يعترف بخطئه
خامسا، كلنا معرضون للخطأ، فلو أخطأ أحدنا، وتأكدنا من خطئه، وتراجع عن خطئه، فهذا سيكسبه مصداقية، وسنعرف أن تمسكه برأيه في الأمور الأخرى يعني أنه مقتنع برأيه بالفعل وأنه لا يكابر، أما من يخطئ ويصر على خطئه، حتى بعد أن تبين له أنه خطأ، سيعني أنه يعاني من آفة المكابرة في الاعتراف بالخطأ، وبالتالي إصراره على رأيه في أي أمر آخر لن يكون ذا معنى، لأننا عرفنا أنه لا يعترف بخطئه فربما يكون مخطئا في أمر آخر ولكنه يكابر

وبعد كل هذه النقاط الست، يتم توجيه اللوم لي، أما المخطئ الكاذب المكابر فهو طيب مسكين مفترى عليه
هداني الله وهداكم


----------



## م.عماد ك (24 ديسمبر 2010)

نصيحة
فعلا لن يستفزني بعد الآن ولن أرد ....ولكن أتمنى أن لا يشارك بموضوع لي 
دعوه ينعق وينضح بما في جوفه... كلماته في كل مشاركاته تدل على ماهيته
معظم المشاركين إنفضوا عند تدخله بمواضيعهم ...وأكيد ليس ضعفا منهم كما يدعي دائما 
(ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لأنفضوا من حولك)


----------



## zamalkawi (24 ديسمبر 2010)

م.عماد ك قال:


> فعلا لن يستفزني بعد الآن ولن أرد ....ولكن أتمنى أن لا يشارك بموضوع لي


فعلا، تتكلم بمنطق قوة
بالمناسبة، أنا لا أتعمد استفزازك
أنت من يتظاهر بالقوة لأنه لا يملك رد
رغم أنك لو اعترفت بخطئك في موضوع سيمون نيكومب لكسبت احترام الجميع
ما المشكلة في أن تخطئ؟
هل القوة من وجهة نظرك هي عدم الاعتراف بالخطأ؟
لو كنت تظن هكذا فهنيئا لك بقوتك


----------



## د حسين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*أي حقيقة ؟؟*



إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحقيقة قمت بصناعة نموذج بسيط لهذه العجلة لكنها لم تدر ذاتيا صراحة بل كانت سهلة الدوران فقط
> والحقيقة الثانية أننا نادم على الشكل الذي جرت به الأمور في هذا الموضوع
> الحقيقة الأخيرة أن هناك الكثير من أصحاب التجارب الناجحة لهذه المحركات مما ينفي موت الفكرة في أحلامي نفيا تاما بل هي ممكنة بأي طريقة سنتستغل الجاذبية إن شاء الله وننتج طاقة بالمجان ونحل مشكلة الطاقة في العالم
> ...



الأخ اسلام المحترم ::: تحية طيبة :: يسرني اعترافك وهو دليل قوة وليس ضعف ...
 لكن استغرب في استمرار قناعتك بفكرة محرك دائم الحركة ..
حيث أن الحقيقة الأخيرة التي ذكرتها تشبه الحقيقة الأولى ولكن الأولى انكشفت لك وانا انتظر اكتشافك لباقي الحقائق فكلها متشابهة وتؤدي لنفس النتائج ..
أخي شجاعتك ( وانا أشكرك عليها ) أوصلتنا الى حقيقة فشل هذا المحرك ولكن من قرأ بدايتك ولم يتسنى له فرصة قراءة النتيجة السلبية : يعتبر مخدوعا وتراه الآن يجول العالم ناشرا خبر نجاح محركك دون ان يعلم أنك تراجعت عنه ... وهكذا ... 
أرجوك أن تبحث عن الحقيقة بحياد ودون حلم مسبق ... وأيضا أرجوك ان تثق بمعلوماتنا وثق اننا نحب امتنا الاسلامية ونريد تطويرها ونتألم لتخلفها العلمي ولن نوفر جهدا في النصيحة والمعلومة الصحيحة ... راجيا من الله التوفيق لنا جميعا
​


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيراً وبارك فيك


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر على هذه المعلومات الجميله


----------



## abbo (26 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي اعرف اللي بيقيمني ويكتب تعليق علي كيفه ما بيسيبش اسمو ليه ؟؟
اسلوب جبان


----------



## إسلام علي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

دكتور حسين ,, إنت لسا بردو ... 
على العموم كما قلت هناك محركات ظهرت في قنوات إخبارية غربية وعربية 
سيدي نحن نستغل قوة جريان الماء بفعل الجاذبية وانحدار مجاري الأنهار ونحولها لكهرباء
فما الذي يمنع استغلال قوة حركة الأثقال لنفس الهدف ؟؟؟؟
إن شاء الله ربنا ييسر لي وأتوصل لتمصيم ناجح للفكرة


----------



## د حسين (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلام جميل*



إسلام علي قال:


> دكتور حسين ,, إنت لسا بردو ...
> على العموم كما قلت هناك محركات ظهرت في قنوات إخبارية غربية وعربية
> سيدي نحن نستغل قوة جريان الماء بفعل الجاذبية وانحدار مجاري الأنهار ونحولها لكهرباء
> فما الذي يمنع استغلال قوة حركة الأثقال لنفس الهدف ؟؟؟؟
> إن شاء الله ربنا ييسر لي وأتوصل لتمصيم ناجح للفكرة


السيد اسلام تحية طيبة
المياه التي تولد الكهرباء حاليا تنتقل من مستوى عال الى مستوى منخفض ونحن لانعيدها الى مكانها الأول بل هو الله تعالى يعيدها بواسطة تبخيرها بطاقة حرارية مستمدة من الشمس ويحولها لأمطار وثلوج على المرتفعات..
اما الأثقال تعطينا طاقة اثناء نزولها ولكن من يرفعها ثانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
أخي العزيز اذا أجبتني سنتفق ؟؟؟
والله الموفق​


----------



## أحمد السماوي (27 ديسمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحقيقة قمت بصناعة نموذج بسيط لهذه العجلة لكنها لم تدر ذاتيا صراحة بل كانت سهلة الدوران فقط
> والحقيقة الثانية أننا نادم على الشكل الذي جرت به الأمور في هذا الموضوع
> الحقيقة الأخيرة أن هناك الكثير من أصحاب التجارب الناجحة لهذه المحركات مما ينفي موت الفكرة في أحلامي نفيا تاما بل هي ممكنة بأي طريقة سنتستغل الجاذبية إن شاء الله وننتج طاقة بالمجان ونحل مشكلة الطاقة في العالم
> ...


----------



## aminabdulhady (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الحقيقة قمت بصناعة نموذج بسيط لهذه العجلة لكنها لم تدر ذاتيا صراحة بل كانت سهلة الدوران فقط
> والحقيقة الثانية أننا نادم على الشكل الذي جرت به الأمور في هذا الموضوع



يا عزيزي أنت بنيت الفكرة على أساس خاطئ ونحن أيضا أخطأنا في عدم القدرة على الشرح العلمي لخطئك ، بل فقط قلنا لن تدور بدون ابداء السبب المقنع علميا 




اسلام علي قال:


> الحقيقة الأخيرة أن هناك الكثير من أصحاب التجارب الناجحة لهذه المحركات مما ينفي موت الفكرة في أحلامي نفيا تاما بل هي ممكنة بأي طريقة سنتستغل الجاذبية إن شاء الله وننتج طاقة بالمجان ونحل مشكلة الطاقة في العالم



يا عزيزي حتى لا تقع مجددا في نفس الخطأ اعلم أنه لكي تتحرك مجموعة حول نقطة (المحور) فلابد أن مجموع العزوم حول هذه النقطة لا تساوي الصفر ، انما لو مجموع العزوم = صفر فلن تتحرك المجموعة ولو بالطبل البلدي
فعليك مستقبلا عندما ترى شكلا يدور حول نقطة أن توقف الفيديو في أي لحظة ، ثم تحسب العزوم حول المركز ، فلو وجدتها = صفر فاعلم أن هذا الفيديو كاذب ، ولو وجدتها لا تساوي الصفر فاعلم ان هناك امكانية للدوران
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## aminabdulhady (28 ديسمبر 2010)

fagrelsabah قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> بسم الله
> 
> ...



يا عزيزي لكي تتحرك مجموعة ما حول نقطة (نقطة المحور) فلابد أن يكون مجموع العزوم حول هذه النقطة لا تساوي الصفر ، انما لو مجموع العزوم = صفر فلن تتحرك المجموعة ولو بالطبل البلدي
فعندما ترى شكلا يدور حول نقطة ما عليك الا أن توقف الفيديو في لحظة ما ، ثم تحسب العزوم حول المركز ، فلو وجدتها = صفر فاعلم أن هذا الفيديو كاذب ، ولو وجدتها لا تساوي الصفر فاعلم ان هناك امكانية للدوران
وعليه لو نقرنا بالماوس لوقف الفيديو لحظيا ، ثم بورقة و قلم وقمنا بحساب العزوم حول نقطة المحور سنجد أن مجموع العزوم = صفر ، وبالتالي فالمجموعة لا تمتلك عزما للدوران 
فهذا الفيديو غير صحيح عمليا ، انما عالم الرسوم المتحركة به خيالات تفوق ذلك بكثير
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## hamza_bouga10 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااا لاكن لايزال أمل رغم ذالك


----------



## إسلام علي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> السيد اسلام تحية طيبة
> المياه التي تولد الكهرباء حاليا تنتقل من مستوى عال الى مستوى منخفض ونحن لانعيدها الى مكانها الأول بل هو الله تعالى يعيدها بواسطة تبخيرها بطاقة حرارية مستمدة من الشمس ويحولها لأمطار وثلوج على المرتفعات..
> اما الأثقال تعطينا طاقة اثناء نزولها ولكن من يرفعها ثانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> أخي العزيز اذا أجبتني سنتفق ؟؟؟
> والله الموفق​


 د حسين تحية طيبة وسلام
الذي يدوّر العجلة هو قوة سقوط الثقل
فأنت تعرف أن السقوط يسبب صدم والصدم يزيد من القوة أكثر من وزن الثقل نفسه
بمعنى لو أسقطت ثقل من ارتفاع فإنه سيصدم الأرض بقوة أكبر من وزنه مما يعني أنه سيسبب رفع للثقل الذي على الطرف الآخر من العجلة
وللعلم حاولت إحضار رابط العجلة التي ظهرت بالإعلام لكن صاحب الاختراع قفل قناته باليويتوب


----------



## إسلام علي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

أحمد السماوي قال:


> السلام عليكم .
> منذ مدة طويلة لم ادخل هذا الموضوع لأنة بصراحة ( ينرفزني) ...يعني ( يعصبني) ...ولكن لا أدري لماذا دخلتة اليوم .... قرأت الموضوع منذ البداية و لكن فجأة وجدت كلام الأخ اسلام هنا ..ويبدوا أنة يمتلك من شجاعة الأعتراف بالخطأ بقدر ما يمتلك من (( تسرع ))....وقد سامحتة على ما بدرمنة تجاهي وأرجوا من أن يسامحني على ما بدر مني تجاهة ...وكلنا نخطيء ونصيب..وقد بُني العلم على تصحيح أخطاء الماضين وسيأتي من سيصلح أخطائنا ..ولكن عذرنا أننا لم نعمل الخطأ متعمدين عارفين أنة خطا بل كان هذا كل علمنا .....وصافية لبن .....والسلام .



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اسمها صافي يا لبن مش صافية لبن  
خلاص ما في مشكلة إن شاء الله
أو ماكو مشكلة كما تقولون


----------



## aminabdulhady (30 ديسمبر 2010)

يقف قانون حفظ الطاقة عاجزا أمام تفسير الطاقة الهائلة الناتجة عن القنبلة الهيدروجينية التي نعطيها طاقة فتنفجر معطية طاقة هائلة جدا جدا ناتجة من تحول جزء من كتلتها الى طاقة مهولة ، فلماذا لا ينطبق القانون في حصولنا على طاقة أكبر بكثير من التي أعطيناها لتفجير القنبلة
أفيدونا أفادكم الله

تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي


----------



## د حسين (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*عاد المجادلون الى خلط الأوراق*



aminabdulhady قال:


> يقف قانون حفظ الطاقة عاجزا أمام تفسير الطاقة الهائلة الناتجة عن القنبلة الهيدروجينية التي نعطيها طاقة فتنفجر معطية طاقة هائلة جدا جدا ناتجة من تحول جزء من كتلتها الى طاقة مهولة ، فلماذا لا ينطبق القانون في حصولنا على طاقة أكبر بكثير من التي أعطيناها لتفجير القنبلة
> أفيدونا أفادكم الله
> 
> تحياتي
> أمين عبدالهادي



تحية طيبة للجميع
قانون القنبلة النووية مهما كان شكلها تعطي الطاقة مقابل انعدام جزء من المادة حيث ان وزن المواد الداخلة في التفاعل أكبر من الناتجة عنه : وذلك حسب قانون معادلة انشتاين .
وتأكد يا صديقي اذا اردت ان تعيد هذا الجزء المفقود من المادة ستحتاج نفس تلك الطاقة الهائلة .( وهذا ما يحاول علماء الفيزياء اجراءه حاليا في المسرع الكبير l h c تحت الأرض على حدود فرنس سويسرا)
لذلك تعتبر بعض الفرضيات ( وليس نظريات) ان المادة ربما تكون تشكلت من طاقة هائلة جدا يوم الخلق العظيم .
اما مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة يشترط انحفاظ المادة أيضا ... وإلا هناك قوانين أخرى وكل بحسبان ؟؟​


----------



## aminabdulhady (30 ديسمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة للجميع
> قانون القنبلة النووية مهما كان شكلها تعطي الطاقة مقابل انعدام جزء من المادة حيث ان وزن المواد الداخلة في التفاعل أكبر من الناتجة عنه : وذلك حسب قانون معادلة انشتاين .
> وتأكد يا صديقي اذا اردت ان تعيد هذا الجزء المفقود من المادة ستحتاج نفس تلك الطاقة الهائلة .( وهذا ما يحاول علماء الفيزياء اجراءه حاليا في المسرع الكبير l h c تحت الأرض على حدود فرنس سويسرا)
> لذلك تعتبر بعض الفرضيات ( وليس نظريات) ان المادة ربما تكون تشكلت من طاقة هائلة جدا يوم الخلق العظيم .
> اما مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة يشترط انحفاظ المادة أيضا ... وإلا هناك قوانين أخرى وكل بحسبان ؟؟​




محصلة التفاعل هي
كتلة + طاقة صغيرة -----------> كتلة صغيرة + طاقة هائلة
أنا لا يهمني أن الكتلة حدث تغير فيها و الذي يهمني هو أنني أعطيت طاقة صغيرة و أخذت طاقة هائلة
فالعالم لا يبحث عن كتلة بل عن طاقة هائلة نتجت عن طاقة صغيرة وهو المطلوب
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 ديسمبر 2010)

-------------------


----------



## د حسين (1 يناير 2011)

*كيف لا يهمك ؟؟*



aminabdulhady قال:


> محصلة التفاعل هي
> كتلة + طاقة صغيرة -----------> كتلة صغيرة + طاقة هائلة
> أنا لا يهمني أن الكتلة حدث تغير فيها و الذي يهمني هو أنني أعطيت طاقة صغيرة و أخذت طاقة هائلة
> فالعالم لا يبحث عن كتلة بل عن طاقة هائلة نتجت عن طاقة صغيرة وهو المطلوب
> ​



معادلتك صحيحة ...!!.. ولكن كيف لايهمك وانت أمام قنبلة نووية أو مفاعل ذري يحتاج لدولة متقدمة تقنيا لصنعه والسيطرة عليه ((وهذا موجود ولا خلاف عليه)) .. وتطلب من هاو مبتدئ ان يسميه اختراعه الخاص وينفذه في منزله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## osame (10 يناير 2011)

شکرا لک ،ولاکن اعتقد بان قانون حفض الطاقە لیست صحیح .نفترض بان القانون صحیح ،ف من این اتی الطاقە الهائلە
لخلق الکون؟.الم یاتی من العدم؟


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يناير 2011)

osame قال:


> شکرا لک ،ولاکن اعتقد بان قانون حفض الطاقە لیست صحیح .نفترض بان القانون صحیح ،ف من این اتی الطاقە الهائلە
> لخلق الکون؟.الم یاتی من العدم؟


الإجابة بسيطة، خلقها خالق كل شيء!!
وبالمثل، من أين أتى الحديد؟ من أين أتى الكربون؟ من أين أتى الأكسجين؟ من أين أتت المواد كلها؟ خلقهم خالق كل شيء
وأظن أن ما ينطبق على المادة ينطبق على الطاقة


----------



## jomma (11 يناير 2011)

abbo قال:


> الان ناتي للرد علي الاخ المستشار
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
هل هناك خلاف حقيقي في وجهات النظر المطروحة حول قانون الحفاظ على الطاقة؟ حقيقة لا ارى ذلك، فالقانون بنظرة شمولية يطبق على الكون الذي نعتبره نظام معزول وان الكون وما فيه قد خلقه الله سبحانه وتعالى، ونحن نستغل الطاقة الموجودة فيه، البعض منها تقليدي ومعلوم لدينا، والبعض الاخر ربما نجهله، ولا اعتقد ان هناك من يعتقد بان هناك طاقة في ماوراء الكون.
القانون الاول ينص على ان التغير في طاقة النظام المعزول تساوي صفر. الكون هنا هو النظام المعزول. وما يطبق على الكون يطبق على انظمتنا الاصطناعية المصغرة، ولكن يبقى موضوع المناقشة هو اثبات ان هذه النظم المصغرة هي معزولة فعلا، ولكن قانون الحفاظ على الطاقة صحيح ولاغبار عليه على الاقل الى هذه اللحظة.


----------



## aminabdulhady (12 يناير 2011)

jomma قال:


> القانون الاول ينص على ان التغير في طاقة النظام المعزول تساوي صفر. الكون هنا هو النظام المعزول. وما يطبق على الكون يطبق على انظمتنا الاصطناعية المصغرة، ولكن يبقى موضوع المناقشة هو اثبات ان هذه النظم المصغرة هي معزولة فعلا، ولكن قانون الحفاظ على الطاقة صحيح ولاغبار عليه على الاقل الى هذه اللحظة​.



عزيزي جمعة 
يقال المتهم برئ حتى تثبت ادانته ، وأي ظاهرة كونية بريئة من مخالفة أي قانون بما فيها قانون حفظ الطاقة ، وبالتبعية فإن أي شخص يقوم بتطويع وتسخير هذه الظاهرة لا يمكن اتهامه بمخالفة أي قانون
تحياتي
أمين عبدالهادي​


----------



## moustafa helal (19 يناير 2011)

الموضوع غايه في الترتيب وهو بالفعل موضوع مفيد جدا مشكور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## abdki (22 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز
ان مبدأ عمل هذه الألات يعتمد على ان قوة العزم الناتجه من عملية الجاذبيه
تقوم بالتحريك مما ينتج الدوران بالاعتماد على أن
عزم الجاذبيه الناتج من قضيب طويل اقوى من عزم القضيب الاقل طولا
وبالاعتماد على هذه الحقيقة
وتم تعويض الفرق بجعل الفصالات تسمح يتقصير الطول والانثناء بإتجاه واحد
ولذلك
ان العمل النظري صحيح
لكن السرعه و القدره غير مجدية لتوليد طاقه للأستخدام لقلة النتائج المرجوه (في الوقت الحالي)
علما بأن طاقة الجاذبيه لا تنضب 
(بإذن الله)
ارجو ان اكون افدت


----------



## geohom (23 يناير 2011)

لايوجد طاقة من العدم ولكن الجاذبية موجودة منذ الأزل


----------



## abbo (24 يناير 2011)

الجبان الذي يقيمك ويعلق ولا يترك اسمه
ارجو من الادارة وضع حد لهذا العبث او اخبارنا بطريقه نعرف بها صاحب التقييم والا فالمسألة يمكن ان تدخل في اطار اسلوب الدسائس والمؤامرات اليهوديه علي الطاقه الحرة (قال عرب قال)


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (25 يناير 2011)

الحوار يكون أجمل بدون عبارات الأستصغار من الجميع
بوركتم جميعا


----------



## م.عماد ك (27 يناير 2011)

يوجد فرق بين الأكاديمي (ومعظمنا نظري)والمبدع (العملي)ورحم الله من جمع بينهما (هدى الله )
في الخمسينات من القرن الماضي ، صرّح أحد الفيزيائيين المرموقين في جامعة كامبريدج البريطانية بأن الكلام عن السفر إلى الفضاء هو كلام فارغ ! ليس له صلة بالواقع الحقيقي ! 
لكن بعد هذا التصريح بثمانية عشر شهراً حلّق القمر الروسي سبوتنك في الفضاء الخارجي !. 
وقد أحدث ضجّة كبيرة أدت إلى إحراج الكثير من أهل العلم !
وعندها اضطرّت المؤسسات العلمية الغربية ، المصدومة بشدّة ، إلى تغيير مناهجها التعليمية القديمة في المدارس و أسست منهج علمي يتعامل مع الواقع العلمي الجديد ! 
و فقد الكثير من الأكاديميين المرموقين وظائفهم و مناصبهم خلال هذه النقلة العلمية النوعية 
ألا تلاحظ مما سبق أن هناك صراع دائم بين المبدعين و الأكاديميين الذين يمثلون بيروقراطية متشدّدة تتصف دائماً بتعاملها العدائي تجاه الأفكار الجديدة . و لكلّ فكرة أو نظرية جديدة ، مهما كانت درجة مصداقيتها.
لو عدت وبحثت في بعض القصص لمخترعين وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر عندما سخر المهندسين الألمان في العام 1902م من الكونت فرديناند فون زيبلين عندما أعلن عن اختراع وسيلة نقل جويّة ( منطاد الموجّه ) ورأى الناس بعدها بفترة زمنية قليلة ، مناطيد زيبلين تجوب السماء و تجتاز المحيط الأطلسي ناقلة الركاب عبر القارات ـ 
في العام 1903م ، تجاهلت الصحف الرئيسية ذلك الحدث التاريخي الذي يتمثّل بتحليق أوّل طائرة صنعها الأخوين رايت ! و علّقت إحدى المجلات العلمية المحترمة ( ساينتيفك أمريكان ) على هذا الإنجاز بأنه خدعة وهمية ! و هذا كان موقف الصحف الأخرى مثل النييورك تايمز و النيويورك هيرالد و غيرها ! بالإضافة إلى قيادة الجيش الأمركي ، و الأكاديميات و الجامعات المختلفة ، و رجال العلم البارزين ، بما فيهم البروفيسور في علم الرياضيات و الفضاء، سيمون نيوكمب و غيره من العلماء وقتئذ !. جميعهم سخروا من الاخوين رايت و قللوا من شأن هذا الحدث العظيم !. جميعهم علّقوا بصوت واحد : " إنه من المستحيل علمياً للمحركات الثقيلة أن تطير " !.. و لمدّة خمس سنوات كاملة ، رفض المسئولين في البيت الأبيض تصديق أن آلة ميكانيكية أثقل من الهواء استطاعت الطيران !
فيا سادتي الكرام 
ليس كل ما قرأناه وتعلمناه (أو بالأحرى تم تلقيننا إياه) ليس كله صحيحا ......
أنا أسميته لنفسي (جسرا لنيل شهادة )​


----------



## *ahed* (30 يناير 2011)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## طالبة هندسه صناعيه (1 فبراير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> *مثبــت:*استطلاع: هل نحذف مواضيع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة لمخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟




كلا

فهذه طاقه دائمة الحركه..!


----------



## jomma (2 فبراير 2011)

طالبة هندسه صناعيه قال:


> كلا
> 
> فهذه طاقه دائمة الحركه..!


 
هل ممكن توضحي اكثر؟


----------



## محمـ ـد (3 فبراير 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> د حسين تحية طيبة وسلام
> الذي يدوّر العجلة هو قوة سقوط الثقل
> فأنت تعرف أن السقوط يسبب صدم والصدم يزيد من القوة أكثر من وزن الثقل نفسه
> بمعنى لو أسقطت ثقل من ارتفاع فإنه سيصدم الأرض بقوة أكبر من وزنه مما يعني أنه سيسبب رفع للثقل الذي على الطرف الآخر من العجلة
> وللعلم حاولت إحضار رابط العجلة التي ظهرت بالإعلام لكن صاحب الاختراع قفل قناته باليويتوب


 السلام عليكم أخي بشر :
لو كان الصدم الذي تتحدث عنه تام المرونة لكان هناك فقد في الطاقة الحركية و ليس زيادة كما ذكرتم لأن الطاقة الحركية بُعيد الصدم يساوي الطاقة الحركية بعد الصدم بزمن كافٍ منقوصاً منه (الكتلة * الارتفاع * ثابت الجاذبية الأرضية) في مكان الصدم ( حسب نظرية الطاقة الحركية ) .
ثم أن الآلة التي تحتاج إلى بادىء للحركة ( محرك مساعد للبدء في الحركة ) لا يمكن أن تستمر في الحركة لأنها مفتقرة لغيرها في البداية .
ثم أن هذه الآلة تخالف قانون مصونية الطاقة .
أخي بشر لدي في حاسوبي 3.14 غيغا عن الطاقة الحرة و هي دجلٌ في دجل , على حد قول الدكتور عبد الرحمن الحسن ( دكتور في قسم نظم القدرة الكهربائية جامعة حلب - سوريا ) : لو كانت هذه المحركات الذاتية الحركة حقيقة لما إحتلت أمريكا العراق و إفغانستان لأجل النفط و لما بنت المحطات الحرارية البخارية منها و الغازية و التي تلوث البيئة و تستنزف كل الثروات و الأموال و التي تساهم في الإحتباس الحراري .
نصيحة : اسمع لما يقوله الدكتور حسين فهو على ما يبدو مختص في هذا الموضوع .​


----------



## د حسين (3 فبراير 2011)

*التصادم المرن*



إسلام علي قال:


> د حسين تحية طيبة وسلام
> الذي يدوّر العجلة هو قوة سقوط الثقل
> فأنت تعرف أن السقوط يسبب صدم والصدم يزيد من القوة أكثر من وزن الثقل نفسه
> بمعنى لو أسقطت ثقل من ارتفاع فإنه سيصدم الأرض بقوة أكبر من وزنه مما يعني أنه سيسبب رفع للثقل الذي على الطرف الآخر من العجلة
> وللعلم حاولت إحضار رابط العجلة التي ظهرت بالإعلام لكن صاحب الاختراع قفل قناته باليويتوب



تحية طيبة للجميع ::
نعود الى موضوعنا يا باش مهندس اسلام فالصدم لايزيد القوة وأكثر انواع الصدم محافظة على الطاقة هو الصدم التام المرونة وهو غير قابل للتطبيق عمليا فله شروط قاسية وفي احسن الشروط ولو نظريا يحفظ الطاقة ولا يزيدها ... والدليل العملي هو تصادم الكرات الفولاذية في نموذج اللعبة المعروض في الصورة المرفقة وهي صورة لأداة حقيقية وهي تعمل لفترة من الزمن مقبولة حسب جودة موادها ودقة صنعها ..وتتباطأ تدريجيا الى ان تقف .. ومتوفرة بالأسواق وهي سهل التصنيع.. هذه الصورة موجودة في مكان ما من هذا الملتقى ونقلتها الى هنا لأوفر عليك عناء البحث ... وتعتبر خير دليل وشاهد على تصادم شبه تام المرونة ... وان كان كلامك صحيحا ويؤدي لزيادة في الطاقة لرأيت الأداة تتعاظم فيها الطاقة الى درجة تؤدي لتطاير الكرات وتقطيع الوصلات المرنة وانهيار المنظومة وتحطيم كل ما حولها ..؟؟؟ ولكن شيئا من هذا لايحدث ...
أما ماذكره الأخ التادفي فهو صحيح تماما وأهنئه على جودة فهمه للأمور الفيزيائية وابحث عن أمثاله للتصدي للأفكار الواهمة والخادعة التي تتناثر هنا وهناك ولا ندري ما هدفها ( أهو الجهل أم النصب على المغفلين ؟؟؟ ) ... فشكرا يا سيد تادفي واطلب منك المزيد من المشاركات القيمة ...
اما من يبحث عن أفكار السايكوجين فأنصحه ان يبتعد عنها لأنها كاذبة ومحبكة باسلوب أدبي متقن ومغري وتعزف على اوتار العاطفة وواضح انها صممت لكسب الأموال من المغفلين أو الفضوليين من خلال بيع الكتب والاسطوانات المدمجة وإلهاء الشعوب عن تطورها وابعادها عن الطريق السليم للطاقت المتجددة الحقيقية وهي الشمس والرياح وغيرها ..
مع اطيب تمنياتي 
​


----------



## pic2007 (3 فبراير 2011)

*أرجوا الاجابة؟*



التادفي قال:


> السلام عليكم أخي بشر :
> لو كان الصدم الذي تتحدث عنه تام المرونة لكان هناك فقد في الطاقة الحركية و ليس زيادة كما ذكرتم لأن الطاقة الحركية بُعيد الصدم يساوي الطاقة الحركية بعد الصدم بزمن كافٍ منقوصاً منه (الكتلة * الارتفاع * ثابت الجاذبية الأرضية) في مكان الصدم ( حسب نظرية الطاقة الحركية ) .
> ثم أن الآلة التي تحتاج إلى بادىء للحركة ( محرك مساعد للبدء في الحركة ) لا يمكن أن تستمر في الحركة لأنها مفتقرة لغيرها في البداية .
> ثم أن هذه الآلة تخالف قانون مصونية الطاقة .
> ...


السلام عليكم
السادة الافاضل

هل تعني أخي ان القانون الأول لنيوتن غير سليم؟ وهو ان صح التعبير هو قانون الحركة الدائمة؟
هل يتعارض القانون المذكور مع القانون الأول في الترموديناميك؟ مثلا

رجاءا فليفسر لي أحدكم كيف أن الالكترونات وهي منذ مدة طويلة ربما مليارات السنين وربما ستقوم بهذا الى اشعار آخر مازالت تدور في مداراتها ؟
اين مصدر هذه الطاقة؟
أم ان الالكترون هو -وآسف بالمناسبة- هو فعلا محرك دائم الحركة من الصنف الثاني مثلا؟

تحياتي.


----------



## محمـ ـد (3 فبراير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم





pic2007 قال:


> السادة الافاضل​
> 
> هل تعني أخي ان القانون الأول لنيوتن غير سليم؟ وهو ان صح التعبير هو قانون الحركة الدائمة؟
> هل يتعارض القانون المذكور مع القانون الأول في الترموديناميك؟ مثلا​
> ...


 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​ 

أيها الأخ​ 

أولاً : أما ما ذكرت بشأن قانون نيوتن الأول الذي ينص على : " الأجسام المتحركة تبقى متحركة ما لم تؤثر عليها قوى خارجية "​ 

راجع كتاب الفيزياء و الكيمياء للصف السابع الإعدادي في المنهاج السوري ​ 

السؤال : هل محركك الدائم الحركة يعتبر جملة فيزيائية معزولة أو بحكم المعزولة , أي لا تؤثر عليه أي قوى فيزيائية .​ 

كما أعلم - و أنا مهندس في نظم القدرة الكهربائية – أن أي محرك تؤثر عليه قوى حتى لو كان يعمل على فراغ أي بدون حمل .​ 

يا سيدي محركك الدائم الحركة أولاً تؤثر عليه أكثر من قوة :​ 
1- قوى مقاومات الاحتكاك الميكانيكي بأشكالها المتعددة و التي لا يخلو منها مكان على سطح الأرض .​ 
2- بفرض عدم وجود قوى الاحتكاك المقاومة ( هذا على فرض و إلا فهذا غير موجود و مستحيل عدم وجود قوى احتكاك في أي محرك أو أي منظومة كهربائية كانت أو ميكانيكية ) ​ 
ألا نريد أن نستفيد من محركك الدائم الحركة في تشغيل أحمالنا الكهربائية أو الميكانيكية ؟؟؟؟ أي لا نريد محرك عديم الفائدة ( طبعاً على فرض ما تدعيه ) .
إذاً مما سبق نجد أن قانون نيوتن الأول حجة لنا و ليست علينا .
ثانياً : بشأن ما ذكرته من أن الإلكترون يعتبر محرك دائم الحركة :
يبدو أن الأخ لم يسمع بنظرية بور في البنية الذرية .
أحزنني أنك تتكلم و تدافع عن هذه الخرافات و أنك لم تسمع بنظرية بور أهذا معقول ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
نظرية بور يا سيدي تعتمد على نظرية الكم لماكس بلانك ( إذا أردت نص نظرية الكم لماكس بلانك سوف آتيك بها ) .
نظرية بور يا سيدي هي نظرية معتمدة في تفسير دوران الإلكترون حول النواة و تنص على :
1-يدور الإلكترون في الذرة في مدارات معينة و محدودة و مستقرة و يوافق كل مدار سوية طاقة معينة .
2-لا يصدر الإلكترون طاقة ما دام يدور على مداره أي ما دام في سوية طاقته المحددة .
3-يصدر الإلكترون طاقة محددة delta E)) على هيئة إشعاع عند إنتقاله من مدار ذي سوية طاقية أعلى ( أبعد عن النواة ) إلى مدار ذي سوية طاقية أدنى ( أقرب إلى النواة ) حيث :
Delta E = E2-E1=K.w
حيث K ثابت بلانك و W تردد الإشعاع .
بالتالي زعمك أن الإلكترون يمثل محرك دائم الحركة زعم خاطىء منافي لأبسط نظريات الفيزياء الحديثة لأنه بحركة الإلكترون حول النواة على مدار معين لا يصدر طاقة ما دام في مداره , و كما تعلم خروجه من مداره يتطلب قوة خارجية .
في الختام أرجو أن تقرأ :
1-كتاب الفيزياء و الكيمياء للصف السابع الإعدادي المنهاج السوري .
2-كتاب الكيمياء للصف الثالث الثانوي للمنهاج السوري أيضاً .
أرجو من الدكتور حسين أن يصحح لي خطأي إن أخطأت في أي معلومة .
هذا و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم .​


----------



## pic2007 (3 فبراير 2011)

*أرضية النقاش*

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أخي التادفي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا يمكننا الحديث عن هكذا مواضيع في مداخلة واحدة لكن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أولا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ألا ترى أخي انه من الضروري أولا الانطلاق من التعاريف مثل تعريف الطاقة القوة الشحنة مثلا,فهل من المعقول النقاش حول الطاقة ونحن لا نتفق على التعريف؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يرى البعض ان نقاش هكذا مواضيع يعتبر من "الترف" الفكري ومضيعة للجهد -على اي حال نحترم رأيه-في الوقت الذي يسارع بالحسم في هذه النقاشات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كان الدكتور المشرف جزاه الله خيرا قد فتح الموضوع في الرابط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242866-2.html

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بخصوص نظرية بور فأكيد تعرف وجهة النظر الرسمية حول هذه النظرية فهي لا تصمد أمام التجارب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ببساطة ما ان أحدهم يتجاوز مرحلة دراسية معينة -وأكيد هي نظرية صالحة في مرحلة الإعدادي- يلغونها فورا[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بخصوص انحفاظ الطاقة ارجو من سيادتك الاطلاع على الرابط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193096-6.html

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويمكنني أن أضيف أن العالم هيزنبرك معظم اعماله كانت بعد 1927 فقد كان على اطلاع بأعمال الألماني هانز كولر-مخترع في مجال الطاقة الحرة- وخصوصا مولده المغناطيسي والذي لا يستخدم أي وقود بالمعنى التقليدي الرسمي,والذي عرضه لأول مرة سنة 1925[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أكون شاكرا لك اذا قدمت لنا كتب سايكوجين الذي يصفها البعض" بالخيال" العلمي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والسلام عليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحياتي.[/FONT]


----------



## jomma (3 فبراير 2011)

التادفي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على نقاشك المباشر والمفيد، والمعلومات التي تفيد المهندس العربي التي قمت بتقديمها رفقة الدكتور حسين، وفعلا هناك من يحتاج لمراجعة كتب المرحلة الإعدادية حتى يفهم الفرق بين قانون نيوتن الأول للحركة والقانون الأول للديناميكا الحرارية، أشكر الأخ اسلام على شجاعته الأدبية والأعتراف بالخطاء فضيلة وميزة يتميز بها العارفون والعلماء، واتمنى له التوفيق.

للأسف هناك من لا يعلم، ويعلم بأنه لا يعلم ولكن ......


----------



## jomma (3 فبراير 2011)

*محرك دائم الحركة من الصنف الثاني*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السادة الافاضل
> 
> هل تعني أخي ان القانون الأول لنيوتن غير سليم؟ وهو ان صح التعبير هو قانون الحركة الدائمة؟
> ...


 
سيدي الكريم أكون ممتنا لك لو اعلمت السادة عن "محرك دائم الحركة من الصنف الثاني "، وهل هناك اصناف أخرى؟


----------



## محمـ ـد (3 فبراير 2011)

jomma قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم على نقاشك المباشر والمفيد، والمعلومات التي تفيد المهندس العربي التي قمت بتقديمها رفقة الدكتور حسين، وفعلا هناك من يحتاج لمراجعة كتب المرحلة الإعدادية حتى يفهم الفرق بين قانون نيوتن الأول للحركة والقانون الأول للديناميكا الحرارية، أشكر الأخ اسلام على شجاعته الأدبية والأعتراف بالخطاء فضيلة وميزة يتميز بها العارفون والعلماء، واتمنى له التوفيق.
> 
> للأسف هناك من لا يعلم، ويعلم بأنه لا يعلم ولكن ......


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بارك الله فيك أخي جمعة و جزاك الله خيراً , نعم نحن بحاجة للعودة إلى كتب المرحلة الإعدادية و الثانوية , أو على الأقل العودة إلى المنطق بدون الدخول في الفيزياء .
أقول للأخ بيك 2007 أنت تقول أن أول مرة عرض فيها محركك دائم الحركة عام 1925 م , طيب
لماذا لا تصنعون محرك دائم الحركة و تدعونه يعمل ( بدون حمل كهربائي أو ميكانيكي حتى أسهل لك الأمر و لا أعقده ) لمدة شهر واحد فقط , هل هذا صعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نعم سوف تعودون للبكاء و النحيب بأن العالم يقف ضدنا و أن العالم متخلف لا يريد التطور و ما إلى هنالك .
شهر واحد من العمل , هل هذا صعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا لا تعرضون أعمالكم الكبيرة على خليفة إينشتاين في عصرنا هذا ستيفن هوكنغ ( ما زال على قيد الحياة و عمره 69 سنة ) لعلكم تقنعونه فيقنعنا , أما الكلام النظري بدون تطبيق ( على فرض صحة الكلام النظري ) فهذا غير مقبول بتاتاً .
نصيحة هذا القسم يهتم بالطاقات المتجددة لذلك أنصحك بالإهتمام بالطاقة الشمسية و طاقة الرياح و حتى الطاقة النووية و أن تركز فكرك في مشاركاتك في هذه المواضيع التي تفيدنا و تفيد الأمة , هذه نصحيتي لك و لكل الأخوة الذي يضيعون الكثير من أوقاتهم على التفاهات , نعم تفاهات لأننا لم نستفيد نظرياً من علمكم و لم نستفيد عملاً تقدمونه تثبتون صحة ما تتكلمون عنه .
هذا و صلى الله على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم ​


----------



## pic2007 (3 فبراير 2011)

*حتى لا نتسرع؟*



التادفي قال:


> ثانياً : بشأن ما ذكرته من أن الإلكترون يعتبر محرك دائم الحركة :
> يبدو أن الأخ لم يسمع بنظرية بور في البنية الذرية .
> أحزنني أنك تتكلم و تدافع عن هذه الخرافات و أنك لم تسمع بنظرية بور أهذا معقول ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
> نظرية بور يا سيدي تعتمد على نظرية الكم لماكس بلانك ( إذا أردت نص نظرية الكم لماكس بلانك سوف آتيك بها ) .
> ...


أخي العزيز
طبعا تعلم الحكاية الشهيرة :
هل الالكترون جسيم أم موجة؟؟ لذلك أعتقد انه من الواجب علينا عدم التسرع في الحكم على: أن
الالكترون يمثل حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية محرك دائم الحركة.

الا تنص المعادلة التي قدمتها سيادتك بوضوح من ان زيادة التردد هو زيادة في الطاقة؟
لعلك لا تعرف ان أحد شروط تسلا هي الترددات المرتفعة في دوائره الكهربائية التي "يقول" تسلا انها تحقق طاقة فائضة؟

تحياتي.


----------



## jomma (3 فبراير 2011)

التادفي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بارك الله فيك أخي جمعة و جزاك الله خيراً , نعم نحن بحاجة للعودة إلى كتب المرحلة الإعدادية و الثانوية , أو على الأقل العودة إلى المنطق بدون الدخول في الفيزياء .
> أقول للأخ بيك 2007 أنت تقول أن أول مرة عرض فيها محركك دائم الحركة عام 1925 م , طيب
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم، وآمل أن يعود الينا الأخ زملكاوي في أقرب فرصة وأن يكون بخير هو وجميع اخوتنا المصريين.

نعم نحن الشعوب العربية نعاني من التخلف ومن الفقر وعدم القدرة على استغلال ثرواتنا، وبدل من ان نوحد الجهود والنقاش لإستغلال على الأقل ماهو واضح لدينا من ثروات طبيعية، يسعى البعض إلى تشتيت الجهود، والذهاب بينا بعيدا لمناقشة أمور هي أقرب إلى اللا معقول وإلى الترف العلمي الغير مفيد في هذه المرحلة، هل نحن في حاجة الى نظريات انشتين الان لتحسين اوضاعنا الإجتماعية والإقتصادية واستغلال ثرواتنا حتى يحترمنا العالم؟ لننسى نظرية المؤمرة رجاء، ولنقدم ما يفيد لمجتمعنا العربي، حتى لا ينطبق علينا المثل العامي " اللي تخونها ذراعها، تقول مسحورة".


----------



## محمـ ـد (4 فبراير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السادة الافاضل
> 
> هل تعني أخي ان القانون الأول لنيوتن غير سليم؟ وهو ان صح التعبير هو قانون الحركة الدائمة؟
> ...





التادفي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​
> 
> ...


​​​ نقلت هذه المشاركة للفائدة 
و نقلتها حتى إذا كان فيها خطأ فلتصححوا لي ما كتبت مشكورين على ذلك​


----------



## pic2007 (4 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح؟*

*أخي العزيز
طبعا تعلم الحكاية الشهيرة :
هل الالكترون جسيم أم موجة؟؟ لذلك أعتقد انه من الواجب علينا عدم التسرع في الحكم على: أن
الالكترون يمثل حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية محرك دائم الحركة.

الا تنص المعادلة التي قدمتها سيادتك بوضوح من ان زيادة التردد هو زيادة في الطاقة؟
لعلك لا تعرف ان أحد شروط تسلا هي الترددات المرتفعة في دوائره الكهربائية التي "يقول" تسلا انها تحقق طاقة فائضة؟

تحياتي.*


----------



## pic2007 (4 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح؟*

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أخي التادفي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا يمكننا الحديث عن هكذا مواضيع في مداخلة واحدة لكن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أولا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ألا ترى أخي انه من الضروري أولا الانطلاق من التعاريف مثل تعريف الطاقة القوة الشحنة مثلا,فهل من المعقول النقاش حول الطاقة ونحن لا نتفق على التعريف؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يرى البعض ان نقاش هكذا مواضيع يعتبر من "الترف" الفكري ومضيعة للجهد -على اي حال نحترم رأيه-في الوقت الذي يسارع بالحسم في هذه النقاشات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كان الدكتور المشرف جزاه الله خيرا قد فتح الموضوع في الرابط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242866-2.html

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بخصوص نظرية بور فأكيد تعرف وجهة النظر الرسمية حول هذه النظرية فهي لا تصمد أمام التجارب[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ببساطة ما ان أحدهم يتجاوز مرحلة دراسية معينة -وأكيد هي نظرية صالحة في مرحلة الإعدادي- يلغونها فورا[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]بخصوص انحفاظ الطاقة ارجو من سيادتك الاطلاع على الرابط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193096-6.html

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ويمكنني أن أضيف أن العالم هيزنبرك معظم اعماله كانت بعد 1927 فقد كان على اطلاع بأعمال الألماني هانز كولر-مخترع في مجال الطاقة الحرة- وخصوصا مولده المغناطيسي والذي لا يستخدم أي وقود بالمعنى التقليدي الرسمي,والذي عرضه لأول مرة سنة 1925[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أكون شاكرا لك اذا قدمت لنا كتب سايكوجين الذي يصفها البعض" بالخيال" العلمي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]والسلام عليكم[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحياتي.[/FONT]*​


----------



## محمـ ـد (4 فبراير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> *أخي العزيز*
> *طبعا تعلم الحكاية الشهيرة :*
> *هل الالكترون جسيم أم موجة؟؟ لذلك أعتقد انه من الواجب علينا عدم التسرع في الحكم على: أن*
> *الالكترون يمثل حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية محرك دائم الحركة.*
> ...


طيب لو كان الألكترون محرك دائم الحركة ( محرك يستفاد منه في تشغيل الأحمال الميكانيكية و الكهربائية ) فيلزم أحد أمرين :
1- أن يشع طاقة كهرطيسية بالتالي حسب النظرية الكهرطيسية سوف تكون حركة الالكترون حركة حلزونية نحو النواة إلى أن يتم إلتحامه مع النواة و بالتالي تفنى الذرة و هذا مخالف للواقع من إستقرار لذرات الكون , و هذا التصور كان خاطىء في بدايات القرن العشرين إلى أن جاء بور و قدم نظريته .
2- أن لا يشع الطاقة و هذا ما تنص عليه نظرية بور التي جاءت منقذة لنظرية رذرفورد و نصها موجود في مشاركتي السابقة , 
بالتالي الالكترون لا يعتبر محرك دائم الحركة لأنه لا يشع الطاقة ( بخلاف محركك الخيالي الذي ينتج الطاقة ) و لو أطلق الإلكترون الطاقة و هو محافظ على مداره بفعله الذاتي لأدى ذلك إلى تناقص طاقة الإلكترون و سرعته و هذا يعني مسار حلزوني لحركته تؤدي إلى فناء الذرة و هذا مخالف للواقع .
أما ما ذكرت بشأن المعادلة : يبدو أنك لم تقرأ المشاركة بشكل جيد لأن هذه المعادلة تمثل الطاقة الواجب تحققها لإنتقال الإلكترون بين طبقات الذرة مثلاً من مدار أدنى إلى مدار أعلى أو العكس و هذه الطاقة اللازمة لإخراج الإلكترون من مداره الأساسي يكون مصدرها خارجي .​


----------



## محمـ ـد (4 فبراير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> *[font=&quot]بخصوص نظرية بور فأكيد تعرف وجهة النظر الرسمية حول هذه النظرية فهي لا تصمد أمام التجارب[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]ببساطة ما ان أحدهم يتجاوز مرحلة دراسية معينة -وأكيد هي نظرية صالحة في مرحلة الإعدادي- يلغونها فورا[/font][font=&quot].[/font]*​


 
أنت قلت نظرية بور لا تصمد أمام التجارب و المطلوب منك :
ما هي هذه التجارب ؟
من قام بهذه التجارب ؟
من هم العلماء المعتبرين الذين قالوا بقولك المزعوم ؟
إذا كانت نظرية بور لا تصمد أمام التجارب , فما هو تفسيرك لإستقرار الذرات المعتدلة ؟
ملاحظة : لا تدرج أي رابط بل إعتمد على نفسك بالكتابة و التحليل ​


----------



## pic2007 (5 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



التادفي قال:


> أنت قلت نظرية بور لا تصمد أمام التجارب و المطلوب منك :
> ما هي هذه التجارب ؟
> من قام بهذه التجارب ؟
> من هم العلماء المعتبرين الذين قالوا بقولك المزعوم ؟
> ...



[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]نقد نموذج بور [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أوجه القصور [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لم يستطع نموذج بور تفسير أطياف الذرات الأكثر تعقيدا من ذرة الهيدروجين التي تحتوي على إلكترون واحد .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]افترض أن الإلكترون يدور في مدارات محددة وفي مستوى واحد حول النواة مما يعني أن ذرة الهيدروجين مسطحة مما ينافى مع ما ثبت بعد ذلك من أن الذرة مجسمة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]افترض أن الإلكترون جسيم مادي ولم يعتبر الطبيعة الموجية للالكترونات .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]افترض أنه يمكن تعيين كلا من مكان وسرعة الإلكترون في نفس الوقت بدقة .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لم يعتبر بور احتمال تجاوز الإلكترون للمدارات الثابتة التي حددها واحتمال وجوده في منطقة حول هذا المدار الثابت[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]من أغرب ما في هذا النموذج الجديد أن الإلكترون لا ينتقل من مستوى طاقة إلى آخر قفزاً بين المستويين، بل يختفي من الأول ويظهر في الآخر فجأة دون أن يوجد في أي مكان بينهما! إنه السحر.. إنها ليست الطبيعة حتما..[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]محاولات الترقيع{يجب أن ينجح هذا النموذج مها كان, على أي حال فهو أفضل من لاشئ, وربما في المستقبل نجد نظرية لتنقذنا من هذه الورطة}[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]و لدى تفحص طيف ذرات الهيدروجين جيداً تبيّن أن كل خط من تلك الخطوط منقسم إلى خطين اثنين، وليس خطاً واحداً! ولكن لماذا؟ إن كل خط هو نتيجة انتقال إلكترون من سوية طاقية إلى أخرى، ولكن لماذا ينقسم هذا الخط إلى خطين متقاربين؟ [/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]لم يستطع بور تفسير هذا الانقسام باستخدام نموذجه للذرة.. يبدو أن هنالك خطأ ما في النموذج.. أو على الأقل فالنموذج يعاني من النقص إذ لا يستطيع تفسير انقسام خطوط الطيف. كان نموذج بور قد أنقذ نموذج رذرفورد من قبله، والآن فإن نموذج بور يحتاج إلى من ينقذه..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
من الطبيعي أن يتم الاستنجاد بنظرية الكم بعد فشل نموذج بور,لكن نظرية الكم هي الأخرى تخرق مبدأ مصونية الطاقة بشكل سافر.​[FONT=&quot]إن كل عملية إطلاق أو امتصاص للجسيم الافتراضي معروفة عنها سابقا بأنها عملية تخرق قانون " مصونية الطاقة ". فعملية الإطلاق هذه تمثل عملية ظهور مفاجئ لطاقة إضافية في الكون, وكذلك عملية الامتصاص تمثل اختفاء مفاجئ لكمية من الطاقة في الكون. وكل جسيم مشحون في هذا الكون يقوم بهذا الإجراء باستمرار. حتى ان النيوترون هو في حالة دائمة من الانكسار إلى جسيمات افتراضية مشحونة مختلفة. إذا, فكل قطعة من المادة في الكون, وحسب فيزياء الجسيمات التقليدية, هي في حالة خرق دائم ومستمر لقانون مصونية الطاقة على المستوى المجهري. [/FONT]

​ 
*[FONT=&quot]قوبل نموذج بور للذرة بكثير من الشك والانتقاد في الأوساط العلمية لمعارضته مفاهيم أساسية ومسلم بها في الفيزياء،[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]حتى إن العالم الفيزيائي بول اهرنفست قال مشيرا إلى ما توصل إليه بور: "إذا كانت هذه هي الطريقة للوصول إلى هدفك في الفيزياء فلا بد لي من ترك الفيزياء ".[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]إن معظم الاختراعات العظيمة التي ساهمت في التقدم التكنولوجي وتطور الشعوب جاءت من خارج هذا الوسط العلمي المحترم. لماذا هذه البلادة؟ لماذا هذا البطء في التطور والارتقاء؟ لماذا المجتمع الأكاديمي هو أول من يتهجم على كل ابتكار جديد لا يتوافق مع منطقه العلمي؟ قبل أن يدافعوا عن منهجهم العلمي بهذه الشراسة, هل هم واثقون بأنه يستند على مبادئ ونظريات صحيحة؟ هل حاولوا يوما إعادة النظر في إحدى النظريات أو القوانين التي يأخذون بها كمسلمات ثابتة؟ أم أن مهمتهم تقتصر على تسويقها وليس مجادلة صحتها؟ أسئلة كثيرة لا يمكن الإجابة عنها بسهولة, فالموضوع يتعلق بطبيعة الكائن البشري.. الدفاع المستميت عن ما يؤمن به, بغض النظر إن كان خطأ أو صواب. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]إن هؤلاء المتعلمون المحترمون.. الأكاديميون.. لا يفطنون أبدا إلى حقيقة أن تكذيبهم لكل ظاهرة علمية غير متوافقة مع المنطق العلمي الذي لقنوهم به في المدرسة تساعد بشكل غير مباشر على تكريس هذا المنهج المزور الذي تم تصميمه بهدف استعباد الشعوب, وتفوت الفرصة السانحة لتحرر البشر من استبداد المتحكمين بالمعرفة الإنسانية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفق مفهوم " الطريقة العلمية السليمة ", عندما تتناقض الملاحظات المخبرية المثبتة مع المعتقدات العلمية السائدة, وجب على المجتمع العلمي أن يتوقف فورا عن الأخذ بالنظرية العلمية السائدة واستبدالها بنظرية علمية جديدة تستند على الاكتشاف المخبري الجديد. هذا ما وجب أن يحصل في هكذا حالات. لكن الواقع يختلف تماما. الحقيقة مؤلمة إلى أبعد حدود. إن جميع العاملين في هذا المجال العلمي, ابتداءا من محرري الصحف والمجلات العلمية وانتهاء بالأساتذة الأكاديميين والعلماء النظريين, جميعهم يجاهدون أوتوماتيكيا نحو هدف واحد فقط, وهو المحافظة على الوضع الراهن..أي إبقاء كل شئ كما هو؟ ذلك من خلال الرقابة الشديدة على الصحافة والمنشورات العلمية,مشددين على أن تكون كافة الملاحظات والاكتشافات المخبرية متوافقة ومتناغمة مع التفسيرات التقليدية للمنهج الرسمي,وإلا تعتبر لاغية وغير رسمية. هذا السلوك يدفع الباحثين وكذلك الكتاب والمؤلفين العلميين إلى الامتثال والرضوخ لهذه الشروط الاستبدادية, مساهمين بذلك في استمرارية رسوخ تلك المسلمات العلمية البالية والمزورة على الأغلب, ويبقى هذا اللاهوت العلمي مسيطرا على عقل ووجدان كل من عمل في المجال العلمي. وبالتالي تستمر عملية رفض واستبعاد أي حقيقة علمية غير متوافقة مع المنطق العام,فتستمر معها حالة الفوضى والتناقض في المفاهيم, مستشرية في كافة الفروع والمذاهب العلمية الأخرى.[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]الختام مع ألبرت أنيشتاين وقانون مصونية الطاقة:[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Einstein himself has gone on record stating on his 70th birthday: [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]"Now you think that I am looking back at my life's work with calm satisfaction. But, on closer look, it is quite different. There is not a single concept of which I am convinced that it will stand firm and I am not sure if I was on the right track after all."[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Question:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] "What about conservation of energy law pertaining to the operation of cosmic energy converters and motors?"[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Answer:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ...every emission or absorption of a virtual particle is already accepted to totally violate conservation of energy. That is, emission represents the sudden appearance of extra energy in the ordinary universe, and absorption represents the sudden disappearance of some energy from the ordinary universe. Every charged particle in the universe constantly does both processes. Even the neutron is continually breaking into different virtual, charged particles. So every piece of mass in the universe, ACCORDING TO ORDINARY PARTICLE PHYSICS—is already violating conservation of energy on the micro level...[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]تحياتي[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]


----------



## محمـ ـد (5 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الأخ بيك 2007 
يبدو أن لديك طاقة بحثية لا يستهان بها ( طبعاً هذه الطاقة ليست حرة بل مقيدة بالجد و المثابرة ههههه )
لكن إستغلالك لها ليس على الوجه الصحيح , عذراً لكنها الحقيقة كان بالإمكان تسخير هذه الطاقة في البحث في الطاقات الريحية و الشمسية و النووية .
كوني غير مختص فسوف أدرس القضية إن شاء الله مع الأخوة في ملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب فمعلوماتهم على ما أتصور أكبر من معلوماتي و معلوماتك .
النقد الموجه لنظرية بور موجود في الويكيبيديا لكن دون تفصيل .
أنت ذكرت في إحدى مشاركاتك أن المحرك الدائم الحركة أخترع عام 1925 م
طيب لماذا لم يخترعوا منذ ذاك الحين محرك مشابه يعمل لمدة شهر واحد فقط و بدون أن يتم تحميله بالأحمال ( عمل على فراغ يعني بس يعوض الضياعات الإحتكاك )
نصيحة : أنصحك بالتواصل مع صاحب هذا الإيميل 
S.W.Hawkingatdamtp.cam.ac.uk 
فهو عالم كبير , لكن من شروط التواصل :
1- عنوان الرسالة واضح .
2- لا تحتوي الرسالة على مرفقات .
3- التواصل باللغة الإنكليزية .
4- يفضل ذكر الدرجة العلمية .
التواصل معه سوف يكون أفضل من التواصل معنا لأنه يفهم هذه الأمور أكثر منا , و حتى نستفيد بشكل علمي أكثر و حتى لا يصبح الموضوع عبارة عن قص لصق .

تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## jomma (5 فبراير 2011)

التادفي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الأخ بيك 2007
> يبدو أن لديك طاقة بحثية لا يستهان بها ( طبعاً هذه الطاقة ليست حرة بل مقيدة بالجد و المثابرة ههههه )
> ...


 
نعم حتى لا يصبح الموضوع عبارة عن قص ولصق، وترجمة، بل يجب التركيزعلى تطبيقات طاقة الرياح، والطاقة الشمسية، والطاقة الجوفية، والطاقة الحيوية وغيرها من الطاقات البديلة والمتجددة.


----------



## kroman (7 فبراير 2011)

والله شيئ مؤسف لما آلت اليه حلنا ان نقبل كل ما يقال لنا في الغرب عن ماصونية الطاقة .
وان الانسان كان قرد حسب نظرية داروين ان كانو هم قرود فانا خلقت انسان ومفكر وحر
واقبل اراء الاخرين واغير افكاري ان كانت خاطئة .
يا جماعة انا اجرب في الحياة حتى الاقي ربي ولا شيئ مستحيل .
قبل 100 عام كان الطيران حلم عند البعض وعرطقة عند العلماء اه اقصد كهنة العلم
ولكن كلما التقى الخيال بالعلم نقدم اعضم الانجازات
نحن لازلنا نتخاصم مع الاخر لا الحوار معه دائما ندافع اونهاجم ولانتمتع بالحوار بود
وشكرا لكم جمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيعا


----------



## pic2007 (7 فبراير 2011)

*اضافة*



pic2007 قال:


> اخي لا تتعجل
> *8) at the instant one particle emits a photon and another particle absorbs it, energy is not conserved. A discrepancy in energy may exist for a short time provided that the product of delta e and delta t is less than the value of planck's constant divided by two pi. These photons, which effective "borrow" energy, are known as  virtual photons. this temporary violation of energy and momentum conservation is allowable under the conditions of, ftp, what theory, proposed in 1927, which states that it is impossible, even in principle, to know all the details, such as position and momentum, about a particular quantum system.
> 
> Answer: Heisenberg's uncertainty principle
> ...


 [font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]
[font=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/font]
[font=&quot]أخي التادفي[/font]



[font=&quot]يبدو من الواضح أن غياب الأخ الزملكاوي قد أثر على الملتقى, [/font][font=&quot]و[/font][font=&quot]أرجو أن يكون السبب خير إن شاء الله[/font].
[font=&quot]وبالمناسبة:[/font]
[font=&quot]اللهم أحفظ مصر وأهلها. اللهم آميين.
[/font]


[font=&quot]في البداية أعتقد أن من الواجب ألا يستهان بأي فكرة {أو سؤال} ولو بدت غبية إلى أقصى الحدود, فالبعض قاده غباءه إلى أفكار رائعة والبعض الآخر قاده كسله إلى أفكار أروع وهكذا..[/font]

[font=&quot]بصراحة فأفضل نظرية في الهراء -عفوا- الفيزياء هي نظرية الكم, لكن توجد هنا مشكلة, فهذه النظرية لا تدرس للمهندسين, فهل السبب هو كي لا يتمكن هذا المهندس من إنشاء آلة تعمل حسب هذه النظرية؟؟[/font]
[font=&quot] ولتبقى محصورة فقط للسادة الأكاديميين و النظريين؟؟[/font]

[font=&quot]علماء وفيزيائيين مرموقين مثل الدكتور "هال بتهوف " وهو عالم محترم من جامعة كامبردج, يصرحون علنا عن وجوب العودة للاعتراف بعلم "الأثير " المقموع منذ بداية القرن العشرين في سبيل تفسير ثغرات كثيرة يعاني منها العلم المنهجي الرسمي. وبدأ الإعلام العالمي يتخذ هذا التوجه خطوة خطوة لكن بشكل خجول جدا.[/font]

[font=&quot]تذكر أن هذا المصدر من الطاقة غير المحدودة{الأثير} هو أعظم بكثير مما يمكن أن نحلم به. ومجرد أن نتقبل هذا المفهوم الجديد الذي يثبت وجودها, سوف تتجلى الصورة أمامنا بوضوح وبكامل أبعادها, خاصة من الناحية العلمية حيث ستتمكن الفيزياء الكمية من تفسير الكثير من الألغاز الغامضة والمستعصية التي تواجهها. فحتى هذه اللحظة, في نظريات ميكانيك الكم, لا يمكن تفسير جوهر وجود الذرات بشكل مجدي وعملي بالاعتماد على المفاهيم الفيزيائية القائمة. يشير الدكتور "هال بتهوف" إلى أن نظرية ميكانيك الكم المنهجية لا تفهم لماذا الإلكترون لا يستنزف كل طاقته ويصطدم بالنواة, كما يفعل القمر الصناعي الذي يدور حول الأرض. إذا كان هناك شيئا اسمه إلكترون, فلا بد من أنه يتمتع بخواص تجعله في حالة حركة تلقائية دائمة ومستمرة. وعندما يسأل الفيزيائي عن هذه المسألة يكون جوابه ببساطة هو أن: " ..هكذا هي الأمور في عالم الكم السحري..". مع العلم بأن ظاهرة " الحركة التلقائية الدائمة" تمثل مفهوم مستحيل وبعيد عن الواقع لدى الفيزيائيين المنهجيين, خاصة عندما يتعلق الأمر بظهور اختراع لمحرك تلقائي الحركة يعمل على مبدأ مناقض للفيزياء التقليدية. أما بخصوص ظاهرة الإلكترون الدائم الحركة, فهي مشكلة حقيقية بالنسبة لهم, لأنهم يفترضون وجود *" نظام مقفل"* من دورة الطاقة, أي الطاقة تنبثق إلى الخارج فقط لكن ما من طاقة جديدة تدخل إلى الداخل, لكن ومن ناحية أخرى, وكما يقترح الدكتور "بتهوف", إذا كان الإلكترون في حالة امتصاص دائم ومستمر للطاقة من الأثير المحيط فلا بد من أن يحافظ على استمراريته وبقائه بصفته يمثل  *" نظام مفتوح"* من دورة الطاقة, أي في الوقت الذي تنبثق منه الطاقة, يكون الإلكترون في حالة استهلاك مستمر للطاقة أيضا. [/font]

[font=&quot]أصبح في السنوات الأخيرة يزداد عدد الباحثين المنهجيين الذين لديهم الجرأة على استخدام كلمة الأثيرخلال حديثهم عن العنصر الكوني الخفي الذي تنبثق منه المادة المتجسدة في كل مكان. [/font]
[font=&quot]ذلك بعد أن أصبحت الكلمة أثير محرمة في الأوساط العلمية بعد تجربة "مايكلسون/موراي" التي أثبتت {زوراْ} عدم وجوده بالمطلق في العام 1887م.[/font]

[font=&quot]
[/font]
[font=&quot]طرق الاستفادة من الأثير:[/font]
[font=&quot]صدق أو لا تصدق.. إن التكنولوجيا التي ابتكرها نيكولا تيسلا لا زالت تمثل صدمة حتى بالنسبة لنا اليوم..في هذا العصر المتقدم؟ هل تريد إثبات على ما قلته للتو؟ ماذا سيكون رد فعلك عندما تتعرف على حقيقة أن تيسلا تمكن من نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا قبل أكثر من قرن؟؟... هل أصبت بالصدمة؟؟[/font]
[font=&quot]نعم يا سيدي...لقد فعل ذلك, وبكفاءة عالية تفوق كفاءة النقل بواسطة الأسلاك. ومن أجل استيعاب ذلك عمليا, وجب عليك أولاْْ رمي أو إحراق أو تمزيق كل ما تعلمته عن الكهرباء في المدرسة...ثم استعد للبدء من جديد. بعقلية جديدة, ونظرة جديدة, ومفهوم جديد.[/font]

[font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]


----------



## محمـ ـد (7 فبراير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ماذا سيكون رد فعلك عندما تتعرف على حقيقة أن تيسلا تمكن من نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا قبل أكثر من قرن؟؟... هل أصبت بالصدمة؟؟
> نعم يا سيدي...لقد فعل ذلك, وبكفاءة عالية تفوق كفاءة النقل بواسطة الأسلاك. ومن أجل استيعاب ذلك عمليا, وجب عليك أولاْْ رمي أو إحراق أو تمزيق كل ما تعلمته عن الكهرباء في المدرسة...ثم استعد للبدء من جديد. بعقلية جديدة, ونظرة جديدة, ومفهوم جديد.
> 
> تحياتي.


 السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ​​كيف حالك أخي بيك 2007 ......​​بالنسبة لنقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكياً أتصور أخي أن هذا الأمر لم يحدث إلى الآن ( على الأقل لأننا لم نشاهده و لم نرى الأبحاث التي أهتمت بشكل حقيقي بهذا الموضوع ليكون رسالة ماجستير أو دكتوراه هذا بالنسبة لما علمته ) . ​​سوف أقدم لك بعض المعلومات عن النظم الكهربائية :​​أولاً يتألف النظام الكهربائي من مصدر للطاقة و هو مجموعات التوليد بأنواعها الحرارية ( و منها البخارية و الغازية و النووية ) و الهيدروليكية و ....إلخ .​​أنت تزعم أننا نستطيع توليد الطاقة بدون الحاجة إلى مصادر الدخل الأولية بأنواعها , إذاً مصدر التغذية الكهربائية التقليدية حسب زعمك لا نحتاج إليها , طيب يا أخي لماذا الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لا تستخدم هذا النظام في التوليد المجاني للطاقة الكهربائية أم أنه أيضاً المؤامرة تسيطر هناك ؟؟؟؟؟​​ثانياً : خطوط النقل التي يتم عبرها نقل الإستطاعة بعد رفع الجهود بغية التخفيض من ضياعات الإستطاعة الفعلية ( p ) التي تهمنا في تشغيل الأحمال و بغية التخفيض من الضياعات الردية ( q ) لكن هذه الأخيرة يمكن توليدها عبر المكثفات .​​أخي الكريم لنقل الإستطاعة الكهربائية نحتاج إلى المحولات لرفع و لخفض الجهود و لخطوط النقل و للباسبارات و أجهزة الحماية بأنواعها و .......إلخ .​​أنت تقول يمكن أن ننقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكياً و السؤال :​​بأي الجهود سوف ننقل هذه الإستطاعة ؟؟؟؟؟​​عندما نستخدم خطوط النقل فإننا ننقل الإستطاعة بالجهود التالية :​​230/400 كيلوفولط للتوتر العالي المتناوب ​​و للتوزيع نستخدم 20 كيلو فوط ثم نحوله إلى 0.4 كيلوفولط .​​فالسؤال ما هي الجهود التي سوف نعتمدها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​​في النقل بالخطوط الكهربائية كانت تسري الطاقة الكهربائية فيها و السؤال في النقل اللاسلكي أين سوف تسري هذه الطاقة و كيف سوف نحدد مسارها دون أن تنحرف ؟؟؟​​كيف يمكنني السيطرة عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟​​أخي الكريم كل هذه الأسئلة تحتاج إلى إجابة مبسطة أولاً ثم إلى تصميم غاية في التعقيد هذا على فرض وجود هذه التقنية في نقل الطاقة لاسلكياً .​​عدا كل تلك الأسلئلة : أنت تعلم كم هي الضياعات في الطاقة جراء النقل التقليدي لها , فلماذا الولايات المتحدة لا تعتمد هذه الطريقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟​​و هي الدولة الأولى عالمياً من ناحية التطبيقات الكهربائية .​​أتصور أن هذه التقنيات التي تتحدث عنها لم تخرج إلى أن نصبح نظريات فضلاً عن أن تصبح تطبيقات يمكننا الإستفادة منها .​​


----------



## محمـ ـد (7 فبراير 2011)

المحرك دائم الحركة​ناصر أسعد منذر​​شهد القرن التاسع عشر نهاية لواحدة من المسائل التي شغلت الفكر البشري مدة طويلة واستحوذت على اهتمام وجهود الكثير من الأشخاص الذين رأوا في تحقيقها الثروة والشهرة، وربما اكتسبت من الأهمية أكثر من محاولة تحويل المعادن إلى ذهب!! وللأسف فإن بعض الناس ممن ليس لديهم إلمام بقوانين الفيزياء ظلوا حتى بداية القرن العشرين يحلمون بتحقيق هذا الإنجاز الخيالي والذي سيقدم لهم بغير حساب ولا مقابل!!
المحرك دائم الحركة أو المحرك الأبدي أو Perpetual Mobile وتعددت التصميمات التي اعتقد أصحابها أنها ستحقق حركة دائمة!! وقد استعرض الروسي ياكوف بيرلمان في جزئي كتابه "الفيزياء المسلية" أكثر من 10 تصميمات لمحركات وآلات ظن أصحابها أنها ستحقق لهم حركة دائمة من تلقاء ذاتها، وقد بين بيرلمان أن أياً من هذه الآلات لن تعمل أبداً "وهذا ما نتبينه بعد قليلٍ من التدقيق في إمكانية عمل تصميمات تلك المحركات"، وفي حال عملت فهي ستتوقف بعد مدة، أما أفضل المحركات التي أخذت شهرة فقد كان وراءها خدعة ما بيّنها بيرلمان.
 تقسم المحركات الأبدية إلى نوعين:
1. الآلة التي تعطي طاقة بشكل دائم من دون أن تستهلك أية طاقة من الوسط الخارجي، وتسمى المحرك الأبدي من النوع الأول.
2. الآلة التي تستطيع تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية بشكل كامل، وتسمى المحرك الأبدي من النوع الثاني.
ولقد كانت نهاية النموذج الأول من المحرك الأبدي مع اكتشاف قانون الترموديناميك الأول والذي هو شكل من أشكال انحفاظ الطاقة، حيث يعطي القانون الأول العلاقة بين كمية الحرارة المعطاة للجملة وتغير طاقتها الداخلية والعمل المنجز، وقد اكتشف هذا القانون عام 1842 بفضل جهود العالم ماير، ويمكن أن نعبر عنه بالصيغة التالية:
dq = du + dw​حيث أن (dq): هي كمية الحرارة المعطاة للجسم.
(du): فهي تغير طاقته الداخلية.
أما (dw): فتمثل العمل الخارجي الذي حققه الجسم.
وإن كلاً من حدود المعادلة السابقة يمكن أن يكون موجباً أو سالباً أو مساوياً للصفر، فعندما يكون (dq = 0) هذا يعني أن العمل يتم على حساب انخفاض طاقة الجسم الداخلية، أما عندما يكون (dw = 0) فهذا يعني أن الحرارة المعطاة للجسم تعمل على زيادة طاقته الداخلية، وعندما يكون (du = 0) فالحرارة المعطاة تذهب في إنجاز عمل. ولقد وضع اكتشاف هذا القانون حداً لمحاولات بناء المحرك الأبدي الأول، لذا نستطيع أن نعبر عن هذا القانون بالشكل التالي:
يستحيل إنشاء محرك أبدي من النوع الأول.​أما النموذج الثاني للمحرك الدائم الحركة فهو لا يتعارض مع قانون الترموديناميك الأول لكنه يتعارض مع القانون الثاني، ذلك أن تحويل كامل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية أو ضوئية أو غيرها لا يمكن تحقيقه! فسيبقى جزء منها غير متحول إلى طاقة ميكانيكية! بينما نستطيع العكس أي نستطيع تحويل الطاقة الميكانيكية والكهربائية بكاملها إلى طاقة حرارية.
فعبر التجارب استنتج أنه يستحيل تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في المحرك العامل دورياً دون وجود مصدري حرارة على الأقل، أي لا يمكن إنشاء محرك يعمل دورياً بحيث يقوم برفع الحمل وتبريد مصدر الحرارة. ولا تخالف المحركات الدورية هذا القانون لأنها عند إنتاج الطاقة الميكانيكية (رفع الحمل) لا يتم تبريد مصدر الحرارة فقط بل أيضاً نبذ الحرارة من الجسم إلى المصدر البارد.
​وبصورة عامة يستطيع أي محرك أن يعمل فقط في حال توفر مصدري حرارة على الأقل، وعندها لا تتحول كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى ميكانيكية، وإنما جزء منها فقط، في حين أن كمية الحرارة المتبقية والتي تنتقل للمصدر البارد تعد مفقودة لعدم صلاحيتها لمتابعة التحول إلى طاقة ميكانيكية.
ونعبر عن قانون الترموديناميك الثاني بالصيغة التالية:
من المستحيل إنشاء محرك أزلي من النوع الثاني.​ 
تنبيه هذه المقالة كتبت من قبل الأستاذ ناصر أسعد المنذر من موقع الجمعية الكونية السورية
رابط الجمعية الكونية السورية 
http://www.ascssf.org.sy/conferences.htm​


----------



## larabi (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

سؤال لصاحب الموضوع

كيف تفسر قوانين الفزياء الحديثة دوران الكواكب حول نفسها وانتقالها في مداراتها؟

من اين تاتي الشمس بالطاقة لكي تحترق وتنتج ضوء؟

مع وجود كل هده البراهين لمادا تبث الموضوع ؟

شكر على اهتمامك


----------



## pic2007 (7 فبراير 2011)

*تساؤل؟*



التادفي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> كيف حالك أخي بيك 2007 ......
> 
> ...


 
[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]
[font=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/font]
[font=&quot]سيدي التادفي[/font]

[font=&quot]ما زلت أنتظر التعليق على موضوع " خرق قانون الطاقة" وهذا حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية, والموضوع موثق والمصدر هو جامعة محترمة فكيف يتم تجاهل هذه القضية لنعود للمربع الأول؟[/font]
[font=&quot]لم لا نقبل هذه الحالة ونكون موضوعيين في المناقشة؟ [/font]

[font=&quot]أخي إن طريقة نقل الطاقة الكهربائية عبر الأسلاك, الطريقة التقليدية التي أشرت اليها حضرتك هي في الواقع تعود لنكولا تيسلا - يعني بضاعته ردت إليه- وقد كانت مرفوضة في البداية وعندما تم القبول بها, في الواقع كان نيكولا تيسلا قد هجرها والى الأبد.[/font]
[font=&quot]فما هي يا ترى هذه التقنيات التي وصفها تيسلا نفسه *بأهم أعمالي؟*[/font]

أخي ربما لم تسمع بحكاية: " أين سأضع العدادات" لدفع الفواتير, فأي واحد بامكانه استقبال هذه الطاقة الكهربائية اللاسلكية مجانا.

أما بخصوص سؤال سيادتك -وقد أكون مخطئا هنا وهذا مجرد رأي - في حالة تطبيق تقنية الكهرباء اللاسلكية, أعتقد ليس قراراْ مناسبا للنخبة الأمريكية وأصحاب الشركات الكبرى, فماذا ستبيع لنا الشركات مثل هاليبرتن او جنرال الكتريك واللائحة تطول, هذا من جهة , ومن جهة أخرى أعتقد فان موازين القوى الدولية ستتغير هي الأخرى بحيث الدول الأكثر سكانا الأكثر قوة وبرأيي هذا هو الوضع الطبيعي تماما.

وماذا عن دول الجنوب فهل ستقبل ببيع الموارد الأولية؟؟

[font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]


----------



## abbo (8 فبراير 2011)

*محرك (هوارد جونسون) دائم الحركه..لا يفوتك!!*

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله


 كثر الجدل حول امكانيه وجود اله دائمة الحركه ونسينا ان الذره في نفسها محرك دائم الحركه وبالتالي الماده هي محرك دائم الحركة والمغناطيس كذلك فهو يقوم في كل ثانيه بضخ كميات مهوله من المادة المضاده من خلال قطبيه والمغناطيس مكون من الحديد الذي اخبرنا الله عز وجل بأن فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس وقد أكد العلماء ان ذرة الحديد لكي تتكون تحتاج لاضعاف طاقه مجموعتنا الشمسية ولذا من الطبيعي ان تعطينا قطعه مغناطيس صغيرة من الطاقة ما نعجز حالياً عن تفسير مصدره لكن ننتفع به ولا حرج في ذلك

 المخترع هاوارد جونسون احد الذين نجحوا بصناعه محرك دائم الحركه ويعتمد علي مغانط دائمه ودون اي تعقيدات
 الفيديوهات الي تستعرض ذلك بوضوح مقموعه من قبل المواقع الكبيرة كاليوتيوب مثلاً ولذا لا نستغرب ان لم نشاهد يوماً جهازاً صريحاً يشفي غليلنا ولكن اهو عرفنا الفكرة والباقي علينا نشد حليلنا وربنا يوفق

 اوضح فيديو موجود حالياً:

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0oUaPZ_wF8&feature=fvw

 ساحاول نسخه ورفعه احتياطاً في حال تمت ازالته من قبل الموقع وانصحكم بفعل ذلك لمن اراد

 المحرك عبارة عن عدد من المغانط الدائمه موضوعه في محيط اسطواني وهو الجزء الدوار ويحيط بها مغانط ثابته بطريقه معينه كالاتي








 كل المغانط في الجزء الدوار تتجه الي نفس القطبيه ولتكن الشماليه للخارج والجنوبيه للداخل

 مخطط آخر








وحدة المحرك الكامل






صوره بالالوان والمغانط باللون الاسود






 
فيديو لنموذج عملي اثناء تشغيله

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxZR4C9gqOY

 
صور التحليل لكثافه الفيض المغناطيسي (صراحه ما ليش فيها)
















تفاصيل اكثر
 http://jnaudin.free.fr/html/johnmot.htm
 http://www.rexresearch.com/johnson/1johnson.htm
 http://freeenergynews.com/Directory/Howard_Johnson_Motor/

 براءات للمخترع
​

[KEY] U.S. patent number 4,151,431 "Permanent magnet motor" (April 24, 1979)
U.S. patent number 4,877,983 "Magnetic force generating method and apparatus" (Oct. 31, 1989)
U.S. patent number 5,402,021 "Magnetic propulsion system" (March 28, 1995)


 الي اللقاء مع تحطيم جديد لقيود اخري في عالمنا المعاصر:73:

​


----------



## د حسين (8 فبراير 2011)

*الرجاء من المشرف اضافة عبارة ((مستحيل لأنه يخالف مبدأ مصونية الطاقة ))*



abbo قال:


> كل المغانط في الجزء الدوار تتجه الي نفس القطبيه ولتكن الشماليه للخارج والجنوبيه للداخل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السيدأببو :: الله يرضى عليك يا ابني ..
أولا
نتيجة الاستطلاع كان عليك الالتزام بالنتائج وكتابة مخالف لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة .. ولم تفعل وهذا يدل على عدم احترامك لهذا الملتقى المحترم ؟؟؟
ثانيا
كلامك منقول وبالتالي اي ملاحظة ستكون للمؤلف وليس لك: ( وان كنت ألومك على النقل دون التفكير في المحتوى ) وهذا يسمى النقل الأعمى وغير مقبول علميا ..
والمنطق يقول ان المؤلف اعتبر نتيجة القوى المغنطيسية سيدور المحرك الى اليمين ((باتجاه عقارب الساعة ) لماذا لا يكون العكس ؟؟؟ والسبب ان بنية المحرك متناظرة تماما وبالتالي محصل القوى تساوي الصفر ... لقد كان غيرك أذكى حيث رتب المغانط بشكل مائل ليبتعد عن التناظر الفاشل .. ورغم ذلك لم يقنع إلا نفسه ..
ياعزيز هذا المحرك مسسسسسستحيييييل .. ولاتتعب نفسك وتتعبنا معا ...
ثم انك تقول الي اللقاء مع تحطيم جديد لقيود اخري في عالمنا المعاصر .. وهل صدقت انك حطمت قانون حفظ الطاقة او غيره لتنتقل الى واحد آخر .؟؟؟؟ .. انها أوهام ارجو ان تبتعد عنها ,, ,اتمنى لك التوفيق في مواضيع مفيدة وشكرا
​


----------



## abbo (8 فبراير 2011)

اخيرا ظهرت يادكتور حسين ولكن للأسف للهدم وليس للبناء​ 


د حسين قال:


> السيدأببو :: الله يرضى عليك يا ابني ..
> أولا
> نتيجة الاستطلاع كان عليك الالتزام بالنتائج وكتابة مخالف لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة .. ولم تفعل وهذا يدل على عدم احترامك لهذا الملتقى المحترم ؟؟؟
> ​


 لن اعلق علي هذا



د حسين قال:


> ثانيا
> كلامك منقول وبالتالي اي ملاحظة ستكون للمؤلف وليس لك: ( وان كنت ألومك على النقل دون التفكير في المحتوى ) وهذا يسمى النقل الأعمى وغير مقبول علميا ..



المحرك وان كنت نقلته فذلك لاني لم اكن مخترعه ولا استطيع ان انسب اختراعه لنفسي فهل معني ذلك ان اتجاهله واسكت علي الحق ؟؟ الذي تغطون عليه -دون سوء قصد منكم- سامحكم الله !!



د حسين قال:


> والمنطق يقول ان المؤلف اعتبر نتيجة القوى المغنطيسية سيدور المحرك الى اليمين ((باتجاه عقارب الساعة ) لماذا لا يكون العكس ؟؟؟ والسبب ان بنية المحرك متناظرة تماما وبالتالي محصل القوى تساوي الصفر ...



يا اخي المؤلف لم يعتبر شيئاً والمحرك يدور مع عقارب الساعة أو عكسها حسب وضع المغناطيس الثابت بالنسبه للمتحرك والمحصله يمكن ان تكون صفر نظرياً ولكن يكاد يستحيل عملياً وجود وضع اتزان لان اي فرق في قوي التجاذب بين قطبي المغناطيس الثابت والمغانط الدوارة سيتحول الي حركه ولو درست الفيديو بعينك فقط لادركت ما ارمي اليه وبالطبع نتائج التحاليل والمخططات



د حسين قال:


> لقد كان غيرك أذكى حيث رتب المغانط بشكل مائل ليبتعد عن التناظر الفاشل .. ورغم ذلك لم يقنع إلا نفسه ..



لا علاقه لي بما فعلوا بل بما فعلت انا ومن لا يريد ان يقتنع فهذا شأنه



د حسين قال:


> ياعزيز هذا المحرك مسسسسسستحيييييل .. ولاتتعب نفسك وتتعبنا معا ...
> ثم انك تقول الي اللقاء مع تحطيم جديد لقيود اخري في عالمنا المعاصر .. وهل صدقت انك حطمت قانون حفظ الطاقة او غيره لتنتقل الى واحد آخر .؟؟؟؟ .. انها أوهام ارجو ان تبتعد عنها ,, ,اتمنى لك التوفيق في مواضيع مفيدة وشكرا


 
عجيب امرك يا هذا كيف تكذب عينك وتدعي اننا من كذبنا ؟!! 
وان لم تريد ان تتعب فخذ مكانك بين اصحاب الاوسمة والدرجات والالقاب ودعنا لما نحن فيه فما نيل المطالب بالمجادلة


----------



## محمـ ـد (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
إستوقفني أمرين الأول معلومة تكوين ذرة الحديد تحتاج إلى أضعاف طاقة مجموعتنا الشمسية لكي تتكون و أنا هنا أسألك من أين أتيت بهذه المعلومة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو أن تبرهن عليها .
الأمر الأخر عند صنع هذا المحرك ( بُعيد تصنيعه بزمن متناهٍ في الصغر ) إلى أي جهة سوف يدور ( يمين أم يسار ) و كون الشكل متناظر فلماذا يختار إحدى الجهات دون الأخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في الختام أرجو أن تشرح المخططات في الصورة الثانية و الصورة الأخيرة السابعة .
تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## jomma (8 فبراير 2011)

التادفي قال:


> المحرك دائم الحركة​
> 
> 
> ناصر أسعد منذر​
> ...


 
شكرا سيدي الكريم على هذه المعلومات. يتعامل القانون الثاني مع الجودة من منظور الكيف أي الجودة، وليس من منظور الكم أو المقدار، وبما أن الطاقة الحرارية لديها أقل جودة من الطاقة الميكانيكية، عندها لا يمكن تحويلها بالكامل إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في دورة ديناميكية حرارية.

يوجد نوع ثالث من الألآت دائمة الحركة، وهي تلك التي تدور بدون احتكاك، وهي بذلك تدور إلى ما لا نهاية ولا تبذل اي شغل (عمل).


----------



## pic2007 (8 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



التادفي قال:


> المحرك دائم الحركة
> ناصر أسعد منذر​شهد القرن التاسع عشر نهاية لواحدة من المسائل التي شغلت الفكر البشري مدة طويلة واستحوذت على اهتمام وجهود الكثير من الأشخاص الذين رأوا في تحقيقها الثروة والشهرة، وربما اكتسبت من الأهمية أكثر من محاولة تحويل المعادن إلى ذهب!! وللأسف فإن بعض الناس ممن ليس لديهم إلمام بقوانين الفيزياء ظلوا حتى بداية القرن العشرين يحلمون بتحقيق هذا الإنجاز الخيالي والذي سيقدم لهم بغير حساب ولا مقابل!!
> المحرك دائم الحركة أو المحرك الأبدي أو Perpetual Mobile وتعددت التصميمات التي اعتقد أصحابها أنها ستحقق حركة دائمة!! وقد استعرض الروسي ياكوف بيرلمان في جزئي كتابه "الفيزياء المسلية" أكثر من 10 تصميمات لمحركات وآلات ظن أصحابها أنها ستحقق لهم حركة دائمة من تلقاء ذاتها، وقد بين بيرلمان أن أياً من هذه الآلات لن تعمل أبداً "وهذا ما نتبينه بعد قليلٍ من التدقيق في إمكانية عمل تصميمات تلك المحركات"، وفي حال عملت فهي ستتوقف بعد مدة، أما أفضل المحركات التي أخذت شهرة فقد كان وراءها خدعة ما بيّنها بيرلمان.
> تقسم المحركات الأبدية إلى نوعين:
> ...


 [FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سيدي التادفي[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]نبذة عن مؤلف كتاب الفيزياء المسلية:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ياكوف ايزيدروفيتش بيرلمان[/FONT] " Yakov Isidorovich Perelman " 
[FONT=&quot]الجنسية : روسي [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عاش في الفترة من 1882 إلى 1942 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تاريخ نشر الكتاب : 1913[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مؤلف أدبيات علمية روسي، من أشهر أعماله كتابي [/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]الفيزياء المسلية[/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]، و[/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]الرياضيات المسلية[/FONT]"[FONT=&quot]، اللذان تُرجما من الروسية إلى لغات كثيرة من بينها اللغة العربية. ولد ياكوف بيرلمان عام 1882 في قرية بيلستوك التابعة لبولونيا الحالية. *حصل على دبلوم علوم الغابات من معهد الغابات في مدينة سانت بطرسبرغ*. توفي بيرلمان عام 1942 بسبب المجاعة خلال حصار لينينجراد من قبل الجيش الألماني[/FONT].

​ [FONT=&quot]ما هي أعماله في الرياضيات أو الفيزياء أو اختراعاته؟؟ فلا يصح أن يحتج بآرائه فقط؟؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هل التعصب لفكرة معينة يدفعنا هذا إلى الأخذ برأي كل مناصر لهذه الفكرة بدون التمحيص وبدون ضوابط معينة؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الغريب في الأمر أن البعض اعتبر آراء وقناعات ياكوف بيرلمان دليلا كافيا؟؟؟
 

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يقول العالم جيمس كلارك ماكسويل { بخصوص القانون الثاني للترموديناميك}:
[/FONT]
_The truth of the second law is ' a statistical, not a mathematical, truth, for it depends on the fact that the bodies we deal with consist of millions of molecules' Hence _*the second law of thermodynamics is continually being violated,* _and that to a considerable extent, in any sufficiently small group of molecules belonging to a real body."_ [J. C. Maxwell, 'Tait's Thermodynamics II,' Nature 17, 278'280 (7 February 1878)].
[FONT=&quot]الرجاء من السادة أن يتطوع أحد الأعضاء الأكارم بترجمة هذا النص وله جزيل الشكر.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]وجب التنويه هنا إلى أن بعض الفيزيائيين المرموقين الكبار{الكهنة الأكاديميين}, وفي محاولة منهم للتشكيك بمصداقية المشاريع التي يجريها الباحثون في مجال الطاقة الحرة، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يطالبون أو يقترحون نبذ أو إهمال أفكار " ماكسويل" الرياضية للتخلص من النظريات الجديدة المنبثقة منها والأجهزة الجديدة التي تعمل على أساسها. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وبعد مراجعات مكثفة وطويلة لعمل كل من هؤلاء الباحثين الثوريين، تبين أنه بدلا من ضرب مبادئ " ماكسويل" عرض الحائط، أظهرت هذه الأجهزة التي ابتكرها الباحثين بأنها تولد فعلا طاقة فائضة. وبما أن محاولة النبذ هذه قد حصلت في مناسبات عدة، بدا واضحا بأنها عملية مدبرة مسبقا وتم اختلاق هذه المبادرة الخسيسة من قبل بعض العلماء البارزين فقط من اجل قمع جهود البحث عن وسائل استخلاص الطاقة الحرة.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]دعونا نطرح السؤال:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فماذا لو افترضنا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وجود الطاقة السالبة؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فهل يعني هذا أنه أصبح بامكاننا الحصول على الطاقة من العدم يعني على الأقل *نظريا؟*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]معادلة ديراك:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قام ديراك سنة1927 م بتطوير معادلة تجمع بين نظرية الكم والنسبية ،وكان لها اثر كبير، وكان احد الحلول لهذه المعادلة الرياضية يتوافق مع الإلكترون العادي في حين بدا حل آخر يمثل إلكترون يملك طاقة سالبة، حار رواد ميكانيكا الكم بهذه الطاقة السالبة إذ لم تكن الطاقة السالبة لتتوافق مع أي شي في عالم الفيزياء وهي نتيجة لا يمكن تجاوزها لان معادلة ديراك صحيحة، خرج ديراك بحل لهذه المسألة لكنه حل غريب جدا أنه نظرية الثقوب[/FONT][FONT=&quot] …!!![/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]بحر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ديراك:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحر ديراك[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عبارة عن نموذج [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نظري للفراغ [الأثير] قدمه العالم البريطاني ديراك 1930 يعتبر فيه الفراغ [الأثير] بمثابة بحر غير متناه من الجسيمات التي تملك طاقة سالبة. وكان هذا النموذج بمثابة تفسير لما تنبأت به معادلة ديراك من حالات كمومية سالبة الطاقة[/FONT].​ [FONT=&quot]كانت الفكرة هي أن الالكترونات ذات الطاقة السالبة موجودة وهي جسيمات حقيقية ونحن محاطون بعالم من الالكترونات مثل الهواء{الأثير} مع هذا فإنه لا يرى عادة مع ذلك ربما يحدث خواء (ثقب ) في هذا العالم من الالكترونات وتشبه هذه الثقوب الجسيمات الموجبة في الحقل الكهرطيسي وهنا تتبين قوة الرياضيات في مجال لا يعتمد فيه على الحدس البشري وأطلق ديراك على هذا الجسيم ذو الطاقة السالبة بالإلكترون المضاد.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لم يكن ديراك مهتما باكتشافه ولكن أندرسون الذي لم يكن على علم بأفكار ديراك وجد بعض مسارات جسيمات غريبة في الأشعة الكونية تشبه تماما مسارات الجسيمات المتماثلة مع الالكترونات عدى أنها ذات شحنه موجبه وكانت صغيرة بحيث لا يمكن أن تكون بروتونات واسم هذا الجسم المجهول (البوزترون) ولدى معرفة ديراك باكتشاف البوزترون تابع تنبؤه بأنه ينبغي أن يكون هناك بروتون مضاد أيضا وقد اكتشف هذا الجسم لاحقا.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إن معادلة ديراك ليست مجرد تجميع للنسبية الخاصة ونظرية الكم، بل أنها تعني ضمناً أن عدد الجسيمات لا يمكن الحفاظ عليه. [/FONT] 
http://arxiv.org/abs/hep-th/0510040


​ [FONT=&quot]تحياتي.[/FONT]​


----------



## zamalkawi (8 فبراير 2011)

بدون الدخول في تفاصيل فيزيائية لا أعرف عنها الكثير، فأنا لا أفهم كيف نعتبر دوران الإلكترون حول النواة محركا دائم الحركة، وخرق لقانون حفظ الطاقة
المحرك هو آلة نحصل منها على شغل ميكانيكي، أي نسحب منه طاقة
فما هي الطاقة المسحوبة من الإلكترون؟
لو لدينا جسم يدور حول محور ما، وهذا الجسم لا يفقد أي طاقة، ولا يوجد أي احتكاك من أي نوع، وهذه حالة نظرية، فحتى الآن لا يمكن إلغاء الاحتكاك، المهم، هل يمكن اعتبار هذا الجسم محرك دائم الحركة؟
ما لكم كيف تحكمون؟
اذكر حالة واحدة تم استخلاص طاقة من الإلكترون، دون أن تنخفض طاقته، وبعدها تكلم عن الإلكترون كمحرك دائم الحركة


----------



## abbo (8 فبراير 2011)

مرحباً اخي التادفي سعدت بوجودك واليك ما سألت 

 1- الحديد وأي عنصر كيميائي-غير الهيدروجين- يتكون بالاندماج النووي لذرات عناصر اصغر وكلما كبر العدد الذري لعنصر ما زادت الطاقه اللازمة لأنتاجه عبر الاندماج النووي فشمسنا مثلاً تنتج أول درجه في سلسله الاندماج النووي وهي الهيليوم ذو العدد الذري 4 ولا تنتج الليثيوم ذو العدد الذري6 وقياساً علي ذلك فلك ان تتخيل اي طاقه تحتاج اليها لتصل بهذه السلسله الي الرقم 26 وهو العدد الذري للحديد والمعلومة معروفه ولا خلاف عليها بجانب ان تركيب ذرة الحديد مختلف شكلا عن سواه من العناصر بهذا الشكل المميز :







 وهذا مجسم ببروكسل لتعظيم الحديد الذي ذكره الله في القرآن فتركناه ومجده غيرنا






 اقتبست لك التالي من ويكيبيديا:-
يتكوّن الحديد في داخل النجوم العملاقة عند نهاية دورة حياتها، في عملية تسمى بعملية احتراق السيليكون. تبدأ العملية عندما تندمج نواة ذرة كالسيوم مستقرة مع نواة ذرة هليوم، لتتكون ذرة تيتانيوم غير مستقرة. وقبل أن تتحلل ذرة التيتانيوم الغير مستقرة، تندمج مع ذرة هليوم أخرى، لتتكون ذرة كروم غير مستقرة. ثم قبل أن تتحلل ذرة الكروم الغير مستقرة، تتحد مع ذرة هليوم أخرى، لتكوين ذرة حديد غير مستقرة. وقبل أن تتحلل ذرة الحديد الغير مستقرة، تتحد مع ذرة هليوم أخرى، لتكوين ذرة نيكل غير مستقرة.
تتحلل ذرة النيكل الغير مستقرة إلى ذرة كوبالت غير مستقرة، والتي تتحلل أخيراً إلى ذرة حديد مستقرة 56Fe. وعندئذ لا تندمج ذرات الحديد المستقرة مع أي عنصر آخر، فتشكل بذلك قلب النجم، ويبدأ النجم عندئذ بالتجمد ويتجه للاستقرار.


 2- الاتجاه له علاقه باتجاه القطب الشمالي والجنوبي للمغناطيس الثابت وهو ما يظهر بالسهم في الصورة الثانيه والتي طلبت تفسيرها والتي توضح الاوضاع الثلاثه التي يمكن ان تكون عليها المغانط وكلها تتحرك بنفس الاتجاه والرسم البياني هو مقارنه بين خلوص معين وخلوص صفري بين المغانط الثابته والمتحركه ويوضح القوي المؤثرة عليها

 3- الصورة الاخيرة توضح ان كثافه الفيض المغناطيسي تختلف بين القطبين الثابتين اثناء الدوران مما ينفي حكايه الاتزان المزعوم (لاحظ المنحنى)

​


----------



## pic2007 (8 فبراير 2011)

*هل تعتقد حقا يا دكتور بأن قانون بقاء الطاقة لم يتحطم؟*



د حسين قال:


> السيدأببو :: الله يرضى عليك يا ابني ..
> أولا
> نتيجة الاستطلاع كان عليك الالتزام بالنتائج وكتابة مخالف لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة .. ولم تفعل وهذا يدل على عدم احترامك لهذا الملتقى المحترم ؟؟؟
> ثانيا
> ...


السلام عليكم
السادة الأفاضل
سيدي الدكتور ما ردك على هذا الزعم:


pic2007 قال:


> أخي لا تتعجل
> *8) at the instant one particle emits a photon and another particle absorbs it, energy is not conserved. A discrepancy in energy may exist for a short time provided that the product of delta e and delta t is less than the value of planck's constant divided by two pi. These photons, which effective "borrow" energy, are known as  virtual photons. this temporary violation of energy and momentum conservation is allowable under the conditions of, ftp, what theory, proposed in 1927, which states that it is impossible, even in principle, to know all the details, such as position and momentum, about a particular quantum system.
> 
> Answer: Heisenberg's uncertainty principle
> ...


هل الطاقة هنا محفوظة؟ أم أنها غير محفوظة؟
والسلام.


----------



## abbo (8 فبراير 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> اذكر حالة واحدة تم استخلاص طاقة من الإلكترون، دون أن تنخفض طاقته، وبعدها تكلم عن الإلكترون كمحرك دائم الحركة



تطبيقات الطاقه الحرة كلها تفعل ذلك وتستمد الطاقه ليس من الالكترون نفسه بل من ما يحرك الالكترون والالكترون في هذه الحاله هو وسيط نقل فقط مثل التروس في الميكانيكا 
ولانك لا تريد ان تعترف بالات الطاقه الحرة فلن تعرف ابداً (مالنا وكيف نحكم)


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 فبراير 2011)

abbo قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انا أعلم انك لا تحب ان ارد على موضوع أو مشاركة لك في الطاقة الحرة
و لكن هذا الموضوع ( و كل مواضيع الحركة في مجال مغناطيسي او الجاذبية ) يخالف المسلمات الاساسية قبل مبدأ حفظ الطاقة حيث يتحرك كل جزء حول مسار مغلق

و حتى تتيقن من صدق كلامي اليك الأثبات

الأ ثبات 
لندرس حركة جسيم كتلته dm يدور في مسار مغلق 
معين بالمتجه 
r = (r1(t),r2(t),r3(t) )i حيث t متغير
و يكون متجه القوه يساوي
f = (f1(t),f2(t),f3(t) )i
و يكون الشغل المبذول عند الحركة من A الى B هو
w = تكامل من A الى B ل f . dr
حيث A,B نقطتان على المسار و "." هي الضرب القياسى
بما أن جسيم يدور في مسار مغلق فإن A=B
و بما أن القوه لا تعتمد على الزمن
فإن الشغل الناتج يساوي صفر
اي لا يوجد طاقة فائضه 
و شكرا


----------



## د حسين (9 فبراير 2011)

*إالحق الكذاب لوراء الباب*



abbo قال:


> ​
> عجيب امرك يا هذا كيف تكذب عينك وتدعي اننا من كذبنا ؟!!
> وان لم تريد ان تتعب فخذ مكانك بين اصحاب الاوسمة والدرجات والالقاب ودعنا لما نحن فيه فما نيل المطالب بالمجادلة


 ياسيد أببو اليوم رأيت الفيديو بعدما توفر لي ذلك وياليتني لم أره فهو خدعة واضحة واستغرب ..! ! ماذا رأت عينك ؟؟؟ ان عينك رأت ماهو فوق الطاولة ... ولكنها لم تر ما يوجد تحت الطاولة ..
فهذه الخدعة معروفة منذ زمن بعيد حيث يتم تخبئة مجموعة ملفات كهربائية متصلة بمنبع تيار متناوب ( نفس ملفات المحرك ذو القلب الدوار ذو القفص السنجابي ) ..
ولهذا كان الدجال الساحر الكذاب يتحكم بها بيده اليسرى التي لم تظهر بالفيديو رغم انه احتاجها عدة مرات ولم يستخدمها ..وبنفس الوقت أرفق المشهد بمقطوعة موسيقية كي تغطي على الأصوات التي يمكن ان تتسرب من الميكانيكية المخفية ..
هذه الآلية بتأثير المجال المغناطيسي المتولد من ملفات التيار المتناوب المختفي تسعمل في المخابر الكيميائية لتحريك المزيج حيث يتم إلقاء قطعة زجاجية بضمنها مغناطيس وتراها تدور من أجل التخليط المستمر للسائل .بتأثير مجال مغناطيسي دوار تحتها وبعيدا عنها .. لماذا لا تتعب نفسك وتذهب لأقرب مختبر كيميائي او طبي لترى ذلك بأم عينك ..قبل ان تتهجم علينا يا صديقي ؟؟..​


----------



## د حسين (9 فبراير 2011)

*ياسيد بيك*

يا سيد بيك تحية طيبة وبعد
انت في كل مرة تورد لنا نصوصا انكليزية لتوهم القراء بشيئ ما ؟؟؟؟... وانا كثيرا ما اتجاهل الرد عليها لتجنب الدخول في النقاش العقيم .. وكان اجدر بك ان توضح الفكرة بالعربية البسيطة وتحدد رأيك واستنتاجاتك .. لا أن تترك الأمور لفهم المتلقي.. وفي هذا النص الذي أوردته واجبرتني بالاجابة عليه يتحدث بوضوح عن ذرة واحدة يمكن ان تختل بها الطاقة مؤقتا عندما يتنقل الالكترون من طبقة لأخرى ولكنك لم تذكر حال باقي الذرات ؟؟؟.... فالأبحاث التي تقول ان ماحصل في ذرة من ارتفاع مؤقت للطاقة يقابله ذرة أخرى تكون في الحالة العكسية من مرحل مؤقتة من انخفاض الطاقة وهكذا دائما يوجد عدد هائل من الذرات والالكترونات بحالة طاقة مرتفعة مؤقتا يقابلها نفس العدد من الذرات والالكترونات بحالة طاقة منخفضة وبالتالي المحصلة صفر .. صفر ... صفر.. إلا في المواد المشعة المعروفة أو في حالات التحريض الحراري أو الاشعاعي او المغناطيسي للمواد جميعا ..
أخي العزيز فكر جيدا وأجبني بنفس الطريقة .. من مخزونك العلمي المنطقي وليس من روابط او فيديوهات كاذبة أو غامضة ..
وتذكر ان ما تتحدث عنه من النانوتكنولوجي بعيد كل البعد عن الخدع السينمائية الفيديوية التي يطرحها انصار محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم الذي يلهث وراءه المخدوعون في هذا الملتقى مثل اببو وغيره وللأسف هم كثر ..
تقبل تحياتي 
​


----------



## القعقاع11 (9 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووووووور عمييييي


----------



## abbo (9 فبراير 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> انا أعلم انك لا تحب ان ارد على موضوع أو مشاركة لك في الطاقة الحرة
> و لكن هذا الموضوع ( و كل مواضيع الحركة في مجال مغناطيسي او الجاذبية ) يخالف المسلمات الاساسية قبل مبدأ حفظ الطاقة حيث يتحرك كل جزء حول مسار مغلق
> ...



اخ محمد المصري انت وغيرك مرحب بكم مادام النقاش دائماً بهدف التوصل لنتيجه علميه وليس لشي آخر
المعادله التي اوردتها ليست لي وانما هناك اعضاء آخرون يستطيعون الرد علي ذلك في حينه


----------



## zamalkawi (9 فبراير 2011)

السيد بيك يقول


pic2007 قال:


> *8) At the instant one particle emits a photon and another particle absorbs it, energy is not conserved. A discrepancy in energy may exist for a short time provided that the product of delta E and delta t is less than the value of Planck's constant divided by two pi. These photons, which effective "borrow" energy, are known as  virtual photons. This temporary violation of energy and momentum conservation is allowable under the conditions of, FTP, what theory, proposed in 1927, which states that it is impossible, even in principle, to know all the details, such as position and momentum, about a particular quantum system.
> 
> Answer: Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle
> 
> ...



ولقد اقتبس هذا القول عدة مرات في كلامه

وأشكره جدا لأنه وضع الرابط، فهذا يدل على الشفافية

أما ما لم ينتبه له السيد بيك، هو أن من كتب هذا الكلام ليس الجامعة، وإنما مدرس أو باحث في الجامعة وضعها على صفحته الشخصية. وأنا بحكم عملي أعرف أنه عادة تكون المعلومات على الصفحات الشخصية في الجامعات مسئولية واضعها وليس مسئولية الجامعة
أي أنه لو أن ما يكتبه شخص ما على صفحته غير صادق فهذا لا علاقة له بمصداقية الجامعة
والآن فلنر من هو كاتب هذا الكلام
إنه د. كريس سيويل
وبالنظر إلى مجال أبحاثه
http://ai.stanford.edu/~csewell/research/index.html
نجد أنه متخصص في علوم الكمبيوتر والذكاء الاصطناعي، ولم يعمل في أبحاث الذرة من قريب أو بعيد
ربما هو هاو للفيزياء، ولكنه ليس متخصصا لنأخذ كلامه كمرجع
وأكرر، هذا ليس له علاقة بمصداقية الجامعة، فالجامعات عادة لا تكون مسئولة عما ينشره أعضائها على صفحاتهم الشخصية بها
ولتأكيد كلامي، انظر إلى الصفة الشخصية له:
http://ai.stanford.edu/~csewell/
ستجد أنه وضح صور رحلاته المختلفة، كأنه يضعها على صفحة الفيسبوك الخاصة به
وستجد أنه وضع مقالا عن الإيمان والعقل ويناقش فيه وجود الله والتطور، ولا أعتقد أن مثل هذه المقالة تعبر عن الرأي الرسمي للجامعة!
الخلاصة، هذه الفقرة التي مللنا كثرة اقتباسك لها لا تعني شيئا، فلا هي مقالة علمية، ولا هي ورقة بحثية، ولا هي حتى صادرة عن عالم متخصص
أنا لا أستطيع مناقشة كلامه من الناحية الفيزيائية، لأنني كما ذكرت مرارا وتكرارا لست متخصصا، ولكن إصرارك على اقتباسها وكأنها الحقيقة المطلقة جعلني أبحث لأعرف هل هذا بالفعل هو ما تقوله الجامعة أم لا
وهذا ليس تكذيبا للرجل، ولكنه ببساطة توضيح لأن الرجل غير مؤهل ليفتي في هذه الأمور
بالمثل عندما يصيبك صداع فينصحك أحدهم بالأسبيرين، ربما يكون الأسبيرين فعلا مفيدا وربما لا، فمن نصحك ليس طبيبا
أتمنى أن تكون فكرتي وصلت، هذا من ناحية
ومن ناحية أخرى، أرجو أن تكف عن اقتباس وترويج هذه الفقرة المضللة


----------



## abbo (9 فبراير 2011)

د حسين قال:


> ياسيد أببو اليوم رأيت الفيديو بعدما توفر لي ذلك وياليتني لم أره فهو خدعة واضحة واستغرب ..! ! ماذا رأت عينك ؟؟؟ ان عينك رأت ماهو فوق الطاولة ... ولكنها لم تر ما يوجد تحت الطاولة ..
> فهذه الخدعة معروفة منذ زمن بعيد حيث يتم تخبئة مجموعة ملفات كهربائية متصلة بمنبع تيار متناوب ( نفس ملفات المحرك ذو القلب الدوار ذو القفص السنجابي ) ..
> ولهذا كان الدجال الساحر الكذاب يتحكم بها بيده اليسرى التي لم تظهر بالفيديو رغم انه احتاجها عدة مرات ولم يستخدمها ..وبنفس الوقت أرفق المشهد بمقطوعة موسيقية كي تغطي على الأصوات التي يمكن ان تتسرب من الميكانيكية المخفية ..
> هذه الآلية بتأثير المجال المغناطيسي المتولد من ملفات التيار المتناوب المختفي تسعمل في المخابر الكيميائية لتحريك المزيج حيث يتم إلقاء قطعة زجاجية بضمنها مغناطيس وتراها تدور من أجل التخليط المستمر للسائل .بتأثير مجال مغناطيسي دوار تحتها وبعيدا عنها .. لماذا لا تتعب نفسك وتذهب لأقرب مختبر كيميائي او طبي لترى ذلك بأم عينك ..قبل ان تتهجم علينا يا صديقي ؟؟..​



الحق الكذاب ورا الباب !! :87:
لا تطارده كثيراً لئلا يلتفت اليك وتنقلب الادوار

لم تنتبه في غمرة استعجالك للتكذيب الي ان الكاميرا تحتاج ايضاً لمن يحملها :18:

الجهاز الذي تتحدث عنه اراه كثيراً في التلفاز لم علي ان اتعب نفسي فنظريته معروفه ولكن ما لا تعرفه ان المسافه هنا اكبر من ان تنجح تلك الطريقة ثم ان اللوح المعدني والذي يبدو انه من الحديد كان ليصرف اي تاثير قادم من اسفله ثم ان التيار المتردد لا يدور بهذه السرعات التي تراها ولا يغير السرعات بتلك الطريقه
وراك وراك والزمن طويل يا دكتور حسين :75:
علي العموم لا تبتعد كثيراً فما خفي من الفيديوهات سيكون أعظم بأذن الله


----------



## zamalkawi (9 فبراير 2011)

د حسين قال:


> وفي هذا النص الذي أوردته واجبرتني بالاجابة عليه يتحدث بوضوح عن ذرة واحدة يمكن ان تختل بها الطاقة مؤقتا عندما يتنقل الالكترون من طبقة لأخرى ولكنك لم تذكر حال باقي الذرات ؟؟؟
> ​


يا د. حسين، لا تتعب نفسك بالرد على هذا النص، فهو صادر عن شخص غير مؤهل، ووجوده على موقع الجامعة لا يعني أنه يمثل الرأي الرسمي للجامعة
انظر ردي هنا على الفقرة التي مللنا كثرة استشهاد السيد بيك بها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237843-6.html#post2058979


----------



## pic2007 (9 فبراير 2011)

*تساؤل؟*



د حسين قال:


> يا سيد بيك تحية طيبة وبعد
> انت في كل مرة تورد لنا نصوصا انكليزية لتوهم القراء بشيئ ما ؟؟؟؟... وانا كثيرا ما اتجاهل الرد عليها لتجنب الدخول في النقاش العقيم .. وكان اجدر بك ان توضح الفكرة بالعربية البسيطة وتحدد رأيك واستنتاجاتك .. لا أن تترك الأمور لفهم المتلقي.. وفي هذا النص الذي أوردته واجبرتني بالاجابة عليه يتحدث بوضوح عن ذرة واحدة يمكن ان تختل بها الطاقة مؤقتا عندما يتنقل الالكترون من طبقة لأخرى ولكنك لم تذكر حال باقي الذرات ؟؟؟.... فالأبحاث التي تقول ان ماحصل في ذرة من ارتفاع مؤقت للطاقة يقابله ذرة أخرى تكون في الحالة العكسية من مرحل مؤقتة من انخفاض الطاقة وهكذا دائما يوجد عدد هائل من الذرات والالكترونات بحالة طاقة مرتفعة مؤقتا يقابلها نفس العدد من الذرات والالكترونات بحالة طاقة منخفضة وبالتالي المحصلة صفر .. صفر ... صفر.. إلا في المواد المشعة المعروفة أو في حالات التحريض الحراري أو الاشعاعي او المغناطيسي للمواد جميعا ..
> أخي العزيز فكر جيدا وأجبني بنفس الطريقة .. من مخزونك العلمي المنطقي وليس من روابط او فيديوهات كاذبة أو غامضة ..
> وتذكر ان ما تتحدث عنه من النانوتكنولوجي بعيد كل البعد عن الخدع السينمائية الفيديوية التي يطرحها انصار محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم الذي يلهث وراءه المخدوعون في هذا الملتقى مثل اببو وغيره وللأسف هم كثر ..
> ...


 [font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]​ [font=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/font]​ [font=&quot]سيدي الدكتور حسين[/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]نظرية الكم تخرق مبدأ مصونية الطاقة بشكل سافر.[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]إن كل عملية إطلاق أو امتصاص للجسيم الافتراضي معروفة عنها سابقا بأنها عملية تخرق قانون " مصونية الطاقة ". فعملية الإطلاق هذه تمثل عملية ظهور مفاجئ لطاقة إضافية في الكون, وكذلك عملية الامتصاص تمثل اختفاء مفاجئ لكمية من الطاقة في الكون. وكل جسيم مشحون في هذا الكون يقوم بهذا الإجراء باستمرار[/font]**[font=&quot]. [/font]**[font=&quot]حتى ان النيوترون هو في حالة دائمة من الانكسار إلى جسيمات افتراضية مشحونة مختلفة. إذا, فكل قطعة من المادة في الكون, وحسب فيزياء الجسيمات التقليدية, هي في حالة خرق دائم ومستمر لقانون " مصونية الطاقة" على المستوى المجهري.[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]ربما يكون الكل يرغب في تفسير ما كتبت الجامعة ؟[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]هل تعتقد يا دكتور أن الجامعة لم تذكر حال باقي الذرات حسبما قلت حضرتك؟[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]هل تعني أن الجامعة تريد أن توهم القارئ بشئ؟[/font]*​ [font=&quot]افترض أن الجواب سيكون على الشكل:[/font]​ [font=&quot]-الطاقة محفوظة؟[/font]​ [font=&quot]-الطاقة غير محفوظة؟[/font]​ [font=&quot]الحديث هنا عن مبدأ وليس عن جهاز, لذلك أرغب بسماع رأي الدكتور المبجل حول هذا المبدأ؟[/font]​ [font=&quot]بخصوص النقاشات العقيمة، أذكر أن أحد الأخوة كان قد احتج بقوانين الترموديناميك والحال أن النقاش كان حول التعاريف؟ فهل يعقل الجدال حول مواضيع الطاقة والشحنة ونحن لا نملك التعاريف؟[/font]​ [font=&quot]إذا كانت الحقيقة مرة بحيث لا يمكن للفرد تحملها، أو كانت الحقائق مناقضة لما يشعر الشخص بأنه واثق منه، فيتم دفن تلك الحقائق عن طريق سلسلة من المغالطات. وهذه من سمات الطبيعة الإنسانية الراسخة، وتنطبق على العلماء المحترمين أيضا. وفي زماننا هذا تسمى هذه العملية ب"التحريف"، أي تحريف الحقائق حسب الرغبة المنشودة.[/font]​ [font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]


----------



## zamalkawi (9 فبراير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> *[font=&quot]ربما يكون الكل يرغب في تفسير ما كتبت الجامعة ؟[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]هل تعتقد يا دكتور أن الجامعة لم تذكر حال باقي الذرات حسبما قلت حضرتك؟[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]هل تعني أن الجامعة تريد أن توهم القارئ بشئ؟[/font]*​


تكررت كلمة الجامعة ثلاث مرات، فهل تريد أن توحي لنا أن الجامعة هي من كتبت الفقرة التي مللناها؟
سأقولها مرة أخرى، ربما تصل المعلومة:
الجامعات عادة لا تكون مسئولة عما يكتبه الأفراد على صفحاتهم الشخصية، وكاتب هذا الكلام متخصص في علوم الحاسب والذكاء الاصطناعي، ولم يجر أي أبحاث لها علاقة بالذرة من قريب أو من بعيد


----------



## zamalkawi (9 فبراير 2011)

abbo قال:


> الحق الكذاب ورا الباب !! :87:
> لا تطارده كثيراً لئلا يلتفت اليك وتنقلب الادوار
> 
> لم تنتبه في غمرة استعجالك للتكذيب الي ان الكاميرا تحتاج ايضاً لمن يحملها :18:
> ...


قلناها مرارا، ويبدو أن علينا أن نقولها تكرارا
مناقشة الفيديو ليس ذا فائدة، فالفيديوهات من على اليوتيوب وغيره ليست مصدرا يعتد به، طالما ليست صادرة عن جهة معتبرة، وليست موثقة توثيقا علميا سليما
أنا رأيت فيديوهات لعجلات جاذبية، وفيديوهات لمحركات تزعم أنها تعمل بالماء، وفيديو لشخص وصل موتورين ببعضهما البعض وجعل أحدهم يعمل كمولد والآخر كمحرك وزعم أن هناك فائضا في الطاقة
الفيديوهات يا سادة ليست مصدرا للعلم
العمل يفله العلم والتجارب الرصينة الموثقة، وليس الفيديو
ومن لا يقتنع بهذا فسيظل أسيرا لهذه الفيديوهات
بالمناسبة، أنا لا أصدق ولا أكذب الفيديو، أنا فقط أقول أن هذا الفيديو كأنه لم يكن، لأنه ليس مصدرا معترفا به


----------



## pic2007 (9 فبراير 2011)

*توضيح؟*



zamalkawi قال:


> السيد بيك يقول
> 
> 
> ولقد اقتبس هذا القول عدة مرات في كلامه
> ...


 [font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]​ [font=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/font]​ [font=&quot]أخي زملكاوي
[/font]​ 
*[font=&quot]نظرية الكم تخرق مبدأ مصونية الطاقة بشكل سافر.[/font]*​ *[font=&quot]إن كل عملية إطلاق أو امتصاص للجسيم الافتراضي معروفة عنها سابقا بأنها عملية تخرق قانون " مصونية الطاقة ". فعملية الإطلاق هذه تمثل عملية ظهور مفاجئ لطاقة إضافية في الكون, وكذلك عملية الامتصاص تمثل اختفاء مفاجئ لكمية من الطاقة في الكون. وكل جسيم مشحون في هذا الكون يقوم بهذا الإجراء باستمرار[/font]**[font=&quot]. [/font]**[font=&quot]حتى ان النيوترون هو في حالة دائمة من الانكسار إلى جسيمات افتراضية مشحونة مختلفة. إذا, فكل قطعة من المادة في الكون, وحسب فيزياء الجسيمات التقليدية, هي في حالة خرق دائم ومستمر لقانون " مصونية الطاقة" على المستوى المجهري.

[/font]*​ هذه معلومة الكل يعرفها، اسأل أي واحد نظري درس نظرية الكم، فهل ذنبي أن أحدهم لم يسمع بها، وبالمناسبة رجاءا ابحث عن شرح المبدأ في أي موقع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

[font=&quot]افترض أن الجواب سيكون على الشكل:[/font]​ [font=&quot]-الطاقة محفوظة؟[/font]​ [font=&quot]-الطاقة غير محفوظة؟[/font]​ [font=&quot]الحديث هنا عن مبدأ وليس عن جهاز, لذلك أرغب بسماع رأي الكل حول هذا المبدأ؟

[/font]​ [font=&quot]بخصوص النقاشات العقيمة، أذكر أن أحد الأخوة كان قد احتج بقوانين الترموديناميك والحال أن النقاش كان حول التعاريف؟ فهل يعقل الجدال حول مواضيع الطاقة والشحنة ونحن لا نملك التعاريف لهما؟

أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة قد وصلت.

[/font]​ [font=&quot]إذا كانت الحقيقة مرة بحيث لا يمكن للفرد تحملها، أو كانت الحقائق مناقضة لما يشعر الشخص بأنه واثق منه، فيتم دفن تلك الحقائق عن طريق سلسلة من المغالطات. وهذه من سمات الطبيعة الإنسانية الراسخة، وتنطبق على العلماء المحترمين أيضا. وفي زماننا هذا تسمى هذه العملية ب"التحريف"، أي تحريف الحقائق حسب الرغبة المنشودة.[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]​ [font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]


----------



## zamalkawi (9 فبراير 2011)

ما هذا الرد الغريب سيد بيك؟؟
أناقشك في فقرة اقتبستها واعتبرتها الحقيقة المطلقة، وأقول أننا مللنا كثرة اقتباسك لها، رغم أنها من مصدر لا يعتد به
فأجد أن ردك هو أن هذه هي الحقيقة، اقبلها أو ارفضها!!
كنت أتوقع أن يكون الرد عبارة عن فقرة لها نفس المعنى، ولكن من مصدر معترف به
حسب ما أذكر، أول مرة وضعت فيها هذه الفقرة كان في رد لك على اقتباسي من الويكيبديا لفقرة ترد على من يقول أن مبدأ الارتياب يؤدي إلى كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة، وقلت أنني لجأت للويكيبديا، رغم أنها ليست مصدرا معترفا به، لأنني غير متخصص وبحثت عن أسهل شيء، ووقتها لم تعجبك الويكيبديا وقلت:


pic2007 قال:


> انت تقارن الويكي بجامعة محترمة هل تعرف ترتيبها العالمي


وكان ردك على معلومات الويكي، بفقرة أيضا لا يعتد بها وليست صادرة عن متخصص أو مصدر محترم
فأرد عليك بأن هذا مصدر غير معترف به، فتقول أن هذه المعلومة يعرفها الجميع، بدلا من أن تأتي بمصر معترف به لهذه المعلومة التي "يعرفها الجميع"؟ كيف يصح هذا الكلام


----------



## pic2007 (9 فبراير 2011)

*رأي*



محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> انا أعلم انك لا تحب ان ارد على موضوع أو مشاركة لك في الطاقة الحرة
> و لكن هذا الموضوع ( و كل مواضيع الحركة في مجال مغناطيسي او الجاذبية ) يخالف المسلمات الاساسية قبل مبدأ حفظ الطاقة حيث يتحرك كل جزء حول مسار مغلق
> ...


السلام عليكم
أخي الفاضل

المخترع "يدعي" أن النظام غير متناظر ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك في صورة كثافة الفيض المغناطيسي، فرجاءا لو اطلعت أولا على المرفق الخاص به في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t246851.html#post2059034
تحياتي.


----------



## مهندس الدوايمة (10 فبراير 2011)

*محرك تلقائي الحركة لعالم تركي*

:87::87: ارجو مشاهدة الفيديو التالي والتعليق عليه لاني اريد معرفة مدى صحة هذا الموضوع :87::87:
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epLOEaoPMFU&feature=related


----------



## مهندس الدوايمة (10 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، حبيت ان اشاركم في الموضوع واضع هذا الرابط الذي يثنت صحة الكلام في دوران مثل هذه النماذج ، شاهد هذا الفيديو :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohap0KAo7kE
وهناك الكثير مثل هذه النتائج ........


----------



## zamalkawi (10 فبراير 2011)

أخي، لا توجد أنباء مؤكدة بعد عن مدى صحة هذا المحرك


----------



## zamalkawi (10 فبراير 2011)

مهندس الدوايمة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، حبيت ان اشاركم في الموضوع واضع هذا الرابط الذي يثنت صحة الكلام في دوران مثل هذه النماذج ، شاهد هذا الفيديو :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohap0kao7ke
> وهناك الكثير مثل هذه النتائج ........


أخي، علميا هذه العجلة لن تعمل
وعمليا هناك من جربوها في الواقع، وليس على اليوتيوب، وقالوا أنها لم تعمل
واليوتيوب ليس مصدرا للعلم
لذا أنصحك ألا تصدق اليوتيوب، فالعلم المجرب والموثق مصداقيته أعلى بكثير من فيديو على اليوتيوب يمكن لأي شخص أن يصنع مثله


----------



## عبد نور (10 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إن الزميل أحمد السماوي يتكلم من المنطق الفيزيائي ...
كيف تريد لمحرك أن يدور بدون طاقة .. فأنت تناقض قانون المصونية 
أنصحك يا سيد إسلام علي بالعودة الى القراءة عن القرن الثامن عشر ,لترى كيف فشل جميع المخترعين في تلك الفترة من صنع المحرك الأبدي(هكذا أطلقوا عليه الاسم ) . وهذه الصور كلها لمحركات فاشلة لهؤلاء المخترعين , دارت قليلا ثم ما لبثت أن توقفت ......


----------



## عمر صابر (10 فبراير 2011)

ما رايك فى المحرك الذى يعمل بالمغنطيسات المتنافرة


----------



## jomma (10 فبراير 2011)

*هل التضليل هو المقصود، أم هو مجرد عدم فهم؟*


*At the instant one particle emits a photon and another particle absorbs it, energy is not conserved. A discrepancy in energy may exist for a short time provided that the product of delta E and delta t is less than the value of Planck's constant divided by two pi. These photons, which effective "borrow" energy, are known as virtual photons. This temporary violation of energy and momentum conservation is allowable under the conditions of, FTP, what theory, proposed in 1927, which states that it is impossible, even in principle, to know all the details, such as position and momentum, about a particular quantum system.*

*Answer: Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle
*



*هذا فقط سؤال تم وضعه للطلاب، العالم هيزنبرج لم يقل ان الطاقة غير مصانة، ونظريته تقول أن هناك شك (عدم يقين) في قيام من يقوم بتجربة بقياس متغيرين مجهريين بدقة عالية في نفس الوقت، وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى انحراف في الطاقة المقاسة.*



*انظر الموقع:*

*http://www.halexandria.org/dward159.htm*



 
*Heisenberg's Uncertainty Principle*






​Heisenberg’s Uncertainty Principle is one of the fundamental concepts of Quantum Physics, and is the basis for the initial realization of fundamental uncertainties in the ability of an experimenter to measure more than one quantum variable at a time. Attempting to measure an elementary particle’s position to the highest degree of accuracy, for example, leads to an increasing uncertainty in being able to measure the particle’s momentum to an equally high degree of accuracy. Heisenberg’s Principle is typically written mathematically in either of two forms: 
*DE Dt ³ h / 4 p Dx Dp ³ h / 4 p*​In essence, the uncertainty in the energy (*DE*) times the uncertainty in the time (*D**t*) -- or alternatively, the uncertainty in the position (*Dx*) multiplied times the uncertainty in the momentum (*Dp*) -- is greater or equal to a constant (*h/4**p*). The constant, *h, *is called Planck’s Constant (where *h/4**p = 0.527 x 10-34 Joule-second*). The implication is that in extremely small time elements (such as might be encountered in *Connective Physics*, *The Fifth Element*, *Zero-Point Energy*, *Hyperdimensional Physics*, and the *Casimir Effect *-- among other subjects), the uncertainty in the value of the energy of a particle is significant. A legitimate question might be: _Why does this energy uncertainty exist?_


----------



## jomma (10 فبراير 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot][/font]
> 
> 
> [font=&quot]بخصوص النقاشات العقيمة، أذكر أن أحد الأخوة كان قد احتج بقوانين الترموديناميك والحال أن النقاش كان حول التعاريف؟ [/font]​


​ 
سيدي الكريم، لم افهم سبب تهجمك علي وعلى وجهة النظر الرسمية والتعليم الجامعي، يبدوا ان لديك مشكلة مع من كل لديه شهادة جامعية.

أما بخصوص النقاشات العقيمة، فالجميع من هم في المنتدى يعلمون من هو بطلها.

لقد قمت سيدي الكريم بإقتباس سؤال كان من ضمن مجموعة اسئلة وضعها احد الأساتذة لطلبته، ولكن لعدم فهمك قلت ان العالم هيزنبرج اتى بنظرية تناقض قانون حفظ الطاقة، بينما النظرية كانت تنص على أن:

"يوجد شك (عدم يقين) في قياس اكثر من متغير بدقة عالية على المستوى الميكروسكوبي آنيا"​هذا القياس إذا حدث في زمن قصير جدا، عندها يكون هناك انحراف كبير في كمية الطاقة المقاسة.

أقراء سيدي الكريم السؤال جيدا، وافهم ما هو المقصود.​


----------



## jomma (10 فبراير 2011)

*مبداء الشك (عدم اليقين) لهيزنبرج*

هذا الموقع يوجد به نظرية (مبداء) هيزنبرج

http://www.halexandria.org/dward159.htm


----------



## pic2007 (10 فبراير 2011)

*حتى لا نتسرع؟*

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أخي زملكاوي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لماذا أخي لا نبحث قليلا في الموضوع؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ماذا لو كتبنا العبارة:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مبدأ الارتياب +قرض من الطاقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في محرك البحث الشهير غوغل؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وجدت النتائج التالية على سبيل المثال:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-جامعة أم القرى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-ملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-جامعة الملك سعود[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]+مواقع أخرى.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دعونا نقتبس من نتائج البحث:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] مبدأ الارتياب في الطاقة والزمن[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]لا يقتصر دور مبدأ الارتياب لهايزنبرغ على تقييد مقدار الدقة (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: certainty) [FONT=&quot]الممكنة في تحديد الموضع (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: Position) [FONT=&quot]و الاندفاع بل يتعداه إلى كافة الخواص الفيزيائية كالطاقة (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: Energy) [FONT=&quot]و الزمن (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: Time); [FONT=&quot]فطاقة الفوتون مثلا تتحدد بتحديد تواتر [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: frequency) [FONT=&quot]أمواج الضوء لكن تحديد هذا التواتر يتطلب عد الاهتزازات في فترات زمنية من مضاعفات زمن اهتزاز الموجة، الذي يمثل أصغر فترة زمنية لانجاز اهتزاز ضوئي وحيد. بالتالي هناك حدود لقياس الزمن مطلوبة لتحديد التواتر و استخدام فترات زمنية أصغر من زمن اهتزاز الموجة الضوئية يجعل طاقة الفوتون غير محددة، مما ينشيء علاقة ارتياب جديدة بين الطاقة و الزمن. تتجلى هذه العلاقة الارتيابية في ظاهرة الأطياف فأحداث تهييج قصير المدة لمجموعة متماثلة من الذرات يؤدي إلى نقل بعض الالكترونات إلى سويات طاقية أعلى لكن غير محددة ( بسبب قصر الفترة الزمنية ) بالتالي نحصل على طيف ضوئي متنوع الأمواج ( يغطي المجالات الضوئية السبع و فوق البنفسجية و تحت الحمراء ) ، بالمقابل عندما نقوم بعملية تهييج ذرات لقترات زمنية طويلة تسمح بكون السويات الطاقية (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: energy levels) [FONT=&quot]للالكترونات المهيجة (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: excited electrons) [FONT=&quot]محددة, و بالتالي نحصل على طيف [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: spectrum) [FONT=&quot]ذو خطوط موجية معينة تعكس البنية المدارية للذرات[/FONT].

*[FONT=&quot]مثل هذا الاستنتاج قد يعمل على تعطيل قانون حفظ الطاقة في فترات زمنية قصيرة جدا ، [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]بصياغة أخرى يمكن للجملة الكمومية الحصول على قرض طاقي بشرط ان تعيده خلال مدة زمنية قصيرة جدا ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تتحدد مدة القرض الطاقي بكمية الطاقة فكلما ازداد مقدار الطاقة وجبت إعادتها في زمن أقل : ينتج عن هذا عدد من النتائج المهمة مثل : ( تبعثر الضوء بفعل الذرات ، مفعول النفق و هو عملية اجتياز بعض الجمل الكمومية لحواجز طاقية مرتفعة عن طريق قروض طاقية : يفسر مفعول النفق قدرة العديد من الجسيمات الكمومية على اجتياز بعض الحواجز الطاقية رغم عدم امتلاكها للطاقة اللازمة بنسب احتمالية ، و يدخل هذا في تفسير ظاهرة العناصر المشعة[/FONT] .​ [FONT=&quot]المصدر: جامعة الملك سعود+جامعة ام القرى+ملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب+....[/FONT]​ http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/25328/Pages/ميكانيكاالكم.aspx​ http://uqu.edu.sa/page/ar/95437​ [FONT=&quot]هل تعتبر أن هذه المصادر رسمية وموثوقة وتكفي لاستقاء المعلومات؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هل انكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صحيح أن الناس يحترمون العلم ويهابونه، لكنهم في الحقيقة يفعلون ذلك نتيجة قناعات خاطئة تماما لا تمثل سوى أوهام. غالبا ما يعجزوا عن استيعاب وفهم النظريات العلمية المتناقضة والمعقدة، وبنفس الوقت يقبلون بالنتائج غير المفسرة للكثير من التجارب العلمية المذكورة في المنهج العلمي المرسوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. على مر السنين الطويلة، خسر المجتمع العلمي الكثير من التلاميذ ذوات العقول اللامعة وكذلك الباحثين المميزين، الذين انتقلوا للعمل في مجالات حياتية أخرى كنتيجة مباشرة للطريقة الاستبدادية وغير المنطقية التي يفرض فيها المنهج العلمي أفكاره المربكة/المتناقضة ومعتقداته الأصولية المتزمتة التي تفرض الامتثال القسري على التلاميذ الذين وجب أن ينصاعوا للقبول بهذه النظريات والأفكار دون مسائلة أو نقاش. عن طريق غرس الأفكار عنوة في الأذهان، والضغط بقوة نحو قبول النظريات العلمية المتناقضة، وترسيخ حالة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدم يقين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وكذلك الإرباك والفوضى في المفاهيم*، بقي المنهج العلمي الرسمي طوال هذه السنوات يعج بالأساطير والخرافات العلمية التي أصبحت مسلمات غير قابلة للنقاش.* وكنتيجة مباشرة لهذا الأمر المأساوي، بقينا حتى اليوم، ورغم هذا التقدم الهائل، عاجزين عن وصف أو تعريف الآلية الحقيقية وراء طريقة عمل الطبيعة والكون من حولنا. رغم الحقيقة المتمثلة بأن المدرسون والأساتذة يسودهم الأمل بأنه في أحد الأيام لا بد من ظهور نظرية أفضل، إلا أن المتعصبون العلميون، والذين يحتلون في الغالب المناصب الأعلى في هذا الكيان العلمي، يجاهدون بكل ما عندهم من قوة في المحافظة على *"الوضع الراهن"* متمسكين بالنظريات العلمية البالية وكأنها نصوصا مقدسة أرفع وأسمى من أن تدنسها أي حقيقة علمية جديدة تظهر هنا أو هناك.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تحياتي.[/FONT]​


----------



## pic2007 (10 فبراير 2011)

*حتى لا نتسرع؟*

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أخي زملكاوي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لماذا أخي لا نبحث قليلا في الموضوع؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ماذا لو كتبنا العبارة:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مبدأ الارتياب +قرض من الطاقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في محرك البحث الشهير غوغل؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وجدت النتائج التالية على سبيل المثال:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-جامعة أم القرى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-ملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-جامعة الملك سعود[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]+مواقع أخرى.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دعونا نقتبس من نتائج البحث:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] مبدأ الارتياب في الطاقة والزمن[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]لا يقتصر دور مبدأ الارتياب لهايزنبرغ على تقييد مقدار الدقة (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: certainty) [FONT=&quot]الممكنة في تحديد الموضع (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: Position) [FONT=&quot]و الاندفاع بل يتعداه إلى كافة الخواص الفيزيائية كالطاقة (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: Energy) [FONT=&quot]و الزمن (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: Time); [FONT=&quot]فطاقة الفوتون مثلا تتحدد بتحديد تواتر [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: frequency) [FONT=&quot]أمواج الضوء لكن تحديد هذا التواتر يتطلب عد الاهتزازات في فترات زمنية من مضاعفات زمن اهتزاز الموجة، الذي يمثل أصغر فترة زمنية لانجاز اهتزاز ضوئي وحيد. بالتالي هناك حدود لقياس الزمن مطلوبة لتحديد التواتر و استخدام فترات زمنية أصغر من زمن اهتزاز الموجة الضوئية يجعل طاقة الفوتون غير محددة، مما ينشيء علاقة ارتياب جديدة بين الطاقة و الزمن. تتجلى هذه العلاقة الارتيابية في ظاهرة الأطياف فأحداث تهييج قصير المدة لمجموعة متماثلة من الذرات يؤدي إلى نقل بعض الالكترونات إلى سويات طاقية أعلى لكن غير محددة ( بسبب قصر الفترة الزمنية ) بالتالي نحصل على طيف ضوئي متنوع الأمواج ( يغطي المجالات الضوئية السبع و فوق البنفسجية و تحت الحمراء ) ، بالمقابل عندما نقوم بعملية تهييج ذرات لقترات زمنية طويلة تسمح بكون السويات الطاقية (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: energy levels) [FONT=&quot]للالكترونات المهيجة (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: excited electrons) [FONT=&quot]محددة, و بالتالي نحصل على طيف [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: spectrum) [FONT=&quot]ذو خطوط موجية معينة تعكس البنية المدارية للذرات[/FONT].

*[FONT=&quot]مثل هذا الاستنتاج قد يعمل على تعطيل قانون حفظ الطاقة في فترات زمنية قصيرة جدا ، [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]بصياغة أخرى يمكن للجملة الكمومية الحصول على قرض طاقي بشرط ان تعيده خلال مدة زمنية قصيرة جدا ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تتحدد مدة القرض الطاقي بكمية الطاقة فكلما ازداد مقدار الطاقة وجبت إعادتها في زمن أقل : ينتج عن هذا عدد من النتائج المهمة مثل : ( تبعثر الضوء بفعل الذرات ، مفعول النفق و هو عملية اجتياز بعض الجمل الكمومية لحواجز طاقية مرتفعة عن طريق قروض طاقية : يفسر مفعول النفق قدرة العديد من الجسيمات الكمومية على اجتياز بعض الحواجز الطاقية رغم عدم امتلاكها للطاقة اللازمة بنسب احتمالية ، و يدخل هذا في تفسير ظاهرة العناصر المشعة[/FONT] .​ [FONT=&quot]المصدر: جامعة الملك سعود+جامعة ام القرى+ملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب+....[/FONT]​ http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/25328/Pages/ميكانيكاالكم.aspx​ http://uqu.edu.sa/page/ar/95437​ [FONT=&quot]هل تعتبر أن هذه المصادر رسمية وموثوقة وتكفي لاستقاء المعلومات؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هل انكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صحيح أن الناس يحترمون العلم ويهابونه، لكنهم في الحقيقة يفعلون ذلك نتيجة قناعات خاطئة تماما لا تمثل سوى أوهام. غالبا ما يعجزوا عن استيعاب وفهم النظريات العلمية المتناقضة والمعقدة، وبنفس الوقت يقبلون بالنتائج غير المفسرة للكثير من التجارب العلمية المذكورة في المنهج العلمي المرسوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. على مر السنين الطويلة، خسر المجتمع العلمي الكثير من التلاميذ ذوات العقول اللامعة وكذلك الباحثين المميزين، الذين انتقلوا للعمل في مجالات حياتية أخرى كنتيجة مباشرة للطريقة الاستبدادية وغير المنطقية التي يفرض فيها المنهج العلمي أفكاره المربكة/المتناقضة ومعتقداته الأصولية المتزمتة التي تفرض الامتثال القسري على التلاميذ الذين وجب أن ينصاعوا للقبول بهذه النظريات والأفكار دون مسائلة أو نقاش. عن طريق غرس الأفكار عنوة في الأذهان، والضغط بقوة نحو قبول النظريات العلمية المتناقضة، وترسيخ حالة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدم يقين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وكذلك الإرباك والفوضى في المفاهيم*، بقي المنهج العلمي الرسمي طوال هذه السنوات يعج بالأساطير والخرافات العلمية التي أصبحت مسلمات غير قابلة للنقاش.* وكنتيجة مباشرة لهذا الأمر المأساوي، بقينا حتى اليوم، ورغم هذا التقدم الهائل، عاجزين عن وصف أو تعريف الآلية الحقيقية وراء طريقة عمل الطبيعة والكون من حولنا. رغم الحقيقة المتمثلة بأن المدرسون والأساتذة يسودهم الأمل بأنه في أحد الأيام لا بد من ظهور نظرية أفضل، إلا أن المتعصبون العلميون، والذين يحتلون في الغالب المناصب الأعلى في هذا الكيان العلمي، يجاهدون بكل ما عندهم من قوة في المحافظة على *"الوضع الراهن"* متمسكين بالنظريات العلمية البالية وكأنها نصوصا مقدسة أرفع وأسمى من أن تدنسها أي حقيقة علمية جديدة تظهر هنا أو هناك.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تحياتي.[/FONT]​


----------



## jomma (11 فبراير 2011)

*Heisenberg's uncertainty principle*

*مرفق تفسير احد الدكاترة لنظرية الأرتياب لهيزنبرج، *

*( Dr: Steve Luttrell ) ، حامل درجة الدكتوراة في *

quantum chromodynamics​*:75::75:Sunday, October 09, 2005*

*Heisenberg's uncertainty principle *



I keep seeing Heisenberg's uncertainty principle described in popular journalese as allowing a _temporary_ violation of the law of energy conservation (or of the law of momentum conservation). The argument goes that HUP allows you to lend or borrow energy as long as settlement is made very soon, and that this arrangement represents a temporary violation of the law of energy conservation.

The truth is that there is _no_ violation of the law of energy conservation.

الموقع:
http://luttrellica.blogspot.com/2005/10/heisenbergs-uncertainty-principle.html

نأمل من الأخوة تفسير ذلك.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تم دمج مواضيع المحرك الدائم الحركة في موضوع واحد .

لسهولة الرجوع لها ومعرفة المداخلات والمشاركات التي تمت في هذا الموضوع . 
للإحاطة .. وسوف يتم دمج أي موضوع لاحق .

تحياتي للجميع.


----------



## zamalkawi (11 فبراير 2011)

في الواقع أخ جمعة، أنا لست متخصصا، ولكن معظم ما قرأته عن تطبيق مبدأ الارتياب في حركة الإلكترونات، يتحدث عن "اقتراض" طاقة، وليس عن كسر لقانون حفظ الطاقة
كما أننا جميعا نعرف معادلة آينشتاين الشهيرة والتي تؤدي إلى أن الكتلة يمكن أن تتحول إلى طاقة، وهذا في حد ذاته شكل مش أشكال كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة، حيث أن هناك طاقة أتت بدون طاقة، وإنما أتت من فناء الكتلة، ولكني لاأعتبر هذا كسرا لحفظ الطاقة إذ أن آينشتين، حسب ما أفهم، أثبت أن الكتلة والطاقة صورتان تبادليتان
كما أن مبدأ الارتياب في صورته الأصلية، يتحدث عن الارتياب في الموضع وكمية الحركة، لذا فحسب فهمي، فإن الارتياب في كمية الحركة يؤدي بالضرورة إلى ارتياب في الطاقة، دون أن يكون هنا كسرا لقانون حفظ الطاقة
الخلاصة، لم أر ما يثبت كسرا لقانون حفظ في معظم ما قرأت عن مبدأ الارتياب، ولكن أذكر بأن كل التحليلات في هذه المشاركة هي من استنتاجي الخاص وأنا غير متخصص، وبالتأكيد هناك أخطاء في تحليلي

أما السؤال الذي أراه هاما، فهو موجه للسيد بيك:
أنت تتحدث عن أجهزة الطاقة الحرة، وحسب ما فهمت منك، فهذه الأجهزة تستقي طاقتها من الأثير، فهل لهذا علاقة بمبدأ الارتياب؟ وهل كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة بسبب مبدأ الارتياب، لو سلمنا بصحة كلامك في هذا الشأن، هو ما يجعل أجهزة الطاقة الحرة تلك تعمل؟ لو كانت الإجابة لا، فلا أرى معنى لاستمرار النقاش حول مبدأ الارتياب وكسره لقانون حفظ الطاقة من عدمه، حتى نركز نقاشنا في الأمور العملية
سأعيد السؤال الأخير مرة أخرى، وأرجو الإجابة من سيد بيك بعيدا عن المراوغة التي اعتدناها منه (رغم تسليمي بأن مراوغاته قلت كثيرا في الفترة الأخيرة)
هل كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة بسبب مبدأ الارتياب، لو سلمنا بصحة كلام السيد بيك في هذا الشأن، هو ما يجعل أجهزة الطاقة الحرة تعمل؟


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## jomma (11 فبراير 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> في الواقع أخ جمعة، أنا لست متخصصا، ولكن معظم ما قرأته عن تطبيق مبدأ الارتياب في حركة الإلكترونات، يتحدث عن "اقتراض" طاقة، وليس عن كسر لقانون حفظ الطاقة
> كما أننا جميعا نعرف معادلة آينشتاين الشهيرة والتي تؤدي إلى أن الكتلة يمكن أن تتحول إلى طاقة، وهذا في حد ذاته شكل مش أشكال كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة، حيث أن هناك طاقة أتت بدون طاقة، وإنما أتت من فناء الكتلة، ولكني لاأعتبر هذا كسرا لحفظ الطاقة إذ أن آينشتين، حسب ما أفهم، أثبت أن الكتلة والطاقة صورتان تبادليتان
> كما أن مبدأ الارتياب في صورته الأصلية، يتحدث عن الارتياب في الموضع وكمية الحركة، لذا فحسب فهمي، فإن الارتياب في كمية الحركة يؤدي بالضرورة إلى ارتياب في الطاقة، دون أن يكون هنا كسرا لقانون حفظ الطاقة
> الخلاصة، لم أر ما يثبت كسرا لقانون حفظ في معظم ما قرأت عن مبدأ الارتياب، ولكن أذكر بأن كل التحليلات في هذه المشاركة هي من استنتاجي الخاص وأنا غير متخصص، وبالتأكيد هناك أخطاء في تحليلي


 
انا ايضا لست فيزيائي، وللأسف كل من يحاور في هذا الموضوع في هذا القسم ليس متخصصا بما فيهم الأخ بيك 2007 الذي يكتفي فقط بإقتباس عبارات احيانا باللغة الإنجليزية وأحيانا بترجمة عربية ركيكة يصعب فهمها، بعد ذلك يتهمنا بتكلس تفكيرنا وعدم قدرتنا على فهم النظريات الحديثة، بالرغم من ان عمرها يتجاوز المئة سنة، كل ما قصدته ان هناك ايضا من يقول ان مبداء الأرتياب لا يكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة ويجب ان نأخذ بقوله خصوصا وانه متخصص.

للأسف النقاش العقيم وغير المفيد في هذا الموضوع اخرجنا عن الهدف الأساسي لهذا القسم، وهو تقنيات الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة. إلى متى نستمر في هذه المحاورة الزئبقية؟


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## صفوان اصف (12 فبراير 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تم دمج مواضيع المحرك الدائم الحركة في موضوع واحد .
> 
> لسهولة الرجوع لها ومعرفة المداخلات والمشاركات التي تمت في هذا الموضوع .
> ...


استاذي الكريم

قبل كل شي ارجوا قبول احترامي الشديد للمنتدى والقائمين علية ولشخصك الكريم

اقتبس من مشاركتك هذه العبارة :

لسهولة الرجوع لها ومعرفة المداخلات والمشاركات التي تمت في هذا الموضوع

اقترح دمج مواضيع الطاقة المتجدده والبديلة في موضوع واحد كما فعلت بموضوع المحرك الدائم الحركة ولنفس الاسباب:

(لسهولة الرجوع لها ومعرفة المداخلات والمشاركات التي تمت في هذا الموضوع)


----------



## ابو الطارق (12 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله
عندي فكرة بسيطة عن توليد الطاقة من قوة الجاذبية الارضية
باستخدام 3 مسننات تشكل جملة واحدة داخلية موجودة ضمن قرص اكبر يشكل جملة خارجية
فكرة بسيطة جدا جدا


----------



## hamzawey92 (12 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا ادرس في كلية الهندسة وقرات عن المحرك دائم الحركة عن عالم روسي في كتابة الفيزياء المسلية وعلمت ان الانسان منذ قديم الازل يريد ان يصنع هذا المولد ولكنه دائما مايفشل بسبب اشياء كثيرة حتي ان هناك عالم روسي في القرن الماضي استطاع ان يصنع هذا المولد وكان عامل عزل للمحرك في غرفة عازلة للتغلب علي مقاومة الهواء ولكن في النهاية توقف المحرك بعد 47ساعة علي ما اعتقد ياريت اللي عايز يعرف اكثر يقرا في هذا الكتاب وشكرا


----------



## hamzawey92 (12 فبراير 2011)

في حاجة كمان يمكن ان تساعد في المحرك دائم الحركة يراعي عند استخدام الا ثقال ان تكون مجوفة hollow بسبب ان عزم القصور في الاجسام المجوفة تساوي ضعفها في حالة الاجسام المصمتة solide


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 فبراير 2011)

jomma قال:


> انا ايضا لست فيزيائي، وللأسف كل من يحاور في هذا الموضوع في هذا القسم ليس متخصصا بما فيهم الأخ بيك 2007 الذي يكتفي فقط بإقتباس عبارات احيانا باللغة الإنجليزية وأحيانا بترجمة عربية ركيكة يصعب فهمها، بعد ذلك يتهمنا بتكلس تفكيرنا وعدم قدرتنا على فهم النظريات الحديثة، بالرغم من ان عمرها يتجاوز المئة سنة، كل ما قصدته ان هناك ايضا من يقول ان مبداء الأرتياب لا يكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة ويجب ان نأخذ بقوله خصوصا وانه متخصص.
> 
> للأسف النقاش العقيم وغير المفيد في هذا الموضوع اخرجنا عن الهدف الأساسي لهذا القسم، وهو تقنيات الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة. إلى متى نستمر في هذه المحاورة الزئبقية؟



أخي جمعة ليس كل ممن
يتحاور في هذا الموضوع في هذا القسم ليس متخصصا 

و سوف اوضح لك ما تريد
بإسلوب بسيط إذا أردت
فيما درست في الجامعة

يتحدث الأخ بيك عن
مبدأ عدم اليقين لهيزنبرج
أو
قاعدة عدم التحديد لهيزنبرج

درستها في الفزياء الذرية
و اثبتها في ميكانيكا الكم

غرضها 
تثبت انه من المستحيل تحديد موضع و كمية حركة و طاقة و زمن جسيم تحديد تاما
حيث لابد من الخطأ

‏‎ ‎حيث
$P . $X >= h/2pi
$E . $t >= h/2pi

حيث 
‏$ دلتا 
الفرق بين القيمة الحقيقية و القيمة المقاسة
و هي مقدار الخطأ في القياس
كمية الحركة ‏P‏ ‏
الطاقة ‏E
الموضع ‏‎ X
الزمنt ‎‏
ثابت بلانك ‏h

الخطأ الذي فهمة بيك و غيره 
هو فرض ان الخطأ في الزمن صغير جدا
فيكون الطاقة لانهائيه
و نسى كلا مما يأتي
اولا 
ان المقصود الخطأ في قياس و ليست الطاقة

ثانيا 
ان الطاقة تعتمد علي الزمن

ثالثا
انه من المستحيل ان يكون الخطأ في الزمن صغير لماذا ؟!
فكر لو لم تعرف سوف أخبرك 

و شكرا


----------



## jomma (12 فبراير 2011)

jomma قال:


> *العالم هيزنبرج لم يقل ان الطاقة غير مصانة، ونظريته تقول أن هناك شك (عدم يقين) في قيام من يقوم بتجربة بقياس متغيرين مجهريين بدقة عالية في نفس الوقت، وهذا بدوره يؤدي إلى انحراف في الطاقة المقاسة.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز محمد المصري: إذا كنت متخصصا في الفيزياء فهذا جيد، وللأسف لم أقراء مداخلاتك من قبل في هذا الموضوع، بارك الله فيك على المداخلة، وما ذكرته حضرتك سبق وان ذكرته في احدى مداخلاتي، فالمشكلة في القياس وليس في مقدار الطاقة، ولكن هناك احد الإخوة يصر على ان نظرية هيزنبرج تكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة.


----------



## ايهاب السيد عثمان (12 فبراير 2011)

بجد موضوع هايل 
والدليل على كده قريبى اخترع او بلاش نقول اخترع نقول اكتشف بعض المواد التى توضع على المياه فتحولها الى سولار وجربها على ماكينه ديزيل


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2011)

.........................


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (16 فبراير 2011)

شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك 
مجهود كبير يستحق الشكر 
تحياتي لك ،،
:20::20::20::20:​


----------



## adham_90 (28 فبراير 2011)

*(اختراعي الجديد) محرك يعمل بطاقة مجانية تماما*

السلام عليكم
انا شاب لدي عدة اهتمامات في مجالات كثيرة ومنها المجال الميكانيكي , ومنذ فترة طويلة وانا في اطلاع دائم عن مصادر الطاقة البديلة سواء بالتلفاز او غيرها لكن لم يشدني الموضوع كثيرا الا منذ فترة حين تبلورت فكرة في رأسي اصابتني بالأرق حيث بدأت تتطور اكثر الى ان وصلت بها الى اختراع محرك يقوم على مبدأ قوة الطفو ، وقد ارقني اكثر من ذلك سؤال ( هل قد توصل احد غيري للتفكير اصلا بموضوع قوة الطفو ليعمل محرك يقوم على اساسه!!؟) وبدأت اطور المحرك اكثر واكثر واقوم بتبسيط عمله وزيادة قوته في نفس الوقت وتوصلت لقوة هائلة من الممكن التحكم بها لتوليد قوة قد تصعق البعض وقد يتهمني البعض الاخر بالمبالغة ! خصوصا انها مجانية (تماااااما) وتكلفة انشاء المحرك رخيصة للغاية وكفائة عمله وقوته اسطورية فلا ابالغ واعرف ان البعض منكم قد يتهمني بذلك ان بامكان المحرك توليد طاقة كهربائية اكبر من تلك المولدة من السدود المائية . 
فالمبالغة كبيرة جدا واعلم ذلك عندما تقول:
- محرك قوته اسطورية .
- يعمل بشكل مجاني تماما .
- دائم الحركة ويعمل ميكانيكا فقط .
- تكلفته متواضعة .
- لن يحتاج صيانة الا نادرا .
الملفت في الموضوع انني ومنذ فترة اقوم بالبحث في مواضيع مشابهة الى ان تعرفت اليوم على هذا الموقع وتفاجأت ان موضوع قوة الطفو امر قد سبق وحاول البعض صناعة محرك يقوم على اساسه والذي فاجئني اكثر ان هناك احد الاخوة واسمه احمد المهدي والذي اتمناله كل الخير والتوفيق من كل قلبي لانه مسلم عربي قد فكر بنفس الموضوع وبناءا على موضوعه الذي قرأته قد يكون توصل لنفس الفكرة او لأسلوب مشابه وقريب .. الأمر الذي حمدت ربي عليه انه لم يذكر اي تفصيل او صورة لاختراعه حتى الان كي لا يتهمني البعض بسرقة الفكرة او اخذ اي زاوية من اختراعه لأني ويشهد الله أن كل مافكرت به وتوصلت اليه هو من صميم عقلي 100% ولم يواتيني النوم منذ 4 ايام بسبب الأرق والتفكير المتواصل فيه وتطويره.
اخواني ، انا لا أعلم وليست لدي اي خبرة لضمان حقوقي الفكرية ابدا ولا أعلم كيف بإمكاني البدء في ذلك واتمنى المساعدة .. واقول لأخواني المشككين دائما ولمن يقول بأنه لايوجد محرك دائم الحركة ، والله كم اتمنى لو استطيع ان اضع تصميم محركي ليراه الجميع لكني لا استطيع ذلك الان لضمان حقوقي الفكرية اولا خصوصا ان تصميم المحرك بسيط وسهل والفكرة بعيدة كل البعد عن التعقيد وهذا هوا سبب نجاحها بإذن الله وقد أريتها للبعض ممن اثق بهم وكانوا في البداية مستهزأين في ذلك لكن بعد ان رأوا التصميم فتحوا اعينهم دهشة وقالوا كيف لم نفكر في ذلك من قبل وهذا ما سوف تقولونه لو شاهدتم الفكرة او التصميم، انا من مواليد مدينة جدة واعيش بها واتمنى المساعدة والدعم لأني بحاجة ذلك ومن يود ذلك فليراسلني على الخاص .


----------



## sisinyo18 (28 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم الى اللاخ الكريم صارحة انا صدقتك لي انني وصلة تقريبا لنفس الفكرة محرك يولد الطاقة كهربائية دون اي طاقة باديلة ولكن لي ضعف امكنيات عندي فانى عاجز تماما على تحقيقه انا اسمي يوسف وتقني في الكتروميكانيك والله العضيم ياخي العزيز حتى توصلة على اختراع اخر هو محرك السيارة بي الطقة مجانية وغير مضرة تماما بي البياءة ولكن للاسف حكومتنا لتدعم هده الاختراعات انا من المغرب ادا كان عندك اي استفسار فانا موجود يا اخي الكريم


----------



## imaazh (28 فبراير 2011)

موضوع حلو ،،محرك بطاقة الطفو ، كأنو صار الي فكرة عن الموضوع


----------



## yazeed64 (28 فبراير 2011)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## Abdo_Naas (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم


----------



## Abdo_Naas (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى واتمنى أن لا تكون الأخيرة
في البداية يجب أن نعرف ما هو المحرك الدائم الحركة من وجهة النظر الثرموديناميكا، هو ذلك المحرك الذي يولد ذاتيا مصدر الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيله، لذا أتسائل عن المحرك الذي يعمل بقوة الطفو ما هو مصدر الذي يجعل هذه القوة أو الطاقة تتخلق من جديد دون تدخل خارجي، عليه أقدر عاليا الفكرة ولكن عندما نناقشها بشكل تفصيلي لمصدر الطاقة التي تشغل هذا المحرك قد يكون هناك عوامل أخرى لم تضمن عند دراسة الفكرة 
نأمل توضيح أكثر للفكرة من ناحية توليد الطاقة اللازمة بشكل مستمر
وشكرا 
تحياتي للدكتور جمعة.... ف


----------



## jamalalkassab (1 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز اذا كانت لديك مخططات تفصيليه فانشرها لفائدة الجميع ولاثبات نضريتك وجزاك الله عنا خير جزاء


----------



## adham_90 (1 مارس 2011)

> *بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم الى اللاخ الكريم صارحة انا صدقتك لي انني وصلة تقريبا لنفس الفكرة محرك يولد الطاقة كهربائية دون اي طاقة باديلة ولكن لي ضعف امكنيات عندي فانى عاجز تماما على تحقيقه انا اسمي يوسف وتقني في الكتروميكانيك والله العضيم ياخي العزيز حتى توصلة على اختراع اخر هو محرك السيارة بي الطقة مجانية وغير مضرة تماما بي البياءة ولكن للاسف حكومتنا لتدعم هده الاختراعات انا من المغرب ادا كان عندك اي استفسار فانا موجود يا اخي الكريم*​


حياك الله اخوي يوسف وادعو لك بالتوفيق من كل قلبي واذا كان الرادع بالنسبة لك هو ضعف الامكانيات اياك واليأس المهم هوا ان تحتفظ بفكرتك وتقوم بتصميمها وتطويرها اكثر مع الوقت ولاتجلس عند حد حكومتك فقط فاذا كانت حكومتك لاتدعم هناك كثير من الحكومات قد ترحب بك ولكن انتبببه واياك والثقة بأحد قبل التأكد من حفظ حقوقك الفكرية وتسجيلها



> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى واتمنى أن لا تكون الأخيرة
> في البداية يجب أن نعرف ما هو المحرك الدائم الحركة من وجهة النظر الثرموديناميكا، هو ذلك المحرك الذي يولد ذاتيا مصدر الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيله، لذا أتسائل عن المحرك الذي يعمل بقوة الطفو ما هو مصدر الذي يجعل هذه القوة أو الطاقة تتخلق من جديد دون تدخل خارجي، عليه أقدر عاليا الفكرة ولكن عندما نناقشها بشكل تفصيلي لمصدر الطاقة التي تشغل هذا المحرك قد يكون هناك عوامل أخرى لم تضمن عند دراسة الفكرة
> نأمل توضيح أكثر للفكرة من ناحية توليد الطاقة اللازمة بشكل مستمر
> ...


 
نعم صحيح يا اخ عبدو هو ذلك المحرك الذي يولد ذاتيا مصدر الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيله ، هل تعلم بعد ان توصلت للفكرة وبدأت بادخال تحسينات معينة وتطويره خطر في بالي فكرة الدخول لليوتيوب والبحث بين الافكار الجديدة ايضا حول هكذا محركات , فوجدت ان اغلب المهندسين او الفيزيائيين يرتكبون خطأ كبير بتفكيرهم تجاه المحرك الذي يولد طاقة ذاتية لتشغيله وهي ان كل همهم ان يولد قوة كافية لدورانه فقط والمهم دورانه والسلام .. وهناك محاولات ناجحة ورائعة ولكن تخيل انني اتكلم عن محرك يولد قوة ذاتية وليست كافية فقط لدورانه وحسب وانما لتدوير مولد كهرباء بقوة هائلة يصعب تصديقها وبامكاني تعديلها بسهولة بالغة لزيادتها حسب الرغبة ، وهل يصدقني احد اذا قلت ان بامكاني الوصول لقوة مليون حصان هههههههه!! قلت لكم كم يحزنني انني لا استطيع شرح فكرتي او اضع التصميم مع اني ويشهد الله ارتجف شوقا لأريكم هي ولتعلموا لماذا توصلت ، لكن صبركم فقد بدأت بالتواصل مع بعض اصحاب الشأن وقريبا ستظهر ان شاء الله ، معلومة واحد فقط سأعطيها لكم وهي ان المحرك ليس صغيرا كمحرك سيارة ،المحرك يحتاج مساحة اقلها حوض ماء صغير وقد تصل لملعب كرة قدم ولكنه غير مكلف نهائيا عدا ذلك .


----------



## محمـ ـد (2 مارس 2011)

adham_90 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا شاب لدي عدة اهتمامات في مجالات كثيرة ومنها المجال الميكانيكي , ومنذ فترة طويلة وانا في اطلاع دائم عن مصادر الطاقة البديلة سواء بالتلفاز او غيرها لكن لم يشدني الموضوع كثيرا الا منذ فترة حين تبلورت فكرة في رأسي اصابتني بالأرق حيث بدأت تتطور اكثر الى ان وصلت بها الى اختراع محرك يقوم على مبدأ قوة الطفو ، وقد ارقني اكثر من ذلك سؤال ( هل قد توصل احد غيري للتفكير اصلا بموضوع قوة الطفو ليعمل محرك يقوم على اساسه!!؟) وبدأت اطور المحرك اكثر واكثر واقوم بتبسيط عمله وزيادة قوته في نفس الوقت وتوصلت لقوة هائلة من الممكن التحكم بها لتوليد قوة قد تصعق البعض وقد يتهمني البعض الاخر بالمبالغة ! خصوصا انها مجانية (تماااااما) وتكلفة انشاء المحرك رخيصة للغاية وكفائة عمله وقوته اسطورية فلا ابالغ واعرف ان البعض منكم قد يتهمني بذلك ان بامكان المحرك توليد طاقة كهربائية اكبر من تلك المولدة من السدود المائية .
> فالمبالغة كبيرة جدا واعلم ذلك عندما تقول:
> - محرك قوته اسطورية .
> ...


 و عليكم السلام
أخي الكريم هذا الملتقى ملتقى المهندسين العرب بمعنى الأعضاء من كل الدول العربية و إن تكن من أي دولة عربية فإعرض إختراعك على لجنة يتم تشكليها في هذا الملتقى حتى نتبين إختراعك بل ليس إختراعك فحسب بل إختراع المئات بل الآلوف و كل تلك المحاولات لم تنجح و يمكنك التأكد من كلامي بتصفحك لهذا الموضوع ذي الصفحات الكثيرة .
يأتي أحدهم و يقول لقد وجدتها لقد إخترعت محرك دائم الحركة لا وقود و لا نقود فكل شيء مجاني بفضل إختراعي ثم ما يلبث أن يتبين أن الذي جاء به إنما هو خيال في خيال على المحور التخيلي المضروب i=sqrt -1 , لذا أنصحك بأن تبحث في أشياء أكثر فائدة و هذا ليس تحبيطاً لهمنك و عزيمتك لكن حتى لا تضيع جهدك في شيء لا يستحق , فوقتك أثمن من أن تبحث في الخرافات , نعم الخرافات و هذه نصيحة مسلم لمسلم , و إذا لم تأخذ بنصيحتي فخذ نصيحة أخرى هي أن تعرض مشكلتك على الكليات الهندسية حتى يبينوا لك هذه الخرافات , وفقنا الله و إياكم لما هو صلاح الأمة و تقدمها .
أخوكم التادفي​


----------



## adham_90 (2 مارس 2011)

> و عليكم السلام
> أخي الكريم هذا الملتقى ملتقى المهندسين العرب بمعنى الأعضاء من كل الدول العربية و إن تكن من أي دولة عربية فإعرض إختراعك على لجنة يتم تشكليها في هذا الملتقى حتى نتبين إختراعك بل ليس إختراعك فحسب بل إختراع المئات بل الآلوف و كل تلك المحاولات لم تنجح و يمكنك التأكد من كلامي بتصفحك لهذا الموضوع ذي الصفحات الكثيرة .
> يأتي أحدهم و يقول لقد وجدتها لقد إخترعت محرك دائم الحركة لا وقود و لا نقود فكل شيء مجاني بفضل إختراعي ثم ما يلبث أن يتبين أن الذي جاء به إنما هو خيال في خيال على المحور التخيلي المضروب i=sqrt -1 , لذا أنصحك بأن تبحث في أشياء أكثر فائدة و هذا ليس تحبيطاً لهمنك و عزيمتك لكن حتى لا تضيع جهدك في شيء لا يستحق , فوقتك أثمن من أن تبحث في الخرافات , نعم الخرافات و هذه نصيحة مسلم لمسلم , و إذا لم تأخذ بنصيحتي فخذ نصيحة أخرى هي أن تعرض مشكلتك على الكليات الهندسية حتى يبينوا لك هذه الخرافات , وفقنا الله و إياكم لما هو صلاح الأمة و تقدمها .
> أخوكم التادفي


 
اخي التادفي احييك على كلامك وانا امتلك روح رياضية عالية فلا يحبطني كلامك او كلام غيرك وللعلم لقد قرأت هذا الموضوع من بدايته حتى نهايته وانا اعلم ان د.محمد قد نقل موضوعي لانه يوافقك الرأي تماما وفي داخله يقول في نفسه عني مغفل آخر توقع انه قد فعلها وعند تطبيق التجربة على ارض الواقع سيكتشف انه فشل كما حدث مع كثيرين ، اولااااا نظريتك لااااتنطبق على اختراعي بتاااتاً فأنا املك طاقة وطاقة قوية للغاية وهي طاقة الطفو وهي موجودة مجانا لكن لاتنسى انها طاقة , انا وظفت تلك الطاقة فحسب , وصدقني انا اعتبر كل شخص امثالك ولا تفهم كلامي اهانة لا والله لكني اعتبر كل شخص يأتي ويقول لن تفعلها ولن يعمل هذا كجدي حينما كانوا يقولون له سيحفرون نفق في داخل الجبل ليصنعوا طريقاً للسيارات وقتها كان يجن جنونه ويتهمنا بالجنون وهو شخص متعلم , عموما أعيييد كلامي انا استخدم طاقة في اختراعي ولكنها مجانية ، بالضبط كأمواج البحر او الطاقة الشمسية ، لو كنت قد قرأت كلامي بتمعن ما كان هذا ردك لتنصحني بالتفكير بشيء مفيد ، وكم احزن على الجهلة من المتعلمين او ممن لم يفيدهم كل ماتعلموه ليأتي شخص مثل محمد آسندر الذي لم يكمل الثاني اعدادي ويصنع محرك سيارات جديد ذا مواصفات رائعة وكم شخص من امثالك قد احبطوه قبلا ولكنه اكمل ونجح وبامكانك ان ترى اختراعه فقط اكتب محرك آسندر في جوجل، وكيف تطلب مني ان اعرض اختراعي على لجنة!!!! هل انت جاد؟ انا اتمنى ان اعرضه على الدنيا كلها ولكن قبلها اريد حفظ حقوقي ، في النهاية اعيد كلامي ( انا املك طاقة في اختراعي) ولم اقل ان اختراعي يعمل بدون طاقة ولكنها مجانية


----------



## محمـ ـد (2 مارس 2011)

adham_90 قال:


> وكيف تطلب مني ان اعرض اختراعي على لجنة!!!! هل انت جاد؟ انا اتمنى ان اعرضه على الدنيا كلها ولكن قبلها اريد حفظ حقوقي


السلام عليكم أخي الكريم
إذا كنت مصرياً فيوجد الكثير الكثير من المصريين في هذا الملتقى و الذين هم مستعدون لأن يقابلوك على أرض الواقع حتى يستبينوا إختراعك , طبعاً لكن يفكر أحدهم بأن يسرق الفكرة منك لأن اللجنة سوف تكون علمية و الإغلب منهم يكذب هذه الإختراعات هذه أقولها لك صراحة حتى لا تتفاجىء .
إذا كنت سورياً من دمشق أو حلب أو ........ فهنالك أيضاً أعضاء في هذا الملتقى مستعدون لأن يقابلوك في أي محافظة تطلب و منهم الدكتور حسين , و إذا كنت ..... و إذا كنت .......... فستجد لجنة علمية .
و كن متأكداً أنه لن يفكر أحد في أن يسرق ما وصلت إليه إن شاء الله . ​


----------



## د حسين (2 مارس 2011)

*أوهام*

يا سيد أدهم تحية طيبة
جميل جدا أن نرى الشباب الأذكياء يشغلون عقولهم ويحاولون الابداع والاختراع لمساعدة الانسانية في الحصول على أهم متطلبات البشرية حاليا وفي المستقبل حيث يتزايد الطلب على الطاقة سواء الطاقة المجانية او المدفوعة الثمن ... وجميل جدا الحصول على الطاقة المجانية من مواردها الدائمة التي مصدرها الشمس وما يلي ذلك من رياح وغيره ....
لكن ليس صحيحا الأمثلة التي أوردتها عن أمور كانت تعتبر مستحيلة وتحولت الى واقع ( فكل شيئ ممكن إلا الطاقة ) فلابد من مصدر لها ... وعبر التاريخ القديم والحديث والمعاصر فشل عمل محرك دائم الحركة مهما اختلف شكله أو مبدأه ...
وما يخص ظاهرة الطفو على سطح الماء ... فهي مطروحة منذ مئات السنين .. ويوجد مثال عليها في كتاب الفيزياء المسلية الذي ألفه بريماكوف منذ عدة عقود ويتحدث عن فكرة محرك دائم بطفو الأخشاب ويثبت فشله علميا .. ارجو ان تقرأه بدقة وتمعن .. ويوجد منه نسخة الكترونية في هذا المنتدى ويمكنك البحث عنها ...
وأشكر السيد التادفي لثقته بمعلوماتي ونصحه لك لمراجعتي اذا كنت في سورية ولا بأس في ذلك ان نلتقي وأسمع منك ما تريد وأقنعك بما هو مفيد دون التعرض لسرك العلمي فلدي أمثلة مشابهة وأكثر عمقا وخيالا وادهاشا مما تتحدث عنه وسأذكر لك مثالا في المداخلة التالية .... تابع معي​


----------



## adham_90 (2 مارس 2011)

حياكم الله استاذي د. حسين والاخ التادفي واشكر لكم وقتكم واهتمامكم على الاقل بشيء لستم مهتمين له بالأصل باعتبار ان رأيكم بمحرك يعمل بطاقة الطفو مستحيل علمياً ، انا اوضحت منذ البداية انني بحاجة للمساعدة والدعم وانا اتمنى منكم ذلك ، انا سوري لكني من مواليد مدينة جدة واعيش فيها منذ الصغر وسبق ان ذكرت ذلك . للتوضيح واتمنى من الجميع ان يفهم ما قلته سابقا، بعد ان توصلت للفكرة وطورتها وتأكدت من عملها بدأت البحث وقمت بالاطلاع على كثيييير جدا من الاختراعات التي تمت للموضوع بصلة والتي لا تمت ،وفكرتي بعيدة كل البعد عن ما رأيت ، ويا د. حسين جزاك الله خير كيف لك ان تقول لدي امثلة اكثر عمقا وادهاشا مما تتحدث!! هل سبق وتحدثت عن فكرتي حتى تحكم بينها وبين غيرها وحتى يصدر فيها حكم الاعدام شطباً؟ هل تعلموا كم سيكلفني فشلي الان بعد ان قلت ما قلت وبعد كل تلك الثقة الظاهرة علي؟؟ 
قابلت اليوم مهندسا قريبا لي وقد كان رأيه قبل ان اطرح اي كلمة عن فكرتي تماما كرأيكم واخذ ينهال علي بالقوانين الهندسية والفيزيائية وبكم هائل من التجارب الفاشلة وبآخر المطاف قال هات ماعندك ، ما ان علم بفكرتي حتى صمت للحظات ثم تغير مجرى الحديث بشكل غريب جدا واخذ ينصحني بأن انتبه للفكرة وان لديه صديق قد يساعدنا وتكاليف الاختراع تتراوح ما بين كذا وكذا ووو، فحدث امر بيننا اغضبني فتركته .
حتى لا اطيل عليكم انا في مدينة جدة وارحب بأي لجنة علمية لكني لن اقبل بأقل من 4 مهندسين وياحبذا لو كانوا من المتشددين امثال استاذي د. حسين والاخ التادفي ، واتمنى ان يبتعد اي شخص عن نصيحتي بالثقة ، فقد سببت ثقتي بالناس من حولي خاسئر واضرار لا يعلمها الا الله ماديا ومعنويا من اشخاص مقربين جدا ما بالكم اشخاص لا اعرفهم!


----------



## zamalkawi (3 مارس 2011)

adham_90 قال:


> قابلت اليوم مهندسا قريبا لي


وأنا أعرف مهندسين مقتنعين تماما بهذا الهراء المدعو محرك دائم الحركة
أخي الفاضل، هل نفذت اختراعك؟ لو لم تنفذه، فكيف تحكم عليه بالنجاح؟ ولو نفذته فلماذا لا تضع فيديو بسيط يخفي التفاصيل ولكن يبين نجاح الفكرة؟
أنا لا أعرف شيئا عن محركك المزعوم، ولكن وفقا لشرحك أنت له، فهذا المحرك لن يعمل
لماذا؟
لأن أي جهاز لإنتاج الطاقة، يعتمد على إدخال طاقة ما له، ثم تحويلها إلى طاقة أخرى قابلة للاستغلال
على سبيل المثال، محطات الطاقة التقليدية، تحول الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة عن حرق الوقود إلى طاقة ميكانيكية، تتحول في المولد إلى طاقة كهربية
على سبيل المثال، الخلايا الشمسية، تحول الطاقة في أشعة الشمس إلى طاقة كهربية، ويتم تحول الطاقة الكهربية إلى تيار كهربي متردد قابل للنقل والاستخدام
وقس على هذا كل أجهزة إنتاج الطاقة: لابد من طاقة تدخل للجهاز
ولماذا؟
لأنه ببساطة الطاقة لا تفنى وتستحدث، وهذا ما عرفناه من دراستنا في المرحلة الابتدائية، وما ثبت لنا من دراستنا الهندسية، وما لمسناه من حياتنا العملية
الأمر يشبه إنتاج الحديد الصلب، فلإنتاج الحديد الصلب تحتاج إلى خام حديد وبعض الخامات الأخرى، ثم تدخلهم على عملية تحويلية في الأفران لتنتج الصلب
فلو لا توجد مادة خام، لن تحصل على المنتج المطلوب
والمادة الخام لإنتاج الطاقة هي أيضا طاقة ولكن في صورة أخرى
ربما أنا لم أفهمك جيدا، فأنت عمليا لم تشرح أي شيء عن فكرتك
ولكن لو كان جهازك لا تدخل له أي طاقة خارجية، فاعلم أن فكرتك فاشلة تماما
أما لو توجد طاقة خارجية تدخل له، فربما تكون فكرتك ناجحة، وربما تكون اكتشفت أو اخترعت طريقة جديدة لتحويل وإنتاج الطاقة
أنا أتفهم وجهة نظرك في رغبتك في عدم شرح تفاصيل اختراعك، لتحفظ حقوقك
ولكنك تطلب الدعم
ولذا أنا أحذر كل من يرغب في منحك دعم مادي أو حتى دعم بالمجهود، أن يوفر ماله جهده لأن الفكرة وفقا للمعطيات لدينا فاشلة فاشلة فاشلة
ضع بعض المعطيات الأخرى، فربما يتغير رأينا وندعمك بدلا من أن نثبطك


----------



## د حسين (3 مارس 2011)

*تابع لـ أوهام*

[font=&quot]أخي العزيز أدهم المحترم[/font]
[font=&quot]أحب فيك ثقتك بنفسك ولكن أرجو ألا تصل الى حد الغرور أو التهور الذي يسبق الفشل وبعده الاحباط ... وتأكد ان كل تجربة فاشلة هي مقدمة لنجاح كبير اذا تعاملنا معها بروح رياضية[/font] ...
[font=&quot]لقد حضرت هذه المداخلة مرتين وفي كل مرة يحصل مشكلة في الشبكة ولم يتم ارسالها وهذه المرة الثالثة[/font] .....
[font=&quot]وسأدخل بالموضوع مباشرة : لا بد انك قرأت انني من المهتمين بهذا الموضوع منذ خمسين سنة حيث كان عمري ست سنوات ..وفي سن السادسة عشر من عمري أدركت استحالة محرك بدون طاقة خارجية ومنذ ذلك الحين مر على رأسي العديد ممن خدعتهم بعض الظواهر وقد قابلت عددا منهم شخصيا وذكرت ذلك في مشاركة سابقة [/font]..[font=&quot]والآن سأتعرض بالتفصيل لواحدة من قصصهم التي أعتبرها الأهم وهي شيقة وفعلا مدهشة جدا جدا وسأرويها لك اللآن ::أرجو ان تقرأها بهدوء وتمعن[/font] :::
[font=&quot]حدثت القصة منذ 15 عاما حيث قرأت في صحيفة سوريا كانت تصدر بالانكليزية اسمها سيريا تايم عن شاب مخترع يطلب من ينفذ اختراعه ومشاركة لعدم توفر الامكانيات لديه وترك رقم هاتفه ... اتصلت به وحددنا موعد وذهبت وقابلته في دمشق لمدة 3 ساعات[/font] .
[font=&quot]هذا المخترع الشاب اسمه ((أكرم فضو)) وهو مساعد مهندس معلوماتية متخرج من بريطانيا .وقد استطعت ان اتوقع فكرته بسبب خبرتي الطويلة في الفيزياء وعموم التكنولوجيا وهذا ما ادهش صاحب الفكرة لأنه كان يحتفظ بسره ولكن مجريات الأحداث أوصلتني للتنبؤ بها كما يلي[/font] :
[font=&quot]تقول الفكرة : نفترض وجود خزانين من الماء الأول علوي والثاني سفلي وبنفس الحجم ويمكن تفريغ كامل الخزان الأول الى الثاني بسبب الجاذبية وفرق المناسيب ...وفي نفس الوقت نستطيع توليد طاقة من نزول الماء الى الخزان الثاني وتحويلها الى كهربائية مثل السدود وتخزينها في بطارية[/font] ....
[font=&quot]ثم نعيد ضخ الماء من الخزان السفلي الى العلوي بمضخة كهربائية تعمل على البطارية بالطاقة المخزنة من العملية الأولى .. وهذا صحيح نظريا حسب مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة بشروط صعبة جدا او مستحيلة بحيث يكون المردود واحد أي مئة بالمئة .. وهكذا يمكن تكرار العملية مجانا بتفريغ الماء واعادة ضخه ((نظريا [/font])) [font=&quot]وفعلا حتى الآن لم نستفد شيئا ؟؟؟ اما اذا وضعنا في كل خزان قطعة خشبية كبيرة فسوف نرى ان القطعتين تتحركان صعودا وهبوطا مع كل تفريغ واعادة تعبئة كما رأينا سابقا ... وبربط هاتين القطعتين بوسائل ميكانيكية مناسبة يمكننا الحصول على حركتين مستقيمتين مترددتين يمكن تحويلهلما الى حركة دورانية بعزم كبير وسرعات مناسبة لادارة مولدة كهربائية ...ونحصل على طاقة مجانية ((حسب رأي المخترع )).. ويقول هذا الشاب انه طلب براءة اختراع من الأكاديمية الملكية في بريطانيا وناقش هذه الفكرة مع علماء الفيزياء البريطانيين ومنحوه براءة اختراع عن النصف الثاني من الفكرة وهي تحويل الحركة الترددية الى دورانية وشاهدت البراءة أما فكرة الحصول على الطاقة المجانية فقد أخذت جدالا طويلا بين المخترع واللجنة وأجبرهم على ان يعطوه كتاب يقول ان اللجنة تعترف بانها لم تقتنع بالفكرة ولم تستطع اقناع صاحبها بفشل الفكرة ويبقى الموضوع معلقا الى ان تتم تجربتها وتنصح الشركات المهتمة بتجربتها ... وعلى هذا الأساس حمل الشاب هذه الوثائق وعاد الى سوريا وعرضها على الاعلام وبدأ يبحث عن مجرب لها . كما تقدم الى مركز البحوث العلمية طالبا منحه براءة اختراع .. وكان في حينها ينتظر البراءة .... ومنذ ذلك التاريخ 15 سنة لم نسمع عنه او عن اختراعه شيئا حيث تغيرت ارقام الهواتف وننتظر الاعلام (( وبهذه المناسبة ارجو من يعرفه ان يدلنا على عنوانه او هاتفه لنتابع الموضوع )))... آسف للاطالة وأكرر ان الفكرة له وليست لي وأرجو من الخبراء الشاطرين ان يفسروا لنا سبب الفشل الذي أؤمن به انا... وارجو ان يخبرني السيد أدهم عن رأيه وهل فكرته أعمق من هذه ؟؟؟[/font]​


----------



## zamalkawi (3 مارس 2011)

للأسف يا د. حسين، فإن بعض من المؤمنين بهذه المحركات مهندسون بالفعل، وتعلموا في كليات الهندسة، ورغم هذا لم يدركوا استحالة هذه الأفكار لتعارضها مع أبسط القواعد الهندسية والعلمية

وأعترف أنني رغم كوني مهندسا، إلا أن بعض أفكار هذه المحركات تبدو جذابة وبراقة، وتبدو صحيحة، ولولا اقتناعي بمبدأ حفظ الطاقة لكنت اقتنعت ببعض هذه الأفكار
وبتمحيص مثل هذه الأفكار أكتشف الخدعة، وأحيانا يكون اكتشاف الخدعة ليس هينا ويتطلب جهدا كبيرا في التدقيق والتمحيص والتحليل
ولا أعني هنا بكلمة "خدعة" أن صاحب الفكرة يحاول خداعنا، ولكن أعني أنها تكون عادة نقطة صغيرة تهدم الفكرة من أساسها ولذا يكون من الصعب اكتشافها حتى لصاحب الفكرة نفسه، ولقد ضربت مرة هنا مثالا شهيرا لإثبات أن واحد يساوي اثنين، ورغم أن واحد لا يساوي اثنين إلا أنه يمكن إثباتها، ولكن في جزء صغير من الإثبات توجد خطوة غير سليمة رياضيا مما يعني أن الإثبات كله خطأ

وأظن أن كثيرا من المنخدعين بهذه المحركات، ومنهم الأخ أدهم فاتت عليه نقطة صغيرة في فكرة اختراعه، فلم ينتبه لها، لا هو ولا من عرض عليهم الفكرة، فظنوا أنها قد تنجح
وحيث أن اكتشاف هذا الخطأ الصغير عادة يكون صعبا، لذا فمن المستحيل إقناع أحدهم بخطأ الفكرة دون عرض الفكرة كاملة
أما من يقول لن أعرض الفكرة حفاظا على حقوقي الفكرية (وهو حقه) ثم يتوقع منا أن نصدقه ونصدق فكرته المتعارضة مع القواعد الهندسية، فهذا ما أحذر منه
أقول لكل من على استعداد لتقديم دعم مادي أو دعم بالمجهود للأخ أدهم، أن الفكرة فاشلة ولن تنجح، الفكرة تتعارض مع الهندسة والعلم، فمن يريد دعم الأخ أدهم، عليه دعمه بتوضيح الخطأ له، وتوجيهه إلى الاتجاه السليم
وأنصح الأخ أدهم أن يوجه مجهوده لما ينفع، فمن المواضح أنه ذو عقلية ابتكارية، ولكن عليه أن يوجه جهده للاتجاه الصحيح
فابتكار بدون علم يساوي إما فشل وإما إعادة اختراع العجلة، لذا فرأيي هو أن الاتجاه الصحيح للجهد هو العلم من مصادر العلم المعترف بها
وأنا على استعداد لمناقشة فكرته لو أراد عرضها، سواء هنا على العام أو في رسالة خاصة، وذلك حتى يقتنع بأن فكرته غير سليمة علميا، وربما تفتح له المناقشة أبوابا لأفكار أخرى واقعية وقابلة للتنفيذ


----------



## عمر فيفا (5 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 مارس 2011)

adham_90 قال:


> حياكم الله استاذي د. حسين والاخ التادفي واشكر لكم وقتكم واهتمامكم على الاقل بشيء لستم مهتمين له بالأصل باعتبار ان رأيكم بمحرك يعمل بطاقة الطفو مستحيل علمياً ، انا اوضحت منذ البداية انني بحاجة للمساعدة والدعم وانا اتمنى منكم ذلك ، انا سوري لكني من مواليد مدينة جدة واعيش فيها منذ الصغر وسبق ان ذكرت ذلك . للتوضيح واتمنى من الجميع ان يفهم ما قلته سابقا، بعد ان توصلت للفكرة وطورتها وتأكدت من عملها بدأت البحث وقمت بالاطلاع على كثيييير جدا من الاختراعات التي تمت للموضوع بصلة والتي لا تمت ،وفكرتي بعيدة كل البعد عن ما رأيت ، ويا د. حسين جزاك الله خير كيف لك ان تقول لدي امثلة اكثر عمقا وادهاشا مما تتحدث!! هل سبق وتحدثت عن فكرتي حتى تحكم بينها وبين غيرها وحتى يصدر فيها حكم الاعدام شطباً؟ هل تعلموا كم سيكلفني فشلي الان بعد ان قلت ما قلت وبعد كل تلك الثقة الظاهرة علي؟؟
> قابلت اليوم مهندسا قريبا لي وقد كان رأيه قبل ان اطرح اي كلمة عن فكرتي تماما كرأيكم واخذ ينهال علي بالقوانين الهندسية والفيزيائية وبكم هائل من التجارب الفاشلة وبآخر المطاف قال هات ماعندك ، ما ان علم بفكرتي حتى صمت للحظات ثم تغير مجرى الحديث بشكل غريب جدا واخذ ينصحني بأن انتبه للفكرة وان لديه صديق قد يساعدنا وتكاليف الاختراع تتراوح ما بين كذا وكذا ووو، فحدث امر بيننا اغضبني فتركته .
> حتى لا اطيل عليكم انا في مدينة جدة وارحب بأي لجنة علمية لكني لن اقبل بأقل من 4 مهندسين وياحبذا لو كانوا من المتشددين امثال استاذي د. حسين والاخ التادفي ، واتمنى ان يبتعد اي شخص عن نصيحتي بالثقة ، فقد سببت ثقتي بالناس من حولي خاسئر واضرار لا يعلمها الا الله ماديا ومعنويا من اشخاص مقربين جدا ما بالكم اشخاص لا اعرفهم!



الأخ أدهم 
أتابع ومتابع لما يدور في مناقشاتكم 
أنا موجود في جدة .. يمكنك الإتصال بي .
إذا رغبت في الإتصال سوف أراسلك على الخاص وترتيب للقاء .
وم ثم وضع منهجية لإثبات إختراعك ..
سواءا عن طريق جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز او مدينة الملك عبدالعزيز للعلوم والتقنية .


تحياتي .
​


----------



## adham_90 (6 مارس 2011)

اشكر كل من مر على كلامي او قرأه واشكر اخلاقكم العالية التي هيا والله ما اهتم لها فلا علم لنا بلا اخلاق وانتم مثال لذلك ، انا بعد رد اخوي زملكاوي لي وبعد ان قرأته بدأت احس انه لا حق لي فعلا بالاندفاع والمناقشة والتأكيد وان اكثر من الكلام بلا طائل خصوصا انني اناقش بأمر لم اعرضه عليكم اصلا ومن حقكم الرفض والاعتراض ومن حقي ايضا التكتم الحرص واشكر لكم تفهمكم. فبدأت حاليا بخطوات عملية لتصميم اشكال القطع وتعديلها للشكل الأفضل قبل التصنيع والى ذلك الوقت سألتزم السكوت.



> انا لا أعلم وليست لدي اي خبرة لضمان حقوقي الفكرية ابدا ولا أعلم كيف بإمكاني البدء في ذلك واتمنى المساعدة


هذا ردي للأخ زملكاوي فأنا لا اطلب مساعدة مادية حاليا لكني اطلب مساعدة بارشادي او دعمي في كيفية حفظ حقوقي بالفكرة . ولا اريد الاطالة في الرد فكل كلامك صحيح ولك كل الحق فيه الى ان اثبت العكس اليس كذلك!!

استاذي المكرم د . حسين وصلتني رسالتك ويسعدني ان اسمع منك اكثر .

د. محمد باشراحيل اتمنى التواصل واللقاء فمعرفتك شرف لي واذا تم اللقاء ان شاء الله اتمنى افادتي بكيفية ضمان فكرتي أولا وذلك ليس تشكيكا بأحد معاذ الله ولكن من كثرة ثقتي في الناس بأمور اخرى خسرت مستقبلي كاملا ولم يعد لي امرا اتمسك به الا هذا فأريده ، نتكلم لاحقا انتظر رسالتك في الخاص.


----------



## يعيش (6 مارس 2011)

انا عندى الحل


----------



## د حسين (6 مارس 2011)

*كلنا آذان صاغية*



adham_90 قال:


> فبدأت حاليا بخطوات عملية لتصميم اشكال القطع وتعديلها للشكل الأفضل قبل التصنيع والى ذلك الوقت سألتزم السكوت.
> 
> .


لا ياسيد أدهم .... لم نطلب منك السكوت ... بل طلبنا منك ان تصغي الينا بروح رياضية .. وانا شخصيا أرجوك ان تطلعنا على ما تريد أول بأول وخطوة خطوة وبالتفصيل الممل .. لربما استطعت ان اقنعك في الوقت المناسب بطريقة منطقية وبالطريقة التي تراها مناسبة ((وأفضل ان تكون على العام هنا بالملتقى من أجل الفائدة للجميع )) حيث ان فشل الاختراع مثلا يفيدنا من خلال مناقشة مفرداته التي ستكون مفيدة لأمور أخرى ....
تقبل تحياتي وبانتظار مشاركاتك ولاتخجل ونحن معك 
أخي العزيز لاتظن اني استدرجك لأسرق فكرتك ... فلدي من الأفكار المدهشة ما يكفي لكتاب ألف صفحة وشكرا 
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 مارس 2011)

adham_90 قال:


> اشكر كل من مر على كلامي او قرأه واشكر اخلاقكم العالية التي هيا والله ما اهتم لها فلا علم لنا بلا اخلاق وانتم مثال لذلك ، انا بعد رد اخوي زملكاوي لي وبعد ان قرأته بدأت احس انه لا حق لي فعلا بالاندفاع والمناقشة والتأكيد وان اكثر من الكلام بلا طائل خصوصا انني اناقش بأمر لم اعرضه عليكم اصلا ومن حقكم الرفض والاعتراض ومن حقي ايضا التكتم الحرص واشكر لكم تفهمكم. فبدأت حاليا بخطوات عملية لتصميم اشكال القطع وتعديلها للشكل الأفضل قبل التصنيع والى ذلك الوقت سألتزم السكوت.
> 
> هذا ردي للأخ زملكاوي فأنا لا اطلب مساعدة مادية حاليا لكني اطلب مساعدة بارشادي او دعمي في كيفية حفظ حقوقي بالفكرة . ولا اريد الاطالة في الرد فكل كلامك صحيح ولك كل الحق فيه الى ان اثبت العكس اليس كذلك!!
> 
> ...


 
الأخ أدهم تم تزويدكم برقم هاتف جوالي 
يمكنكم الإتصال بي. 
وأعلم انني ولله الحمد لا أسعى لشهرة أو مال أوسمعة. 

تحياتي .​


----------



## zamalkawi (6 مارس 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ أدهم
> أتابع ومتابع لما يدور في مناقشاتكم
> أنا موجود في جدة .. يمكنك الإتصال بي .
> إذا رغبت في الإتصال سوف أراسلك على الخاص وترتيب للقاء .
> ...





adham_90 قال:


> د. محمد باشراحيل اتمنى التواصل واللقاء فمعرفتك شرف لي واذا تم اللقاء ان شاء الله اتمنى افادتي بكيفية ضمان فكرتي أولا وذلك ليس تشكيكا بأحد معاذ الله ولكن من كثرة ثقتي في الناس بأمور اخرى خسرت مستقبلي كاملا ولم يعد لي امرا اتمسك به الا هذا فأريده ، نتكلم لاحقا انتظر رسالتك في الخاص.




أعتقد أنه بعد عرض د. باشراحيل للمساعدة، وتواجده في نفس المدينة التي يقيم بها الأخ أدهم، وبعد قبول الأخ أدهم لعرض د. باشراحيل، لم يعد هناك الكثير ليقال

وأشكر د. باشراحيل على جوده بوقته وعلمه للمساعدة، وأشكر الأخ أدهم على رحابة صدره

وأوجه للأخ أدهم رسالة وهي أنه رغم أنني لا أعرف د. باشراحيل شخصيا، إلا أنني من خلال معرفتي به على صفحات هذا المنتدى أقول أنه شخص جدير بالثقة، ولك أن تطمئن بأنك يمكنك عرض فكرة مشروعك عليه دون خوف، وثق أنه سيحافظ على حقوقك في فكرتك، وسيساعدك بعلمه الغزير، فلا داعي للتحفظ في عرض فكرتك عليه أثناء لقائك به بإذن الله


----------



## محمـ ـد (6 مارس 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخ أدهم تم تزويدكم برقم هاتف جوالي
> 
> يمكنكم الإتصال بي.
> وأعلم انني ولله الحمد لا أسعى لشهرة أو مال أوسمعة. ​
> تحياتي .​


الله يجزيك الخير يا دكتور محمد , أرجو منك أن تعد تقريراً عن اللقاء إذا تم إن شاء الله .
أما بالنسبة للأخ أدهم فأدعو له بالتوفيق .
أخي أدهم إعلم أن الدكتور محمد ثقة في الملتقى لذلك لا تخاف و إن شاء الله خير .​


----------



## adham_90 (6 مارس 2011)

اتصلت بالدكتور محمد وحددنا موعد للقاء في يوم الثلثاء بعد الغد وسيكون للتعارف مبدئيا وقد يكون لأكثر من ذلك والله اعلم لأني متفائل به خيرا ان شاء الله .
يا دكتور حسين انا شاب مرح وطيب وروحي رياضية جدا جدا لدرجة ان اسمي المستعار في الانترنت منذ 6 سنوات هوا (الروح رياضية) فأنا والله لم اسكت لأنني اريد السكوت ولكني فضلت السكوت لأن فكرتي والحمدلله الذي يسرها لي سهلة وبسيطة وليس فيها من التعقيد الكثير وفي نفس الوقت مدهشة اكثر بكثير مما ذكرت فاذا ما شرحت ولو جزئية صغيرة منها ستستطيع الوصول بسهولة لباقي الفكرة واذا كنت انت انسان تمتاز بالامانة والثقة فلا تنسى اننا هنا نتحدث للملأ والكل يستطيع ان يقرأ ما نكتب واذا لم تأخذ فكرتي انت فهناك الآلاف ممن قد يفعل ذلك ويسبقني لنسبها لنفسه ، ففي حال انها نجحت ستعرف ويعرف الجميع بذلك وان شاء الله انها ستنجح وفي حال انها فشلت فأيضاً سيعرف الجميع بتفاصيلها التي من الممكن ان يستفيد منها غيري كما قلت . ففكرتي كما اسلفت سابقاً متواضعة التكلفة وينتج منها قوة لاتصدق ومجااااانية وبالامكان تطبيقها في اي مكان ولكن اعيد واكرر انها تعتمد على طاقة ولكنها مجانية 100% لدرجة ان في احد جزئيات الفكرة كان هناك من حاجة لطاقة كهربائية بسيطة جدا قد تكفي بطارية صغيرة لسدها ولكني صممت تصميم بسيط للغاية للاستغناء عن البطارية ايضا ولكي يكون عمل المحرك ميكانيكياً تماما.
تبادر الى ذهني سؤال بسيط بعد ردود الكثير من المهندسين او المتابعين للموضوع واتمنى الاجابة عليه ، ماذا يعني اختراع محرك كالذي اتحدث عنه وما قيمته خصوصا ان هناك الآلاف من العلماء كما ذكرتم قد حاولوا ويأسوا من امكانية انجازه! وكم تعطيه من 10 في حال انه نجح وعمل؟ مع العلم ان 1 تعني سيء وليس له فائده و10 لإختراع يعتبر ثورة .


----------



## zamalkawi (6 مارس 2011)

adham_90 قال:


> ماذا يعني اختراع محرك كالذي اتحدث عنه وما قيمته خصوصا ان هناك الآلاف من العلماء كما ذكرتم قد حاولوا ويأسوا من امكانية انجازه! وكم تعطيه من 10 في حال انه نجح وعمل؟ مع العلم ان 1 تعني سيء وليس له فائده و10 لإختراع يعتبر ثورة .



في هذه الحالة أعطيه 10 من 10، ولكن أكرر، مستحيل أن ينتج هذا المحرك أي طاقة لو لا يستقي مقدارا أكبر من الطاقة من مصدر خارجي
فلو كان محركك لا يستقي أي طاقة خارجية فهو بالتأكيد لن يعمل
أما لو كنت اكتشفت طريقة لإدخال طاقة طبيعية إلى محركك، ويقوم محركك بتحويلها إلى طاقة ميكانيكية مفيدة، فبالتأكيد تكون فكرة رائعة
أما لو كانت الفكرة تعتمد على إدخال الطاقة إلى محركك بطريقة أخرى (مثلاعن طريق ميكانكية معينة تدخل الجسم في الماء من أسفل) فحتى لو عمل المحرك فهو لن ينتج أي طاقة مفيدة لأنه لا يأخذ أي طاقة طبيعية من مصدر خارجي

على كل حال فلننتظر لنرى رأي د. باشراحيل
وأوصيك بعدم تصلب الفكر، فلو أفتى د. باشراحيل بعدم نجاح فكرتك (كما أتوقع) وأورد لك الأدلة على كلامه، فعليك أن تتقبل رأيه بصدر رحب ولا تكابر في الاعتراف بخطئك


----------



## pic2007 (6 مارس 2011)

*حتى لا نكون خارجين على القانون؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

في البداية:
اللهم انصر الشعب الليبي وخلصهُ من المرتزقة واعوانه...

اللهم أمييييييييييييييييييييين ..يامسلمين دعواتكم..لأخوتكم المسلمين..


أحد أسرار الطاقة المجانية الهامة هو في استخدام الترددات المرتفعة وتفسير ذلك -والله أعلم- للاستفادة من الطبيعة الموجية -الجسيمية، فهل يمكن للالكترونات مثلا بعضها أو معظمها من الاختفاء هذا غير ممكن حسب الطبيعة الجسيمية لكنه مقبول حسب الطبيعة الموجية!!!

الطول الموجي=سرعة الضوء/الترددالمستخدم 

في الواقع هناك مجال للطول الموجي يتراوح مابين سرعة الضوء و1.618*سرعة الضوء، الأكثر كفاءة أي

الطول الموجي=1.618*سرعة الضوء/الترددالمستخدم 

{ النسبة الذهبية وهي الثابت الطبيعي وليس الرياضي الموجود في كل التصاميم الطبيعية}
بالامكان اثبات رياضيا انطلاقا من معادلة الموجة ان النسبة الذهبية هي الاكثر كفاءة على الاطلاق فلا عجب أننا نجدها في التصاميم الطبيعية!!!

الخلاصة هي اختيار وشيعة بحيث طولها يساوي الطول الموجي للتردد المستخدم.

الرقم الذهبي معروف على الأرجح منذ عصور ما قبل التاريخ. فقد استعمله مهندسون وفنانون كثر منذ العصور القديمة. فهرم "خوفو"، المبني في سنة 2800 ق.م. تقريبا، يظهر أن مهندسه استعمل الرقم الذهبي وكذلك شأن "البارثينون" بأثينا، الذي تم بناؤه في القرن الخامس ق.م وأيضا يوجد فى أهرامات الجيزة بمصر.

اتمنى للسيد أدهم النجاح والتوفيق فيما يهدف له ان شاء الله وأذكره بحكاية المصباح فلم ينجح توماس اديسون في المحاولة الاولى فربما وصلت الالف محاولة _فاشلة_
فمن حسن حظه أنه لم يطلب مشورة البعض والا أكدوا له استحالة الفكرة نهائيا وربما نكون حتى الآن لا يوجد عندنا مصباح؟؟؟
فبدون شك فتوماس اديسون ذكي جدا الا انني اعتقد أن نيكولا تسلا يفوقه ذكاءا ويجب ان نحصل على اعمال تسلا من حولنا.
صدق او لا تصدق لقد وجدت في سلة تسلا المهملة الترانزيستور المغناطيسي!!!
الكترونيات بدون اشباه نواقل، انه عالم مختلف تماما من حيث السرعة و الأداء والكفاءة!!!
الأثير انها الحقيقة التي حرمنا منها طيلة قرن؟ فهل يمكننا الحديث عنها بدون ان نكون مخالفين للقانون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتي.


----------



## zamalkawi (7 مارس 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> في الواقع هناك مجال للطول الموجي يتراوح مابين سرعة الضوء و1.618*سرعة الضوء، الأكثر كفاءة أي
> 
> الطول الموجي=1.618*سرعة الضوء/الترددالمستخدم


عود حميد لعادة غير حميدة، تكتب متصورا أن كلامك شفاف، وما أن تنطق حرفا سنفهم منه مقالا كاملا
وتكتب كلاما غير مترابط، وتظن أننا دخلنا في تلافيف عقلك وسنفهمه تلقائيا
عودة لكتابة كلام غريب لا تفهم هل هو كلام أدبي شاعري أم طلاسم علمية أم مزيج ينفرد به السيد بيك
عودة لكتابة كلام لا تعرف هل هو موجه للأدباء أم للعوام أم للمهندسين أم للفيزيائيين أم لسكان الكواكب الأخرى
سيدي الفاضل، كيف نصل لهذا الطول الموجي أساسا؟ فمع ثبات سرعة الضوء، فلو حصلنا على طول موجي يساوي ما في المعادلة أعلاه سيعني بالضرورة اختلاف التردد؟
أم أنك تريد زيادة سرعة الضوء؟ وكيف تريد زيادتها؟
حقا أتمنى أن أفهم منك شيئا تقوله
وأتمنى أن تدرك أنت أن كلامك غير مفهوم، وعليك بذل مزيدا من الجهد في الإيضاح


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
حتى لم يوفق الموضوع
في ان يستفاد منة في
اختراع جديد يفيد العالم
مع ان عدد المشاهدات 
للمواضيع ٤٥ ألف مشاهدة

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع له فائدة على مر السنين


----------



## نور جابر (8 مارس 2011)

نحن في انتظار نتيجة اللقاء العلمي المرتقب ومعرفة رأي الاساتذه الكبار من حقيقة الفكره فيزيائيا .
ومدي قبولها للتنفيذ علي ارض الواقع
ومادمنا نتكلم في العلم فلايوجد مستحيل
تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## zamalkawi (8 مارس 2011)

نور جابر قال:


> ومادمنا نتكلم في العلم فلايوجد مستحيل
> تحياتي للجميع​


أختلف معك أخي
ما دمنا نتكلم في العلم فنحن محكومون بما أتاحه الله لنا من قوانين طبيعية
فالله سخر لنا الكون، ووضع القوانين الطبيعية التي نخضع لها شئنا أم أبينا
فليس معنى العلم أننا نصنع المستحيل، فلا يقدر على صنع المستحيل إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى
نحن كبشر نعلم أقل القليل من العلم، ومن هنا يظن البعض أنه بمزيد من العلم قد نصنع المستحيل، ولكن هذا غير ممكن
ربما ما كان مستحيلا قديما أصبح مألوفا اليوم، مثل الطيران، ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن الطيران مستحيل، ولكن فقط ظن بعض الأقدمون أنه مستحيل
أما كسر قوانين الطبيعة التي خلقها الله، وسخر لنا بها الكون، فهذا هو المستحيل بعينه


----------



## مؤيد الشويات (8 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز صقر انا عندي محاوله في صنع محرك مغناطسيس دائم وعندي مشكله واحدة اذا ساعدتني سيكون محركي في الاسواق خلال ثلاثة اشهر بطريقة رسميه او غير رسميه الحمد لله عندي المال و معضم الادوات التي تلزم لاكن اريد ماده غازله للمغناطيس ارجو المساعدة


----------



## adham_90 (9 مارس 2011)

تقابلنا اليوم انا والدكتور محمد جزاه الله خيراً ، والحق يقال ولن اجامله او احابيه في كلامي انني دعوت الله ان يكون انسان ذا اخلاق وامانة وان يكن وفيه وفيه لأني لم اعرفه مسبقاً ، وفاجئني بأنه اكثر بكثير مما طلبت فقد كان مثالا للرجل العاقل ذو اخلاق عالية وعلم ومعرفة واسعة و رجل قمة بالطيبة وكانت النية ان نقضي سوياً ساعة بالكثير فمضى الوقت بنا لـ 4 ساعات لأن لكل موضوع تشعبات كثيرة تدخلك في مواضيع اخرى ومنها لاخرى واستفدت الكثير من كلامه ومعرفته وخبرته بالحياة ، وقد ارتحت له ووثقت فيه وانا اثق ان انسان بأخلاقه العالية وبإيمانه هو محل ثقة لأضع بين يديه أمانه سواء الفكرة او غيرها وانام بعدها قرير العين ، وانا سأتكلم فقط من بين كل ما دار بيننا من كلام عن ما يهم فكرتي التي اجتمعنا من اجلها فقط ، وقد قمت بتلخيص كلام استاذي الدكتور محمد عنها كنقاط وسأسبقه بالرد ليقوم بعدها هوا باعطاء رأيه والتعقيب على كلامي في حال كان له تعقيب ، والنقاط باختصار شديد هيا كما يلي :

- في اي فكرة جديدة يجب ان يكون صاحب الفكرة من ذوي الاختصاص بنفس الفكرة او الاختراع التي تم التوصل لها فاذا كانت تتعلق بالهندسة الميكانيكية يجب ان يكون مهندس ميكانيك واذا كانت بالطب يجب ان يكون طبيبا .. الخ .
- بغض النظر هل ستولد الفكرة حركة مستمرة او لن تولد ، يجب ان آتي بالمعادلة الفيزيائية الكاملة والحل الفيزيائي عن فكرتي والذي يثبت كم حجم الطاقة الداخلة للمحرك وكم هي الطاقة المخرجة من المحرك.
- يجب حساب التكلفة للمحرك بناءا على الهدف المراد من الفكرة ، فاذا كان لتوليد كهرباء مثلا فيجب ان يكون مجدي اقتصادياً والكهرباء الناتجة منه بعد اتمامه اقل من سعر السوق والا فالفكرة من اساسها ليست ذات قيمة .
- يجب رسم تصميمات الفكرة وشرحها كاملة .
- يجب صنع نموذج مصغر للفكرة .
- اذا لم استطع ان أوجد المعادلات الفيزيائية للفكرة فيجب علي الاستعانة باختصاصي واطلاعه على الفكرة واذا تم ذلك وقام الاختصاصي بحل معادلات الفكرة يكون هو صاحب الفكرة وليس انا لأن اساس الفكرة قواعد واساسات علمية وليس نظريات بدائية وفكرة مجردة.
- لا يعتبر محرك قائم على قوة الطفو محرك ينتج طاقة مجانية لأن ظاهرة الطفو ليست مجانية مثلها كمثل الطاقة الشمسية وامواج البحر وحتى النفط لأنها متواجدة في الأصل في الطبيعة بشكل مجاني لكن تكاليف المحرك وصيانته وتشغيله تضاف للتكلفة وللطاقة المنتجة وبهذا لا يمكن اعتباره محرك ينتج طاقة مجانية نهائيا ، وقد تكون طاقته اعلى تكلفة من تلك المنتجة من محرك يعمل على الوقود الاحفوري .
- اذا ما عرضت فكرتي على اي جهة داعمة للإختراعات لن تقبل ولن ينظر حتى في امر الفكرة الا لو اتممت لها كل ما ذكر سابقاً ( المعادلات الفيزيائية للفكرة - التصميم والشرح - نموذج مصغر ) .


كل النقاط المذكورة سابقاً هيا الكلام الحرفي لاستاذي د.محمد باشراحيل لي باختصار ،وهذا ما طلبه مني في حالة كنت اريد اثبات فكرتي او اثبات نجاحها . وكان كلامنا عن فكرتي قليل نسبيا لأنني كان علي حل معادلات الفكرة الفيزيائية ليطلع عليها وبناءا عليها يحكم بنجاحها او فشلها اما شرح الفكرة بدون معادلات واسس علمية لا يمكن ان يصدر به حكم مبدأي ، وليسامحني لو انقصت في كلامه او زدت عن غير قصد واشكره جزيل الشكر على وقته وعلى استضافته الكريمة لي ، وبهذا استودعكم الله لأكمل طريقي بمكان آخر وابحث لفكرتي عن داعم يتبناها ، متمنياً للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح .


----------



## adham_90 (9 مارس 2011)

صحيح قبل ان اخرج تذكرت قصة حقيقية طريفة قد تكون مسلية لأستاذي د. محمد باشراحيل ولكم ، وبها حكمة معينة من الممكن الاستفادة منها خصوصاً انها تمس موضوعنا وهيا 

في امتحان الفيزياء في جامعة كوبنهاجن بالدانمرك جاء أحد أسئلة الامتحان كالتالي: كيف تحدد ارتفاع ناطحة سحاب باستخدام الباروميتر (جهاز قياس الضغط الجوي)
*(الاجابة الصحيحة: بقياس الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على سطح الارض وعلى سطح ناطحة السحاب).*


*إحدى الاجابات استفزت أستاذ الفيزياء وجعلته يقرر رسوب صاحب الاجابة بدون قراءة باقي إجاباته على الاسئلة الاخرى.الاجابة المستفزة هي: أربط الباروميتر بحبل طويل وأدلي الخيط من أعلى ناطحة السحاب حتى يمس الباروميتر الأرض. ثم أقيس طول الخيط.*

*غضب أستاذ المادة لأن الطالب قاس له ارتفاع الناطحة بأسلوب بدائي ليس له علاقة بالباروميتر أو بالفيزياء , تظلم الطالب مؤكدا أن إجابته صحيحة 100% وحسب قوانين الجامعة عين خبير للبت في القضية.*


*أفاد تقرير الحكم بأن إجابة الطالب صحيحة لكنها لا تدل على معرفته بمادة الفيزياء. وتقرر إعطاء الطالب فرصة أخرى لاثبات معرفته العلمية.*
*ثم طرح عليه الحكم نفس السؤال شفهيا. فكر الطالب قليلا وقال" لدي إجابات كثيرة لقياس ارتفاع الناطحة ولا أدري أيها أختار" فقال الحكم: "هات كل ما عندك".*

*فأجاب الطالب:*
*- يمكن إلقاء الباروميتر من أعلى ناطحة السحاب على الارض، ويقاس الزمن الذي يستغرقه الباروميتر حتى يصل إلى الارض، وبالتالي يمكن حساب ارتفاع الناطحة . باستخدام قانون الجاذبية الارضية.*

*- اذا كانت الشمس مشرقة، يمكن قياس طول ظل الباروميتر وطول ظل ناطحة السحاب فنعرف ارتفاع الناطحة من قانون التناسب بين الطولين وبين الظلين.*
*- إذا **اردنا حلا سريعا يريح عقولنا، فإن أفضل طريقة لقياس ارتفاع الناطحة باستخدام الباروميتر هي أن نقول لحارس الناطحة: "ساعطيك هذا الباروميتر الجديد هدية إذا قلت لي كم يبلغ ارتفاع هذه الناطحة" *
*- أما إذا أردنا تعقيد الأمور فسنحسب ارتفاع الناطحة بواسطة الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على سطح الارض وأعلى ناطحة السحاب باستخدام الباروميتر. *

*كان الحكم ينتظر الاجابة الرابعة التي تدل على فهم الطالب لمادة الفيزياء *
*بينما الطالب يعتقد أن الاجابة الرابعة هي أسوأ الاجابات لانها أصعبها وأكثرها تعقيدا. بقي أن نقول أن اسم هذا الطالب هو " نيلز بور " وهو لم ينجح فقط في مادة الفيزياء، بل إنه الدانمركي الوحيد الذي حاز على جائزة نوبل في الفيزياء.*


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 مارس 2011)

adham_90 قال:


> تقابلنا اليوم انا والدكتور محمد جزاه الله خيراً ، والحق يقال ولن اجامله او احابيه في كلامي انني دعوت الله ان يكون انسان ذا اخلاق وامانة وان يكن وفيه وفيه لأني لم اعرفه مسبقاً ، وفاجئني بأنه اكثر بكثير مما طلبت فقد كان مثالا للرجل العاقل ذو اخلاق عالية وعلم ومعرفة واسعة و رجل قمة بالطيبة وكانت النية ان نقضي سوياً ساعة بالكثير فمضى الوقت بنا لـ 4 ساعات لأن لكل موضوع تشعبات كثيرة تدخلك في مواضيع اخرى ومنها لاخرى واستفدت الكثير من كلامه ومعرفته وخبرته بالحياة ، وقد ارتحت له ووثقت فيه وانا اثق ان انسان بأخلاقه العالية وبإيمانه هو محل ثقة لأضع بين يديه أمانه سواء الفكرة او غيرها وانام بعدها قرير العين ، وانا سأتكلم فقط من بين كل ما دار بيننا من كلام عن ما يهم فكرتي التي اجتمعنا من اجلها فقط ، وقد قمت بتلخيص كلام استاذي الدكتور محمد عنها كنقاط وسأسبقه بالرد ليقوم بعدها هوا باعطاء رأيه والتعقيب على كلامي في حال كان له تعقيب ، والنقاط باختصار شديد هيا كما يلي :
> 
> - في اي فكرة جديدة يجب ان يكون صاحب الفكرة من ذوي الاختصاص بنفس الفكرة او الاختراع التي تم التوصل لها فاذا كانت تتعلق بالهندسة الميكانيكية يجب ان يكون مهندس ميكانيك واذا كانت بالطب يجب ان يكون طبيبا .. الخ .
> - بغض النظر هل ستولد الفكرة حركة مستمرة او لن تولد ، يجب ان آتي بالمعادلة الفيزيائية الكاملة والحل الفيزيائي (الهندسي) عن فكرتي والذي يثبت كم حجم الطاقة الداخلة للمحرك وكم هي الطاقة المخرجة من المحرك.
> ...


 

أولا أشكر الأخ أدهم على كلماته اللبقة وحسن إنتقاء عباراته وتقريظه والتي واجهني بها 
وأجبته مباشرة بقول" اللهم أجعلني خيرا مما يظنون ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون وأغفر لي ملا يعلمون "​ 
وسوف أعلق على المداخلة بشكل عام ولن أدخل في تفاصيل الحوار ..
وقد عدلت طفيفا على المشاركة علما أن المعادلات الهندسية هي صيغ رياضية لظواهر فيزيائية ( طبيعية) 
العلاقة بين المعادلات الهندسية والمعادلات الرياضية Engineering and Mathematical Form ​ 
أما بالنسبة لهذه الجملة​


> لا يعتبر محرك قائم على قوة الطفو محرك ينتج طاقة مجانية لأن ظاهرة الطفو ليست مجانية مثلها كمثل الطاقة الشمسية وامواج البحر وحتى النفط لأنها متواجدة في الأصل في الطبيعة بشكل مجاني


 
تصحيحا للجملة ( لأن بها تعارض) ظاهرة الطفو مثلها مثل غيرها من الظواهر الطبيعية وما أودعه الله 
في هذا الكون هو مجاني ..​ 
أما بخصوص القصة المسلية أخي أدهم فهي حقيقة لأن الوصول إلى الحل يكون من عدة طريق 
وهناك أكثر من طريقة للحل في بعض المسائل .​ 


> إحدى الاجابات استفزت أستاذ الفيزياء وجعلته يقرر رسوب صاحب الاجابة بدون قراءة باقي إجاباته على الاسئلة الاخرى.الاجابة المستفزة هي: أربط الباروميتر بحبل طويل وأدلي الخيط من أعلى ناطحة السحاب حتى يمس الباروميتر الأرض. ثم أقيس طول الخيط.


 
صاحب الإجابة هو طالب في نفس التخصص مع رؤى مختلفة للحل .. وقد مكنه ذلك من وضع عدة طرق .​ 
كما ذكرت لك بأن معظم الإكتشافات والإختراعات الحديثة مرت بعدة مراحل من بدائية إلى أن توصل العلم إلى هذه المرحلة.​ 


> وبهذا استودعكم الله لأكمل طريقي بمكان آخر وابحث لفكرتي عن داعم يتبناها ، متمنياً للجميع بالتوفيق والنجاح


 
وأختم بأمنياتي لك بالتوفيق والنجاح والتوصل إلى ما تصبو إليه .​ 
وفقك الله وسدد أمرك وسهل لك سبل الخير.​


----------



## د حسين (9 مارس 2011)

*فرحت وضحكت من أعماق قلبي*



adham_90 قال:


> صحيح قبل ان اخرج تذكرت قصة حقيقية طريفة قد تكون مسلية لأستاذي د. محمد باشراحيل ولكم ، وبها حكمة معينة من الممكن الاستفادة منها خصوصاً انها تمس موضوعنا وهيا
> 
> في امتحان الفيزياء في جامعة كوبنهاجن بالدانمرك جاء أحد أسئلة الامتحان كالتالي: كيف تحدد ارتفاع ناطحة سحاب باستخدام الباروميتر (جهاز قياس الضغط الجوي)
> *(الاجابة الصحيحة: بقياس الفرق بين الضغط الجوي على سطح الارض وعلى سطح ناطحة السحاب).*
> ...



شكرا جزيلا أخي أدهم ::: لقد أسعدتني قصتك وفعلا ضحكت من أعماق قلبي سرورا ..لأن القصة معبرة وممتازة .... ولكن كان من المفروض على الطالب ان يكون أكثر بعدا ومنطقية بمراعاة جو الامتحان وكان عليه ان يذكر الفكرة الأخيرة في بداية الجواب ثم يعود ليوضح الأمور الأخرى .وليس من الحكمة استفزاز من هو أكثر علما منا.(( وهنا المشكلة )).. أعتقد ان الغرور هو الذي دفع الطالب لمثل هذا التصرف ... (( ابعدنا الله عن الغرور )) والغرور هو مرحلة من مراحل الثقة العالية بالنفس وبينهم شعرة .... أرجوك ياسيد أدهم ان تتلمس هذه الشعرة ..
حيث لاحظت من مشاركتك التي سبقتها انك تريد ان تجد لنفسك طريقا آخر (( واستنتج من ذلك انك لم تقتنع برأي الدكتور محمد (( ويبدو ان الدكتور محمد كان لطيفا معك أكثر من اللازم ( وهذا جيد )) ولكن غير كافي ... بل يجب تحديد الناحية العلمية ونتائجها ولو كانت قاسية وبشجاعة )) .
... يتبع....​


----------



## د حسين (9 مارس 2011)

*تابع*

أخي العزيز أدهم 
أتوقع انك لن تجد مكان آخر أفضل من هذا الملتقى ((( وانا أعتز كثيرا بانتسابي له لما فيه من خبرات وجو عائلي من التفاهم والمساعدات وفعلا تجد بين ثناياه معلومات قيمة ولا تقدر بثمن )))
لهذا أعرض عليك ان ازودك بالمعادلات المطلوبة بطريقة مبسطة لتساعدك في اتمام ابحاثك وهذا يضمن عدم تسرب اسرارك (( بشرط ان تعدني بعدم الانسحاب من النقاش عندما تصل الأمور لنتائج لاترضيك )).. واذا كنت تريدها بيني وبينك فلقد أرسلت لك ايميلي الخاص للمراسلة .... واذا كنت ممن يسافرون الى سوريا صيفا فانا بانتظارك اذا أحببت ... وشكرا
​


----------



## نور جابر (9 مارس 2011)

عفوا اخي زمالكاوي.
ربما نكون متفقين في المعني ولكن نختلف في المضمون .
مع احترامي الشديد بعلمك وثقافتك ورأيك ولكن .​ 



> ما دمنا نتكلم في العلم فنحن محكومون بما أتاحه الله لنا من قوانين طبيعية





> فالله سخر لنا الكون، ووضع القوانين الطبيعية التي نخضع لها شئنا أم أبينا
> 
> فليس معنى العلم أننا نصنع المستحيل،​


 
هناك قوانين الهيه وسنن كونيه لايمكن العبث بها او محاولة تغيرها وهذا هو الجنون المحقق .

مثل اتجاه شروق وغروب الشمس او اتجاه دوران الارض او مسارات الكواكب وهكذا .
اما القوانين الفيزيائيه ( الطبيعيه ) فهي قوانين وضعيه وضعها بشر مثلنا وهم اجتهدوا في تفسير الظواهر الطبيعيه ووضعها في اطار معادلات وقوانين وهم لم يصفهم الله بالعصمه من الخطئ .
وهؤلاء العلماء الكثير منهم في زمنهم اتهموا بالجنون والهرتقه والشعوزه . الذين نمجدهم نحن اليوم .
اما ( المستحيل ) فهي كلمه نسبيه تختلف بأختلاف الزمن الذي يطرح في الموضوع .
مثلا لو ذهبت الي رحله للماضي 500 سنه وخاطبت اشهر علماء العالم وقلت لهم ان الانسان يستطيع ان يسير فوق سطح القمر وانك ممكن تخاطب عشرة افراد بالصوت والصوره موزعين بين قارات العالم في لحظه واحدة و...............و.............. الخ .
تأكد انك كنت ستسمع منهم ان هذا هو من قممم المستحيلات والجنون و يعارض كل القوانين العلميه والاديان والاعراف .
اذا كلمة المستحيل نسسسسسبببببببببببييييييييه للزمن .
وتقبل تحياتي وكلامي بروح الزمالكويه الرياضيه .​


----------



## zamalkawi (9 مارس 2011)

نور جابر قال:


> عفوا اخي زمالكاوي.
> ربما نكون متفقين في المعني ولكن نختلف في المضمون .
> مع احترامي الشديد بعلمك وثقافتك ورأيك ولكن .​
> 
> ...



سيدي الفاضل
القوانين الفيزيائية هي قوانين طبيعية وضعها الخالق، وكسر هذه القوانين هو ضرب من الخيال
ولأننا لا نعرف هذه القوانين، فنحن نحاول اكتشافها، ولأننا بشر، لذا فقد نصيب وقد نخطئ في اكتشافنا لهذه القوانين
فمثلا، نضع قانونا يقول أن الإجهاد يتناسب خطيا مع الانفعال، ثم نكتشف بعض أن بعض المواد لا تتبع هذه العلاقة الخطية
أو نكتشف قوة جذب الأرض، ونضع لها قانونا، ثم نكتشف أنه في الفضاء لا توجد جاذبية أرضية
أو يكتشف نيوتن قوانينه الشهيرة ثم نكتشف بعدها أنها لا تنطبق على الأجسام متناهية الكبر أو الجسيمات متناهية الصغر أو الأجسام ذات السرعات العالية جدا

أما قانون الطبيعة، القانون الفيزيائي، لا ينكسر، سواء اكتشفناه أم لم نكتشفه


----------



## zamalkawi (9 مارس 2011)

adham_90 قال:


> تقابلنا اليوم انا والدكتور محمد جزاه الله خيراً ، والحق يقال ولن اجامله او احابيه في كلامي انني دعوت الله ان يكون انسان ذا اخلاق وامانة وان يكن وفيه وفيه لأني لم اعرفه مسبقاً ، وفاجئني بأنه اكثر بكثير مما طلبت فقد كان مثالا للرجل العاقل ذو اخلاق عالية وعلم ومعرفة واسعة و رجل قمة بالطيبة وكانت النية ان نقضي سوياً ساعة بالكثير فمضى الوقت بنا لـ 4 ساعات لأن لكل موضوع تشعبات كثيرة تدخلك في مواضيع اخرى ومنها لاخرى واستفدت الكثير من كلامه ومعرفته وخبرته بالحياة ، وقد ارتحت له ووثقت فيه وانا اثق ان انسان بأخلاقه العالية وبإيمانه هو محل ثقة لأضع بين يديه أمانه سواء الفكرة او غيرها وانام بعدها قرير العين ، وانا سأتكلم فقط من بين كل ما دار بيننا من كلام عن ما يهم فكرتي التي اجتمعنا من اجلها فقط ، وقد قمت بتلخيص كلام استاذي الدكتور محمد عنها كنقاط وسأسبقه بالرد ليقوم بعدها هوا باعطاء رأيه والتعقيب على كلامي في حال كان له تعقيب ، والنقاط باختصار شديد هيا كما يلي :
> 
> - في اي فكرة جديدة يجب ان يكون صاحب الفكرة من ذوي الاختصاص بنفس الفكرة او الاختراع التي تم التوصل لها فاذا كانت تتعلق بالهندسة الميكانيكية يجب ان يكون مهندس ميكانيك واذا كانت بالطب يجب ان يكون طبيبا .. الخ .
> - بغض النظر هل ستولد الفكرة حركة مستمرة او لن تولد ، يجب ان آتي بالمعادلة الفيزيائية الكاملة والحل الفيزيائي عن فكرتي والذي يثبت كم حجم الطاقة الداخلة للمحرك وكم هي الطاقة المخرجة من المحرك.
> ...


ولكني لم أفهم
هل عرضت فكرتك على د باشراحيل أم لا
هل أخبرك برأيه في الفكرة ذاتها أم لا؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته 

ان القوانين التي نعمل بها الآن نتجت عن 

١_ التعريفات
هي تحديد الشئ بذكر خواصه المميزة
مثل
القوة و الإزاحة و الطاقة
لايمكن اثبات بطلانها 
و لكن يمكن تغير مسماها أو الغائها 

٢_ القاعدة أو القانون
أمر كلي ينطبق على جميع جزئياته 
و ينقسم إلى 

قانون بشري له اثبات
مستنتج في التعريف لا يمكن بطلانه 
مثل قانون جيب التمام و قانون حل معادلة من الدرجة الثانية 

قانون تجريبي 
يكون تقريبي مثلا لأقرب واحد من ألف 
و يكون صحيح في مدى معين 
مثل القانون العام للغازات 
و يكون خاص بشيء معين
و أيضا لا يمكن اثبات بطلانه في نفس المدى و التقريب و نفس الشيء

٣_ النظرية 
جملة قوانين يرتبط بعضها ببعض
تحاول أن توضح الظواهر و الأشياء 
مثل نظريات الرياضيات 
و لابد لها من اثبات أو برهان 

٤_ البديهيه
قضيه الاعتراف بها لا يحتاج في تأييدها إلى قضايا ابسط منها 

و كذلك أنصح كل من يريد
طاقة حرة التوجه إلى القوانين التجريبية ليدرسها 
ليثبت لنفسه خطأها في مدى معين غير الموجود ثم يستنتج غيرها ثم يكمل تجربته 
اما في هذا المدي لايمكن اثبات خطأها 
ولذلك فكل من يقول طاقة حرة في قوانين طبقت في هذا المدى أثق مئة في المئة انها خاطئة


و مشكلة هؤلاء الناس
١_انهم ليس لديهم علم كافي 
‏٢_درسوا القوانين في صورة نصوص تحفظ بدون فهم 
‏٣_درسوا علاقات خاصة دون ذكر العامة فيظن القارئ انها عامة 
‏٤_لديهم هواجس تخيل لهم انهم على صواب و الجميع خاطئ 

و أخيرا أرجو التفرقة بين مواضيع
الطاقة الحرة و الطاقة المجانية ‏‎ ‎و الطاقة المتجددة

حيث الطاقة المجانية 
تارة تكون مع الطاقة الحرة
و تارة تكون مع الطاقة المتجددة

وشكرا

تحياتي محمد المصري


----------



## zamalkawi (10 مارس 2011)

أحب أن أضيف لمداخلة الأخ محمد المصري الرااااائعة، أن كلنا بريد الحصول على طاقة رخيصة أو مجانية، ولكن مروجو المحركات دائمة الحركة يظنون أننا نعارض لمجرد المعارضة أو لأننا لدينا غرض ما في نفسنا

وما أن تعارضه، بدلا من أن يحاول أن يفهم منك سبب معارضتك، ويحاورك في الأسباب حوارا علميا، تجده يصرخ بردود من نوعية ومن كان يتصور قديما أن الإنسان من الممكن أن يطير، وأن المخترعين لو فكروا بأسلوبنا هذا لظللنا في العصر الحجري حتى اليوم

فقط عليهم أن يعرفوا أن العلم ليس مقدسا وليس حكرا على أحد، ولكن من يريد معارضة العلم عليه أولا أن يعرف هذا الشيء الذي يعارضه

فمثلا، أذكر في حواري مع "مهندس" (للأسف) يقول لي أن الجاذبية تنتج قوة، والقوة تنتج طاقة، وبالتالي يمكن صنع عجلة ذاتية الدوران تعمل بالجاذبية

وهو رغم كونه مهندس، لا يعرف أي شيء عن هذه الأشياء التي يتحدث عنها

إن أفكار الطاقة الحرة مثل عجلة الجاذبية والمحرك الذي يعمل بالماء وغيرها تبدو براقة، وخادعة

لذا أطلب من أصحاب هذه الأفكار أن يتحلوا ببعض الصبر، وسعة الأفق، ويتقبلوا النقاش العلمي الهادئ الهادف عن هذه الأمور

وليس من المعقول أن نجد شخصا ما، متخصص في الطب البيطري مثلا، ولم يدرس الميكانيكا في حياته، ثم يأتي بفكرة محرك ميكانيكي دائم الحركة، وما أن يبدأ مهندس الميكانيكا في إقناعه بخطأ الفكرة يتشنج ويتعصب ويظن أنه على صواب والمهندس على خطأ، بينما هو لا يعرف أي شيء عن أي شيء، ويطرب لسماع كلمات التأييد والمباركة، والتي تأتي طبعا من عوام غير متخصصين انبهروا بالفكرة المستحيلة، بينما من يحاوره علميا ويفند ادعاءاته بالأدلة يكون له غرض، ويكون متحجر الفكر، ويكون رافضا لرفاهية البشرية

بعض سعة الصدر وثقافة الحوار هي كل ما نطلب


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 مارس 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته





محمد.المصري قال:


> ان القوانين التي نعمل بها الآن نتجت عن
> 
> ١_ التعريفات
> هي تحديد الشئ بذكر خواصه المميزة
> ...


 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الأخ المهندس محمد.المصري 
مشاركة جيدة وتقسيمات مهمة .. إلا انني أريد أن أسمي الأشياء بمسمياتها .. 
وأسمح لي بهذه المداخلة 

أولا : الظاهرة الطبيعية : Natural Phenomenon
وهي ما خلقه الله لنا وأودعها الله في مخلوقاته ،وأعتقد أننا جميعا نؤمن بأن كل ما في الوجود من صنعه جل وعلا، 
مثل الحرارة والبرودة ،طلوع الشمس من المشرق ، دوران الأرض حول الشمس، الليل والنهار والظل 
والبرق والرعد والعواصف والرياح والمد والجزر 

فهذه كلها ظواهر طبيعية . 

ثانيا : الحقيقة 

هي تلك التي لا تحتاج إلى إثبات ( وتعني مفهوم مثبت Provable concept) مثل
1- طلوع الشمس من المشرق 
2- ظاهرة الطفو 
3- ظاهرة وقوع الشيئ من أعلى إلى اسفل ( الجاذبية )في محيطنا الكروي.

هنا أصبحت الظواهر الطبيعية حقائق علمية أو Objective Reality موضوع حقيقي 

ثالثا : القانون العلمي Scientific Law
هو جملة حرفية او صيغة رياضية لعلاقة تعبر عن قاعدة أساسية في العلم (سواء ميكانيكي أو كهربائي او في الطب او الفلك ..أو غيره) .. 
وللتبسيط مثل قانون نيوتن للجاذبية الأرضية 

إذن في هذه الحالة فإن الجاذبية شملت كونها ظاهرة طبيعية وثانيا بأنها حقيقة علمية 
وعندما تم كتابة معادلة لهذه الحقيقة أصبح لها أيضا قانونا علميا يشرحها ويبسطها ..
طبعا قام بكتابة هذا القانون بشر أعطاه الله قدرات ذهنية تؤهله للأكتشاف ولكن 
( وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا)
وهكذا الأمر للضغط والحرارة وغيرها من الظواهر الطبيعية .

رابعا : النظرية العلمية :
إبتداءا فإن كلمة نظرية theory تعني بالأغريقي البحث Looking at ، النظر والتقصي والتمعن ، 

والنظرية العلمية هي :
تتألف من مجموعة من المفاهيم concepts تشمل ملخص عن الظاهرة الملاحظة observable Phenomena معبرٌ عنها بخواص محددة كميا مع مع أنظمة rules (تسمى قوانين علمية )
والتي تصف أو تعبر عن علاقة بين المشاهدات لهذه المفاهيم.

النظرية العلمية تم صاغتها وتركيبها حتى تحقق بيانات ونتائج تجريبية empirical data 
عن هذه المشاهدات ومن ثم تم وضعها في قانون تطبيقي Principle
أو عدد من القوانين التطبيقة لشرح ظاهرة معينة ذات صنف معين. 

أرجو ملاحظة أن هناك فرق في المصطلحات باللغة الإنجليزية 
فكلمة Basic 
ليست مثل rule 
law
theory 
Principle 
Theorem 
فكل واحدة لها تعريفها .. 
ولو ترجمنا بعضها عربيا لكانت كلمة واحدة .

ملاحظات عامة 
1- قانون بشري 
لا يوجد في الوجود قانون بشري بل قام الإنسان بإكتشاف ظاهرة محددة وكتب لها صيغة قانون كما أسلفت حتى علم المثلثات فهي دلالالت محددة لقواعد أساسية .
2- بديهي trivial
طبعا جميعنا كمهندسين أخذن في حلول المسائل الهندسية او الرياضية 
الحل البديهي trivial solution 
وهي ان تضع قيمة كل المتغيرات صفر وتحصل على أحد حلول المعادلة 
ولا أنسى انه يجب ان تذكره وإلا ستحسم عليك بعض الدرجات ..

3- في الحقيقة كثيرا ما يخلط البعض بين كلمة Free وترجمتها 
فأحيانا تعني مجانا وأحيانا أخرى تعني حر ( الحر هو الطليق ) 
والمجان هو الذي ليس له ثمن ..

وهذا يقودني للقول بأنه ليس هناك شئ حر طليق 
وكذلك فإن كل شئ هو بلا ثمن لأنه من صنع الخالق 
يقول الحق سبحانه وتعالى

{اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقاً لَّكُمْ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الأَنْهَارَ }إبراهيم32

{وَسَخَّر لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَآئِبَينَ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ }إبراهيم33

{وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُواْ مِنْهُ لَحْماً طَرِيّاً وَتَسْتَخْرِجُواْ مِنْهُ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ مَوَاخِرَ فِيهِ وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ }النحل14

{إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثاً وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلاَ لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ }الأعراف54



تحياتي للجميع .


​


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 مارس 2011)

*تقسيم القوانين*

جزاكما الله خير يا دكتور محمد و يا مهندس زملكاوي 
على مداخلتكما الطيبة 

و وفقك الله يا دكتور محمد في أن تفيد الناس علما

ان مشاركتي ليست على 
سبيل التعريف للمصطلحات فأنت أهل لذلك

و إنما كانت على سبيل التفريق بين

١_القانون المثبت رياضيا 
مثل
قانون حل معادلة من الدرجة الثانية
قوانين حساب المثلثات 
و غيرها من القوانين 

تمتاز هذه القوانين ب 
أ_ لابد لها من اثبات 
ب_ تكون دقيقة إذا اردت
ج_ لا يحتمل الخطأ

فمثلا يمكن رياضيا حساب
مساحة دائرة نصف قطرها ١ متر و معرفة الرقم المليون بعد العلامة العشرية
و كذلك 
ايجاد جذر ٢ لأي تقريب

٢_القانون التجريبي
هو القانون الذي نتج عن طريق التجريب 
من خلال احصائيات 
ثم تم وضع قانون يحقق 
هذة الجداول تقريبي 
و يمتاز هذا القانون ب 
أ_انه تقريبي لا يدل على الصحة مئة في المئة
ب_انه لا يمكن اثبات صحة القانون في غير المدى الذي طبق فيه 
ج_انه لا يمثل قانون عام إذا اختلفت الظروف
د_يمكن أن يوجد له أكثر من قانون 
فمثلا القانون العام للغازات
يحقق كل هذا 
تقريبي لقانون
"فان در وليز"
لا يطبق في الضغط المرتفع
ما يصلح لبخار الماء لا يصلح للهيدروجين 
و كذلك 
قوانين النسبية و القونين الكلاسيكية
اختلفت شكل طاقة الحركة في الاثنان
و لكن في تقريب معين و مدى معين يتفقان على النتائج 

و شكرا 

تحياتي للجميع 

محمد المصري


----------



## zamalkawi (17 مارس 2011)

هناك نوعية ثالثة من القوانين أخ محمد، ولا أعرف كيف أصنفها، فأنا مهندس ولست علمي
النوعية الثالثة هي المبادئ الفيزيائية، مثل مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وقوانين نيوتن في الميكانيكا، ومبدأ الارتياب لهايزنبرج، والقوانين الأساسية للديناميكا الحرارية
فهذه القوانين لا تصف سلوك معين للمادة، مثل قوانين الغازات مثلا، وإنما تصف مبدأ فيزيائي ينطبق على الحياة كلها، فلا يوجد نظام فيزيائي مثلا يخرق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، ولا يوجد على حد علمي نظام به أن هناك فعل ليس له رد فعل
وهذه المبادئ الفيزيائية أيضا لا تندرج تحت القوانين الرياضية، ربما هي تندرج تحت المنطق أكثر من الرياضة، وإن كانت الرياضة هي صورة من صور المنطق
على كل حال، أنا لا أعرف كثيرا عن هذه الأشياء، فأنا مهندس في الأساس، وأهتم أكثر بالتطبيق العملي


----------



## SMART2TROY (18 مارس 2011)

*عجلة الايجيبتو لتوليد طاقة مجانية (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة) (مطروح للاستفادة والنقاش)*

أنا المهندس أحمد حسين متولي زوبع، من مصر، لقد هداني الله الى فكرة اختراع لعجلة تولد حركة دائمة مجانية، اسميتها عجلة الايجيبتو . وقبل أن تسدوا أذانكم وتحولوا أنظاركم عن الموضوع ، أرجو متابعة المقال حتى نهايته لعل في هذه الفكرة الخير للانسانية، وهذه الفكرة مطروحة للنقاش ومدعمة بالصور، حيث أنني سأترك لكم تقييمها وتقييم جدواها، فأرجو المشاركة في موضوع فكرتي هذه، والرد منكم بمدى صوابها،وان كانت صحيحة كما أرجو ، فأرجو تطبيقها من قبل القادرين منكم واظهار نتائج تطبيقها لنا، ذلك لعدم توافر امكانيات مادية لدي.
الفكرة ببساطة تعتمد على القانون التالي: الضغط = القوة / المساحة
وبالتالي: القوة = الضغط × المساحة
وبالتالي اذا ثبت الضغط فان القوة ستتناسب طرديا مع القوة، وعليه اذا قمنا بعمل النموذج التالي من المعدن مثلا:
*******************
ملحوظة : 
تم حذف الصورة بسبب وجود كلمة penis وهي ليست علمية بل الصحيح هو shaft 
penis تطلق على العضو الذكوري في الرجل 

أرجو تصحيح الخطأ على الصورة وتحميله في إحدى المشاركات لإعادة وضعها هنا.
****************


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6-byHqVfUu0/TYKiGGwEPqI/AAAAAAAAAA0/2y82Pmr8pDc/s1600/untitled22.bmp

فاذا وضعنا داخل الغرف بين الريش غاز له ضغط مرتفع ونظرا لتساوي الضغط في الأربع غرف، وعدم تساوي مساحة السطح لجانبي كل ريشة، فيحدث فرق محصلة قوي على كل ريشة ، يؤدي الى تولد عزم دوران حول مركز العجلة، حيث تدور العجلة كوحدة واحدة، ويقوم القضيب الرأسي بنقل الحركة الدائرية الى المعدات وخلافه، وما دام الضغط الموجود بالغرف لن يقل أو ينتهي وكذلك الفرق في المساحات بين وجهي الريشة، بالتالي سيستمر عزم الدوران الى مالا نهاية، واذا أردنا العوامل المؤثرة على القوة الناتجة فهى: قيمة الضغط المشحون داخل الغرف و نصف قطر العجلة ككل و مقدار فرق مساحة السطح الهندسي لوجهي الريشة. 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ezIXyKa-FdM/TYKlWAqaKHI/AAAAAAAAAA8/tbeW5hUnUSA/s1600/untitled2.bmp

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Rl1O2oTv5Sk/TYKl5yDw-oI/AAAAAAAAABE/XASLiQylDZc/s1600/untitled1.bmp

وعندعمل بعض الحسابات للنموذج الموضح حيث أن فرق المساحات وصل الى (0.55) م2 للأربعة ريش معا، وجدت أنه يمكن توليد عزم قدره (1) طن. م لعجلة ايجيبتو واحدة نصف قطرها (1) متر، عندما يكون الضغط داخل الغرف الأربعة 8 طن/م2.
أود رؤية ردودكم ومراجعة الموضوع وابداء الرأي العلمي وذلك بعد القراءة المتأنية للموضوع والتجربة للقادرين على ذلك، حيث قد يظن البعض عدم معرفتي بقانون بقاء الطاقة عند تفكيري في هذا الاختراع. واسألكم الدعاء لي بالشفاء

الموضوع موجود على مدونة
*******************
ملحوظة : 
تم حذف الرابط بسبب وجود كلمة penis وهي ليست علمية بل الصحيح هو shaft 
penis تطلق على العضو الذكوري في الرجل 

أرجو تصحيح الخطأ على الصورة وتحميله في إحدى المشاركات لإعادة وضعها هنا.
****************

*

ملحوظة: ان كانت هذه الفكرة البسيطة التى أكرمني بها الله صحيحة بالفعل الا يمكن ان تكون هي المحركات التي كانت تستخدمها الحضارات القديمة في نقل الأحجار وخلافه؟؟؟؟

أرجو لو حد ممكن يوصلني بحد عربي في مراكز تطوير شركة نوكيا أو سوني لأعرض عليه اختراعي نظام الايجيبتو الرقمي وحافظة الايجيبتو الشخصية .
http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4896


*************
(الإشراف)
ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
*****


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مارس 2011)

يؤسفني أنك مهندس
ويؤسفني أنك تدعي معرفتك بقانون حفظ الطاقة عندما أتتك الفكرة
بما أنك تعرف قانون حفظ الطاقة، فكيف تظن أن مثل هذا الشيء يمكن أن يولد طاقة
إن فكرتك لا تستحق من الأساس مجرد وضعها في هذا المنتدى، وليس حتى مناقشتها
بالمناسبة، لاحظ أنك خالفت القانون ولم تضف عبارة "مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة" كما تنص قوانين هذه الساحة
لا أدري كيف يمكن أن نحلم بأي تقدم وهذا هو حال مهندسينا
لو كنت شخص عادي لعذرتك، ولكن ما عذرك وأنت مهندس؟
والآن سأذكر لك الخطأ في فكرتك، كي لا أتركه معلقا
طالما أن الضغط متساوي في الغرف الأربعة، وطالما أن الضغظ يؤثر بقوة في جميع الاتجاهات كما درسنا في المدرسة في المرحلة الابتدائية (وليس حتى في الجامعة أو الثانوية أو الإعدادية)، فتكون كل ريشة متزنة تحت تأثير ضغظ من ناحية وضغط من الناحية الأخرى

ستقول ولكن المساحة في ناحية أكبر من الأخرى، سأقول لك أن القوة كمية متجهة، ولحساب القوة عليك إجراء التكامل المغلق على متجه المساحة الخارجية كلها، بالتأكيد تعلم ما هو التكامل المغلق، لو أنك مهندس بالفعل
والتكامل عبارة عن
dF = P.dA
مرة أخرى أكرر، المساحة هنا كمية متجهة، وليست كمية قياسية، وكذلك القوة، بينما الضغط كمية قياسية
والتكامل المغلق لمتجه المساحة السطحية المغلقة سيساوي صفرا، وبالتالي القوة تساوي صفر

وبعيدا عن التكامل، بالبلدي كدة، في الناحية المقعرة، القوة دائمة عمودية على السطح، وبالتالي جزء من القوة سيكون مائلا على اتجاه الدوران، وعليك حساب مركبة القوة في اتجاه الدوران، وبالتالي ستجد أنها متزنة

والأمر لا يحتاج شخصا ما للتصنيع، جرب غمر أي جسم غير منتظم في الماء، بحيث تكون مساحة سطحه من ناحية أكبر من الناحية الأخرى، وسترى هل الضغط يؤدي إلى أي حركة، أم أن قوة الضغظ متزنة

يا باشمهندس، أرجو ألا تنسى أنك مهندس، وإن كنت أشك في هذا
تريد أن تعرض فكرتك، اعرضها، ولكن لا تقل أنك مهندس فتفضح المهندسين، ولا تقل أنك مصري فتفضح المصريين


----------



## SMART2TROY (18 مارس 2011)

أولا انني مدرك لنقطة الاتزان التي ذكرتها وموضوع التكامل ولكن لحلها على ماأظن جعلت كل غرفة مغلقة بمعنى أن التكامل الذي تتحدث عنه كما أظن لن يكون على مجمل جسم الريشة ولكن سيكون لكل وجه من الوجهين للريشة منفردا حيث أن ارتفاع الريشة يفصل بين الغرف المشحونة بالغاز المضغوط وذلك على ما أظن اختلاف بين الفكرة وفكرة غمر الجسم كله تحتت ضغط المياه ولشكي في النتيجة وهو مادفعني لعمل تحليل للقوى على برنامج sap2000لعنصر shell كتمثيل للريشة مع الاعتماد على تقوس امتداد وجه الريشة فقط وبدون تقعره مع الأخذ في الاعتبار بتعامد القوى المنتظمة (الضغط) على الاسطح الجانبية للريشة وجاءت النتيجة بوجود اجهاد عزم على ال fixed joint فهلا جربت الأمر لعلي أكون مخطئا وهل يمكن لأحد القادرين التجربة الفعلية مع توفير الضغط المناسب والفصل التام بين الغرف كما أوضحت بالشكل.

ثانيا أنا مدرك تماما لما أشرت أليه بل وأنا شديد التأييد لفكر قانون بقاء الطاقة ولكن الم يضع هذا القانون بشر مثلنا أم وضعه رب العالمين*في كتاب مقدس ان التاريخ ياسيدي قد علمنا أن فهم الانسان للكون دائما ما يكون ناقصا حتى ولو كان هذا الانسان أشخاص مثل النابغة البرت اينشتين مثلا أما بالنسبة للاختراعات والعلوم التي قامت على هذا القانون وأثبتت صحته على مر مائة عام مما جعل هذه القوانين مقدسة عند البعض فهناك أحداث أخرى سقطت معها هذه القوانين وجاءت قوانين أخرى لتحاول فهم هذه الأحداث*وأرجو من سيادتك معرفة المزيد عن مبادئ وفلسفة ميكانيكا الكم التى اتخذها العالم منهجا منذ خمسون عاما واختلافها عما سبقها.
ولم ظهرت ميكانيكا الكم التى أثبتت أن القوانين تسقط أمام التجارب وليس العكس كما نفعل الأن .

ثالثا هل أنت متأكد من صحة كل مادرسته اننا ياسيدي للأسف مازلنا ندرس علما متأخر نقدس فيه القوانين وليس التجربة وهذا سبب تخلفنا علميا عامة وليس تقنيا فقط

رابعا لاأدري ماسبب حدتك في الكلام أخي مهندس zamalkawi ، أنا لم أقل أن الفكرة صحيحة أو خاطئة ولم أذكرها في منتديات غير متخصصة بل في منتديات متخصصة وطرحتها للنقاش لكي تناقش من قبل اناس يستوعوبونها ويردون عليها بطريقة علمية فان كانت صحيحة فهي ستنفع الأخرين ولكل الناس وان كانت خاطئة فهي محاولة ربما يستفيد منها شخص أخر فلما تكون ممن يحجرون على أفكار الناس يكفي أن تقول أن الفكرة خاطئة بسبب كذا وليس هناك داعي من تفاخرك بمعلوماتك على الاخرين اعلم ان لكلا منا علمه الناقص ماذا لو كنت أنت د/أحمد زويل مثلا فماذا كنت فاعلا بنا.

خامسا سبب ذكري للاسم واللقب والجنسية ليس للتفاخر بالعبقرية ولكن لاثبات شرف المحاولة فالافكار كلها سواء كانت فكرتي أو فكرتك أو فكرة اينشتين نفسه ماهي الا من الله ومادام الله قد انعم علي بنعمة التفكير العلمي حتى لو كان على علم ناقص فلما لا احدث عنها ثم الا تدرك أنه حتى المهندس الموزمبيقى أصبح أفضل منا المهندسين المصريين أحفاد بناة الاهرامات نتيجة التعليم الفاشل وعهد الحرامية والجهلة ومبارك

هذا وكنت أتوقع من زملائي المهندسين ردودا علمية وتجارب وليس معايرة وتجريحا


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> الا تدرك أنه حتى المهندس الموزمبيقى أصبح أفضل منا المهندسين المصريين


أتفق معك تماما
وظنك أن هذا الشيئ الذي عرضته يمكن أن يعمل هو أكبر دليل على تفوق المهندس الموزمبيقي على المصري
ولي عودة إن شاء الله مساء أو غدا عندما يتاح لي مزيدا من لاوقت لأرد على باقي النقاط


----------



## SMART2TROY (18 مارس 2011)

استكمال للمناقشة العلمية التي كنت أرجوها
أسال الزملاء المؤمنين بقدسية قانون بقاء الطاقة ان كان القانون صحيحا في كل الأحوال والأحداث فماهي الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع الماء في الخاصية الشعرية كما في النبات وسؤالي لاثبات حالة وليس لاختبار أحد حاشا لله


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> رابعا لاأدري ماسبب حدتك في الكلام أخي مهندس zamalkawi ، أنا لم أقل أن الفكرة صحيحة أو خاطئة ولم أذكرها في منتديات غير متخصصة بل في منتديات متخصصة وطرحتها للنقاش لكي تناقش من قبل اناس يستوعوبونها ويردون عليها بطريقة علمية فان كانت صحيحة فهي ستنفع الأخرين ولكل الناس وان كانت خاطئة فهي محاولة ربما يستفيد منها شخص أخر فلما تكون ممن يحجرون على أفكار الناس يكفي أن تقول أن الفكرة خاطئة بسبب كذا وليس هناك داعي من تفاخرك بمعلوماتك على الاخرين اعلم ان لكلا منا علمه الناقص ماذا لو كنت أنت د/أحمد زويل مثلا فماذا كنت فاعلا بنا.


سبب حدتي في الكلام أنك تدعي أنك مهندس، وهذا إما كذب منك، وإما كارثة لنا
فمن المستحيل أن يفكر مهندس هكذا، ولو أنك فعلا مهندس فكما نقول في مصر، يبقى عليه العوض، لأن هذا سيكون دليلا بالفعل على تفوق المهندس الموزمبيقي، مع كامل احترامي لمهندسي موزمبيق
أما التفاخر بالعلم، فلا أفهم من أين أتيت به؟ هل مثلا ذكر التكامل المغلق تفاخرا بالعلم؟ التكامل المغلق يدرسه أي مهندس في أولى هندسة! تأثير الضغط في جميع الاتجاهات؟ ندرسه جميعا في المدارس، فأين التفاخر؟ وماذا تقصد بالتفاخر بالعلم؟
أما الحجر على الأفكار، فلو كنت أحجر على فكرتك لما ناقشتك فيها من الأساس، رغم اقتناعي بأن الفكرة خسارة فيها النقاش



smart2troy قال:


> أنا شديد التأييد لفكر قانون بقاء الطاقة ولكن الم يضع هذا القانون بشر مثلنا أم وضعه رب العالمين


فعلا، من الواضح أنك شديد التأييد للقانون، بدليل إتيانك برسومات وأفكار تضرب بهذا القانون عرض الحائط، وكذلك تريد أن تقنعني بتنحية القانون جانبا، من أجل إثبات نجاح فكرتك

سيدي الفاضل، هذا القانون الذي تدعي تأييدك له يعني أن عجلتك لن تولد شيئا، بمعنى أنك لو كنت مؤيدا له كما تقول لما خططت حرفا أو خطا في رسومات فكرتك

والآن، أنت مؤيد للقانون، ولكن أتتك فكرة من الفضاء الخارجي فقلت: هييييييه كسرت القانووووون، وقلت الآن أثبتنا أنه خطأ، ولكني شديد التأييد له
فعلا لا أفهمك



smart2troy قال:


> أولا انني مدرك لنقطة الاتزان التي ذكرتها وموضوع التكامل ولكن لحلها على ماأظن جعلت كل غرفة مغلقة بمعنى أن التكامل الذي تتحدث عنه كما أظن لن يكون على مجمل جسم الريشة ولكن سيكون لكل وجه من الوجهين للريشة منفردا حيث أن ارتفاع الريشة يفصل بين الغرف المشحونة بالغاز المضغوط وذلك على ما أظن اختلاف بين الفكرة وفكرة غمر الجسم كله تحتت ضغط المياه ولشكي في النتيجة وهو مادفعني لعمل تحليل للقوى على برنامج sap2000لعنصر shell كتمثيل للريشة مع الاعتماد على تقوس امتداد وجه الريشة فقط وبدون تقعره مع الأخذ في الاعتبار بتعامد القوى المنتظمة (الضغط) على الاسطح الجانبية للريشة وجاءت النتيجة بوجود اجهاد عزم على ال fixed joint فهلا جربت الأمر لعلي أكون مخطئا وهل يمكن لأحد القادرين التجربة الفعلية مع توفير الضغط المناسب والفصل التام بين الغرف كما أوضحت بالشكل.


والآن إلى الكلام الفني
هل يمكنك حساب القوة المماسية (أي العمودية على اتجاه نصف القطر) المؤثرة على الريشة، ومعرفة نقطة تأثيرها؟
فهذا هو المحك
لو كانت القوة المماسية على السطح المحدب تساوي القوة المماسية على السطح المسطح متساويتان ولهما نفس نقطة التأثير، فالأمر منتهي، وفكرتك لا تصلح

أما لو وجدت القوتين لهما مقدارين مختلفين أو أن نقطتي تأثيرهما غير منطبقتان، فهنا لن أقول أن فكرتك تصلح، ولكن سأطلب منك أن تريني كيف أجريت حساباتك لنحاول إيجاد الخطأ في الحسابات


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> استكمال للمناقشة العلمية التي كنت أرجوها
> أسال الزملاء المؤمنين بقدسية قانون بقاء الطاقة ان كان القانون صحيحا في كل الأحوال والأحداث فماهي الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع الماء في الخاصية الشعرية كما في النبات وسؤالي لاثبات حالة وليس لاختبار أحد حاشا لله


الأمر ليس فيه كسر لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة، ولكنه يعتمد على قوة التوتر السطحي
انظر لهذا الرابط
http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/unwork.htm#capillary1


----------



## SMART2TROY (18 مارس 2011)

أخي مهندس zamalkawi أشكرك على اهتمامك بوضع اطار صحيح للامور حتى لا يحدث خلل في معلومات الاخرين ولكن بدلا من تتهم الأخر بأنه لايفهم وأنه ليس مهندس وخلافه يمكن أن تتم المناقشة بهدوء وبدون أية أخطاء وشحن 
ثم لماذا تصمم على صحة أفكارك أنت وحدك ولماذا اصمم على صحة أفكاري والموضوع محلول وبسيط ان كنت أنا لاأستطيع تنفيذ نموذج وكذلك أنت لماذا لا تدرس الشكل على برنامج الساب كما فعلت أنا لنتأكد اذا كانت الفكرة صحيحة من عدمه ولو بشكل مبدئي
أما بالنسبة لقانون بقاء الطاقة فأنا معه كقانون وضعه البشر يوما ما و عولجت به مشاكل وفهمت به طبيعة امور وبنيت عليه علوم ولكني أعترض على الالزام بصحته المطلقة في كل الأحوال كقانون كتب له الكمال
أما بالنسبة لسؤالي فأنت لم تذكر لي نوع الطاقة المستنفذة في الخاصية الشعرية بعد فهل تقصد أن التوتر السطحي طاقة مثلا تم استنزافها لرفع الماء أم ماذا وشكرا *


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> ثم لماذا تصمم على صحة أفكارك أنت وحدك


لأننا لا نتحدث في سياسة أو فن أو فلسفة، أو استفتاء سنقول فيه نعم أو لا ليكون فكر كل واحد مننا صحيح
نحن نتكلم في هندسة وعلم


smart2troy قال:


> لماذا لا تدرس الشكل على برنامج الساب كما فعلت أنا لنتأكد اذا كانت الفكرة صحيحة من عدمه ولو بشكل مبدئي


أولا لأنني لا أمل برنامج ساب ولم أعمل عليه من قبل
ثانيا هل تريدني أن أكذب مبدأ حفظ الطاقة وأصدق برنامج ساب؟
ثالثا لماذا أبذل مجهودا في شيء لا يحتاج أي مجهود، ولو سألت طالبا في إعدادي هندسة لاستطاع أن يخبرك أن هذا الشيء لن يعمل
رابعا أنت تقول أن برنامج ساب قال لك أن هناك إجهاد على النقطة الثابتة، أنا لا يعنيني هنا الإجهاد في شيء، أنا تعنيني القوة
خامسا سألتك هل يمكنك حساب القوة المماسية المؤثرة على الريشة، وتجاهلت سؤالي، أنا أستطيع حساب هذه القوة دون الحاجة لبرنامج ساب أو غيره، فهي حسبة سهلة جدا، ولكن لماذا أقوم بعمل المفترض أن تقوم أنت به؟
بالمناسبة، ما هو تخصصك الهندسي يا باشمهندس؟


smart2troy قال:


> أما بالنسبة لقانون بقاء الطاقة فأنا معه كقانون وضعه البشر يوما ما و عولجت به مشاكل وفهمت به طبيعة امور وبنيت عليه علوم ولكني أعترض على الالزام بصحته المطلقة في كل الأحوال كقانون كتب له الكمال


حسنا، أنت تقول أن العجلة لا يدخل لها أي طاقة، ولا يحدث داخلها أي عملية تحويلية لتنتج طاقة (أقصد بعملية تحويلية، مثل حرق الوقود الذي يحدث داخل محرك السيارة مثلا)، والضغط بداخلها ثابت، أي أننا نضع ضغطا داخل العجلة ونتركه كما هو
أي أن كل شيء يظل على حاله، ورغم هذا العجلة يخرج منها طاقة، فمن أين أتت هذه الطاقة؟ من الفراغ؟ نشأت من عدم؟ هذا هو مبدأ حفظ الطاقة الذي تعترض عليه


smart2troy قال:


> أما بالنسبة لسؤالي فأنت لم تذكر لي نوع الطاقة المستنفذة في الخاصية الشعرية بعد فهل تقصد أن التوتر السطحي طاقة مثلا تم استنزافها لرفع الماء أم ماذا وشكرا *


ولماذا لا تتعب نفسك وتقرأ الرابط؟ الرابط يشرح الظاهرة وسببها وكيف أنها لا يمكن أن تنتج أي حركة مستديمة


----------



## SMART2TROY (18 مارس 2011)

أنت مش عايز تتعب نفسك في الدفاع عن اعتراضك ولكن عايز تتعجرف على الأخرين بمعلومات كما قلت معلومات ابتدائي كلنا عرفنها وعشان تثبت نفسك كناقد أو ماشابه جعلت معلوماتك مسلم بها لا يمكن تغييرها أو حتى المناقشة عليها في عالم انتهى فيه أمثالك وفي بلد سينتهي من أمثالك قريبا ان شاء الله أنت مش عايز تتعب نفسك وأنا كمان مش هتعب نفسي في الرد عليك مرة أخرى


----------



## zamalkawi (18 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> أنت مش عايز تتعب نفسك في الدفاع عن اعتراضك ولكن عايز تتعجرف على الأخرين بمعلومات كما قلت معلومات ابتدائي كلنا عرفنها وعشان تثبت نفسك كناقد أو ماشابه جعلت معلوماتك مسلم بها لا يمكن تغييرها أو حتى المناقشة عليها في عالم انتهى فيه أمثالك وفي بلد سينتهي من أمثالك قريبا ان شاء الله أنت مش عايز تتعب نفسك وأنا كمان مش هتعب نفسي في الرد عليك مرة أخرى


أضحكتني أخ أحمد
أنا أصبحت المطالب بالدفاع عن كلامي، بينما أنت صاحب الفكرة
أحاول تصور نفس الموقف لو أنك نفذت اختراعك وذهبت به إلى مكتب براءات الاختراع وقالوا لك أثبت أن جهازك يعمل، فقلت لهم: انتو مش عايزيين تتعبوا نفسكوا وتدافعوا عن اعتراضكو
كلما أتخيل هذا الموقف أضحك

على كل حال قلت لك أن فكرتك خاطئة بسبب مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، لم يعجبك وقلت أنه قانون وضعه بشر وربما يكون خطأ
قلت لك حلل القوى المؤثرة على الريشة لترى هل هي متزنة أم لا، لم ترض وقلت أنني لا أريد أن أتعب نفسي
فما المطلوب مني؟
على كل حال أنت تقول أنك لن تتعب نفسك في الرد علي مرة أخرى، أنا أتمنى ألا ترد علي إلا بعد أن تقوم بتحليل القوى، ولكني أندهش من أنك لن ترد، فأنت بنفسك من قلت أنك تفتح الموضوع للنقاش، فهل المفترض أن يكون النقاش تأييدا لك ومدحا في عبقريتك كي تستمر فيه، وأن من يقول لك أن كلامك لا يصح أن يصدر عن مهندس فهو يتنتمي للعهد البائد ولن ترد عليه؟ منطق غريب، أن تفتح موضوع للنقاش، وتتضايق ممن لا يؤيد كلامك

أنت بنفسك قلت أنك لا تدري هل فكرتك صحيحة أم لا، وأنا أنكر عليك مجرد تفكيرك في احتمال صحتها، فبما أنك لست متأكدا من صحة الفكرة، وتسألنا، وأنا أرى أن الفكرة غير صحيحة، فما المطلوب مني؟ قلت أنها غير صحيحة، ووضعتك على رأس طريق الإثبات

بالمناسبة، تقول أن العالم انتهى منه أمثالي، وأن البلد سينتهي منها أمثالي قريبا، فماذا تقصد بأمثالي؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 مارس 2011)

الأخ المهندس أحمد زوبع 
كما تعلم فقد تم تناول هذا الموضوع ( مواضيع الحركة الدائمة والمجانية )
كثيرا في هذا الملتقى وفي عدة مواضيع منها ​ 















مثبــت: المحرك دائم الحركة(مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)........بين الوهم و الحقيقة! ‏(



12345678910 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)​ 





 اغرب ستة اختراعات ---- الآلة دائمة الحركة (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)​ 



محرك يعمل بواسطة الماء والهواء من إنجازي الشخصي​ 



SMART2TROY قال:


> أنا المهندس أحمد حسين متولي زوبع، من مصر، لقد هداني الله الى فكرة اختراع لعجلة تولد حركة دائمة مجانية، اسميتها عجلة الايجيبتو . وقبل أن تسدوا أذانكم وتحولوا أنظاركم عن الموضوع( ليس هناك سبب لسد الآذان ) ، أرجو متابعة المقال حتى نهايته لعل في هذه الفكرة الخير للانسانية، وهذه الفكرة مطروحة للنقاش ومدعمة بالصور، حيث أنني سأترك لكم تقييمها وتقييم جدواها، فأرجو المشاركة في موضوع فكرتي هذه، والرد منكم بمدى صوابها،وان كانت صحيحة كما أرجو ، فأرجو تطبيقها من قبل القادرين منكم واظهار نتائج تطبيقها لنا، ذلك لعدم توافر امكانيات مادية لدي.
> الفكرة ببساطة تعتمد على القانون التالي: الضغط = القوة / المساحة
> وبالتالي: القوة = الضغط × المساحة
> 
> ...


 

الأخ أحمد أرجو مراجعة ما كتبته أنت ..
وكتابة المعادلات اللازمة والصحيحة 
من حيث الضغط والقوة وعزم الدوران وكيفية تصنيع العنفة ... إلى آخره.!​ 
في الحقيقة وضعت عدة إستفسارات وجمل ولونتها .. وهي بعض من كل.​ 

لا أريد ان أحبطك وحاشاي .. فنحن نرحب بكل فكرة جديدة 
ولكن على تكون على أسس علمية هندسية .
شافاك الله وعافاك ووفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.
************
وتصبحون على خير 
وأرجو من الجميع الإلتزام بأدب الحوار 
وشروط الملتقى.
*****************************************
ملحوظة:
القدسية لا تكون إلا لله وحده سبحانه وتعالى​ 



> أسال الزملاء المؤمنين بقدسية قانون بقاء الطاقة ان كان القانون صحيحا في كل الأحوال والأحداث فماهي الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع الماء في الخاصية الشعرية كما في النبات وسؤالي لاثبات حالة وليس لاختبار أحد حاشا لله


----------



## SMART2TROY (19 مارس 2011)

أحب اشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع وأسف لاسلوبي مع زميلي zamalkawi ووجدت أنه لابد لي من أن أحاول الدفاع عن الفكرة باسلوب أفضل، لقد أحضرت بعض الصور الايضاحية لناتج عزم دوران الريشة حول نقطة مركز العجلة من برنامج ساب حيث أن البرنامج موضوع من عباقرة الرياضيات والفيزياء والهندسة بالعالم، ويعطي نتائج دقيقة جدا نعتمد عليها نحن المعماريين في التصاميم الهندسية، وبالتالي لا أظن تفوق المعادلات الموجودة بايدينا عليه وان كان البرنامج يعتمد على مثلها بالطبع.

الصورة التالية تبين النموذج الأول لشكل الريشة على نافذة الساب موضوع عليها الأحمال ومتعامدة عليها مع ملاحظة عدم وجود المنطقة الميتة(ستوضحها الصور التالية)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Cdso8wuwCZg/TYQLjCUsU3I/AAAAAAAAACo/FbpITpJMjmM/s1600/untitled333.bmp

الصورة التالية توضح نتائج الاجهادت عند النقطة المركزية ومنها العزم والذي أشرت اليه في الصورة وقيمته صفر وذلك لعدم وجود المنطقة الميتة مما عمل على حدوث الاتزان

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-05c-HK25aG0/TYPtzoG8K8I/AAAAAAAAACI/BZ1ZW8WLW4Q/s1600/untitled3.bmp

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-8mhCNUhNPRA/TYQP2nahnCI/AAAAAAAAACw/T14hQthBhzY/s1600/untitled2.bmp

الصورة التالية توضح وجود المنطقة الميتة لنموذج أخر (وهو نموذج الريشة الذي اقترحته)
وقد وضعت عليه نفس الأحمال للنموذج السابق والاختلاف هو وجود المنطقة الميتة فقط

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-IlcmRRcqmXg/TYPvZciDDFI/AAAAAAAAACQ/UaUZCE8vsQ8/s1600/untitled332.bmp

الصورة التالية توضح مقدار العزم المتولد عند النقطة المركزية في حالة وجود المنطقة الميتة وكذلك الوحدات المستخدمة في الحل مع معلومية أن البرنامج يعد محاكيا رياضيا للطبيعة لا غبار عليه .

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1JB4u1_Rru8/TYP0KFy3i_I/AAAAAAAAACY/jyGHWFzir8M/s1600/untitled336.bmp

والصورة التالية هي النموذج ثلاثي الابعاد بعد تعديل الكلمة المغلوط في ترجمتها وبعد ازالة تحدب السطح ليكون النموذج مطابق تماما للنموذج المحلول بالساب

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-sxQPqYEbo_Y/TYQT44Pr86I/AAAAAAAAAC4/JsGNYtM29sk/s1600/untitled333433ee.bmp

أما بالنسب لادخال الضغط فسيتم ببساطة بواسطة الألات المخصصة لضغط الغازات مثل الكمبروسور المخصص لشحن غاز البوتجاز في الاسطونات أو كمبروسور الهواء وخلافه وذلك عن طريق بلف الضغط الموجود على سطح العجلة و الموضح بالرسمة ثلاثية الابعاد الثانية.


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مارس 2011)

سيدي الفاضل، أنت لم تجب عن كل أسئلة د. باشراحيل
وكذلك لم تغير الكلمة على الصورة
بالنسبة لبرنامج ساب، البرنامج على عيني ورأسي، ولكنني لن أثق به أكثر من مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، ولن أثق به أكثر من يدي لإجراء حسبة سهلة مثل قوة الضغط على شكل منتظم. ليس معنى هذا أنه لن يستطيع حساب قوة الضغط لشكل منتظم، ولكن احتمالات أن أخطئ في إدخال بيانات المسألة موجودة، وتستلزم مجهودا في النمذجة وفهم الشروط الحدودية وإدخالها، بينما الأمر لن يستغرق أكثر من 5 دقائق لإجراء الحسابات بيدي
وهؤلاء الخبراء الذين تتحدث عنهم سيضحكون عندما يعرفون أن برنامجهم استعمله أحدهم لإثبات فشل مبدأ حفظ الطاقة

أما بالنسبة لحساباتك على برنامج ساب، فلا أعرف ما الذي تقصده بها، خصوصا أنني لم أتعامل مع ساب من قبل. أقترح أن تذهب بحساباتك إلى قسم الهندسة المدنية مثلا، فهم أقدر على فهم برنامج ساب. العبرة كما من المفترض أنك تعلم، ليست بالبرنامج ولكن بالمعطيات التي ندخلها له.


----------



## د حسين (19 مارس 2011)

*إضحك لمن يبكيك ! ! ! ؟ ؟ ؟*

تحية طيبة للجميع 
الشكر لكل من المهندس أحمد والمهندس زملكاوي 
عزيزي السيد أحمد شكرا لاثارة الموضوع ... ولكن كان عليك مراجعة جميع المواضيع التي وردت في هذا القسم وخاصة ما يخص المحرك دائم الحركة الذي هو العنوان العريض لكل المحاولات مثيلة مشروعك 
وألتمس العذر لصديقي الزملكاوي على رده العنيف بسبب تكرار مثل هذه الأفكار وخاصة أنها بدرت من مهندس .... وأقول لصديقي الزملكاوي أن أمثال هذا المهندس كثيرون جدا جدا ولا تستغرب حيث ظهر ذللك في أحد الاستبيانات في هذا الملتقى ... 
صديقي زملكاوي ... اضافة لقصة اختراع فضو التي تعرفها والتي لم استطع الاتصال به حتى الآن ... هناك مفاجأة أكبر حيث توصلت منذ يومين لاسم وعنوان المخترع الذي ظهر عدة مرات على الفضائية السورية ((( لقد انتقل جهل الفضائيات من مصر الى سورية )))(((يبدو ذلك ())) وهذا المخترع يدعي ضخ الماء بدون طاقة .. ولا تستغرب فالمعلومات الأولية أنه دكتور مهندس ربما يدرس في جامعة حلب وانا أرتب لزيارته قريبا حيث أنه في طور اعداد النموذج التجاري لاختراعه وسأخبركم بالنتائج بعد زيارتي له القريبة ان شاء الله ....
أخي العزيز م أحمد لاتزعل ولاتحزن فعندنا مثل يقول اضحك لمن يبكيك ... لأنه عادة ينصحك دون مجاملة ويبعد عنك التمادي بالخطأ ويجنبك كثيرا من الخسائر ..
عزيزي أحمد هذا النوع من المحركات مغري ولكنه فاشل ... فاشل ...فاشل... ولاتتعب نفسك وانا ممن يتابعون هذه المواضيع منذ خمسين عاما وكل مارأيته ((( اقول رأيته ))) وسمعت عنه او قراته من هذا الباب فاشل نظريا وعلميا وعمليا ....
مع امنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 مارس 2011)

*تم دمج موضوع *

***عجلة الايجيبتو لتوليد طاقة مجانية (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة) (مطروح للاستفادة والنقاش)* **

إلى الموضوع المثبت .. لوجود مواضيع مماثلة ولتركيز البحث وتسهيل الرجوع 
وعدم تشتت الموضوع . 

سوف أعود لموضوع ساب ..
أخي إن تحليل الإجهادات ومعرفة القوى المؤثرة 
والعزوم ليس هو نقطة النقاش 
ولكن مجانية الطاقة ودوام الحركة . 

يمكنك إستخدام أي برنامج يعتمد على Finite Element Analysis
to analyze stress concentration 
and other factors .

أرجو تغيير كلمة penis.

تحياتي .


----------



## SMART2TROY (19 مارس 2011)

وجود اجهاد العزم يعني وجود عزم ووجود عزم يعني وجود محصلة قوى لان اجهاد العزم عند النقطة الثابتة يمثل رد فعل لفعل موجود أساسا، وبعيدا عن الكلام النظري أرجو تنفيذ الفكرة من كل شخص يسهل عليه عمل تجربة عملية للفكرة مع المحافظة على شكل الريشة مقوسة كما ورد في الصور وبضخ غاز ذو ضغط عالى وبمنع تسربه والمحافظة على وجود منطقة ميتة وعدم الالزام بابعاد معينة.لعلها تنجح أو تفشل أو تكون فكرة له في تنفيذ اختراع أخر يفيدنا جميعا 
وأخر قولي (اللهم أني قد بلغت فضلك اللهم فاشهد) وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## zamalkawi (19 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> وجود اجهاد العزم يعني وجود عزم ووجود عزم يعني وجود محصلة قوى لان اجهاد العزم عند النقطة الثابتة يمثل رد فعل لفعل موجود أساسا، وبعيدا عن الكلام النظري أرجو تنفيذ الفكرة من كل شخص يسهل عليه عمل تجربة عملية للفكرة مع المحافظة على شكل الريشة مقوسة كما ورد في الصور وبضخ غاز ذو ضغط عالى وبمنع تسربه والمحافظة على وجود منطقة ميتة وعدم الالزام بابعاد معينة.لعلها تنجح أو تفشل أو تكون فكرة له في تنفيذ اختراع أخر يفيدنا جميعا
> وأخر قولي (اللهم أني قد بلغت فضلك اللهم فاشهد) وتحياتي للجميع


أنبه أي شخص قد يتحمس لتنفيذ الفكرة، أن الفكرة فاشلة، ولن تنجح، فعلى من يريد تنفيذ الفكرة ألا ينفذها إلا بعد أن يتأكد أولا من الحسابات النظرية التي قام بها المهندس، ويفهم جيدا معنى نتائجها، ولا يأخذ بظواهر الأمور
تنفيذ نموذج لهذه العجلة سيكلف وقت ومال بالتأكيد، فأنبه كل من يتحمس لهذه الفكرة الفاشلة ألا ينخدع ببريقها، فعلى الأقل عليه أن يتأكد من الحسابات النظرية


----------



## hatemsadek (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
لأكثر من ثلاثه وعشرون عاما وأنا أجرب هذه الفكره وأنفقت كل ما أمتلك علي شراء الادوات والتجارب والتصنيع والمراجع العلميه 
وحتي الان النتيجه لا شيئ
أكثر من الفرمله لابد من وجود تيار كهربي لحرف المجال والنتيجه صفر
وإلي الاخ اللذي يقول انه قدم مشروع لأكاديمية البحث العلمي يطلب براءه اختراع متي قدمته ومن هم أعضاء اللجنه حتي اتوقف عن العمل وأنصرف الي شيئ أخر وكفاني 23 سنه عمل بدون طائل


----------



## zamalkawi (21 مارس 2011)

hatemsadek قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لأكثر من ثلاثه وعشرون عاما وأنا أجرب هذه الفكره وأنفقت كل ما أمتلك علي شراء الادوات والتجارب والتصنيع والمراجع العلميه
> وحتي الان النتيجه لا شيئ
> أكثر من الفرمله لابد من وجود تيار كهربي لحرف المجال والنتيجه صفر


أي المحركات تقصد يا أخي؟

بالمناسبة، أنا من المقتنعين بأنه من المستحيل صنع أي محرك يخالف مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، أو صنع محرك (أو مولد) لا يدخل له أي طاقة خارجية ويغذي نفسه بنفسه ويعمل بصورة دائمة

وحتى لا تكون نتيجة 23 عاما مجرد "صفر" أطلب منك أن تشاركنا تجربتك، فلو تعلم منها واحد فقط شيئا ولو بسيطا، فالنتيجة ليست صفر


----------



## hatemsadek (21 مارس 2011)

> أي المحركات تقصد يا أخي؟
> 
> بالمناسبة، أنا من المقتنعين بأنه من المستحيل صنع أي محرك يخالف مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، أو صنع محرك (أو مولد) لا يدخل له أي طاقة خارجية ويغذي نفسه بنفسه ويعمل بصورة دائمة
> 
> وحتى لا تكون نتيجة 23 عاما مجرد "صفر" أطلب منك أن تشاركنا تجربتك، فلو تعلم منها واحد فقط شيئا ولو بسيطا، فالنتيجة ليست صفر


السلام عليكم 
بدأت بالمحرك ذاتي التغذيه بمعني محرك ومولد موصولين ميكانيكيا وكهربيا (النتيجه صفر)
محرك ومولد موصولين ميكانيكيا وكهربيا وبينهم بطاريه وقنطرة توحيد النتيجه ( وجود فائض من البطاريه حتي نفاذ البطاريه ثم توقف)
ولك ان تتخيل كم التجارب والفشل
ثم انتقلت الي محرك المغناطيس الدائم
النتيجه 
لا يوجد حركه 
لأن القوه مساويه تماما للمقاومه 
ولتنتج حركه لا بد ان يكون هناك فائض في القوه

صحيح ان المغانط لها قوة جذب وتنافر
لاكن هذه القوه غير موجهه وقد جربت كثيرا اشكال ونمازج مختلفه 
وحتي طريقة تركيب القطع بزوايا متعدده وأكثر من ذالك حتي انني اوجدت ميكانيزم لتوجيه المجال ميكانيكيا ولاكن للأسف المقاومه مقابل القوه.
لن تقدر علي ايجاد حركه الا بتمرير تيار بشكل معين وفي الاخير لن تحصل علي القوه الكافيه
وذالك لوجود مجال مغناطيسي حر داخل المحرك مما يؤدي الي كبح الجزء الدوار

علما بأن جمع الامكانات متاحه لدي بما ان العئله تعمل في مجال المعادن مخارط وورش وأدوات 
وعذرا علي عدم الشرح الوافي لأني اذا أردت ان اشرح كل تجاربي سأحتاج الي شهور من الكتابه وهذا الوقت ليس ملكي لأني بالكاد اوفر لقمة العيش
وأنا الان أعمل في السعوديه في صيانة المعدات الثقيله
وعذرا علي الاطاله 
وفقكم الله


----------



## hatemsadek (21 مارس 2011)

أقول لمن يحاول ايجاد طرق بديله لتوليد الطاقه لا تيأس ولا ترتبط بقوانين من اجتهاد العلماء 
لأن العالم انسان مجتهد قد يصيب وقد يخطئ
يمكنك ان تستعين بنظريات وقوانين العلماء ولاكن لا تجعلها قيود عليك

انا لي 23 سنه من التجارب ولم أيأس ولن ايأس انشاء الله
ونصيحتي ان توسع مخيلتك 
وحاول الاستفاده من الطاقه الموجوده في الارض بشكل طبيعي 
يعني مثلا في البلاد اللتي فيها مرتفعات اكثر من 2000 متر ممكن يستفيدو من تيارات الهواء الصاعد 
وفرق الضغط الجوي مثلا


----------



## SMART2TROY (21 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم بعد قراءتي لهذا الملف من أوله والذي لم استطيع استكماله لانه يبدو لي طويل طول الزمن فقد غيرت من انطباعي الأول عن الأخ الزملكاوي بكلامه الحاد أو الأخوة الأخرين الذين أحسست بين كلامهم بوجود معارضة قوية لمثل هذه الأفكار وظننت أن محاولتهم دون مبرر ولكن بعد معرفتي بما عرض سابقا أرى أنهم اتخذوا هذا الموقف المسبق بسبب الضجر لما عرض عليهم سابقا من أفكار ذهب بها صاحبها ومن صدقوه الى أعالى الجبال حتى أذابت الشمس شمعهم فسقطوا على أرض الواقع صرعى 


ولكن يجب أن نعرف جميعا أنه لولا أحلام ابن فرناس وغيره من قتلى مجانين حلم الطيران لما عرفت البشرية يوما ما الطيران 


واعلموا أن الفارق بين حلم الطيران وحلم الطاقة المجانية ليس كبيرا فان العالم قبل عصر الطيران كان سيقبل بفكرة الطاقة المجانية أكثر من فكرة الطيران ولكن بعد نجاح الطيران هذه الفكرة الجنونية المستحيلة سابقا فان تاريخ العلم وقف ليذكر أسماء كل من ضحى في سبيله ليذكر أول ما يذكر اسم الشهيد عباس ابن فرناس 

ويقول سبحانه (أما الزبد فيذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الارض) صدق الله العظيم

ياأخي الزملكاوي اتقي الله ولا تقطع سبيل خير أنني قلت (لينفذه من يسهل عليه ذلك) ممن يعملون في أعمال اللحام ولديهم المعدات في ورشة مثلا والناس لهم عقل ويستطيعون وزن الأمور ولا يحتاجون وصاية فمن سيجدها صعبة أو مكلفة في شئ فانه لن يتحسم لتنفيذها أبدا


----------



## د حسين (22 مارس 2011)

*اصرار خاطئ على الفشل*



smart2troy قال:


> واعلموا أن الفارق بين حلم الطيران وحلم الطاقة المجانية ليس كبيرا
> ياأخي الزملكاوي اتقي الله ولا تقطع سبيل خير أنني قلت (لينفذه من يسهل عليه ذلك) ممن يعملون في أعمال اللحام ولديهم المعدات في ورشة مثلا والناس لهم عقل ويستطيعون وزن الأمور ولا يحتاجون وصاية فمن سيجدها صعبة أو مكلفة في شئ فانه لن يتحسم لتنفيذها أبدا



تحية طيبة للجميع
والسؤال لماذا الاصرار على الفشل
أخي العزيز ليس صحيحا ( أن الفارق بين حلم الطيران وحلم الطاقة المجانية ليس كبيرا ) بل بالعكس الفارق كبير جدا ولا مجال للمقارنة ....
ثم كيف تطلب من الناس التجريب ألم تقتنع بتجارب 23 سنة للأخ حاتم صادق ((( عفوا كيف تقتنع بفشله وهو نفسه لم يقتنع ... حيث ان كلماته تخفي قناعة تامة بالنجاح .. للأسف )))
​


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

> تحية طيبة للجميع
> والسؤال لماذا الاصرار على الفشل
> أخي العزيز ليس صحيحا ( أن الفارق بين حلم الطيران وحلم الطاقة المجانية ليس كبيرا ) بل بالعكس الفارق كبير جدا ولا مجال للمقارنة ....
> ثم كيف تطلب من الناس التجريب ألم تقتنع بتجارب 23 سنة للأخ حاتم صادق ((( عفوا كيف تقتنع بفشله وهو نفسه لم يقتنع ... حيث ان كلماته تخفي قناعة تامة بالنجاح .. للأسف )))
> ​


لا يوجد ما هو مستحيل علي الاراده القويه والاستعانه بالعلم والامثله كثيره


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

> ((( عفوا كيف تقتنع بفشله وهو نفسه لم يقتنع ... حيث ان كلماته تخفي قناعة تامة بالنجاح .. للأسف )))


ولماذا تأسف


----------



## SMART2TROY (22 مارس 2011)

د.حسين

اعلم ان كل تجربة ناجحة في تاريخ العلوم بنيت على الف تجربة فاشلة وان كل من سعى في جديد وجد له الف معارض وهذا حال الانسانية منذ بدأت ولاشئ قي ذلك. 

وأن الانسان حالم بطبيعته والفرق بين شخص وأخر هو في طبيعة احلامه فهناك من يحلم بان ينجح له ابتكار وهناك من يحلم بان يشرب يوما سيجار، 

فلما نلوم شخصا حلم يوما بما ينفع الناس.


----------



## SMART2TROY (22 مارس 2011)

أيعقل أن يتهم من حاول عشرون عاما في عمل خير بالفشل من أين جئتم بمعاييركم


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

hatemsadek قال:


> لا يوجد ما هو مستحيل علي الاراده القويه والاستعانه بالعلم والامثله كثيره


لا يا أخ حاتم، يوجد مستحيلات كثيرة
والخلق من العدم من المستحيلات
إن كل ما استطعنا عمله كبشر على مدى آلاف السنين لا يتعدى التحويل
نحول الحديد إلى سيارة
ونحول الحصان والحمار إلى بغل
ونحول اليورانيوم إلى نظير لليورانيوم
أما الخلق من العدم فهو من المستحيلات، أو على الأقل أنا أعتقد هذا
وكما أن خلق مادة من العدم من المستحيلات، فكذلك خلق طاقة من العدم



hatemsadek قال:


> ولماذا تأسف


يأسف لأن تجارب 23 عاما لم تقنعك بفشل الفكرة
وأنا أظن أنه في خلال ال23 عاما اكتفيت بالتجارب وقراءة بعض تجارب الآخرين، ولم تحاول أن تقرأ العلم الصحيح، فلو أن ظني صحيحا، فهذا سبب آخر للأسف



smart2troy قال:


> أيعقل أن يتهم من حاول عشرون عاما في عمل خير بالفشل من أين جئتم بمعاييركم


يا أخ أحمد، لا تجعل الكلام يحمل معنى آخر لا يحمله
د. حسين لم يرمي السيد حاتم بالفشل
كلمة فشله هنا حسب فهمي لها لا تعني أن السيد حاتم فاشل كشخص، وإنما تعني أن فكرته فاشلة، أو أنه فشل في تنفيذ فكرته، هذا هو المقصود بكلمة "فشله"
فلا تكن كالشيخ محمد حسان الذي قال أن عمرو خالد اتهم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بالفشل لمجرد أن عمرو خالد قال أن رحلة الطائف فشلت في تحقيق هدفها الأساسي
بالتأكيد السيد حاتم يستحق منا كل الاحترام لمثابرته، كما أنه بالتأكيد خلال 23 عاما من البحث استطاع تحقيق أهداف أخرى، وتعلم أشياء لم يكن ليتعلمها لو ضيع وقته على المنتديات أو على المقهى، فبالتأكيد شخص كهذا يستحق كل الاحترام، فقد كان يعمل ويجتهد في الوقت الذي كان آخرون ينامون ولا يفعلون شيئا


----------



## د حسين (22 مارس 2011)

*لماذا نتمسك بالقشور ونبتعد عن الجوهر*



smart2troy قال:


> د.حسين
> 
> اعلم ان كل تجربة ناجحة في تاريخ العلوم بنيت على الف تجربة فاشلة وان كل من سعى في جديد وجد له الف معارض وهذا حال الانسانية منذ بدأت ولاشئ قي ذلك.
> 
> ...


أخي العزيز انا لا ألوم احدا بل بالعكس أقدر جهود من يعمل وحتى لو فشل احيانا و ان كلمة فشل لا تعني الاساءة أو الاهانة بل هي تعبير عن عدم نجاح في موقف معين .. ومن منا لم يفشل احيانا وينجح أحيانا ؟؟؟
ولكنني أعترض على من يعتبر نفسه أشد ذكاءا وعلما ممن هم أكثر منه علما وخبرة ... وهذه هي الحالة هنا .. ليس صحيحا ان التجارب الفاشلة تؤدي حتما الى النجاح دوما .. والصحيح ان النجاح يتم من اكتساب الخبرة من التجارب الفاشلة بعد التحليل والتركيب المنطقي وليس العشوائية أو الصدفة ...
وانت تقول ان كل تجربة ناجحة بنيت على ألف تجربة فاشلة ولكن تجارب المحركات دائمة الحركة ليست ألف أو مئة ألف أو مليون بل لقد بلغت مليارت التجارب وآلاف الأعوام وبالتالي لم ولن تنجح لأنها بنيت على مبدأ خاطئ .... وهنا نعود للمنطق العلمي الذي يقول (( اذا كان المبدأ صحيحا والطريقة خاطئة ربما يأتي اليوم الذي نتوصل للطريقة وتنجح التجربة .... أما اذا كان المبدأ خاطئا فلن يأتي اليوم الذي تفيدك به كل الطرق مهما بلغ عددها وشكلها ))) ونحن الآن نتحدث عن مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة الذي يرفض نجاح أي طريقة للحصول على الطاقة المجانية ....
​


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

لن اتوقف حتي أنجح أو يأتي أمر الله


----------



## د حسين (22 مارس 2011)

*اتمنى لك التوفيق*



hatemsadek قال:


> لن اتوقف حتي أنجح أو يأتي أمر الله



أخي العزيز نتمنى لك التوفيق .. مع نصيحة سريعة ::: اقرأ كتاب الفيزياء المسلية .. واذا لم تجده في الأسواق ..ابحث عنه فهو موجود بين صفحات هذا الملتقى


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

يا اخوان انا لم اتكلم عن انشاء شيئ من العدم ولا احاول ان استفيد من الطاقه الموجده ىفي الطبيعه
وهناك امثله ناجحه
الطاقه الشمسيه
وطاقة حركة الامواج
وطاقة الرياح
 ولاكنها غير منتظمه
يعني مثلا لو حاولنا اسثمار الاموال اللتي تصرف علي النفط في تخزين الطاقه الشمسه علي شكل مياه في خزانات علي مناطق مرتفعه اذن لن نحتاج الي بطاريات والكل يعلم ان معظم تكلفة الطاقه الشمسيه تكون في وسيطة التخزين


----------



## د حسين (22 مارس 2011)

*هذا ما نريده منك*



hatemsadek قال:


> يا اخوان انا لم اتكلم عن انشاء شيئ من العدم ولا احاول ان استفيد من الطاقه الموجده ىفي الطبيعه
> وهناك امثله ناجحه
> الطاقه الشمسيه
> وطاقة حركة الامواج
> ...


أريد منك المقارنة الصحيحة بين الطاقات المتجددة 
((((وهناك امثله ناجحه
الطاقه الشمسيه
وطاقة حركة الامواج
وطاقة الرياح))) 
وبين ما تريد اقناعنا به ​


----------



## SMART2TROY (22 مارس 2011)

أرجو أن تفيدوني في حيرتي حول الطاقة المستنفذة في الخاصية الشعرية مانوعها وذلك لعدم معرفتي بالفعل وليس لشئ أخر 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

1 مجموعه من الخلايا الشمسيه لتوليدالكهرباء في النهار فاليكن 100 كيلو واط
2 مجموعه اخري بنفس الحجم لتوليد كهرباء لمضخه ترفع مياه البحر الي خزان في مكان عالي 
بالنهار بقدرة 100 واط 
وفي الليل تفتح المياه الي تم ضخها طوال النهار وتدخلها علي تربينه لإدارة عامود مولد يكون ينتج 100 كيلو واط
سيكون عندك 100 كيلو في النهار من الخلايا + 100كيلو في الليل المأخوزه من الخزان علي شكل مياه مضغوطه


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

hatemsadek قال:


> 1 مجموعه من الخلايا الشمسيه لتوليدالكهرباء في النهار فاليكن 100 كيلو واط
> 2 مجموعه اخري بنفس الحجم لتوليد كهرباء لمضخه ترفع مياه البحر الي خزان في مكان عالي
> بالنهار بقدرة 100 واط
> وفي الليل تفتح المياه الي تم ضخها طوال النهار وتدخلها علي تربينه لإدارة عامود مولد يكون ينتج 100 كيلو واط
> سيكون عندك 100 كيلو في النهار من الخلايا + 100كيلو في الليل المأخوزه من الخزان علي شكل مياه مضغوطه


أخي، فكرتك نظريا مقبولة (باستثناء آخر جملة التي أخطأت فيها)، فهي لا تعارض أي مبدأ أساسي معروف
في حال تنفيذها عمليا قد تنجح وقد تفشل، وهذا يخضع لاعتبارات كثيرة، ولكن على الأقل هي مقبولة على المستوى النظري، مما يجعل هناك احتمالية عالية جدا لنجاحها عمليا

ولكنك لم تجب عن سؤال د. حسين، ما علاقة هذا بما تحاول إقناعنا به؟
أنت قلت أنك حاولت صنع محرك ذاتي الحركة (وضربت مثالا بمولد ومحرك، وأشياء أخرى) وقلت أنك فشلت في تحقيقه، ورغم ذلك لن تيأس وأنك واثق من النجاح
فما علاقة المحرك دائم الحركة بتوليد الطاقة من الشمس أو من الرياح؟ المحرك دائم الحركة/ تعريفه أنه لا يأخذ الطاقة من أي مصدر خارجي، وإنما يولد طاقة، ولو احتاج طاقة ليعمل، فإنه يغذي نفسه ذاتيا من الطاقة التي ولدها، وهذا هو ما نتحدث عنه أنا ود. حسين ونقول أنه يخالف مبدأ حفظ الطاقة


----------



## د حسين (22 مارس 2011)

*كلام سليم نظريا*



hatemsadek قال:


> 1 مجموعه من الخلايا الشمسيه لتوليدالكهرباء في النهار فاليكن 100 كيلو واط
> 2 مجموعه اخري بنفس الحجم لتوليد كهرباء لمضخه ترفع مياه البحر الي خزان في مكان عالي
> بالنهار بقدرة 100 واط
> وفي الليل تفتح المياه الي تم ضخها طوال النهار وتدخلها علي تربينه لإدارة عامود مولد يكون ينتج 100 كيلو واط
> سيكون عندك 100 كيلو في النهار من الخلايا + 100كيلو في الليل المأخوزه من الخزان علي شكل مياه مضغوطه



شكرا لك على تفهمك والتفكير المنطقي ... ولكن (( والموضوع تم دراسته بدقة )) ان كلفة ما تتحدث عنه ومقارن بفائدته .. تجعل منه عدم جدوى مالية حيث ان قيمة الكهرباء المأخوذة من المصادر الحالية أقل بثلاثة أضعاف من كلفة ما تتحدث عنه ..... أما في المستقبل فسوف تنعكس الحسابات لتكون لصالح أفكارك ... ولكن هذا المستقبل ليس قبل 30 الى 50 سنة لذلك جيد التفكير به والتخطيط له لذلك التاريخ ... إلا اذا ظهرت مفاجآت لصالح مصدر رخيص آخر (( مثل توفر الطاقة النووية بسهولة أو غيرها ))​


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

SMART2TROY قال:


> أرجو أن تفيدوني في حيرتي حول الطاقة المستنفذة في الخاصية الشعرية مانوعها وذلك لعدم معرفتي بالفعل وليس لشئ أخر
> جزاكم الله خيرا


يا سيدي الفاضل، لماذا لا تريد أن تتعب نفسك وتقرأ الرابط الذي وضعته لك
http://www.lhup.edu/~dsimanek/museum/unwork.htm#capillary1
لماذا تريد دائما أن يعمل الآخرون ويعطوك النتائج على الجاهز
بالضبط عندما قلت لك حلل القوى لتثبت إمكانية نجاح فكرتك من عدمه قلت لي أنني لا أريد أن أتعب نفسي وأنني كان يجب علي أن أقوم نيابة عن سعادتك بتحليل القوى
والآن تريد من أحدنا أن يقرأ ويبحث عن مبدأ عمل الخاصية الشعرية ويضعه لك جاهزا مرتبا مترجما ملخصا
اقرأ الرابط أعلاه، فهو ليس فقط يشرح مبدأ عمل الخاصية الشعرية، وإنما أيضا يناقش مبدأ العمل من زاوية حفظ الطاقة، وكيف أن هذه الخاصية لا تكسر هذا المبدأ الفيزيائي الهام، وكيف أنه لا يمكن بناء محرك دائم الحركة اعتمادا على هذه الخاصية


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا لك على تفهمك والتفكير المنطقي ... ولكن (( والموضوع تم دراسته بدقة )) ان كلفة ما تتحدث عنه ومقارن بفائدته .. تجعل منه عدم جدوى مالية حيث ان قيمة الكهرباء المأخوذة من المصادر الحالية أقل بثلاثة أضعاف من كلفة ما تتحدث عنه ..... أما في المستقبل فسوف تنعكس الحسابات لتكون لصالح أفكارك ... ولكن هذا المستقبل ليس قبل 30 الى 50 سنة لذلك جيد التفكير به والتخطيط له لذلك التاريخ ... إلا اذا ظهرت مفاجآت لصالح مصدر رخيص آخر (( مثل توفر الطاقة النووية بسهولة أو غيرها ))​


كنت أنوي في ردي التطرق للنواحي الاقتصادية، ولكن ها أنت قد تطرقت لها بأفضل مئة مرة مما كنت سأقوله
أنا فقط صرفت نظر عن التطرق لهذه النقطة لأن الاعتبارات الاقتصادية قد تتغير بتغير الزمن كما تفضلت وقلت، وكذلك لأن الهدف من هذا الموضوع هو مناقشة المحركات دائمة الحركة، وليس توليد الطاقة من المصادر المتجددة


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

> يأسف لأن تجارب 23 عاما لم تقنعك بفشل الفكرة
> وأنا أظن أنه في خلال ال23 عاما اكتفيت بالتجارب وقراءة بعض تجارب الآخرين، ولم تحاول أن تقرأ العلم الصحيح، فلو أن ظني صحيحا، فهذا سبب آخر للأسف


سامحك الله


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

> وكذلك لأن الهدف من هذا الموضوع هو مناقشة المحركات دائمة الحركة، وليس توليد الطاقة من المصادر المتجددة


واين الاختلاف
الهدف واحد


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

hatemsadek قال:


> سامحك الله


أدعو الله أن يسامحني على كل سيئاتي ويسامحنا ويغفر لنا جميعا
ولكن ما الذي دفعك لتقول هذا؟
أنا قلت أنني أظن أنك لم تقرأ العلم الصحيح
فهذا مجرد ظن، وليس حكم قطعي
ولكن ما يدعم هذا الظن هو أن كل العلم المعترف به ينفي إمكانية توليد الطاقة من العدم، والتكنولوجيا الحديثة التي نعرفها كلها قائمة على هذا المبدأ
ومبدأ حفظ الطاقة لم يخرقه مخلوق منذ بدء الخليقة
وهذا هو ما نعرفه من العلم الصحيح المعترف به
فلو كنت قرأت وتعلمت، ورغم هذا لا زلت مقتنعا بأن المحرك ذاتي الحركة ممكن، فهذا يعني أنك لم تتعلم العلم الصحيح، أو تعلمته ورميته وراء ظهرك

هذا هو ظني، وهذا هو ما دفعني لهذا الظن
فلماذا تقول لي "سامحك الله" ؟


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

يا أخي 
من قال لك اني لم أقرأ 
من يفكر توليد طاقه من العدم ليس بعاقل
ولاكن هل المغناطيس له طاقه ام لا
نعم له طاقه الجذب والتنافر
ولاكن الفكره في كيفية الاستفاده منها أو تحويلها الي حركه 
وأرجو عدم التقليل من شأن الاخرين
وشكرا لك علي سعة صدرك


----------



## د حسين (22 مارس 2011)

*توضيح*



smart2troy قال:


> أرجو أن تفيدوني في حيرتي حول الطاقة المستنفذة في الخاصية الشعرية مانوعها وذلك لعدم معرفتي بالفعل وليس لشئ أخر
> جزاكم الله خيرا


أخي أحمد أشكرك على هذا السؤال الجميل جدا
حيث اختلف العلماء في تفسير ظاهرة الخاصة الشعرية :
1 - الخاصة الشعرية تسمح لارتفاع منسوب الماء ضمن الأنابيب الدقيقة جدا الى ارتفاع أعلى من مستواها خارج هذه الأنابيب (( وهذا يخالف نظرية الأواني المستطرقة .. يخالفها ظاهريا .. وسنرى بعد قليل انه يتفق معها اذا علمنا التفسير العلمي لذلك ))
2 - ان المنسوب المرتفع للماء ضمن الأانابيب الشعرية صحيح ولكن لايسمح لنا بخروج الماء منها والاستفادة من المنسوب الزائد .
3 - تحليل ذلك ان الضغط ضمن الأنابيب الشعرية يكون أقل من الضغط الجوي .. وهنا المفارقة رغم الاتصال الفيزيائي للهواء بين الشعيرات والهواء الجوي ... والسبب ان الضغط الجوي ليس فقط هو وزن عمود الهواء فوقنا ولكن يضاف إليه قوة ناجمة عن الحركة الميكروية لجزيئات الهواء وهذه تضعف ضمن الشعيرات بسبب ضيق مسرح الحركة وطوله فيقل فيها الضغط عن الجوي ويرتفع الماء ولكنه لايصل الى طرف الأنبوب لأن الضغط يرتفع من جديد ليعادل الضغط الجوي ويمنعنا من قطف الماء العالي الارتفاع 

أرجو ان تكون فكرتي واضحة ... واتمنى لك التوفيق والمنطق ​


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

hatemsadek قال:


> واين الاختلاف
> الهدف واحد


الاختلاف كبير يا سيدي الفاضل
عنوان هذا الموضوع هو  المحرك دائم الحركة(مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)........بين الوهم و الحقيقة 
بينما توليد الطاقة المتجددة ليس محركا دائم الحركة، ولا يستمد طاقته داخليا (من ذقنه وافتل له كما نقول في مصر) ولم يناقش أحد هل هي وهم أم حقيقة، فهي واقع ملموس نعيشه
هذا الاختلاف في المضمون
أما الاختلاف في الهدف، فهو أيضا واضح
مصادر الطاقة المتجددة تعتمد على استقاء الطاقة من مصدر خارجي، مش الشمس أو حركة الرياح أو غيرهما
وبالتالي كمية الطاقة المنتجة تعتمد على كمية الطاقة التي يستطيع الجهاز استقبالها وعلى كفاءة التحويل

أما المحركات دائمة الحركة، لو صحت، فلا حدود لما يمكن أن تولده، فهي لا تستقي أي طاقة من أي مصدر، وبالتالي يمكن نظريا توليد طاقة لا نهائية، فجهاز التوليد لا يحكمه شيء

هل اتضح الفرق؟


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

> فلماذا تقول لي "سامحك الله" ؟فلماذا تقول لي "سامحك الله" ؟


سامحنا الله جميعا وادعو الله ان يسامحني اكتر منك ولا تزعل


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

hatemsadek قال:


> يا أخي
> من قال لك اني لم أقرأ
> من يفكر توليد طاقه من العدم ليس بعاقل
> ولاكن هل المغناطيس له طاقه ام لا
> ...


سبحان الله
ألست أنت من قلت بنفسك 


hatemsadek قال:


> بدأت بالمحرك ذاتي التغذيه بمعني محرك ومولد موصولين ميكانيكيا وكهربيا (النتيجه صفر)
> محرك ومولد موصولين ميكانيكيا وكهربيا وبينهم بطاريه وقنطرة توحيد النتيجه ( وجود فائض من البطاريه حتي نفاذ البطاريه ثم توقف)
> ولك ان تتخيل كم التجارب والفشل
> ثم انتقلت الي محرك المغناطيس الدائم
> ...



بالمناسبة، أنا لا أعرف الكثير عن الطاقة المغناطيسية، وبالتالي غير مؤهل للدخول في نقاش حولها
ولكن فكرتك الأولى في الاقتباس السابق من محرك ومولد موصلين كهربائيا وميكانيكيا لا تصدر إلا عن شخص لا يعرف الأساسيات حتى، فبحسبة بسيطة بالورقة والقلم ستكتشف أنها لن تعمل، ورغم هذا جربتها
وهذا ما دفعني لأقول لك أنني أظن أنك لم تتعلم العلم الصحيح، وهذا ليس تقليلا من شأنك، وأقسم بالله ليس التقليل من شأنك هو ما جال بخاطري وأنا أكتب هذا، ولكن هذا ما أظنه بالفعل، وعرضت ظني هذا على الملأ كي أدعوك لتصحح ظني أو تؤكده
وقد أكون مخطئا في ظني، وإن بعض الظن إثم

ولذا أدعوك أن تبادر بتقديم نفسك، وخلفيتك العلمية، ومجالات قراءاتك، وخبراتك العملية، حتى لا أظن فيك بغير علم


----------



## SMART2TROY (22 مارس 2011)

سيدي الفاضل لم أطلب شرحا لمبدأ عمل الخاصية الشعرية لانني قد درسته في الثانوية ولم أطلب معرفة لهذه الفكرة Capillary motor وموضوع البحث لمعرفة المبدأ سهل وليس صعب 

ولكن ما أريد معرفته وهو الصعب ايجاده على النت أو في الكتب 


هو أذا ماكان الضغط الجوي لم يقل منه شئ وان كانت قوى التوتر السطحي لم تقل شئ وان كانت كتلة المياه وجدار الانبوب و كتلة الهواء لم تقل شئ واذا لم يكن الانبوب معرض لضوء أو حرارة حيث ستعمل الخاصية 

يأتي هنا سؤالي لفظيا (ماهو نوع أو اسم الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع المياه في الخاصية الشعرية )


----------



## د حسين (22 مارس 2011)

*لله درك يا زملكاوي*

شكرا لصديقي الزملكاوي ... ونحن دائما متفقين ومتعاونين ومتفاهمين والحمد لله.. 
لقد فاجأتني برابط عن الخاصة الشعرية ولم أره إلا بعد ان كتبت مشاركتي السابقة .. وسأحاول الاطلاع عليه وأرجو ان يكون متوافقا مع مشاركتني وألا أكون قد تسرعت ... أكرر شكري مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع

وبعد الاطلاع السريع على الرابط أعتقد ان التوتر السطحي غير كاف لتفسير الظاهرة لوحده


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

> بالمناسبة، أنا لا أعرف الكثير عن الطاقة المغناطيسية، وبالتالي غير مؤهل للدخول في نقاش حولها
> ولكن فكرتك الأولى في الاقتباس السابق من محرك ومولد موصلين كهربائيا وميكانيكيا لا تصدر إلا عن شخص لا يعرف الأساسيات حتى، فبحسبة بسيطة بالورقة والقلم ستكتشف أنها لن تعمل، ورغم هذا جربتها
> وهذا ما دفعني لأقول لك أنني أظن أنك لم تتعلم العلم الصحيح، وهذا ليس تقليلا من شأنك، وأقسم بالله ليس التقليل من شأنك هو ما جال بخاطري وأنا أكتب هذا، ولكن هذا ما أظنه بالفعل، وعرضت ظني هذا على الملأ كي أدعوك لتصحح ظني أو تؤكده
> وقد أكون مخطئا في ظني، وإن بعض الظن إثم
> ...


 هذه كانت اول تجربه لي كنت لسه في الثانويه


----------



## SMART2TROY (22 مارس 2011)

أشكرك د.حسين على الشرح وهو شرح جيد وان كان فيه بعض الجديد عما درسته وأرجو قراءة مشاركتى السابقة ان كانت قد فاتت


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

ياسيدي علي حد علمي ان المنتديات تقوم عل النقاش البناء وطرح الافكار والتجارب واستقاءالعلم من اهل العلم والخبره
وليس التمعن في الانتقاد والبحث عن نقاط لتعلن فشل الناس وعدم اهليتهم العلميه
والتفتيش عن خلفياتهم العلميه 
ما جعلني ادخل المنتدي هو البحث عن العلم والمعرفه 

وهل يلزم ان اكون فيزائي خريج جامعة امريكيه حتي أطرح فكره


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

د حسين قال:


> شكرا لصديقي الزملكاوي ... ونحن دائما متفقين ومتعاونين ومتفاهمين والحمد لله..
> لقد فاجأتني برابط عن الخاصة الشعرية ولم أره إلا بعد ان كتبت مشاركتي السابقة .. وسأحاول الاطلاع عليه وأرجو ان يكون متوافقا مع مشاركتني وألا أكون قد تسرعت ... أكرر شكري مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع
> 
> وبعد الاطلاع السريع على الرابط أعتقد ان التوتر السطحي غير كاف لتفسير الظاهرة لوحده



في الحقيقة، لم أقرأ الرابط بتمعن، ولكن أذكر من دراستي السابقة (وربما أكون مخطئا) أن الخاصية الشعرية تؤدي إلى ارتفاع السائل في حالة كانت زاوية التماس بين السائل والجدار أقل من 90 درجة (أي في حالة أن سطح السائل مقعر)، ولا تؤدي إلى ارتفاع لو كانت الزاوية تساوي 90 درجة (أي أن سطح السائل مستوي تماما)، وعلى العكس تؤدي إلى انخفاض السائل لو كانت الزاوية أكبر من 90 درجة (أي أن سطح السائل محدب، كما في حالة الزئبق)، هذا ما أذكره، والله أعلم، يجب علي مراجعة هذه الخواص قبل الإفتاء

فلو صح هذا الذي أقوله، وحيث أن هذه الزاوية تعتمد على التوتر السطحي (على ما أذكر)، لذا أعتقد أعتقد أن التوتر السطحي يلعب دورا هاما في هذا الظاهرة

على كل حال الرابط لا يهدف أساسا لمناقشة تفاصيل ظاهرة التوتر السطحي، ولكن يناقش لماذا لا يمكن لهذه الظاهرة أن تؤدي إلى حركة مستدامة بما يخرق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة

سأحاول أن أقرأ قراءة أعمق وأدلو بدلوي مرة أخرى

انظر هذه الصورة
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/64/Capillarity.svg


----------



## SMART2TROY (22 مارس 2011)

سيدي الفاضل لم أطلب شرحا لمبدأ عمل الخاصية الشعرية لانني قد درسته في الثانوية ولم أطلب معرفة لهذه الفكرة Capillary motor وموضوع البحث لمعرفة المبدأ سهل وليس صعب 

ولكن ما أريد معرفته وهو الصعب ايجاده على النت أو في الكتب 


هو أذا ماكان الضغط الجوي لم يقل منه شئ وان كانت قوى التوتر السطحي لم تقل شئ وان كانت كتلة المياه وجدار الانبوب و كتلة الهواء لم تقل شئ واذا لم يكن الانبوب معرض لضوء أو حرارة حيث ستعمل الخاصية 

يأتي هنا سؤالي لفظيا (ماهو نوع أو اسم الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع المياه في الخاصية الشعرية )


----------



## zamalkawi (22 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> يأتي هنا سؤالي لفظيا (ماهو نوع أو اسم الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع المياه في الخاصية الشعرية )


فهمت لفظ سؤالك، وللإجابة أحتاج إلى بعض التحليل لكي أسميها باسمها الصحيح، سواء كانت طاقة وضع أو غيرها
ولكن هل يعنيك فقط اسم الطاقة أن أن ما يعنيك هو من أين أتت؟


----------



## hatemsadek (22 مارس 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89511-7.html 
لمن يريد النقاش حول المحرك الدائم


----------



## pic2007 (22 مارس 2011)

*توضيح*



zamalkawi قال:


> كيف نصل لهذا الطول الموجي أساسا؟



السلام عليكم

آسف على التأخير أولا فلست سيد نفسي في هذا الظرف،مضغوط جدا من ناحية الوقت

الطول الموجي حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية =سرعة الضوء/التردد

قوانين كيرشوف للدوائر الكهربائية تعتمد على فرضية أن أبعاد الدارة الكهربائية مهملة أمام الطول الموجي، فلو استخدمنا التردد50 هيرتز فعندها يكن الطول الموجي حوالي 6000 كيلومتر وبالطبع الدوائر العملية لا تصل لهذه الابعاد والنتيجة قوانين كيرشوف محققة
الأمر في غاية البساطة كما اتصور أبعاد الدارة غير مهملة امام الطول الموجي فقط، أما من حيث الكفاءة فالنسبة الذهبية هي المطلوبة
تحياتي.


----------



## SMART2TROY (22 مارس 2011)

أخي زملكاوي أشكرك على الاهتمام وأدعوا لك بالتوفيق لدعمنا بالتحليل الصحيح للخاصية


----------



## SMART2TROY (22 مارس 2011)

*أخي hatemsadek شكرا لاشتراكك معنا 

ولكن لي استفسار كنت تتكلم في مشاركة سابقة عن (محرك ما _ ويجب تمرير تيار _و اكاديمية البحث العلمي)

فان كنت تقصد بهذا المحرك المذكور في الرابط فانني لا أفهم هل أنت مع المحرك أم لا وهذا يؤدي الى هل المحرك 

يعمل من وجهة نظرك أم لا


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> هو أذا ماكان الضغط الجوي لم يقل منه شئ وان كانت قوى التوتر السطحي لم تقل شئ وان كانت كتلة المياه وجدار الانبوب و كتلة الهواء لم تقل شئ واذا لم يكن الانبوب معرض لضوء أو حرارة حيث ستعمل الخاصية
> 
> يأتي هنا سؤالي لفظيا (ماهو نوع أو اسم الطاقة المستنفذة لرفع المياه في الخاصية الشعرية )



يمكن تسميتها طاقة وضع

والآن مع الأفكار التي 
التي يظن البعض 
انها صحيحة

و البعض يفكر اكيد في استغلالها

بإحدى الطرق الآتية

١_جعل الأنبوبة أقصر من
الارتفاع التي تصل اليه الماء
فتعمل كالنافورة 
لن تعمل 
لعدم وجود زاوية حادة


٢_جعل الأنبوبة على جزءين فيرتفع الماء إلى
العليا ثم يتم فصلها 

٣_جعل بالانبوبة ثقب 
أقل من ارتفاع الماء 
فتعمل كحنفية

في جميع الحالات تريد 
أن تستغل طاقة وضع الماء من منسوب منخفض 
إلى منسوب أعلى

وجميع الحالات لن تعمل

لأن 
الطاقة اللازمة لتفريغ الماء 
تساوي 
طاقة وضع الماء المرتفع


و لقد درست الخاصية 
الشعرية في المعمل
بالجامعة
وكانت لا تعمل إذا كان بها
قطرة ماء
و لابد من النفخ في الانبوب لتفريغ الماء بها
وهي الطاقة اللازمة للتفريغ

تحياتي للجميع


محمد المصري


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

الاخ محمود المصري

أولا اعلم أن طاقة الوضع تعتبر خاصية للجسم لا تتغير في حالة سكونه ولكنها تتغير عند حركته لكنها بعد انتهاء الحركة وبدء السكون مرة أخرى فان طاقة الوضع له تظل كما هي وهذا يعني أن طاقة الوضع في حالة الخاصية الشعرية لم يقل منها شئ لأي مادة كانت

ثانيا ان كنت تعتقد أن سؤالي عن الخاصية هو من اجل استغلالها في انتاج طاقة فأنت خاطئ فهى حتى لو عملت فانها لن يمكن استخدامها ابدا في انتاج اي قدر ولو بسيط من الطاقة

ولكن عرضي لموضوعها جاء للعلم والاستفادة للجميع ويشكر من يستطيع التوصل لهذه الطاقة بشكل مقنع

والخاصية الشعرية ليس لها علاقة بفكرتي (عجلة الايجيبتو) وانما ستدعمها 

وأرجو منك قراءة المشاركة (عجلة الايجيبتو لتوليد طاقة مجانية)صفحة 70 من هذا الموضوع


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> والخاصية الشعرية ليس لها علاقة بفكرتي (عجلة الايجيبتو) وانما ستدعمها


يااااه
ألا زلت مقتنعا أن هذه العجلة يمكن أن تولد طاقة
يا أخي الطاقة لا تنشأ من عدم، مبدأ تعلمناه في المدرسة، وفهمناه نظريا في الجامعة، ورأيناه بأعيننا في حياتنا العملية
وهو ليس علاقة فيزيائية، وإنما مبدأ. كيف يمكن لمخلوق أن يخلق شيئا من العدم؟
لو وضعتك في فراغ، وقلت لك أعطني من هذا الفراغ كيلوجرام من الحديد، هل تستطيع؟ هل تستطيع إيجاد الحديد من الفراغ؟ هل تستطيع إيجاد المادة من الفراغ؟ كذلك الطاقة، لا تنشأ من عدم


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

أخي الزملكاوي احتراماتي كلها لسيادتك فانت عقلية تحترم واعلم أن الفكرة قد أخافتني فبالرغم من تأكدي من نجاح الحسابات الا أن مبدأ بقاء الطاقة كان له الظهور الأقوى بالطبع وذلك ليس لدراستي له فقط ولكن لانه المنطقي أيضا 

ولكن كان ردي على خوفي هو هذه الخاصية الشعرية والتي أرى أنها لا تستنفذ طاقة مهما بحثنا وحللنا ولكنها حالة هندسية خلقها الله لتساعد النبات على الغذاء بدون بذل مجهود 

وأرى أن الخاصية الشعرية هي حالة هندسية نجحت في اثارة القوى الساعية للاتزان في الكون وجعلها تعمل على رفع المياه ليعود الاتزان مرة أخرى 

واذا كان هذا الكلام صحيحا فاننا يمكننا عمل حالة أو شكل هندسي يعمل هو الأخر على استغلال سعي مجمل القوى في الكون للاتزان مثل اختراعي هذا

لقد ذكرت يا أخ زملكاوي في أول رد لك على الفكرة أن مركبات القوى للسطح المقوس ستعمل على اتزان الريشة وبالتالي لن يكون هناك أي فرق في محصلة القوي على الوجهين وبالتالي العجلة لن تعمل وهو ما اتفقت معك فيه 
وقلت لك ما حلها ولم تقتنع حتى ببرنامج الساب 

الم يشفع للساب والفكرة عندك أن الساب أعطى نفس النتيجة التى استخرجتها من حسابتك وبقوانينك وذلك في النموذج الذي لا يوجد به منطقة ميتة حيث أن النتيجة كانت أن العزم صفر 

ولكن عندما ادخلت للساب شكل معين فيه المنطقة الميتة وجدت العزم ، هل تتخيل مثلا أنني وصلت لطريقة عمل وشكل العجلة بالصدفة أو بالشبه من فكرة أخرى أنني قد توصلت الى هذا الشكل بعد تفكير وتركيز بالطبع


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> الم يشفع للساب والفكرة عندك أن الساب أعطى نفس النتيجة التى استخرجتها من حسابتك وبقوانينك وذلك في النموذج الذي لا يوجد به منطقة ميتة حيث أن النتيجة كانت أن العزم صفر
> 
> ولكن عندما ادخلت للساب شكل معين فيه المنطقة الميتة وجدت العزم


الفكرة ليست في دقة البرنامج بقدر ما هي في المدخلات التي ندخلها نحن له، وتفسيرنا نحن لنتائجه

الأمر يشبه أن تقول لشخص ما أعطني كوب ماء، فينفذ ما طلبت ويعطيك كوبا به ماء ففسرته أنت أن الزجاج إذا تم تشكيله على شكل كوب فإننا سنجد ماءا بداخله

أنا لم أفهم ما هي المدخلات التي أعطيتها لساب، ولم أفهم ما هي النتائج التي أعطاها لك ساب، وذلك لأنني لم أتعامل مع ساب من قبل من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى لأنك لم تخبرنا بشيء، فقط وضعت بعض الصور الغامضة وقلت لنا ها هي النتائج تثبت كلامي، بينما أنت لم تشرح أي شيء

أحاول تصور لو أنك بعثت بهذه النتائج بصورتها التي عرضتها لدورية علمية كورقة بحثية كي يتم نشرها، ثم أخذت تتعجب بعدها لماذا لم ينشروها

لو تريد فعلا أن تشركنا في الأمر وفي النقاش، اشرح فكرتك شرحا وافيا، ووثق حساباتك ونتائجها توثيقا علميا، وقتها يمكننا أن نناقشك، أما عرض بعض الصور الغامضة بدون أي توثيق أو شرح، فلن يؤدي إلى شيء

لاحظ أننا هنا على منتدى، ولسنا في لقاء شخصي يجعل التواصل والشرح سهلا، لذا فنحن لا نعرف عن كلامك إلا ما تقوله أنت، فلو أصررت على ألا تقول شيئا، فلا تتوقع نقاشا

لو تريد يمكن أن نلتقى على أحد برامج الشات، ونتحدث صوتيا لأناقشك في فكرتك

بالمناسبة، ما هي علاقة الخاصية الشعرية بالموضوع؟؟


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

أنني ياأخواتي في الله لا استطيع تحدي هذا المبدأ الذي دعمه العلم والعلماء العظام وقبل كل ذلك يدعمه المنطق رغم أنه مازال مجرد مبدأ ومنطق فهمه البشر عن الطبيعة حسب ما رأوا من حالتها ولكن أعلموا أن الطبيعة لم تظهر للانسان كل ما لديها بعد.
أتعلمون أن العلم (بالطبع في الخارج) لم يعد يؤمن بأن الكون بمادته وقواه يعمل في نظام وقوانين وحسب توقعات 
بل انهم أدركوا من خمسون عاما مضت أن الكون يعمل بعشوائية تكاد تكون نظام ونظام يكاد يكون عشوائية ولكنه وسط هذا يسعى الى الاتزان دائما بالفعل، 

ولذلك فأن العالم أصبح لا يعتمد على كلمة توقعات وقوانين ولكن أصبح يعتمد على كلمة احتمالات وتجارب


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> الاخ محمود المصري
> 
> أولا اعلم أن طاقة الوضع تعتبر خاصية للجسم لا تتغير في حالة سكونه ولكنها تتغير عند حركته لكنها بعد انتهاء الحركة وبدء السكون مرة أخرى فان طاقة الوضع له تظل كما هي وهذا يعني أن طاقة الوضع في حالة الخاصية الشعرية لم يقل منها شئ لأي مادة كانت
> 
> ...



أولا اسمي محمد مش محمود 

ثانيا تقول
اعلم أن طاقة الوضع تعتبر خاصية للجسم لا تتغير في حالة سكونه ولكنها تتغير عند حركته لكنها بعد انتهاء الحركة وبدء السكون مرة أخرى فان طاقة الوضع له تظل كما هي

هذا صحيح بالنسبة 
إذا كانت القوى محافظة 

و لكن جزء من الطاقة 
يحول إلى طاقة وضع للماء

ثالثا
هذا الملف به الخطأ في
عجلة الايجيبتو التي صنعتها
و لكن اختصرت في بعض
النقاط

و أثبت أن محصلة القوى 
المؤثرة على المساحة ‏
الأكبر تساوي القوى المؤثرة على المساحة الصغرى ‏
f1=f2
و ليس كما فعلت
f1<f2
و ليس الساب أفضل من
الإنسان كما تقول

و الخطأ عندك اعتبرت
الضغط كمية قياسية
مع انه كمية اتجاهية

و هذا اثبات لأي شكل للمساحة

و شكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> أنني ياأخواتي في الله لا استطيع تحدي هذا المبدأ الذي دعمه العلم والعلماء العظام وقبل كل ذلك يدعمه المنطق رغم أنه مازال مجرد مبدأ ومنطق فهمه البشر عن الطبيعة حسب ما رأوا من حالتها ولكن أعلموا أن الطبيعة لم تظهر للانسان كل ما لديها بعد.
> أتعلمون أن العلم (بالطبع في الخارج) لم يعد يؤمن بأن الكون بمادته وقواه يعمل في نظام وقوانين وحسب توقعات
> بل انهم أدركوا من خمسون عاما مضت أن الكون يعمل بعشوائية تكاد تكون نظام ونظام يكاد يكون عشوائية ولكنه وسط هذا يسعى الى الاتزان دائما بالفعل،
> 
> ولذلك فأن العالم أصبح لا يعتمد على كلمة توقعات وقوانين ولكن أصبح يعتمد على كلمة احتمالات وتجارب


كلامك عن العلم في الخارج ينقصه الكثير من الدقة
ولا أفهم كيف تقول أنك لا تتحدى مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، ولكنك تقول أن عجلتك تكسره

ما علينا، سأدخل في الموضوع مباشرة
أنا فكرت في فكرتك مرة أخرى، وعلى وشك إثبات أنها خطأ، أعني هنا إثبات رياضي حقيقي، وليس مجرد إثبات قائم على مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، فباستخدام مبدأ حفظ الطاقة لا يصح اساسا أن نناقش عجلتك، ولكن أعني بقوانين الميكانيكا وتحليل القوى

ولكن قبل أن أعرض أفكاري عليك أن تجيبني على سؤال هام: هل الإطار الخارجي للعجلة متصل بالريش، أم أنه ثابت، بينما الريش من المفترض أن تدور بحركة منزلقة عليه؟
لو سؤالي غير واضح، استفسر عنه وسأوضحه لك أكثر، ولكنني أحتاج إجابة، فالإثبات في حالة أن الريش والإطار جسم واحد تختلف عن حالة كونهما جسمان منفصلان، وفي الحالتين لن تعمل العجلة، ولكن فقط الإثبات يختلف بعض الشيء


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

اسف للأخ محمد على خطائى في الاسم 
اما بالنسبة لطاقة الوضع فحتى لو كان ما تقول صحيح بان طاقة الوضع ستختلف حين سكون الماء مرة أخرى بعد الارتفاع فان الموضوع هنا ليس أن طاقة الوضع أو أي طاقة أخرى زادت نتيجة تحول طاقة اليها ولكن المشكلة التي أبحث عنها ماهي الطاقة التى نقصت ليحدث الارتفاع للماء


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

ماشي ياعم زملكاوي أحترم فيك الثقة بالنفس فهي تدل على معرفتك لجيدة بهذه النواحي العلمية واتشرف بمناقشتك حتى لو ثبت فشل الفكرة فكما قلت سابقا انها محاولة لفعل خير

الريشة متصلة بالاطار الخارجي للعجلة بمساحة اسميها المنطقة الميتة التي لايتواجد عليها ضغط والريشة متصلة من أعلى ومن أسفل بالغطاء العلوي والسفلي


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> و الخطأ عندك اعتبرت
> الضغط كمية قياسية
> مع انه كمية اتجاهية


معذرة أخي، ولكن هناك خطأ علمي في هذه العبارة
الضغط كمية قياسية، وليس كمية متجهة
بينما القوة الناتجة عن الضغط عبارة عن كمية متجهة، والسبب في هذا أن القوة تساوي الضغط في متجه المساحة، ومتجه المساحة هو كمية متجهة، مقداره هو قيمة المساحة، واتجاهه هو العمودي على المستوى الذي تقع فيه المساحة

Pressure is a scalar quantity. It relates the vector surface element (a vector normal to the surface) with the normal force acting on it. The pressure is the scalar proportionality constant that relates the two normal vectors

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressure


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

أرجو من الأخ الزملكاوي المحافظة على روح النقاش العلمي بمعنى ان كانت حسابته في صالح الفكرة فليخبرنا بذلك صراحة حتى وان أراد الاستعانة بقوانين أو ابحاث أو أشخاص أخرين بعد ذلك. وذلك حتى لا تضيع الفكرة في وسط المناقشات فيحاسبنا الله على خير اضعناه بدون تأكد من عدم جدواها

وأقترح عليه أن يتناسى ايمانه بفشلها وهو يستعمل معادلاته ويترك القرار للمعادلات وذلك من روح العلم الذي نتكلم عنه 

وتحياتي له وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة أخي، ولكن هناك خطأ علمي في هذه العبارة
> الضغط كمية قياسية، وليس كمية متجهة
> بينما القوة الناتجة عن الضغط عبارة عن كمية متجهة، والسبب في هذا أن القوة تساوي الضغط في متجه المساحة، ومتجه المساحة هو كمية متجهة، مقداره هو قيمة المساحة، واتجاهه هو العمودي على المستوى الذي تقع فيه المساحة
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك

لا يوجد اتجاه للضغط
يوجد اتجاه للمساحة

شكرا أخي زملكاوي


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> أرجو من الأخ الزملكاوي المحافظة على روح النقاش العلمي بمعنى ان كانت حسابته في صالح الفكرة فليخبرنا بذلك صراحة حتى وان أراد الاستعانة بقوانين أو ابحاث أو أشخاص أخرين بعد ذلك. وذلك حتى لا تضيع الفكرة في وسط المناقشات فيحاسبنا الله على خير اضعناه بدون تأكد من عدم جدواها


اطمئن، لا يمكن أن تكون حساباتي في صالح الفكرة أبدا، لأنها فكرة خطأ


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

أخ أحمد
هل يمكنك وضع شرح مفصل، وصور واضحة تبين فيها نتائج تحليل ساب، بحيث أحاول اكتشاف الخطأ في تفسيرك للنتائج


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

وان كانت حساباتك في صالحها فماذا ستفعل


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> وان كانت حساباتك في صالحها فماذا ستفعل


لن أفترض وضعا مستحيلا

هذه ليست عدم موضوعية مني، أو انحراف عن الحياد العلمي، كما أنها ليست غرورا، هذه ببساطة ثقة


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخ أحمد
> هل يمكنك وضع شرح مفصل، وصور واضحة تبين فيها نتائج تحليل ساب، بحيث أحاول اكتشاف الخطأ في تفسيرك للنتائج


وذلك لأن حساباتي سأبنيها على الاستاتيكا العادية، وليس على الميكانيكا الصلبة أو ميكانيكا المواد
بينما الحسابات التي ستأخذها من ساب تعتمد على ميكانيكا المواد، وهذه سيكون من الصعب علي حسابها كميا، ولكن يمكن تقديرها كيفيا
لذا أطلب من أن تضع شرحا وافيا للنتائج التي حصلت عليها من ساب، والمدخلات التي أدخلتها له، وحبذا لو مدعمة بالصور، وشرح وافي لكل صورة، ما هي، وما الذي نراه عليها، وما الذي نستنتجه منها
أعلم أن تجهيز هذا الشرح متعب بعض الشيء، ولكن عليك أن تتعب قليلا لو أنك بالفعل تريد معرفة الخطأ في استنتاجك


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

أخى العزيز والله والله والله ولا يوجد أغلى من القسم بالله أنني أرى أن الصور التى وضحته تشرح ماأريد ايصاله جيدا وسوف أضعها لك مرة أخرى ولكني أريدك أيضا أن تعطينى النتيجة بالمعادلات الصحيحة التي لديك وأرجو أن يكون ذلك قريبا

لقد وضعت النموذجين الخاصين بالريشة الموضحين بالصور ياصديقي كما ترى في الصور فوضعت النموذج الأول بشكل لا يوجد فيه اتصال بين الريشة والاطار الخارجي وجعلت ارتفاع الريشة 12 cm ونصف قطر العجلة 1 m والضغط الموضوع على الريشة هو8 t/m2 وظهرت النتيجة كما قلت أنت وكما توقعت أنا وهي أن العزم على النقطة الثابتة هو الصفر ذلك وهذا يشبه كما قلت أننى رميت قطعة شبيهة بالريشة في الماء فالنتيجة بالطبع هو الاتزان
وعرضت ذلك فقط لشكك في نتائج الساب ولو أن الساب أو المدخلات خاطئة فانالنتيجة لن تأتي منطقية كما جاءت



الصورة التالية تبين النموذج الأول لشكل الريشة على نافذة الساب موضوع عليها الأحمال ومتعامدة عليها مع ملاحظة عدم وجود المنطقة الميتة(ستوضحها الصور التالية)
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Cdso8wuwCZ...ntitled333.bmp

الصورة التالية توضح نتائج الاجهادت عند النقطة المركزية ومنها العزم والذي أشرت اليه في الصورة وقيمته صفر وذلك لعدم وجود المنطقة الميتة مما عمل على حدوث الاتزان

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-05c-HK25aG.../untitled3.bmp

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-8mhCNUhNPR.../untitled2.bmp

أما في النموذج التالي والذي كان بنفس الابعاد سوى أن الريشة متصلة بالاطار الدائري الخارجي وبالتالي وجدت مساحة غير معرضة للضغط لدفنها في الاطار الخارجي والتي اسميتها المنطقة الميتة بالصور المرفقة وعند التحميل بنفس الضغط والقوى وجدت هنا العزم وذلك مع الاحتفاظ بنفس المدخلات الخاصة بالاعدادات وخلافه 

وأنا لن أقوم بتزوير النتيجة أخي فليس هناك داعي لأن أضحك على الأخرين فان هذا المجهود لن أخذ منه لاناقة ولا جمل سوى عمل أخذ به الثواب والمنفعة للناس فلن أكذب على نفسي أبدا

الصورة التالية توضح وجود المنطقة الميتة للنموذج أخر (وهو نموذج الريشة الذي اقترحته)
وقد وضعت عليه نفس الأحمال للنموذج السابق والاختلاف هو وجود المنطقة الميتة فقط

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-IlcmRRcqmX...ntitled332.bmp

الصورة التالية توضح مقدار العزم المتولد عند النقطة المركزية في حالة وجود المنطقة الميتة وكذلك الوحدات المستخدمة في الحل مع معلومية أن البرنامج يعد محاكيا رياضيا للطبيعة لا غبار عليه .

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1JB4u1_Rru...ntitled336.bmp


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

الصور لا تظهر، ضع الروابط مرة أخرى


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> أخى العزيز والله والله والله ولا يوجد أغلى من القسم بالله أنني أرى أن الصور التى وضحته تشرح ماأريد ايصاله جيدا


لا أقول أنك تتعمد عدم الوضوح، وأنا واثق أنك تفهم الصور، ولكن ما نراه ليس بالضرورة هو الحقيقة، فأنت تراه من زاويتك أنت، وليس من زاوية المتلقي



smart2troy قال:


> وعرضت ذلك فقط لشكك في نتائج الساب ولو أن الساب أو المدخلات خاطئة فانالنتيجة لن تأتي منطقية كما جاءت


لماذا تصر على نقطة أنني أشكك في النتائج؟
لقد قلتها مرارا، أنا لن أثق في ساب أكثر من ثقتي في نفسي
أخي، هي ثلاث حلقات، المدخلات سليمة، البرنامج سليم، تفسيرنا للمخرجات سليم
فالأمر ليس تشكيكا في ساب نفسه، ولكن كيف أثق أن الثلاث حلقات صحيحون؟
أنت ذكرت حلقتين فقط، وهما المدخلات والبرنامج، أين الحلقة الثالثة؟
وأنا لا يمكن أن أحكم بناء على تفسيرك أنت، لذلك طلبت منك أن توضح تماما ما هي المدخلات وما هي المخرجات حتى أحاول تفسيرها
بينما أنت وجدت مخرجات معينة، وقلت حسنا لقد كسرت مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، فكيف أثق في تفسيرك للمخرجات؟



smart2troy قال:


> وأنا لن أقوم بتزوير النتيجة أخي فليس هناك داعي لأن أضحك على الأخرين فان هذا المجهود لن أخذ منه لاناقة ولا جمل سوى عمل أخذ به الثواب والمنفعة للناس فلن أكذب على نفسي أبدا


لم اتهمك مطلقا بالتزير
وبالتأكيد أنت لن تكذب على نفسك، ولكن من الممكن أن يكون عندك لبس في الفهم



smart2troy قال:


> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-cdso8wuwcz...ntitled333.bmp
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-05c-hk25ag.../untitled3.bmp
> 
> ...


جميع الصور لا تظهر


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

أسف لان رابط الصور لم يعمل حيث أن خبرتي بعالم النت ضئيلة وسأطرح المشاركة مرة أخرى بروابط الصور الشغالة

أخى العزيز والله والله والله ولا يوجد أغلى من القسم بالله أنني أرى أن الصور التى وضحته تشرح ماأريد ايصاله جيدا وسوف أضعها لك مرة أخرى ولكني أريدك أيضا أن تعطينى النتيجة بالمعادلات الصحيحة التي لديك وأرجو أن يكون ذلك قريبا

لقد وضعت النموذجين الخاصين بالريشة الموضحين بالصور ياصديقي كما ترى في الصور فوضعت النموذج الأول بشكل لا يوجد فيه اتصال بين الريشة والاطار الخارجي وجعلت ارتفاع الريشة 12 cm ونصف قطر العجلة 1 m والضغط الموضوع على الريشة هو8 t/m2 وظهرت النتيجة كما قلت أنت وكما توقعت أنا وهي أن العزم على النقطة الثابتة هو الصفر ذلك وهذا يشبه كما قلت أننى رميت قطعة شبيهة بالريشة في الماء فالنتيجة بالطبع هو الاتزان
وعرضت ذلك فقط لشكك في نتائج الساب ولو أن الساب أو المدخلات خاطئة فانالنتيجة لن تأتي منطقية كما جاءت



الصورة التالية تبين النموذج الأول لشكل الريشة على نافذة الساب موضوع عليها الأحمال ومتعامدة عليها مع ملاحظة عدم وجود المنطقة الميتة(ستوضحها الصور التالية)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Cdso8wuwCZg/TYQLjCUsU3I/AAAAAAAAACo/FbpITpJMjmM/s1600/untitled333.bmp

الصورة التالية توضح نتائج الاجهادت عند النقطة المركزية ومنها العزم والذي أشرت اليه في الصورة وقيمته صفر وذلك لعدم وجود المنطقة الميتة مما عمل على حدوث الاتزان

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-05c-HK25aG0/TYPtzoG8K8I/AAAAAAAAACI/BZ1ZW8WLW4Q/s1600/untitled3.bmp

والصورة التالي توضح المنطقة الميتة المقصودة على شكل العجلة

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-8mhCNUhNPRA/TYQP2nahnCI/AAAAAAAAACw/T14hQthBhzY/s1600/untitled2.bmp

أما في النموذج التالي والذي كان بنفس الابعاد سوى أن الريشة متصلة بالاطار الدائري الخارجي وبالتالي وجدت مساحة غير معرضة للضغط لدفنها في الاطار الخارجي والتي اسميتها المنطقة الميتة بالصور المرفقة وعند التحميل بنفس الضغط والقوى وجدت هنا العزم وذلك مع الاحتفاظ بنفس المدخلات الخاصة بالاعدادات وخلافه 

وأنا لن أقوم بتزوير النتيجة أخي فليس هناك داعي لأن أضحك على الأخرين فلن أكذب على نفسي أبدا

الصورة التالية توضح وجود المنطقة الميتة للنموذج الثاني
وقد وضعت عليه نفس الأحمال للنموذج السابق والاختلاف هو وجود المنطقة الميتة فقط

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-IlcmRRcqmXg/TYPvZciDDFI/AAAAAAAAACQ/UaUZCE8vsQ8/s1600/untitled332.bmp
الصورة التالية توضح مقدار العزم المتولد عند النقطة المركزية في حالة وجود المنطقة الميتة وكذلك الوحدات المستخدمة في الحل مع معلومية أن البرنامج يعد محاكيا رياضيا للطبيعة لا غبار عليه .

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1JB4u1_Rru8/TYP0KFy3i_I/AAAAAAAAACY/jyGHWFzir8M/s1600/untitled336.bmp

أرجو دراسة الصور جيدا وان كان هناك أية استفسار عن شئ فعلته في البرنامج فأنا معكم


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

أخي زملكاوي الا يكفي برهانا لك على سلامة الأمور الثلاثة أن البرنامج أعطى لنا النتيجة المنطقية في النموذج الأول وهي أن العزم يساوي صفر من وجهة نظري هذا كافي


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مارس 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ‏
> هذا الملف به الخطأ في
> عجلة الايجيبتو
> و لكن اختصرت في بعض
> ...



شكرا للأخ زملكاوي 
للتصحيح

الملف في المرفق 
لأي شكل مساحة


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

اخي، يبدو أنك لم تفهم قصدي، فأنت وضعت نفس الصور مرة أخرى، فما الاستفادة؟
أنت تراها واضحة، وأنا أراها غير كذلك
ويبدو أن السبب في هذا هو أنك حسب ما فهمت درست الهندسة في قسم العمارة، وربما عندكم في هذا القسم لا يهتمون بالتوثيق العلمي

فنحن تعلمنا في قسم الميكانيكا أنه لو لدي مثلا منحنى، ولم أضع اسما للمحور السيني أو للمحور الصادي، فالمنحنى لا قيمة له

وتعلمنا أنه مثلا لو لدي صورة كهذه
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-05c-HK25aG0/TYPtzoG8K8I/AAAAAAAAACI/BZ1ZW8WLW4Q/s1600/untitled3.bmp
فيجب أن أذكر ما هو joint element 3 وكيف يتصل بال joint elements الأخرى، وما هي الjoint elements الأخرى اساسا، وكيف تم تعريفها للبرنامج

وتعلمنا أنه لشرح نتيجة توصلنا لها بالعناصر المحدودة، يجب أن أشرح ما هي القوي المؤثرة، وما هي الشروط الأولية boundary conditions للمسألة، وبعدها نوضح النتائج

أين شرحك للمسألة من هذا كله؟ ماذا تتوقع مني أن أفهم من بعض الرسومات التي تفهمها أنت وحدك، وتظن أنها مفهومة؟

التوثيق العلمي ليس ترفا أو رفاهية، ولكنه أساسي لعرض النتائج العلمية


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> أخي زملكاوي الا يكفي برهانا لك على سلامة الأمور الثلاثة أن البرنامج أعطى لنا النتيجة المنطقية في النموذج الأول وهي أن العزم يساوي صفر من وجهة نظري هذا كافي


لا بالطبع، لا يكفيني برهانا
فأنت من فسر النتائج
وأسلوبك في التوثيق العلمي، وظنك أن توثيقك هذا مفهوم يضع علامة استفهام كبيرة حول دقتك في تفسير النتائج
اعذرني في حدتي في الكلام، ولكنك أبعد ما تكون عن الأسلوب العلمي
وهذا مفهوم، فالعمارة ربما تحتاج الفن أكثر من العلم، ولكننا هنا نتحاور علميا وليس فنيا


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

أخي أنا مؤمن بحكمة (رحم الله رجل عرف قدر نفسه) وأقول لك بصراحة أن الكلام الأخير الذي ذكرته في المشاركة782
كبير أوي
ولأنني بالفعل مهتدس تنفيذ منذ ثلاث سنوات فانا بعيد عن مناقشة من هذا النوع ولكنني لايزال عندي ما يمكن أن تسميه ثقافة علمية

والموضوع كله هو أنك تتكلم بمنطق سليم بالفعل و بالطبع الموضوع في ملعبك أنت لانك درست الهندسة الميكانيكية ويبدو لي أنك من النوع الذي يكمل دراسته و بحثه العلمي بعد التخرج فنادرا ما وجدت أحد زملائي المهندسين لي يحب أصلا أن يتكلم في موضوع علمي سواء كان مهندس ميكانيكا أو غير ذلك

لنفترض أن شخصا ما هو من قام بدراسة النموذجين على الساب ونفترض أنني مثلك لا نعرف هذا البرنامج وحينما سألناه عن النتيجة في حالة أن الضغط الجانبي على كل جوانب النموذج أو الريشة يعني وكان جوابه هو صفر وهي نفس النتيجة الخارجة من الحسابات الخاصة بك الا يثبت هذا أن الأمور الثلاثة التي ذكرتها أنت ومنها فهمنا للنتائج وفهمه للنتائج صحيحة

واذا كان هذا الشخص لم يعدل شئ سوى تغيير الشكل بحيث يعمل على ايجاد منطقة لا يوجد بها ضغط وكان هذا هو الاختلاف الوحيد وظهرت النتيجة بوجود عزم الا يدل هذا مع ماسبق أن العزم صحيح


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

ماشي، ولكن كيف أقيم النتائج وأنا حتى لا أعرف ما هي الشروط المبدئية boundary conditions للمسألة؟
بل أنني حتى لا أرى أبعادا على الرسم حتى أستطيع أن اشعر هل الأرقام مبالغ فيها أم لا
ناهيك عن أنك لم تذكر الوحدات هل هي نيوتن أم كيلو نيوتن أم ماذا
قد تقول لي، ولكن هذا غير مهم، المهم وجود عزم
سأرد وأقول، لا هذا مهم بالنسبة لي، فأنا لدي تصور عن احتمال مصدر الخطأ، ولكي أتأكد، يجب أن أعرف الأبعاد والقوى ووحداتها
كما يجب أن تخبرني بالمسألة كاملة

على كل حال سأحاول جعل الأمر أسهل نسبيا
في هذه الصورة
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-IlcmRRcqmXg/TYPvZciDDFI/AAAAAAAAACQ/UaUZCE8vsQ8/s1600/untitled332.bmp
ما هي المسافة بين الركن العلوي للمنطقة الميتة وبين المركز؟ الإجابة سهلة نصف القطر
حسنا، ما هي المسافة بين الركن السفلي للمنطقة الميتة وبين المركز؟ الإجابة سهلة، نصف القطر، لا هذه الإجابة خطأ!!
المسافة الثانية أكبر قليلا من نصف القطر
والآن هل يمكنك زحزحة الركن السفلي للمنطقة الميتة إلى الداخل قليلا (إلى لايسار) بحيث تكون المسافتان متساويتان؟
زحزح النقطة، وقم بإجراء الحسابات مرة أخرى وأخبرني بالنتائج


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

أعلموا أنني اذا كنت قد وجدت البرنامج يعطي عزم في الحالة الاولى أي في حالة وجود الضغط على كافة الجوانب لاستبعدت البرنامج من حساباتي وذلك ليس لانه يعارض الحسابات ولكن لانه يعارض شئ ملموسا بالفعل وهو أننا اذا غمرنا هذه الريشة في المياه فانها بالطبع ستتزن


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

أما النقطة الأخرى التي لا أفهمها هي في الصورتان
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-05c-HK25aG0/TYPtzoG8K8I/AAAAAAAAACI/BZ1ZW8WLW4Q/s1600/untitled3.bmp
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1JB4u1_Rru8/TYP0KFy3i_I/AAAAAAAAACY/jyGHWFzir8M/s1600/untitled336.bmp
ما هي 1 و 2 و3 الموجودة في النتائج؟ حاولت أن أفهم وفشلت، ولكني قلت ربما تكون 1 و 2 و 3 هي المحاور x y z
ولكني وجدت قوة في اتجاه 3، ووجدت عزم حول المحورين 1 و2، فلم أفهم

هل يمكنك الشرح؟ ولو كانوا فعلا 1 و 2 و 3 هي المحاور الثلاثة، فمن أين اتت القوة في اتجاه z؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> والآن هل يمكنك زحزحة الركن السفلي للمنطقة الميتة إلى الداخل قليلا (إلى لايسار) بحيث تكون المسافتان متساويتان؟
> زحزح النقطة، وقم بإجراء الحسابات مرة أخرى وأخبرني بالنتائج


قل لي، متى يمكنك إجراء هذه الحسابات وموافاتنا بالنتائج؟


----------



## SMART2TROY (23 مارس 2011)

لا أفهم ما النتيجة المرجوة من ذلك يجب أن تعرف أن الشكل لم اضعه اعتباطا كيف سأدخل المنطقة الميتة حتى تتساوى المنطقة السفلية مع العلوية ان ذلك سيؤدي بالضرورة الى ايقاع المنطقة الميتة تحت تأثيرالضغط وبالتالي سيحدث مثل الحالة الاولى وهو ما يمنعه شكل النموذج الثاني


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أما النقطة الأخرى التي لا أفهمها هي في الصورتان
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-05c-hk25ag0/typtzog8k8i/aaaaaaaaaci/bz1zw8wlw4q/s1600/untitled3.bmp
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1jb4u1_rru8/typ0kfy3i_i/aaaaaaaaacy/jyghwfzir8m/s1600/untitled336.bmp
> ما هي 1 و 2 و3 الموجودة في النتائج؟ حاولت أن أفهم وفشلت، ولكني قلت ربما تكون 1 و 2 و 3 هي المحاور x y z
> ...


ربما هذه القوى والعزوم ناتجة عن الوزن، فهل المسألة معرف بها وزن الريشة؟


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> لا أفهم ما النتيجة المرجوة من ذلك يجب أن تعرف أن الشكل لم اضعه اعتباطا كيف سأدخل المنطقة الميتة حتى تتساوى المنطقة السفلية مع العلوية ان ذلك سيؤدي بالضرورة الى ايقاع المنطقة الميتة تحت تأثيرالضغط وبالتالي سيحدث مثل الحالة الاولى وهو ما يمنعه شكل النموذج الثاني


أخي، وأنا طلبي هذا أيضا لا أطلبه اعتباطا
وأنت من يستعمل ساب وليس أنا، لذا لا أستطيع أن أقول لك كيف تغير مكان نقطة معينة
ومن قال أنني أريد أن أضع المنطقة الميتة تحت ضغط؟ المنطقة الميتة ستظل بدون ضغط كما هي
كل ما في الأمر أن الأبعاد ستختلف قليلا


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> اخي، يبدو أنك لم تفهم قصدي، فأنت وضعت نفس الصور مرة أخرى، فما الاستفادة؟
> أنت تراها واضحة، وأنا أراها غير كذلك
> ويبدو أن السبب في هذا هو أنك حسب ما فهمت درست الهندسة في قسم العمارة، وربما عندكم في هذا القسم لا يهتمون بالتوثيق العلمي
> 
> ...



هذا شرح موجز
اعتمد على فهمك للرموز

هذا توضيح

نفرض أن 
أخذنا مقطع أفقي من الريشة

سيكون أحد حافتها 
منحنى و الآخر خط مستقيم


إذا كان
ارتفاع المنحنى ‏H‏ لإعلى
نفرض انه قائم 

فإن 
القوة عند أي نقطة على المنحنى 
تكون
عمودية على المماس للمنحنى
و تكون في اتجاه ‏n
كما بالمرفق
و يكون التكامل لمجموع
هذه القوى ‏
هو القوة المحصلة‎ 

وهذه القوة 
تساوي
القوة المحصلة المؤثرة على الخط المستقيم
في الجانب الآخر

و ليست أكبر منها كما قيل

و هذا ملخص المرفق

أن شرح المرفق يحتاج إلى صفحات 
اعذرني للإيجاز


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

SMART2TROY قال:


> لا أفهم ما النتيجة المرجوة من ذلك يجب أن تعرف أن الشكل لم اضعه اعتباطا كيف سأدخل المنطقة الميتة حتى تتساوى المنطقة السفلية مع العلوية ان ذلك سيؤدي بالضرورة الى ايقاع المنطقة الميتة تحت تأثيرالضغط وبالتالي سيحدث مثل الحالة الاولى وهو ما يمنعه شكل النموذج الثاني


أخي، انظر لهذه الصورة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/433548_11300903470.jpg
ستجد فيها سكتش للتعديلات المقترحة
ستكون المنطقة الميتة مائلة قليلا، وقمت بشطب القوة الزائدة، وأريد أن يكون مكان نقطة نهاية الريشة بحيث يكون طول الخط الأحمر الرفيع يساوي نصف القطر
أظن هذا ليس صعبا
متى يمكنك إجراء التعديلات وموافاتنا بالنتائج؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مارس 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> هذا شرح موجز
> اعتمد على فهمك للرموز
> 
> هذا توضيح
> ...



بعد أن أثبت أن القوتان
متساويتان في المقدار
و متعاكسان في الاتجاه 
وتبقى اثبات أن خط 
عمل القوتان واحد
أو

اثبات أن عزم الدوران للقوة الأولى
يساوي 
عزم الدوران للقوة الثانية
في المقدار

يمكن اثباته 
تضرب متجه الموضع 
عند نقطة على المنحنى
ضرب اتجاهي
في متجه القوة المؤثر عند نفس النقطة
ثم التكامل على المنحنى

ينتج أن
عزم الدوران لمحصلة القوة الأولى
يساوي 
عزم الدوران لمحصلة القوة الثانية 
في المقدار
و بذلك لن تتحرك العجلة
ابدا ابدا ابدا


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

معذرة أخ محمد، شغلني التعليق على الأخ أحمد على التعليق على حلك
الأخ أحمد يقول أنه وضع تصميمين مختلفين للريشة، وأنت في حلك ناقشت التصميم الأول فقط، والأخ أحمد يقول أنه يعرف أن التصميم الأول لن يعمل ولكنه يظن أن التصميم الثاني لن يعمل
بالطبع كلا التصميمين لن يعملا، ولكنه لا يقتنع بهذا ويظن أنه كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة
وأنا أظن أني وجدت موطن الخلل في فكرته، وأريده أن يعدل في التصميم كي أتأكد من فكرتي، ولا زلت في انتظار رده


----------



## pic2007 (23 مارس 2011)

*استغراب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



د حسين قال:


> وفي هذا النص الذي أوردته واجبرتني بالاجابة عليه يتحدث بوضوح عن ذرة واحدة يمكن ان _تختل بها الطاقة مؤقتا_ عندما يتنقل الالكترون من طبقة لأخرى ولكنك لم تذكر حال باقي الذرات ؟؟؟
> ​



_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

يبدو أن الدكتور موافق على وجود حالة حيث " الطاقة تختل مؤقتا" والغريب في الأمر أن الكل تجاهل حديث الدكتور المبجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ألا يفترض بأن الباحث عن الحقيقة يجب أن يسأل الدكتور حول هذه القضية؟ أليست مخالفة لقانون بقاء الطاقة؟؟؟؟ فماهي الصيغة الرياضية لهذا القانون؟؟

تحياتي._


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> _ فماهي الصيغة الرياضية لهذا القانون؟؟
> _


أنا مهندس، ولست عالم، ولكني أرى حفظ الطاقة على أنه مبدأ يمكن صياغته في صورة قوانين
فأي معادلة لاتزان الطاقة يمكن اعتبارها صيغة رياضية للتعبير عن هذا المبدأ
فمثلا القانون الأول للديناميكا الحرارية هو شكل رياضي من أشكال التعبير عن هذا المبدأ


----------



## محمد.المصري (23 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة أخ محمد، شغلني التعليق على الأخ أحمد على التعليق على حلك
> الأخ أحمد يقول أنه وضع تصميمين مختلفين للريشة، وأنت في حلك ناقشت التصميم الأول فقط، والأخ أحمد يقول أنه يعرف أن التصميم الأول لن يعمل ولكنه يظن أن التصميم الثاني لن يعمل
> بالطبع كلا التصميمين لن يعملا، ولكنه لا يقتنع بهذا ويظن أنه كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة
> وأنا أظن أني وجدت موطن الخلل في فكرته، وأريده أن يعدل في التصميم كي أتأكد من فكرتي، ولا زلت في انتظار رده



ما هو التصميم الثاني


----------



## zamalkawi (23 مارس 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ما هو التصميم الثاني


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-IlcmRRcqmXg/TYPvZciDDFI/AAAAAAAAACQ/UaUZCE8vsQ8/s1600/untitled332.bmp
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-1JB4u1_Rru8/TYP0KFy3i_I/AAAAAAAAACY/jyGHWFzir8M/s1600/untitled336.bmp


----------



## SMART2TROY (24 مارس 2011)

أسف لتأخري في الرد أخوتي وذلك لظرف مهم 

أخي الزملكاوي هذه الصور التالية فيه ماطلبت وهو المنطقة الميتة مائلة حتى أصبح طول الوجه المقوس 90 سم بينما طول الجزء المستقيم متر وكذلك فقد لغيت أخذ الوزن في الاعتبار للدقة ، وبينت أن المحاور المكتوبة والتي تمثل المحاور الخاصة بالنقطة الثابتة وهي نفس المحاور العالمية كما أشرت ، وكذلك بينت الأبعاد والأحمال

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-wAKhYvoqS04/TYqQg-iY0jI/AAAAAAAAADM/2bgd_2i-DeM/s1600/untitled11.bmp

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-Og2LrSDrFW8/TYqSlCru4GI/AAAAAAAAADU/qqop5FL2rCA/s1600/untitled.bmp

وأرجو أن تضع حساباتك وتبينها لي في أقرب فرصة حيث أنني سأسافر بعد غد ان شاء الله ولن استطيع التواصل لمدة اسبوع أو أكثر 

وبالمناسبة لقد عرفت من النقاش معكم أنني كنت خاطئ عندما قلت أن المهندس الموزمبيقى أفضل من المصري وأعزورني لما قلته فما أراه في عملي والمهندسين حولي وطريقة عملنا وكأننا مشرفين لا مهندسين هو ما دفع هذه الأفكار الي عقلي


----------



## zamalkawi (24 مارس 2011)

أخي، أشكرك على القيام بالتعديلات، ولكن يبدو أنك لم تفهمني
لقد طلبت أن تكون المسافة بين النقطة السفلى في المنطقة الميتة تساوي نصف القطر، وأنت زحزحت النقطة أكثر من اللازم بحيث أصبحت المسافة أقصر، هل يمنك إجراء هذا التعديل البسيط؟
بالمناسبة، أنا لا أقصد "طول" المنطقة المقوسة، وإنما أقصد "المسافة" بين آخر نقطة في المنطقة المقوسة وبين المركز
وشكرا


----------



## د حسين (24 مارس 2011)

*تناقض رياضي*



smart2troy قال:


> حتى أصبح طول الوجه المقوس 90 سم بينما طول الجزء المستقيم متر


 أخي أحمد تحية طيبة
كيف افترضت طول القوس 90 سم والمستقيم 1 متر ؟؟؟ هذا خطأ هندسي واضح حيث أن طول القوس دائما أطول من الوتر المرتبط به ...! ! ! وهذا حتما سيعطيك نتائج خاطئة ويبدو ان البرنامج لايعالج منطق المدخلات التي ادخلتها ...
تابع جهودك والله الموفق​


----------



## zamalkawi (24 مارس 2011)

د حسين قال:


> أخي أحمد تحية طيبة
> كيف افترضت طول القوس 90 سم والمستقيم 1 متر ؟؟؟ هذا خطأ هندسي واضح حيث أن طول القوس دائما أطول من الوتر المرتبط به ...! ! ! وهذا حتما سيعطيك نتائج خاطئة ويبدو ان البرنامج لايعالج منطق المدخلات التي ادخلتها ...
> تابع جهودك والله الموفق​



أخي د. حسين، هو يتحدث عن التصميم الخاص به، وأنا الآن أحاول أن أجعله يعدل المدخلات بحيث تكون صحيحة، واقعية، وقابلة للتنفيذ

وطبيعي أن البرنامج سيحسب وفقا للمدخلات، ولن يقول له: ما هذا الذي أدخلته

أنا الآن في انتظار التعديلات. ولو كان تقديري صحيحا، أعتقد أنه سيعرف موطن الخطأ في تصميمه


----------



## د حسين (24 مارس 2011)

*اصطياد بالماء العكر*



pic2007 قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> _السادة الأفاضل
> 
> يبدو أن الدكتور موافق على وجود حالة حيث " الطاقة تختل مؤقتا" والغريب في الأمر أن الكل تجاهل حديث الدكتور المبجل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


السيد بيك تحية طيبة
لقد تأخرت بالرد وأهملت مضمونه .. انا اعترفت باختلال الطاقة في واحدة من الذرات وسألت عن حال باقي الذرات وهذا لم تنوه له ؟؟؟ وكنت أقصد لمن يريد ان يشغل عقله انه لحظة اختلال الطاقة مؤقتا في ذرة نحو الايجابية يكون هناك ذرة أخرى في حالة اختلال طاقة سلبي وهذا ينطبق على مليارات الذرات وبالتالي تكون مجموع الذرات المانحة للطاقة تساوي مجموع الذرات الآخذة لها وبالتالي تدعى هذه المادة وطاقتها بالجملة المعزولة طاقيا وناتجها الخارجي يساوي الصفر بفرض عدم تغير الحرارة والضغط ... وهذا ما أثبته مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة والنظريات المؤكدة التي تقول أن كل شئء يتحرك باستمرار .... فمثلا الالكترون يدور حول النواة ولكن لماذا لايظهر أثره المغناطيسي لخارج المادة ((طبعا إلا في الحديد الممغنط )) ؟؟؟ والجواب هو أن كل حقل مغناطيسي نشأ عن الكترون يدور وجد الكترون يدور بعكسه وهكذا المليارات والمحصلة صفر .. وهناك مثال توضيحي مبسط : اذا طلبنا من 1000 راكب يقفون على ظهر سفينة بالتحرك العشوائي عل سطحها فسنراهم بعد قليل قد توزعوا بانتظام ومازالوا يسيرون ذهابا واياب وطولا وعرضا ولن تميل بهم السفينة إلا اذا حدث شيئ ما جعلهم يتدافعون باتجاه طرف واحد من السفينة وعندها ستحصل قوة مدمرة تقلب السفينة ...
تحياتي​


----------



## SMART2TROY (24 مارس 2011)

السادة الكرام ان النموذج الاخير ليس تعديل للنموذج الاصلي فكما ذكرت للأخ الزملكاوي فان امالة المنطقة الميتة

وابعادها عن الاطارالخارجي سيجعلها معرضة للضغط وبالتالي لم نفعل شئ فهي في هذه الحالة ستعطي عزم صفر عند التطبيق 

ولكني افعل ذلك لمساعدة الأخ الزملكاوي ليصل الى ما يريد لعله يظهر لنا حساباته التي طلبت منه عدة مرات اظهارها لنا حتى استفيد بها أنا ايضا

وبالمناسبة ياأخ زملكاوي وعلى حسب طلبك الاخير فان النموذج الاصلي وأي نموذج توجد به المنطقة الميتة على 

الاطار فانه لابد أن يكون طول المستقيم مساويا للمسافة بين المركز وأخر نقطة في الجزء المقوس و مساويا ايضا 

لنصف القطر*


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> السادة الكرام ان النموذج الاخير ليس تعديل للنموذج الاصلي فكما ذكرت للأخ الزملكاوي فان امالة المنطقة الميتة
> 
> وابعادها عن الاطارالخارجي سيجعلها معرضة للضغط وبالتالي لم نفعل شئ فهي في هذه الحالة ستعطي عزم صفر عند التطبيق
> 
> ...


‎


لابد أن يكون طول المستقيم مساويا للمسافة بين المركز وأخر نقطة في الجزء المقوس و مساويا ايضا 

لنصف القطر

اما إذا اختلفا فيكون هناك
عزم وهذا الخطأ في الرسم
و يكون أيضا لا يوجد منطقة ميتة 
ويكون الخطأ اضافة منطقة ميتة ليست ميتة

و قد أثبت ذلك بالمعادلات

قريبا سوف اضعها
اليوم أو غدا


----------



## SMART2TROY (24 مارس 2011)

الاخ زملكاوي لقد فعلت ما طلبت وكانت النتيجة أن العزم بصفر


----------



## SMART2TROY (24 مارس 2011)

يبدو أنني أخطأت عندما استهنت بالفرق2 سم وكان لابد لي من النمذجة الدقيقة بالفعل


----------



## zamalkawi (24 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> الاخ زملكاوي لقد فعلت ما طلبت وكانت النتيجة أن العزم بصفر


هذا بالضبط ما كنت أريد الوصول له
فاتصال الريشة بالإطار يعني لا محالة أن المسافة بين آخر نقطة على السطح العلوي وآخر نقطة على السطح السفلي تساوي نصف القطر
والقوة الناتجة عن الضغط، يمكن بالتكامل إثبات أنها تساوي مسقط المساحة، مضروبة في الضغط (وهو ما أثبته الأخ محمد المصري في تحليله الذي رفعه على المنتدى)
لاحظ أنني قلت مسقط المساحة، وليس المساحة
وأعني هنا مسقط المساحة على المستوى الواصل بين المحور (المركز) وبين نقطة تقاطع سطح الريشة مع المنطقة الميتة
وهذه المساحة تساوي دائما نصف القطر مضروب في ارتفاع العجلة مقاسا في محور z
وبالتالي نجد أن القوتين المؤثرتين على سطحي الريشة متساويتان، ولكنهما ليستا في نفس الاتجاه
وهاتان القوتان تتقاطعان في نقطة في منتصف الريشة
ويمكن بسهولة إثبات أن خط عمل القوة المحصلة يمر تماما تماما بمركز العجلة
وهذا يعني أنه لن يوجد أي عزم، مهما اختلف شكل سطح الريشة سواء العلوي أو السفلي

أما في التصميم الذي اقترحته أنت كانت محصلة القوى لا تمر بالمركز، وبالتالي كان هناك عزم
ولكن هذا التصميم غير واقعي، ومستحيل حتى على المستوى النظري، وذلك لأن المسافة بين نهاية الريشة والمركز على أحد الأسطح كانت تساوي نصف القطر، وعلى السطح الآخر كانت أكبر من نصف القطر، وهذا أدى إلى اختلاف مسقط المساحة، وبالتالي أدى إلى عدم توازن القوى

بالمناسبة، شكل الريشة في هذا التطبيق لا يعني شيئا، ولكن مسقط المساحة هو ما يصنع الفارق، وهو ما أثبته الأخ محمد المصري في تحليله


----------



## SMART2TROY (24 مارس 2011)

حسنا لقد كنت مخطئ في تصوري هذا ولربما لو كنت بذلت قليلا من الجهد أكثر لكنت وصلت الى هذه النتيجة 

وأولا وأخيرا أشكر كل من اهتم للموضوع وساهم في اظهار الحقيقة لي وبالأخص المهندس الزملكاوي


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 مارس 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> حسنا لقد كنت مخطئ في تصوري هذا ولربما لو كنت بذلت قليلا من الجهد أكثر لكنت وصلت الى هذه النتيجة
> 
> وأولا وأخيرا أشكر كل من اهتم للموضوع وساهم في اظهار الحقيقة لي وبالأخص المهندس الزملكاوي



هذا هو الاثبات بدون 
الحاجة إلى الساب
للتحقق من النتيجة

في المرفق


----------



## pic2007 (24 مارس 2011)

*أكيد سعادتك دكتور في الميكانيك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟*



د حسين قال:


> السيد بيك تحية طيبة
> لقد تأخرت بالرد وأهملت مضمونه .. انا اعترفت باختلال الطاقة في واحدة من الذرات وسألت عن حال باقي الذرات وهذا لم تنوه له ؟؟؟ وكنت أقصد لمن يريد ان يشغل عقله انه لحظة اختلال الطاقة مؤقتا في ذرة نحو الايجابية يكون هناك ذرة أخرى في حالة اختلال طاقة سلبي وهذا ينطبق على مليارات الذرات وبالتالي تكون مجموع الذرات المانحة للطاقة تساوي مجموع الذرات الآخذة لها وبالتالي تدعى هذه المادة وطاقتها بالجملة المعزولة طاقيا وناتجها الخارجي يساوي الصفر بفرض عدم تغير الحرارة والضغط ... وهذا ما أثبته مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة والنظريات المؤكدة التي تقول أن كل شئء يتحرك باستمرار .... فمثلا الالكترون يدور حول النواة ولكن لماذا لايظهر أثره المغناطيسي لخارج المادة ((طبعا إلا في الحديد الممغنط )) ؟؟؟ _والجواب هو أن كل حقل مغناطيسي نشأ عن الكترون يدور وجد الكترون يدور بعكسه وهكذا المليارات والمحصلة صفر .._ وهناك مثال توضيحي مبسط : اذا طلبنا من 1000 راكب يقفون على ظهر سفينة بالتحرك العشوائي عل سطحها فسنراهم بعد قليل قد توزعوا بانتظام ومازالوا يسيرون ذهابا واياب وطولا وعرضا ولن تميل بهم السفينة إلا اذا حدث شيئ ما جعلهم يتدافعون باتجاه طرف واحد من السفينة وعندها ستحصل قوة مدمرة تقلب السفينة ...
> تحياتي​


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيدي الدكتور
سيدي الفاضل

أكيد الدكتور يمزح؟ 

ربما يفهم القارئ بأن العالم المجهري تحكمه " القوانين الميكانيكية " المألوفة لدينا في عالمنا وهذا غير صحيح على الأطلاق، فلماذا لا تحدثنا سيدي الفاضل عن هذا " العالم السحري" قليلا ؟ 
 *يعتقد الكثير من العلماء أن نظرية الكم هى أصعب النظريات فهما. فهى عبارة عن مجموعة مبادئ وقوانين فى الفيزياء, تقوم بدراسة جزيئيات الذرة المتناهية فى الصغر, والتى لا ترى بالعين المجردة أو بأحدث التليسكوبات الضوئية. 

العلماء أنفسهم كانوا يعلمون أن نظرية الكم صعبة الفهم. فى الواقع, الكتب العديدة التى تشرح هذه النظرية, تثبت أنه لا أحد من مؤلفيها يفهمها. نظرية الكم هذه تبدو من الأشياء التى يجب أن تؤخذ على علاتها. ما دامت تأتى بنتائج إيجابية. 

نيل بور قال يوما: "أى واحد لا يصدم بنظرية الكم, هو فى الواقع شخص لا يفهمها بالمرة". وقال جون جرين: "طالما أنت لا تسأل أو تستفسر عن نظرية الكم, فكل شئ على ما يرام". وقالت أحد الصحف فى يوم من الأيام: "هناك 12 عالما هم الذى يفهمون نظرية النسبية. لكن يمكننا القول بلا فخر, أنه ليس هناك أحد يفهم نظرية الكم". فمن يقول بأن دراسة الفيزياء هذه الأيام سهلة؟ 

نظرية الكم, مع نظرية النسبية الخاصة والنسبية العامة لأينشتين, تعتبر أساسيات علم الفيزياء اليوم. تعتمد عليها كل الدراسات الخاصة بالذرة وجزيئياتها الصغيرة منذ بداية القرن العشرين. وقد تطورت على أيدى علماء عظام مثل ماكس بلانك ووارنر هيزنبيرج ونيلز بور وماكس بورن وإيروين شرودنجر.

ملاحظة: سيدي هل تقول أن هناك مجال مغناطيسي مجاني يقابله مجال آخر معاكس والمحصلة هي صفر. وحسب وجهة نظركم سيدي لا يمكن الاستفادة من هذا المجال المجاني؟؟ هل هذا صحيح؟ صحح لي رجاءا 

تحياتي. 
*


----------



## zamalkawi (24 مارس 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ربما يفهم القارئ بأن العالم المجهري تحكمه " القوانين الميكانيكية " المألوفة لدينا في عالمنا وهذا غير صحيح على الأطلاق*
> *


أتفق مع هذه العبارة، وهذا ليس بسبب علمي بصحتها، ولكن بسبب أنها تتفق مع ما "أشعر" به
وفي الواقع أنا جاهل جدا في هذه الأمور

واقتناعي بهذه العبارة يجعلني أندهش ممن يدعي أن دوران الإلكترون حول نواة الذرة يعد محركا دائم الحركة
فمن يقول هذا، يقيس بمقاييسنا الميكانيكية المألوفة لدينا

فمثلا، بالقوانين الميكانيكية، يستحيل عمليا أن يظل جسم يدور حول محور ما إلى ما لا نهاية، وذلك لأنه عمليا لابد من وجود احتكاك، مهما صغرت قيمته فهو موجود

وهذا الاحتكاك يكون بين الجزيئات بعضها البعض

ولكن بالنسبة للإلكترون، نحن نزلنا تحت مستوى الجزيئات بكثير، فمن أين يأتي الاحتكاك؟ فحتى مع اعتبار الإلكترون جسيم، وحتى لو فرضنا أننا تعاملنا معه بالميكانيكا التقليدية، فنحن نتعامل مع عالم مثالي، ولكنه في نفس الوقت واقعي

فأين المحرك دائم الحركة في دوران الإلكترون؟

أعرف أنني خرجت عن السياق، ولكن هذه الخاطرة دائما تلح علي


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 مارس 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سيدي الدكتور
> سيدي الفاضل
> 
> ...



سيدي بيك 
هل يوجد مجال مجاني من الأصل

فإن وجد 

فبرهن على وجوده

فإن لم تستطع ‏

فلا داعي ‎للحوار

شكرا سيدي ‏‎ ‎


----------



## SMART2TROY (24 مارس 2011)

أريد أن أسألكم في شيئين لا أعلم ان كانوا قد كسروا بقاء الطاقة 

الأول : وقد سألت عنه سابقا ولم يكتمل الموضوع بسبب مناقشة فكرتي السابقة التي لم تنجح وهو الطاقة المستنفذة 

في الخاصية الشعرية 

الثاني: ظاهرة الموصلات الفائقة أو ال super conductors لبعض السبائك فهي ان مر بسلك مصنوع منها 

تيار كهربي ووضع السلك تحت درجة حرارة معينة تحت الصفر وتم قطع التيار فان التيار يستمر في ملف السلك بدون 

مصدر كهربي مما يتيح استخدامها في عمل مغناطيسات كهربائية جبارة وبدون طاقة خارجية فهل تعد هذه الظاهرة 

كسر لبقاء الطاقة


وأريد أن أسأل هل المحرك المغناطيسي الموجود بالرابط حقيقة وان كان الا يكسر بقاء الطاقة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icTeEATQlDU&NR=1


----------



## pic2007 (25 مارس 2011)

*جزاء كل من تسول له نفسه الحديث عن علم الأثير المقموع؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
السادة الأفاضل


هذا هو نص التقييم الأخير الذي استلمته يقول:
" ما هذا الأسلوب السخيف؟؟ "
وهو بالتأكيد ليس أسوأهم، فعادة لا أكترث للتقاييم وخصوصا عندما أكون مقتنع بفكرة معينة، ومع ذلك لاحظت أن كل من يتجاوز الخطوط الحمر المرسومة مسبقا من قبل العلم المنهجي يلقى نفس المصير، يكفي فقط أن تنظر لتقييم العضو لتعرف فقط ان كان قد سولت له نفسه تجاوز الخطوط الحمر بالحديث عن علم الأثير المقموع منذ بداية القرن العشرين ؟؟؟

لأقتبس من مشاركة سابقة حيث ورد:
" *[FONT=&quot]مثل هذا الاستنتاج قد يعمل على تعطيل قانون حفظ الطاقة في فترات زمنية قصيرة جدا ، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بصياغة أخرى يمكن للجملة الكمومية الحصول على قرض طاقي بشرط ان تعيده خلال مدة زمنية قصيرة جدا ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تتحدد مدة القرض الطاقي بكمية الطاقة فكلما ازداد مقدار الطاقة وجبت إعادتها في زمن أقل : ينتج عن هذا عدد من النتائج المهمة مثل : ( تبعثر الضوء بفعل الذرات ، مفعول النفق و هو عملية اجتياز بعض الجمل الكمومية لحواجز طاقية مرتفعة عن طريق قروض طاقية : يفسر مفعول النفق قدرة العديد من الجسيمات الكمومية على اجتياز بعض الحواجز الطاقية رغم عدم امتلاكها للطاقة اللازمة بنسب احتمالية ، و يدخل هذا في تفسير ظاهرة العناصر المشعة[/FONT] .**[FONT=&quot]المصدر: جامعة الملك سعود+جامعة ام القرى+ملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب+....[/FONT]*
*http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/25328/Page...%83%D9%85.aspx*
*http://uqu.edu.sa/page/ar/95437*
*[FONT=&quot]هل تعتبر أن هذه المصادر رسمية وموثوقة وتكفي لاستقاء المعلومات؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل انكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة؟ "



ان عبارة " تعطيل قانون حفظ الطاقة " لا تحتاج الى الشرح اللغوي فعطل يعطل تعطيلا، لم يعد ساريا العمل به ولا مطبقا وغير ذلك من المترادفات، وليس من الوارد أبدا فهم الكلمة قرض بمعنى اختفاء كمية من المادة مقابل ظهور كمية مساوية من الطاقة فعندها لا نحتاج الى كلمة تعطيل المستخدمة سابقا، لأنه وببساطة التجارب لا تدل على ذلك، 

أما الحجة المستخدمة كثيرا فهي ما هي المصادر المحترمة و " المحايدة " التي تؤكد هذا، على فرضية وجود هكذا مصادر محايدة فعلا؟ و كنت في الواقع افترض أسؤء الاحتمالات، أن بقول أحدهم مثلا: نحن لا نعترف بالمصادر العربية؟؟

أليس غريبا ومريبا ما يحدث؟ فلماذا يتجاهل انصار قانون حفظ الطاقة هذه المصادر العربية وكأنها غير موجودة على الاطلاق؟؟؟

اليس المفترض هو النقاش بموضوعية والتصحيح للأخوة "المصادر العربية المشار اليها سابقا" "بالخطأ " الذي ارتكبوه ان كان حقا خطأ فعلا؟

طبعا من السهل جدا تركيز الهجوم على الأفراد والتمسك بالقشور بدل جوهر النقاش ولب الموضوع؟
[/FONT]*​
أما جواب الدكتور وهو بالمناسبة من أشد المناصرين لقانون حفظ الطاقة كتب يقول:
_" انا اعترفت باختلال الطاقة في واحدة من الذرات "_
مع العلم أني من الناحية اللغوية ضعيف الا انني ادرك تماما أن عبارة "اختلال الطاقة" مبهمة علميا ان لم تكن خاطئة أصلا، والعبارة المناسبة من وجهة نظري هي " انكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة ".

*[FONT=&quot]إذا كانت الحقيقة مرة بحيث لا يمكن للفرد تحملها، أو كانت الحقائق مناقضة لما يشعر الشخص بأنه واثق منه، فيتم دفن تلك الحقائق عن طريق سلسلة من المغالطات. وهذه من سمات الطبيعة الإنسانية الراسخة، وتنطبق على العلماء المحترمين أيضا. وفي زماننا هذا تسمى هذه العملية ب"التحريف"، أي تحريف الحقائق حسب الرغبة المنشودة.[/FONT]*

فلا أستغرب أبدا أن أحد السادة لا يسأل او يستفسر من الدكتور وقد اعترف ب " اختلال الطاقة " فهذا شأنكم، ما أستغربه حقيقة ولا أقبله ولا أجد له مبررا أبدا أن يسأني أحدهم سؤالا ،كنت أنا أول من طرحه للنقاش وما زلت انتظر له جوابا؟؟؟ فهذا شئ عجيب فعلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أقول قولي هذا واستغر الله لي ولكم.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا الى يوم الدين.

تحياتي.


----------



## zamalkawi (26 مارس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أما السؤال الذي أراه هاما، فهو موجه للسيد بيك:
> أنت تتحدث عن أجهزة الطاقة الحرة، وحسب ما فهمت منك، فهذه الأجهزة تستقي طاقتها من الأثير، فهل لهذا علاقة بمبدأ الارتياب؟ وهل كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة بسبب مبدأ الارتياب، لو سلمنا بصحة كلامك في هذا الشأن، هو ما يجعل أجهزة الطاقة الحرة تلك تعمل؟ لو كانت الإجابة لا، فلا أرى معنى لاستمرار النقاش حول مبدأ الارتياب وكسره لقانون حفظ الطاقة من عدمه، حتى نركز نقاشنا في الأمور العملية
> سأعيد السؤال الأخير مرة أخرى، وأرجو الإجابة من سيد بيك بعيدا عن المراوغة التي اعتدناها منه (رغم تسليمي بأن مراوغاته قلت كثيرا في الفترة الأخيرة)
> هل كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة بسبب مبدأ الارتياب، لو سلمنا بصحة كلام السيد بيك في هذا الشأن، هو ما يجعل أجهزة الطاقة الحرة تعمل؟


السيد بيك
هذا السؤال تم توجيهه لك منذ نحو شهر ونصف، ولكنك تجاهلته، فما السبب؟
وهل لديك الاستعداد للإجابة عليه بدون مراوغة أم لا؟


----------



## pic2007 (26 مارس 2011)

*ضربني فبكى سبقني و اشتكى؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل
أخي زملكاوي المفروض أني أنتظر جوابك المباشر بدون مراوغة - بالرغم من أنها ازدادت كثيرا مؤخرا من جانبك-
انتظر جواب مباشر للسؤال:


pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أخي زملكاوي[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لماذا أخي لا نبحث قليلا في الموضوع؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ماذا لو كتبنا العبارة:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مبدأ الارتياب +قرض من الطاقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في محرك البحث الشهير غوغل؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وجدت النتائج التالية على سبيل المثال:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-جامعة أم القرى[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-ملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]-جامعة الملك سعود[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]+مواقع أخرى.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دعونا نقتبس من نتائج البحث:[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] مبدأ الارتياب في الطاقة والزمن[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]لا يقتصر دور مبدأ الارتياب لهايزنبرغ على تقييد مقدار الدقة (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: certainty) [FONT=&quot]الممكنة في تحديد الموضع (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: Position) [FONT=&quot]و الاندفاع بل يتعداه إلى كافة الخواص الفيزيائية كالطاقة (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: Energy) [FONT=&quot]و الزمن (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: Time); [FONT=&quot]فطاقة الفوتون مثلا تتحدد بتحديد تواتر [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: frequency) [FONT=&quot]أمواج الضوء لكن تحديد هذا التواتر يتطلب عد الاهتزازات في فترات زمنية من مضاعفات زمن اهتزاز الموجة، الذي يمثل أصغر فترة زمنية لانجاز اهتزاز ضوئي وحيد. بالتالي هناك حدود لقياس الزمن مطلوبة لتحديد التواتر و استخدام فترات زمنية أصغر من زمن اهتزاز الموجة الضوئية يجعل طاقة الفوتون غير محددة، مما ينشيء علاقة ارتياب جديدة بين الطاقة و الزمن. تتجلى هذه العلاقة الارتيابية في ظاهرة الأطياف فأحداث تهييج قصير المدة لمجموعة متماثلة من الذرات يؤدي إلى نقل بعض الالكترونات إلى سويات طاقية أعلى لكن غير محددة ( بسبب قصر الفترة الزمنية ) بالتالي نحصل على طيف ضوئي متنوع الأمواج ( يغطي المجالات الضوئية السبع و فوق البنفسجية و تحت الحمراء ) ، بالمقابل عندما نقوم بعملية تهييج ذرات لقترات زمنية طويلة تسمح بكون السويات الطاقية (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: energy levels) [FONT=&quot]للالكترونات المهيجة (بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: excited electrons) [FONT=&quot]محددة, و بالتالي نحصل على طيف [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]بالإنجليزية[/FONT]: spectrum) [FONT=&quot]ذو خطوط موجية معينة تعكس البنية المدارية للذرات[/FONT].
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]مثل هذا الاستنتاج قد يعمل على تعطيل قانون حفظ الطاقة في فترات زمنية قصيرة جدا ، [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]بصياغة أخرى يمكن للجملة الكمومية الحصول على قرض طاقي بشرط ان تعيده خلال مدة زمنية قصيرة جدا ،[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تتحدد مدة القرض الطاقي بكمية الطاقة فكلما ازداد مقدار الطاقة وجبت إعادتها في زمن أقل : ينتج عن هذا عدد من النتائج المهمة مثل : ( تبعثر الضوء بفعل الذرات ، مفعول النفق و هو عملية اجتياز بعض الجمل الكمومية لحواجز طاقية مرتفعة عن طريق قروض طاقية : يفسر مفعول النفق قدرة العديد من الجسيمات الكمومية على اجتياز بعض الحواجز الطاقية رغم عدم امتلاكها للطاقة اللازمة بنسب احتمالية ، و يدخل هذا في تفسير ظاهرة العناصر المشعة[/FONT] .​ [FONT=&quot]المصدر: جامعة الملك سعود+جامعة ام القرى+ملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب+....[/FONT]​ http://faculty.ksu.edu.sa/25328/Pages/%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%83%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A%D9%83%D8%A7%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D9%85.aspx​ http://uqu.edu.sa/page/ar/95437​ [FONT=&quot]هل تعتبر أن هذه المصادر رسمية وموثوقة وتكفي لاستقاء المعلومات؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هل انكسر قانون حفظ الطاقة؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صحيح أن الناس يحترمون العلم ويهابونه، لكنهم في الحقيقة يفعلون ذلك نتيجة قناعات خاطئة تماما لا تمثل سوى أوهام. غالبا ما يعجزوا عن استيعاب وفهم النظريات العلمية المتناقضة والمعقدة، وبنفس الوقت يقبلون بالنتائج غير المفسرة للكثير من التجارب العلمية المذكورة في المنهج العلمي المرسوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. على مر السنين الطويلة، خسر المجتمع العلمي الكثير من التلاميذ ذوات العقول اللامعة وكذلك الباحثين المميزين، الذين انتقلوا للعمل في مجالات حياتية أخرى كنتيجة مباشرة للطريقة الاستبدادية وغير المنطقية التي يفرض فيها المنهج العلمي أفكاره المربكة/المتناقضة ومعتقداته الأصولية المتزمتة التي تفرض الامتثال القسري على التلاميذ الذين وجب أن ينصاعوا للقبول بهذه النظريات والأفكار دون مسائلة أو نقاش. عن طريق غرس الأفكار عنوة في الأذهان، والضغط بقوة نحو قبول النظريات العلمية المتناقضة، وترسيخ حالة [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدم يقين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] وكذلك الإرباك والفوضى في المفاهيم*، بقي المنهج العلمي الرسمي طوال هذه السنوات يعج بالأساطير والخرافات العلمية التي أصبحت مسلمات غير قابلة للنقاش.* وكنتيجة مباشرة لهذا الأمر المأساوي، بقينا حتى اليوم، ورغم هذا التقدم الهائل، عاجزين عن وصف أو تعريف الآلية الحقيقية وراء طريقة عمل الطبيعة والكون من حولنا. رغم الحقيقة المتمثلة بأن المدرسون والأساتذة يسودهم الأمل بأنه في أحد الأيام لا بد من ظهور نظرية أفضل، إلا أن المتعصبون العلميون، والذين يحتلون في الغالب المناصب الأعلى في هذا الكيان العلمي، يجاهدون بكل ما عندهم من قوة في المحافظة على *"الوضع الراهن"* متمسكين بالنظريات العلمية البالية وكأنها نصوصا مقدسة أرفع وأسمى من أن تدنسها أي حقيقة علمية جديدة تظهر هنا أو هناك.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تحياتي.[/FONT]​


كنا نأمل ولا زلنا جوابا صريحا ومباشرا من السيد زملكاوي ومن أيضا كل أنصار القانون المزعوم لكن استوقفتني المشاركة التالية :


zamalkawi قال:


> يا د. حسين، لا تتعب نفسك بالرد على هذا النص، فهو صادر عن شخص غير مؤهل، ووجوده على موقع الجامعة لا يعني أنه يمثل الرأي الرسمي للجامعة
> انظر ردي هنا على الفقرة التي مللنا كثرة استشهاد السيد بيك بها
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t237843-6.html#post2058979


 فحسب وجهة نظر السيد زملكاوي الدكتور المبجل "يتعب نفسه" ولا داعي لهذا " التعب" فما الذي كتبه الدكتور حتى نعاتبه؟ حسنا لقد كتب الدكتور يقول :


د حسين قال:


> وفي هذا النص الذي أوردته واجبرتني بالاجابة عليه_ يتحدث بوضوح عن ذرة واحدة يمكن ان تختل بها الطاقة مؤقتا عندما يتنقل الالكترون من طبقة لأخرى_ ولكنك لم تذكر حال باقي الذرات ؟؟؟
> ​



نسيت أن أضيف في النقطة الأخيرة ماكتبه مؤخرا عندما اتهمني بالصيد ب"الماء العكر" حيث كتب الدكتور يقول:


د حسين قال:


> _انا اعترفت باختلال الطاقة في واحدة من الذرات_ وسألت عن حال باقي الذرات وهذا لم تنوه له ؟؟؟ .....
> 
> فمثلا الالكترون يدور حول النواة ولكن لماذا لايظهر أثره المغناطيسي لخارج المادة ((طبعا إلا في الحديد الممغنط )) ؟؟؟ والجواب هو أن كل حقل مغناطيسي نشأ عن الكترون يدور وجد الكترون يدور بعكسه وهكذا المليارات والمحصلة صفر ..
> تحياتي​


صححوا لي رجاءا لأني حسب رأي الدكتور لم أفهم المشاركة بشكل كاف:
فالدكتور المبجل لا يعترف بحالة خرق قانون حفظ الطاقة؟ ليتهمني بمحاولة الا صطياد بالماء العكر لمجرد استنتاج ذلك من العبارة: " _انا اعترفت باختلال الطاقة"

أم أنه يقول بأن هناك خرق" لقانون بقاء الطاقة" فعلا لكن في المقابل -حسب وجهة نظره طبعا- لا يمكننا الاستفادة من هذا الخرق الواقع فعلا؟

_هل يقول الدكتور بوجود مجال مغناطيسي مجاني يرافقه مجال مغناطيسي آخر مجاني معاكس بحيث المحصلة هي صفر؟ هل هذا ما يقوله الدكتور المهندس؟؟



*[FONT=&quot]علماء وفيزيائيين مرموقين مثل الدكتور "هال بتهوف " وهو عالم محترم من جامعة كامبردج, يصرحون علنا عن وجوب العودة للاعتراف بعلم "الأثير " المقموع منذ بداية القرن العشرين في سبيل تفسير ثغرات كثيرة يعاني منها العلم المنهجي الرسمي. وبدأ الإعلام العالمي يتخذ هذا التوجه خطوة خطوة لكن بشكل خجول جدا.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]تذكر أن هذا المصدر من الطاقة غير المحدودة{الأثير} هو أعظم بكثير مما يمكن أن نحلم به. ومجرد أن نتقبل هذا المفهوم الجديد الذي يثبت وجودها, سوف تتجلى الصورة أمامنا بوضوح وبكامل أبعادها, خاصة من الناحية العلمية حيث ستتمكن الفيزياء الكمية من تفسير الكثير من الألغاز الغامضة والمستعصية التي تواجهها. فحتى هذه اللحظة, في نظريات ميكانيك الكم, لا يمكن تفسير جوهر وجود الذرات بشكل مجدي وعملي بالاعتماد على المفاهيم الفيزيائية القائمة. يشير الدكتور "هال بتهوف" إلى أن نظرية ميكانيك الكم المنهجية لا تفهم لماذا الإلكترون لا يستنزف كل طاقته ويصطدم بالنواة, كما يفعل القمر الصناعي الذي يدور حول الأرض. إذا كان هناك شيئا اسمه إلكترون, فلا بد من أنه يتمتع بخواص تجعله في حالة حركة تلقائية دائمة ومستمرة. وعندما يسأل الفيزيائي عن هذه المسألة يكون جوابه ببساطة هو أن: " ..هكذا هي الأمور في عالم الكم السحري..". مع العلم بأن ظاهرة " الحركة التلقائية الدائمة" تمثل مفهوم مستحيل وبعيد عن الواقع لدى الفيزيائيين المنهجيين, خاصة عندما يتعلق الأمر بظهور اختراع لمحرك تلقائي الحركة يعمل على مبدأ مناقض للفيزياء التقليدية. أما بخصوص ظاهرة الإلكترون الدائم الحركة, فهي مشكلة حقيقية بالنسبة لهم, لأنهم يفترضون وجود " نظام مقفل" من دورة الطاقة, أي الطاقة تنبثق إلى الخارج فقط لكن ما من طاقة جديدة تدخل إلى الداخل, لكن ومن ناحية أخرى, وكما يقترح الدكتور "بتهوف", إذا كان الإلكترون في حالة امتصاص دائم ومستمر للطاقة من الأثير المحيط فلا بد من أن يحافظ على استمراريته وبقائه بصفته يمثل  " نظام مفتوح" من دورة الطاقة, أي في الوقت الذي تنبثق منه الطاقة, يكون الإلكترون في حالة استهلاك مستمر للطاقة أيضا. [/FONT]

**[FONT=&quot]أصبح في السنوات الأخيرة يزداد عدد الباحثين المنهجيين الذين لديهم الجرأة على استخدام كلمة الأثيرخلال حديثهم عن العنصر الكوني الخفي الذي تنبثق منه المادة المتجسدة في كل مكان. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ذلك بعد أن أصبحت الكلمة أثير محرمة في الأوساط العلمية بعد تجربة "مايكلسون/موراي" التي أثبتت {زوراْ} عدم وجوده بالمطلق في العام 1887م.


ملاحظة:البعض قيمني تقييما سلبيا وبعبارة سلبية لمجرد أن طلبنا الصيغة الرياضية لقانون بقاء الطاقة المزعوم؟ وقد أشرنا الى أن العالم هيلبرت هو أول من لا حظ ذلك رياضيا بخصوص النظرية النسبية العامة؟؟

وفي الحقيقة تكفينا نظرية خطوط المجال لفاراداي ومعادلته لفهم وانشاء اي نظام كهرومغناطيسي نريده، فالفرق الأول بين فاراداي وماكسويل أن الأخير-حسب معادلات ماكسويل وهي بالطبع أساس النظرية النسبية- يتعين علينا بوجود مجال مغناطيسي متغير زمنيا، أما بالنسبة لفاراداي فالمجال المغناطيسي الثابت يمكن أن يولد قوة كهربائية بخلاف الأول { ومعارض للنسبية الخاصة}، فضلا عن عبارة غائبة في عبارة ماكسويل - تم شطبها بكل وقاحة - لذلك فان المولد المسمى N- Machine
والعائد أصلا لفاراداي هو بالفعل يقدم عند الخرج طاقة كهربائية تفوق الطاقة الميكانيكية عند الدخل والمستخدمة لجعل المولد يعمل ، أهلا بكم معنا مع العبارة الشهيرة "مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة" الخ ......لنعود للمربع الأول لأن وجهة النظر الرسمية لا تعترف بحالة خرق لقانون بقاء الطاقة مع العلم أنهم يعتمدون عليه حسب وجهة نظرهم طبعا؟؟؟.

تحياتي.

[/FONT]*


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 مارس 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السادة الأفاضل
> أخي زملكاوي المفروض أني أنتظر جوابك المباشر بدون مراوغة - بالرغم من أنها ازدادت كثيرا مؤخرا من جانبك-
> انتظر جواب مباشر للسؤال:
> ...


‎

هل أنت جاهز يا اخ بيك
لرد العالم كله عليك ؟


هذه المشاركتي في صفحة ٦٥ للرد عليك

بخصوص مبدأ عدم اليقين



محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي جمعة ليس كل ممن
> يتحاور في هذا الموضوع في هذا القسم ليس متخصصا
> 
> و سوف اوضح لك ما تريد
> ...


‎

و أخيرا 
إذا كنت كلامك صحيح 
فأثبت من البداية إلي النهاية ما تقول

لانك تدرس من المنتصف
و لا تعلم البداية
فتخطئ في الفهم


تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (26 مارس 2011)

سيد بيك، ما تفعله الآن هو حيلة الضعيف
فبدلا من أن تجيب عن سؤالي، وطلبي لك بألا تراوغ، حولت الاتهام لي أنا

سيد بيك، أنا لم أتهرب، أنا أعلنت مرارا وتكرارا أنني مهندس، ولست فيزيائيا، ولست مؤهلا للرد على هذه الأمور، ورغم هذا تجد ردودي، قدر استطاعتي، على هذه الأمور
وهذا هو ما سبق لي قوله



zamalkawi قال:


> رغم أنني قلت أنني لن أشترك في الحوار عن ميكانيكا الكم والنظرية النسبية بسبب عدم الاختصاص، إلا أن هذه العبارة استفزتني للبحث
> وحيث أنني لست فيزيائيا ولست متخصصا، فقد لجأت إلى أسهل المصادر وهي الويكيبديا، لأعرف هل ما يقوله السيد بيك حقيقة متفق عليها، أم أنها أمر ظني





zamalkawi قال:


> بدون الدخول في تفاصيل فيزيائية لا أعرف عنها الكثير، فأنا لا أفهم كيف نعتبر دوران الإلكترون حول النواة محركا دائم الحركة، وخرق لقانون حفظ الطاقة





zamalkawi قال:


> في الواقع أخ جمعة، أنا لست متخصصا، ولكن معظم ما قرأته عن تطبيق مبدأ الارتياب في حركة الإلكترونات، يتحدث عن "اقتراض" طاقة، وليس عن كسر لقانون حفظ الطاقة





zamalkawi قال:


> أتفق مع هذه العبارة، وهذا ليس بسبب علمي بصحتها، ولكن بسبب أنها تتفق مع ما "أشعر" به
> وفي الواقع أنا جاهل جدا في هذه الأمور
> 
> واقتناعي بهذه العبارة يجعلني أندهش ممن يدعي أن دوران الإلكترون حول نواة الذرة يعد محركا دائم الحركة



من كل ما سبق، أين المراوغة؟ لقد أعلنت مرارا أنني لست متخصصا، فلماذا تريد أن تجبرني على أن أرد على شيء لا أعرف الكثير عنه؟
أنت وضعت رابطا لموقع غير رسمي يدعي كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة، وقلت عنه أنه موقع رسمي
ولقد وضعت لك رابطا على الويكيبديا للرد على كلام عالم الكمبيوتر الذي يدعي كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة (رغم أنه شخص غير متخصص)
ثم وضعت أنت روابط لجامعات عربية، ولكني لم أستطع أن أرد، فأنا لست متخصصا، وذكرت هذا مرارا
فأين المراوغة في هذا
كما أنني ذكرتها صراحة، أن كل ما قرأته في هذا المجال (بعيدا عن المواقع العربية) يتحدث عن اقتراض طاقة، وليس كسرا لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة

والآن لنر من الذي يراوغ
سؤالي الذي تهربت منه
لقد وجدت أن الحوار دخل في تفاصيل دقيقة لتفسير مبدأ الارتياب، ووجدت أن هذه التفاصيل الدقيقة لا نعرفها، لا أنا ولا كثير ممن اشتركوا في الحوار، بما فيهم أنت شخصيا، فمن الواضح من كلامك أنك أنت نفسك تجادل في هذا الأمر وأنت لا تعلم عنه الكثير، فقط اقتباسات لبعض أقوال العلماء

فوجدت أن الحوار أصبح غير بناء، فأردت أن أضع حد له، فسألتك: هل كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة حسب مبدأ الارتياب، حسب زعمك، هو ما يجعل أجهزة الطاقة الحرة تعمل؟ أم أن أجهزة الطاقة الخرة تستقي طاقتها من الأثير، كما تتدعي؟

فلو أن هذه الأجهزة تستقي طاقتها من الأثير، وبالتالي لا تكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، فلا داعي للاستمرار في هذا النقاش أساسا
فنحن دخلنا في تفاصيل لا نعلم عنها الكثير، ولو أن أجهزة الطاقة الحرة من الأثير، حسب زعمك، فلا داعي للاستمرار في الحوار حول مبدأ الارتياب

وأرجو عدم المراوغة هذه المرة


----------



## محمد معشوق (27 مارس 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## zamalkawi (28 مارس 2011)

والآن يا سيد بيك: إليك السؤال الذي عليك الإجابة عليه، كي لا يدور الحوار في حلقات مفرغة
وأي إجابة غير واضحة من جانبك، سأعتبرها مراوغة، وأنسحب من النقاش معك:

أنت مقتنع بوجود محركات دائمة الحركة تخالف العلم التقليدي، فهل مبدأ عمل هذه المحركات يعتمد على كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة بسبب مبدأ الارتياب لهايزنبرج، أم أنها تعتمد على استقاء طاقة من الأثير؟
لو أنها تعتمد على استقاء طاقة من الأثير، وليس على كسر حفظ الطاقة، فنغلق النقائ تماما حول مبدأ هايزبرج سواء كان يكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة أم لا يكسره

أجب بدون مراوغة، هذا سؤال بسيط
المراوغة تعني انسحابي من النقاش معك
هذا ليس تهديدا أو تحذيرا لا سمح الله، ولكنه توفيرا لوقتي وجهدي من الدخول في مهاترات لا طائل منها مع شخص مراوغ
أما لو أجبتني إجابة مباشرة، فسيكون هذا بادرة خير منك، وإعلان للرغبة في الحوار البناء وعدم المراوغة


----------



## pic2007 (1 أبريل 2011)

*الحركة في الطبيعة هي بالفعل دائمة...*

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]السادة الأفاضل

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يصيبني الحزن الشديد كلما أدركت أن العقليات في الوطن العربي لا تتطور وأنها لا تزال أسيرة لمناهج الثانوية العامة والأفكار المغلوطة التي يحاول [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أنصار المنهج الرسمي[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أن يبثوه في الوطن العربي باسم " ا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]لعلم"[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لكن ازدادت غرابتي عندما يحاول بعض الناس تحريف العلم الواضح مستغلا جهل العامة[/FONT].[FONT=&quot] دون أن يكون هناك رادع من ضمير أو تفكير علمي مستقيم ولو قليلا[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]فانا حتى الآن لا اعرف كيف يجرؤ البعض على القول بأنه لا توجد حالة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" خرق لقانون بقاء الطاقة " المزعوم –حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية طبعا- و إحضار كلام لا يدرك فيه شيئا ثم يقوم بوضعه في المنتدى ثم يثبت الموضوع و يدافع عنه بشدة ويرمى الآخرين بقلة الفهم .[/FONT]

​ _[FONT=&quot]{{{ فحسب تصور عكس السير "الأثيريين" فان الآلات الدائمة الحركة تستقي طاقتها من الأثير، لكن وكما نعلم فقد أصبح الأثير يمثل الفزاعة ورمز الجهالة حتى وان كان قد رجع تحت مسميات أخرى كالمادة المظلمة والطاقة المظلمة و غيرها من تسميات

[/FONT]_​ [FONT=&quot]وبالطبع فان إلغاء الأثير نظريا لا يعني شطبه من الواقع الفعلي ، وكما أعتقد فان ثابت ابلانك - وهذه بالطبع حكاية أخرى- يدل على هذه الطاقة المستخلصة من هذا {الأثير } الفراغ، _لذلك فان الفرضية هنا للحصول على طاقة مجانية هي استخدام مبدأ الشك لخرق " قانون بقاء الطاقة " وهذا مسموح ومقبول به حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية }}}_


[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]في البداية: لن أشرح مبدأ الشك – عدم اليقين - و حالاته المختلفة للبعد عن التعقيد الرياضي ولان من يريد المعلومة سيحصل عليها بنفسه دون حاجة لمساعدتي[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]أولا :لا تتسرعوا في الحكم بناء على البديهيات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لان التجربة والرياضيات هي الحقيقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وليس ما نتوقع نحن وجوده هو الحقيقة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولا أدل على غرابه عدم اليقين ونظرية الكم من قول اينشتاين (الذي كان يعادى عدم اليقين والكم ) أن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذه المعادلات من صميم السحر الأسود

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فلا تتعجلوا رفض شيى إلا إذا لم تقم عليه تجربة


[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot]مبدأ عدم اليقين[/FONT]** :*
[FONT=&quot]ظهر على يد هيزنبرك { الذي كان مطلعا على أعمال باحث في مجال الطاقة الحرة الألماني هانز كولر وخصوصا مولده المغناطيسي والذي لا يستخدم أي وقود تقليدي والمعروض سنة 1925} لكن لم تتضح معانية إلا في معادلة شرودنجر وفى بادئ الأمر خاف الفيزيائيين الكميين من غرابة هذا المبدأ فحاولوا أن يقللوا من شانه أو الالتفاف حوله قليلا لكن المبدأ اثبت جدارته يوما بعد يوم حتى أصبح أساس لنظرية الكم .لذلك في الآراء الأولى كان أراء العلماء مذبذبة حول المنهج حتى تأكد علميا[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ومبدأ عدم اليقين مبدأ عام يجمع بداخله الكثير من النقاط الفرعية (رغم أن كل صفاته تشتق من معادلة 
واحدة[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ومبدأ عدم اليقين يحدد قدرات الإنسان على القياس .هذا صحيح طبعا (كاستنتاج رغم أن هذا الاستنتاج 
سبق الرؤية العامة للمبدأ)[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لكن الأهم انه ينطبق على الجسيمات والفراغ ذاته و ليس على قياس الإنسان فقط[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وهو له ألوف الأمثلة للتوضيح لكن سأذكر مثال لا يمكن لأحد أن يتكلم بعده[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]على العموم سأذكر ظاهرة علمية تؤكد أن المبدأ يتوقف على الفراغ والمادة وليس قياس الإنسان




[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]معارضة مبدأ عدم اليقين:[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot]كان أينشتاين من معارِضي هذا النهج في التفكير، وقد قدَّم عام 1935 مخططاً *لتجربة عقلية أطاحت في حينه – مؤقتاً – بمبدأ هايزنبرغ في الريبة*.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] انطلق أينشتاين في صياغة تجربته العقلية من الميكانيكا الكوانتية نفسها. فلكي ندحض مبدأ الريبة لابُدَّ من الاستعانة بأكثر من جسيم؛ إذ إن ذلك يزيد من عدد المتغيرات الفيزيائية التي نستطيع قياسها. نتصور جسيمين، وقد تصادما، ثم انفصلا مبتعدين بعضهما عن بعض مسافة كبيرة جداً. تسمح الميكانيكا الكوانتية بقياس سرعة الجسيم الأول وموقع الجسيم الثاني بدقة بالغة. لكن مبدأ الفعل وردِّ الفعل الذي ينطبق أيضاً في الميكانيكا الكوانتية يوفِّر إمكانية حساب سرعة الجسيم الثاني بالرجوع إلى السرعة المقيسة للجسيم الأول. هكذا نكون قد حصلنا على معرفة بالغة الدقة لسرعة وموقع الجسيم الثاني، ضاربين عرض الحائط بهايزنبرغ وبمبدئه في الريبة. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تقوم تجربة أينشتاين السالفة على افتراضين رئيسيين أولهما: إن أي قياس يجري على جسيم ما لا يمكنه أن يؤثر على جسيم آخر بالغ البعد عن الجسيم الأول. إن هذا الافتراض هو الترجمة الواقعية لمبدأ السببية. أما الافتراض الثاني فهو يخصُّ الحقيقة الموضوعية، كما كان أينشتاين يعتقد بوجودها. تُختزَل هذه الحقيقة، وفق أينشتاين، في أن الخصائص الفيزيائية لا علاقة لها بالملاحظة المباشرة، وهي موجودة، سواء أُجرِيَت عملية القياس أم لم تُجْرَ.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لابُدَّ الآن من عرض سريع للأحداث التاريخية التي تلت تجربة أينشتاين العقلية. لقد بقي الأمر معلقاً على النحو المذكور، إلى أن استطاع جون بِلْ[/FONT]John Bell[FONT=&quot] { نتيجة تأثره بأعمال دافيد بوهم}، من مركز الأبحاث النووية الأوروبية، أن يستخدم افتراضي أينشتاين لصياغة علائق تربط بين القياسات المُجراة على الجسيم الأول والقياسات المُجراة على الجسيم الثاني، وخَلُصَ إلى نمط من التجارب يسمح إجراؤها بالبتِّ في أمر تجربة أينشتاين. اختزل بِلْ الفارق بين وجهة نظر أينشتاين التي أشرنا إليها من جهة، ووجهة نظر بوهر وهايزنبرغ من جهة أخرى، تلك التي ترى أن الجسيمين المنفصلين يشكلان وحدة واحدة على الرغم من تباعدهما؛ اختزل بِلْ – نقول – هذا الفارق بمُتَراجِحة عُرِفَت باسمه. لو صحَّت تلك المُتَراجِحة عبر إجراء تجربة مخبرية معينة لكان رأي أينشتاين صحيحاً؛ وإلا كان رأي بوهر وهايزنبرغ هو الصحيح.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كان لابُدَّ من انقضاء عقدين من الزمن على عمل بِلْ قبل أن تأتي التجربة الحاسمة. ففي عام 1982 استطاع العالم الفرنسي ألان أسبكت[/FONT]Alain Aspect [FONT=&quot] إثبات صحة وجهة نظر بوهر وهايزنبرغ وخطأ وجهة نظر أينشتاين.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]باختصار: إن الريبة حقيقة فعلية لا يمكن تجاوزها، *وإن العالم متصل لا انفصال فيه*_. لقد تصرف الجسيمان في تجربة أسبكت وكأنهما جسيم واحد،_ على الرغم من انفصالهما وابتعاد كلٍّ منهما عن الآخر إلى مسافة لا تستطيع الأشعة الضوئية قطعها أثناء مدة التجربة. كان جسيما التجربة في حالة "تخاطر"، أو لنقل إنهما لم ينفصلا وجودياً، على الرغم من انفصالهما الفيزيائي.[/FONT]​ 


*[FONT=&quot]ظاهرة كازيميير[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] وتذبذبات الفراغ[/FONT] (Vacuum Fluctuations and the Casimir Force ) 

[FONT=&quot]مبدأ عدم اليقين: ينص على عدم القدرة على تحديد الموضع الطاقة في وقت واحد[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لكن نفترض وجود عدم أو فراغ مطلق (سوف أوضح انه مستحيل الوجود[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]فهذا يعنى أنني استطيع أن اخترق مبدأ عدم اليقين هنا لأنني احدد الموضع والطاقة بصفر[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وهذا مستحيل ( اعرف أن هذا يبدو لكم غير منطقي لكنه حقيقي[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]فنطبق معادلات عدم اليقين نصل إلى أن العدم يجب أن يكون جسيمات و جسيمات مضادة وتعيش فترات قصيرة ثم تزول لكنها دائمة التكون بحيث يصبح الفراغ (العدم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ليس عدما حقيقيا بل هو ممتلى بتروحات { تذبذبات} كمية تملا الفراغ ككل ولذلك لا نشعر نحن بها لأنها متساوية الكثافة عند كل النقاط في الكون (تسمى بالفراغ الكمي[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]لكن نفترض أننا وضعنا لوحين معدنيين (أو اي سطح ناعم ) متوازيين في الفراغ (ليس شرطا لكن لتقليل اثر الظروف الخارجية وزيادة دقة التجربة[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]فماذا يحدث ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كما وضحت سابقا فان الفراغ ممتلئ بالموجات التي تتكون من العدم .وهذه الموجات توجد خارج اللوحين و بينهم [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]لكن بوضع اللوحين فانه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يحدث ظاهرة (الرنين؟)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] حيث [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يقوم اللوحان بالسماح للموجات التي *طولها الموجي؟؟؟* *مماثل للمسافة بين اللوحين*؟؟؟ وإضعاف الموجات الأخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ونتيجة لهذا فالمحصلة النهائية انه تضعف شدة الموجات التي بين اللوحين عن شدة الموجات خارجهما مما يودى إلى حدوث ضغط غير متساوي على اللوحين (من الخارج أكثر من الداخل ) ونتيجة لهذا يزداد الجذب بين اللوحين وتنتج قوة يمكن قياسها تجريبيا[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]وهكذا فان تراوحات ( تذبذبات [/FONT] fluctuations[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الكمية الناتجة من عدم اليقين تولد الجسيمات من الفراغ تولد قوى جذب بين اللوحين (ليس للإنسان أو القياس علاقة بالموضوع)[/FONT]​ 
_[FONT=&quot]وهذا يؤكد أن عدم اليقين ليس نتيجة لقياس الإنسان بل نتيجة لطبيعة الفراغ والجسيمات الكمية ذاتها[/FONT]_ 
​ 

[FONT=&quot]كما انه يحمل دلالات دينية و فلسفية أيضا:

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نجد أن الملاحدة يحتجون بنظرية الكم لإبطال مبدأ السببية زاعمين أن مبدأ الريبة يعني حدوت حدث بدون سبب؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أما هل هذه النظرية تصب في إطار الدين أم الإلحـاد فهذه المسألة فطن لها أينشتاين نفسه وشرودنجر وهيزنبرج ولذلك قال هيزنبرج[/FONT][FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]يبدو أنه ما زال الله يعمل ) ...... وقال عالم آخر ( ما زال الله يريد أن يخفي علينا قراراته ) وكنت من فترة قد قرأت أقوال فلسفية كثيرة لواضعي النظرية وبإذن الله لو تسنى لي الوقت فسأضيفها لكن هذا ما أذكره الآن.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تحياتي.[/FONT]​


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]يصيبني الحزن الشديد كلما أدركت أن العقليات في الوطن العربي لا تتطور وأنها لا تزال أسيرة لمناهج الثانوية العامة [/FONT]
> ...




اتفق معك على هذه العبارات​
[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]فانا حتى الآن لا اعرف كيف يجرؤ البعض على القول بأنه لا توجد حالة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]" خرق لقانون بقاء الطاقة " المزعوم –حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية طبعا- و إحضار كلام لا يدرك فيه شيئا ثم يقوم بوضعه في المنتدى ثم يثبت الموضوع و يدافع عنه بشدة ويرمى الآخرين بقلة الفهم .[/FONT]​
> [FONT=&quot] ​




اتفق معك على هذه العبارات اذا حذفت كلمة " لا "​
[/FONT] 



pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]أولا :لا تتسرعوا في الحكم بناء على البديهيات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لان التجربة والرياضيات هي الحقيقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وليس ما نتوقع نحن وجوده هو الحقيقة[/FONT]​
> 
> [FONT=&quot] ​


[/FONT]

هذه هي الحقيقة التي لا جدال بعدها هي التي تثبيت صحة ما تقول أو ما أقول​



لذلك تعالى الى هذه الحقيقة لنستخدمها بيننا 

بشرط 

أولا
اذا كان كلامي صحيح اعترفت انت بصحة كلامي
اما اذا كان كلامك انت صحيح اعترفت انا بصحة كلامك
ثانيا
نستخدم في الحوار اللغة العربية احتراما للمنتدى العربي
ثالثا
يكون الكلام منطقي و رياضيا بالمعادلات
رابعا
يكون الكلام على العبارة توجد حالة [FONT=&quot]" خرق لقانون بقاء الطاقة "[/FONT]


 ولآن يمكن ان نبدأ




pic2007 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]معارضة مبدأ عدم اليقين:[/FONT]*​
> 
> 
> [FONT=&quot]كان أينشتاين من معارِضي هذا النهج في التفكير، وقد قدَّم عام 1935 مخططاً *لتجربة عقلية أطاحت في حينه – مؤقتاً – بمبدأ هايزنبرغ في الريبة*.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] انطلق أينشتاين في صياغة تجربته العقلية من الميكانيكا الكوانتية نفسها. فلكي ندحض مبدأ الريبة لابُدَّ من الاستعانة بأكثر من جسيم؛ إذ إن ذلك يزيد من عدد المتغيرات الفيزيائية التي نستطيع قياسها. نتصور جسيمين، وقد تصادما، ثم انفصلا مبتعدين بعضهما عن بعض مسافة كبيرة جداً. تسمح الميكانيكا الكوانتية بقياس سرعة الجسيم الأول وموقع الجسيم الثاني بدقة بالغة.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]​


[/FONT]

بدقة بالغة لا تعني عدم وجود خطأ 
فالخطأ موجود





pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot] لكن مبدأ الفعل وردِّ الفعل الذي ينطبق أيضاً في الميكانيكا الكوانتية يوفِّر إمكانية حساب سرعة الجسيم الثاني بالرجوع إلى السرعة المقيسة للجسيم الأول.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]​


[/FONT]​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]بهذة الطريقة انت خرجت على قاعدة الشك [/FONT]
حيث لا ترصد موضع الجسيم و كمية حركتة بالمشاهدة
فلا يمكن ان تطبق المبدأ لعدم توافر الشروط







pic2007 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ظاهرة كازيميير[/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=&quot]وتذبذبات الفراغ[/FONT] (Vacuum Fluctuations and the Casimir Force )





pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]مبدأ عدم اليقين: ينص على عدم القدرة على تحديد الموضع الطاقة في وقت واحد[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]​


[/FONT]​ 
لقد اخطأ في تعريف مبدأ عدم اليقين

فإن مبدأ عدم اليقين ينص على أن:

من المستحيل
 تحديد الطاقة الحقيقية لجسيم في زمن معين 
 أو تحديد كمية التحرك الحقيقية لجسيم في في مكان معين 



pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]لكن نفترض وجود عدم أو فراغ مطلق (سوف أوضح انه مستحيل الوجود[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]​
> [FONT=&quot]فهذا يعنى أنني استطيع أن اخترق مبدأ عدم اليقين هنا لأنني احدد الموضع والطاقة بصفر[/FONT]​
> [FONT=&quot]وهذا مستحيل ( اعرف أن هذا يبدو لكم غير منطقي لكنه حقيقي[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]​


 
اخطأت مرة أخرى 
ان اثبات مبدأ عدم اليقين تم على افتراض جسيم لا على الفراغ
فانت جعلت الفراغ مثل الجسيم الساكن 
بل الجسيم له موضع بخلاف الفراغ

و كذلك لا ترصد موضع الجسيم و كمية حركتة بالمشاهدة


تحياتي

محمد المصري


----------



## pic2007 (2 أبريل 2011)

*غير مقبول على الاطلاق*



محمد.المصري قال:


> [/color]
> 
> اتفق معك على هذه العبارات[/right]
> [/font][/color]
> ...




[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]​ [font=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/font]​ [font=&quot]سيدي الفاضل


[/font]​ [font=&quot]هل تنكر وجود التجارب المشار إليها؟[/font]​ [font=&quot]وإذا كانت الإجابة المناسبة هي: لا فما هو تفسير هذه التجارب بعد استبعاد مبدأ الشك؟[/font]​ [font=&quot] 1التجربة الذهنية –الافتراضية- لأنيشتاين[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-متراجحة الايرلندي جون بل[/font]​ [font=&quot]3-التجارب الثلاث للعالم الفرنسي الان اسبكت




[/font]​ [font=&quot]وأخيرا

[/font]​ [font=&quot]ظاهرة كازيمير هل تنكر وجودها ؟ وما هو تفسيرها اذن؟

[/font]​ [font=&quot]لقد رفضت أن يكون مبدأ الشك - عدم اليقين- هو التفسير المقبول لها فما هو التفسير الصحيح اذن لهذه الظاهرة؟

[/font]​ _[font=&quot]لاحظ أنك مختص سيدي كما تقول في مشاركة سابقة إذن المفروض ننتظر التفسير الصحيح من اختصاصيين، وحيث أن التجارب منسوبة لعلماء كبار فمن غير المعقول أن يكون ردك فقط كتابة العبارة:أخطأت بدون تبيان أين الخطأ أو الصح؟؟؟

[/font]_​ [font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]​


----------



## محمد.المصري (2 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]​



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته



pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]هل تنكر وجود التجارب المشار إليها؟[/font]​




لم أشاهدها امام عيني
أو اسمعها من شخص ثقة

بل سمعت عنها فقط
لذلك احتمل صحتها



pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]وإذا كانت الإجابة المناسبة هي: لا فما هو تفسير هذه التجارب بعد استبعاد مبدأ الشك؟[/font]​





إذا كانت الإجابة المناسبة هي لا
فهل تعتقد اني أفضل من اينشتاين لأفسر لك ذلك
أم تعتقد اني فليسوف افسر لك الذي لم يستطيع 
أحد تفسيره حتى اليوم




pic2007 قال:


> _[font=&quot]لاحظ أنك مختص سيدي كما تقول في مشاركة سابقة إذن المفروض ننتظر التفسير الصحيح من اختصاصيين، وحيث أن التجارب منسوبة لعلماء كبار فمن غير المعقول أن يكون ردك فقط كتابة العبارة:أخطأت بدون تبيان أين الخطأ أو الصح؟؟؟
> [/font]_​



لقد وضحت الخطأ في مشاركتي السابقة

أن مبدأ عدم اليقين يعتمد
على القياس بالتجربة
و المشاهدة 
ل جسيم وليس للفراغ

و ليس المطلوب مني أن اعرض العكس بل يكفي
ايجاد الخطأ

و لي مداخلة أخرى
أن شاء الله


----------



## حسن الأديب (3 أبريل 2011)

موضوع مازال محل خلاف
ورأيي أنه غير منطقي


----------



## pic2007 (3 أبريل 2011)

*حيلة قديمة*



محمد.المصري قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سيدي الفاضل


ماذا عن ظاهرة كازيمير فهل تنكر وجودها؟؟؟ لاحظ أنك أهمتها نهائيا؟؟
أم لم تجد وسيلة مناسبة فتغاضيت عنها؟

سيدي -صحح لي ان كنت مخطئا رجاءا-
_حسب تصورك طبعا فالفراغ فارغ تماما ما يعني أنه لا يحوز على أي خاصية كهربائية، لكن من جهة أخرى نجد القيمة حوالي 377 أوم مميزة للفراغ أي تمثل " ممانعة" الفراغ؟ وكما هو معلوم فالممانعة تساوي فرق جهد/ تيار وهذا ما يوحي لنا بوجود ثنائي " قطب كهربائي" و " تيار" في الفراغ فما هو التفسير المقبول لهذه الحالة اذا كان الفراغ فارغا كما تدعي يا سيد؟؟؟_

تحياتي.


----------



## محمد.المصري (4 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته





pic2007 قال:


> سيدي الفاضل
> 
> 
> ماذا عن ظاهرة كازيمير فهل تنكر وجودها؟؟؟ لاحظ أنك أهمتها نهائيا؟؟
> أم لم تجد وسيلة مناسبة فتغاضيت عنها؟



أولا أحب أن أوضح معنى الفراغ
هل هو العدم أم غيره

أطلق الفراغ في بادئ الأمر على عدم وجود المادة
و هو الذي لا ينتقل فيه الصوت
و لكن في الحقيقة انه 
يحتوي على أشياء أخرى
مثل موجات كهرومغناطيسية
و مجال كهربي و مغناطيسي
لا يوجد في الكون مكان خالي منهما
لذا أطلق الفراغ على مقدار صغير من الطاقة موجود في حجم ما
عند درجة حرارة تقترب من صفر كلفن

و هذه الطاقة لها كثافة متغيرة أو ثابتة


لذلك فالفراغ بمعنى العدم ليس موجود في الطبيعة 

ثانيا
أريد أن اتفق معك على
نظرية هي

يمكن أن يوجد لاي ظاهرة أكثر من تفسير
و لكن يوجد تفسير وحيد
هو حقيقة هذه الظاهرة
سواء أدركه العقل أم لا

ثالثا

ظاهرة كازيمير

تعريف الظاهرة

وجود قوة تنشأ بين
لوحان عاكسان

تتناسب طرديا مع مساحة
سطحيهما و عكسيا مع الأس الرابع للمسافة بينهما
و هما في الفراغ الكمي

تفسرها 
تنشأ من الفرق بين ضغط 
الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية
داخل و خارج اللوحان

هذا و لم أحتاج أن نقول

فراغ بمعنى العدم المطلق
و استخدم مبدأ عدم اليقين في غير محله

وأخيرا تقول




pic2007 قال:


> سيدي -صحح لي ان كنت مخطئا رجاءا-
> _حسب تصورك طبعا فالفراغ فارغ تماما ما يعني أنه لا يحوز على أي خاصية كهربائية، لكن من جهة أخرى نجد القيمة حوالي 377 أوم مميزة للفراغ أي تمثل " ممانعة" الفراغ؟ وكما هو معلوم فالممانعة تساوي فرق جهد/ تيار وهذا ما يوحي لنا بوجود ثنائي " قطب كهربائي" و " تيار" في الفراغ فما هو التفسير المقبول لهذه الحالة اذا كان الفراغ فارغا كما تدعي يا سيد؟؟؟_
> 
> تحياتي.



ردي أن الفراغ بمعنى العدم من المادة 
لأن مبدأ عدم اليقين
يعتمد على جسيم له موجة و ليس موجة فقط

و لم أتحدث عن طاقة من عدم أو طاقة تفنى
كما تقول

و هل تعتقد وجود ممانعة
للفراغ بمعنى العدم الكلي

و شكرا


----------



## pic2007 (4 أبريل 2011)

*هذه هي وجهة النظر الرسمية*



محمد.المصري قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل


الأخ الفاضل يرفض وجود الجسيمات والجسيمات المضادة التي تنشأ نتيجة تقلبات الفراغ، حسنا

 *[FONT=&quot] لنقتبس من محاضرة للبروفسور [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Stephen Hawking[/FONT]* بعنوان The Big Bang, and God

_[FONT=&quot]ملاحظة[/FONT]:_[FONT=&quot]تم حذف الكثير من المحاضرة للتيسير وعدم الاطالة[/FONT].....



​ *[FONT=&quot]نظرة العالم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " Laplace " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لحتمية العلم , وذلك بمعرفة مواقع وسرعات جميع الجزيئات في الكون في وقت واحد تم تقويضها بمبدا عدم الاحتمال للفيزيائي[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هينسبيرغ " . فإذا , كيف يمكن لشخص توقع المستقبل بما انه لا يمكن حساب سرعة وموقع كل جزيء في الكون بدقة في الوقت الحاضر ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فمهما كان الحاسوب لديك يملك من قوة فإنك إذا وضعت فيه بيانات غير دقيقة فأنت ستخرج بتنبؤات غير دقيقة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .

" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ألبرت أينشتاين " لم يكن سعيد حول العشوائية في الكون[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] , [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فوجهة نظره لخصها في مقوله له وهي " إن الرب لا يلعب النرد مع الكون " , حيث أن أينشتاين شعر أن مبدأ عدم التأكد كان للحظة مؤقتة : لكن كان هناك حقيقة أساسية حول أي الجزيئات سيكون لديها مواقع وسرعة واضحة المعالم , والتي سيتم تطويرها طبقا لقوانين الحتمية للعالم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لابلاس " . هذه الحقيقة من الممكن انها تعود للـ" رب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " , [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لكن الطبيعة الكوانتية للضوء تمنعنا من رؤيتها باستثناء الزجاج على نحو مظلم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] .


[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظرة أينشتاين كانت كما يمكن ان تسمى الآن بـ" نظرية التغيرات المتخفية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : hidden variable theory " . [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فنظريات التغيرات المتخفية تبدو هي الطريق الأكثر وضوحا لدمج مبدأ عدم التأكد للفيزياء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] , [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظريات التغيرات المتخفية تشكل قواعد الصورة العقلية للكون التي حملها الكثير من العلماء والعديد من فلاسفة العلم . لكن ظهر لاحقا أن نظريات المتغير المتخفية خاطئة , فالفيزيائي البريطاني الذي توفي مؤخرا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " John Bell " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إبتكر إختبار تجريبي الذي يقوم بتمييز " نظريات المتغير المتخفية " , فعندما نفذت التجربة بعناية , ظهرت النتائج متناقضة مع نظريات المتغيرة المتخفية[/FONT]*

.....

[FONT=&quot]الجميع مؤمن بوجود الثقوب السوداء ما عدا ما يصوره الخيال العلمي الذي يتمحور حول هذه الثقوب . الثقوب السوداء خارج نطاق رؤيتنا[/FONT] , [FONT=&quot]فالجزيئات ورواد الفضاء الذين تعرضوا لحقل جاذبية الثقب سيسقطون داخل الثقب الأسود بدون عودة , وجميع المعلومات التي كانوا يحملونها ستفقد[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]أنت تستطيع رمي أجهزة التلفزيون , الخواتم الماسية , وحتى رمي ألد أعدائك إلى داخل الثقب الأسود , فجميع الثقوب السوداء ستتذكر الكتلة الإجمالية , وحالة الدوران . الفيزيائي[/FONT] " John Wheeler " [FONT=&quot]قال للفيزيائيين الفرنسيين " الثقب الأسود يملك مجال ضخم وليس ضئيل " .. ومن هنا قبل الفرنسيين باسم " الثقب الأسود " بعدما كانوا يعتبرونه اسم بذيء[/FONT] .


[FONT=&quot]طالما كان يعتقد بأن الثقوب السوداء ستستمر بالتواجد إلى الأبد , فإن خسارة المعلومات التي تفقد جراء دخول الجزيئات داخلها لن يصبح أمرا مهما كثيرا[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]فيمكن لأحد الأشخاص أن يقول بأن المعلومات ستبقى داخل الثقب الأسود , ولكن الشخص خارج الثقب الأسود لا يستطيع معرفية ماهية هذه المعلومات . على أية حال , الوضع تغيرعندما اكتشفت ان الثقوب السوداء ليست سوداء بالكامل[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]ميكانيكا الكم تسبب في إرسال الجزيئات والإشعاع بمعدل ثابت , فهذه النتيجة فاجأتني بالكامل وفاجأة الجميع ايضا[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]لكن , بعد إدراك متأخر منا .. اتضح الأمر . ما كنا نعتقده حول وجود فراغ فضائي هو في الحقيقة ليس فراغ , لكنه مملوء بأزواج من الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة , تظهر تلك الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة معا في مكان ما في الزمكان , تتحرك على حدة , ومن ثم تتحد وتبيد بعضهم البعض . تلك الجزيئات ومضاداتها تظهر بسبب مجال , مثل المجالات التي تقوم بحمل الضوء والجاذبية لا يمكن ان تكون صفرا بالضبط[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]هذا يعني ان قيمة المجال , سيكون عند كلاهما موقع معين عند " الصفر[/FONT] " , [FONT=&quot]وسرعة او نسبة معينة كذلك عند " الصفر " .. إذا , هذا سيكون ضد مبدا " عدم التأكد " . إذا , جميع الحقول والمجالات تملك ما يسمى " تقلبات الفراغ[/FONT] : vacuum fluctuations " , [FONT=&quot]بسبب السلوك الكمي للطبيعة , يمكن لشخص ان يفسر هذه إلى " تقلبات الفراغ " من ناحية الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة , كما وصفت ذلك . تلك الأزواج من الجزيئات تظهر لجميع أنواع عناصر الجزيئات .. فهذه تدعى " الجزيئات الإفتراضية[/FONT] : Virtual Particles " , [FONT=&quot]بسبب أنها تظهر في الفراغ حتى , ولا يمكن قياسها بشكل مباشر بواسطة كاشفات الجزيئات[/FONT] . _[FONT=&quot]على أية حال , التأثيرات الغير مباشرة للجزيئات الإفتراضية او تقلبات الفراغ تم متابعتها في عدة تجارب وتواجدها مؤكد[/FONT]__ .
_ 

[FONT=&quot]إذا كان يوجد ثقب أسود في مكان قريب , فإن مجموعة واحدة من الجزيئات الزوجية والجزيئات المضادة من الممكن ان تسقط في الثقب تاركة المجموعات الأخرى بلا شريك . الجزيء المتروك من الممكن ان يسقط في الثقب ايضا , لكنه قد يسقط لمسافة بعيدة في الثقب حيث سيصبح ذاك الوقت جزيئا حقيقيا , حيث سيمكن قياسه بواسطة كاشف الجزيء[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]هذا التفسير حول أن الثقوب السوداء ليست سوداء كثيرا , يجعل من الواضح بأن الإشعاع يعتمد على حجم الثقب الأسود ونسبة دورانه . الإشعاع الذي دخل الثقب سيكون مستقل عادة [/FONT], [FONT=&quot]فلا يهم ما ترميه داخل الثقب سواء تلفاز , او خاتم .. فما سيخرج من الثقب سيكون هو نفسه[/FONT] .


[FONT=&quot]ما يمكنه القول الآن حول مبدا الحتمية " التأكد " وهو اساس المحاضرة أن هناك العديد من الحالات الأولية من " التلفاز , الخاتم الألماسي , أناس[/FONT] " [FONT=&quot]التي تتطور حتى الحالة النهائية نفسها , على الأقل خارج الثقب الأسود . لكن في نظرة العالم لابلاس لمبدا الحتمية فإنه يوجد تطابق بين الحالات الأولية والحالات النهائية . إذا عرفت حالة الكون في وقت ما في الماضي , يمكن ان تتوقع حالته في المستقبل . بنفس الطريقة , إذا استطعت معرفة حالة الكون في المستقبل فإنه يمكن بعملية حسابية أن تعرف ما كانت حالة الكون في الماضي[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]ظهور نظرية الكم في العام 1920 مـ خفضت نسبة ما نستطيع توقعه في المستقبل إلى النصف , لكنه ما زال يوجد تشابه بين حالات الكون في أوقات مختلفة[/FONT] , [FONT=&quot]فإذا استطاع شخص معرفة دالة الموجة في وقت واحد فإنه يستطيع معرفتها بعملية حسابية في وقت آخر[/FONT] .

[FONT=&quot]بوجود الثقوب السوداء فإن الحالة مختلفة بالأحرى , فأي كان ما رميته داخل الثقب الأسود فإنه سيكون بنفس كتلته خارج الثقب الأسود . بالتالي , فإنه لا يوجد تطابق بين الحالة الأولية , والحالة النهائية خارج الثقب الأسود[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]لكن سيكون هناك تطابق بين الحالة الأولية والحالة النهائية داخل الثقب الأسود معا أو خارجه . النقطة المهمة هنا أن الجزيئات المنبعثة والإشعاع بداخل الثقب الأسود ستسبب في فقدان الثقب للكتله وبالتالي فإن الثقب سيصغر حجمه . في النهاية , يبدو بأن الثقب الأسود سوف تنزل كتلته لتصبح مساوية للصفر ومن ثم سيختفي الثقب الأسود . إذا , ماذا سيحصل للأجسام التي سقطت داخل الثقب الأسود ؟ الأجسام التي سقطت داخل الثقب الأسود لن يمكنها العودة مجددا لأنه لا يوجد طاقة او كتلة كافية في الثقب الأسود لتحملهم للخارج[/FONT] , [FONT=&quot]فلربما ينتقلون لكون آخر . على أية حال , هذا لن يشكل فرقا , فإن المعلومات حول ماسقط داخل الثقب الأسود لا يمكن ان تعود مجددا عندما يختفي الثقب الأسود لأنه لا يوجد طاقة لإعادة تلك المعلومات[/FONT] .

[FONT=&quot]ما يعنيه هذا , أن المعلومات سوف تفقد من منطقة كوننا عندما يتكون الثقب الأسود ومن ثم يختفي . خسارة هذه المعلومات يعني بأننا نستطيع توقع المستقبل بشكل أقل مما توقعنا مسبقا , فعلى اساس نظرية الكم لا يمكن للشخص ان يعرف بالدقة مكان وسرعة الجزيء , لكن ما زال هناك طريقة واحدة يمكن بها توقع مكان وسرعة الجزيء . ففي حالة الثقب الأسود , فإن هذا التنبؤ يتضمن زوجي مجموعة الجزيء " الجزيء ( و ) الجزيء المضاد " , لكن يمكننا حساب الجزيء الذي يخرج من الثقب الأسود , اما الجزيء الذي يسقط داخل الثقب الأسود فإنه لا يمكن حسابه . إذا , كل ما يمكننا قوله بأن الجزيء يمكن ان يكون في أي حالة , إذا لا نستطيع إعطاء تنبؤ مؤكد حول سرعة وموقع الجزيء الخارج من الثقب الأسود . يمكننا حساب إمكانية تواجد الجزيء في هذا أو ذاك الموقع لا غير . ليس هناك إمكانية توقع سرعة وموقع الجزيء بالتحديد لأن سرعة وموقع إحدى الجزيئات سيعتمد على الجزيئات الأخرى التي لا نراقبها[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]إذا , يبدو أن أينشتاين أخطأ عندما قال[/FONT] : " [FONT=&quot]الرب لا يلعب النرد[/FONT] " . [FONT=&quot]إن كل الأدلة تدل على أن الرب لا يلعب النرد فقط , بل أنه يشوش الأمر علينا برمي النرد حيث لايمكن رؤيتهم[/FONT] . 


[FONT=&quot]العديد من العلماء مثل أينشتاين كان لديهم ارتباط عاطفي لما يسمى بالـ[/FONT]" [FONT=&quot]حتمية أو التأكد " اي انهم لم يصدقوا بالطبيعة العشوائية للجزيئات . على خلاف أينشتاين , فإن بعض من أولائك العلماء صدقوا بإن قدرتنا على التنبؤ بالمستقبل ضئيلة , وبعد ظهور نظرية الكم فإن قدرتنا على إمكانية التنبؤ بالمستقبل قلت بشكل أكبر مما أدى لبعض العلماء لرفض ذلك أمثال أينشتاين[/FONT] , [FONT=&quot]حيث أن الثقوب السوداء دلت على صعوبة التنبؤ بالمستقبل . أولائك العلماء ادعوا بأن المعلومات لم تفقد داخل الثقوب السوداء , لكن تلك المعلومات لم تجد طريقة او ميكانيكية للعودة مجددا . أولائك العلماء كان لديهم آمال زائفة وعاطفية لكون بعضهم متدين ايضا فيريد ان يكون الكون حتمي وغير قابل للعشوائية , فالكون لا يتصرف طبقا لأفكارنا وآراءنا , إنما يستمر في مفاجأتنا[/FONT] .

[FONT=&quot]ربما يعتقد أحد الأشخاص بأن أمر إنتفاء مبدا " الحتمية " قرب الثقب الأسود لا يهم كثيرا . نحن تأكدنا تقريبا قبل بضعة أعوام من وجود ثقوب سوداء مختلفة الحجم . لكن , نظرية الكم تدل على أن كل منطقة من الفضاء يجب أن تكون مملوءة بثقوب سوداء صغيرة " إفتراضية " التي تظهر ومن ثم تختفي . ربما يعتقد أحد الأشخاص بأن المعلومات والجزيئات قد تسقط داخل تلك الثقوب السوداء ومن ثم يفقد ما سقط فيها من جزيئات ومعلومات . لأن تلك الثقوب السوداء الإفتراضية صغيرة جدا بمقدار مئة مليار مليار مرة من نواة الذرة[/FONT] , [FONT=&quot]فإن مقدار ما سيفقد من معلومات سيكون أقل جدا , فهذا هو السبب الذي يجعل من قوانين العلم تظهر وكانها " حتمية " . لكن في حالات شاذة , مثل بداية الكون أواصطدامات جزيء الطاقة العالية [/FONT], [FONT=&quot]فإنه قد يكون هناك خسارة هامة من المعلومات الذي بدوره يؤدي إلى التقلب في تطور الكون[/FONT] . 

[FONT=&quot]لتلخيص ما كنا نتحدث عنه في إن كان الكون يتطور بطريقة عشوائية أو بطريقة حتمية . حسب النظرة القديمة التي قدمها العالم لابلاس في أن مستقبل حركة الجزيئات " حتمي " بالكامل إذا عرف الشخص مكان الجزيئات وموقعها في وقت واحد . هذه النظرة تم تعديلها عندما قدم العالم هينسبيرغ نظرية " مبدأ عدم التأكد " التي تقول بانه لا يمكن لشخص معرفة سرعات ومواقع الجزيئات في وقت واحد بشكل دقيق . على اية حال , ما زال يوجد طريقة لتوقع سرعة وموقع الجزيء , ولكن عندما نأخذ بالحسبان الثقوب السوداء فإن الطريقة المتبقية لن تفيد بشيء . خسارة المعلومات والجزيئات الساقطة داخل الثقب الأسود تعني بأن الجزيئات التي تخرج مجددا من الثقب الأسود عشوائية . يمكن لشخص أن يقوم بعملية حسابية لتوقع مواقع الجزيئات وسرعاتها الخارجة من الثقب الأسود ولكنه للن يستطيع تحديدها بالدقة وبشكل مؤكد . لذا , مستقبل الكون ليس[/FONT] " [FONT=&quot]حتمي " بالكامل بواسطة قوانين العلم , وحتى الحالة الحاضرة للكون .. فإن الأمر لم يكن كما اعتقد لابلاس . لذا , الرب ما زال يملك بعض الخدع [/FONT].

​ [FONT=&quot]تحياتي[/FONT]​


----------



## محمد.المصري (5 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته




pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot] إذا , جميع الحقول والمجالات تملك ما يسمى " تقلبات الفراغ[/font] : Vacuum fluctuations " , [font=&quot]بسبب السلوك الكمي للطبيعة , يمكن لشخص ان يفسر هذه إلى " تقلبات الفراغ " من ناحية الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة , كما وصفت ذلك . تلك الأزواج من الجزيئات تظهر لجميع أنواع عناصر الجزيئات .. فهذه تدعى " الجزيئات الإفتراضية[/font] : Virtual particles " , [font=&quot]بسبب أنها تظهر في الفراغ حتى , ولا يمكن قياسها بشكل مباشر بواسطة كاشفات الجزيئات[/font] . _[font=&quot]على أية حال , التأثيرات الغير مباشرة للجزيئات الإفتراضية او تقلبات الفراغ تم متابعتها في عدة تجارب وتواجدها مؤكد[/font]__ ._​


 
 


pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]ربما يعتقد أحد الأشخاص بأن أمر إنتفاء مبدا " الحتمية " قرب الثقب الأسود لا يهم كثيرا . نحن تأكدنا تقريبا قبل بضعة أعوام من وجود ثقوب سوداء مختلفة الحجم . لكن , نظرية الكم تدل على أن كل منطقة من الفضاء يجب أن تكون مملوءة بثقوب سوداء صغيرة " إفتراضية " التي تظهر ومن ثم تختفي . ربما يعتقد أحد الأشخاص بأن المعلومات والجزيئات قد تسقط داخل تلك الثقوب السوداء ومن ثم يفقد ما سقط فيها من جزيئات ومعلومات . لأن تلك الثقوب السوداء الإفتراضية صغيرة جدا بمقدار مئة مليار مليار مرة من نواة الذرة[/font] , [font=&quot]فإن مقدار ما سيفقد من معلومات سيكون أقل جدا , فهذا هو السبب الذي يجعل من قوانين العلم تظهر وكانها " حتمية " . لكن في حالات شاذة , مثل بداية الكون أواصطدامات جزيء الطاقة العالية [/font], [font=&quot]فإنه قد يكون هناك خسارة هامة من المعلومات الذي بدوره يؤدي إلى التقلب في تطور الكون[/font] . ​[font=&quot][/font]


 

‎لاحظ الجملة 
, ولا يمكن قياسها بشكل مباشر بواسطة كاشفات الجزيئات . _[font=&quot]على أية حال ,[/font]_
و الجملة
بثقوب سوداء صغيرة " إفتراضية "
و الجملة
الجزيئات الإفتراضية 

اي ان لا يوجد لها اثبات



هل اتفقت معي على أن 
ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻻﻱ ﻇﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻔﺴﻴﺮ ﻭ ﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﺗﻔﺴﻴﺮ ﻭﺣﻴﺪ ﻫﻮ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻈﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﺃﺩﺭﻛﻪ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻞ ﺃﻡ ﻻ

لاحظ يوجد في تفسير 
هذه المواضيع أكثر من تفسير
و الغريبة هي أن
يمكن أن يأخذ اثنان جائزة نوبل
لنفس الموضوع 
و كل واحد له تفسير

وشكرا


----------



## pic2007 (6 أبريل 2011)

*أعوذ بالله من جدال بدون علم!!*



محمد.المصري قال:


> ‎لاحظ الجملة
> , ولا يمكن قياسها بشكل مباشر بواسطة كاشفات الجزيئات . _[FONT=&quot]على أية حال ,[/FONT]_
> و الجملة
> بثقوب سوداء صغيرة " إفتراضية "
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

سيدي كيف لك أن تستنتج أن الجسيمات الافتراضية ليس لها اثباتات؟؟؟؟ ما معنى هذا الكلام للبروفيسور طبعا حيث يقول


pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]ما كنا نعتقده حول وجود فراغ فضائي هو في الحقيقة ليس فراغ , لكنه مملوء بأزواج من الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة , تظهر تلك الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة معا في مكان ما في الزمكان , تتحرك على حدة , ومن ثم تتحد وتبيد بعضهم البعض . تلك الجزيئات ومضاداتها تظهر بسبب مجال , مثل المجالات التي تقوم بحمل الضوء والجاذبية لا يمكن ان تكون صفرا بالضبط[/FONT] . [FONT=&quot]هذا يعني ان قيمة المجال , سيكون عند كلاهما موقع معين عند " الصفر[/FONT] " , [FONT=&quot]وسرعة او نسبة معينة كذلك عند " الصفر " .. إذا , هذا سيكون ضد مبدا " عدم التأكد " . إذا , جميع الحقول والمجالات تملك ما يسمى " تقلبات الفراغ[/FONT] : vacuum fluctuations " , [FONT=&quot]بسبب السلوك الكمي للطبيعة , يمكن لشخص ان يفسر هذه إلى " تقلبات الفراغ " من ناحية الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة , كما وصفت ذلك . تلك الأزواج من الجزيئات تظهر لجميع أنواع عناصر الجزيئات .. فهذه تدعى " الجزيئات الإفتراضية[/FONT] : Virtual Particles " , [FONT=&quot]بسبب أنها تظهر في الفراغ حتى , ولا يمكن قياسها بشكل مباشر بواسطة كاشفات الجزيئات[/FONT] . _[FONT=&quot]على أية حال , التأثيرات الغير مباشرة للجزيئات الإفتراضية او تقلبات الفراغ [/FONT]_*!!*_[FONT=&quot]تم متابعتها في عدة تجارب وتواجدها مؤكد[/FONT]_*!!*.


​ _
البروفيسور يقول: تم متابعة التأثيرات الغير مباشرة لهذه الجسيمات الافتراضية في عدة تجارب وتواجدها مؤكد، فيستنتج الأخ من هذه العبارة بأن تواجد هذه الجسيمات غيرمؤكد؟ بالله عليكم هل هذا استنتاج معقول_*!!*
_
أيضا تقول:
_


محمد.المصري قال:


> اخطأت مرة أخرى
> ان اثبات مبدأ عدم اليقين تم على افتراض جسيم لا على الفراغ
> فانت جعلت الفراغ مثل الجسيم الساكن
> بل الجسيم له موضع بخلاف الفراغ
> ...



فهل طبق الأستاذ الكبير مبدأ عدم التأكد على الفراغ؟ حسنا
البروفيسور يقول:



pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]ما كنا نعتقده حول وجود فراغ فضائي هو في الحقيقة ليس فراغ , لكنه مملوء بأزواج من الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة , تظهر تلك الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة معا في مكان ما في الزمكان , تتحرك على حدة , ومن ثم تتحد وتبيد بعضهم البعض . _تلك الجزيئات ومضاداتها تظهر بسبب مجال , مثل المجالات التي تقوم بحمل الضوء والجاذبية لا يمكن ان تكون صفرا بالضبط_[/FONT]_ . [FONT=&quot]هذا يعني ان قيمة المجال , سيكون عند كلاهما موقع معين عند " الصفر[/FONT] " , [FONT=&quot]وسرعة او نسبة معينة كذلك عند " الصفر " ..[/FONT]_*!!*_[FONT=&quot]* إذا , هذا سيكون ضد مبدا " عدم التأكد "*[/FONT]_*!!*_[FONT=&quot]. إذا , جميع الحقول والمجالات تملك ما يسمى " تقلبات الفراغ[/FONT]__ : vacuum fluctuations " _, [FONT=&quot]بسبب السلوك الكمي للطبيعة , يمكن لشخص ان يفسر هذه إلى " تقلبات الفراغ " من ناحية الجزيئات والجزيئات المضادة , كما وصفت ذلك . تلك الأزواج من الجزيئات تظهر لجميع أنواع عناصر الجزيئات .. فهذه تدعى " الجزيئات الإفتراضية[/FONT] : Virtual Particles " , [FONT=&quot]بسبب أنها تظهر في الفراغ حتى , ولا يمكن قياسها بشكل مباشر بواسطة كاشفات الجزيئات[/FONT] . _[FONT=&quot]على أية حال , التأثيرات الغير مباشرة للجزيئات الإفتراضية او تقلبات الفراغ تم متابعتها في عدة تجارب وتواجدها مؤكد[/FONT]_ .


_بالفعل فقد طبق الأستاذ مبدأ عدم اليقين على الفراغ عكس مايدعيه الأخ الفاضل

__يقول الأخ:_


محمد.المصري قال:


> لم أشاهدها امام عيني
> أو اسمعها من شخص ثقة
> 
> بل سمعت عنها فقط
> لذلك احتمل صحتها



حسنا ماذا يقول البروفيسور حول هذه التجارب التي أخونا لم " يشاهدها أو يسمع بها" حسنا يقول الأستاذ:


pic2007 قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نظرة أينشتاين كانت كما يمكن ان تسمى الآن بـ" نظرية التغيرات المتخفية[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : hidden variable theory " . [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فنظريات التغيرات المتخفية تبدو هي الطريق الأكثر وضوحا لدمج مبدأ عدم التأكد للفيزياء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] , [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]نظريات التغيرات المتخفية تشكل قواعد الصورة العقلية للكون التي حملها الكثير من العلماء والعديد من فلاسفة العلم . لكن ظهر لاحقا أن نظريات المتغير المتخفية خاطئة , فالفيزيائي البريطاني الذي توفي مؤخرا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] " John Bell " [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]إبتكر إختبار تجريبي الذي يقوم بتمييز " نظريات المتغير المتخفية " , فعندما نفذت التجربة بعناية , ظهرت النتائج متناقضة مع نظريات المتغيرة المتخفية[/FONT]*​




​ يمكنني اضافة التالي:
*العام 1982 قام الفيزيائي الفرنسي آلين أسبكت Alain Aspect بتجربة لم يهتم لها الفيزيائيون في ذلك الوقت لكن تبين فيما بعد أنها ربما تغير أسس معرفتنا بالكون إلى الأبد حيث لاحظ آلين أسبكت وفريقه أن الجزيئات تحت الذرية مثل الألكترونات تستطيع لحظيا أن تتواصل فيما بينها بغض النظر عن المسافات الفاصلة بينها هل هي عشرة أمتار أو عشر سنوات ضوئية أي أن المعلومة تسافر أسرع من الضوء .... أسرع بكثير بل سرعتها آنية لحظية ..لكن هذا "مستحيل" ... "مستحيل" بجميع الأحوال فطبقا للنظرية النسبية العامة لأينشتاين "يستحيل" كسر حاجز سرعة الضوء
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Aspect

يقول الفيزيائي بازيل هيلي Basil Hiley بجامعة لندن إننا بعد أبحاث أسبكت علينا أن نكون مستعدين لمفاجآت كبرى بخصوص نظرتنا للحقيقة .. 

وبالفعل فبعد اطلاع الفيزيائي الشهير ديفيد بوهم David Bohm التلميذ النجيب والرفيق الملاصق لألبرت أينشتاين وأحد أشهرعلماء ميكانيكا الكم في العالم بعد اطلاعه على أبحاث آلين أسبكت أثبت أنه من خلال ميكانيكا الكم نستطيع أن نتأكد أننا مُحاطون بهولوغرام كوني مدهش وعملاق من خلاله فحسب تستطيع الجُزيئات تحت الذرية أن تتواصل فيما بينها لحظيـا وآنيـا 
a gigantic and splendidly detailed hologram.
مجموعتنا الشمسية مُحاطة بهولوغرام كوني عملاق ... المجرات حولنا مجرد هولوغرام ...!! 
لقد اكتشف العلم أخيرا أن هناك عمق أبعد من الحقيقة لم يُسمح للجنس البشري بالإطلاع عليه - الكلام لديفيد بوهم -..!!
 there is a deeper level of reality we are not privy to
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Bohm
http://www.spaceandmotion.com/Physic...c-Universe.htm

حديثا قام الفيزيائي رافائيل بوزو raphael bousso بجامعة ستافورد بطرح فكرته المدهشة والتي تعتبر الأفلاك والمجرات الأخرى أشبه ما يكون بظلال لمجرتنا وما داخل مجرتنا أشبه ما يكون بظلال لمجموعتنا الشمسية .... 
http://www.cosmolearning.com/videos/...as-a-hologram/

لكن بداية ما هو الهولوغرام ؟؟ الهولوغرام هو صورة ليزرية ثلاثية الأبعاد مجرد صورة شبحية ... ولكي تصنع هولوغراما لمُجسم عليك أولا أن تُمرر شعاع من الليزر نحو المُجسم ثم يأتي شُعاع آخر ليخترق الضوء المنعكس من المجسم وفي مكان تداخل الشُعاعين يتم التقاط الصورة وبمجرد تسليط شعاع ليزر ثالث على الصورة المُلتقطة يتكون لدينا صورة طبق الأصل من المجسم الأول لكنها صورة نورانية إشعاعية ثلاثية الأبعاد مطابقة للمجسم الأول هذه الصورة هي الهولوغرام ... لكن هذا ليس كل ما في الأمر فالمدهش في الهولوغرام أنك مثلا لو صنعت هولوغرام لوردة ما ثم قطعت الصورة الهولوغرامية إلى نصفين وقمت بتسليط الليزر على أي من النصفين فإنه سيعطي الصورة كاملة ولو قسمناها مرة أخرى للربع أو الثمن فستظل القصاصة الصغيرة من الصورة مهما صغرت محتفظة بالمعلومة الكلية عن الصورة كاملة وتستطيع استحضارها بمجرد تسليط الليزر عليها



لكن هل الأفلاك والمجرات التي يرصدها الفلكيون منذ فجر التاريخ هي مجرد هولوغرام عملاق ؟؟؟ مجرد شبح كاذب ؟؟هل النجوم العملاقة في جو السماء لا تعدو أن تكون مصابيح ؟؟
*
​ *قام العالمان الكبيران جيرالد هوفت Gerard't Hooft وليونارد سسكيند Leonard Susskindبدراسة أبحاث ومعادلات ستيفن هاوكنج
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerard_'t_Hooft
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonard_Susskind
وبعد دراسة استمرت 28 سنة خرج ليونارد سسكايند العالِم الأبرز حاليا في ميكانيكا الكم بمفاجأته الكبري لقد أثبت المبدأ الهولوغرامي في كل ما يسود حولنا من مجرات 
وليس هذا فحسب بل وأعلن الحرب على ستيفن هاوكنج وأصدر كتابه الشهير عام 2008 عنوانه ( حرب الثقب الأسود معركتي مع ستيفن هاوكنج من أجل جعل العالم أكثر أمانا مع ميكانيكا الكم ) ... لقد كان الحل الذي اكتشفه ليونارد سوسكيند هو المبدأ الهولوغرامي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_principle



كتاب حرب الثقب الأسود معركتي مع ستيفن هاوكنج من أجل جعل العالم أكثر أمانا مع ميكانيكا الكم

لقد أخطأ هاوكنج حتما في زاوية ما، وإلاّ فإن المبادئ الأساسية في الفيزياء كانت معرضة كلها للسقوط
لقد أفرز المبدأ الهولوغرامي الحل المدهش والعجيب لمعضلة ستيفن هاوكنج
بعدها اعترف هاوكنج أنه كان على خطأ .. وقال ليونارد سوسكيند أنه مقتنع أن المبدأ الهولوغرافي هو مبدأ جوهري للقوانين التي تحكم الكون .

*ليونارد سسكايند هو أبو نظرية الأوتار الفائقة وأستاذ الفيزياء النظرية بجامعة ستافورد ... كان مُلحدا وله كتاب (وهم التصميم الذكي ) صدر عام2005 لكن بعد أبحاثه الأخيرة أعترف أنه يستحيل أن ينشأ الكون إلا من خلال تصميم ذكي وتَرك سسكايند الإلحاد جانبـا وهو مدافع شرس الآن عن أنه لابد لهذا الكون من خالق ( فبداهة يستحيل أن ينشأ الهولوغرام الكوني من تطور أو انفجار كبير أو صدفة ) *

*الهولوغرام الكوني وأن المجرات حولنـا مجرد هولوغرام مدهش وبديع هذه الفكرة أيضا تحل المشكلة القديمة التي طرحها ستيفن هاوكنج في أحد كتبه والتي تقول أن الأرض علميا من خلال بعض التجارب الفيزيائية البسيطة هي مركز الكون .. لكن هذا لا يتسق بالمرة مع المشاهدات التلسكوبية المتتابعة والتي تبين الأرض حبة رمل في صحراء الكون قال ستيفن هاوكنج في كتابه تاريخ أكثر إيجازا للزمن ص68 :- ( الكون متماثل بالفعل في كل الإتجاهات تقريبا بشرط ملاحظته على المستوى الأكبر بالنسبة للمسافات بين المجرات وعندما يتم توجيه مجسات دقيقة إلى الكون في أي اتجاه في أي يوم من أيام السنه فإنك ستحصل على نفس مستوى الضجيج مع العلم انه بدوران الأرض حول الشمس فإن اتجاه المجسات يخترق كل زوايا الكون وبالفعل فقد حصل العالمان بنزياس وويلسون على جائزة نوبل للفيزياء في تجربة تطبيقية مماثلة وهو تجربة إثبات الأشعة الميكروية الناتجة عن ابتعاد كل المجرات عنا بنفس مستوى الإزاحة في جميع الإتجاهات بالنسبة للمسافات بين المجرات .. وللوهلة الأولى فإن كل هذه الدلائل على أن العالم يبدو متماثلا في جميع الاتجاهات قد تؤدي إلى فكرة أن موقعنا في العالم له مزية خاصة وعلى وجه الخصوص قد يبدو أننا في مركز العالم إذا اكتشفنا أن كل المجرات تتحرك مبتعدة عنا لكن هذه الفرضية لا يمكن اثباتها أو نفيها .) انتهى كلامه 

 في يونيو من عام 2008 أرسل كريج هوجان Craig Hogan العالم المتخصص بمفاعل فرمي لاب الشهير أرسل تبنؤ علمي إلى مفاعل جيو600 الألماني GEO600 هذا التنبؤ العلمي يقول أنه إذا كان الهولوغرام حقيقة علمية فسوف نكتشف مع الوقت هروب جزيئات الجاذبية من كوننا المادي وسيصحب ذلك حدوث ضوضاء وتلألأ ليزري مدهش
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Craig_Hogan
 وهذا ما حدث بالفعل ففي 15 يناير 2009 ذكرت مجلة النيو سينتست الأمريكية المتخصصة خبرا خطيرا مفاده أن جلبة وضوضاء حدثت داخل مفاعل جيو600أثناء هروب جزيئات الجاذبية خارج كوننا المادي المعروف وصرح كاريج هوجان أن هذا الحدث يؤكد على المبدأ الهولوغرامي لقد صار الهولوغرام ذو سند علمي محترم وأن كوننا محاط بالهولوغرام والأفلاك حولنا هولوغرام عملاق ...

***مفاعل جيو600 بألمانيا هو الإبن الأصغر لمفاعل سيرن العملاق والأخ التوأم لمفاعل فرميلاب
 بأمريكا .. ومفاعل جيو600 صُمم خصيصا لدرسة موجات الجاذبية وأين تختفي جزيئات الجاذبية ودراسة الجزيئات تحت الذرية 
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEO_600


 لكن هل الأفلاك والمجرات التي يرصدها الفلكيون منذ فجر التاريخ هي مجرد هولوغرام عملاق ؟؟؟ مجرد شبح كاذب ؟؟هل النجوم العملاقة لا تعدو أن تكون مصابيح في جو السماء كما أخبر القرآن منذ أكثر من ألف وأربعمائة سنة ؟؟هل فعلا الأرض تتَسع لملايين النجوم الهولوغرامية ؟؟؟؟

 لكن يبقى السؤال الأهم هل التطور أو الإنفجار الكبير أو الصدفة يمكن أن تُُنتج هولوغراما ؟ بداهة هذا مستحيل فالهولوغرام نشأ نتيجة تصميم مُسبق من قدير عليم قرر إخراجه بالصورة المُتلقاة على عدسات عيوننا وتلسكوباتنا ؟؟؟ قرر جعل السماء مُزينة بمصابيح النجوم التي لا تعدو أن تكون هولوغرامات مدهشة لكون أكثر دهشة غاية في السحر والروعة !!

نقطة أخيرة: هل البروفيسور الكبير وخليفة انيشتاين يخالف "قانون بقاء الطاقة" ويخالف أيضا قانون الترموديناميك الثاني ولا أحد يعترض طبعا، فهو الأستاذ والمعلم ولا يصح أن يخطأ طبعا
لكن الغريب في محاضرته ولا يمكن السكوت عنه هو: كيف يعقل أن يختفي شئ ما هكذا والى أين يذهب؟ يقول الأستاذ: الى عالم آخر لا ندركه، أليس غريبا هذا الكلام؟

*[FONT=&quot]فلا أدل على غرابه عدم اليقين ونظرية الكم من قول اينشتاين (الذي كان يعادى عدم اليقين والكم ) أن[/FONT][FONT=&quot]_هذه المعادلات من صميم__ السحر الأسود_[/FONT]*!!**!!*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]تحياتي.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أبريل 2011)

لي تعليق بسيط
سيد بيك2007
إما أن ترفض الويكيبديا بالكلية، وإما أن تقبلها بالكلية
لا تضع الويكيبديا كمصدر طالما رفضته من قبل عندما وضعته أنا
أما لو أصررت على الويكيبديا، فأنا أصر عليها أيضا، والويكيبديا ذكرت أن مبدأ عدم اليقين لا يعني أبدا كسر قانون حفظ الطاقة
حدد موقفك: هل تقبل بالويكيبديا أم لا؟


----------



## pic2007 (6 أبريل 2011)

*الحمد لله على السلامة*



zamalkawi قال:


> لي تعليق بسيط
> سيد بيك2007
> إما أن ترفض الويكيبديا بالكلية، وإما أن تقبلها بالكلية
> لا تضع الويكيبديا كمصدر طالما رفضته من قبل عندما وضعته أنا
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

ملاحظة:سيدي الفاضل كيف تدخل هكذا، فالمفروض أنك امتنعت عن النقاش! وحتى بدون تحية!!!

أخي زملكاوي أنا لا أعتبر الويكي الموسوعة مصدرا رسميا وحكما وفيصلا في دقائق أمور التخصص، 
على الاطلاق لا أقول هذا ولا أقبل به، وانما يمثل خبرا فقط لا أكثر ولا أقل

" لماذا نحن غير قادرين على معرقة الحقيقة الكاملة أي سرعة الجسم مع معرفة موقعه بالتحديد ؟" الاجابة عن هذا التساؤل سببت اضطرابات كثيرة وسجالات بين فيزيائيي ذلك العصر وقد تعددت الاراء

لذلك توجد أربع تفاسير مختلفة لنظرية الكم، بالرغم من أن تفسير مدرسة كوبنهاجن هي الأشهر والذين يحملون شعار " أحسب وأغلق فمك" المنسوب إلى فاينمان، وهو شعار يلخص نظرتهم- وهي النظرة الأكثر رواجا- أن قوانين الكم ماهي الا معادلات رياضية وصفية قد تؤدي أحيانا إلى نتائج غير عملية لا يجب الالتفات إليها!!*.


**معادلة شرودنجر (المعادلة الاساسية فى ميكانيكا الكم)*
إن كل جسيم كمي ممثلٌ بدالة موجية. في عام 1925م طور اروين شرودنجر المعادلة التفاضلية التي تصف تطور تلك الدوال الموجية. و باستخدام معادلة شرودنجر يكون باستطاعة العلماء أن يجدوا الدالة الموجية التي تحل مشكلة محددة في ميكانيكا الكم. و لسوء الحظ، فإنه من المستحيل عادة أن نـُوجدَ حلا تاما للمعادلة. لذلك يتم استخدام افتراضات معينة من أجل إيجاد جواب تقريبي للمشكلة المحددة. لماذا برأيكم هذا؟؟؟ هل هو قصور في الرياضيات؟ بالطبع لا!!!

يمكنني القول وبكل تأكيد اشتقاق معادلة شرودنجر من معادلة الحقل العام ومعلوم أن حل هذه المعادلة الأخيرة يحوي موجة هيرتز+ موجة تسلا، لذلك لايستغرب أبدا في بعض التجارب الحصول على خواص موجة تسلا مثل سرعة أكبر من الضوء وغبر ذلك!!!..
أما محاولة تفسير كل التجارب بالاعتماد على خواص موجة هيرتز فقط فسنقع عندها في ورطة! وحيرة! وارباك!


جديد الرياضيات:
أعلن يوم الجمعة 11 مارس 2011 عن وفاة الأكاديمي الرياضي والعربي المسلم الباحث في المركز الوطني الفرنسي للبحث العلمي. 
*في باريس، عمل الرجل ثلاثين سنة في المعهد الوطني للأبحاث العلمية** CNRS**، وهناك أنتج مئات البحوث الرائدة في الرياضيات، من بينها: - نظرية الأعداد الزائدة** Théorie additive des nombres**، ونظرية مينكوفيسكي** Somme de Minkowiski**، والمشكلات الإيزوبيريمترية** Les Problèmes isopérimitriques**، ونظرية زوائد المتتاليات ، **Combinatoire additive des suites.
له بالطبع أعمال تتعلق بالنظرية النسبية، العالم في تطور مستمر لكن في المقابل هناك البعض مازال يعتمد على فيزياء مهترءة وبالية انتهت صلاحيتها منذ زمن بعيد.

بيك لايتحدث من فراغ
بعد دراسة وقراءات و...
لاحظ لا يوجد تناقض في كلامي
تجد فواصل نعم لأني لم أفصح
أتمنى نقاشا علميا لا أن يرمينا البعض بكلام و ينتهي الأمر هكذا فقط

ملاحظة: ان كتابة العبارة "مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة " ليست خاطئة فحسب بل تمثل عار أيضا لهذا الملتقى الكريم
أجزم أن البعض يستخدم الأيادي في النقاش، بالاضافة أنه يضع عقله جانبا عندما يدرس كتابا من المنهاج الرسمي، ومن البديهي أن لا أحد يجرأ على مناقشة حديث البروفيسور لا أحد يجرأ على القول: لقد خرق البروفيسور قانون حفظ الطاقة! وبعدة مدة... سيكتفي بالدفاع المستميت!!! عنها اذكروا هذا الكلام !
*
تحياتي.


----------



## zamalkawi (6 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> *
> ملاحظة: ان كتابة العبارة "مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة " ليست خاطئة فحسب بل تمثل عار أيضا لهذا الملتقى الكريم*


ألا تلاحظ يا سيد بيك أنك تهربت من سؤالي مرتين حتى الآن
والسؤال واضح: هل كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة وفقا لمبدأ الارتياب (حسب زعمك) هو السبب في جعل المحركات دائمة الحركة تعمل؟ أم أن المحركات دائمة الحركة لا تكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة وتستقي طاقتها من الأثير (حسب زعمك أيضا)؟؟؟
سؤال بسيط على ما أظن، ولكنك تتهرب من الإجابة عليه، ولا أعلم ما السبب
والسؤال مرتبط بالاقتباس أعلاه
فأنت تقول أن عبارة مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة عبارة خاطئة
فهل أفهم من هذا أنك تقصد أن المحرك دائم الحركة (وهو موضوع هذا النقاش) لا يكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة؟ أم أنك تقصد أن مبدأ حفظ الطاقة نفسه خطأ، وأن التمسك به عار على المنتدى الكريم؟
هل يمكنك الإجابة بصورة مباشرة، بدون مراوغة، وبدون الدخول في تفاصيل الكم وهايزنبرج والعالم الفلاني قال، والعالم العلاني لم قال
بساطة السؤال، في أنني منحتك اختيارات، يمكنك ببساطة أن تقول الاختيار الأول هو الصحيح، أو الاختيار الثاني هو الصحيح، أو كلاهما خطأ والصحيح هو كذا، هكذا بدون تعقيد
السؤال مرة أخرى هو:
هل كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة وفقا لمبدأ الارتياب هو السبب في جعل المحركات دائمة الحركة تعمل؟ أم أن المحركات دائمة الحركة لا تكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة وتستقي طاقتها من الأثير؟؟؟


----------



## عمار الحداد (6 أبريل 2011)

*صنع الطاقه البديله اذ كان عدكم معلومات عن الموضوع وشكرا جزيلا*

اخي الكريم مشكور على جهودك ارجو مساعدتي في كيفيه صنع الطاقه البديله اذ كان عدكم معلومات عن الموضوع وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## pic2007 (7 أبريل 2011)

*أرجو تفسير لما يحدث*



zamalkawi قال:


> والآن يا سيد بيك: إليك السؤال الذي عليك الإجابة عليه، كي لا يدور الحوار في حلقات مفرغة
> وأي إجابة غير واضحة من جانبك، سأعتبرها مراوغة، وأنسحب من النقاش معك:
> 
> أنت مقتنع بوجود محركات دائمة الحركة تخالف العلم التقليدي، فهل مبدأ عمل هذه المحركات يعتمد على كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة بسبب مبدأ الارتياب لهايزنبرج، أم أنها تعتمد على استقاء طاقة من الأثير؟
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

كان جوابي في المشاركة الموالية وهو:


pic2007 قال:


> ​ _[font=&quot]{{{ فحسب تصور عكس السير "الأثيريين" فان الآلات الدائمة الحركة تستقي طاقتها من الأثير، لكن وكما نعلم فقد أصبح الأثير يمثل الفزاعة ورمز الجهالة حتى وان كان قد رجع تحت مسميات أخرى كالمادة المظلمة والطاقة المظلمة و غيرها من تسميات
> 
> [/font]_​ [font=&quot]وبالطبع فان إلغاء الأثير نظريا لا يعني شطبه من الواقع الفعلي ، وكما أعتقد فان ثابت ابلانك - وهذه بالطبع حكاية أخرى- يدل على هذه الطاقة المستخلصة من هذا {الأثير } الفراغ، _لذلك فان الفرضية هنا للحصول على طاقة مجانية هي استخدام مبدأ الشك لخرق " قانون بقاء الطاقة " وهذا مسموح ومقبول به حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية }}}_[/font]​


​ فهل انسحب الأخ من النقاش؟ظننت ذلك و بالفعل لم يعد يشارك حتى فجأة تدخل و كتب :


zamalkawi قال:


> لي تعليق بسيط
> سيد بيك2007
> إما أن ترفض الويكيبديا بالكلية، وإما أن تقبلها بالكلية
> لا تضع الويكيبديا كمصدر طالما رفضته من قبل عندما وضعته أنا
> ...


بالفعل هو لا يشرح وجهة نظره
وكان الرد هو:


pic2007 قال:


> _ملاحظة:سيدي الفاضل كيف تدخل هكذا، فالمفروض أنك امتنعت عن النقاش! وحتى بدون تحية!!!
> 
> أخي زملكاوي أنا لا أعتبر الويكي الموسوعة مصدرا رسميا وحكما وفيصلا في دقائق أمور التخصص،
> على الاطلاق لا أقول هذا ولا أقبل به، وانما يمثل خبرا فقط لا أكثر ولا أقل_
> ...


المفروض أن الاخ باحث عن الحقيقة وهذا ما نعتقده، حسنا لكن استوقفتني المشاركة التالية:


zamalkawi قال:


> يا د. حسين، لا تتعب نفسك بالرد على هذا النص، فهو صادر عن شخص غير مؤهل، ووجوده على موقع الجامعة لا يعني أنه يمثل الرأي الرسمي للجامعة
> انظر ردي هنا على الفقرة التي مللنا كثرة استشهاد السيد بيك بها


وبالمناسبة كان الدكتور قد كتب يقول :


د حسين قال:


> وفي هذا النص الذي أوردته واجبرتني بالاجابة عليه يتحدث بوضوح عن ذرة واحدة يمكن ان تختل بها الطاقة مؤقتا عندما يتنقل الالكترون من طبقة لأخرى ولكنك لم تذكر حال باقي الذرات ؟؟؟
> ​


 
فلماذا الأخ يحاول ايقاف اجابات الدكتور؟ بدل مناقشته وتوجيه الاسئلة الى حضرة الدكتور، وهذا ما ندعوه بالمراوغة على اقل تقدير!!!
وتجدر الاشارة الى الدكتور حذر جدا بخصوص مناقشة هذه القضية، وقد كانت اجابته الأخيرة حول هذه القضية هي:


د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة
> لقد تأخرت بالرد وأهملت مضمونه .. انا اعترفت باختلال الطاقة في واحدة من الذرات وسألت عن حال باقي الذرات وهذا لم تنوه له ؟؟؟ وكنت أقصد لمن يريد ان يشغل عقله انه لحظة اختلال الطاقة مؤقتا في ذرة نحو الايجابية يكون هناك ذرة أخرى في حالة اختلال طاقة سلبي ​


حذاري فعندما يستنتج أحدهم بأن المادة على المستوى المجهري هي في حالة خرق دائم ومستمر لقانون بقاء الطاقة، فان جواب الدكتورأنه لم يعترف بحصول خرق لقانون بقاء الطاقة!!! 
على الأقل تبقى عبارة : "اختلال الطاقة" عبارة مبهمة وغامضة.

حتى الآن فأنا لا أعرف وجهة نظر الأخ محمد المصري فبعد ان اعتبرني مخطئ بخصوص بعض القضايا وقد استشهدت بنص يرجع لمحاضرة للبروفيسورهاوكينج، فلم أجد رده الأخير بعد وخصوصا بعد تدخل السيد زملكاوي فجأة و ليمطرنا بالأسئلة، مع العلم أنه ليس متخصصا كما يقول

_*ومن البديهي أن لا أحد يجرأ على مناقشة حديث البروفيسور لا أحد يجرأ على القول: لقد خرق البروفيسور قانون حفظ الطاقة! وبعد مدة... سيكتفي بالدفاع المستميت عنها!!! اذكروا هذا الكلام !*_


هذه هي حال النقاشات هذه الأيام!!!


فالله المستعان على هذه النظريات الخيالية الكثيرة والتي صممت بهدف ادخالنا الى الصندوق فقط لا غير! 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل



تحياتي.


----------



## Ahmed almasre (7 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ان الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله
احيي الاخ صقر علي ذلك واتمنا له النجاح بالفعل هناك ماتور دائم الحركه لا يحدث له انقطاع الي مدي الحياه تبعا لقانون حفظ الطاقه اريد ان اتكلم معك ضروري اخ صقرلو انت بالفعل قمت حدي بمجرت التفكير او وضع تصميم كروكي لهذا ؟فانا مثلك افكر في ذلك طول الاوقات لقد قمد بوضع تصميم لكبسوله تستطيع الاحتفاظ بالطاقه مدي الحياه دون ان يحدث لها نقص؟لقد قامت الشركه الروسيه باختراع عجيب جدا يستطيع حفظ الطاقه لاكثر من عشر سنين فهذا ممكن حدوثه ؟ارجوا ان نتناقش بذلك الموضوع مع العلم اني لن افصحخ عن تركيب الكبسولة الاحتفاظ بالطاقه لمدي الحياه ذات تصميم معقد تمكنا من الاستغناء عن البترول
*


----------



## Ahmed almasre (7 أبريل 2011)

_*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد قمت الحمد لله وضع اول قالب لتطبيق قانون الاحتفاظ بالطاقه لانشيطين ووقعت باخطاء كثيره وقمت بتصحيحه بمساعدة اساتذه بالفزياء وصممت اول تصميم ابتدائي لكبسولة الحتفاظ بالطاقه ذات التصميم المعقد جدا فهي تعمل علي اسلوب الطاقه لاتفني ولا تستحدث من العدم سوف تمكنا من الاستغناء تماما عن البترول نستطيع استخدامها بمجالات كثيره مثل الهندسه المكانيكيه والطبيه وعلوم الحروب ولكن القلق في ان تستغل في اعمال حربيه قذره فالكبسوله الواحده تعادل كيلوا من مادة tntفهي تشبه في عملها بالانشطار النووي المستمر حتي نؤثر عليه بمؤثر خارجي يوقف نشاطها وعند الانتهاء من دراستي سأعقد عقد مع احدي الشركات الروسيه للمساعده بتصنيعها ؟ *_ *[font=&quot]نستطيع بواسطتها حفظ مقدار كبير جدا من الطاقة داخلها والأغرب من ذلك انه نستطيع بعون الله الإستفاده من الطاقة المخزنة بداخلها بدون أن يحدث تغير بمقدار الطاقة المخزنة بداخلها يمكنكم القول تطوير لنظرية أنشيطين ولكن عمليا.ومن ثم العمل من الناحيه الاخرا تحويل الطاقه المتحوله واسترجاعها الي نفس الطاقه فيحدث صراع بين طاقة الوضع والحركه باستمرار فيحدث ما لقبته بالشذوذ او التضراب الحركي 
[/font]*​ *الإستفاده المستقبلية:يمكن الاستغناء عن البترول تماما ويصبح موتر .......... الموتور الأول بالعالم-نظيف ذو طاقه عالية جدا-بدون الحاجة إلي البترول أو حتى الغاز الطبيعي ,أي يمكن استخدامها بمحرك سيارة *​ *[font=&quot]التكلفة اقتصادية منخفضة يمكن القول إنها نصف تكلفة موتور ذو أربع اسطوانات 
فاليوم نسمع عن بعض التجارب الناجحه للبحث عن الطاقات البديله وارجوا ان ينجح بحثي وان ينجح تصميمي من اول تجربه عمليه له
اسمي احمد طالب مصري بهندسة اسيوط من يهمه الامر ويريد المشاركه انا جاهز او من يريد مشاركتني بالرأي او عمل فريق عمل لبدء التصميم التنفيذيه فعلي الرحب والسعه 

[/font]*​


----------



## Ahmed almasre (7 أبريل 2011)

*مشاريع روسية جديدة في مجال الحفاظ على
الطاقة
تقوم شركة "روسكي سفيرخ بروفودنيك" الروسية
ومعهد موسكو للطيران بتنفيذ مشروع مشترك
لتصميم جهاز حديث يستطيع حفظ الطاقة لمدة
سنوات ويعمل كبطارية لتخزين الطاقة.
وقد اختتمت الاختبارات الأولى في إطار هذا
المشروع بنجاح، علما بان استخدامات هذا
الجهاز متعددة في قطاعات الطاقة والمواصلات
والصناعة وكذلك للمستهلكين الأفراد، حيث
يستطيع الجهاز تقديم كميات كبيرة من الطاقة
للمواقع الاستراتيجية، مثل المحطات
الكهرذرية والمراكز الطبية والمواقع
العسكرية، في حال انقطاع التيار الكهربائي
عنها بصورة مفاجئة*


----------



## zamalkawi (7 أبريل 2011)

سيد بيك
لم أنسحب، ولكني غير مؤهل للرد
على كل حال، كلكم لا تختلفون عن بعضكم البعض
تتعمدون الاستفزاز
على كل حال
أن تقول أن المشاركة التالية استوقفتك 

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zamalkawi 

 
_يا د. حسين، لا تتعب نفسك بالرد على هذا النص، فهو صادر عن شخص غير مؤهل، ووجوده على موقع الجامعة لا يعني أنه يمثل الرأي الرسمي للجامعة
انظر ردي هنا على الفقرة التي مللنا كثرة استشهاد السيد بيك بها_

من أساسيات النقل العلمي أن يكون النقل عن مصادر موثقة، ومعترف بها
ولهذا السبب يوجد لدينا جميعا تحفظ على الويكيبديا على سبيل المثال
الدكتور حسين كان يرد على عبارة لشخص غير متخصص بتاتا، وأنت وضعتها لنا على أنها مصدر موثوق به
فكان من الضروري أن أوضح أن هذا أصلا لا يعتبر مصدرا، ولا يستحق عناء الرد عليه

والآن أنت تقول
* المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة pic2007 

 
 
​ [FONT=&quot]{{{ فحسب تصور عكس السير "الأثيريين" فان الآلات الدائمة الحركة تستقي طاقتها من الأثير، لكن وكما نعلم فقد أصبح الأثير يمثل الفزاعة ورمز الجهالة حتى وان كان قد رجع تحت مسميات أخرى كالمادة المظلمة والطاقة المظلمة و غيرها من تسميات

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وبالطبع فان إلغاء الأثير نظريا لا يعني شطبه من الواقع الفعلي ، وكما أعتقد فان ثابت ابلانك - وهذه بالطبع حكاية أخرى- يدل على هذه الطاقة المستخلصة من هذا {الأثير } الفراغ، لذلك فان الفرضية هنا للحصول على طاقة مجانية هي استخدام مبدأ الشك لخرق " قانون بقاء الطاقة " وهذا مسموح ومقبول به حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية }}}
[/FONT]​
*
أعطني مصدرا واحدا محترما، يقول أن استخدام مبدأ الشك لخرق قانون بقاء الطاقة "مسموح ومقبول به حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية"
شريطة أن يكون وجهة نظر رسمية متفق عليها بالفعل، وليست مجرد آراء للعالم فلان أو تصورات للبروفوسير علان


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ‎



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته




pic2007 قال:


> السادة الأفاضل
> 
> سيدي كيف لك أن تستنتج أن الجسيمات الافتراضية ليس لها اثباتات؟؟؟؟ ما معنى هذا الكلام للبروفيسور طبعا
> 
> ...



يوجد مصطلحات ثابتة متعارف عليها
منها 

الفرض 
و هو وضع شيء موضع 
الحقيقة بشرط اثبات صحته

فلا يمكن لشخص عقيم
تقول له 
بفرض عندك اولاد كنت عملت ايه

اما الافتراض
و هو وضع شيء موضع
الحقيقة
و لا يشترط اثبات صحته
أي
لا يشترط أن يكون له اثبات

فيمكن لشخص عقيم
تقول له 
افترض عندك اولاد كنت عملت ايه 

معنى هذا الكلام للبروفيسور

أن تأثيرها فقط موجود بالتجربة 
اما الجزيئات ليس لها اثبات
حيث
لايمكن مشاهدتها
و لكن يوجد تأثير يفترض ارجاعيه إلى هذا

لذلك سماها جزيئات افتراضيه

مثل افتراضية الأثير





pic2007 قال:


> _
> أيضا تقول:
> _
> 
> ...




أنت لم يذكر انه وضع الفراغ موضع جسم

هو ذكر انها ضد مبدأ عدم اليقين فقط
و لم يذكر خطأ مبدأ عدم اليقين




pic2007 قال:


> _يقول الأخ:_
> 
> حسنا ماذا يقول البروفيسور حول هذه التجارب التي أخونا لم " يشاهدها أو يسمع بها" حسنا يقول الأستاذ:
> 
> ‎


شكل هذا البروفيسور ليس بروفيسور كما تقول

حيث لم يعرف ما افترضه
و كذلك ذكر أن ما قاله
ضد مبدأ و لم يعترف ‎بخطأ ما قال
‎ 
و أخيرا 
أقدم اعتذاري لتأخير الرد 
بسبب انشغالي

و الآن أريدك تثبت مبدأ عدم اليقين من البداية إلى النهاية قبل أن تقول
انه يطبق على الفراغ بدون علم
بشرط أن تفهمه ‏
لأن كثير يعرفون المبدأ
و لكن قليل يفهموه

و شكرا​


----------



## pic2007 (9 أبريل 2011)

*غير مقبول*

تلقيت للتو بتاريخ 08-04-2011 12:47 am تقييما سلبيا يقول:
" فعلا، بيك لا يتحدث من فراغ، وإنما عن الفراغ "

تعليق آخر بتاريخ 24-03-2011 02:30 AM تقييم سلبي يقول:
" ما هذا الأسلوب السخيف؟؟ "
و.......


يجب وضع حد لهذا العبث.


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> تلقيت للتو بتاريخ 08-04-2011 12:47 am تقييما سلبيا يقول:
> " فعلا، بيك لا يتحدث من فراغ، وإنما عن الفراغ "
> 
> تعليق آخر بتاريخ 24-03-2011 02:30 am تقييم سلبي يقول:
> ...



يمكنك يا اخ بيك أن تكتب
شكوة في قسم الشكاوي
بهذه المشكلة

لحجب التعليق إذا كان التقييم سالبا 

و إنشاء الله أنا معاك أول واحد 

مع أني 
غير متضرر 
و كذلك لا أقيم سالبا ابدا مهما كان

و لكن للمصلحة العامة

لاني أعتقد أن التعليق على التقييم السلبي غالبا ما يكون مسيئ ليس لك وحدك 
يا اخ بيك و إنما لكل من قيم سالبا 

و هذة الاساءة غير مشروعة في الإسلام

الرجاء منع التعليق على التقييم السلبي
و الأفضل منع التقييم السلبي

أرجو الاهتمام بهذه المشكلة 

و شكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (10 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> تلقيت للتو بتاريخ 08-04-2011 12:47 am تقييما سلبيا يقول:
> " فعلا، بيك لا يتحدث من فراغ، وإنما عن الفراغ "
> 
> تعليق آخر بتاريخ 24-03-2011 02:30 AM تقييم سلبي يقول:
> ...


سيد بيك
أتفق مع الأخ محمد المصري في أن تتوجه للإدارة بهذا السؤال، وكان هناك موضوعا لمناقشة التقييم وهذا هو رابطه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161506.html

وبالنسبة للتقييم السيء، فكلنا عانينا من التقييمات السيئة، فللأسف من طباعنا ألا نتقبل الاختلاف في الرأي، ونحوله إلى خلاف شخصي
وأنا شخصيا عانيت في بداياتي مع المنتدى من التقييم السيء، وأذكر أنه تم إمطاري بوابل من التقييمات السيئة، لمجرد أنني قلت نقدا لاذعا لتصرف أحد المشرفين، ووصل تقييمي إلى ما دون الصفر

الخلاصة، التقييمات السيئة أمر يصيبنا جميعا، ولا يجب أن يكون سببا لإنهاء الحوار


----------



## abbo (11 أبريل 2011)

اتفق مع الاخ بيك فقد اصبحت هذه الخاصية وسيله لضعاف النفوس لتنفيذ اهدافهم الدنيئه وقد عانيت شخصيا من ذلك فكثير ممن يختلف معك في الرأي يلجأ للتقييم السلبي ليقل ما يريد دون ان تتعرف عليه وقد خاطبت الادارة بذلك ولكن لا مجيب
ملحوظه: نتيجه الاستطلاع تقول بان يظل الامر كما هو مع وجود الرقابه من الاداره الا انني وبعد هذه الظواهر المتكرره ادعو الادارة الي اعادة النظر في الامر وخصوصاَ انه اخلاقياً ودينياً غير مقبول فهل نترك المنتدي وقوانينه مطيه لمثل هؤلاء ليعبثوا في جنباته وخلف ظهور اعضاءه كما يحلو لهم !!!


----------



## abbo (11 أبريل 2011)

abbo قال:


> المخترع هاوارد جونسون احد الذين نجحوا بصناعه محرك دائم الحركه ويعتمد علي مغانط دائمه ودون اي تعقيدات
> الفيديوهات الي تستعرض ذلك بوضوح مقموعه من قبل المواقع الكبيرة كاليوتيوب مثلاً ولذا لا نستغرب ان لم نشاهد يوماً جهازاً صريحاً يشفي غليلنا ولكن اهو عرفنا الفكرة والباقي علينا نشد حليلنا وربنا يوفق
> 
> اوضح فيديو موجود حالياً:
> ...



 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 (ان في ذلك لذكري لمن كان له قلب أو القي السمع وهو شهيد)
 صدق الله العظيم

 كانت تلك فقره من مشاركتي رقم 603 بهذا الموضوع بتاريخ 8/2/2011

 والان فان الذي تحدثنا عنه وقد وقع فهل نصحو وننتبه لما يحدث حولنا ام نكون مطيه لأمثال هؤلاء يحققوا عبرنا اهدافهم ومخططاتهم ؟؟
 ماحذرت منه قد وقع ولا عزاء لمن رأي بعينيه ثم انكر
 والان نري ان الدليل الذي سقناه وقد كان من الوضوح بمكان قد تمت ازالته من موقع اليوتيوب بحجة ماذا ؟؟ 
 This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by ROBIN HARTLEY. 
 حقوق الطبع ههههههههههههه
 فهل كان مارأيته يا د.حسين عملا سينمائيا لدرجه ان له حقوقأً للطبع تجب حمايتها ؟؟ ام انها حقوق شركات النفط التي تحمي سمومها وزيوتها القذرة
 انها ذات الفصول المؤلمه تتكرر امامنا مرات ومرات ولكن ..... ليتنا نفهم ونعي ونعقل ما يحدث
 اقول هذا لكل من كذب وتهاون بنظرية المؤامرة والتي تحدث امام اعيننا الان ونتغاضي عنها بحجج كثيرة لا تقنع حتي طفلاً صغيراً وانما لنجد بها مخرجا مما نحن فيه من استغلال وضحك علي ذقوننا وعقولنا
 اين نحن من مسؤلياتنا الاخلاقيه تجاه البيئه والكوكب وتجاه ابنائنا اجيال المستقبل
 ماذا سيكون جوابنا لهم اذا ما سألونا (لماذا لم تنقذوا كوكبنا ؟؟ الم ياتكم النذير ؟ الم تأتكم البينات علي ما يحدث في الظلام وخلف الكواليس !!!)
 ارجو حينها ان الا يكون جوابنا الوحيد لهم 
 (انا وجدنا آبائنا علي امة وانا علي آثارهم مهتدون)

 ولنا العتبي جميعا ولهم التحيه ..أجيال المستقبل ....الغامض!


​abbo


----------



## ehsansabah (11 أبريل 2011)

*اخواني الاعزاء هذا الفلم يتحدث عن المحرك المغناطيسي اتمنى من جميع الاخوة المعارضين لمحركات over unity التمعن بهذا الفلم واليكم الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wIjNJH0Cpw*​


----------



## ehsansabah (11 أبريل 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء هل ان (BEDINI 10 COIL) وهم ام خيال متى نستفيق انا لا استطيع ان الاحق التطورات في المحركات ال over unity
واليكم هذا الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA2KtZ45nXA


----------



## ehsansabah (11 أبريل 2011)

في الحقيقة تم تطوير هذا الانجاز من خلال احد الهواة يمكنكم متابعه التطير بالكامل ولكن هذا الرابط المهم في السلسلة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FGmpjextEA


----------



## ehsansabah (11 أبريل 2011)

الرابط التالي هو بدايه سلسلة التطوير
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-4-K94Dsb4&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## ehsansabah (11 أبريل 2011)

الرابط مرفوع من قبل الشخص الذي قام بالتطوير ارجو متابعه الافلام جميعها وكذلك التطوير في 
Tesla Switch 
الرابط فيه سلسله الافلام جميعها مرفوعة من MachineOfTime1
اليكم الرابط 

http://www.youtube.com/user/MachineOfTime1#p/u/33/I-4-K94Dsb4
تمنياتي لكم ان تتقبلو فكرة ال over unity


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أبريل 2011)

ehsansabah قال:


> *اخواني الاعزاء هذا الفلم يتحدث عن المحرك المغناطيسي اتمنى من جميع الاخوة المعارضين لمحركات over unity التمعن بهذا الفلم واليكم الرابط
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wIjNJH0Cpw*​


كرد سريع على هذا الفيديو، اطلع على رابط الويكيبديا عن ادعائات شركة ستيورن التي قدمت العرض في الفيديو
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steorn#cite_note-irish-times-24062009-6
كلام الويكيبديا مدعم بالمصادر

لم أحاول التحقق هندسيا وعلميا من محتوى الفيديو بعد، ولكن حاولت مرارا أن أوصل للمشاركين في هذا المنتدى، خاصة أنصار المحرك الدائم الحركة، أن الفيديوهات ليست مصدرا يعتد به لدحض العلم الثابت والمعترف به
العلم يدحضه العلم، وليس مجرد فيديو أو عرض تقديمي لا نعرف ماذا ولا من وراؤه

هذا ليس نفيا للفيديو، ولكنه تنبيه على أم الفيديو كما أنه غير منفي إلا أنه أيضا غير مؤكد، أي أن قيمته كتوثيق علمي وكمصدر علمي تساوي صفرا


----------



## amerali (12 أبريل 2011)

ما هي مقدار سرعة المحرك الذاتي اذا اردنازيادة الاحمال هل تساعد على الدوران ام تقلل السرعة


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أبريل 2011)

amerali قال:


> ما هي مقدار سرعة المحرك الذاتي اذا اردنازيادة الاحمال هل تساعد على الدوران ام تقلل السرعة


أخي، لا يوجد محرك يغذي نفسه بنفسه، أي محرك يحتاج إلى مصدر طاقة أو وقود، سواء كان مصدر الطاقة داخليا أم خارجيا


----------



## abbo (12 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> كرد سريع على هذا الفيديو، اطلع على رابط الويكيبديا عن ادعائات شركة ستيورن التي قدمت العرض في الفيديو
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/steorn#cite_note-irish-times-24062009-6
> كلام الويكيبديا مدعم بالمصادر
> 
> ...



اخي الفيديوهات ليست دليلاً قاطعاً بذاتها ولكن بما تحمل من معلومات وقرائن تؤكد بمجموعها ما يذهب اليه المدعي والاصل في القضاء الاخذ بما توفر من الادله والقرائن معاً للوصول الي الحكم النهائي ولكي لا اكون متحدثاً بغير مجالي ناخذ مثلا مايلي من اهل القانون:

متى تكون القرينة دليلا قويا
 
الفرق بين الدليل والقرينة:
1ـ الدليل أقوى حجة بالنظرة القضائية من القرينة
2ـ إعتراف الجاني يعتبر من الأدلة القوية التي يسعى المحقق الوصول إليه كونه إنجاز يحققه في مجال عمله حيث سُيد على باقي الأدلة.(الإعتراف سيد الأدلة)
3ـ القرينة تمتزج وترتبط معها قرينة أخرى للوصل لدليل بعكس الدليل الذي لايربط بقرينة أو دليل أخر
4 ـ أقرار شاهد واحد عاقل لايعتبر دليل مطلق بل قرينة إلا إذا أوضح المحقق ببعض إجراءات التحقيقية أن مضمون شهادته يعزز القرائن الأخرى التي توصل إليها بمجريات التحقيق بالقضية.  5ـ بصمة أصابع المتهم لا تعتبر دليل مطلق بوجوده بمسرح الجريمة ..... فمثلاً عثر على كوب ماء عليه بصمة (عبدالله) وعبدالله أنكر بإستجوابه أنه دخل مسرح الجريمة من قبل، فهذا ممكن فقد يكون عبدالله غرر به من قبل الجاني الحقيقي الذي شاهد عبدالله يشرب كوب من الماء بمكان وحمل الكوب بحرص على البصمات ووضعه بمسرح الجريمة ليبعد الشبهة هذا الجاني عنه ويوجه أنظار التحقيق لعبدالله

الشاهد اخي في الامر انك تريد دليلاً واحداً وتتجاهل كل القرائن الموجوده مع انها لو اجتمعت ببعضها تكون بقوه الدليل الكامل وهذا ما اراك تغفله دائماً وتطالب بدليل اكيد واحد وتتجاهل مئات القرائن 
على العموم لسنا في مقام قضيه ومحاكمه ولكن الامر يتعدي ذلك الي ما لا يمكن ان يلم به من اخذ الامور بظواهرها وترك ما بين السطور

ويكفيك يا اخا الاسلام قول الله تعالي بعد بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : (وقد مكروا مكرهم وعند الله مكرهم وان كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال ) الرعد-46

فهلا تتريث قبل اصدار الاحكام ولتعلم انه ليس كل مسأله يفتي بها في حينها وليكن لسان حالنا في هذه المعضله كما قال الامام الشافعي :

دع الايام تفعل ماتشاء
وطب نفساً اذا حكم القضاء
ولا تجزع لحادثة الليالي 
فما لحوادث الدنيا بقاء


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أبريل 2011)

abbo قال:


> الشاهد اخي في الامر انك تريد دليلاً واحداً وتتجاهل كل القرائن الموجوده مع انها لو اجتمعت ببعضها تكون بقوه الدليل الكامل وهذا ما اراك تغفله دائماً وتطالب بدليل اكيد واحد وتتجاهل مئات القرائن


جميل جدا، ولكن معنى كلامك أن:
- هناك قرائن كثيرة تؤيد
- ولا توجد أدلة أو قرائن تنفي
وللأسف الاثنان خطأ
فمعظم القرائن التي تؤكد تكون من نوعية شخص يدعي أنه صنع محرك دائم، شخص يضع فيديو عن سيارة تسير بالماء، شخص مات فيقولون أنه قتل لمنع انتشار الوقود المجاني، شخص يدعي أنه اخترع محرك يعمل بالمغناطيس دون مصدر طاقة خارجي، شخص يظهر في برنامج ويؤكد أنه اخترع عجلة تعمل بالجاذبية
وهذا كله كما ترى مجرد كلام مرسل، ليس له ما يؤكده، ولا يرتقي حتى لمرتبة القرينة
ولم نجد حتى الآن أي إثبات نظري أو رياضي أو علمي أو عملي أو تجريبي يؤكد هذا الكلام أو يدعمه، كلها فيديوهات وادعاءات
ورأيي في الفيديوهات التي تدعي محركات دائمة الحركة أنها ليست دليلا أو حتى قرينة يعتد بها، فالقرينة يجب أن يكون هناك ما يدعمها، والبحث العلمي له أدواته وطرق تسجيله والتحقق منه واختباره وتوثيقه، أما أن نرى شيئا ما يدور حول محور ما، فهذا لا يمت للتوثيق العلمي بشي، فالتجارب العلمية يجب أن تكون موثقة بدقة علمية صارمة
وليس لهذا فقط لا تصح هذه الفيديوهات كقرينة، فهناك سببك آخر، وهو أنه لا يوجد ما يدعمها، هي كما قلت كلاما مرسلا، ولا يوجد أي أساس لها في العلم المعروف حتى الآن
لا تأخذ كلامي على أنني أقول أن العلم فقط هو ما نعرف، بل على العكس أنا مقتنع بأن الاكتشافات العلمية تأتي بجديد كل يوم، ولكن هذا الجديد لن يكون موجودا في فيديو على اليوتيوب لشخص يقول أنه صنع عجلة جاذبية مثلا

أما النقطة الثانية فهي عدم وجود دليل أو قرينة للنفي، وهذا أيضا خطأ فالأدلة والقرائن كثيرة
أولهم وعلى رأسهم وأهمهم مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، فهو مبدأ معروف، درسناه في المدرسة، وطبقناه في الجامعة، ولمسناه في حياتنا العملية
وهذا المبدأ ليس فقط مبدأ أثبت نفسه على مدار السنين، وليس فقط مبدأ تقوم عليه كثير من التطبيقات العلمية والتكنولوجية، ولكنه أيضا يتفق مع المنطق. فالإتيان بطاقة من العدم يعني خلق من العدم، والمنطق الإنساني يقول أن الخلق من العدم من الصفات التي يتفرد بها الخالق سبحانه وتعالى، بينما نحن كبشر مهارتنا التي منحنا إياها الله هي التحويل، فنحن نحول ما هو موجود بالفعل إلى أشياء أخرى، كأن نحول الحديد إلى سيارة، أو نحول أشعة الشمس (طاقة) إلى كهرباء (طاقة في صورة أخرى)،أو نحول مادة إلى طاقة كما في التفاعلات النووية، أما الخلق من العدم فلا نستطيعه
فمبدأ حفظ الطاقة هو أول دليل يدحض هذه الادعاءات، وهو مبدأ لم ينكسر حتى الآن، خصوصا بعد إثبات أن المادة والطاقة مرتبطان ويمكن في ظروف معينة تحويل المادة إلى طاقة، وكما ذكر د. حسين هناك مساعي لتحويل الطاقة إلى مادة
هذا هو الدليل
أما القرائن فهي كثيرة
منها أنه على مدار مئات وربما آلاف الأعوام هناك محاولات لا تحصى لكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وكلها فاشلة
منها أنني بنفسي حللت بعض هذه الأفكار والادعاءات وأثبتت أنها هراء، وكما ذكرت سابقا هناك بطبيعة الحال بعض الأفكار لم أستطع تفنيدها فقط بسبب قلة العلم وعدم الاختصاص، أما الأشياء التي تكون في مجال تخصصي أو مجال معرفتي، فيمكنني بعون الله أن أفندها، وبالفعل فندت بعضت الأفكار ولله الحمد
منها أنني ألمس بنفسي السعي المحموم للتوصل إلى حلول لمشكلة الطاقة في العالم، وأعلم أنه لو كانت الأفكار المزعومة تلك تصلح لوجدت الكثيرين ممن يدعمونها رغما عن أنف نظرية المؤامرة المزعومة، والتي مهما بلغت من قوة فلن تستطيع أن تقف في وجه هذه الحلول لمشكلة الطاقة، فقط لو أن هذه الحلول سليمة

الخلاصة: سبب رفضي للفيديوهات هي أنها مجرد كلام مرسل، لا يوجد ما يدعمها مما يجعلها لا ترقى لمستوى القرينة، بينما على العكس توجد من الأدلة والقرائن ما تدعم القول بأن هذه الأفكار لا ولم ولن تعمل


----------



## abbo (12 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> الخلاصة: سبب رفضي للفيديوهات هي أنها مجرد كلام مرسل، لا يوجد ما يدعمها مما يجعلها لا ترقى لمستوى القرينة، بينما على العكس توجد من الأدلة والقرائن ما تدعم القول بأن هذه الأفكار لا ولم ولن تعمل



يا أخي ليست الفيديوهات وحدها وفهناك وثائق وابحاث وتحاليل وبراءات وشهادات من علماء وغير ذلك اخذت منها ما يمكنك الطعن فيه وتجاهلت البقيه فليس كل ما لدينا هو الفيديوهات ولسنا كما اسلفت بمقام من هو الصحيح ومن الخطاً ولكن اذا كان هناك من يسعي لأن (يكتم علماً) -وهذا ممكن ومحتمل ومؤكد- فلا احب ان تكون انت ومن معك في هذا المنتدي وللتفرغوا لعلومكم وتخصصاتكم هو أجدي لكم واحسن اما نحن فلتدعونا وشأننا طالما لم يكن لذلك جدوي كما تدعون


----------



## محمد.المصري (12 أبريل 2011)

abbo قال:


> اقول هذا لكل من كذب وتهاون بنظرية المؤامرة والتي تحدث امام اعيننا الان ونتغاضي عنها بحجج كثيرة لا تقنع حتي طفلاً صغيراً وانما لنجد بها مخرجا مما نحن فيه من استغلال وضحك علي ذقوننا وعقولنا



اهلا بك يا أخ أبو من جديد 
لقد تفقدناك 
منذ زمن بعيد
أين كنت ؟

أن المؤامرة ليست كما تقول 
بل المؤامرة هي

تضليل و تشكيك العامة من الناس 
بغرض 
اقناعهم بوجود طاقة حرة
فالنتيجة
لا يقدرون ما يمتلكون من بترول بثمن
فياخذون الغرب البترول بأقل ثمن 
و هذا هو المطلوب من هولاء اللذين يمتلكون البترول
و هم العرب

و أقول عن هذه المؤامرة التي اقصدها 
كما تقول أنت ولكن باختلاف المعنى 

اقول هذا لكل من كذب وتهاون بنظرية المؤامرة والتي تحدث امام اعيننا الان ونتغاضي عنها بحجج كثيرة لا تقنع حتي طفلاً صغيراً وانما لنجد بها مخرجا مما نحن فيه من استغلال وضحك علي ذقوننا وعقولنا

لأنهم تيقنو بانتهاء البترول وان الطاقة المتجددة لا تكفي حاجة الناس


و هذا أحد التفسيرات

اما التفسير الثاني هو
أن بعض المواقع و الجرائد و الاخبار
تهتم بما هو جديد 
حتى و لو كان كذب
لشهرتها امام العامة لا للمثقفين 
ليست تهتم بصحة الخبر


اما التفسير الثالث هو
أن الأفراد القليلي العلم
يظنون انهم اخترعو شيء

فيحاولون أن ينشروه 
ثم بعد أن يذكروه امام العلماء أو يجربوه ثم يكتشفو انهم خطأ
فيلجأون إلى الاختفاء أو الانتحار حتى لا يفضحو اما العالم بقلت العلم و الغباء

و هكذا يبقى المشروع الخاطئ و يختفي صاحبة

اما عن تفسيرك فهو غير معقول

انك تقول أن هذا المحرك موجود 
و كونه موجود 
اذن
فيوجد له مخترع و آخرين يعلمون صحته من عائلته و اصدقائه و غيرهم
فأين هم

و إن اعطوه مال فلما لم يعطي المشروع لغيره ليأخذ مال و غيره و هكذا

و من أعطاه مال
اكيد مجموعة أين هم

و هل هذا المخترع لا يوجد غيره في العالم

كلمات غير معقولة

اما عن الاثبات فهو لايتجاوز سطور
لذلك اخرته

هو بالنسبة إلي 
المجال المغناطيسي و الأرضي و الكهربي 
فإنه مثبت فيه قانون بقاء الطاقة
حيث
مقدار الشغل المبذول 
لانتقال جسم من a إلى b 
يساوي
مقدار الشغل الناتج 
لانتقال جسم من b إلى a 
هل يوجد خلاف في ذلك

و شكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (12 أبريل 2011)

abbo قال:


> ولكن اذا كان هناك من يسعي لأن (يكتم علماً) -وهذا ممكن ومحتمل ومؤكد- فلا احب ان تكون انت ومن معك في هذا المنتدي وللتفرغوا لعلومكم وتخصصاتكم هو أجدي لكم واحسن


شكرا أخي على هذه الروح الطيبة
ولهذا السبب تحديدا أنا أرد على هذا الهراء المسمى المحرك دائم الحركة، لأنني لو لم أرد سأكون ممن يكتمون العلم
وأيضا أنا آخذ بنصيحتك ولا أرد إلا في حدود معرفتي ومعلوماتي وتخصصي
لذا فعندما يعرض أحد محركا دائم الحركة، ومبدأ عمل هذا المحرك قائم على شيء لا أعرفه، فرغم اقتناعي التام بأن المحرك لن يعمل لمخالفته لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة، ولكنني لا أتدخل لأنني لا أفتي بما لا أعلم



abbo قال:


> اما نحن فلتدعونا وشأننا طالما لم يكن لذلك جدوي كما تدعون


من قال أننا ندعي أنه لا جدوى؟
لو كنا ندعي أنه لا جدوى لما شاركنا
وإن كنت أظن أنه لا فائدة في المقتنعين بالفعل بهذه المحركات (سواء كانت قناعة حقيقية، أو بسبب أجندات وأغراض غير معلنة)، ولكن ليس هؤلاء هم المستهدفين الأساسيين، المستهفين هم الباحثين عن الحقيقة، أو المبتدئين أو غير المتخصصين ممن قد يقتنعون بهراء المحركات الدائمة، أي أن الغرض هو نشر ثقافة عامة لدى غير المتخصصين، ومثل هذه الثقافة العلمية العامة ظاهرة تميز المجتمعات المتحضرة، ولذا نحاول نشرها
أما المتخصصين، فلو أنهم مقتنعين بهذا الهراء، فهي كارثة هندسية، فهذا سيكون دليلا على تردي حال التعليم الهندسي في بلادنا 
بالمناسبة، حتى لو كانت المشاركة بلا جدوى، فيجب أن نشارك حتى لا نكون مما يكتمون العلم


----------



## pic2007 (13 أبريل 2011)

*عدم تقبل الرأي الآخر*

السلام عليكم

آخر تقييم سلبي استلمته بتاريخ:
09-04-2011 08:06 PM
كتب يقول:
"get real"

:59:



أشكر كل من نوه من السادة الأفاضل الى هذه المشكلة،
وانه حقا شئ مؤسف أن مجمعاتنا لا تتقبل الرأي الآخر، وهذا أكبر دليل حيث أنه لا يمكن للرأي الآخر أن يعبر عنه بكل حرية، وخصوصا في الملتقى الكريم ملتقى المهندسين العرب

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (13 أبريل 2011)

*توضيح*



محمد.المصري قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> يوجد مصطلحات ثابتة متعارف عليها
> منها
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

في مجال آخر مستقل تماما: محاولة ربط قواعد الميكانيك الكمومي بنظرية النسبية الخاصة التي وضعها آينشتاين. فقد برهن الفيزيائي<M.A.P.ديراك>، ومن بعده الفيزيائيون <R.فاينمان> و<S.J.شوينگر> و<Sh.توموناگا>،  على أن الفضاء الخاوي هو أعقد بكثير مما كان يتصوره أي شخص من قبل. _فقد تبين أنه يمكن للجسيمات الأولية فيه أن تظهر تلقائيا من العدم ثم تختفي ثانية، إذا تم ذلك خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة بدرجة لا يمكن أثناءها قياس الجسيمات الأولية مباشرة _[انظر: «استغلال طاقة النقطة صفر»، مجلة العلوم، العددان 6/7 (1998) ، ص 40]. وقد تبدو مثل هذه الجسيمات، التي تسمى الجسيمات الافتراضية virtual particles، بعيدة عن التصور مثلها مثل القول بوجود ملائكة جالسين على رأس دبوس. ولكن ثمة فارق؛ فالجسيمات التي لا تُرَى تُنتج تأثيرات يمكن قياسها، مثل تغير مستويات طاقة الذرات وأيضا القوى بين الصفائح المعدنية القريبة من بعضها بعضا. وتتفق نظرية الجسيمات الافتراضية مع المشاهدات حتى تسع خانات (مراتب) عشرية. (وعلى العكس من ذلك، ليس للملائكة عادة تأثير ملحوظ في الذرات أو الصفائح.) وسواء رضينا أو لم نرض، فإن الفضاء الخاوي هو في نهاية المطاف ليس خاويا.

المصدر مجلة العلوم الترجمة العربية لمجلة ساينتيفك امريكان
http://www.oloommagazine.com/Articles/ArticleDetails.aspx?ID=1044

ليس غريبا أبدا أن نجد أسماء لنخبة من العلماء الفيزيائيين مثل: الفيزيائي<M.A.P.ديراك>، ومن بعده الفيزيائيون <R.فاينمان> و<S.J.شوينگر> و<Sh.توموناگا>، لكن في المقابل نجد البعض لم يقرأ كتابات لكبار العلماء أو البعض الآخر ممن يدعونا الى نبذ آرائهم وتصوراتهم!!!



zamalkawi قال:


> أعطني مصدرا واحدا محترما، يقول أن استخدام مبدأ الشك لخرق قانون بقاء الطاقة "مسموح ومقبول به حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية"
> شريطة أن يكون وجهة نظر رسمية متفق عليها بالفعل، وليست مجرد آراء للعالم فلان أو تصورات للبروفوسير علان


أولا سيدي الفاضل، كيف تدعونا الى نبذ آراء للعالم فلان أو تصورات البروفوسير علان كما تقول؟
أليس من المفروض أن الأمر يستحق العناء!!! - والحديث هنا عن علماء- في هذه الحالة وقد يتطلب الأمر اجراء التجربة حتى نتأكد؟

المفروض أن الموضوع أنتهى منذ زمان، فقد قدمت في مشاركة سابقةمراجع عربية وهي جامعتان في العربية السعودية وملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب وغيرهم من المراجع العربية، ام لا قدر الله، فانت سيدي الفاضل، لا تعتبر هذه المراجع العربية محترمة؟؟؟
أم تقصد تحديدا الجامعات الغربية عموما او خصوصا؟

أرجوا الا يكون الدليل الرسمي يشترط ختم وامضاء رئيس قسم الطاقات المتجددة حتى نعتبره دليلا كافيا، فعندها وحتى مع موافقة الجهات المختصة، فالاجراءات الادارية - البيروقراطية- ستتطلب وقتا بالتأكيد

وجب التنويه القول أنه بالفعل لا توجد " مصادر رسمية محايدة تماما" فما أن يتجرأ أحد العلماء المنهجيين الرسميين ليعلن و فجأة بالقول بامكانية وواقعية مجال الطاقة الحرة و المجانية حتى يصيبه نصيب مما يتعرض له كل أحد ممن يقرر الخروج على السير العام والمرسوم بدقة بالغة. 

دعني أهمس في أذنك بالقول: من المفروض أنني لا أمثل وجهة النظر الرسمية، لقد تخلصت والحمد لله من هذه النظرة المتناقضة والمربكة والخيالية أحيانا منذ 5 سنوات.
لذلك فأنا أثيري


تحياتي.


----------



## zamalkawi (13 أبريل 2011)

أنا لم أقل بنبذ آراء العلماء، ولكن أقول أن العالم مهما بلغت مكانته، فهو لديه تصورات ونظريات، ولكي يأتي عالم، مهما كان كبيرا، ويقول أن مبدأ الارتياب يؤدي لكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، فهذا كلام كبير، ولا يمكن أن نأخذه كحقيقة مسلم بها، لمجرد أن عالما كبيرا قاله
هذا بالإضافة إلى أنك بالفعل لم تضع أي مصادر تقول أن "مبدأ الارتياب يؤدي إلى كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة" إلا مواقع جامعات عربية، مع احترامي لها، ولكننا نعرف مدى تأخر الوطن العربي في هذا المجال، وصفحة شخصية لعالم كمبيوتر وليس عالم فيزياء، لمجرد أن صفحته الشخصية تقع في موقع جامعة كبيرة
أعطني مصدرا موثوق فيه يقول أن "مبدأ الارتياب يؤدي إلى كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة بصورة لا تدع مجالا للشك" مع الإثباتات والبراهين (والتي لن أستطيع تحليلها بطبيعة الحال لعدم الاختصاص) وبعدها يمكننا قبولها كحقيقة لا تقبل الشك
خاصة أنك تقول أن "مبدأ الارتياب يؤدي إلى كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة" أصبحت مقبولة في وجهة النظر الرسمية، فأين المصدر الذي يؤكد أن "مبدأ الارتياب يؤدي إلى كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة" قد أصبح هو وجهة النظر الرسمية؟
أما أن يكون الأمر مجرد نظرية لا إثبات لها، ومجرد رأي وتصور لأحد العلماء، مهما بلغت مكانته، فستظل مجرد نظرية، لا تصح أن نبني عليها أساسا للحوار


----------



## محمد.المصري (13 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السادة الأفاضل



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلا بك اخ بيك



pic2007 قال:


> في مجال آخر مستقل تماما



لم ننتهي من المجال الأول لندخل في مجال آخر 

وقفنا على أن عليك 
اثبات مبدأ عدم اليقين
لتثبت منها انها تطبق على الفراغ

أتدخل الآن في مجال آخر !!

إن كنت اتفقت معنا على ما نقول 
في هذه الحاله 
ندخل في مجال آخر

‏‎ ‎و إن كنت لا تعلم الاثبات
فلما واثق من نفسك
و أنت جاهل و لا تعلم ما تقول خطأ أم صح
فلما لم تقتنع بالصح

و أخيرا أن كنت تعلم صحة ما تقول 
فبرهن ما تقول 


أرجو التوضيح ماذا تريد


أما عن هذه المقاله



pic2007 قال:


> ‎
> 
> محاولة ربط قواعد الميكانيك الكمومي بنظرية النسبية الخاصة التي وضعها آينشتاين. فقد برهن الفيزيائي<m.a.p.ديراك>، ومن بعده الفيزيائيون <r.فاينمان> و<s.j.شوينگر> و<sh.توموناگا>،  على أن الفضاء الخاوي هو أعقد بكثير مما كان يتصوره أي شخص من قبل.
> _
> ...



ماذا تعني الجسيمات الأولية
افتراضية الأثير أليس كذلك
و أنت تعلم نقضه

لقد نظرت على الجزء الأحمر فقط وتركت الباقي
و هذا غير صحيح

تقول
"أنه يمكن للجسيمات الأولية فيه أن تظهر تلقائيا من العدم ثم تختفي ثانية"‏‎، 

فماذا تعني باقي الجملة

"إذا تم ذلك خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة بدرجة لا يمكن أثناءها قياس الجسيمات الأولية مباشرة "

انها توجد في زمن مستحيل قياسه

أي أن لا يمكن قياسها ابدا
في أي زمان 
أو من أي مكان

افترض انك تقيس من نفس النقطة التي تظهر فيها
فهي لاتوجد في هذه نقطة 

و على هذا 
فإنها لا تظهر ابدا

أي انها غير موجودة

لاحظ انك تأتي دائما 
بما هو لا يمكن اثباته !!
بما هو محتمل !!
أي أساسك بدون دليل

أرجو أن يكون كلامك على حقائق مشاهدة


----------



## abbo (13 أبريل 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> اهلا بك يا أخ أبو من جديد
> لقد تفقدناك
> منذ زمن بعيد
> أين كنت ؟
> ...



مرحبا اخي
انشغلت في الفترة الماضيه لظروف العمل والسفر وها انا في دوحتكم العامره من جديد

رأيتك في البدايه مستطلعاً ثم محايداً ثم ما لبثت ان انطلقت منافحاً ومدافعاً عن الامر الواقع الذي فرض عليك فرضاً .بالمناسبه مبروك الثوره -اذا كنت من انصارها - وان لم تكن فلكم العتبي وخيرها في غيرها
احببت ان اعلق علي قولك بأن الذين اخترعوا هذه الاشياء لماذا تركوها واين ابناءهم واهلهم وتلاميذهم وغير ذلك

اقول لك اخي حينما بدأت الدعوه الاسلاميه كانت في اضعف حالاتها وكانت في احرج اوقاتها ولم تستطع الخروج للعلن الا بعد وقت طويل لكثره اعدائها وحتي من لم يكن يعاديها لم يكن يؤيدها بالضروره وبالرغم من احتياج الناس الشديد اليها في تلك الفتره فأن سنين الجاهليه الطويله التي عاشوا فيها كانت كفيله بان تنسي الناس ربهم الذي خلقهم ناهيك عن شئ دنيوي بحت وقد اوذي الرسول ص والقله التي آمنت معه من صحابته وذاقوا في سبيل ذلك ماذاقوا فقط ليسمعوا صوتهم للناس ولم تكون الدعوه جهريه ومقبوله من اول يوم رغم انها الحق وانها من عند الله عز وجل وعلي لسان رسوله فما بالك بنا نحن العبيد الخطائون هل نطمع بأن نسمع العالم صوتنا من أول سنه أو من أول عقد حتى ؟ انا لا نطمع بأكثر من البلاغ ولسنا مسؤولين عن اثبات ذلك أو نفيه فكل عاقل مطالب بأن يستخدم عقله ليصل الي الحقيقه وتعينه في ذلك جوارحه وما انعم الله عليه فلا تتخذ من عدم ظهور الاختراعات بالصوره التي تتوقعها دليلاً علي عدم وجودها ولا يغرنك الجزء الطافي من جبل الجليد فما تحته أكبر وأعظم ولولا التسعة اعشار التي تحت السطح لما طفا العشر الباقي ولما رأيته والذي وصل من هذه العلوم كثير كثير غير انه ممنوع من النشر فلا تنتظر ان ياتيك منه الكثير بل اذهب وابحث بالسهل اليسير


----------



## abbo (13 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أما المتخصصين، فلو أنهم مقتنعين بهذا الهراء، فهي كارثة هندسية، فهذا سيكون دليلا على تردي حال التعليم الهندسي في بلادنا



مرحبا بك
,لو كنت تدري ما ادري لعرفت ان حال الهندسه والتعليم الهندسي في عالمنا الآن هو الهراء وليس ما تظنه انت فقد اقنعوكم بعدم جدوي محركات الكهرباء والهيدروجين ونسوا ان يخبروكم بالسبب الحقيقي . السبب انه في لحظتك الحاليه هناك بشر مثلي ومثلك قد اخترعوا مركبات تتحرك في كل الاتجاهات من غير اجزاء متحركه ومن غير وقود فهل يجيلك نفس تاني تركب الطواحين اللي بتركبها كل يوم دي وتحرق السم الهاري دا حواليك وانت ماشي؟ يا عم دا حتي لو قالولك انها بالهيدوجين مش هتنفع لانو حتكون لسه فيها الاف القطع المتحركه اللي ما لهاش لازمه دي الوقتي خصوصاً بعد ما عرفت حال الهندسه الحقيقي في عالمنا

لك التحية


----------



## pic2007 (13 أبريل 2011)

*آسف لا أملك الوقت للرد على علم الكلام*



محمد.المصري قال:


> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اهلا بك اخ بيك
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل



pic2007 قال:


> _[FONT=&quot]في البداية: لن أشرح مبدأ الشك – عدم اليقين - و حالاته المختلفة للبعد عن التعقيد الرياضي ولان من يريد المعلومة سيحصل عليها بنفسه دون حاجة لمساعدتي[/FONT]_​
> [FONT=&quot]أولا :لا تتسرعوا في الحكم بناء على البديهيات [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لان التجربة والرياضيات هي الحقيقة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وليس ما نتوقع نحن وجوده هو الحقيقة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولا أدل على غرابه عدم اليقين ونظرية الكم من قول اينشتاين (الذي كان يعادى عدم اليقين والكم ) أن [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هذه المعادلات من صميم السحر الأسود
> 
> [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فلا تتعجلوا رفض شيى إلا إذا لم تقم عليه تجربة
> ...


ولقد اعترض الأخ على فكرة تطبيق مبدأ الريبة على الفراغ حيث يقول:


محمد.المصري قال:


> اخطأت مرة أخرى
> ان اثبات مبدأ عدم اليقين تم على افتراض جسيم لا على الفراغ
> فانت جعلت الفراغ مثل الجسيم الساكن
> بل الجسيم له موضع بخلاف الفراغ
> ...


أحيانا الأخ يرفض وجود جسيمات مكونة للفراغ ومرة يقول هي موجودة لكن لا يمكن مشاهدتها؟ أخي لا أحد شاهد العالم المجهري لكن في المقابل يهمنا جدا تأثيرات هذه الجسيمات 

الحديث عن تقديم برهان أليس يكفي برهان فحول من العلماء على هذه القضية، ام تقصد أنك لست " مطلعا " على هذه البراهين، فعندها بالتأكيد سأكون مخطئا { كونك تعرف نظرية الكم}

*فقد برهن الفيزيائي<M.A.P.ديراك>، ومن بعده الفيزيائيون <R.فاينمان> و<S.J.شوينگر> و<Sh.توموناگا>، على أن الفضاء الخاوي هو أعقد بكثير مما كان يتصوره أي شخص من قبل. فقد تبين أنه يمكن للجسيمات الأولية فيه أن تظهر تلقائيا من العدم ثم تختفي ثانية، إذا تم ذلك خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة بدرجة لا يمكن أثناءها قياس الجسيمات الأولية مباشرة [انظر: «استغلال طاقة النقطة صفر»، مجلة العلوم، العددان 6/7 (1998) ، ص 40]. وقد تبدو مثل هذه الجسيمات، التي تسمى الجسيمات الافتراضية virtual particles، بعيدة عن التصور مثلها مثل القول بوجود ملائكة جالسين على رأس دبوس. ولكن ثمة فارق؛ فالجسيمات التي لا تُرَى تُنتج تأثيرات يمكن قياسها، مثل تغير مستويات طاقة الذرات وأيضا القوى بين الصفائح المعدنية القريبة من بعضها بعضا. وتتفق نظرية الجسيمات الافتراضية مع المشاهدات حتى تسع خانات (مراتب) عشرية. (وعلى العكس من ذلك، ليس للملائكة عادة تأثير ملحوظ في الذرات أو الصفائح.) وسواء رضينا أو لم نرض، فإن الفضاء الخاوي هو في نهاية المطاف ليس خاويا.*

المفروض أن من يمثل وجهة النظر الرسمية لا يواجه مشكلة؟ أليس كذلك؟؟

أنصار وجهة النظر الرسمية ولا أعرف اذا كانوا مقتنعين بتلك النظرة أم أنهم يخدمون أجندة غير معلنة لا يستطيعون تقديم دليل مقنع لماذا؟ حسنا

سنأخذ مثالا وهذه المرة سيكون من الميكانيك التقليدي اليست المهمة أصبحت أسهل بكثير الآن
المطلوب: اثبات قانون مصونية الطاقة؟
ملاحظة: لا يمكن القبول باثات لهذا القانون انطلاقا من فرضية تعتمد تحققه مبدئيا رجاءا

فمن المعلوم أن استخدم معادلات لاكرانج أو معادلات هاميلتون متكافئة لحل الأنظمة الكلاسيكية لكن ماذا عن الفرضية الأساسية التي تعتمد عليها القوانين المذكورة.

تحياتي.


----------



## zamalkawi (13 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> سنأخذ مثالا وهذه المرة سيكون من الميكانيك التقليدي اليست المهمة أصبحت أسهل بكثير الآن
> المطلوب: اثبات قانون مصونية الطاقة؟
> ملاحظة: لا يمكن القبول باثات لهذا القانون انطلاقا من فرضية تعتمد تحققه مبدئيا رجاءا
> 
> فمن المعلوم أن استخدم معادلات لاكرانج أو معادلات هاميلتون متكافئة لحل الأنظمة الكلاسيكية لكن ماذا عن الفرضية الأساسية التي تعتمد عليها القوانين المذكورة.


أين المثال؟


----------



## pic2007 (14 أبريل 2011)

*علم الكلام والبداية الفعلية لتدشين عصر الانحطاط*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ السادة الأفاضل

​ نقد ابن رشد لـ"فيزياء" المتكلمين​ تعتبَر نظرية الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ من أهم الأسس التي قامت عليها تصورات المتكلمين لكل الظواهر الطبيعية، حيث استندوا عليها، إلى جانب نظريات ومفاهيم أخرى، لتفسير كيفية كون وفساد واستحالة وتغير كل الأشياء الطبيعية الواقعة في هذا العالم. لذلك ارتأينا أن نبدأ في تبيُّن معالم التصور "الفيزيائي" للمتكلمين بعرض هذه النظرية من خلال قراءة ابن رشد وانتقاده لها، وبمساعدة بعض النصوص الكلامية وبعض الدراسات الحديثة في الموضوع.​ *نظرية الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ لدى المتكلمين**:*​ يَرى المتكلمون أن كل "المخلوقات" تنقسم إلى أجزاء لا تتجزأ، “سواء أكانت أجساما أم أعراضا أم مكانا أم زمانا. وكلُّ حادث يقع في الزمان، فهو ينقسم إلى أجزاء منفصلة بعضُها عن بعض تمام الانفصال” (1). و يَرى المتأخرون منهم أن الأعراض لا تَبقَى زمانين، وأنها تخلق في كل وقت (2).​ ويختلف تصور المتكلمين المسلمين للأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ عن تصور الذرِّيين اليونانيين لها؛ فإنْ كان ديموقريطس وأبيقورس في نظريتهما الذرية يَفترضان “أن الطبيعة تَعمل مِنْ تلقاء نفسها، وأنها تفسِّر ذاتَها بذاتها دون تَدَخُّل من الله” (3)، فإن المتكلمين المسلمين، لجأوا إلى هذه النظرية لإثبات القدرة الإلهية (4)، كما وُظفت من طرفهم لإثبات "حدوث العالم" كمقدمة ضرورية لإثبات وجود الله ووحدانيته ومخالفته لكل المخلوقات (5). وهذا ما دعا ابن باجة إلى القول بأن نَظر المتكلمين في الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ لم يكن نظرا طبيعيا محضا؛ أي لم تكن غايته البحث في أسباب "الأمور الطبيعية"، بل كان وسيلة لمناقضةِ خصومهم (6).​ وقد قام ابن رشد، بالكشف عن تناقضات هذه النظرية والمُحالات اللازمة عنها من خلال:​ إظهار عجزها عن تفسير التغيّرات الحاصلة في العالم الطبيعي.​ نقد القول بتناهي قِسْمَةِ الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ.​ وتبين فشل توظيفها في إثبات حدوث العالم.​ فبخصوص النقطة الأولى، يَرى ابن رشد أن نظرية الجوهر الفرد هذه عاجزة عن تفسير كل ظواهر التغيّر في عالم الكون والفساد، سواء كانت هذه التغيرات جوهرية أو عَرَضية، وذلك بسبب عدم قابلية الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ للفعل والانفعال والاستحالة (7)، لأنها لا ترتبط ببعضها سوى بعلاقةِ تَجَاوُر، ولا تتألف الأجسام منها إلا باجتماعها أو ائتلافها (8). فمن شأن أيِّ تغير يَلحق هذه الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ أن يهدِّد بانقسامها، سواء كان ذلك التغير لاحقا بالجوهر الفرد بمفرده، أو كان لاحقا له مِنْ جهةِ علاقته بجواهر أخرى. ففي الحالة الأولى يَلحقه الانقسام لأن الجوهر الفرد “إنْ قبل التغيير كان مُرَكّبا من مادة وصورة، وكلُّ مُرَكّب من مادة وصورة فهو منقسم” (9). أما في الحالة الثانية، فإن أيَّ تأثير يقع على الجوهر الفرد مِنْ قِبَل جواهرَ أخرى، يقتضي منها (مِنْ هذه الجواهر كلها) أن تكون مُتَمَاسَّة. وإنْ جَوَّزْنا تَمَاسَّها “لم يكن لنا مَحِيصٌ مِنَ التسليم بانقسام الجوهر إلى أجزاء، لأن جزأه الذي يماسّ جوهرا غَيْرُ جزئِه الذي يماسّ جوهرا آخَر” (10). وهكذا يتبين أن عجز نظرية الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ عن تفسير التغيّرات الطبيعية يعود، في النهاية، إلى قولها بتناهي قسمة الجواهر الأفراد، وبذلك نصل إلى النقطة الثانية، وهي نقد ابن رشد لتناهي انقسام هذه الجواهر.​ يؤدي القول بتناهي انقسام الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ، في نظر ابن رشد، إلى استحالة تفسير كيفية وجود المتصل (11)؛ فما دامت تلك الأجزاء منفصلة عن بعضها، وغير منقسمة، وليس بينها تَمَاسّ، فإنها لا يمكن أن تؤلف متصِلا، إذ “لا يمكن للمتصِل أن يتألف مِنْ غير المنقسم لأنه يفتقد إلى الأجزاء والأطرف” (12) التي يَحْصُل من خلالها التمَاسّ، فالاتصال. مما أدى بأصحاب نظرية الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ إلى إنكار وجود المقدار (13)، وبالتالي إبطال الاتصال.​ لذا اعتبَر ابن رشد القول بلا انقسامية الجواهر قولا غامضا وغيرَ برهاني على الإطلاق (14). كما أن الأدلة التي يستعملها المتكلمون لإثبات الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ “هي خَطابية في الأكثر” (15)، منها مثلا إرجاعُ سببِ كِبَر حَجْم الفيل بمقارنته بحَجْم نملةٍ إلى اختلافٍ كمّي في عددِ الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ التي تألف منها جسمُ كلٍّ منهما (16). ويكمن خطأ المتكلمين هنا، حسب ابن رشد، في عدم تمييزهم بين الكمّ المنفصل والكمّ المتصل، وخلطِهم بينهما. أو بتعبير أدق، تعاملهم مع الكمّ المتصل كالكمّ المنفصل، وذلك لاعتقادهم “أنّ ما يَلزمُ في المنفصلة يَلزمُ في المتصلة” (17). وهذا خطأ شنيع في رأي فيلسوفنا، يَنجُمُ عنه اعتبارُ كل أشياء العالم أعدادا، وانعدامُ وجودِ عِظم متصل، فتستحيل صناعة الهندسة التي تقوم على مفهوم المتصل، أو “تكون صناعة الهندسة هي صناعة العدد بعينِها” (18). كما يستحيل علمُ الطبيعة الذي يَقوم هو أيضا على مفهوم المتصل ومفاهيم أخرى يُبنَى عليها هذا الأخير، كالتمَاسّ والفعل والانفعال والاختلاط (19).​ وبخصوص النقطة الثالثة، ينتقد ابن رشد طريقة توظيف المتكلمين لنظرية الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ من أجل إثبات حدوث العالم ووجود الله، وذلك بدحض أصول حُجَجهم المبنية على ثلاث مقدمات: “إحداها أن الجواهر لا تنفكُّ من الأعراض (أي لا تخلو منها). والثانية أن الأعراض حادثة. والثالثة أنّ ما لا ينفك عن الحوادث حادثٌ، أعني ما لا يخلو من الحوادث هو حادث” (20).​ يتساءل ابن رشد: حينما يَحدث الجزءُ الذي لا يتجزأ، ما القابلُ لحدوثه؟ فإنْ كان الحدوث عَرَضٌ، ووُجد الحادثُ يَرْتَفِعُ الحدوث، كيف نفسر هذا في ضوء المقدمة الكلامية القائلة بأن الأعراض لا تفارق الجواهر؟! فإنْ تعلق الحدوث بالشيء وقتَ عَدَمِه، لزم كونُه موجودا معدوما في نفس الآن، وإنْ تعلق به وقتَ وجودِه “لزم تحصيلُ الحاصل ووجودُه مَرَّتيْن” (21). وهذا المأزق، حسب ابن رشد، هو الذي اضطر المعتزلة إلى القول بأنّ العدمَ ذاتاً ما (22)، لأن إحداث أيّ جوهر “ينبغي أن يتعلق بذاتٍ متوسِّطةٍ بين العدم والوجود” (23)، هي ما يسميه الفلاسفة المشاؤون عموما بالوجود بالقوة، أو هيولى الشيءِ المستعِد للخروج إلى الفعل. وهي ليست ذاتا موجودة بالفعل (24)، كما أنها ليست عدما مطلقا كما يذهب إلى ذلك الأشاعرة. وهكذا يَرى ابن رشد بأن طرح علماء الكلام بخصوص حدوث الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ، بشقيه المعتزلي والأشعري، يؤدي إلى مأزق لا يمكنهم حله بطرُقهم الجدلية.​ ويتشكك ابن رشد في المقدمة الثانية القائلة بأن جميع الأعراض مُحْدَثة، منتقدا موقف المتكلمين في تعميمهم لِمَا يُشاهَد مِنْ أجسام وأعراض مُحْدَثة على جميع الأجسام والأعراض على الإطلاق (25)، بينما هناك أجسام وأعراض ليست حادثة، كالأجسام السماوية (26). كما أن “الزمان من الأعراض ويَعْسُرُ تَصَوُّرُ حدوثِه” (27)، وكذلك الشأن بالنسبة للمكان (28). ويَعْزُو ابن رشد سببَ خطأ أدلة المتكلمين في قولهم بحدوثِ جميع الأعراض “إلى قياس الشاهد على الغائب، وهو دليل خَطابي لا يَصِحُّ إلا حيث النقلة معقولة بنفسها، وذلك عند التيقن باستواءِ طبيعةِ الشاهد والغائب” (29).​ أما المقدمة الثالثة، القائلة: “ما لا يَخلو من الحوادث فهو حادث"، فتفهم حسب ابن رشد بمعنيين: "أحدُهما ما لا يَخلو مِنْ جنس الحوادث ويَخلوا مِنْ آحادها، والمعنى الثاني ما لا يَخلو مِنْ واحدٍ منها مخصوص مشار إليه” (30). واعتبَر فيلسوفنا المعنى الثاني صادقا، فما لا يَخلو مِنْ عَرَض حادثٍ ومشار إليه، يجب ضرورةً أن يَكون الموضوعُ الحاملُ له حادثا (31). أما المعنى الأول، وهو المتداوَل لدى المتكلمين المسلمين، فليس بالضرورة صادقا، لأن “ما لا يَخلو من جنس الحوادث لا يَلزمُ عنه حدوثُ مَحَله” (32). إذ “يمكن أن يُتَصَوَّرَ المحلُّ الواحدُ –أعني الجسم- تتعاقبُ عليه أعراضٌ غيرُ متناهية” (33). وهذا ما انتبه له المتأخرون من المتكلمين، فزعموا “أنه لا يمكن أن تتعاقب على مَحَلٍّ واحد أعراضٌ لا نهاية لها” (34). واحتجوا لذلك بقولهم بأنه في حالةِ وجود أعراض لا نهاية لها متعاقبةٍ على مَحَلٍّ معيَّن، لا يوجَد عَرَضٌ مشار إليه في ذلك المحل، إلا بعد أن تتعاقب عليه (أي المَحَلّ) أعراضٌ لا نهاية لها، وبما أنّ ما لا نهاية له لا يَنقضِي، يَستحيلُ، إذن، وجودُ ذلك العَرَض المشار إليه (35).​ ويؤكد ابن رشد، عكسَ ما يزعمُه المتكلمون، وهو القول بإمكانيةِ وجودِ شيءٍ بعد وجودِ أشياء لا نهاية لها، وذلك على نحويْن: “إما على جهةِ الدَّوْر، وإما على جهةِ الاستقامة” (36). والأشياء التي توجَد على جهةِ الدَّوْر، كتصاعد البخار من الأرض، وسقوط المطر، تكون غيرَ متناهية، إنْ لم يعترضْها عائقٌ يَحُولُ دون استمراريتها. أما​ الأشياء الكائنة على جهةِ الاستقامة “مثلَ كَوْنِ إنسانٍ مِنْ إنسان، وذلك الإنسانُ مِنْ إنسان آخَر” (37) فإنْ كان بالعَرَض عن فاعل أوَّل “يَفعلُ فعلا لا نهاية له أنْ يَفعل بآلاتٍ متبدلةٍ أشخاصا لا نهاية لها” (38). أما إنْ كان بالذات “لمْ يَصِحّ أنْ يَمُرَّ إلى غير نهاية” (39).​ وبالإضافة لنظرية الجوهر الفرد، يَعرض ابن رشد لِمَا يسميه "بالطريقة الثانية" التي يُثبت بها المتكلمون حدوث العالم، ويُسندُها لأبي المعالي الجويني (40)، وتقوم على مقدمتين: “إحداهما، أنّ العالم بجميع ما فيه جائزٌ أنْ يَكون على مقابل ما هو عليه (...) والمقدمة الثانية أنّ الجائزَ مُحْدَثٌ وله مُحْدِث –أي فاعل- صَيَّرَه بإحدى الجائزيْن أوْلى منه بالآخَر” (41).​ وقد اعتبَر ابن رشد هذه الطريقة خَطابية، ومبطِلة لحكمةِ الصانع التي تَقضِي أنْ يَكون الكونُ قائما على قوانين ثابتة و“أسبابٍ ضرورية تقتضي وجودَه على الصفة التي هو بها (...) موجود” (42). فمنطق الجواز المتضمَّن في المقدمتين يُسقط الكونَ في فوضى وجودية من جهة، ويَجعل العِلم به مستحيلا من جهة أخرى، ما دام العلمُ بالشيء هو علمٌ بأسبابه (43). وبذلك تنتفي العلاقات السببية بين الموجودات، فتصبح بكاملها جائزة لا ضرورية، ويكونُ مُرجِّحُ كونِها على ما هي عليه هو الله تعالى، فيكونُ فِعْله هو الفعل الوحيد الضروري والفعال لجميع الموجودات على الإطلاق. وهذا ما يجعلنا نتساءل: ما طبيعة تصور المتكلمين للفعل بأنواعه: الإلهي، والإنساني، والطبيعي؟ وما هي أهم الانتقادات التي وجَّهها لهم ابن رشد بخصوص هذا المفهوم؟​


----------



## pic2007 (14 أبريل 2011)

*علم الكلام والبداية الفعلية لتدشين عصر الانحطاط 2*

* مفهوم الفعل**:*​ أهم ما يميز مفهوم الفعل لدى المتكلمين عموما، هو عدم انسحابه على الأشياء الطبيعية التي لا تمتلك إرادة، فالفعل في نظرهم لا بد أن يكون صادرا مِنْ “فاعل مريد قادر مختار حيّ عالِم” (44). وأهم هذه الصفات لديهم، تتمثل في أن يَكون الفاعل حيّا، لأن “ما سوى الحيّ فهو جماد وميت، والميتُ لا يَصْدُر عنه فعل” (45). وهم بذلك يُنكرون صدور الأفعال عن الأشياء الطبيعية (46)، ويقلصون مفهوم الفعل إلى أقصى الحدود لينحصر فقط في فعل الكائن الحي عموما، والإنسان على الخصوص.​ وقد أقر المتكلمون للإنسان بالقدرة على إصدار أفعال، و"متولدات" عن هذه الأفعال، رغم اختلافهم في نسبتها إلى الإنسان. فالأشاعرة يَنسبونها إلى قدرة الله مباشرَة (47)، أما معظم المعتزلة فيُجَوِّزُون نِسْبَتَها إلى القدرة التي أحدثها الله في الإنسان، والتي إليها تَرجع أفعاله (48). وهكذا يمكننا أن نقول على المتكلمين نفس ما قاله باري كوجان على الغزالي، أن مفهوم الفعل لديهم ضيقٌ وواسعٌ في نفس الوقت؛ هو مفهوم ضيِّق لأنه يتجاهل الأفعال الملاحَظة في الطبيعة غير الحية، ويَقتصر فقط على من يتصف بالحياة والقدرة والإرادة. كما أنه واسع، لأنه يُطبِّقُ نفس المفهوم وبنفس المعايير على عالمين مختلفين: عالم الموجودات الكائنة/الفاسدة كالإنسان، وعالم الألوهية (49). وهذا ما تفاداه ابن رشد باعتباره الفعلَ: إخراجا للشيء من القوة إلى الفعل، والفاعل هو كلُّ ما يَجعلُ أشياء تنتقل من القوة إلى الفعل. وهذا الإخراج إلى الفعل، لدى ابن رشد، يأتي أحيانا مِنْ إرادةٍ حرة، وأحيانا مِنَ الطبيعة (50). ويتميز هذا التعريف الرشدي للفعل، كما يذهب إلى ذلك كوجان، بميزتين: تتجلى الأولى في مساواته بين الفعل الطبيعي والإرادي، لأنهما معا يمارسان تأثيرا على الأشياء، والثانية تتمثل في أنه مُصاغ بشكل يجعله قابلا للتطبيق على الفاعل الأول (الله)، كما يطبَّق على الفاعل في عالم الكون والفساد، دون أن يضطر إلى عقد أية مقارَنة بينهما (51).​ والمتكلمون عموما، والأشاعرة منهم بالخصوص، رغم إسنادهم القدرة على القيام بالأفعال للإنسان، إلا أنها قدرة مستمَدة من قدرة الله الفاعل “لجميع الموجودات بلا واسطة” (52)، والقادر على الفعل متى شاء وكيفما شاء (53). إذ أن الفاعل الحقيقي لديهم و“الخالق المبدِع ربُّ العالمين، ولا خالق سواه، ولا مخترع إلا هو” (54). وهذا التأكيد من طرف المتكلمين لأحاديةِ الفعل الإلهي، الذي يَفعل كلَّ ما في الكون وفق إرادتِه ومشيئتِه وعلمِه المطلق (55). وبذلك تَحدث كل التغيرات عموما، والكون والفساد بالخصوص، من الفعل الإلهي مباشرة، دون حاجة إلى موضوع أو مادة حاملةٍ له من جهة، وفي غِنى عن أيِّ تفاعل محتمَل بين الموجودات، من جهة أخرى. وهذا في رأي ابن رشد مخالِفٌ لِمَا يشاهَد في العالم الطبيعي من تأثير الموجودات بعضِها في بعض (56).​ وقد ركز ابن رشد انتقاداته لتصور المتكلمين للكون، في مجموعة من النقاط الجوهرية؛ وهي قولهم بالكون من لا شيء، ونفيهم للسببية وإنكارهم لتقدم القوة أو الإمكان على الشيء المتكوِّن بالفعل.​ *ج- قول المتكلمين بالكون من لا شيء**:*​ قولُ المتكلمين بكون الكائنات من لا شيء يُعتبَر، حسب ابن رشد، خروجا عن الطبع والعقل، لأن الكائن متغير ضرورة، أما اللاشيء أو العدم فلا يتغير (57). وبالتالي فإن قولهم هذا “يَلزَمُ عنه ألا يَكون (العالم) مُكوَّنا، وذلك أن الكون لا يَصِحُّ أن يَكون من العدم بالذات” (58)، لأن العدم لا ينقلب وجودا (59).​ وما جَعَل المتكلمين، في نظر ابن رشد، يدافعون عن الخَلق من عدم، اعتقادُهم أنّ المُكَوِّن لشيءٍ يَفعل مادتَه وصورتَه، إنْ كان مركبا، “أو يفعله بجملته إن اعتقدوا أنه بسيط كما يَعتقدون في الجوهر الذي لا يتجزأ” (60)، أي أن الفاعل يُخرجُ الكائنَ من العدم إلى الوجود، من اللاشيء إلى شيء معيّن. فهل ينعكس هذا الفعل لدى المتكلمين عند فساد الشيء، بنقل الفاعل له من الوجود إلى العدم؟ يجيب ابن رشد على هذا السؤال بالنفي، حيث يَنسب لهم القول بـ“أن الفاعل لا يَقدِر على إعدام الشيء قالوا، لأن فِعْلَ الفاعل إنما يتعلق بالإيجاد والاختراع لا بالإعدام. فانظر كيف امتنع عندهم نقلة الفاعل للموجود مِنَ الوجود إلى العدم، ولمْ يمتنعْ عندهم نقلته مِنَ العدم إلى الوجود؟!” (61). وذلك لأن فعل الفاعل لا يَخلق العدم، ما دام ـ هذا الأخير ـ يَحْصُلُ عندما يتوقف الفاعلُ على الاستمرار في خلق الشيء. ففعله الوحيد، على هذا الأساس الاختراع، أما الإعدام والإفناء فيَعْرضُ للأشياء حينما يَتوقف فعلُ الفاعل فقط.​ وقد أدى هذا التصور لكون الأشياء وفسادِها بالمتكلمين إلى جهل أو تجاهل ما يوجَد في عالم الكون والفساد “من الأمور الفاعلةِ بعضِها في بعض ... (فـ) قالوا إن هاهنا فاعلا واحدا لجميع الموجودات كلها هو المُبَاشِر لها مِنْ غير وَسَط” (62). وذلك ليتجنبوا القول بتسلسل تأثير الأشياء في بعضها إلى ما لا نهاية، مما يؤدي إلى مُحال إنكار الفاعل الأول (الله). وهذا، في رأي ابن رشد، كما أشرنا إلى ذلك سابقا، مخالِفٌ لِمَا يشاهَد من ظواهر طبيعية يؤثر بعضُها في بعض (63).​ وإلى جانب هذه الأدلة العقلية، يورد ابن رشد في نصوص أخرى أدلة نقلية مستمَدة من ظاهِر الشريعة تفنِّد مزاعمَ المتكلمين في قولهم بالخَلق من عدم (64)، _مبيِّنا أن قولهم هذا راجعٌ لتأويلهم الخاطئ لِمَا يَنُصُّ عليه ظاهِرُ الشرع، وأن الشريعة لا تحتوي مطلقا في ظاهرها على ما يدل على خَلق الله للعالم من عدم محض (65). ويورد ابن رشد بعض الآيات التي يدل ظاهرُها على أن العالم خُلِقَ مِنْ شيءٍ لا مِنْ عدم محض_، حيث يقول: “إن قوله تعالى: "وهو الذي خَلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء" يقتضي بظاهره أنَّ وُجودا قبْلَ هذا الوجود، وهو العرشُ والماء، وزمانا قبْلَ هذا الزمان، أعني المقترنَ بصورةِ هذا الوجودِ الذي هو عَدَدُ حركةِ الفلك. وقوله تعالى: "يَوْمَ تبَدَّلُ الأرضُ والسماوات" يقتضي أيضا بظاهره أنَّ وجوداً ثانيا بعد هذا الوجود. وقوله تعالى: "ثم استوى إلى السماء وهي دخان" يقتضي بظاهره أنَّ السماوات خُلِقت مِنْ شيء” (66).​ "فالخَلق" والكون، في نظر ابن رشد، لا يَكونُ مِنْ عدم مطلق (67)، بل مِنْ عدم مضافٍ إلى الوجود (68)، كامن في موجود بالقوة، هو عبارة عن هيولى؛ أي مادة أولى، أو مادة خاصة. وبذلك يتعلق فِعْلُ الفاعل لكون الشيءِ بهذه المادة (موضوع الكون) أوّلا وبالذات لا بالعدم (69). ومن أهم نتائج هذا القول الرشدي/الأرسطي عدمُ الإقرار ببدايةٍ ونهايةٍ لكون العالم (70)، وهو ما يتنافى مع أطروحة المتكلمين بخصوص نفس الموضوع، والقائلة بحدوث العالم من عدم، حيث تتوالى الصور على المادة، لدى ابن رشد، إلى ما لا نهاية، لتشكِّلَ بذلك المادةُ الينبوعَ الذي ينساب منه الكونُ المتجدد لكل موجوداتِ هذا العالم الكائن/الفاسد إلى ما لا نهاية له (71).​ وإنْ كان الفلاسفة المسلمون (كالفارابي وابن سينا) ـ بقولهم بقِدَم العالم ـ قد وَقفوا على طرف النقيض مع المتكلمين القائلين بحدوث العالم، فإن ابن رشد قد حاول التخفيف من حدة هذا الاختلاف بين الموقفين: الفلسفي والكلامي، بجَمْعِه بين مَعْنَيَيْ حدوثِ العالم وقِدمِه في صيغةِ "الحدوث الدائم للعالم"، وإرجاعِه الاختلاف بينهما إلى مجرد اختلاف في التسمية (72). إلا أن موقف ابن رشد الخاص من هذه المسألة، رغم ما يَلوح منه من نزعة توفيقية تهدف إلى المصالحة بين الكلام والفلسفة، فإنه يَنِمُّ عن رُؤية جديدة للموضوع، تحاول الجمع بين أهم ثوابت الفلسفة المشائية؛ كاستحالةِ الكون من لا شيء، ولانهائيةِ الزمان والحركة، وبين أهم ثوابت الفكر الديني/الإسلامي كالإقرار بمبدأ خَلق العالم، وعنايةِ الله المستمرة به، دون السقوط في مُحالات الطرفين (73).​ *د- مفهوم "السببية" لدى المتكلمين**:*​ لا شك أن نفي المتكلمين لوجودِ ترابطٍ بين الأسباب والمسبّبات، كان منسجما مع تصورهم للعالم عموماً، ولعالم الكون والفساد بالخصوص، والذي رأينا بعض عناصره فيما سبق. فمن جهة، أدت نظريتهم في الجزء الذي لا يتجزأ إلى جعل العالم عبارة عن ذَرَّات متماثلة لا قوةَ فيها على الحركة أو على الفعل والتفاعل، ولا إمكانية فيها للاستمرار في الوجود. ومن جهة أخرى، ذهب المتكلمون عموماً، والأشاعرة منهم على الخصوص، إلى أنْ لا فاعلَ في الحقيقة إلا الله، ولا مؤثرَ في الأجزاء التي لا تتجزأ، وبالتالي في كل الموجودات ـ أيّا كان هذا التأثير ـ سواه (74).​ وإنْ كان المتكلمون عموما، قد ضحَّوْا بوجود علاقات ضرورية بين الأسباب والمسبّبات من أجل إثبات قدرة الله المطلقة على التأثير المباشر في جميع الكائنات، فإنهم لم يذهبوا، مع ذلك، إلى حدّ إنكار وجود أية علاقة بين الأسباب والمسبّبات، نظرا لثبوتها بالمشاهَدة والحس؛ كارتباط الشبع بالأكل، والارتواء بالشراب. فكيف كان إذن موقف المتكلمين من هذه المسألة؟ وما هي أهم الانتقادات التي وجَّهها لهم ابن رشد بهذا الخصوص؟​ يتبين من نصوص كثيرة لابن رشد أن محور الموقف الكلامي بخصوص مفهوم السببية، يتمثل في نفي وجود ارتباط ضروري بين الأسباب والمسبّبات (75)، وإرجاع العلاقة بينها (أي بين الأسباب والمسبّبات) إلى مجرد اقتران ينشأ عن العادة (76). وقد حاول فيلسوفنا الكشف على تهافت هذا الموقف الكلامي بإبراز العواقب "الوخيمة" الناتجة على نفي السببية، على كل المستويات الإبستمولوجية، والأنطولوجية، والثيولوجية. وسنعرض فيما يلي لأهم هذه الانتقادات التي يمكن تصنيفها إلى نوعين: انتقادات فلسفية، وأخرى كلامية (77).​ *i - **الانتقادات الفلسفية**:*​ 1- نفيُ السببية أدى بالمتكلمين إلى إنكار وجود أفعال صادرة عن الطبيعة، إذ لا فاعلَ في نظرهم إلاّ الحيُّ القادر العالم، و“ما سوى الحيّ لا يَصدر عنه فعل” (78). وذهبوا، أكثر من ذلك، إلى أن الأفعال التي تَصدر عن الحيّ في عالم الكون والفساد، لا يفعلها بالحقيقة، وإنما تقترن به فقط في الشاهد، أما فاعلها الأصلي والحقيقي فهو الحيّ الذي في الغائب: الله (79).​ 2- أدى نفي صدور الأفعال عن الطبيعة بالمتكلمين إلى إنكار وجود الطبائع، فـ“إذا لمْ يكن للموجودات أفعالٌ تَخُصُّها لمْ يكن لها ذواتٌ خاصة” (80)، فتتماثلُ كلُّ الموجودات ما دامت الاختلافات في الأفعال غير نابعة منها، فيصبح الموجود شيئا واحدا، فترتفعُ الأسماءُ والحدود وتنعدمُ المعارفُ والعلوم، مادام العِلم بالشيء هو علمٌ بأسبابه (81).​ 3- مادامت الطبائع غير موجودة في نظر المتكلمين، فإنهم اعتبَروا “جميعَ الموجودات أفعالا جائزة، ولم يَرَوْا أنّ فيها ترتيباً ولا نظاماً ولا حكمة اقتضتها طبيعة الموجودات” (82)، وجَوَّزُوا أنْ يوجَد الموجودُ بخلافِ ما هو عليه (83)، مما أدى بهم إلى نفي مبدأ عدم التناقض (84). والدليل المعتمَد مِنْ قِبَلهم لإثبات ذلك، هو قولهم بأن الله قادر على جَمْع المتقابلين، وأما عدمُ استساغة العقل الإنساني لذلك، فيَعودُ في رأيهم إلى أنه "طُبع" على ذلك، ولو "طُبع" على عكس ذلك لمَا أنكَرَه (85). ويَرى ابن رشد أن قول المتكلمين هذا يؤدي “ألا يَكون للعقل طبيعة محصّلة ولا للموجودات، ولا يَكونَ الصدقُ الموجودُ فيه تابعًا لوجودِ الموجودات” (86)، مما يعني، في نظر فيلسوفنا، فصلاً للعقل عن الموجود، فلا يصبح العقل مؤهَّلا لتَعَقل الموجود، مادامت مبادئه ومسلماته الأولية ليست سوى "عادات" طُبع عليها ولا مصداقية لها في ذاتها، ومادامت الموجودات أيضاً لا ضرورة لوجودها على ما هي عليه، ولا تأثير لبعضِها في البعض الآخر، ولا نظامَ ولا ترتيبَ يَعودُ إلى طبيعتها (87). بل إن ابن رشد يذهب أبعدَ من ذلك، إلى القول بأنّ “نفيَ السببية مناقضٌ لطبيعةِ العقل الإنساني، بل هو نفيٌ للعقل والعِلم معا” (88).​ 4- يَنتقد ابن رشد المتكلمين أيضا، في استعمالهم الغامض والمبهَم للفظِ "العادة" متسائلا: “ما أدري ما يريدون باسم العادة. هل يريدون أنها عادةُ الفاعل، أو عادةُ الموجودات، أو عادتنا عند الحُكم على هذه الموجودات؟” (89). ويَستبعِد أن تكون لله (الفاعل) عادة، مادام فعله لا يَقبل التغيّر ولا يَخضع للزمان، مُحتجّاً بالنص القرآني: "ولن تجد لِسُنّة الله تحويلا" (90)، بعكس "العادة" المكتسَبة بفضل تكرار فعل ما على الأكثر (91). كما ينفي أن تكون للموجودات عادة، “فالعادةُ لا تَكون إلا لِذِي نَفْس. وإنْ كانت في غير ذِي نَفْس، فهي في الحقيقة طبيعة..” (92). أما اعتبار العادة مرتبطة بحُكم الإنسان على الموجودات “فإنّ هذه العادة ليست شيئا أكثرَ مِنْ فِعْل العقل الذي يقتضيه طبْعُه وبه صار العقلُ عقلا. وليس تنْكِرُ الفلاسفة مثلَ هذه العادة” (93). وهكذا يُقصِي ابن رشد مفهوم "العادة" الكلامي من المجال الطبيعي عامة، ومن الموجودات غير المتنفِّسة خاصة، ليؤكد وجود الطبائع وارتباط الأسباب بمسبّباتها، لتَحُلَّ الضرورةُ مَحَلَّ العادة (94).​ 5- أدى إنكار السببية بين الموجودات الطبيعية بالمتكلمين إلى إنكار وجود القوةِ متقدمة على وجود الشيء بالفعل (95)، حيث قال الأشاعرة بأن القوة توجَد مع الفعل لا قبْله، أي أنّ إمكانية وجود الشيء، تتحقق بتزامن مع وجود هذا الشيء، ولا علاقة لهُ بها قبْلَ وجودِه. مما أدى بهم إلى إنكار وجودِ القوةِ أصلاً، لأنها لا تَجتمع مع الفعل في نفس الآن وفي نفس الموضوع (96).​ وينسجم موقف المتكلمين هذا مع عدم إيمانهم بالطبائع وإنكارهم لوجود قوَى وخصائص ذاتية في الأشياء، ورفضهم القول بوجود علاقات ضرورية بين الأسباب والمسبّبات (97)، وذلك ليَخْلصُوا إلى “أنّ الطبيعة لا عمل لها أصلاً، بل يَعودُ عملها إلى الله مباشرة” (98).​ ومن الحجج التي ردّ بها ابن رشد على منكري تَقَدُّم القوةِ على الفعل، والتي استمدها من فلسفةِ معلمه الأول أرسطو، قوله إن إنكار وجود القوة يؤدي إلى اعتبار البنَّاء مثلا “حينما لا يَبْنِي ليس له قوةٌ على البناء، لأنه إنما توجَد له القوةُ على البناء في وقتِ البناء” (99). لذلك يَلزمُهم المُحالُ التالي، وهو “أنه لا يَصدقُ على البَنَّاء أنه بنَّاءٌ إذا لم يكن يَبْنِي، وذلك في غاية الشناعة” (100). فيَستوي البنَّاءُ الذي لا يَبْنِي مع مَنْ ليست له مهنة البناء، ويَستوي الجاهلُ مع العالِم الذي يتوقفُ عن مزاولةِ صَنْعَتِه (101).​ ويَرى ابن رشد أنّ ما جَعَلَ المتكلمين يَنفون وجودَ القوة، هو قولهم “إنّ الفاعل إنما يَفعل بالاختراع والإبداع مِنْ لا شيء” (102)، وبشكل مباشر وبدون وساطة، "وأنّ فِعْلَ هذا الفاعل الواحد يتعلق في آن واحد بأفعال متضادةٍ ومتفقةٍ لا نهاية لها، فجَحَدُوا أنْ تَكون النارُ تحرق، والماءُ يَرْوي، والخبزُ يُشبع قالوا، لأن هذه الأشياء تَحتاج إلى مبدِع ومخترع، والجسمُ لا يبدِع الجسمَ ولا يَخترعُ في الجسم حالا مِنْ أحواله، حتى قالوا إنّ تحريك الإنسان الحَجَرَ بالاعتماد عليه والدفع له ليس هو الدافعُ، لكنّ ذلك الفاعلَ هو المخترعُ للحركة. فإنَّ الاعتماد على الحَجَر لا يَخترعُ منه حركة لمْ تَكنْ، وجَحَدُوا لِمَكانِ هذا وجودَ القوة” (103).​ ويَلزم المتكلمين، في نفيهم لوجود القوةِ متقدمة على وجود الشيء بالفعل مُحالٌ آخَر، وهو أنْ لا يَكون الشيءُ ممكنا قبل وجوده. وما ليس ممكنا قبل وجوده يُعدّ ممتنعاً، والممتنعُ يستحيلُ وجودُه. أما قولهم بأنّ الإمكان يوجَد مع الفعل، فمستحيل أيضا، لأن الإمكان والفعل متناقضان ولا يجتمعان في آن واحد. لهذا يَلزمُ هؤلاء المتكلمين حسب ابن رشد “ألا يوجَدَ إمكانٌ، لا مع الفعل، ولا قبْله” (104).​ ويشير ابن رشد إلى أن المتكلمين عموما، والأشاعرة منهم بالخصوص، لم يَفهموا من مفهوم الإمكان والقوة إلاّ الإمكان الذهني المطلق، والنابع من إرادة الله المطلقة، وهو إمكانٌ لا يستحيل تحققه إن شاء الله ذلك. ولو انتقل الشيء “مِنْ طبيعةِ الامتناع إلى طبيعةِ الوجود وهو مثلُ انقلابِ الضروريِّ ممكنا” (105). والإلزام الذي أدى بالمتكلمين إلى هذا القول، يتمثل، حسب ابن رشد في اعتقادهم بأنّ استحالة وجود الممتنع غيرُ جائز، وإلا اعتَبَرْنا اللهَ عاجزاً عن فِعْل ذلك. كما أن القول بالتقدم الزماني لإمكانيةِ وجودِ الشيء على تحققه الفعلي يؤدي، في نظرهم، إلى تجويز انتقال “القديم (=الله) من العجز إلى القدرة” (106).​ يَعتبر ابن رشد قول المتكلمين هذا خارجا عن حدود التفكير المنطقي والعقلاني، فـ“جَحْدُ تقدُّم الإمكان للشيء الممكن جَحْدٌ للضروريات” (107)، كما “لا يُسمَّى عاجزاً مَنْ لم يَقدرْ على فِعْل الممتنِع” (108). لأن هذه المسلمات والضروريات هي التي تمثلُ القوانينَ الثابتة المنظمة للموجودات، اقتضتها حكمة الله في مخلوقاته، ووجودُها في العقل الأزلي (الله) هو علة وجودِها في الموجودات، وبإدراكها يعتبَر العقلُ عقلا في الإنسان (109). كما أنّ “ترتيب الأسباب ونظامَها هو الذي يَقتضِي وجودَ الشيء في وقتٍ ما، أو عدمَه في ذلك الوقت” (110). فحكمة الله، في نظر ابن رشد، تتجلّى في سَنِّه للقوانين التي لا تَحِيدُ كلُّ الموجودات عن الانقياد لها، والتي لا تتناقض مع الضروريات الأساسية التي يَقوم عليها التفكير العقلاني المتطابق مع معقولاته، على طريقةِ الفلسفة المشائية (111). وذلك عكس التصور الأشعري الذي لم يشأ تقييد الفاعل الأول (=الله) بأيّة ضرورة أيّاً كان مصدرُها، مما دعا فيلسوفنا ـ في نقده لموقفهم هذا ـ إلى اعتبار “الفاعل [لديهم].. متسلطا على الموجودات مِثلَ المَلِك الجائر، وله المَثلُ الأعلى، الذي لا يَعتاصُ عليه شيءٌ في مملكته ولا يُعرَفُ منه قانونٌ يَرجعُ إليه ولا عادةٌ. فإن أفعال هذا الملك يَلزمُ أنْ تَكون مجهولة بالطبع، وإذا وُجد عنه فِعْلٌ كان استمرارُ وجودِه في كل آن مجهولا بالطبع” (112).​ ونظرا لِمَا لمفهوم الإمكان والممكن (الذهني والمطلق) لدى الأشاعرة من انعكاسات خطيرة على المستويين المعرفي والأنطولوجي، كما رأينا ذلك سابقا، قام ابن رشد بتصحيح وتحديد معناه الحقيقي بدقة، تفاديا للمُحالات اللازمة عن قولهم، حيث رأى أن حدّ الممكن “هو المعدومُ الذي يَتهيأ أنْ يوجَد وألا يوجَد. وهذا المعدوم الممكن ليس هو ممكنا مِنْ جهةِ ما هو معدوم ولا مِنْ جهةِ ما هو موجود بالفعل، وإنما هو ممكن مِنْ جهةِ ما هو بالقوة” (113). وما دام العدم يُضَادُّ الوجود، وليس يمكن لأحدهما أن ينقلبَ إلى ضده “وَجَبَ أنْ يَكون القابلُ لهما شيئا ثالثا غيرَهما، وهو الذي يتصف بالإمكان والتكوُّن والانتقال مِنْ صفةِ العدم إلى صفة الوجود” (114)، وهذا الشيء لا يُعتبَر معدوما ولا موجودا بالفعل، وهو المادة الأولى، أو الهيولى التي هي علة الكون والفساد (115).​ وهكذا يتبين مما سبق، أن نفي الأشاعرة لوجود القوة يؤدي إلى عدم اعتبار "الكون" انتقالا للموجودات من "الوجود بالقوة" إلى "الوجود بالفعل"، وعدم اعتبار "الفساد"، عكس ذلك، انتقالا لها من "الوجود بالفعل" إلى "الوجود بالقوة"، كما يؤدي إلى نفي المادة الأولى التي تعدُّ موضوع النقلة، وإنكار وجود الصانع (116). كما أن عدم إقرار الأشاعرة (ومعهم الغزالي) بمبدأ القوة، جَعَلهم لا يستسيغون قولَ الفلاسفة بقِدَم الحركة من جهة، وحدوثِها من جهة ثانية (117)، لأن إدراك “التمييز بين حركةٍ لا متناهيةٍ بالقوة وأخرى متناهية بالفعل يقتضي وجودَ قابل أصيل لهما يتمثل عند أرسطو بالهيولى الأولى الأزلية: قديمةٍ كليةٍ بالجنس، حادثةٍ جزئيةٍ بالنوع” (118).​ وعلاوة على هذه الانتقادات الفلسفية، يوجِّه ابن رشد للمتكلمين انتقادات أخرى كلامية، محتجّا بنصوص مستمَدّة من الكتاب المقدس، دفاعا عن الحتمية السببية، يمكن إجمالها في ثلاث نقاط، وهي:​ إن نفي السببية وضرورتَها يتناقض مع ما جاء في الآية القرآنية: "ولن تَجدَ لسُنّة الله تبديلا ولن تَجدَ لسُنّة الله تحويلا..." (119).​ إن نفي الحتمية السببية يَجعل الدلالة على وجود الله أمرا متعذرا (120)، لأن هذا الترابط الضروري بين الأسباب والمسبّبات هو، في رأي ابن رشد، الحجة لإثبات وجود الله. يقول ابن رشد بهذا الصدد: “والقولُ بنفي الأسباب في الشاهِدِ ليس له سبيلٌ إلى إثباتِ سببٍ فاعل في الغائب، لأن الحكم على الغائب مِنْ ذلك إنما يَكون مِنْ قِبَل الحُكم بالشاهِد. فهؤلاء [يعني الأشاعرة] لا سبيل لهم إلى معرفة الله تعالى، إذ يَلزَمُهم ألا يَعترفُوا بأنّ كلَّ فعل له فاعل...” (121).​ وأخيرا فإن هذا النفي يؤدي حتما إلى الدهرية، لأن العالم، إذا كان ممكنا وليس ضروريَّ الجَرَيَان، فإنّ ذاتَه لا تَتَضَمَّن أدنى حكمة”، (ن. م. ص). كما أن انعدام السببية الطبيعية يؤدي إلى انعدام ضرورةِ وجود الصانع أو الفاعل لهذا العالم. يقول ابن رشد : "وبالجملة، متى رَفَعنا الأسباب والمسبّبات، لم يَكن هاهنا شيءٌ يًرَدّ به على القائلين بالاتفاق، أعني الذين يقولون لا صانعَ هاهنا، وإنما جميعُ ما حَدَثَ في العالم إنما هو عن الأسباب المادية، لأن أحدَ الجائزيْن أحَقُّ أن يَقع على الاتفاق منه أنْ يقع على فِعْل مختار...” (122).​


----------



## pic2007 (14 أبريل 2011)

*علم الكلام والبداية الفعلية لتدشين عصر الانحطاط*

لقد صادفت مشكلة مع اضافة الهوامش سامحوني رجاءا

[font=&quot]ابن رشد و الغرب [/font]
[font=&quot]و لقد كان اثر ابن رشد قويا جدا في [/font][font=&quot]إثراء [/font][font=&quot]أسس العقل العربي ولكن للأسف لم نستفد منها [/font]
[font=&quot]و نجح تلاميذ ابن رشد في أوروبا أن يؤسسوا ما عرف باسم عصر العقل و هو العصر الذي سبق و أدى بالضرورة إلى قيام النهضة الأوروبية التي نراها الآن [/font]

[font=&quot]و لقد ضحي الكثيرين من الأوروبيين بحياتهم في سبيل نشر افكار ابن رشد و شروحاته لأرسطو [/font]
[font=&quot]و منهم الكاهن الهولندي هرمان فان ريزويك الذي قال يوم احراقه بتهمة الهرطقة في لاهاي عام 1512 [/font]

([font=&quot]ان أعلم العلماء أرسطو وشارحه ابن رشد هما اقرب الى الحقيقة بهما اهتديت وبفضلهما رأيت النور الذي كنت عنه عميا[/font]) 

[font=&quot]يقول الأستاذ لويجي رينالدي في بحثه ( المدنية العربية في الغرب) قال (ومن فضل العرب علينا أنهم هم الذين عرّفونا بكثيرٍ من فلاسفة اليونان وكانت لهم الأيدي البيضاء على النهضة الفلسفية عند المسيحيين. وكان الفيلسوف ابن رشد أكبر مترجم وشارح لنظريات ارسطاطاليس ولذلك كان له مقام جليل عند المسلمين والمسيحيين على السواء[/font])

[font=&quot]وكتب المفكر الانجليزي جون روبرتسون في كتاب ( تاريخ وجيز للفكر الحر[/font])

[font=&quot]إن ابن رشد أشهر مفكر مسلم لأنه كان أعظم المفكرين المسلمين أثرا وأبعدهم نفوذا في الفكر الأوروبي فكانت طريقته في شرح أرسطو هي المثلى[/font]..!!

​ [font=&quot]وجب القول أن العالم ابن رشد ليس فقط مجرد شارح لآراء أرسطو عكس ما يروجه الغربيون بل أضاف آراء خاصة به ويتضح ذلك من خلال العبارة: حسب ما يقتضيه مذهبه {أرسطو} وهي عبارة مستخدمة كثيرا في كل شروحات ابن رشد، _وقد توصل الأخير لحل مشكلة كانت تؤرق أرسطو والتي لم يستطع ايجاد حل لها وقد كتب عنها ابن رشد وشرحها شرحا تفصيليا وفي النهاية أضاف وبكل تواضع حسب ما يقتضيه مذهبه، _ لكنها الصورة النمطية لدى الغرب عن العرب.

[/font]​ [font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]​


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أبريل 2011)

abbo قال:


> مرحبا اخي
> انشغلت في الفترة الماضيه لظروف العمل والسفر وها انا في دوحتكم العامره من جديد
> ‏‎


‎

مرحبا بك أبو
الحمد لله انك رجعت من السفر بالسلامة 



abbo قال:


> رأيتك في البدايه مستطلعاً ثم محايداً ثم ما لبثت ان انطلقت منافحاً ومدافعاً عن الامر الواقع الذي فرض عليك فرضاً



أخي 
هل إذا كان معي البنية و البرهان على خطأ أحد هذة المحركات هل بعد ذلك دليل
ماذا عن لو أصر صاحب المحرك على صحته بدون دليل
هل تعتقد أن أكون في هذه الحالة محايدا أو مؤيدا

و كذلك 
هل تعتقد إذا كان ليس معي دليل و ليس معه دليل
أن أكون مدافعا أو مؤيدا

و كذلك 
هل تعتقد إذا كان ليس معي دليل و هو معه دليل
هل أكون مدافعا أو مؤيدا

اختلفت أنواع المحركات التي رأيتها
و لم أكون مؤيدا قط
‏ 
هذا الكلام يتفق فيه كل العقلاء

‏‎ ‎اما عن نشر الإسلام 
فهو الحالة الثالثه الذي يوجد معه الدليل 




abbo قال:


> ‏
> انا لا نطمع بأكثر من البلاغ ولسنا مسؤولين عن اثبات ذلك أو نفيه فكل عاقل مطالب بأن يستخدم عقله ليصل الي الحقيقه وتعينه في ذلك جوارحه وما انعم الله عليه



لم تذكر أهم شيء و هو أن يستخدم العلم



abbo قال:


> فلا تتخذ من عدم ظهور الاختراعات بالصوره التي تتوقعها دليلاً علي عدم وجودها ولا يغرنك الجزء الطافي من جبل الجليد فما تحته أكبر وأعظم ولولا التسعة اعشار التي تحت السطح لما طفا العشر الباقي ولما رأيته والذي وصل من هذه العلوم كثير كثير غير انه ممنوع من النشر فلا تنتظر ان ياتيك منه الكثير بل اذهب وابحث بالسهل اليسير



كلام جميل
تقول 
انه ممنوع من النشر
و لا يوجد اثبات على ذلك

و أن هذا المحرك موجود
و لا يوجد اثبات على ذلك

فماذا مطلوب مني ؟

و لماذا مطلوب منك اذن الابلاغ ؟ 

شكرا على مشاركتك

أخ أبو


----------



## zamalkawi (14 أبريل 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> تقول
> انه ممنوع من النشر
> و لا يوجد اثبات على ذلك
> 
> ...


كله كلام كلام كلام
الثورة المصرية قامت أولا على الفيسبوك ولم يستطع أحد أن يمنعها من النشر
المكتبات موجودة في كل مكان وتنشر كل شيء
فلماذا لا يتم نشر هذه العلوم القيمة؟؟
بل والأغرب لماذا يتم السماح بنشر الهراءات التي يطالبوننا بتصديقها؟ أليست هذه الهراءات تروج لمحركات دائمة الحركة تحررنا من ربقة الوقود التقليدي، وبالتالي يجب أن يحاربها أباطرة تجارة البترول في العالم كما يدعون؟ فلماذا يتم السماح بالهراءات، ونكون مطالبين بتصديقه، ونكون مطالبين أيضا بتصديق أن هذا العلم محجوب؟؟
هذه الهراءات الكثيرة التي نسمع عنها لم يثبت منها أي شيء، كلهم أناس يزعمون أنهم صنعوا كذا وكذا
ولكنهم لا يصمدون أمام اختبار علمي رصين، فلماذا؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته



pic2007 قال:


> ولقد اعترض الأخ على فكرة تطبيق مبدأ الريبة على الفراغ حيث يقول:
> 
> أحيانا الأخ يرفض وجود جسيمات مكونة للفراغ ومرة يقول هي موجودة لكن لا يمكن مشاهدتها؟ أخي لا أحد شاهد العالم المجهري لكن في المقابل يهمنا جدا تأثيرات هذه الجسيمات




انتظرت أن تقول أن لا يوجد أحد شاهد العالم المجهري بنفسك

أي أن هذا العالم الدقيق
لم نشاهده
و لكن يهمنا جدا تأثيرات هذه الجسيمات
و هي الحقائق و لا توجد 
حقيقة تقول أن الطاقة تأتي من العدم حتى الآن

اما في التفسير يختلف فيه كل العلماء 

فمثلا يفسر المجال 
بأنه عبارة عن انحناء الزمكان 
أو انه عبارة عن جسيمات 

أو انه العبارة عن فجوات من الالكترونات و البريزوتونات

أو انه عبارة عن تبادل فوتونات و هو أفضل ما قيل حتى الآن 
و الذي يذكر في الكتب الرسمية


اخ بيك انتظرت أن أعرف آخر الحوار فوجد أن 
النهاية هي البداية 
فيلم عربي هيهيهيهي
مع اني رديت على كلهم

و أعرضت عليك أن تقوم بالاثبات لاصحح لك 
و لكن تتهرب 

قبل أن اختم لابد أن أذكر لك الحقيقة 
حتى و أن لم تستطع الاثبات 
فلابد أن تتعلم الصحيح

أولا بداية عن ميكانيكا الكم

تم اشتقاق معادلة شرودنجر بطريقتين 
أحدهما من قانون بقاء الطاقة
التي منها يمكن اشتقاق
دالة الهاملتونيان

فإذا كان مبدأها قانون بقاء الطاقة فكيف يخالفه

أنت اخ بيك تنظر على مقالات دون علم المبادئ

ستقول فجئه 
ماذا تعني العلاقة


& E * & t > = h 

أقول احسب معي
لدراسة فوتون موجة 
فإن t & تؤول إلى الملانهاية 

أما بالنسبة للالكترون و هو أصغر الاجسام 
فإن & t تساوي تقريبا
s 10^-17
و هو أقل جسيم موجود عمليا
حيث جعلنا عرض الالكترون يساوي بعد أصغر طول موجي ١٠ ^ - ١٠ متر
مع أن عرض الالكترون 
أصغر من ١٠ ^ -١٦

ماذا لو افترضنا جسيم كتلته صفر فإن 
عرضه و كمية حركته و طاقته صفر

و نفرض فوتون تم ارساله لمشاهدة هذا الجسيم

ماذا سيكون

فإن الخطأ في عرض الجسم يساوي على الأقل عرض الفوتون 
و هكذا

أي انك تقيس الفوتون
و ليس الجسيم إذا كان كتلته صفر



تحياتي للجميع

محمد المصري


----------



## pic2007 (14 أبريل 2011)

*معقول هذا الكلام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل




zamalkawi قال:


> كله كلام كلام كلام
> الثورة المصرية قامت أولا على الفيسبوك ولم يستطع أحد أن يمنعها من النشر


طبعا لأنه ليس بالامكان حجب هذه الصفحات او حتى شطبها من الموقع المذكور صحيح

صحيح الثورة المصرية عفوية تماماوكل الثورات العربية هي بالفعل عفوية، لكن هل تعرف سيدي الفاضل كيف تم اسقاط دولة الخلافة؟ لما سمي انذاك بالتحرر العربي من الاستبداد؟ ليتم لاحقا استعمار أراضي فلسطين واحتلال الأقصى الشريف؟

بالطبع لم تسمع بحكاية هيرماجدون 2012؟ والمؤسف أن كل شئ يسير تماما حسبما تتوقعه نظرية المؤامرة و لأنه من " المنطقي" يصعب تصديق وجود هكذا مؤامرة بهذا الحجم؟ وهذا الاحكام؟ صحيح أليس كذلك؟



zamalkawi قال:


> المكتبات موجودة في كل مكان وتنشر كل شيء
> فلماذا لا يتم نشر هذه العلوم القيمة؟؟


لا تحوي هذه المكتبات على العلوم "المحظورة" انها تقوم بدورها على أكمل وجه فقط تنشر هذه المكتبات خرافات وجهة النظر الرسمية وخدع الداهية انيوتن، لابلاس،ماكسويل،لورنتز وغيرهم من دهاة الرياضيات لقد خدعونا بالفعل
البداية كانت مع النيوتن وخرافة الجاذبية، فنيوتن لا يفسر آلية التجاذب فقط يقدم المقدار الرياضي وهذا ما دفع أحد المنتقدين الأوائل لنظرية الجاذبية بالقول حسنا : هل تعني أن الملائكة تخفق باجنحتها من أجل توليد القوة المطلوبة للتجاذب.
فحسب نظرية انيوتن المجموعة الشمسية غير مستقرة ليتم انقاذها على يد لابلاس:
نشر العالم الفرنسي بيير سيمون لابلاس (1749-1827م) بحثاً بعنوان "نظام العالم" وكان ذلك سنة (1796م) حيث تضمن هذا البحث تصور الأستاذ لابلاس عن كيقية نشأة الأرض والمجموعة الشمسية , هذا التصور الذي حاز على شهرة طيبة لمدة قرن من الزمان 
وجود ما يشبه السحاب أو "السديم" في الفراغ الكوني. هذه كانت أهم فرضية عند لابلاس ما يعني تم انقاذ خرافة الجاذبية باللجوء الى نظرية الأثير




zamalkawi قال:


> هذه الهراءات الكثيرة التي نسمع عنها لم يثبت منها أي شيء، كلهم أناس يزعمون أنهم صنعوا كذا وكذا
> ولكنهم لا يصمدون أمام اختبار علمي رصين، فلماذا؟



هل صمدت التجارب أمام " الاختبار العلمي الرصين" أو لم تصمد حسب ما يدعيه السيد الفاضل؟ حسنا لنر

هل تجرؤ جامعة غربية على دراسة أعمال نيكولا تيسلا؟ والادعاء بان تجاربه لن تعمل؟
وهل من الوارد هنا الحديث عن دراسات أعدتها الجامعات العربية المحترمة؟
كل ما يقولونه -في الغرب طبعا- هو لقد أخطأ السيد تيسلا في تفسير التجارب
هل يهمنا عمليا التفسير "الصحيح" للظاهرة اذا تحصلنا على طاقة مجانية؟ ولو مثلا من طبقات الجو العالية حسب وجهة النظر القاصرة؟

بالتأكيد لم تتابع خبر "اعادة" اكتشاف نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا مؤخرا من قبل أكبر هيئات الابحاث في العالم! لقد كان بالفعل من أهم وأجمل "اعادة اكتشاف" مذهلة في الوقت الحاضر، لم أصدق عندما شاهت الخبر! لقد أصبت بالصدمة من هول الاعلان!

ودعني اضيف قليلا فعندما أكد تسلا أن الموجة التي استخدمها في الاتصال اللاسلكي ، ليست الموجة الهيرتزية والمقبولة زورا وبهتانا حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية لتفسير الاتصالات اللاسلكية، وتجدر الاشارة الى الدكتور هيرتز عندما سئل عن اكتشافه اجاب على الفور لا أعتقد بأن سيكون له تطبيق عملي على الاطلاق! لقد كان جوابا حاسما من طرف الدكتور!!! 
وترد وجهة النظر الرسمية بالقول لقد كان الدكتور هيرتز مخطئا في اعتقاده!، وفي الواقع كان محقا تماما!!!!!
وكان تيسلا أيضا محقا تماما بقوله لم يستخدم الموجة الهيرتيزية على الاطلاق!!!


تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (14 أبريل 2011)

*تذكير؟*



محمد.المصري قال:


> قبل أن اختم لابد أن أذكر لك الحقيقة
> حتى و أن لم تستطع الاثبات
> فلابد أن تتعلم الصحيح
> 
> ...


أخي سنعرف من هو الذي يتحدث بدون علم

لماذا لا تكتب المعادلات المذكورة بدل الكلام فقط؟ هل أنت واثق من معلوماتك حسنا سنرى
أخي مارأيك انني أستطيع بحمد الله اشتقاق معادلة شرودنغر من معادلة الحقل العام للكهرومغناطيسية التقليدية فقط لا غير؟

لماذا لا ترحنا وتكتب المعادلات والاثباتات؟ فهل تخشى على حقوقك الفكرية مثلا لتضيع سدى وخصوصا أننا في ملتقى هندسي والكل يرتاده طبعا؟

أخي لماذا تتناقض في قولك وتستنج أن الطاقة محفوظة وتتناسى أنك قد اعتمدت على فرضية انحفاظها؟
أخي أنت من يدعي أن الطاقة محفوظة لذلك من المنطقي أن نطلب منك كتابة ذلك رياضيا؟ أليس هذا هو المفروض؟

لماذا هذه اللاعقلانية واستصدار الفتاوى الجاهزة، مع العلم أن الفتوى تتطلب رسوخا في العلم وهذا يختلف عن مجرد قراءة عابرة؟ فالفهم يختلف عن الحفظ وأسلوب التلقين المتبع من قبل البعض؟ أسلوب اجترار المعلومات؟

المطلوب ممن يدعي -والجميع تقريبا- انحفاظ الطاقة أن يكتب هذا الكلام رياضيا بدل رمي الاخرين بالجهل؟

ملاحظة: قد لا أكتب كل ما أعرفه وهذا شئ طبيعي تماما - فهذه المعادلات ليس سهلا الحصول عليها- لذلك لا داعي للاتهامات وبالمناسبة عندما زعمت أن معادلات ماكسويل تم اشتقاقها من معادلة فارادي لم يتجرأ أحد بقول لا التي يكتبها البعض أحيانا و بدون تردد.

تحياتي.


----------



## zamalkawi (14 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> طبعا لأنه ليس بالامكان حجب هذه الصفحات او حتى شطبها من الموقع المذكور صحيح


ولماذا لا ينطبق نفس الكلام على معلومات الطاقة الحرة؟؟؟



pic2007 قال:


> صحيح الثورة المصرية عفوية تماماوكل الثورات العربية هي بالفعل عفوية، لكن هل تعرف سيدي الفاضل كيف تم اسقاط دولة الخلافة؟ لما سمي انذاك بالتحرر العربي من الاستبداد؟ ليتم لاحقا استعمار أراضي فلسطين واحتلال الأقصى الشريف؟


أي أن الثورة المصرية، التي كان يحلم بها كل المصريين، وغيرها من الثورات العربية، والثورة التونسية العظيمة، كل هذا من تخطيط المؤامرة الكبرى المحكمة
رائع!!



pic2007 قال:


> بالطبع لم تسمع بحكاية هيرماجدون 2012؟ والمؤسف أن كل شئ يسير تماما حسبما تتوقعه نظرية المؤامرة و لأنه من " المنطقي" يصعب تصديق وجود هكذا مؤامرة بهذا الحجم؟ وهذا الاحكام؟ صحيح أليس كذلك؟


آها، الآن عرفت كيف يفكر السيد بيك!!



pic2007 قال:


> لا تحوي هذه المكتبات على العلوم "المحظورة" انها تقوم بدورها على أكمل وجه فقط تنشر هذه المكتبات خرافات وجهة النظر الرسمية وخدع الداهية انيوتن، لابلاس،ماكسويل،لورنتز وغيرهم من دهاة الرياضيات لقد خدعونا بالفعل


كيف يمكن حجب العلم؟ كيف يمكن لمؤامرة مهما بلغ إحكامها أن تمنع العلم النافع عن الناس؟
وبما أن المؤامرة بهذا الإحكام، كيف وصلت أنت له
بل كيف أصلا مسموح لك أن تحاول أن توصله لنا هنا على المنتدى؟؟



pic2007 قال:


> فقط تنشر هذه المكتبات خرافات وجهة النظر الرسمية وخدع الداهية انيوتن، لابلاس،ماكسويل،لورنتز وغيرهم من دهاة الرياضيات لقد خدعونا بالفعل
> البداية كانت مع النيوتن وخرافة الجاذبية، فنيوتن لا يفسر آلية التجاذب فقط يقدم المقدار الرياضي وهذا ما دفع أحد المنتقدين الأوائل لنظرية الجاذبية بالقول حسنا : هل تعني أن الملائكة تخفق باجنحتها من أجل توليد القوة المطلوبة للتجاذب.
> فحسب نظرية انيوتن المجموعة الشمسية غير مستقرة ليتم انقاذها على يد لابلاس:
> نشر العالم الفرنسي بيير سيمون لابلاس (1749-1827م) بحثاً بعنوان "نظام العالم" وكان ذلك سنة (1796م) حيث تضمن هذا البحث تصور الأستاذ لابلاس عن كيقية نشأة الأرض والمجموعة الشمسية , هذا التصور الذي حاز على شهرة طيبة لمدة قرن من الزمان
> وجود ما يشبه السحاب أو "السديم" في الفراغ الكوني. هذه كانت أهم فرضية عند لابلاس ما يعني تم انقاذ خرافة الجاذبية باللجوء الى نظرية الأثير


تقصد أن نيوتن ولابلاس وماكسويل ولورنتس، والذين أستعمل قوانينهم بشكل يومي في عملي مخادعين
رائع!!
تخيل أنني لم أعرف أنهم مخادعون؟ وبالصدفة البحتة، خداعهم ينطبق على نتائج عملي وأحصل على نتائج خادعة أنا أيضا، ورغم هذا تكون نتائج صحيحة!!
ما لكم كيف تحكمون؟؟



pic2007 قال:


> هل صمدت التجارب أمام " الاختبار العلمي الرصين" أو لم تصمد حسب ما يدعيه السيد الفاضل؟ حسنا لنر
> 
> هل تجرؤ جامعة غربية على دراسة أعمال نيكولا تيسلا؟ والادعاء بان تجاربه لن تعمل؟
> وهل من الوارد هنا الحديث عن دراسات أعدتها الجامعات العربية المحترمة؟
> ...


الطاقة الكهربية تنتقل لاسلكيا، ما الجديد في هذا؟؟؟ فعلها تسلا منذ ما يقرب من قرن من الزمان، فأين كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة في هذا؟



pic2007 قال:


> ودعني اضيف قليلا فعندما أكد تسلا أن الموجة التي استخدمها في الاتصال اللاسلكي ، ليست الموجة الهيرتزية والمقبولة زورا وبهتانا حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية لتفسير الاتصالات اللاسلكية، وتجدر الاشارة الى الدكتور هيرتز عندما سئل عن اكتشافه اجاب على الفور لا أعتقد بأن سيكون له تطبيق عملي على الاطلاق! لقد كان جوابا حاسما من طرف الدكتور!!!
> وترد وجهة النظر الرسمية بالقول لقد كان الدكتور هيرتز مخطئا في اعتقاده!، وفي الواقع كان محقا تماما!!!!!
> وكان تيسلا أيضا محقا تماما بقوله لم يستخدم الموجة الهيرتيزية على الاطلاق!!!


لا أستطيع الرد لأنني لا أعرف شيئا عن علم الاتصالات اللاسلكية



pic2007 قال:


> ملاحظة: قد لا أكتب كل ما أعرفه وهذا شئ طبيعي تماما - فهذه المعادلات ليس سهلا الحصول عليها- لذلك لا داعي للاتهامات وبالمناسبة عندما زعمت أن معادلات ماكسويل تم اشتقاقها من معادلة فارادي لم يتجرأ أحد بقول لا التي يكتبها البعض أحيانا و بدون تردد.
> 
> تحياتي.


بما أنك غزير العلم هكذا، فلماذا لا تقنعنا "علميا" بكلامك بدلا من المقالات ونقل الآراء؟


----------



## abdulhay86 (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم انا شايف ان الموضوع عباره عن رايين 
راي مع الكلام دا منهم صاحب الموضوع وصاحب"المركبه اللتي تتحرك في كل الاتجاهات من غير اجزاء متحركه
وراي ضد الكلام منهم المهندس محمد المصري وزملاكاوي

الاول بس عن موضوع الاختراعات
هوا فعلا ممكن يحصل ان الاختراعات توقف بسبب قوي خارجيه بس اظن مش للدرجه دي
مثلا في الثامنيات جنرال موتر عملت العربيه الكهربيه في الثمانيات
بس اساطيل البترول وقفوا المشروع
بس المشروع رجع تاني للنور

بس المشروع كان بيحول طاقه لطاقه
من صوره لصوره

اما الموضوع عن كسر قانون الطاقه او ايجاد طاقه من العدم
غريبه فعلا او جدا


اما الاستدلات 
بصراحه بردوا غريبه جدا
بيفكرني بواحد قال ان قانون قيثاغورث غلط وان اقليدس غلط
والادهي ان اللوغارتمات بردوا غلط

بس للاسف كان صاحب الاستدلال هوا اللي غلطان
لما جه يطبق قانون الهندسه المستويه علي اكتر من مستوى 

يعني حضرتك ممكن تقولي ان المقوله اللي بتقول"اقرب مسافه بين نقطتين " هي"القطعه المستقيمه"الخط المستيقم الواصل بينهم
تقولي غلط
انما هي "الجرادين" مش الخط المستقيم 


الموضوع بدل بذل الجهد في كسر قانون الطاقه
يعني نستغل العلم اللي عارفينه لحد ما نوصل لمرحله اليقين من العلم الغريب دا او العلم المدفون او العلم اللي بيوصل له بيموت

طيب حاول تحسن الطاقه
او تستغل موارد الطاقه الاستغلال الامثل لتوليد طاقه نافعه
بدل مثلا 88 صفحه في الجدل
يكون 88 صفحه في مثلا تطوير طاقه الرياح في مصر او الطاقه الشمسيه وازاي نققل التكاليف
توفير استهلاك الطاقه سواء في المصانع او غيرها

بدل من غير علم نتعلق بشئ لا نعرف عنه شئ

انا طبعا مش موافق علي الكلام دا
لاني عشان احرك اي شئ
لازم ابذل عليه شغل وزي ما حضرتك عارف شغل في الزمن هيعطيني الطاقه


الا اذا مفيش جاذبيه ومفيش اي مفاقيد
وكدا بردوا لازم اثر عليه بشغل في الاول
يعني بردوا هبذل طاقه


دا كلام قريب من حاجه درسناها كتير
اسمها مجموعه مولد محرك
يعني المولد مربوط مع المحرك
اللي بيحرك شفت المولد ....المحرك
واللي بيغذي المحرك بالكهربا...المولد
بس فيه الاول طاقه مؤثره + مفاقيد +....

يعني ممكن تتحرك من النقطه دي
انما تقول كسر الطاقه وهنجيب طاقه من العدم

تطور المنظومه دي
تطور وتحسن استهلاك الطاقه وترشيدها سواء بالتصميم الجيد او رفع الكفاءه ا و ا و او 


وشكرا
بس موضوع 2012 دا كان فيلم
ويعني 2012 قريبها كلها 8 شهور

فكرتني وانا صغير 
وانا في الابتدائي كانوا بيقولو في سنه 2000 ان العربيه هتمشي بعصير القصب
الوقتي بنقول هنمشيها بالميه 
سبحان الله


----------



## pic2007 (14 أبريل 2011)

*العقل الصريح لا يخالف النقل الصحيح*

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/font]​ [font=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/font]​ 


[font=&quot]مآساة استخدام العقل في تاريخنا:
[/font]
[font=&quot]تولّى ابن رشد منصب القضاء [/font][font=&quot]في اشبيلية، وأقبل على تفسير آثار أرسطو، تلبية لرغبة الخليفة الموحدي أبي يعقوب[/font][font=&quot] يوسف، وكان قد دخل في خدمته بواسطة [/font][font=&quot]الفيلسوف [/font][font=&quot]ابن الطفيل، ثم عاد إلى قرطبة حيث تولى منصب قاضي[/font][font=&quot]ا لقضاة، وبعد ذلك بنحو عشر سنوات أُلحق بالبلاط المراكشي كطبيب الخليفة [/font][font=&quot]الخاص.[/font]​ [font=&quot]لكن الحكمة والسياسة وعزوف [/font][font=&quot]الخليفة الجديد ( أبو يوسف يعقوب المنصور 1184 - 1198 ) عن الفلاسفة[/font][font=&quot] ناهيك عن دسائس الأعداء والحاقدين، جعل المنصور[/font][font=&quot]ينكب فيلسوفنا قاضي القضاة وطبيبه الخاص، ويتهمه مع ثلة من [/font][font=&quot]مبغضيه بالكفر والضلال ثم يبعده إلى "أليسانه" (بلدة صغيرة بجانب قرطبة أغلبها من [/font][font=&quot]اليهود[/font][font=&quot])، ولا يتورع عن حرق جميع مؤلفاته [/font][font=&quot]الفلسفية[/font][font=&quot]،[/font][font=&quot]وحظر الاشتغال [/font][font=&quot]بالفلسفة والعلوم جملة، ما[/font][font=&quot]عدا [/font][font=&quot]الطب،[/font][font=&quot]والفلك، والحساب.[/font]​ 
​ [font=&quot]هجرة الميت والحي: ويبدو أن هذه الكلمات، التي نقتبسها تنطوي على معنى أعمق من مجرد انعزال الفيلسوف التنويري والعقلاني ابن رشد آنذاك عن الحياة العامة، ليعكف على مشروعه العلمي، بل صار في واقعه التاريخي انعزالا له، ولفكره ولفلسفته العقلانية التنويرية الحرة، وانعزاله حتى عن تاريخنا العربي المعاصر فيما أينع وأثمر مشروعه العلمي في أوروبا التي أخذت مراوح النهضة والنور فيها الدوران فيما كانت مراوح الدروشة العثمانية والمملوكية تدور عندنا في الاتجاه المعاكس للتاريخ، ولعل نقل جثمانه إلى قرطبة ـ فيما يبدو انه تطبيق لوصيته - بعد أن كان قد دفن في جبانة تاغزوت بمراكش، يكتسي ظلالا حزينة ومعبرة عن قطيعة لا عن وداع. يروي ابن[/font][font=&quot]عربي في ‘الفتوحات المكية’ أنه كان حاضرا عند وداع جثمان ابن رشد فيقول: فلما وضع التابوت الذي فيه جسده على الدابة من جانب، جُعلت تآليفه ـ كتبه ومؤلفاته ـ تعادله من الجانب المقابل…وهكذا اتجه جثمان ابن رشد[/font][font=&quot]الميت ومؤلفاته الحية شمالا[/font]!​ 
[font=&quot]فماهو رأي العلماء عندنا حول ابن رشد، حسنا:
[/font]​ ​ [font=&quot]رأي شيخ الإسلام في الرجل سيء، مثله في ذلك مثل كثير من العلماء، حتى من المالكية، بل إن كثيرا من علماء الأندلس المعاصرين له قد رموه بالزندقة، وأوقعوا به عند السلطان، وأفتوا بحرق كتبه، وناله في ذلك محنة شديدة مشهورة كما سلف،[/font]​ 

لكن الآراء السابقة لها تفسير: يتعلق باستخدام العقل عموما فعلى سبيل المثال

​ *[font=&quot]الكيمياء محرمة بلا جدال[/font]*
[font=&quot]يقول ابن تيمية في الفتاوى عن رأيه في الكيمياء[/font][font=&quot]: ([/font][font=&quot]وحقيقة "الكيمياء " إنما هي تشبيه المخلوق وهو باطل في[/font][font=&quot] العقل والله تعالى ليس كمثله شيء لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته ولا في أفعاله. وكل ما أنتجته الكيمياء من منتجات هي مضاهاة لخلق الله، وبالتالي هي محرمة[/font][font=&quot]). [/font][font=&quot]الفتاوى، كتاب "الفقه"، البيع، باب الخيار، مسألة: عمل الكيمياء هل تصح بالعقل أو تجوز[/font][font=&quot]بالشرع (الطبعة الأولى: مجلد 29، ص 368[/font][font=&quot]).
[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]ويقول ابن تيمية عن عالم الكيمياء[/font][font=&quot]جابر بن حيان: (وأما جابر بن حيان صاحبُ المصنفات المشهورة عند الكيماوية،فمجهولٌ، لا يعرف، وليسَ له ذكرٌ بين أهل العلم، ولا بين أهل الدين) (نفس الجزء صفحة 369[/font][font=&quot]).

[/font]​ [font=&quot]أقول : وجابر بن حيان ( توفي 161 هـ أو 200 هـ اختلفوا فيه ) هذا ننقل ترجمته من كتاب الأعلام للزركلي (2/103[/font]) :
[ [font=&quot]جابر بن حيان بن عبد الله الكوفي أبو موسى ، فيلسوف كيميائي كان يعرف بالصوفي ، من أهل الكوفة وأصله من خراسان اتصل بالبرامكة وانقطع إلى أحدهم جعفر بن يحيى ، وتوفي بطوس ، له تصانيف كثيرة ، قيل عددها (232) كتاباً ، وقيل بلغت خمسمائة ، ضاع أكثرها ، وترجم ما بقي منها إلى اللاتينية ، ومما بين أيدينا من كتبه ـ أو الكتب المنسوبة إليه ـ[/font] ( [font=&quot]مجموع رسائل ـ ط ) نحو ألف صفحة ، و ( أسرار الكيمياء ) ط ، و ( علم الهيئة ) ط ، و ( أصول الكيمياء ) ط ، و ( المكتسب ) ط مع شرح بالفارسية للجلدكي ، وكتاب في ( السموم ) خ ، و ( تصحيحات كتب أفلاطون ) خ ، و[/font] ( [font=&quot]الخمائر ) خ ، و ( الرحمة ) خ ، و ( كتاب الخواص ) الكبير المعروف بالمقالات الكبرى والرسائل السبعين ، و ( الرياض ) خ ، و ( صندوق الحكمة ) خ ، و ( العهد ) خ في الكيمياء ، وأكثر هذه المخطوطات رسائل ، ولجابر شهرة كبيرة عند الإفرنج بما نقلوه من كتبه في بدء يقظتهم العلمية ، قال برتلو[/font] : ( [font=&quot]لجابر في الكيمياء ما لأرسطو طاليس قبله في المنطق ، وهو أول من استخرج حامض الكبريتيك ، وسماه زيت الزاج ، وأول من اكتشف الصودا الكاوية ، وأول من استحضر ماء الذهب ، وينسب إليه استحضار مركبات أخرى مثل : كربونات البوتاسيوم ، وكربونات الصوديوم ، وقد درس خصاص مركبات الزئبق واستحضرها[/font] ) [font=&quot]، وقال لوبون : ( تتألف من كتب جابر موسوعة علمية تحتوي على خلاصة ما وصل إليه علم الكيمياء عند العرب في عصره ، وقد اشتملت كتبه على بيان مركبات كيماوية كانت مجهولة قبله ، وهو أول من وصف أعمال التقطير والتبلور والتذويب والتحويل الخ[/font] ) ] . 


[font=&quot]أترك لكم مهمة التعليق والاستنتاج

[/font]​ [font=&quot]تحياتي.[/font]​


----------



## pic2007 (15 أبريل 2011)

*النهاية؟*



zamalkawi قال:


> بما أنك غزير العلم هكذا، فلماذا لا تقنعنا "علميا" بكلامك بدلا من المقالات ونقل الآراء؟



أنا لا أقول أن من الوجب على طالب العلم أن يجثو على ركبتيه عند العلماء، لكن من الواجب احترامهم ولو قليلا حسنا لنلقي نظرة:


zamalkawi قال:


> عندي سؤال غير بريء
> لماذا بعض المتحمسين بشدة للمحركات دائمة الحركة لا يجيدون التعبير باللغة العربية، فلا نفهم شيئا مما يكتبون؟


ربما تكون زلة لسان، لكن هنا:


zamalkawi قال:


> هذه النقطة قلتها لك مرارا وتكرارا، ولكنك تصر عليها
> يا سيد بيك الأمر ليس استعراضا أو تفاخرا بالعلم أو ذكر أشياء لا يعرفها الآخرون للشعور بالفوقية أو تسفيه معرفة الآخرين


لكن الأمر لا يتوقف عند شخصي فقط، هنا يقول:


zamalkawi قال:


> أنا لم أقل بنبذ آراء العلماء، ولكن أقول أن العالم مهما بلغت مكانته، فهو لديه تصورات ونظريات، ولكي يأتي عالم، مهما كان كبيرا، ويقول أن مبدأ الارتياب يؤدي لكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، فهذا كلام كبير، ولا يمكن أن نأخذه كحقيقة مسلم بها، لمجرد أن عالما كبيرا قاله



حسب وجهة نظر السيد الفاضل فعالم ذو" وزن كبير" يفقد مصداقيته تماما عندما يقول بامكانية وواقعية الطاقة المجانية 
كما أنه يجب قفل المختبرات لأنه لا يجب أن ننساق لفكرة لمجرد ان عالما يقول بها أو يعتقد هكذا
فيجب تقديم الاثباتات الرسمية، تطبيقا للأسلوب العلمي 


zamalkawi قال:


> هذا بالإضافة إلى أنك بالفعل لم تضع أي مصادر تقول أن "مبدأ الارتياب يؤدي إلى كسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة" إلا مواقع جامعات عربية، مع احترامي لها، ولكننا نعرف مدى تأخر الوطن العربي في هذا المجال، وصفحة شخصية لعالم كمبيوتر وليس عالم فيزياء، لمجرد أن صفحته الشخصية تقع في موقع جامعة كبيرة



أليست هذه نقطة تحسب لصالح مروجي الطاقة الحرة ولو كانت قليلة، علاوة على أن الدكتور الوحيد الذي شارك في النقاش كان قد اعترف باختلال الطاقة 


د حسين قال:


> لقد تأخرت بالرد وأهملت مضمونه .. انا اعترفت باختلال الطاقة في واحدة من الذرات وسألت عن حال باقي الذرات وهذا لم تنوه له ؟؟؟​


وكنت أفترض أحد محاوي سيوجه سؤالا للدكتور بعد قوله: اختلال الطاقة ، على الأقل فنحن في نقاش يهدف للحقيقة أو هكذا مفروض لأتفاجأ تماما بمن يطلب من الدكتور السكوت فقط
لذلك ليس غريبا رد من هذا الشكل:


zamalkawi قال:


> سيد بيك
> لم أنسحب، ولكني غير مؤهل للرد
> على كل حال، كلكم لا تختلفون عن بعضكم البعض
> تتعمدون الاستفزاز


يمكن القول أن الحوار كان بدون علم، ماعدا الدكتورالمبجل حتى ولو كان دكتورا في علوم الغابات

لذلك لم تتم الاجابة على التساؤلات مثلا:
ماهو تعريف الطاقة، الجهد ، الشحنة و..
أين هي المعادلات وكيف اشتقت معادلة قانون بقاء الطاقة المفترض المزعوم


في النهاية سأكون شجاعا لأعلن:
انا مخطئ فكل وجهة النظر الرسمية صحيحة تماما
حتى أن الانسان كان أصله قرد أو ربما ببغاء والعائلة الكريمة المتبقية..
الموارد محدودة فيجب وقف معدلات التزايد السكاني فكيف سنطعم كل هذه الافواه الجائعة؟
تارة بالحرب وتارة بالسلم، العادة الجاهلية القديمة وأد البنات يجب " دراستها وكل العادات المقية اخواتها" وارجاعها بطريقة أو بأخرى فالانسان كان يعيش في الغابة " الجاهلية"


مبروك عليكم التقدم العلمي
تحياتي.


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 أبريل 2011)

لماذا لم تسلم بتحية الإسلام أعتبرتني ملحد ولا ايه

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
‎ 




pic2007 قال:


> أخي سنعرف من هو الذي يتحدث بدون علم
> ‏‎


‎

كلمات تدل على انك على صواب و الجميع خاطئ
مع أن انك لا تمتلك دليل بالبرهان على ما تقول 
بل هي بعض المقولات التي سمعتها و أنا نقدتهم كلهم بالدليل

فأنت الآن من الفروض عليك أن تكون محايدا على الأقل 
اما إذا اردت أن تنتقل إلي
مرحلة رفض المحرك الدائم فهذه مرحلة أخرى 




‏‎


pic2007 قال:


> ‎
> 
> لماذا لا تكتب المعادلات المذكورة بدل الكلام فقط؟



لاني من المستحيل أن اكتب كتاب على المنتدى
لأنها تستغرق وقتا كبيرا
ليس يسعني



pic2007 قال:


> أخي لماذا تتناقض في قولك وتستنج أن الطاقة محفوظة وتتناسى أنك قد اعتمدت على فرضية انحفاظها؟



لم أقل مرة واحده أن 
أن قانون بقاء الطاقة مثبت بل أقول هي حقيقة‎ 




pic2007 قال:


> أخي أنت من يدعي أن الطاقة محفوظة لذلك من المنطقي أن نطلب منك كتابة ذلك رياضيا؟ أليس هذا هو المفروض؟






pic2007 قال:


> المطلوب ممن يدعي -والجميع تقريبا- انحفاظ الطاقة أن يكتب هذا الكلام رياضيا بدل رمي الاخرين بالجهل؟
> ‏‎ ‎



أخي بيك 
تريد أن أثبت قانون بقاء الطاقة في النظرية الكلاسيكية
أن كل المعادلات التي في الكتب تحقق قانون بقاء الطاقة ‎ 
و كذلك استنتج قانون بقاء الطاقة بالاستنتاج الاستقراءي
و هو من طرق الاثبات

سوف أكتب لك قانون بقاء الطاقة في مثال قريبا

اما في النظرية النسبية 
تعتمد على قانون بقاء الكتلة أيضا فرضا
فهي محققة فيها دائما
لأنها مثبتة علي أساس قانون بقاء الكتلة

كما في ميكانيكا الكم
وسوف أوضح لك ذلك في مشاركة قادمة إن شاء الله 
‎ 


pic2007 قال:


> ملاحظة: قد لا أكتب كل ما أعرفه وهذا شئ طبيعي تماما - فهذه المعادلات ليس سهلا الحصول عليها- لذلك لا داعي للاتهامات



لم تحصل علي هذة المعادلات حتى الآن 

و تتكلم هكذا !؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ‏
> 
> لذلك لم تتم الاجابة على التساؤلات مثلا:
> ماهو تعريف الطاقة، الجهد ، الشحنة و..
> أين هي المعادلات وكيف اشتقت معادلة قانون بقاء الطاقة المفترض المزعوم



سؤال غريب 
الطالب في المرحلة الثانوية يجاوبك عليه

نحن في سنة ٢٠١١
لسنا في عصر الجاهلي 


اما قانون بقاء الطاقة
فالإثبات استقراءي

أكتب مثالا في الواقع 
و أوجد القوة 
وسوف أذكر لك في هذا النظام قانون بقاء الطاقة


----------



## zamalkawi (15 أبريل 2011)

سيد بيك
أنت من يحاول إقناعنا بشيء لم يقله أحد غيرك، وبالتالي لن أجثو على ركبي طالبا منك أن تقنعني، أما الاحترام فهو موجود، سواء كنت طالب علم أو لست طالب علم، فأنا أحترمك لأنك إنسان
أما أنت، يا من تحاول إقناعنا، فلن أقول أنك مطالب بأن تجثو على ركبك حتى نقتنع، ولكني سأطلب منك شيئا آخر، وهو أن تحلى بالأمانة في الانتقاد
فأنت تتهمني بعدم الاحترام، ولتدلل على كلامك اقتبست كلاما قليلا جدا من مشاركات كثييييرة جدا، وقلت أنه دليل على أنني لا أحترم العلماء
هل لأحترم العلماء علي أن أقبل رأيهم بدون مناقشة، كأنهم أنبياء حتى لو تكلموا بدون دليل. أنا كل ما قلته في هذا الصدد (وفقا للاقتباسات أعلاه) أننا لا يجب أن نأخذ كلام أي عالم على أنه حقيقة مسلم بها، فأين عدم الاحترام في هذا؟ اتق الله
ووضعت اقتباسا آخر قلت فيه أن الأمر ليس تفاخرا بالعلم، أو ذكر أشياء غير معروفة للكثيرين حتى يشعر قائلها بالفوقية
ولكنك لم تضع السياق الذي قلت فيه هذا الكلام
لقد قلت هذا الكلام بعد إصرارك عدة مرات على النقاش من خلال مبادئ رياضية وفيزيائية لا يدرسها المهندسون، وتكبرت وقلت ما معناه أن هذه الأشياء ألف باء النقاش العلمي، ورغم أنني كنت قد وجهتك أكثر من مرة إلى أن هذه الاشياء ليست معلومات المهندس العادي، وهذا منتدى اسمه منتدى المهندسين وليس منتدى العلميين
فأين عدم الاحترام في هذا؟ من منا الذي لا يحترم الآخرين؟ أنا أم من يصر على الحديث في مواضيع غير مفهومة ويقول ما يفهم منه أن الآخرون جهلة لأنهم لا يعرفونها لأن هذه الأشياء اساسيات على حد قولك

والآن تعود لتتهرب من وضع المصادر التي طالما طالبتك بها
أنت لم تضع مصادر إلا لجامعات عربية، وكلنا يعرف مدى تأخر الجامعات العربية في هذا المجال
وصنعت ضجة كبيرة على ما أسميته مصدرا من جامعة محترمة، بينما هذا المصدر ليس إلا الصفحة الشخصية لخبير كمبيوتر، وليس فيزياء
أعطني مصدرا "محترما" يقول بأن مبدأ هايزنبرج يعني فشل مبدأ حفظ الطاقة
أنا شككت في مصادرك للاسباب المذكورة أعلاه، فطالما معلومتك صحيحة، لماذا لا تأتي بمصدر لا نختلف عليه؟؟؟

ومرة أخرى تقول أنني طلبت من الدكتور السكوت، ولم تقل لماذا طلبته
قلت له لا تتعب نفسك في عناء الرد على العبارة التي قالها "خبير الكمبيوتر" فهو ليس مصدرا يعتد به
بالضبط كأن يأتي شخص لا يعرف أي شيء عن كرة القدم ولم يشاهدها ولا مرة في حياته، ويأتي ليقول أن هدف الزمالك في حرس الحدود أمس كان من تسلل، ثم تأتي أنت لتقتبس قوله، وقتها لن أتعب نفسي بالرد على هذا الشخص
يا سيد بيك، لماذا لا تأتي بمصدر "محترم" كي نناقشه؟ طالما كلامك صحيح، فتهربك غير مفهوم

مناقشة تعريفات الطاقة والجهد والشحنة إلخ مناقشة ليست سهلة، وتحتاج لخبراء، فبالله عليك كيف لأمر يختلف فيه فطاحل الفيزيائيين يناقشه مجموعة من المهندسين في منتدى على الإنترنت
بالمناسبة، سأقول لك معلومة من المفترض أنك تعرفها، وهي أن المهندس ليس متخصصا في الفيزياء بطبعه، وأي مهندس يعرف الكثير عن الفيزياء، فسيكون إما بسبب قراءة حرة أو دراسات عليا متخصصة
أما المهندس العادي (حتى لو حاصل على الدكتوراه) ليس بالضرورة متخصصا في الفيزياء

بالنسبة لمعادلة قانون حفظ الطاقة، فأنا لي وجهة نظر في هذا الأمر، وهي أن الأفضل من تسمية "قانون حفظ الطاقة" أن نقول "مبدأ حفظ الطاقة" وهذا المبدأ يمكن صياغته في عدة صور مختلفة بعدة قوانين مختلفة حسب الحالة قيد الدراسة، وكلها تتمحور حول أن الطاقة الداخلة تساوي الطاقة الخارجة، والطاقة هنا بكل صورها، كالحركية والحرارية والشغل الميكانيكي إلى آخره
فمثلا "قانون" حفظ الطاقة في الثرموداينمكس للنظام المغلق يختلف عن "قانون" حفظ الطاقة في الثرمودايناميكس للنظام المفتوح

والآن، سأحاول أن تكون هذه هي آخر مرة أرد فيها بصورة شخصية هكذا بعيدة عن الحوار العلمي، وسأحاول أن يكون التجاهل هو الرد على تهربك المستمر
ومرة ثانية سأقول لك: طالما أنك غزير العلم، اقنعنا بوجهة نظرك بدلا من النقل عن مقالات


----------



## zamalkawi (15 أبريل 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> سؤال غريب
> الطالب في المرحلة الثانوية يجاوبك عليه
> 
> نحن في سنة ٢٠١١
> ...


أخي محمد
أظن السيد بيك لا يقصد التعريفات الكلاسيكية
فهي موجودة في الكتب ويعرفها طالب الثانوي كما قلت
ولكن أظنه يقصد ما هو أعمق
ما هي الشحنة؟ سؤال صعب الإجابة عليه بالفعل
وقس على هذا ما هي الكتلة؟ ما هو الإلكترون؟
الجهد مثلا، هو الشغل لتحريك شحنة ما أو ما شابه (لا أذكر التعريف تحديدا، يمكنني الرجوع لكتب الفيزياء للتعريف الصحيح) هذا هو التعريف الكلاسيكي، والتي كانت تعرف الأشياء بتأثيرها، أو باستخدام كميات فيزيائية أخرى، بدون وضع تعريف للطبيعة الفيزيائية لهذه الأشياء
كما أن كثير من هذه التعريفات تم وضعها قبل اكتشافات كثيرة في علم الفيزياء، وتم تركها لأنها تؤدي الغرض، فالتعريف الكلاسيكي ليس خطأ ولكنه ليس كافي لتفسير معنى الكمية الفيزيائية
ربما يحضرني الآن المثال الشهير لاتجاه الكهرباء، فكلنا يعرف أن الكهرباء "تسري" من الموجب للسالب، وبعدها تم اكتشاف أن سريان الكهرباء يكون عادة بسبب سريان الشحنات السالبة، الإلكترونات (ليس دائما ولكن في الغالب)، رغم هذا تم ترك اتجاه سريان الكهرباء وفقا للتعريف الكلاسيكي، أي من السالب للموجب
هذا المثال بعيد بعض الشيء عن محور النقاش ولكني استخدمته لبيان الفارق بين المفهوم الكلاسيكي واكتشاف معلومات فيزيائية جديدة


----------



## abbo (15 أبريل 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ‎
> 
> كلام جميل
> تقول
> ...



بخصوص يوجد اثبات أو لا يوجد نخليها للايام دي اصلوا مش مقامها هنا
اما ما هو مطلوب منك لا شئ
لماذا مطلوب مني البلاغ ؟ لأنو شئ مقتنع بيه ونفسي كمان اقنع غيري يعني ما يكونش الخير ليا وحدي وانام علي كدا :9: ... بس


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي محمد
> أظن السيد بيك لا يقصد التعريفات الكلاسيكية
> فهي موجودة في الكتب ويعرفها طالب الثانوي كما قلت
> ولكن أظنه يقصد ما هو أعمق
> ...



أخي زملكاوي 

أن كل ما كتبته له تعريف محدد لا يتغير

ينقسم إلى قسمان

الأول مقياس معايرة
هو تحديد مقياس ثابت للوحدات نقيس علية

فمثلا ماذا يعني ١ متر
هل ممكن يختلف فيه اثنان

لذلك

تم حفظ كل مقياس الوحدات في نماذج معايرة تحفظ في معامل خاصة تسمى 
معامل المعايرة تمتاز بالدقة و الثبات

أو تحديد مقياس بصفات خاصة
مثل درجة تجمد الماء و درجة الغليان

مثال ماذا يعني ١ كجم
هو اسطوانة من البلاتين
محفوظة في درجة صفر سيلزيوس في معمل المعايرة في أمريكا المتحدة و معامل المعايرة الاخرى

لماذا الالكترون ذا شحنة سالبة

نحن الذين اتفقنا على انه سالب و البرتون موجب
و تعطي نفس النتيجة 
لو كنا فرضنا العكس

مثال إذا كان عندك كتابان متشابهان سميت 
الأول ج و الثاني ع
هل ممكن تجيب لماذا


ثانيا تعريف الكميات الفيزيائية 
هو تعريف يعطى علي شكل قانون أو مفهوم

و لا يختلف في الثانوية عن الجامعة الا في انه يدرس حالات خاصة

فمثلا يدرس الحركة في خط مستقيم و هي في الأصل في الفراغ

و هذة الكميات لا تختلف من نظام احداثيات لآخر
حتى في النسبية
فهو تعريف لا يتغير

و اختلف في هذا تعريف الطاقة فكان 
القدرة على بذل شغل

أي انه اعلى شغل يمكن الحصول علية من الجسم

ثم ما لبس أن تحول نتيجة و ليس تعريفا إلى
انه يطابق

مجموع طاقتي الوضع و الحركة 

لاحظ أن طاقة هذا الجسم
اما ثابته إذا كان لا يعتمد على الزمن 
أو متغيرة إذا اعتمد على الزمن 

و هذه القوانين المفترض انك درستها في الفرقة الأولي بالجامعة


----------



## essamamer28 (15 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز عندي فكرة طيبة هيا بنا نتكاتف من اجل إظهار كل ابتكارات الطاقة البديله وأقترح ان نكون منتدى ونلتقي من خلاله ونبدأبخطة نتعاون فيها لوجه الله ونصنع فريق يسمى (فريق الإبتكارات العربي)
وهذا الفريق سيكون له مقر غير معلن نجتهد ونصنع ما سيقوض علم الفزياء الأوربي ونصنع مجد العرب من جديد وكما قامت ثورات ضد الفساد نقوم بثورات عربية من أجل التطور من فضلكم راسلوني بسرعة حتى نبدأمن الأن وهذا الإيميل الخاص بي ([email protected] ) والله ده مش للشهرة ده عشان إحنا كعرب محتاجين نتخلص من التبعية للغرب ويبقى فكرنا وعلمنا متحرر ونقدر نعدي المحن إلي إحنا بنمر بيها دلوقتي مش بعد دقيقة واحده يلا نبدأ حلمنا سلام


----------



## pic2007 (16 أبريل 2011)

*فكرة طيبة*



essamamer28 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز عندي فكرة طيبة هيا بنا نتكاتف من اجل إظهار كل ابتكارات الطاقة البديله وأقترح ان نكون منتدى ونلتقي من خلاله ونبدأبخطة نتعاون فيها لوجه الله ونصنع فريق يسمى (فريق الإبتكارات العربي)
> وهذا الفريق سيكون له مقر غير معلن نجتهد ونصنع ما سيقوض علم الفزياء الأوربي ونصنع مجد العرب من جديد وكما قامت ثورات ضد الفساد نقوم بثورات عربية من أجل التطور من فضلكم راسلوني بسرعة حتى نبدأمن الأن وهذا الإيميل الخاص بي ([email protected] ) والله ده مش للشهرة ده عشان إحنا كعرب محتاجين نتخلص من التبعية للغرب ويبقى فكرنا وعلمنا متحرر ونقدر نعدي المحن إلي إحنا بنمر بيها دلوقتي مش بعد دقيقة واحده يلا نبدأ حلمنا سلام


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الفاضل هذه الفكرة طيبة وستضاف الى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله، لكن لدي بعض الأسئلة رجاءا:


ماهي الأهداف -الوسيلة للمشروع ؟


كما أن دعم ملتقى المهندسين العرب سيكون ضروريا لهذا المشروع
والأهم التجاوب من قبل الأعضاء


ملاحظة: يمكن التراسل عبر الخاص من أجل توضيح أكثر

ودمتم.


----------



## محمد.المصري (17 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ‎‏ ‏
> لماذا لا ترحنا وتكتب المعادلات والاثباتات؟
> 
> ‏



أخي الكريم بيك

قد سألتني عن اثبات معادلة شرودنجر في ميكانيكا الكم 
‏‎ ‎و قلت لك انها تعتمد على
قانون بقاء الطاقة

فإن ميكانيكا الكم 
تم اثبات معادلتها عن طريق قانون بقاء الطاقة
فلذلك فإن كل ما تشمله
يحقق قانون بقاء الطاقة‎ 
حتى لو كان مبدأ عدم اليقين

و الآن في المرفق ابسط
طريقة لاثبات معادلة شرودنجر 
و كذلك توجد طرق للاثبات تعتمد على معادلة
الهاميليتون جاكوبيان
و لكن الاثبات معقد


و هذا اثبات بسيط موضح قليلا 

تابع المرفق


----------



## pic2007 (17 أبريل 2011)

*لتكن تجارب تيسلا*

السلام عليكم

سيد زملكاوي
لاحظ أن w=q*u وهي علاقة تربط بين الطاقة الشحنة الجهد
اذا فقدنا تعريف أحد تلك الثلاثية فسنفقد تعاريفها جميعا
فبعد التجربة والتي نسميها "عملية اغتيال الأثير" نتج عنها غياب هذا الأثير لكن كل التعاريف كانت مبنية على أساس وجود الأثير، وكان من المفروض والمنطقي أن تتم اعادة بناء التعاريف وهو مالم يتم حتى الآن، وكان رد وجهة النظر الرسمية هو بابقاء كل التعاريف كما هي لأن الأثير _عملي!!!_

يجب على العلماء أن يبنوا النظريات بشكل منطقي والا فان ما يتعاملون معه ليس علما حقيقيا 
فكم أصبحت مراجعنا ومناهجنا الدراسية مربكة ومتناقضة وتعج بالأساطير والخرافات!
 
ملاحظة: الأسلوب العلمي الصحيح وهو أيضا أسلوب المهندسين هو في اجراء التجربة والاستناد اليها وخصوصا اذا كانت النظرية يدعمها علماء كبار مرموقين.



محمد.المصري قال:


> قد سألتني عن اثبات معادلة شرودنجر في ميكانيكا الكم
> ‏‎ ‎و قلت لك انها تعتمد على
> قانون بقاء الطاقة
> 
> ...


 السيد الفاضل 
هل تود فعلا اقناعنا بالكلام السابق؟
هل تعتمد على فرضية انحفاظ الطاقة لنستنتج لاحقا أن الطاقة محفوظة؟ هل هذا ماتدعونا له؟ هل هذا ما تروج له فعلا؟

ورد في مشاركة سابقة أن بالامكان اشتقاق معادلة شرودنجر بطريقة كلاسيكية تماما وأن هذه المعادلة تخفي الموجة الطولانية {موجة تيسلا} فأين الرد على هذه النقطة!!!؟؟؟

أرجو ملاحظة أنه توجد موجة طولانية مقبولة من طرف وجهة النظر الرسمية!!!

اليكم تجربة تعود لتيسلا نحصل منها على طاقة كهربائية وبالكمية المطلوبة و مجانية تماما
الشق العملي:
يقول تسلا أن بالامكان نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا وبكفاءة عالية جدا، وكالعادة لم تقبل وجهة النظر الرسمية هذه الحقيقة الا مؤخرا حيث تمت اعادة اكتشاف هذه التجربة.
فحسب تيسلا يتم استخدام واحد كيلوواط لكننا نتحصل على ملايين كيلوواط عند الخرج؟

أعتقد أن براءة الاختراع لتيسلا حول نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا متوفرة على الانترنت وبالامكان الرجوع اليها


تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (17 أبريل 2011)

essamamer28 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز عندي فكرة طيبة هيا بنا نتكاتف من اجل إظهار كل ابتكارات الطاقة البديله وأقترح ان نكون منتدى ونلتقي من خلاله ونبدأبخطة نتعاون فيها لوجه الله ونصنع فريق يسمى (فريق الإبتكارات العربي)
> وهذا الفريق سيكون له مقر غير معلن نجتهد ونصنع ما سيقوض علم الفزياء الأوربي ونصنع مجد العرب من جديد وكما قامت ثورات ضد الفساد نقوم بثورات عربية من أجل التطور من فضلكم راسلوني بسرعة حتى نبدأمن الأن وهذا الإيميل الخاص بي ([email protected] ) والله ده مش للشهرة ده عشان إحنا كعرب محتاجين نتخلص من التبعية للغرب ويبقى فكرنا وعلمنا متحرر ونقدر نعدي المحن إلي إحنا بنمر بيها دلوقتي مش بعد دقيقة واحده يلا نبدأ حلمنا سلام


أرجو ألا يكون السيد الفاضل قد أصابه مكروه لا قدر الله
وشكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم



و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

‏ ‏‎


pic2007 قال:


> السيد الفاضل
> هل تود فعلا اقناعنا بالكلام السابق؟
> هل تعتمد على فرضية انحفاظ الطاقة لنستنتج لاحقا أن الطاقة محفوظة؟ هل هذا ماتدعونا له؟ هل هذا ما تروج له فعلا؟



هذه هي الحقيقة التي أنت مبتعد عنها

و تريد أن تهرب الآن 
و لكن إلى أين ؟!
أنا موجود معاك دائما

انصحك أن تغير اسم العضوية من جديد

لانك اعترفت أن المحرك الدائم يعمل على مبدأ عدم اليقين
و أثبت لك أن مبدأ عدم اليقين مستنتج من قانون بقاء الطاقة لأنه جزء من ميكانيكا الكم

فلا يمكن أن تفرض صححة علاقة ثم تثبت انها لا تطبق 

و كذلك لك أخطاء كبيرة في المنتدى لو جمعتها في موضوع جعلته باسمك 
و ليكن "أخطاء بيك في المنتدي"
سيكون ذلك عيبا لك في المنتدى



pic2007 قال:


> ورد في مشاركة سابقة أن بالامكان اشتقاق معادلة شرودنجر بطريقة كلاسيكية تماما وأن هذه المعادلة تخفي الموجة الطولانية {موجة تيسلا} فأين الرد على هذه النقطة!!!؟؟؟




لم اعتبر لها لأنها كانت بالكلام فقط 
و أنا لا اعتبر بالكلام
أين الاثبات؟



pic2007 قال:


> اليكم تجربة تعود لتيسلا نحصل منها على طاقة كهربائية وبالكمية المطلوبة و مجانية تماما



لا تستعجل



pic2007 قال:


> الشق العملي:
> يقول تسلا أن بالامكان نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا وبكفاءة عالية جدا،



الكفاءة محصورة من صفر إلى ١
أي أن الطاقة الخارجة أقل دائما من الطاقة الداخلة
أي أن الفقد في الطاقة قليل



pic2007 قال:


> فحسب تيسلا يتم استخدام واحد كيلوواط لكننا نتحصل على ملايين كيلوواط عند الخرج؟



شكلك لا تعلم الوحدات
ليست الوات وحدة طاقة

تعلم الوحدات في اسم العضوية الجديد لك


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> يقول تسلا أن بالامكان نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا وبكفاءة عالية جدا، وكالعادة لم تقبل وجهة النظر الرسمية هذه الحقيقة الا مؤخرا حيث تمت اعادة اكتشاف هذه التجربة.
> فحسب تيسلا يتم استخدام واحد كيلوواط لكننا نتحصل على ملايين كيلوواط عند الخرج؟


معذرة، أرى بعض التناقض في العبارة السابقة
تقول أن تسلا نقل الطاقة الكهربية لاسلكيا، وهذا رائع، ومعروف أيضا، فنحن نعرف أن تسلا فعل هذا
ولكن ما علاقة النقل بأن أحصل على طاقة فائضة؟
فأنا عندما أنقل كيلوجرام من الطماطم بكفاءة عالية، سأحصل في النهاية على 950 جرام من الطماطم، وليس على 10 كيلوجرام من الطماطم!!!
وكذلك بالنسبة للطاقة
فعندما يقول تسلا أنه "نقل" الطاقة بكفاءة، فمعنى هذا أن الطاقة التي تم استقبالها تقل بصورة طفيفة عن الطاقة التي أرسلها المصدر، ولا يعني هذا بالتأكيد أن المصدر "سينقل" واحد كيلو واط فتصل إلى الطرف الآخر مليون كيلو واط!!
ألا ترى معي هذا التناقض يا سيد بيك؟؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة، أرى بعض التناقض في العبارة السابقة
> تقول أن تسلا نقل الطاقة الكهربية لاسلكيا، وهذا رائع، ومعروف أيضا، فنحن نعرف أن تسلا فعل هذا
> ولكن ما علاقة النقل بأن أحصل على طاقة فائضة؟
> فأنا عندما أنقل كيلوجرام من الطماطم بكفاءة عالية، سأحصل في النهاية على 950 جرام من الطماطم، وليس على 10 كيلوجرام من الطماطم!!!
> ...



أخي زملكاوي 

بالنسبة إلى الاشارات الكهربية يمكن باستخدام
‏٠.٠٠١ وات أن ينتج ١ وات 
أي تضاعفت القدرة ألف مرة

ولا يكون ذلك مخل بقانون بقاء الطاقة

و يعتمد على هذا
فكرة عمل روموت التليفزيون
باستخدام حجر بطارية

فإذا كانت البطارية تعمل ١ ثانية
و بقدرة ١ ميلي وات

لتنتج 

اشارة موجية 
بقدرة ١ وات في زمن ميلي ثانية

‏‎ ‎فإن

الطاقة في الطرفان ثابتة 
تساوي ١ ميلي جول

الأخ بيك يلعب بالوحدات
و هو لا يعرف عنها شيء
‎ ‎


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أبريل 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي زملكاوي
> 
> بالنسبة إلى الاشارات الكهربية يمكن باستخدام
> ‏٠.٠٠١ وات أن ينتج ١ وات
> ...


سيدي الفاضل، أنا مهندس وأعرف ما هو تضخيم الطاقة
ولكن السيد بيك قال "نقل" الطاقة، وأنا أعني "نقل" الطاقة، ولم أذكر تضخيم الطاقة power amplification من قريب أو من بعيد


----------



## pic2007 (18 أبريل 2011)

*ليس غريبا أبدا*



zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة، أرى بعض التناقض في العبارة السابقة


بالطبع لا أرى تناقض


zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة، أرى بعض التناقض في العبارة السابقة
> تقول أن تسلا نقل الطاقة الكهربية لاسلكيا، وهذا رائع، ومعروف أيضا


بالطبع ليس معروفا ولا معترفا به حسب وجهة النظر الرسمية، فهذه القضية يحيط بها تكتم شديد


zamalkawi قال:


> ولكن ما علاقة النقل بأن أحصل على طاقة فائضة؟


هو ليس نقلا فقط بل مع التضخيم هل هذا هو الغريب؟


zamalkawi قال:


> فعندما يقول تسلا أنه "نقل" الطاقة بكفاءة، فمعنى هذا أن الطاقة التي تم استقبالها تقل بصورة طفيفة عن الطاقة التي أرسلها المصدر، ولا يعني هذا بالتأكيد أن المصدر "سينقل" واحد كيلو واط فتصل إلى الطرف الآخر مليون كيلو واط!!
> ألا ترى معي هذا التناقض يا سيد بيك؟؟


بصراحة من المحبط أن يكون الأمر هكذا
فحتى نقل الخبر يواجه بسيل من التساؤلات هذا في أحسن الأحوال، فما بالكم بمن سيحاول شرح الأمر

لنخرج قليلا من هذا الصندوق الذي يحكم ويقيد تفكير البعض

سيد زملكاوي
السيد تيسلا لا يتحدث عن نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا فقط بل أيضا تضخيمها والمثال يعود الى تيسلا وهو1 كيلوواط عند الدخل والحصول على ملايين الكيلوواط عند الخرج
 
تحياتي.


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> سيد زملكاوي
> السيد تيسلا لا يتحدث عن نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا فقط بل أيضا تضخيمها والمثال يعود الى تيسلا وهو1 كيلوواط عند الدخل والحصول على ملايين الكيلوواط عند الخرج


جميل
رغم أنك قلت في الأول أنه "نقل" الطاقة فقط ولكن ما علينا، سأعتبر هذا خطأ في التعبير
والآن بعد هذه الحقيقة "الصادمة"، هل لديك مصدر لها؟ أم أنها أيضا يتم التكتم عليها؟
لو أن ليس لديك مصدر سوى قولك، لأنها حقيقة يتم التكتم عليها أو لأن هناك أشرار يحاولون منع الطاقة الرخيصة أو المجانية عنا إلى آخرهن فاعذرني، كيف أقبل كلامك كمصدر؟؟؟
أما لو لديك مصدر، فأتنا به
لقد حاول السيد ساموك مرة إقناعنا بنفس الكلام، ثم انسحب فجأة من النقاش عند اللحظة التي كان من المفترض أن يكشف فيها عن "الحقيقة" ولم نره ثانية، لعل الأمر يختلف معك
أريد مصدرا موثوقا به يؤكد كلامك، فسامحني، كلامك ليس بمصدر


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> بصراحة من المحبط أن يكون الأمر هكذا
> فحتى نقل الخبر يواجه بسيل من التساؤلات هذا في أحسن الأحوال، فما بالكم بمن سيحاول شرح الأمر


بالطبع لا بد أن يواجه نقل الخبر بسيل من التساؤلاتن ما المحبط في هذا؟
أولا الخبر نفسه كان به تناقضا في الصياغة
ثانيا الخبر نفسه صادم، فهو يعني ببساطة أن حفظ الطاقة لا يسري، وبالطبع حقيقة كهذه لا تمر مرور الكرام
ثالثا هل تريد أن تنقل خبرا، بدون مصدر، فنعتبر كلامك مسلما به، ولا نواجهك بأسئلة؟؟
لا يوجد ما يحبط في هذا، الإحباط نابع من داخلك!!


----------



## pic2007 (18 أبريل 2011)

*غير معقول هذا الكلام ويضاف الى سابقه*



محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي زملكاوي
> 
> بالنسبة إلى الاشارات الكهربية يمكن باستخدام
> ‏٠.٠٠١ وات أن ينتج ١ وات
> ...



تقصد حضرتك السيد تيسلا، حسنا
ربما لاتعرف من هو مخترع الراديو من يكون؟

سيد محمد المصري
ان بضاعة تسلا ردت اليه، 
لماذا لا تقرأ براءة الأختراع لتسلا وبعدها تعلق كما يحلو لك بدل كيل الاتهامات للآخرين؟ اليس غريبا؟ 
تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (18 أبريل 2011)

*؟*



zamalkawi قال:


> بالطبع لا بد أن يواجه نقل الخبر بسيل من التساؤلاتن ما المحبط في هذا؟
> أولا الخبر نفسه كان به تناقضا في الصياغة
> ثانيا الخبر نفسه صادم، فهو يعني ببساطة أن حفظ الطاقة لا يسري، وبالطبع حقيقة كهذه لا تمر مرور الكرام
> ثالثا هل تريد أن تنقل خبرا، بدون مصدر، فنعتبر كلامك مسلما به، ولا نواجهك بأسئلة؟؟
> لا يوجد ما يحبط في هذا، الإحباط نابع من داخلك!!


لماذا لا تقرأ براءة الاختراع المذكورة العائدة لتسلا؟ لماذا لا يحاول أحدهم أن يبذل جهدا ايجابيا؟ أن يضيف؟
فقط نطرح الاسئلة؟ هل هذا هو النقاش المطلوب؟
اقرأ ما كتب تسلا وبعد ذلك علق كما يحلو لك؟


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أبريل 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> pic2007 قال:
> 
> 
> > سيد زملكاوي
> ...


لا زلت أنتظر الرد على هذه النقطة


----------



## pic2007 (18 أبريل 2011)

*تنبيه*



zamalkawi قال:


> لا زلت أنتظر الرد على هذه النقطة


عندما كتبت التالي



pic2007 قال:


> هل صمدت التجارب أمام " الاختبار العلمي الرصين" أو لم تصمد حسب ما يدعيه السيد الفاضل؟ حسنا لنر
> 
> هل تجرؤ جامعة غربية على دراسة أعمال نيكولا تيسلا؟ والادعاء بان تجاربه لن تعمل؟
> وهل من الوارد هنا الحديث عن دراسات أعدتها الجامعات العربية المحترمة؟
> ...


كان رد السيد زملكاوي هو:


zamalkawi قال:


> لا أستطيع الرد لأنني لا أعرف شيئا عن علم الاتصالات اللاسلكية


هل سيتراجع السيد الفاضل عن قوله ويناقش في علم الاتصالات اللاسلكية أم فقط سيكتفي "بالمصادر الرسمية" لهذا العلم.

تحياتي.


----------



## pic2007 (18 أبريل 2011)

*عجيب في بلاد العجائب*



zamalkawi قال:


> جميل
> رغم أنك قلت في الأول أنه "نقل" الطاقة فقط ولكن ما علينا، سأعتبر هذا خطأ في التعبير


اذا كان عندنا الوقت الكافي يمكننا مناقشة كل الأخطاء اللغوية والنحوية وماشابه وربما نجد أن لاختلاف الأقطار علاقة وغيرها من أساليب والاعيب قتل الوقت {لأن أمتنا العربية ليست لديها قضايا فكل مشاكلنا حلت منذ زمان بعيد ولم يعد لدينا ما يشغلنا فنحن حاليا في سعة من الوقت} بدل التركيز على جوهر الموضوع.....



zamalkawi قال:


> والآن بعد هذه الحقيقة "الصادمة"، هل لديك مصدر لها؟ أم أنها أيضا يتم التكتم عليها؟


هو بالفعل يتم التكتم عليها ويحيط بهذي القضية غموض شديد


zamalkawi قال:


> لو أن ليس لديك مصدر سوى قولك، لأنها حقيقة يتم التكتم عليها أو لأن هناك أشرار يحاولون منع الطاقة الرخيصة أو المجانية عنا إلى آخرهن فاعذرني، كيف أقبل كلامك كمصدر؟؟؟


يبدو أن البعض وصل به الامر الى حد الهوس بالمصادر الرسمية

سيدي الفاضل سامحني على طرح السؤال :
هل أنت محامي مهندس أم مهندس محامي؟
هل كنت تتأكد من وجود الختم والامضاء -كما تقول - على الكتاب أثنا ء دراسته فمن الجائز أن يكون أحدهم ينهل العلم من غير المصادر الرسمية؟

المفروض أن المهندس يتحدث عن التجارب وخصوصا اذا كانت الفكرة مدعومة من قبل علماء مرموقين
ولاحظ أنك بهذا تدعو الى غلق المختبرات - حسب وجهة نظرك- فلا يجب أن ننساق الى فكرة لمجرد أن عالما يقول بها أو هكذا يعتقد؟ صحيح؟



zamalkawi قال:


> جميل
> رغم أنك قلت في الأول أنه "نقل" الطاقة فقط ولكن ما علينا، سأعتبر هذا خطأ في التعبير
> والآن بعد هذه الحقيقة "الصادمة"، هل لديك مصدر لها؟ أم أنها أيضا يتم التكتم عليها؟
> لو أن ليس لديك مصدر سوى قولك، لأنها حقيقة يتم التكتم عليها أو لأن هناك أشرار يحاولون منع الطاقة الرخيصة أو المجانية عنا إلى آخرهن فاعذرني، كيف أقبل كلامك كمصدر؟؟؟
> أما لو لديك مصدر، فأتنا به



هل تحاكمني غيابيا؟

وكالعادة دائما وماذا بعد ذلك؟ هل ستناقش بعد تقديم المصادر؟
وربما أيضا يصفني أحدهم بالجهل وغير ذلك جزاءا لما قمت به؟ 

تحياتي.


----------



## محمد.المصري (18 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> لماذا لا تقرأ براءة الاختراع المذكورة العائدة لتسلا؟ لماذا لا يحاول أحدهم أن يبذل جهدا ايجابيا؟ أن يضيف؟
> فقط نطرح الاسئلة؟ هل هذا هو النقاش المطلوب؟
> اقرأ ما كتب تسلا وبعد ذلك علق كما يحلو لك؟



أخي قبل أن أعلق على تسلا الذي ليس معنا
أعلق عليك أولا

أنت تتهرب و لم تعترف بالخطأ فماذا ؟

الخطأ في مقالتك 

لم تعرف معنى كفاءة
انها محصورة بين ٠% و ١٠٠ %

و كفاءة عالية أصغر من ١٠٠ % و لا تساويها

و كذلك الخطأ في الوحدات

عبرت بوحدة الوات و هي وحدة قدرة على أساس انها وحدة طاقة 



و القدرة هي معدل تغير الطاقة
و وحدتها 
الوات
الحصان
نيوتن متر \ ث
ارج \ ث

اما الطاقة فوحدتها
الجول
الوات . ثانية
الوات . ساعة
نيوتن . متر
ارج

و كذلك كما وضح المهندس زملكاوي
كلمة نقل تعني الحفاظ
بخلاف التضخيم 

فإذا كانت الأخطاء ليس صغار
لابد أن تعترف انك أخطاء فيها
اعترف يا اخ بيك بكل الأخطاء


----------



## zamalkawi (19 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> اذا كان عندنا الوقت الكافي يمكننا مناقشة كل الأخطاء اللغوية والنحوية وماشابه وربما نجد أن لاختلاف الأقطار علاقة وغيرها من أساليب والاعيب قتل الوقت {لأن أمتنا العربية ليست لديها قضايا فكل مشاكلنا حلت منذ زمان بعيد ولم يعد لدينا ما يشغلنا فنحن حاليا في سعة من الوقت} بدل التركيز على جوهر الموضوع.....
> 
> هو بالفعل يتم التكتم عليها ويحيط بهذي القضية غموض شديد
> 
> ...


في موضوع آخر، قلت أنني لن أجادلك ثانية بعد أن اتضح لي مستوى علمك الضحلن فأنت لا تعرف اساسيات الأساسيات
المهم...
راوغت وجادلت وأسهبت، ورغم كل هذا لم تعطني مصدرا، لا رسمي ولا غير رسمي
هداك الله


----------



## pic2007 (19 أبريل 2011)

*؟*

*السلام عليكم

أصبحنا في عصر العلم فيه جريمة
والجهل نعمة مقيمة

ويبدو أن البعض مستمتع بجهله
غدا سيأتي يوم وتدحض فيه وجهة النظر الرسمية
وستصفقون للعالم الذي دحض هذه النظرة وستكتبون عنه
وتعجبون بأفكاره
أهكذا تكون المناقشة العلمية؟
أشعر بموقف غاليليو عندما صمد أمام اتهامات الكنيسة له بالهرطقة
لن اطيل عليكم.*


----------



## pic2007 (23 أبريل 2011)

*الرجاء الاجابة عن كل النقاط*

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]السادة الأفاضل[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]أرجو في البداية ملاحظة التالي[/FONT]:

[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أمثل ولا أدافع عن صحة وجهة النظر الرسمية لا أقول ذلك ولا أدعيه على العكس تماما فهي في ظني تخفي شئ ما ان لم تكن خاطئة جملة وتفصيلا ليكن هذا واضحا رجاءا[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]حسنا هنا[/FONT]


محمد.المصري قال:


> [FONT=&quot]أخي قبل أن أعلق على تسلا الذي ليس معنا[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]أعلق عليك أولا[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]كالعادة وكما هو متوقع تتهرب من نقاش لب الموضوع..... لكن الى متى؟[/FONT]



أعتقد ان {أنتم المدافعون عن صحة وجهة النظر الرسمية} مهمتكم هي صعبة بالفعل لأن نيكولا تسلا هو مخترع التيار المتناوب و... فلا يعقل أن نرد اليه بضاعته { بغرض دحض أعماله والتي خصوصا يصفها هو نفسه في معظم كتاباته ب  " أهم أعمالي" } أعتقد ان الفكرة قد وصلت.



[FONT=&quot]فطوال فترة القرن التاسع عشر، بقيت كل من الكهرباء والمغناطيسية والسلوك الكهربائي عصية عن التفسير. رغم أن استخدام مصطلح " التيار الكهربائي" أصبح شائعا ومألوفا عبر الوقت وكثرة الاستخدام، إلا أن طبيعة هذه الظاهرة{التيار الكهربائي} بقيت مجهولة وغامضة تماما حتى اليوم؟ فلا زال الجميع يعتمدون على مفهوم زئبقي وخاطئ بخصوص هذا الشئ الغامض، لكنهم أجمعوا على تقبل فكرة تتمثل بقطعة سلك ناقل مسؤول عن نقل جزيء غامض عبره، كما الماء داخل أنبوب، لكن الحقيقة لا زالت مجهولة حتى الآن. لا أحد يعلم ما هي الكهرباء اليوم! حتى الفيزيائيين والمهندسين الكهربائيين[/FONT]!
[FONT=&quot]وهنا[/FONT]


محمد.المصري قال:


> [FONT=&quot]أنت تتهرب و لم تعترف بالخطأ فماذا ؟[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]الخطأ في مقالتك [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]لم تعرف معنى كفاءة[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]انها محصورة بين ٠% و ١٠٠[/FONT] %
> [FONT=&quot]و كفاءة عالية أصغر من ١٠٠ % و لا تساويها[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]وكأنك لم تسمع بمصطلح فوق الوحدة خلافا لوجهة النظر الرسمية، لا يوجد خطأ اذن عكس ما يدعيه الأخ ، فالأثيريون يعتقدون بامكانية و واقعية انشاء نظام له مردود أكبر من الواحد[/FONT] يعني أن استطاعة هذا النظام عند الخرج أكبر من استطاعته عند الدخل لماذا الاستغراب اذن أليس هذا هو جوهر نقاشنا وكل كلامنا كان حول هذه النقطة بالذات؟ فكل حديث عن الطاقة المجانية هو بالتحديد حول هذه النقطة
[FONT=&quot]وهنا[/FONT]


محمد.المصري قال:


> [FONT=&quot]و كذلك الخطأ في الوحدات[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]عبرت بوحدة الوات و هي وحدة قدرة على أساس انها وحدة طاقة [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]و القدرة هي معدل تغير الطاقة[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]و وحدتها [/FONT]
> ...



[FONT=&quot]حسنا لنر أين الخطأ في حديثي كما يزعم الأخ[/FONT]:




pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]اليكم تجربة تعود لتيسلا نحصل منها على طاقة كهربائية وبالكمية المطلوبة و مجانية تماما[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]الشق العملي[/FONT]:
> [FONT=&quot]يقول تسلا أن بالامكان نقل الطاقة الكهربائية لاسلكيا وبكفاءة عالية جدا، وكالعادة لم تقبل وجهة النظر الرسمية هذه الحقيقة الا مؤخرا حيث تمت اعادة اكتشاف هذه التجربة[/FONT].
> [FONT=&quot]فحسب تيسلا يتم استخدام واحد كيلوواط لكننا نتحصل على ملايين كيلوواط عند الخرج؟[/FONT]



[FONT=&quot]ربما صياغة الجملة ليست جيدة أو هي بالفعل كذلك، لكنني[/FONT][FONT=&quot] في المقابل[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لم أقل أبدا أن الاستطاعة أو القدرة هي تساوي الطاقة، ربما لم أكن واضحا في هذه النقطة لكنني كنت أنقل عن تيسلا والآلة التي انشأها والتي لها مردود أكبر من الواحد، يعني أنها تقدم استطاعة عند الخرج أكبر من استطاعة الدخل و حيث أن الحديث عن الاستطاعة هو الأهم عمليا وهذا ما يهم المهندس عادة، وبالمناسبة فان وجهة النظر الرسمية لم تنكر نتائج تيسلا كل ما هنالك أنها رفضت تفسير تسلا لتلك النتائج وقالت لقد سحب تسلا الطاقة من طبقات الجو العالية.[/FONT]
فبدل كتابة:


محمد.المصري قال:


> الكفاءة محصورة من صفر إلى ١
> أي أن الطاقة الخارجة أقل دائما من الطاقة الداخلة
> أي أن الفقد في الطاقة قليل
> شكلك لا تعلم الوحدات
> ...


لماذا اذن البعض يحاول الاصطياد بالمياه العكرة، لماذا لا يناقش لب وجوهر الموضوع وهو حول آلة تملك مردود أكبر من الواحد خلافا لوجهة النظر الرسمية، بدلا من التركيز على لب الموضوع فالى متى التهرب من لب النقاش والاكتفاء بالملاحظات اللغوية والنحوية ... الى متى التهرب؟


وبالمناسبة دعونا نتسأل:


من هو الذي يتهرب بالفعل من النقاش حول التعاريف؟ من هو ؟ ياترى؟



[FONT=&quot]النقاش حول التعاريف {الطاقة - الجهد- العمل- الشحنة..} كان مشرف القسم جزاه الله خيرا قد فتح موضوع النقاش حول هذه التعاريف تجده هنا[/FONT]:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t242866.html
[FONT=&quot]في الواقع أتفهم احجام أو عدم رغبة البعض عن المشاركة في موضوع التعاريف السابق، وقد اعتبره أحدهم ترف فكري أو جدلا لا طائل من ورائه ومضيعة للوقت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لكن الجديد في القضية هو[/FONT]


محمد.المصري قال:


> [FONT=&quot]سؤال غريب [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]الطالب في المرحلة الثانوية يجاوبك عليه[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]نحن في سنة ٢٠١١[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]لسنا في عصر الجاهلي [/FONT]
> ...


فهل الموضوع السابق خاص بطلبة الثانوية؟ أرجو توضيح ذلك


 لماذا البعض يعجز ولا يستطيع تقديم أو ايجاد "قانون بقاء الطاقة" المزعوم من قبل وجهة النظر الرسمية فلو أن هذا القانون موجود فعلا كما يعتقد البعض لأمكننا ايجاد الصيغة الرياضية له أليس كذلك؟.


لا يوجد تناقض في الطرح الذي أتبناه على الأقل، وأدرك أن هنالك فاصلا نعم لأني لم أفصح عن وجهة النظر الأثيرية هذا صحيح.



لقد طلب أحدهم تقديم تجارب للطاقة الحرة على أي حال وأنا قلت لتكن تجارب تيسلا هي البداية فأين تطبيق قانون المصونية في هذه الحالة؟


[FONT=&quot]ومن جهة أخرى لماذا دوما يتعمد تجاهل أو نسيان معظم المشاركة ولا يرد على كل النقاط [/FONT]: فعلى سبيل المثال



pic2007 قال:


> ورد في مشاركة سابقة أن بالامكان اشتقاق معادلة شرودنجر بطريقة كلاسيكية تماما وأن هذه المعادلة تخفي الموجة الطولانية {موجة تيسلا} فأين الرد على هذه النقطة!!!؟؟؟
> 
> أرجو ملاحظة أنه توجد موجة طولانية مقبولة من طرف وجهة النظر الرسمية!!!


أين الرد هنا؟ مازلت أنتظر؟؟؟  

[FONT=&quot]رغم اعتقادنا بأن الفيزيائيين قد اتفقوا واستقروا على المبادئ الفيزيائية الحقيقية التي تتناول الكهرباء، وهذا ما يبدو للظاهر، إلا أن هناك الكثير من الجدل الذي كان قائما في الماضي ولا زال قائما حتى اليوم بخصوص هذا الأمر. إن المبادئ الكهربائية التي يتم تلقينها في المدارس والأكاديميات هي مبسطة جدا وسهلة الاستيعاب وخالية من الجدل والتناقضات. بكلمة أخرى نقول[/FONT]: [FONT=&quot]إنها سطحية ومنقوصة وفوضوية بشكل كبير، ورغم ذلك لم يطلعونا على الانتقادات اللاذعة التي يوجهها العلماء والمفكرون المستقلون بخصوص هذا المنهج الملتوي والقائمين عليه. وإذا أردنا إلقاء نظرة شاملة على مجال الأبحاث التي تناولت الكهرباء، بكل ما يشمله من نظريات واكتشافات واستنتاجات، فسوف تظهر أمامنا صورة معقدة ومتشابكة يسودها الكثير من التناقضات والاختلافات[/FONT].


[FONT=&quot]تحياتي[/FONT].​


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أبريل 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> لماذا البعض يعجز ولا يستطيع تقديم أو ايجاد "قانون بقاء الطاقة" المزعوم من قبل وجهة النظر الرسمية فلو أن هذا القانون موجود فعلا كما يعتقد البعض لأمكننا ايجاد الصيغة الرياضية له أليس كذلك؟.
> ​


ما هذا الهراء يا سيد بيك؟
هذه النقطة تحديدا تم الإجابة عليها هنا على المنتدى، ومنذ أيام قليلة
بل أن الطالب في إعدادي هندسة يستطيع بسهولة إجابتها
أسلوبك مبتذل حقا
تحاول إظهارنا في صورة عاجزين عن الرد، بينما أنت كل كلامك عبارة عن كلمة من الشرق وكلمة من الغرب، ومجرد رؤوس مواضيع تتركها دون أن تكملها، ومحاولة للظهور بمظهر العالم العبقري، كل هذا دون أن تثبت لنا أي شيء، كلام كلام كلام، شأنك شأن كل المتحدثين في هراء "فوق الوحدة" الذي تدعيه
طلبت منك أكثر من مرة مصدرا، تهربت، أو قلت ما معناه أنه لا يوجد مصدر لأن هذا العلم مقموع
فهل مطلوب مننا أن نصدق كلمتك؟ بدون إثبات، أهذا هو الأسلوب العلمي الذي تطالبنا به؟ أن أصدق أي شخص مجهول ونكرة يقول لي أي شيء؟؟
نعم أنت مجهول ونكرة
سألتك أكثر من مرة من أنت، وماذا درست، وما هو مجال خبرتك، وما هو مجال قراءاتك، سألتك عن هذه الأشياء أربع وأو خمس مرات، وكل مرة تجاهل تام، فكيف أقبل كلاما من شخص لا أعرف عنه أي شيء، ولم يضع أي إثبات، ولم يعطني أي مصدر
ومع هذا تصر إصرارا غريبا على أننا جهلة، ومخدوعون، وترمي العلماء بتهم بدون دليل، فنيوتن كاذب، ولابلاس نصاب، وفوريير منافق، وكارنو مخادع، كلهم عندك نصابون ومخادعون عدا تسلا
هنيئا لك بعلمك الذي لن يوصلك لشيء، وهنيئا لنا بجهلنا الذي سنصل به بإذن الله إلى التطوير والإنجازات العلمية والتكنولوجية


----------



## pic2007 (24 أبريل 2011)

*افتراء*



zamalkawi قال:


> ما هذا الهراء يا سيد بيك؟
> هذه النقطة تحديدا تم الإجابة عليها هنا على المنتدى، ومنذ أيام قليلة
> بل أن الطالب في إعدادي هندسة يستطيع بسهولة إجابتها
> أسلوبك مبتذل حقا
> ...



سلاما


----------



## ابو أحمد دلول (25 أبريل 2011)

مع التحية للجميع 
الأخ / صقر و الأخ / الدلفين
تحية لكل انسان يقوم بتقديم عمل يخدم الناس جميعاً و ارجو التوضيح عن هذه الطاقة الحرة 
هل على مبدأ المباني الخضراء ؟
هل على مبدأ الرياح ؟ أو العوامل الفيزيائية من مصدر الطبيعة أو الجوية ؟
نحتاج لأيضاح لكي نتقبل الفكرة وهذا ليس أنقاص منكم بل تقدير و أحترام لمعرفتكم بالتوضيح زمع التحية.


----------



## omar_2020 (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا عضو جديد وقرات كتير جدا عن الطاقة البديلة وشوفت فيديوهات اكتر والواضح ان الاختراعات دى فعلا حقيقية
وانا منبهر بالموضوع ده وذلك لانى اعيش فى الصحراء ولاتوجد عندى كهرباء وعاوز اعمل الاختراع ده بس مش عارف ابداء من اين
افيدوانى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد.المصري (3 مايو 2011)

omar_2020 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عضو جديد وقرات كتير جدا عن الطاقة البديلة وشوفت فيديوهات اكتر والواضح ان الاختراعات دى فعلا حقيقية
> وانا منبهر بالموضوع ده وذلك لانى اعيش فى الصحراء ولاتوجد عندى كهرباء وعاوز اعمل الاختراع ده بس مش عارف ابداء من اين
> افيدوانى وجزاكم الله خيرا



عايز الإفادة بصراحة

عن كيف تحل هذه المشكلة انك تعيش في الصحراء فاستخدم الطاقة الشمسية أو طاقة الرياح 
أو مولد كهرباء يعمل بالبترول تشتري البترول شهريا أو سنويا

فهذه الأشياء مضمونة ١٠٠ %
بدل أن تبحث عن محرك طاقة حرة اما موجود و اما لا

اما عن ما موجود من محركات طاقة حرة 
فأنا لم أشاهد حتى الآن محرك واحد صحيح 
و شاهد كله خاطئ أو شاهدته "بدون اثبات" حتى لا يستطيع أحد أن يثبت خطأه


فانصحك الا تجرب شيء إلا بعد عرضه على متخصص 
لأنك لو اخذت تجرب في أشياء خاطئة ظاهرة فانك لا تصل إلى شيء و هذا احتمال كبير جدا و تنفق مالا و وقت على ذلك كثير  
مع انك لو عرضتها علي متخصص ربما يعرض لك الخطأ دون اللجوء إلي التجربة بشرط أن يكون الخطأ غير قانون بقاء الطاقة و أن يكون شيء جديد كمادة لم تكتشف بعد
اما فيما هو من المحركات طاقة حرة موجود كالمجال المغناطيسي فالرد على خطاه كذلك موجود
و لكن ربما يكون إثبات خطأ طويل جدا يصعب كتابته

اما عن وجود فيديو لهذه المحركات فلا تعني صحتها 
لأن وجود فيديو لا يعني الحقيقة
لوجود أفلام أجنبية بها خيال غير واقعي أكثر و نشاهدها كالحقيقة
أليست هي فيديو ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (3 مايو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> مع انك لو عرضتها علي متخصص ربما يعرض لك الخطأ دون اللجوء إلي التجربة بشرط أن يكون الخطأ غير قانون بقاء الطاقة و أن يكون شيء جديد كمادة لم تكتشف بعد


أختلف معك أخي محمد، فمبدأ حفظ الطاقة في حد ذاته كافي لإثبات فشل المحركات دائمة الحركة
نحن نحاول إثبات فشل هذه المحركات بطرق أخرى غير مبدأ حفظ الطاقة فقط مع المجادلين المشككين في صحة هذا المبدأ، وهؤلاء ليسوا قاعدة يقاس عليها
أما مع الآخرون "الطبيعيون" فيكفي أن تكون فكرة المحرك متعارض مع مبدأ حفظ الطاقة لإثبات فشل المحرك


----------



## محمد.المصري (3 مايو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أختلف معك أخي محمد، فمبدأ حفظ الطاقة في حد ذاته كافي لإثبات فشل المحركات دائمة الحركة
> نحن نحاول إثبات فشل هذه المحركات بطرق أخرى غير مبدأ حفظ الطاقة فقط مع المجادلين المشككين في صحة هذا المبدأ، وهؤلاء ليسوا قاعدة يقاس عليها
> أما مع الآخرون "الطبيعيون" فيكفي أن تكون فكرة المحرك متعارض مع مبدأ حفظ الطاقة لإثبات فشل المحرك



أخي زملكاوي أقول



محمد.المصري قال:


> مع انك لو عرضتها علي متخصص ربما يعرض لك الخطأ دون اللجوء إلي التجربة بشرط أن يكون الخطأ غير قانون بقاء الطاقة و أن يكون شيء جديد  كمادة لم تكتشف بعد



لاحظ أخي زملكاوي هذه الجملة التي باللون الأحمر

أن قانون بقاء الطاقة يأتي بعد معرفة الظاهرة و دراستها و ليس قبلها
فإن قانون بقاء الطاقة مثبت في كل ظاهرة الموجودة بالتجارب الاحصائية أو بالاثبات النظري و لا جدال في ذلك


و كذلك ينتج العلم من خلال وجود مشكلة في أحد القوانين ثم ما يلبس أن يعمم قانون أو ايجاد شيء جديد

امثله على ذلك

نفترض شخص في العصر القديم اخذ قطعة حجر مغناطيس و هو لا يعلم الطاقة المغناطيسية

فبذل شغل على المغناطيس بالطرق علية فتلاشت الطاقة المغناطيسية 
فعندما يحسب باستخدام قانون بقاء الطاقة يلاحظ أن الطاقة الناتجة أكبر من الطاقة الداخلة بسبب الشغل الميكانيكي الخارجي
وهذا نقد قانون بقاء الطاقة بالنسبة له
ثم يجرب مرة أخرى يجد أن الطاقة ثابتة لأن الطاقة المغناطيسية فقدت 
ثم بعد فترة يكتشف الطاقة المغناطيسية و يرجع له مرة أخرى قانون بقاء الطاقة

أي انه يوجد القانون ثم تحدث مشكلة ثم يعالجها ثم يرجع القانون مرة أخرى
هذه طريقة اكتشاف الجديد 
ويوجد طريقة أخرى الا و هي طريقة التعميم

مثال النظرية النسبية تعميم النظرية الكلاسيكية

في العصر الحديث
شخص يتابع حركة الاجسام السريعة فلاحظ عندما يدرس طاقة حركة هذة الاجسام فوجد أن الاجسام التي تتحرك بسرعة عالية ثابته تعطي مقدار من الطاقة من العدم عندما تسكن و لكن عند اكتشاف النسبية وجد قانون بقاء الطاقة يمكن كتابته في صورة أعم بقانون بقاء الكتلة

فلا داعي عندما يقول أحدهم ذلك أن نقتله و لكن ننظر في الحقيقة

و هذا خاص في التجارب الحديثة في أشياء جديدة كما قلت
 
اما في الأشياء المحفوظة التي أثبت فيها قانون بقاء الطاقة فيمكن أن يستخدم أحد هذا القانون للرد عليهم لأنه مثبت في هذة الأنظمة
و كذلك يمكن الاثبات لاي محرك بصفة خاصة قانون بقاء الطاقة له من البداية إلى النهاية

و شكرا


----------



## omar_2020 (3 مايو 2011)

انا معاك بس المشكله المحرقات البترولية مكلفة جدا .
وكمان مش هتكون عندى طاقة كهربيه طول ال24 ساعة
وشكرا على الرد


----------



## abbo (4 مايو 2011)

اعزائي مدافعي الطاقه التقليديه:
اصبح اصراركم الشديد علي الرد علي كل شارده ووارده بما يخص الطاقه الحره نقطه ضعف تحسب عليكم وتضفي الشكوك حول مدي استفادتكم من بقاء الوضع الحالي علي ما هو عليه .اقترح يا اصدقاء ان توجهوا اهتماماتكم للتقنيات التقليديه التي تدافعون عنها فذلك يمكن ان يكون منطقياً ومفهوماً


----------



## omar_2020 (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا عاوز اعمل مولد كهربائى يعتمد على الرياح بس مش عارف او اشتريه جهاز بس انا مش عارف بيتباع فين ياريت لو حد يعرف يقولى مع العلم انا من مصر 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس بني حمدان (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا و لكن نحتاج اثباتات على الاقل مبدأ عمله .


----------



## LineEffect (7 مايو 2011)

*Line Effect*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*أولا : يجب ان نتفق علي انة لا يوجد شئ اسمة مستحيل طالما يوجد علم .
ثانيا : قانون بقاء الطاقة مفهوم دائما بطريقة خاطئة .
القانون يتكلم ببساطة عن انك لا تستطيع ان تولد طاقة اكبر من الطاقة الأولية المستخدمة .
output = input - loss
اذا لا يمكن ان نولد طاقة دائمة , لان الناتج دائما أصغر وسيؤدي الي ايقاف *الآلة بمرور الوقت .
وهذا لا خلاف علية .
ولكن ماذا لو ال (input) دائم ولا نستخدم فية اي طاقة خارجية مثل
(Constant (Pressure-Tension) or Magnets)
هذة ال (inputs) لها طاقة ثابتة ولا **نستخدم فيها اي طاقة لذا:
اذا كانت **قوة **الآلة (inputs) تساوي 100 فالناتج سيكون أقل مثلا 80 % ولكن 80 % دائمة لان ال (input) لن يتغير .
معني ذلك أننا لا نعارض *قانون بقاء الطاقة ولكن نوضح نقطة الخلاف .

هذة كانت مشاركة لي توضح فكرة *الآلة التي نقوم بها :*
​* هذا الاختراع حقيقي، والكثير من المخترعين الذين يعملوا علي هذا الاختراع ليس لديهم الاموال لعمل نموذج بالحجم الطبيعي لذا ليس لديهم سوى الانتظار .
والاسباب دائما امنيه تتعلق بالدولة أو بسرقة الفكرة.
أنا أعمل على واحدة من هذه الآلات الجديدة.
واستطيع ان اقول لكم يا شباب أنكم يجب ان تصدقوا ان هذة الآلة موجودة بالفعل وايضا تعمل.
فلا داعي للتشكيك.
حتى جميع عمليات المحاكاة (Simulation) والنماذج ايضا تعمل.

بالنسبة لأولئك الذين لا يصدقوا
يمكنني أن أعطيكم لمحة صغيرة حول كيفية عمل هذه الآلة الجديدة.
-- لقد درسنا جميعا أنظمة تحكم (Control Systems)
و كانت جميع الدراسات حول كيفية الحصول على نظام مستقر
(Stable System - Left-Side of the S-Plane)
لكن أحدا لم يعلمنا كيفية القيام بنظام غير مستقر والأستفادة منة
لأن بسهولة لا معنى لوجود نظام غير مستقر ولذا لا يوجد فائدة لدراسة هذه الأنظمة 
ولكن اسمحوا لي ان اقول لكم
اني كنت بحاجة إلى نظام غير مستقر في هذه الآلة (Chaos theory)
و من هنا بدأت لي الفكرة
أريد إنشاء نظام غير مستقر ليعطيني (نظام مستقر)
النظام الغير مستقر سيعطي حركة دائمة (linear logarithmic curve) (و الحركة هي ما نحتاج اليه)
ثم نضع النظام الغير مستقر في داخل نظام مستقر
والذي سوف يعطينا السيطرة علي الأول .

نعم لدينا نموذج لهذة الآلة
ولكن ليس وقته الآن للخروج بها .

أنا أعلم أن معظمكم من المهندسين
وأعتقد ان كلامي قد أعطي لكم ما هي الفكرة وراء هذة الآلة.

و شكرا.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 مايو 2011)

LineEffect قال:


> *
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...



و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

‏ ‏‎


LineEffect قال:


> أولا : يجب ان نتفق علي انة لا يوجد شئ اسمة مستحيل طالما يوجد علم



لا يا أخي يوجد مستحيل
مستحيل يكون ١ = ٠
مستحيل أن للإنسان يخرج له ذيل
مستحيل أن الإنسان يعيش إلى الأبد
مستحيل أن يكون لله ولد
و غيره .......

‏ ‏‎


LineEffect قال:


> ثانيا : قانون بقاء الطاقة مفهوم دائما بطريقة خاطئة .



ممكن يكون عندك لبس فقط في معناه

‏ ‏‎


LineEffect قال:


> القانون يتكلم ببساطة عن انك لا تستطيع ان تولد طاقة اكبر من الطاقة الأولية المستخدمة .
> output = input - loss
> اذا لا يمكن ان نولد طاقة دائمة , لان الناتج دائما أصغر وسيؤدي الي ايقاف *الآلة بمرور الوقت .
> وهذا لا خلاف علية .
> ...


*

هل Pressure-Tension طاقة ؟
هي ليست طاقة بل هي قوة

اما الطاقة المغناطيسية هي طاقة محدودة و يمكن حسابها باستخدام بعض القوانين و ليست هي طاقة لانهائية كما تقول هذا ما تقصد 

تقول
‏ ‏‎


LineEffect قال:



اذا كانت قوة الآلة

أنقر للتوسيع...


ربما يكون هذا من اللبس مفهوم القوة تختلف عن مفهوم الطاقة

‏ ‏‎


LineEffect قال:



(inputs) تساوي 100 فالناتج سيكون أقل مثلا 80 % ولكن 80 % دائمة لان ال (input) لن يتغير .
معني ذلك أننا لا نعارض قانون بقاء الطاقة ولكن نوضح نقطة الخلاف .

أنقر للتوسيع...


حالة واحدة يكون فيها كلامك صح غير مخل بقانون بقاء الطاقة و لكن مخل بمبادئ الرياضيات الا و هي
إذا كانت طاقة المغناطيس لا نهائية 
فيكون طاقة المغناطيس ناقص أي مقدار يساوي طاقة المغناطيس
من تعريف الملانهاية 

و حيث أن الملانهاية غير معرفة أي كمية غير موجودة فلا يمكن أن تكون حل

أي هذة الفكرة خاطئة

‏ ‏‎


LineEffect قال:



هذة كانت مشاركة لي توضح فكرة الآلة التي نقوم بها :

هذا الاختراع حقيقي، والكثير من المخترعين الذين يعملوا علي هذا الاختراع ليس لديهم الاموال لعمل نموذج بالحجم الطبيعي لذا ليس لديهم سوى الانتظار .
والاسباب دائما امنيه تتعلق بالدولة أو بسرقة الفكرة.

أنقر للتوسيع...


هذه بدع تقال لمن هو أخطأ و لا يريد أن يظهر خطأه 
هل تعتقد أن من معه هذا الاختراع ينتظر ٥ سنين أو أكثر
تابع أول الموضوع و انظر إلى التاريخ له

‏ ‏‎


LineEffect قال:



أنا أعمل على واحدة من هذه الآلات الجديدة.
واستطيع ان اقول لكم يا شباب أنكم يجب ان تصدقوا ان هذة الآلة موجودة بالفعل وايضا تعمل.
فلا داعي للتشكيك.
حتى جميع عمليات المحاكاة (Simulation) والنماذج ايضا تعمل.

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا تستعجل سوف نرى



LineEffect قال:



بالنسبة لأولئك الذين لا يصدقوا
يمكنني أن أعطيكم لمحة صغيرة حول كيفية عمل هذه الآلة الجديدة.
-- لقد درسنا جميعا أنظمة تحكم (Control Systems)
و كانت جميع الدراسات حول كيفية الحصول على نظام مستقر
(Stable System - Left-Side of the S-Plane)
لكن أحدا لم يعلمنا كيفية القيام بنظام غير مستقر والأستفادة منة
لأن بسهولة لا معنى لوجود نظام غير مستقر ولذا لا يوجد فائدة لدراسة هذه الأنظمة

أنقر للتوسيع...


فعلا لا معنى لوجود نظام غير مستقر



LineEffect قال:



ولكن اسمحوا لي ان اقول لكم
اني كنت بحاجة إلى نظام غير مستقر في هذه الآلة (Chaos theory)
و من هنا بدأت لي الفكرة
أريد إنشاء نظام غير مستقر ليعطيني (نظام مستقر)
النظام الغير مستقر سيعطي حركة دائمة (linear logarithmic curve) (و الحركة هي ما نحتاج اليه)
ثم نضع النظام الغير مستقر في داخل نظام مستقر
والذي سوف يعطينا السيطرة علي الأول .

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماذا تقصد بنظام غير مستقر من وجهة نظرك
النظام غير المستقر ليس له نقطة اتزان مستقر

كيف تريد إنشاء نظام غير مستقر ليعطي (نظام مستقر) وضح ؟



LineEffect قال:



نعم لدينا نموذج لهذة الآلة
ولكن ليس وقته الآن للخروج بها

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعني بعد كام يوم أو شهر أو سنة أو عقد أو قرن عشان أكون مستعد*


----------



## LineEffect (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
​ 
من الواضح انك لم تفهمني جيدا
و جميع ردودك علي النقاط تهاجم بلا منطق ورائها .
وسارد علي كل النقاط التي شوهتها بردك 

*أولا : يجب ان نتفق علي انة لا يوجد شئ اسمة مستحيل طالما يوجد علم*
وأنا اتكلم عن الأشياء العلمية ولكنك تكلمت عن المسلمات


> *لا يا أخي يوجد مستحيل
> مستحيل يكون ١ = ٠*


وهل قال أحد ان 1 = 0 ؟


> *مستحيل أن للإنسان يخرج له ذيل*


وهل قال أحد غير ذلك؟


> *مستحيل أن الإنسان يعيش إلى الأبد*


وهل قال أحد غير ذلك؟


> *مستحيل أن يكون لله ولد*


وهل قال أحد غير ذلك؟
ومن قبلك ايضا قالوا مستحيل ان تكون الأرض تدور حول الشمس
ومن قبلك ايضا قالوا مستحيل ان نخرج خارج الأرض
*و غيره .......

كل ما قلتة ان لا *مستحيل في العلم
*ثانيا : قانون بقاء الطاقة مفهوم دائما بطريقة خاطئة .*


> ممكن يكون عندك لبس فقط في معناه


 ‏ ‏‎انت ترد علي كل كلمة حتي اذا كانت لا تحتمل الرد
ولكن دعني ارد عليك بكلامك أنت ادخلت الدين وقلت أشياء لا مجال لها في الموضوع
أنا اكلمك عن المستحيل في العلم وأنت تقول
*مستحيل أن يكون لله ولد*
*مستحيل أن الإنسان يعيش إلى الأبد
ولكن أذا كنت من هؤلاء الذين يخلطون كل شئ فبالتأكيد من حققك ان تتكلم ولا أحد يجيب لك علي اي شئ .
لأن مادام أدخلت الدين في الموضوع فعليك ان تعلم ان هذا القانون قانون خاطئ وليس له اي مجال من الصحة لان ببساطة كل شئ فاني الا اللة وكل شئ خلق من عدم وهذا كلام اللة .
ولكن دعني اشرح لك ما الذي يقولة *القانون :
القانون يقول ان الطاقة لا تفني (وهذا خطأ)
لان الطاقة بالفعل تفني 
ولكن القانون يتكلم عن الحسابات فقط وساعطي لك الدليل:
اذا دحرجت كرة علي الأرض (طاقة حركة) بعد مرور الوقت ستتوقف الكرة (نتيجة للأحتكاك)
وهذا ما يسموة (بفقدان الطاقة) LOSS OF ENERGY
لذا الناتج سيكون 
output = input - loss
ومادام هناك فقدان للطاقة اذا الطاقة تفني 
سيقول البعد لا بل تتحول من صورة الي صورة الكلام صحيح ولكن حتي التحول يريد فقدان للطاقة والا سوف يضرب القانون بعضة بعض (الاستحداث من العدم) وهذا كان تفسير ال (photon) عند (Albert _Einstein_) وتفسير لماذا يتلاشي الضوء .





> هل Pressure-Tension طاقة ؟
> هي ليست طاقة بل هي قوة


(كدة احنا بنتلكك : ) )
لماذا لم تقل ايضا ان المغناطيس قوي : ) ام أنة لا يوجد شء اسمة (Magnatic forces)
انا هنا اتكلم عن القوي المستخدمة لتوليد الطاقة ولكن انا اعلم ان الجميع مهندسين وسيفهموا ذلك , لذلك لم أكتب كثيرا للشرح .
المثال الذي ضربتة لك (مثال الكرة) تكلمت عن طاقة الحركة (مع ان المسبب قوي دفع)
بلاش نتلكك لو سمحت : )




> اما الطاقة المغناطيسية هي طاقة محدودة


 ‏ ‏‎طاقة محدود (لا معني لهذا الكلام)



> يمكن حسابها باستخدام بعض القوانين


ما الجديد فيما اضفت انت (اقول لك ترد علي اشياء بكلام لا معني لة)


> ليست هي طاقة لانهائية كما تقول هذا ما تقصد


اذا حاولت البحث عن شئ اسمة (PERMANENT MAGNETS)
واظن ستجدة في كتب الصف الثالث او الثاني الابتدائي ولن اقول لك اذا كان فعلا PERMANENT ولا هذا NICK NAME فقط للدلع .




> حالة واحدة يكون فيها كلامك صح غير مخل بقانون بقاء الطاقة و لكن مخل بمبادئ الرياضيات الا و هي
> إذا كانت طاقة المغناطيس لا نهائية
> فيكون طاقة المغناطيس ناقص أي مقدار يساوي طاقة المغناطيس
> من تعريف الملانهاية
> ...


الان انا معك ولكن انت تريد بعض التوضيح
لم يقول أحد ان طاقة المغناطيس ملا نهاية اذا قرات جيدا ستري انني قد كتبت 100 علي سبيل المثال
ولكن بما ان ال (PERMANENT MAGNETS) لا تتغيير لانها ثابتة (ودعني أكتب لك ردك لانك ستقول ان كلامي خطأ والطاقة المغناطيسية تقل بالحرارة والطرق و .....  وسارد واوفر عليك ردك ب (مراعاة مناخ لا يجعل المغناطيس يتاثر كثيرا))
نرجع مرة أخري اذا قرات جيدا ستري انني قد كتبت 100 علي سبيل المثال
ولكن بما ان ال (PERMANENT MAGNETS) لا تتغيير لانها ثابتة اذا فال (input) دائما ثابت 
وال (output = input - loss) اذا فال (output) دائما لن يتغير وستعمل *الآلة في حركة دائمة الي ان يفني المغناطيس* *أو استخدام ال (Constant Pressure-Tension FORCES)* 
وفي هذة الحالة فال (output) دائما لن يتغير وستعمل *الآلة في حركة دائمة الي ان يحدث (Fatigue)* للمعدن المستخدم في انتاج القوي .
بالنسبة *للمغناطيس* ستعمل *الآلة حوالي 18 شهرا في (ideal State)* بعد ذلك سيقل ال (output) حتي يتساوي مع ال (Energy DUE to FRICTION FORCES) زودت كلمة (ُEnergy) عشان خطرك : ) وبعد ذلك تقف *الآلة ولابد من صيانة لها.
اما في حالة ال **(Constant Pressure-Tension FORCES)* ستعمل *الآلة حوالي 36 شهرا في (ideal State)* والباقي كما بالأعلي .

أذا انت الان اعتقد معي , كل الخلاف معك كان انك كنت لا تعلم ان المغناطيس لة (Constant Enegy and Force ) وكنت تعتقد انة ملا نهاية (والتي لا اعلم من اين جائت انت بها) .




> هذه بدع تقال لمن هو أخطأ و لا يريد أن يظهر خطأه
> هل تعتقد أن من معه هذا الاختراع ينتظر ٥ سنين أو أكثر
> تابع أول الموضوع و انظر إلى التاريخ له


اعتقد انك ليس مهندس انظر ماذا فعلت أمريكا ب (TESLA) عندما قام بذلك .
دمرت علم من الوجود بالكامل (فقط دع كلمة TESLA وسوف تعلم لماذا تنتظر الناس)
في كل كلية هندسة ستجد MOTOR من بين مشاريع الخريجيين يعمل بالماء (لماذا ايضا لا يتم العمل بة؟)
مافيا تتحكم بكل شئ ولكن لا تخف سياتي الوقت .
ايضا انظر الي (Galileo) وكم أخذ من الوقت ليثبت ما قالة و لم يصدقة أحد وسجن .




> *لا تستعجل سوف نرى*


 انت الذي لا تستعجل .




> *فعلا لا معنى لوجود نظام غير مستقر*


 هنا انا تأكدت انك ليس مهندس لذا لم تعرف بماذا ترد وتكلمت عن نقط الأتران ولذا لن أوضح لك
لان مهما تكلمت لن أستطيع ان اشرح لك ثلاث سنوات دراسة لهذة المادة .
واذا كنت مهندس ولم تفهم معني نظام مستقر ونظام ثابت في (Control Systems) اذا لا تعليق 




> ماذا تقصد بنظام غير مستقر من وجهة نظرك
> النظام غير المستقر ليس له نقطة اتزان مستقر
> كيف تريد إنشاء نظام غير مستقر ليعطي (نظام مستقر) وضح ؟


اذا كنت ليس مهندس حاول القراءة عن (Control Systems)
وستفهم ماذا اقصد واذا لم تستطيع يمكنك مراسلتي علي الخاص وانا ساقول لك ما هو ال (Stable and unstable systems) ولكن في ايجاز شديد .



> يعني بعد كام يوم أو شهر أو سنة أو عقد أو قرن عشان أكون مستعد


لاداعي للاستعداد عش حياتك كما هي وعندما يعلن عنة ستستخدمة مثل غيرك فقط : )

ارجو ان اكون جاوبت علي اسئلتك واذا اردت اي شئ يمكنك مراسلتي علي الخاص لاتكلم معك لاني بطئ جدا في الكتابة بالعربي للأسف .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## amerali (8 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله على كل شيء في


----------



## amerali (8 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والحمد لله رب العالمين في اعتقادي ان كل من جد وجد وكل من عمل باخلاص واتقان بان حبه للعالمين اجمع وانشاء الله كان من الفائزين في الدنيا وفي الاخرة فليس للمستحيل قوة اكبر من عضمة الخالق فهنيئا لكل من يجتهد في عمل الخير


----------



## zamalkawi (8 مايو 2011)

حقا لا أعلم كيف يفكر هؤلاء أمثال لاين إفكت وغيره
المشكلة أنهم يحاولون الظهور بمظهر العلماء، فيدسون كلاما كبيرا في مشاركاتهم، كلاما لا يخدع المتخصص، ولكن غير المتخصص يقول "الراجل دة بيتكلم صح، ما دام قال دراع مرسي يبقى بيتكلم صح"

يا سيد لاين كرافت، أنت قلت لا يوجد مستحيل، والأخ محمد المصري يرد عليك ويقول لا، بل توجد مستحيلات، وضرب لك بعض الأمثلة البديهية، وللغرابة والدهشة اتفقت معه وقلت من قال غير هذا
يا سيدي الفاضل أنت من قال غير هذا، أنت من قلت لا يوجد مستحيل!!
ثم عدت وتقول


lineeffect قال:


> *أولا : يجب ان نتفق علي انة لا يوجد شئ اسمة مستحيل طالما يوجد علم*
> *كل ما قلتة ان لا *مستحيل في العلم


لا، لا يجب أن نتفق عل هذا، فالعلم مثله مثل المسلمات
به مستحيل
فهناك قوانين الطبيعة التي وضعها الخالق، والتي يستحيل أن نخرقها مهما بلغنا من العلم
هذا ليس كلاما فلسفيا، أو حتى دينيا
فقوانين الطبيعة لها قوة مطلقة
نحن نستطيع أن نسيطر على الظواهر الطبيعية، من خلال التحكم في الطبيعة باستخدام قوانين الطبيعة، وليس بخرقها !!
فمثلا قوانين الطبيعة تقول أن هناك قوى جذب بين أي كتلتين، وبالتالي الأرض تجذبنا إليها، فيؤدي هذا إلى ظاهرة طبيعية وهي أن الجسام المعلقة في الهواء تسقط إلى الأرض
ولكن هناك قانون فيزيائي آخر يحدد العلاقة بين السرعة والضغط في الغازات، ونستطيع أن نستغل هذه الخاصية في إحداث فرق ضغط بين سطحي جناح الطائرة فتعادل قوة الجاذبية
من هذا المثال يتضح أننا لم نخرق قانون الطبيعة، ولكننا تحكمنا في الظاهرة الطبيعية

وبالتالي، كما قلت أنت أنه يجب أن نتفق على أنه لا يوجد مستحيل طالما يوجد علم، أقول أنا، يجب أن نتفق على أنه يوجد مستحيل في العلم

والآن نرى بعض مواطن خلط المفاهيم لديك (والذي أرجو ألا يكون متعمدا)


lineeffect قال:


> القانون يقول ان الطاقة لا تفني (وهذا خطأ)
> لان الطاقة بالفعل تفني
> ولكن القانون يتكلم عن الحسابات فقط وساعطي لك الدليل:
> اذا دحرجت كرة علي الأرض (طاقة حركة) بعد مرور الوقت ستتوقف الكرة (نتيجة للأحتكاك)
> ...


هل تعرف يا سيد لاين ما هو الفارق اللغوي بين الفناء والفقد؟
هل تعرف يا سيد لاين ما هو الفارق العلمي بين الفناء والفقد؟

سأضرب لك مثالا بسيطا، تصور أن لديك 10 جنيهات في جيبك، (ذكرت الجنيه كعملة، لأنه واضح من لهجتك أنك مصري) سقط منك جنيها في الشارع، وأنفقت 5 جنيهات اشتريت بها كتابا، وتبقى معك 4 جنيهات
وفقا لمنطقك، فإن الجنيه الذي سقط في الشارع قد فنى، ولكن في الواقع هو لم يفنى، هو فقد، ولأننا فقدناه فمن الصعب استخدامه مرة أخرى

أما الفناء فشيء آخر

والآن إلى المغناطيس، والقوة الثابتة والضغط الثابت

أنت أخطأت خطأ علمي فادح وقلت


lineeffect قال:


> output = input - loss
> اذا لا يمكن ان نولد طاقة دائمة , لان الناتج دائما أصغر وسيؤدي الي ايقاف *الآلة بمرور الوقت .
> وهذا لا خلاف علية .
> ولكن ماذا لو ال (input) دائم ولا نستخدم فية اي طاقة خارجية مثل
> ...


​ وعندما قال لك الأخ محمد المصري أن هذا خطأ وأن القوة تختلف عن الطاقة، قلت أنه يتلكك
وقولك لهذا الخطأ، والتقليل من شأنه والقول بأن الحديث عنه مجرد "تلكيل: يجعلني أشك في شيء من اثنين، إما مستواك العلمي، وإما في نواياك
وحيث أنه الصحيح هو افتراض حسن النية، فسأفترض أن عندك قصور في فهم الفارق بين القوة والطاقة
وقلت في ردك على هذه النقطة أنك تقصد القوة التي تولد طاقة، جميل
والآن اضرب لي مثالا واحدا عن آلة واحدة ناجحه استغلت قوة ثابتة، كالجاذبية الأرضية، أو ضغطا ثابتا، كالضغط الجوي، لتولد حركة دائمة
الإجابة: لا يوجد
لأن الفارق بين القوة والطاقة كالفارق بين السرعة ودرجة الحرارة!! إنهما كالزيت والماء، لا يختلطان

ويقول الأخ محمد المصري أن الطاقة المغناطيسية طاقة محدودة، فترد قائلا:


lineeffect قال:


> ‏ ‏‎طاقة محدود (لا معني لهذا الكلام)


ما الذي لا معنى له؟ هل الطاقة داخل المغناطيس محدودة أم غير محدودة؟ لو أنها محدودة، فلماذا تقول أن الكلام ليس له معنى، ولو أنها غير محدودة فما إثباتك لأنها غير محدودة؟
اسمحلي، كلامك أنت ليس له معنى

والآن إلى قضية المغناطيس الدائم...
ماذا تعني كلمة دائم؟
إما أنه دائم الطاقة، وهذا يعني أننا لا يمكننا أن نحصل منه على طاقة، لأننا لو حصلنا منه على طاقة لقلت طاقته وبالتالي لم تصبح دائمة
أما لو أنها تعني أنه دائم في قوة مجاله، ففي هذه الحالة يصبح مثله مثل الكرة الأرضية التي مجالها أيضا ثابت، ورغم هذا لم يحصل أحد منها على أي محرك دائم
وضح مفهومك لكلمة "دائم" في مصطلح مغناطيس دائم، كي يكون هناك اتفاق في المفاهيم والمصطلحات

والآن سأوضح لك خطأ جذري في كلامك، أنت قلت:


lineeffect قال:


> لم يقول أحد ان طاقة المغناطيس ملا نهاية اذا قرات جيدا ستري انني قد كتبت 100 علي سبيل المثال
> ولكن بما ان ال (permanent magnets) لا تتغيير لانها ثابتة
> نرجع مرة أخري اذا قرات جيدا ستري انني قد كتبت 100 علي سبيل المثال
> ولكن بما ان ال (permanent magnets) لا تتغيير لانها ثابتة اذا فال (input) دائما ثابت
> وال (output = input - loss) اذا فال (output) دائما لن يتغير وستعمل *الآلة في حركة دائمة الي ان يفني المغناطيس* *أو استخدام ال (constant pressure-tension forces)*


هذه النقطة لا يمكن أن تمر هكذا بدون تمحيص
قلت: أن طاقة المغناطيس ليست لا نهائية
ثم قلت: لأن المغناطيس دائم فالدخل ثابت
فما هو الدخل: هل هو قوة أم طاقة؟؟
لو أنها قوة، فأنت لم تطبق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، لأنه يطبق على الطاقة وليس على القوة
ولو أن الدخل طاقة أو قدرة، فكيف تظل طاقة المغناطيس دائمة، لو أنك تسحب منها؟

والآن إلى بعض الجوانب العملية أو التطبيقية في كلامك:


lineeffect قال:


> وال (output = input - loss) اذا فال (output) دائما لن يتغير وستعمل *الآلة في حركة دائمة الي ان يفني المغناطيس* *أو استخدام ال (constant pressure-tension forces)*
> وفي هذة الحالة فال (output) دائما لن يتغير وستعمل *الآلة في حركة دائمة الي ان يحدث (fatigue)* للمعدن المستخدم في انتاج القوي .
> بالنسبة *للمغناطيس* ستعمل *الآلة حوالي 18 شهرا في (ideal state)* بعد ذلك سيقل ال (output) حتي يتساوي مع ال (energy due to friction forces) زودت كلمة (ُenergy) عشان خطرك : ) وبعد ذلك تقف *الآلة ولابد من صيانة لها.
> اما في حالة ال **(constant pressure-tension forces)* ستعمل *الآلة حوالي 36 شهرا في (ideal state)* والباقي كما بالأعلي .



هناك عدة نقاط لا يجب تخطيها في الاقتباس السابق
أولا تقول أن المغناطيس يفنى:
- ماذا تقصد بفناء المغناطيس؟ فناء مجاله؟ فناء قوته؟ فناء طاقته؟ فناء ماذا بالضبط؟
- ألا يتعارض فناء المغناطيس مع كونه مغناطيس دائم؟
ثانيا تقولأنه باستخدام قوة ضغط وشد ثابتة، فإن المغناطيس لا يفنى وتظل الحركة دائمة
- ماذا تقصد بقوة ضغط وشد ثابتة؟
- كيف يمكن تأمين هذه القوة؟
- لماذا في حالة وجود هذه القوة لا يفنى المفناطيس، بينما يفنى سريعا في حال عدم وجودها؟
ثالثا تقول أنه في حالة المغناطيس فستعمل الآلة 18 شهرا
- ما هو كم الطاقة المنتجة من الآله في خلال هذه الفترة (مثلا بوحدات كيلووات ساعة)
- ما هو وزن المغناطيس المستخدم كي تعمل الآلة لمدة 18 شهرا
- ماذا لو قللنا الطاقة التي تنتجه الآلة، هل ستظل تعمل لمدة أطول من 18 شهرا؟
رابعا تقول أنه في حالة قوة ضغط وشد ثابتة، فإن الآلة تعمل 36 شهرا
- ألم تقل منذ قليل أن الآلة في هذه الحالة ستعمل إلى أن ينهار المعدن الذي صنعت منه الآلة؟ فما الذي تغير حتى تعمل الآلة فقط 36 شهرا، رغم أنك قلت أنك تفترض ظروفا مثالية
- كما مع المغناطيس، ما هي كمية الطاقة المنتجة من الماكينة
- أظن أنه يجب أن توضح ما هي قوة ضغط وشد ثابتة، لأن الكلام يصبح ناقصا بدون توضيحها



lineeffect قال:


> أذا انت الان اعتقد معي , كل الخلاف معك كان انك كنت لا تعلم ان المغناطيس لة (constant enegy and force ) وكنت تعتقد انة ملا نهاية (والتي لا اعلم من اين جائت انت بها) .


من الواضح أنك تفتقد موهبة فهم الكلام المكتوب، فالأخ محمد المصري لم يقل أبدا أنه يعتقد أن طاقة المغناطيس لانهائية
هو قال بالحرف:


محمد.المصري قال:


> اما الطاقة المغناطيسية هي طاقة محدودة و يمكن حسابها باستخدام بعض القوانين و ليست هي طاقة لانهائية كما تقول هذا ما تقصد



وقال أيضا:


محمد.المصري قال:


> حالة واحدة يكون فيها كلامك صح غير مخل بقانون بقاء الطاقة و لكن مخل بمبادئ الرياضيات الا و هي
> إذا كانت طاقة المغناطيس لا نهائية
> فيكون طاقة المغناطيس ناقص أي مقدار يساوي طاقة المغناطيس
> من تعريف الملانهاية
> ...



إذا كنت فهمت من هذا الكلام الواااااضح أنه يقصد أن المغناطيس طاقته لانهائية، فهذه مشكلتك أنت

والآن أضم صوتي لصوت الأخ محمد المصري وأقول لك:


محمد.المصري قال:


> ماذا تقصد بنظام غير مستقر من وجهة نظرك
> النظام غير المستقر ليس له نقطة اتزان مستقر
> 
> كيف تريد إنشاء نظام غير مستقر ليعطي (نظام مستقر) وضح ؟



وكان ردك هو:


lineeffect قال:


> اذا كنت ليس مهندس حاول القراءة عن (control systems)
> وستفهم ماذا اقصد واذا لم تستطيع يمكنك مراسلتي علي الخاص وانا ساقول لك ما هو ال (stable and unstable systems) ولكن في ايجاز شديد .


يا سيد لاين، أنا مهندس، ودرست نظم التحكم، بل أن نظم وهنسة التحكم هي جزء لا يتجزأ من تخصصي، ومع هذا لم أفهم كيف تريد إنشاء نظام غير مستقر ليعطي نظاما مستقر
هلا تكرمت ووضحت هذه النقطة؟

والآن آخر نقطة أريد أن أسألك عنها: ما هو الهدف من مشاركتك؟ هل تريد أن تقول كلاما ضبابيا، وبعده تقول عبارة تقريرية بأنك نجحت في صنع محرك دائم الحركة، ولكنك لا تريد أن تشرح فكرته؟
في هذه الحالة أنا أرى أن عدم مشاركتك ستكون أفضل، وأن أفضل شيء هو أن ننتظر حتى تصبح الآلة واقعا ملموسا، وبعدها تعرضها بتفاصيلها، ولكن أطلب منك أن تقول لنا كم من الوقت علينا أن ننتظر
من حقك أن تحمي فكرتك من السرقة، ولكن في هذه الحالة لا أرى معنى لمشاركتك هذه من الأساس، فإما أن تذكر التفاصيل، وإما الصمت أفضل

أم أن الهدف من مشاركتك هي أن تشاركنا في العلم الذي تعرفه وتوصلت له؟ لو أن هذه هو هدفك، فتفضل، كلنا آذان صاغية وعيون مفتوحة ننتظر شرحك المفصل لفكرتك، ولإثباتاتك العلمية عليها
غير هذا، فسنظل نتجادل وندور في حلقات مفرغة إلى ما لا نهاية
لا لا، ليس إلى ما لا نهاية، بل أعني إلى أن نفنى ونموت


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخي زملكاوي على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 مايو 2011)

LineEffect قال:


> طاقة محدود (لا معني لهذا الكلام)
> 
> ما الجديد فيما اضفت انت (اقول لك ترد علي اشياء بكلام لا معني لة)
> اذا حاولت البحث عن شئ اسمة (PERMANENT MAGNETS)
> ...



أنا الآن علمت انك لا تعلم شيء عن المغناطيسية
و كذلك لا انتظر أن ترسل إلي رسالة خاصة


جزء من كتاب النظرية الكهرومغناطيسية كلية العلوم

تكتسب المواد خاصية المغنطة إذا وضعت في مجال مغناطيسي خارجي و تنشأ لدينا حالتان
١_إذا ظلت المادة ممغنطة مادام المجال المغناطيسي موجود و تسمى المغناطيسية في هذه الحالة مغناطيسية تأثيرية 
Induced magnetization
٢_إذا احتفظت المادة بمغناطيسيتها بعد زوال المجال المغناطيسي و تسمى المغناطيسية دائمة
PERMANENT magnetization
و يقال أن لدينا مغناطيسا دائما 
PERMANENT MAGNET

أي أن يقال أن المغناطيس دائم إذا دام على الحفاظ بالطاقة المغناطيسية بعد زوال المجال المغناطيسي الخارجي 

و ليس انها دائمة انها لا تنتهي هذا هو التعريف العلمي


----------



## إسلام علي (10 مايو 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZXE6I_QVvA


----------



## batman1991 (10 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لا اعلم ان كان هذا الموضوع مكان لطرح أسئلتى ولا لأ

ولكن مبداياً ان كانت المحركات الدائمة دون تدخل اى طاقة اخرى فيها (خاطئة)
فهل يوجد ما يسمى بالمحركات المغناطيسية ؟؟؟؟
هل هى حقيقة ام خيال ايضاً 

وهل يوجد من يفيدنى ف هذا المجال المحركات الدائمة عموماً
والمحركات المغناطيسية على وجه التحديد 

حيث انى ابحث ف هذا الموضوع لان ان شاء الله ناوى يكون مشورع تخرجى 
وشكراً
​


----------



## محمد.المصري (10 مايو 2011)

batman1991 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لا اعلم ان كان هذا الموضوع مكان لطرح أسئلتى ولا لأ
> 
> ...





أخي لا يوجد شيء شاهدته اسمه المحرك المغناطيسي صحيح كله خاطئ أو بالكلام فقط يدعي انه صنع 

و لكن قليل من يفهم مغناطيسية لأنها لم تدرس في الثانوية لأنها معقدة
فالقوة تكتب في سطر معادلة واحدة و ليس فقط و كذلك المادة تتأثر بمغناطيسية تأثيرية فالعملية معقدة ليست سهلة و كذلك تعتمد على جزء من الرياضيات لم يدرس في الثانوية و هو المؤثر نبلا و كذلك يوجد نوعان من الطاقة في الحركة طاقة دوران و طاقة انتقال و هو أيضا يجعلها معقدة

فالكل يتكلم و لا يعلم شيء و الآخر يصدق و لا يعلم شيء 
اما المتخصص يستطيع اظهار الخطأ بسهولة 
فانصحك أن لا تجعله مشروع تخرج ليس معنى ذلك انك لا تبحث فيه لتتأكد من خطأه و لكن لا تجعله يعرقل طريق نجاحك خذ أي مشروع تخرج سهل و جديد 
و الله الموفق


----------



## zamalkawi (10 مايو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي لا يوجد شيء شاهدته اسمه المحرك المغناطيسي صحيح كله خاطئ أو بالكلام فقط يدعي انه صنع
> 
> و لكن قليل من يفهم مغناطيسية لأنها لم تدرس في الثانوية لأنها معقدة
> فالقوة تكتب في سطر معادلة واحدة و ليس فقط و كذلك المادة تتأثر بمغناطيسية تأثيرية فالعملية معقدة ليست سهلة و كذلك تعتمد على جزء من الرياضيات لم يدرس في الثانوية و هو المؤثر نبلا و كذلك يوجد نوعان من الطاقة في الحركة طاقة دوران و طاقة انتقال و هو أيضا يجعلها معقدة
> ...


أخي محمد المصري
عندك حق، العلاقات المغناطيسية معقدة بعض الشيء، وأنا بالفعل لا أعرف عنها شيئا، ولذا أحجم عن الدخول في أي نقاش عن المحركات المغناطيسية، لألا أفتي بدون علم
فهل يمكنك تناول أحد هذه المحركات وتحللها وتثبت مدى صحتها من عدمه؟
الأمر بالنسبة لي ليس شديد الأهمية، فلو سيستغرق منك جهدا ووقتا أنت في حاجة إليه، فلا داعي


----------



## batman1991 (10 مايو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي لا يوجد شيء شاهدته اسمه المحرك المغناطيسي صحيح كله خاطئ أو بالكلام فقط يدعي انه صنع
> 
> و لكن قليل من يفهم مغناطيسية لأنها لم تدرس في الثانوية لأنها معقدة





محمد.المصري قال:


> فالقوة تكتب في سطر معادلة واحدة و ليس فقط و كذلك المادة تتأثر بمغناطيسية تأثيرية فالعملية معقدة ليست سهلة و كذلك تعتمد على جزء من الرياضيات لم يدرس في الثانوية و هو المؤثر نبلا و كذلك يوجد نوعان من الطاقة في الحركة طاقة دوران و طاقة انتقال و هو أيضا يجعلها معقدة
> 
> فالكل يتكلم و لا يعلم شيء و الآخر يصدق و لا يعلم شيء
> اما المتخصص يستطيع اظهار الخطأ بسهولة
> ...




كلام حضرتك انا مقتنع بيه جداً وخصوصاً ان انا بقالى 3 ايام بدور ف القسم كله ف الموضوعات اللى بتتكلم عن المحركات دى والغريب ان ف ناس كتير بتنفى الكلام ولكن ف نفس الوقت ف ناس بتأكده وبالصور والفديوهات ...!!!!

انا مش بقلل من كلام حضرتك ولكن انا مش بقول ان المحرك هيولد طاقه من العدم ولكن لا مانع ان كانت الطاقه المستخدمة بسيطه جداً لدرجة انه يمكن اهمالها بالنسبة للطاقة المنتجة 

ف على حد علمى ان المحركات المغناطيسية نوعاً منها ما هو مغناطيس صناعى ومنها ما هو مغناطيس كهربى وهذا هو ما اتحدث عنه بحيث نستخدم طاقة وليكن 12فولت ف المحرك لتوليد طاقة اكبر 

انا لست خبير ف الامر ولكن اريد مناقشة الموضوع عموماً ليس الأ ولا اريد الرد بالنفى او التكذيب لان بالفعل المحركات موجوده كتير جداً على اليوتيوب وغيرها من المواقع 

​


----------



## zamalkawi (10 مايو 2011)

batman1991 قال:


> انا مش بقلل من كلام حضرتك ولكن انا مش بقول ان المحرك هيولد طاقه من العدم ولكن لا مانع ان كانت الطاقه المستخدمة بسيطه جداً لدرجة انه يمكن اهمالها بالنسبة للطاقة المنتجة
> ​


أخي
ما تقوله هذا يعني توليد طاقة من العدم
فلو أدخلت للنظام طاقة صغيرة، وحصلت منه على طاقة كبيرة دون أن يقل مستوى الطاقة الكلية للنظام فهذا يخالف مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وفارق الطاقة المتولدة هو توليد طاقة من العدم

للأسف لا أستطيع أن أفتي في مدى صحة أو خطأ المحركات المغناطيسية، لأنني لا أعرف الطبيعة المغناطيسية جيدا
ولكن ما أستطيع أن أؤكده أنه لو أن هذه المحركات صحيحة (لو) فهذا يعني أنه بالضرورة سيقل مستوى الطاقة، وسينضب المغناطيس بعد فترة، وهذا لا يعارض مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وسيكون النقاش هنا عن الجدوى الاقتصادية لهذه المحركات، لأنها لن تنتج طاقة للأبد
أما لو كانت هذه المحركات مجرد وهم آخر، فلا مشكلة هناك، فكثير هم مدعو هذه المحركات
وعلى حد علمي، فإنه حتى الآن لم يثبت عمل أي من هذه المحركات. فهناك من ادعوا صنع هذه المحركات، وقاموا بعمل عروض تقديمية لها، ولكن هذه الادعاءات لم تخضع لدراسة علمية رصينة للتأكد من صحتها أو عدم صحتها


----------



## batman1991 (10 مايو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> ما أستطيع أن أؤكده أنه لو أن هذه المحركات صحيحة (لو) فهذا يعني أنه بالضرورة سيقل مستوى الطاقة، وسينضب المغناطيس بعد فترة، وهذا لا يعارض مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وسيكون النقاش هنا عن الجدوى الاقتصادية لهذه المحركات، لأنها لن تنتج طاقة للأبد



بالظبط ده اللى انا حضرتك بتكلم عليه ان كده كده القوة للمغناطيس هتنفذ او هتهلك او هتنتهى او هتنعدم اى كان المسمى المهم ان بعد فترة المغناطيس مش هيكون قادر على توليد قوة التنافر المطلوبة وهنا هيتم عمل صيانة للمحرك وانا بردوا مش شايف ده مشكله حتى لو الصيانة دى على فترات كبيرة ولا اعلم مدة زمنية محددة ولكن ما المشكلة اهلاك قوة مغناطيسية لتوليد طاقة كهربية ده بدروا ف حد ذاتة حاجة كويسة  

وانا بردوا علمى علم حضرتك ولا اعلم علم او دراسه معينة خاصة بالطاقة المغناطيسية ولكن ما اتمناه هو افادة الاعضاء ف الموضوع 
​


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 مايو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي محمد المصري
> عندك حق، العلاقات المغناطيسية معقدة بعض الشيء، وأنا بالفعل لا أعرف عنها شيئا، ولذا أحجم عن الدخول في أي نقاش عن المحركات المغناطيسية، لألا أفتي بدون علم
> فهل يمكنك تناول أحد هذه المحركات وتحللها وتثبت مدى صحتها من عدمه؟
> الأمر بالنسبة لي ليس شديد الأهمية، فلو سيستغرق منك جهدا ووقتا أنت في حاجة إليه، فلا داعي



أخي زملكاوي أتمني أن اعرض نبذة عن المغناطيسية مع دراسة أكثر من محرك مغناطيسي لاظهار خطأه
حتى يستفيد الجميع 

و لكن ال ٥٠ يوم القادمين فعلا مشغول جدا لا أستطيع كتابة فيهم صفحات لشرح المغناطيسية و لكن ممكن أن ادخل فيهم اتابع الجديد و اشارك بسيط فإن شاء الله بعد ٥٠ يوم سوف اعرض خطأ أكثر من محرك كما افعل بأسلوب علمي


----------



## محمد.المصري (11 مايو 2011)

batman1991 قال:


> بحيث نستخدم طاقة وليكن 12فولت ف المحرك لتوليد طاقة اكبر
> 
> ​




أخي الفولت ليس وحدة طاقة 

عذرا على هذا التعليق و لكن يجب اظهاره لأننا نتعامل مع عامة الناس و ليس المهندسين فقط
و انك قلت انك في ٣ هندسة باور فلابد عندما تكتب شيء يكون صحيح 
لأن إذا قلت طول شخص ٢ كيلو فإن لا يوجد معنى لذلك

‏ 
‏ ‏‎


batman1991 قال:


> انا لست خبير ف الامر ولكن اريد مناقشة الموضوع عموماً ليس الأ ولا اريد الرد بالنفى او التكذيب لان بالفعل المحركات موجوده كتير جداً على اليوتيوب وغيرها من المواقع
> 
> ​



‏ 

أولا مهما كان الفيديو موجود و منتشر إلا أن ليس دائما يأخذ على الحقيقة فوجود فيديو خاطيء ليس معنى ذلك اننا نعتبره صحيح لأننا في عصر الكذب و الخداع ممكن يفعل أي شيء بالفيديو
ألم تشاهد أفلام أجنبي بها فيديو أكثر من الغرابة و مع ذلك لم يعتبره أحد حقيقي فلماذا تستند اليه ؟

ثانيا لماذا كل ما موجود كما شاهدت لا يستند إلى دليل علمي أليس موجود علم المغناطيسية و يوجد متخصصين فيه ؟

ثالثا إذا اردت المناقشة فابدا بنفسك لأنك من المستحيل أن تصدق شخص حتى و إن تكلم بالعلم لأن هذا العلم بالنسبة إليك مجهول
فابدأ بدراسة علم المغناطيسية حمل أي كتاب يتكلم عن النظرية الكهرومغناطيسية و ابدأ ذاكر و ادرس و أنا معاك أن شاء الله لتعلم الحقيقة بنفسك و صدقني إن أي علم ينفع الإنسان 
فلا تحزن عندما تجد أن كل هذه خاطئة لانك عندئذ تكون استفادت بعلم عظيم 
و الله الموفق


----------



## pic2007 (12 مايو 2011)

*الى الادارة؟*

لقد تم بعون الله حذف العبارة المحبطة واليائسة _ " مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة " _ وأنوه الى أن هذه المواضيع تلقى معارضة شديدة جدا وقد لا تهمنا هنا الدوافع وراء ذلك

ولكن لحذف العبارة المتبقية: _ " مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة "_ ونهائيا أعتقد يلزمنا بذل بعض الجهد وخصوصا الوقت ان شاء الله.

فكيف تسمحون بتقييمي بهذا الشكل؟ وخصوصا ممن نختلف معهم في الآراء؟ ليتحول النقاش العلمي الى "حرب تقاييم" ومن يستطيع تقييم من سلبا و بشكل أكبر؟

أليس هذا الملتقى يحترم ويقدس الرأي الآخر؟ أرجوا التوضيح وشكرا.


----------



## sofian_yadak (13 مايو 2011)

اخي الكريم السيد صقر 
بارك الله فيك وأشكرك على موضوعك القيم ونتمنى المزيد
واقبل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 مايو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> فكيف تسمحون بتقييمي بهذا الشكل؟ وخصوصا ممن نختلف معهم في الآراء؟  ليتحول النقاش العلمي الى "حرب تقاييم" ومن يستطيع تقييم من سلبا و بشكل أكبر؟
> 
> أليس هذا الملتقى يحترم ويقدس الرأي الآخر؟ أرجوا التوضيح وشكرا.



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخي بيك لقد تفقدتك عند غيابك أدعو الله أن تكون بخير

أخي أريد توضيح العبارة


وخصوصا ممن نختلف معهم في الآراء؟ ليتحول النقاش العلمي 


اظن انك تقصدني لاني الذي ناقشتك و "خصوصا" اظن انها تعود إلي

أخي و الله العظيم لم أقيم أحد في المنتدي تقيم سالب ابدا

و لكي تتأكد من هذا 
اسئل الادارة هل قيمتك سالب و هذا تفويض مني

أو ممكن بيني و بينك نثبتها مع بعض 
اختار أي مشاركة تظن أني قيمتك فيها سالب و أنا اقيمك فيها لكي تتأكد اني لم اقيمك فيها من قبل

اما بالنسبة لماذا تقييم سالب 
هذا تقييم أعضاء المنتدي و كل واحد قيمك له وجهة نظر و كذلك كل واحد يمكن يقييم بحد أقصي ٣ تقاييم فقط 

اما أنا لم اقيمك حتى لا يقول شخص أو جن أو ملك اختلف معه في رأي و لم يجد حل فقيمه سالب لاني الحمد لله لدي علم اتكلم به

وشكرا


----------



## ammaralabdo (18 مايو 2011)

مالمشكلة في موضوع الطاقة الحرة؟؟؟؟
أريد أن اضرب مثالا للتقريب:
تخيل أنك أعطيت لجدك(منذ 50 سنة طبعا) موبايل وأخبرته أنه يستطيع أن يتكلم مع شخص في دولة أخرى
ماذا برأيك سيكون رده؟؟؟؟
لذلك ما كان مستحيلا سابقا هو اليوم ممكنا
وما هو مستحيل الآن هو ممكن غدا


----------



## yasserdardery (18 مايو 2011)

الأخ صقر اذا صح كلامك هذا لن يكون هناك تلوث ولا احتباس حرارى ولا ازمة سولار وبنزين ولا فواتير كهربا وغاز هذه نقله كبيره جدا" متى يكون هذا


----------



## taher bahloul (18 مايو 2011)

*الطاقة الكامنة في الماء الساكنة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.فعلا موضوع مثير للاهتمام وخاصة في الحفاظ على البيئة ومنع سيطرة الدول على مقدراتنا.من خلال التجارب التي قمنا بها تمكنا بعونه تعالى من تصميم وتجريب نوعين من المحركات واحدا يولد الطاقة من دون الاعتماد على اي مصدر طاقة نفطي او كيميائي او مغناطيسي وأثبت نجاحه وآخر يعمل على الماء الساكن ( الطاقة الكامنة في الماءالساكنة ) وبإذن الله سيرى هذين المحركين النور خلال فترة أقصاها السنة.شكرا لكم


----------



## omar_2020 (18 مايو 2011)

بسم الله تعالى أبدأ فأقول 
محرك يعمل بالبخار

لقد تم اختراع اول محرك في التاريخ وأبسطها وكان ذا قوة جبارة اعتمدت عليها اقوى حروب الغرب والعرب على حد سواء الا وهو المحرك البخاري.. كان سنة 1806

واليوم نحن بأمس الحاجة الى ذلك المحرك وهو من النوع الثاني Alpha Stirling Steam Motor

الطريقة وبكل بساطة تعتمد بأهميتها على طريقة تبخير الماء فحسب فإذا تبخر الماء فما عليك الا ان تستثمر هذه القوة الجبارة وتدير بها محرك توليد كهرباء وكفى..

الطاقة التي تبخر ذلك الماء موجودة في كل مناطق الكرة الارضية الا وهي الشمس 

المواد المستخدمة:

1- صحن لاقط Satellite Dish ذو قطر 130سم.

2- ورق الومنيوم عاكس جيد النوعية.

3- قنينة غاز الفريون فارغة .

4- توصيلات انابيب من النوع الذي يستخدم في المنظومات الهيدروليكية وذلك لكي يتحمل ضغط البخار.

5- صمام امان لضمان عدم رجوع البخار عكس الاتجاه المطلوب في حالة اذا قل ضغطه.

6- مجموعة مناسبة من العكوس والتوصيلات لنستخدمها في ربط القنينة الى التوصيلات والمحرك البخاري.

7- أهم قطعة وهي محرك بخاري من نوع الفا.

دعوني اولا اشرح لحضراتكم ماهو محرك الفا البخاري...

محرك الفا البخاري هو عبارة عن محرك اعتيادي ذو سلندر عدد2 ولا يحتوي على اي نوع من الصمامات وشكله قريب جدا من الكومبريسور ذو الاسطوانتين ..

الشيء الجميل في هذا المحرك انه من الممكن جدا تحوير كومبريسور الهواء الى محرك يعمل على البخار وهو يعمل بكفاءة عالية ...


يتم اولا تغطية الدش باوراق الالومنيوم من النوع الجيد بحيث يكون السطح المقعر له مغطى بالكامل بهذه الاوراق ...

المرحلة الثانية يجري فيها عمل فتحة من اعلى القنينة بحيث نركب فيها توصيلة تصلح لربط انبوب الهايدروليك فيها وبطول بحيث يصل الى المحرك البخاري ولكن قبل توصيله بالمحرك يجب توصيل صمام الامان وكذلك مقياس الضغط ومن ثم نركبه في المحرك..

هنا يجب ان انوه الى ان القنينة يجب ان تكون معلقة في وسط الدش وتوجيه الدش بحيث يكون مقابلا للشمس مباشرة..

يجب عمل فتحة اخرى لتوصيل الماء الى القنينة وكذلك يجب وضع صمام امان لكي لا يعود الماء الى مصدره بسبب الضغط العالى للبخار ...

وصلنا الى المحرك ... يتم توصيل انبوب البخار الاتي من القنينة الى المحرك البخاري ونوصل الجزء الدوار من المحرك الى المولد الكهربائي عن طريق توصيلة معدنية او بلتBelt..

حسب حجم المحرك البخاري سوف تعتمد قدرة المولدة الكهربائية ..وهذا شيء بديهي..

الفكرة بسيطة جدا وتعطي نتائجا ممتازة في ضوء النهار وخصوصا ان بلاد العرب من اكثر دول العالم وفرة للطاقة الشمسية الضوئية والحرارية على حد سواء...

ولكن في الليل من الممكن الاستعانة بأي وقود رخيص وحتى من الممكن حرق بعض النفايات والاستفادة منها في تبخير الماء ومن ثم تشغيل المولد الكهربائي...

من الممكن ايضا الاستعانة بالملح الذي يحتفظ بالحرارة لاطول فترة ممكنة تمكننا من تشغيل المحرك حتى طلوع الشمس...

هناك وجود حقيقي للابداع في هذه الفكرة البسيطة والمعلوم ان اسبانيا هي اول دولة انتجت الكهرباء على مستوى المدن في مدينة اشبيلية ومن ثم تبعت خطوتها هذه امريكا وبدأت في فلوريدا انتاج ما يسمى بمزرعة الشمس وانتاج الكهرباء على مستوى المدن ايضا ..

المغرب تبعت هذه الخطى المفيدة والرائعة وبدأت بانتاج الكهرباء في صحراء المغرب على مستوى مدينة ومن المؤمل كذلك ان يتم نشر هذه الفكرة وان تكون بلاد العرب هي المصدر الرئيسي للكهرباء لدول الغرب وتحديدا اوروباو تطببيقها على مستوى عالمي يعد عشر او خمس عشرة سنة من الان ...

دمتم بألف خير وإن استطعت فلسوف انقل اليكم بعض الصور التوضيحية او على الاقل روابط فديو للتمتع بعمل هذه الفكرة الرائعة ..
*منقول من منتدى اخر*


----------



## ahb2 (22 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكر لك اثرة هذا الموضوع مع تحفظي الخاص عليه
لكن الواقع هو شئ ملموس وانت تتحدث عن فكرة رائعة فقط
ما مدى درجة ثباتك على هذه المعلومات ان جاز التعبير
ما هي القاعدة الاساسية التي تطرحها
ارجو لك التوفيق


----------



## omar_2020 (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
انا نقلت الموضوع ده وانا مش عارف اذا كان حقيقى ولا لا 
وحبيت اعرف راى الاعضاء فى الموضوع ده يمكن حد يعرف حاجة يقولنا عليه او يكون جرب 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## pic2007 (4 يونيو 2011)

*كالعادة*

_مهزلة التقاييم السلبية مازالت متواصلة ولا أعرف الى متى ستتوقف؟

ربما يكون العجز عن اظهار رأيه بكل حرية و وضوح هو الدافع وراء ذلك؟
وأخيرا " من كان يؤمن بالله وباليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت "_


----------



## pic2007 (4 يونيو 2011)

*تذكير*



محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي أريد توضيح العبارة
> 
> 
> وخصوصا ممن نختلف معهم في الآراء؟ ليتحول النقاش العلمي
> ...


  في البداية أشكرك على سعة صدرك

لا أذكر أني حددت اسم أحدهم بعينه، علاوة على أن الهدف هو الاستفادة من نقاش "المختلفين" في الرأي لتعم الفائدة للجميع، لكن ليس بطريقة أن يعمد المخالف في الرأي بتقييم أحدهم سلبا؟ فالتهمة هنا هي: ربما يكون هذا الشخص "متأكدا" من رأيه الا أنه لا يرغب بافادة الجميع، على افتراض حسن النية وان لم يكن التقييم بعبارة مسيئة ومشينة.

وفي النهاية أرجوا من الله أن يكون الجميع ممن يتحدث بعلم وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (4 يونيو 2011)

*أهلا وسهلا*



batman1991 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لا اعلم ان كان هذا الموضوع مكان لطرح أسئلتى ولا لأ
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعذرني أخي الفاضل لتأخير الاجابة ولعدم الاطالة في الشرح نظرا لضيق الوقت المتاح لدي حاليا
_أولا لا أنصحك بموضوع المحركات المغناطيسية أبدا_ لأن هذا المجال خاص بالمتقدمين جدا
{ على افتراض سيدي الفاضل أنك مبتدئ في هذا المجال حسب ما فهمت من خلال طرح السؤال}
في البداية يمكن القول:
أنظر للمغناطيس على أنه هوائي{أنتين}فقط فهو يسحب الطاقة من الوسط الخارجي وليس من مادته كما قد يعتقد البعض
بالاضافة أنه يجب أن نعمل في المجال القريب لهذا المغناطيس زد على ذلك حكاية البوابة المغناطيسية...
ووجب التذكير هنا أن طول قطعة المغناطيس يجب أن تساوي ربع طول موجة التردد المستخدم لعمل هذا المحرك، وكما تلاحظ هذه ليست هي البداية المناسبة وأقول ربما يكون هذا موضوع للنقاش في المستقبل
لذلك أقترح التالي:
لتكن البداية من أعمال نيكولا تيسلا أقرأ كل أعماله الأولية وما يتعلق بها وخصوصا كتاباته الشخصية وتجدها متوفرة على النت لكن للأسف متاحة باللغة الأجنبية فقط

وأما هل ثبت حتى الآن وجود أي من هذه المحركات؟من خلال المخترعين الجواب هو نعم، لكن ليس كل واحد مخترع أو على الأقل يعرف وبصفة شخصية مخترعا في هذا المجال وقابله وشاهد بأم العين وهذا خاص بأقلية.
أما من خلال مصادر مستقلة {جامعات محترمة مثلا} فالجواب هو لا، لأنه ببساطة لا توجد مصادر مستقلة أبدا فمن يتحكم بالمناهج وبالمؤسسات الاعلامية، لكن في المقابل بدأ بعض التحسن وان كان هذا التقدم بدا خجولا جدا، على سبيل المثال " موضوع نقل الطاقة الكهرباية لاسلكيا" بدأ يظهر وغير ذلك من أعمال تيسلا والتي حسب المنطق العلمي السائد تبدو "مستحيلة" بدأت تظهر للعلن على أنها ممكنة وواقعية جدا وللتذكير فان ما نحتاجه هو فقط عمل الهوائي الملتقط لهذه الطاقة وبامكان أي واحد عمل ذلك ليحصل على الطاقة مجانا -فكيف نحاسب الزبون فأين سنضع العدادات لدفع الفواتير؟- وغير ذلك من التتداعيات التي تحد وتعارض بقوة هذا الابتكار الرائع فعلا ولم نستغرب كثيرا وخصوصا أن صاحب هذه الفكرة نيكولا تيسلا هو مخترع تقنية اللاسلكي.

هذا في الغرب، أما نحن عن العرب فلا يوجد أصلا أدنى اهتمام بالأفكار أو بالمخترعين فالنخبة هنا تتحصل عى المال بشكل مباشر فلماذ تهتم بالاختراع اذن؟

فهل يوجد مخترع عربي واحد نجح في بلاد العرب؟
لا أعرف ان كان ينقصنا الايمان أو حب الوطن أو غير ذلك، المهم عليك أيها المخترع العربي الخروج للعالم لبلاد الله الواسعة لتستفيد البشرية منك ومن اختراعاتك.
ويبدو أننا الآن دخلنا مرحلة " جيل الثورة" لكن هذا مختلف عن "جيل البناء والتشييد" الذي مازال في المستقبل و ننتظره بفارغ الصبر -ثورة البناء والتشييد- 

أرجو أن أكون أفدتك ولو قليلا

ودمتم.


----------



## pic2007 (6 يونيو 2011)

*أول مشاركة لي في هذا القسم*

السادة الأفاضل
تحية طيبة وبعد

للتذكير فان أول مشاركة لي في قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة كانت هي:



pic2007 قال:


> الابسط
> قضيب معدني بدل المغناطيس
> الملف يجذب القضيب هنا لانحتاج طاقة
> v=ldi/dt+idldt
> ...


وبعد احدى عشر دقيقة بالضبط من كتابة أول مشاركة لي هنا في هذا القسم كان الرد من أحد الأعضاءهو:



> أخي، نحن لسنا مشككين، نحن باحثون عن الحقيقة
> وما اقتبسته من عبارتك من الممكن أن ينخدع به البعض بالفعل، خصوصا من لا يعلم شيئا عن المحركات أو عن الطاقة
> 
> الطاقة الكهربية في حالة تساوي الطور معادلتها معروفة منذ زمن بعيد وهي ببساطة حاصل ضرب الجهد والتيار
> ...


وبعد ذلك تفاجأت من رد الدكتور:



د حسين قال:


> > المشكلة ليست في قلة العلم، فكلنا قليلو العلم
> > المشكلة هي في الإصرار على عدم الفهم
> 
> 
> ...


وكانت هذه أول مشاركة لي تصوروا ذلك فلست قليل العلم فقط بل "المشكلة هي في الاصرار على عدم الفهم"



> والآن إلى محرك التيار المستمر، المظلوم والمتهم بأنه يهدر الطاقة في صورة جهد معاكس
> سنثبت بالمعادلات بإذن الله أنه لا يهدر شيئا سوى ما يهدر في المقاومة الأومية
> 
> للتبسيط، سأفترض حالة الحركة بسرعة ثابتة، وأيضا عزم ثابت وتيار ثابت وجهد ثابت، وبالتالي لن يكون هناك تأثير لحث الملف بسبب ثبات التيار
> ...



لقد وصلنا الى:



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> السادة الكرام
> *i = (vs - vb)/r
> 
> ...



للدقة نقول استطاعة المحرك هنا نقصت بالفعل نتيجة للجهد المنعكس{تأير المولد الغير مرغوب في هذه الحالة}، وللعلم فان الاستطاعة هي ما يهمنا كمهندسين أما عبارة الطاقة فقد استعملتها بناءا على طلب محاوري، قد يكون الأمر سيان نظريا لكنه من الناحية العملية فهو مختلف والعبارة السابقة هي خاطئة جدا.

 وبعد سلسلة محاولات من حوار الطرشان وصلنا الى النتيجة التالية:



د حسين قال:


> يا سيد بيك تحية طيبة وبعد
> _انت في كل مرة تورد لنا نصوصا انكليزية لتوهم القراء بشيئ ما ؟؟؟؟..._ وانا كثيرا ما اتجاهل الرد عليها لتجنب الدخول في النقاش العقيم .. وكان اجدر بك ان توضح الفكرة بالعربية البسيطة وتحدد رأيك واستنتاجاتك .. لا أن تترك الأمور لفهم المتلقي.. _وفي هذا النص الذي أوردته واجبرتني بالاجابة عليه يتحدث بوضوح عن ذرة واحدة يمكن ان تختل بها الطاقة مؤقتا عندما يتنقل الالكترون من طبقة لأخرى ولكنك لم تذكر حال باقي الذرات ؟؟؟_.... فالأبحاث التي تقول ان ماحصل في ذرة من ارتفاع مؤقت للطاقة يقابله ذرة أخرى تكون في الحالة العكسية من مرحل مؤقتة من انخفاض الطاقة وهكذا دائما يوجد عدد هائل من الذرات والالكترونات بحالة طاقة مرتفعة مؤقتا يقابلها نفس العدد من الذرات والالكترونات بحالة طاقة منخفضة وبالتالي المحصلة صفر .. صفر ... صفر.. إلا في المواد المشعة المعروفة أو في حالات التحريض الحراري أو الاشعاعي او المغناطيسي للمواد جميعا ..
> أخي العزيز فكر جيدا وأجبني بنفس الطريقة .. من مخزونك العلمي المنطقي وليس من روابط او فيديوهات كاذبة أو غامضة ..
> وتذكر ان ما تتحدث عنه من النانوتكنولوجي بعيد كل البعد عن الخدع السينمائية الفيديوية التي يطرحها انصار محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم الذي يلهث وراءه المخدوعون في هذا الملتقى مثل اببو وغيره وللأسف هم كثر ..
> ...


فهل نقبل عبارة مثل "اختلال الطاقة" ممن "يمثل" العلم التقليدي الرسمي؟؟؟

لماذا تكون البداية هي دائما بمحاولة اتهام الغير؟ والتشكيك بدوافع المشاركة، بدل نقاش لب الموضوع بكل حيادية ونزاهة؟ فمن يقدم رأيا مختلفا يعتبر يحاول ايهام القراء بشئ؟

فهل يصح أنه "عميل لدولة معادية" وهو يدعوكم للقراءة والبحث والتقصي ومحاولة اللحاق بركب الأمم بكل السبل؟ هل يعقل ويصح ذلك عندكم؟

هناك من ينكر بوجود مشكلة كبيرة في العالم العربي بخصوص فقدان أو انعدام مصادر دعم وتمويل النماذج الأولية للاختراعات، ف"جمعيات المخترعين العرب" يرثى لحالها مقارنة مع نظيراتها، جمعية المخترعين الأتراك والامكانيات الضخمة التي تتوفر عليها على سبيل المثال، وككل الجمعيات الخيرية فانها تعتمد على التبرعات، هل يتضامن أئمة المساجد مع المخترعين مثلا؟ فلا يوجد احتضان شعبي لها هنا تكمن المشكلة عندنا

وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يونيو 2011)

سيد بيك
شكرا لتذكيري بهذا النقاش "الجدلي" الذي ظللت مصرا فيه على أن الحث العكسي لمحركات التيار المستمر يؤدي إلى نقص القدرة الداخلة، وتصورت أنا أنك تقصد "إهدار" الطاقة، وظللنا في هذا الجدل فترة، وحتى الآن لم أعرف ماذا كنت تقصد، لأن أسلوبك في الكتابة العلمية لا يمكن أن يفهمه إلا سكان الكواكب الأخرى على ما أظن 
فأسلوبك خليط بين العلمي والأدبي، ويذكر أشياء دون مقدمات، وأحيانا العكس فتذكر مقدمة وأنتظر ماذا ستقول بعدها فأجد أن المشاركة انتهت ولم تقل شيئا
صدقني حاولت جاهدا وقتها أن أفهمك، وطلبت منك مرارا أن تكتب بأسلوب أوضح
المهم، أظن أنه في نفس المشاركة التي اقتبستها أعلاه أنت قلت:


pic2007 قال:


> قراته في مرات سابقة ووجدته غير ملائم للمبتدئين امثالي...


وكان هذا عن كتاب يتحدث عن محرك تيار مستمر يعمل كمحرك دائم الحركة باستخدام الحث العكسي (على ما أذكر)
فكيف تكون مبتدئا، ورغم هذا تجادل في أمور الطاقة الحرة، وتعتبرها حقائق مسلم بها، بل وقلت ذات مرة ما معناه أنك تعرف الكثير عن هذه الأمور ولكنك لا ترغب في مشاركتنا إياها، وعندما قلت لك أن تطلعنا على ما تعلم، قلت أنني ينبغي أن أطلب هذا بمزيدا من الاحترام، لأن المتعلم ليس بالضرورة عليه أن يقبل قدم معلمه ولكن على الأقل يحترمه (رغم أني احترمتك وقتها، ولا أدري هل كنت تطمع بالفعل في أن أقبل قدمك أم ماذا)
ولمّحت أيضا في مشاركة من مشاركاتك أنك تخشى أن تخبرنا بأي معلومات عن نفسك لأنك لا تضمن ألا تتعرض للإيذاء أو حتى القتل بسبب محاولاتك لنشر هذه المحركات (مع العلم أنه عن طريق الإنترنت يسهل الوصول لأي شخص)
فكيف كل هذا، وأن قلت أنك مبتدئ؟؟؟
أرى بعض التناقض هنا!!
وشكرا على وضع هذا الاقتباس، لأنه ذكرني بقولك هذا


----------



## pic2007 (6 يونيو 2011)

*كالعادة*

السلام عليكم
السادة الأفاضل


سيد زملكاوي دعك من الحديث عن أسلوبي أوأسلوبك والقيل والقال ولنهتم بلب الموضوع رجاءا 


 لو تخلينا عن سطحيتنا المعهودة قليلا فلن يوجد تناقض
العبارة " قراته في مرات سابقة ووجدته غير ملائم للمبتدئين امثالي..." فالشق الأول من العبارة تذكر قراءة الكتاب - موضوع النقاش- ليس فقط قراءة واحدة بل مرات متعددة وهذا شيئ جيد والشق الثاني منها يعتبر "نوع من تواضع العلماء" اذن يمكن اعتبار العبارة السابقة مدخلا جيدا للنقاش { ولم يكن رأينا عن الكتاب موحدا لأني لاحظت اختلاف وجهات النظر حوله لذلك تدخلت بالمشاركة فلو أننا نتفق في الرؤية حوله لما تدخلت أصلا "فلست مشجع لفريق كرة قدم" } 

والعبارة في الأخير: " لحصلنا على محرك يعمل ل 100 سنة
هذه محاولة متواضعة لاني لاحظت المشككين يتلون النصوص المقدسة للترموديناميك "

هل محرك يعمل ل100 سنة "يخالف " النصوص المقدسة؟

والحال أني لم أتراجع عن لب النقاش: وهو الطاقة المجانية أوالطاقة الحرة أو أيا تكن تسميتها، ولا حتى عن كلمة واحدة حتى الآن.


حسنا الآن أنت موافق على وجود تأثير سلبي للمولد الغير مرغوب عندنا في هذه الحالة " يعني أن ما نعتبره محرك فقط هو محرك مع مولد معيق
هناك "سر صغير" بخصوص التركيبة الشهيرة محرك-مولد من أجل عمل حركة دائمة وربما يكفينا حاليا على الأقل ليعمل هذا المحرك ل 100 سنة قادمة
بالتأكيد يجب اضافة دارة تحكم مع فصل التأثير الغير مرغوب عندنا ودعني أؤكد أن الطاقة ستكون مسحوبة من المجال الزمني{ هل يشبه هذا تصميما من تصاميم الخيال العلمي؟ بالمناسبة أذكر أن مخترعا في مجال الطاقة الحرة وجه له اتهام بسرقة الكهرباء من المحطات التقليدية والطريف في القصة في ذلك الوقت لم يكن نقل الكهرباء لاسلكيا "حقيقة علمية" معترف بها في ذلك الزمان }


صحيح أننا كمهندسين نتشارك المعلومات ذاتها والتي نعتبرها "الحقائق الهندسية" التي لا خلاف عليها وهي تبدولنا صحيحة وحقيقية لكن كل ما في الأمر هو أننا نتشارك التصورات الوهمية نفسها عن العالم الخارجي الواقعي كما هو ولذلك نلزم أحيانا من بدا غير راض عن تلك الرؤية أن يلتزم ب"الحقائق المتفقة عليها" فضلا ان لم نكل له اتهامات من قبيل الجهل

أرجو ألا نحتاج لسنوات لفهم وتطبيق ما تعنيه المشاركة الأولى { لا تهتم لهذه الجملة}


وهذا موقع المهندسين العرب و صحيح ليس بالامكان عمل التجربة والتأكد من نتيجتها لتكاليفها الباهظة وقفل هذا الموضوع بدل كيل الاتهامات ومحاولة اصطياد الأخطاء اللغوية وغيرها


ملاحظة: لا أملك متسعا من الوقت حاليا وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ودعني أؤكد أن الطاقة ستكون مسحوبة من المجال الزمني


لقد حاول السيد ساموك (لو تذكره) أن يقنعنا بهذا وبدأ يشرح، وفجأة انسحب من النقاش بحجة مفتعلة، ولم نره من وقتها
وأنت تحاول منذ عام كامل أن تقول لنا أن هناك أثير يحتوي على كم يكاد يكون لانهائي من الطاقة ويمكن أن نحصل على هذه الطاقة
وخلال عام كامل لم نتقدم خطوة واحدة في النقاش، فأنت لا تريد أن تذكر أي شيئ، ومرة تقول الطاقة تأتي من الأثير، ومرة أخرى تقل الطاقة تأتي من لأن مبدأحفظ الطاقة لا ينطبق بسبب مبدأ عدم الارتياب
ولما سألتك عن أي إثبات أو أي مصدر راوغت ولم تمنحنا أي مصدر يعتد به، مرة اقتبست كلام خبير كمبيوتر ومرة اقتبست من موقع لجامعة عربية، ومرة تقول البروفسور الفلاني قال كذا، والبروفسور العلاني يرى كذا
كل هذا دون أي مصدر علمي معتبر أو إثبات واضح المعالم
والردود جاهزة عندك، تارة تقول هذا العلم مقموع لأن قوى الشر تريد أن نظل في الظلام
وتارة تقول أنت لا تعرف ماكسويل إذا أنت لا تستحق أن أتناقش معك
وتارة تقول أنا أعرف الكثير ولكني لا أريد أن أقول
وتارة تقول أنا أخشى على نفسي من أباطرة النفط
وتارة تتهمنا بأننا مشاركون في المؤامرة الكبرى التي يقودها قوى الشر
وتارة تقول أننا مخدوعون، وأن نيوتن ولابلاس ولاجرانج وغيرهم مخادعون كذابون مشتركون في المؤامرة
وتارة تراوغ
عام كامل من المراوغة، وحقا لا أدري ماذا تريد أن تصل إليه


----------



## pic2007 (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
السادة الأفاضل


لقد نسيت أو تناسيت الملاحظة في آخر المشاركة السابقة وعمدت الى اقحام كل المواضيع ذات أو غير ذات الصلة بالموضوع



> مرة اقتبست من موقع لجامعة عربية، ومرة تقول البروفسور الفلاني قال كذا، والبروفسور العلاني يرى كذا
> كل هذا دون أي مصدر علمي معتبر أو إثبات واضح المعالم



الحجة في العلم أساسا هي بآراء وبأقوال العلماء انتهى، ربما تبحث أنت عن ختم الادارة وتلك قضية أخرى.
 

-فالفيزياء عبارة عن أحجية ولا يمكن استنتاج ومشاهدة الصورة الكبيرة مباشرة لأنه تم تجزئتها الى الكثير من القطع الصغيرة المتناثرة هنا وهناك


ولا أنكر أنه تولد لدي انطباع بأن الهدف من النقاش هو لا يقتصر على تبيان خطأ أو صحة الكتاب المذكور فقط بل يتعداه الى محاولة اثبات فشل وعدم واقعية مجال الطاقة الحرة، لأني لا حظت الهجوم الممنهج و الشرس ضد كل من يعتقد أو مجرد مهتم بمجال الطاقة الحرة، وقد بدأت العملية منظمة الى حد معين، ولتزداد شكوكي بعد قراءة الرد الأول والدعم السريع على مشاركتي الأولى.

أما الحجة الرئيسية فكانت والله احنا "كمهندسين عرب" يجب الا نسوق "الخرافات" و الا نصل الى هذا المستوى المتدني، والتهمة الأساسية هي "مخالفة قانون بقاء الطاقة" الوسمة الشهيرة ولما كانت المقاربة الرياضية أفضل عندي من المقاربة الفيزيائية، فمن الناحية الرياضية لا يوجد هذا المقدار الثابت والمزعوم، لكن تردد كثيرا مؤخرا مقولة: أنا لا أحب الرياضيات وأتحاشى التعقيد الرياضي.
أما من الناحية الفيزيائية فالأمر معقد

أما ما أعتقده أنا صحيحا فهو النظرية الأثيرية ببساطة
أما من خلال وجهة النظر الرسمية فنظرية الكم تسمح لنا بالوصول الى نفس النتائج

أما من يدعم هذه النظرة فتقريبا جل المخترعين والعلماء المتحصلين على نوبل فمن هم من يقول بهذا صراحة علانية ومنهم من يفضل أساليب الطرق الغير مباشرة، ولهذا اقتبست رأي العالم فلان أو علان

ومن الجائز أن يكون هناك اختلاف في تفسير التجربة، لكن التجربة النتيجة واحدة ولن نختلف عليها وهذا هو الأهم برأيي.


ولا آخذ على عاتقي مهمة اقناع أحد لأنه من الجائز أن أحدهم لا يرغب بأن يقتنع بواقعية الطاقة الحرة لأسباب خاصة لديه
فعلى سبيل المثال نيكولا تيسلا لم يتجرأ حتى مجرد حديث عن الطاقة الحرة أنذاك في السنوات الأولى من أعماله لأنه كان مشغولا بارساء نظام التيار المتناوب ويخشى على العوائد المالية المتدفقة من ارساء هذا النظام وتيسلا للتذكير يعتبر أب الطاقة الحرة فما بالكم


تفصيل آراء العلماء من انيوتن وفاراداي وماكسويل فهو حديث طويل جدا

الحديث عن تقديم المصادر المعترف بها أصبح مكررا، في اعتقادي أن هناك اصرار للقضاء على موضوع الطاقة الحرة أقول وربما تم حذف المصادر العربية لذلك لن أقدم ذلك الدليل المفترض فيجب أن أمسك العصى من الوسط

وأعجب ممن يجعل نفسه وصيا على الناس يقرر ما هو ممكن لها أو غير ممكن لها لابسا ثوب الناصح الأمين ونتيجة نصائحه المباشرة هي تثبيط همم وعزائم المسلمين ولا أخفيكم سرا أن وصل بي الأمر الى الشك حتى في المنتدى

ملاحظة: سأغيب لفترة عن الملتقى وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يونيو 2011)

تتهمني بأنني أثبط همم المسلمين، ولمحت أكثر من مرة إلى أنني عميل
بينما أنا عام كامل أقول لك أعطني إثباتا أو مصدرا معتبرا وساؤيدك
وعام كامل لم نحصل منك على شيء سوى الكلام والمراوغة
عام كامل تراوغ في الكلام ولا تجيب عن أسئلة مباشرة ولم نحصل منك على شيء


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ‏
> 
> ملاحظة: سأغيب لفترة عن الملتقى وشكرا.



نحن في انتظارك اخ بيك لتناقش معنا افكارك و آراء بعض العلماء
بالشروط الآتية

١_ أن يكون باللغة العربية حتى المنقول يترجم 
احتراما للمنتدي العربي و افادة جميع المشاهدين

‎٢_أن يكون في المستوى المنهجي ليس المتقدم

٣_أن لا نذكر قانون بقاء الطاقة في النقاش لأن هذا القانون هو قانون استنتاجي و استقرائي لابد أن نحققه في النهاية

٤_كما اننا ابتعدنا عن قانون بقاء الطاقة في النقاش فالأولى أن نبتعد عن الافتراضات التي هي مثل الأثير الذي تطالب بإثبات نقضه و الذي تم بالفعل فلا يمكن أن تفرض شيء ثم تطالب بنقصه بل عليك اثباته 
و الخلاصة أن هذه الافتراضات مقبولة عقليا ليس لديها تحقيق علمي يثبتها 

‏٤_ أرجو أن يتحقق الاعتراف بالخطأ بدون مراوغة


و شكرا


----------



## pic2007 (8 يونيو 2011)

[font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/font]​ [font=&quot]السادة الأفاضل

[/font]​ [font=&quot]لا أصدق أن باحثا أكاديميا أو مهندسا ولا حتى مجرد شخص ذاتي التعليم يجهل اللغة الانكليزية أو الفرنسية أوغيرها من اللغات الأجنبية، فكيف سيتم النقاش أساسا في أي موضوع علمي بدون الاستشهاد بالنصوص و المصادر الأصلية و التي هي بالطبع باللغة الأجنبية؟[/font]​ 

> ٣_أن لا نذكر قانون بقاء الطاقة في النقاش لأن هذا القانون هو قانون استنتاجي و استقرائي لابد أن نحققه في النهاية
> 
> ٤_كما اننا ابتعدنا عن قانون بقاء الطاقة في النقاش فالأولى أن نبتعد عن الافتراضات التي هي مثل الأثير الذي تطالب بإثبات نقضه و الذي تم بالفعل فلا يمكن أن تفرض شيء ثم تطالب بنقصه بل عليك اثباته
> و الخلاصة أن هذه الافتراضات مقبولة عقليا ليس لديها تحقيق علمي يثبتها
> ...


 [font=&quot]ما هذا الهراء؟ 
[/font]
[font=&quot]هل يعقل أن يكون لب وموضوع النقاش شرطا أساسيا وجب الانصياع والقبول به مسبقا وضرورة للبدأ بالدخول في هذا النقاش؟ لماذا النقاش اذن في هذه الحالة وقد اتفقنا على الموضوع في البداية؟ وهذا لم يحصل؟ ولا نقبله

[/font]​ [font=&quot]الحكاية من البداية:[/font]​ [font=&quot]قدم داهية الرياضيات إسحاق نيوتن ملاحظة الجذب العام بالإضافة إلى ملاحظات الحركة الثلاث والتي تم تسميتها من طرف الأكاديمية الملكية للعلوم بلندن {نوع من وزارة تعليم عالمية} ب"القوانين" ، "قانون" الجذب العام و"القوانين" الثلاث للحركة، لكن الداهية نيوتن لم يقدم لنا تعريف الجاذبية؟ ولا تعريف الطاقة؟ ولا تعريف الاستطاعة؟ وبعد قرون فهاهي البشرية تزداد بؤسا وشقاء بالرغم من التقدم العلمي، والحال أن نيوتن كان مهتما أكثر ب"جاذبية" الذهب.[/font]​ [font=&quot]من الطبيعي أن ينسب أي "قانون" إلى مكتشفه، قانون العالم فلان أو علان، فمن هو مكتشف هذا القانون قانون بقاء الطاقة إذن؟ هل يوجد من العلماء من قبل المخاطرة باسمه لينسب له فضل هذا الاكتشاف؟ أرجو ألا يكون الجواب هو أن هذا "القانون" قد ظهر فقط صدفة "من تلقاء نفسه".



ولمن يرفض وجود الأثير

[/font]​ [font=&quot]1-النظرية النسبية: 
[/font][font=&quot]هناك الكثير من الأبحاث والتي تتناول النظرية النسبية وغالبية هذه الأبحاث هي باللغة الأجنبية ورغم ذلك توجد بعض الاستثناءات واليكم: 
ملاحظة: سنقتبس فقط منها فقرة أو اثنتين ووجبت لاشارة الى الباحث اكاديمي تقليدي فلم نعثر على يؤكد عكس ذلك ولمن يرغب في قراءة البحث كاملا وربما يكون موضوعا مستقلا في المستقبل ان شاء الله.
[/font]​ 
[font=&quot]ان نسبية أينشتاين قائمة على فرض ( ثبات سرعة الضوء في الفراغ[/font] ) 
[font=&quot]وهذا الفرض ليس هو فرضاً رياضياً بحتاً[/font] .
[font=&quot]ولا هو فرض فيزيائي يمكن اختباره عملياً[/font] .
[font=&quot]وإنما هو فرض فيزيائي ( فكري ) بحت لا يمكن اختباره عملياً[/font] .
[font=&quot]فهو من قبيل المستحيل عادة , والممكن عقلاً[/font] .
[font=&quot]بدليل التجارب الفكرية المحضة التي طرحها أينشتاين نفسه لإثبات التواقت النسبي وتمدد الزمن وانكماش الطول[/font] .
[font=&quot]وبدليل استحالة أن – نُرسل – راصداً على متن مركبة تتحرك بسرعة تقترب من سرعة الضوء – بحسب النسبية نفسها[/font] - [font=&quot]ثم يرجع إلينا هذا الراصد ويطلعنا على ما سجله من نتائج التجارب التي أجراها على مركبته في حالته تلك.

[/font]​ [font=&quot]والآن اليكم التساؤل:[/font]​ [font=&quot]ما هو مصدر الزمن عند أينشتاين ؟[/font]
[font=&quot]لقد عرّف نيوتن الزمن بأنه : ( مطلق , ينساب من تلقاء نفسه[/font] , [font=&quot]وبطبيعته الخاصة , باطراد , دون علاقة بأي شيء خارجي ) أي : هو سيالة مطردة لا تؤثر في غيرها ولا يؤثر غيرها فيها[/font] .. 
[font=&quot]وقال أينشتاين في الزمن : إنه ( ينساب على الأشياء السريعة الحركة أبطأ من انسيابه على الأشياء البطيئة الحركة ) أي : لكل جملة حركية زمن خاص بها[/font] .. [font=&quot]فهو يتأثر بغيره[/font] ..
[font=&quot]والملاحظ هنا أن نيوتن قد بيَّن لنا مصدر انسياب الزمن , وهو ( من تلقاء نفسه وبطبيعته الخاصة ) أما أينشتاين فقد أغفل ذكرَ مصدر الانسياب[/font] , [font=&quot]مكتفياً بذكر طبيعة الانسياب , فقال : ( ينساب على الأشياء السريعة الحركة أبطأ من انسيابه على الأشياء البطيئة الحركة[/font] ) 
[font=&quot]فما هو مصدر انسياب الزمن عند أينشتاين ؟ [/font]
[font=&quot]٭ فإن قيل : إن مصدر انسياب الزمن عند أينشتاين , هو ما قاله نيوتن : ( بأنه ينساب من تلقاء نفسه وبطبيعته الخاصة ) ؟ [/font]
[font=&quot]٭٭ يقال : لو كان الأمر كذلك , للزم أن يكون الزمن غير متأثر بغيره , لأنه لا يجتمع كونه ينبثق من تلقاء نفسه وبطبيعته الخاصة , مع تأثره بغيره[/font] . 

[font=&quot]٭ وإن قيل : لا ! إن مصدر انسياب الزمن عند أينشتاين , هو عين حركة الأشياء ؟ [/font]
[font=&quot]٭٭ يقال : لو كان مصدر انسياب الزمن هو عين الحركة , للزم أن يكون انسيابه في الأشياء السريعة الحركة[/font] , [font=&quot]أسرع من انسيابه في الأشياء البطيئة الحركة[/font] , [font=&quot]لأن الحركة هي المصدر[/font] .

[font=&quot]إذن ؛ فهذان الاحتمالان لا يستقيمان مع نسبية أينشتاين , لأن الزمن في نسبيته , هو : يتأثر بغيره , وهو ينساب في الأشياء السريعة الحركة أبطأ من انسيابه في الأشياء البطيئة الحركة ؛ لذلك يبقى السؤال مطروحاً[/font] : 
[font=&quot]ما هو مصدر انسياب الزمن عند أينشتاين ؟ ذاك الزمن الذي يتمدد , ويتوقف [/font]!!


​ [font=&quot]خاتمة البحث حول النسبية بعنوان النظرية النسبية في الميزان للأستاذ والباحث العربي السوري محمد هشام عارف الأرناؤوط اذ يقول:[/font]​ 
[font=&quot]إذا تعذر إيجاد حلول بيِّنة قطعية على جميع ما تقدم من التناقضات الظاهرة ونحوها في نسبية أينشتاين , فإنه لا مناص من إعادة النظر في تعليل نتائج تجربة مايكلسون ومورلي , أو من البحث عن وسائل وطرق نختبر من خلاها تجربة مايكلسون ومورلي نفسها ونختبر انتشار الضوء[/font] .
[font=&quot]ودونكم اثنتين من الوسائل المقترحة[/font] :
[font=&quot]إحداهما : إعادة تجربة مايكلسون ومورلي على متن مركبة فضائية أو على متن طائرة , أو على متن مركبة تتحرك على الأرض حركة نضمن , بما لدينا من تقنيات متقدمة , أن تسجل لنا الفروقات في مسيرة الحزمتين الضوئيتين [/font].
[font=&quot]والوسيلة الأخرى : اختبار انتشار الضوء المرئي[/font] .
[font=&quot]من الثابت أنه عندما نضع جرساً داخل أنبوب الاختبار , نسمع رنين الجرس بعد أن نغذيه بطاقة كهربائية ونضغط زر التشغيل . وأننا حين نفرغ الأنبوب من الهواء لا نسمع صوت الجرس رغم تغذيتنا إياه بالطاقة اللازمة وضغط زر التشغيل[/font] . 
[font=&quot]على نحو من ذلك ؛ نأتي بصندوق كبير بعض الشيء , ونضع في أحد جوانبه من الداخل منبعاً ضوئياً , ونضع في الجانب المقابل له , من الداخل أيضاً[/font] , [font=&quot]خلية إليكترونية تتحسس فقط بالضوء المرئي , بحيث تعمل عند تعرضها للضوء كزر التشغيل المضغوط ( إغلاق دارة ) لصفارة إنذار موضوعة خارج الصندوق , أي[/font] : [font=&quot]عندما يصدر المنبع الضوئي ضوءاً تتحسسه الخلية الإليكترونية , فتغلق الدارة الكهربائية , فينطلق صوت صفارة الإنذار مدوياً[/font] .
[font=&quot]فلو أننا فرَّغنا هذا الصندوق من الألوان , بمعنى آخر : لو أننا جعلنا جميع الصندوق من الداخل بلون أسود قاتم , و أحكمنا إغلاقه , ثم جعلنا المنبع الضوئي يعمل , فهل ستتحسس الخلية الإليكترونية الضوءَ وتغلق الدارة وينطلق صوت صفارة الإنذار ؟ [/font]
[font=&quot]ولو أنه انطلق صوت صفارة الإنذار , فهل يكون الزمن الفاصل بين إصدار المنبع الضوئي للضوء وانطلاق صوت الصفارة , مساوياً للزمن الفاصل بينهما في الصندوق المصنوع من الداخل باللون الأبيض أو بأحد ألوان قوس قزح ؟ [/font]

[font=&quot]وبعدُ ؛ فلا أحسب أنه يستحيل علينا ابتكار وسائل وتجارب أخرى لاختبار نتائج تجربة مايكلسون ومورلي وانتشار الضوء المرئي , عندما يتعذر إيجاد حلول وإجابات قطعية جازمة لجميع التناقضات والتساؤلات المتقدمة ونحوها.
نهاية خاتمة البحث.


ومن جهة أخرى فان[/font]​ [font=&quot]2-نظرية الكم:
وهي تستحق دراسة مستفيضة تثبت وجود الأثير 
[/font]​ [font=&quot]وجب التنويه إلى أن الفيزيائي البريطاني ديراك هو أول من أثبت رياضيا وجود الأثير.

[/font]​ [font=&quot]وشكرا.[/font]​


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ما هذا الهراء؟
> هل يعقل أن يكون لب وموضوع النقاش شرطا أساسيا وجب الانصياع والقبول به مسبقا وضرورة للبدأ بالدخول في هذا النقاش؟ لماذا النقاش اذن في هذه الحالة وقد اتفقنا على الموضوع في البداية؟ وهذا لم يحصل؟ ولا نقبله


هراء؟؟
الأخ يقول لك نبدأ بدون أي افتراضات مسبقة
فهو يقول نلفي فرضية انحفاظ الطاقة، ثم نصل إليها بالاستنتاج
وبالمثل نلغي افتراض صحة نظرية الأثير ثم نصل إليها بالاستنتاج لو أنها صحيحة

أما أنت فتريد أن تفرض هذه النظرية علينا فرضا
فأنت تطلب منا أن نعترف بصحة هذه النظرية التي لم تضع أي إثبات عليها سوى أقوال بعض العلماء، وتقول ما معناه: أنتم ترفضون نظرية الأثير، إذا أنتم لا تفقهون شيئا

الطريف في الأمر أنك كل ما وضعته من "إثباتات" لنظرية الأثير ما هو (حتى الآن) إلا أقوال بعض العلماء، وتستنكر علي أني أقول لك ضع إثباتا حقيقيا وليس مجرد أقوال علماء
جميل
الطريف أنك ترفض مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وتقول أن كل العلماء المقتنعين به أفاقون ونصابون ومخادعون
فلماذا يكون علماء الأثير هم العلماء المعتبرون المحترمون
بينما علماء حفظ الطاقة هم النصابون المحتالون المخادعون؟؟

اثبت على مبدئك ولا تراوغ


----------



## pic2007 (9 يونيو 2011)

كلام وكلام ولا نقاش علمي فقط جدال و سفسطة
لانقاش لأفكار ولا "أسلوب" علمي ولا تقديم المعادلات الرياضية على فرض وجودها فقط كلام وكلام كالعادة.

تقييم سلبي نعم 
أقتطاع جزء صغير من المشاركة والرد عليه -بالكلام فقط- واهمال باقي المشاركة نعم



وأما الاستمرار بالادعاء بأنه لاتوجد مؤامرة لهو المؤامرة بعينها 

أما المطلوب فهو:
قدم التعاريف المطلوبة؟ 
قدم المعادلات المطلوبة؟
ناقش في :
1-النظرية النسبية
2-نظرية الكم


والحجة في العلم هي: 
1- في آراء وأقوال العلماء أولا{ والمفروض أنها مستمدة من تجارب وتجارب سابقة متراكمة عبر الأجيال}
2- وبالتجربة العملية ثانيا {وهذا هو أصل العلم دائما وأبدا}

هذه هي مصادر العلم وأي حديث آخر عن المصادر غير تلك فهي مصادر غير معتبرة وفي أحسن الأحوال فهي من قبيل الاجراءات البيروقراطية ولن تنطلي علينا تلك الخدعة لأنها ببساطة غير علمية وكأن البعض لم يسمع عبارة تقنيات سرية -عسكرية أو غير عسكرية كانت- أو أن عضوا في الكونغرس لم يستشط غضبا من سرقة أو محاولة سرقة تقنية كانت تعتبر سرية في الماضي القريب والمثال الأقرب ربما هو الصين.

مع العلم أن هناك سوابق فقد طلب من أحدهم عدم التدخل في النقاش وبالطبع لاتنقص هنا الحجج الواهية لتبرير تلك التهمة والواضحة، والواقع أنني أحتفظ بحسن النية بصعوبة بالغة، قريبا سيكون السؤال هو من المستفيد من هذا ؟ وماهو مقابل هذا العمل؟  

 * [font=&quot]ملاحظة: أعتذر عن أي نقاش [/font][font=&quot]وبخصوص أي موضوع[/font][font=&quot] وعن عدم تقديم أي رد مهما يكن طبيعته وذلك يستمر الى غاية اشعار آخر وشكرا لكم على تفهمكم.[/font]*


----------



## zamalkawi (9 يونيو 2011)

رائع!!


pic2007 قال:


> [/color] * [font=&quot]ملاحظة: أعتذر عن أي نقاش [/font][font=&quot]وبخصوص أي موضوع[/font][font=&quot] وعن عدم تقديم أي رد مهما يكن طبيعته وذلك يستمر الى غاية اشعار آخر وشكرا لكم على تفهمكم.[/font]*


تفتح موضوعا، ثم تقول لن أتناقش ولن أرد




pic2007 قال:


> أما المطلوب فهو:
> قدم التعاريف المطلوبة؟
> قدم المعادلات المطلوبة؟
> ناقش في :
> ...


كم مرة أقول لك أنني لست فيزيائيا ولست متخصصا في هذه الأمور، وكم مرة قلت لك أنني ليس لدي معلومات كافية عن النظرية النسبية وميكانيكا الكم، وكم مرة قلت لك أن هذا المنتدى اسمه ملتقى "المهندسين" العرب، وليس ملتقى العلميين أو الرياضيين العرب، وبالتالي لا تتوقع أن تجد النظرية النسبية وميكانيكا الكم معروفين للجميع هنا

أما الطريف في الأمر فهو أنك تطالبني أنا بتقديم التعاريف والمعادلات!! يبدو أنك نسيت يا سيد بيك أنني أنتمي إلى "المنخدعين" بوجهة النظر الرسمية، أو أنتمي إلى "المتآمرين" الذين يريدون أن يقنعوا الناس بوجهة النظر الرسمية وأن يصرفوا الناس عن العلم النافع
وبما أنني أمثل وجهة النظر الرسمية، وأنت الجهة المعارضة، فعليك أنت أن تقدم الإثباتات والتعريفات والمعادلات، وأنا أناقشك فيها وليس العكس!
عندنا في مصر يوجد مثل يقول: خدوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكوا، وهو يعني أن تبادر خصمك بالاتهام فتسبقه وبالتالي تضعه في موقف المدافع عن نفسه وبالتالي لا يغلبك، وهذا هو بالضبط ما تحاول أنت فعله، فأنت ترمي كرة المعادلات والتعريفات في ملعبي كي تتهرب منها رغم أنت الذي عليه أن يضع هذه التعريفات والمعادلات
وبعد رمي الكرة في ملعبي، تقول أنني مراوغ وأنني أتكلم فقط، وأجادل ولا أتحاور علميا
إن ما تفعله أساليب مراوغين
اتق الله


----------



## محمد.المصري (9 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته [/font]​ [font=&quot]
> 
> السادة الأفاضل
> 
> ...



أخي أنت لا تتعامل مع شخص واحد بل تتعامل مع أعضاء و زوار ليس كلهم باحثين أو متخصصين أو يعرفون كل اللغات فلابد أن نراعيهم في الكتابة و النقاش اما إذا كنت تريد مناقشة أحد بعينه فيمكنك أن تناقشه على حدا برسالة خاصة بأي لغة تشاء 




pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]ما هذا الهراء؟
> [/font]
> [font=&quot]هل يعقل أن يكون لب وموضوع النقاش شرطا أساسيا وجب الانصياع والقبول به مسبقا وضرورة للبدأ بالدخول في هذا النقاش؟ لماذا النقاش اذن في هذه الحالة وقد اتفقنا على الموضوع في البداية؟ وهذا لم يحصل؟ ولا نقبله
> 
> [/font]​


 
أخي لم أقول نسلم به بل قلت نلغيه نعتبره لا يوجد و سوف نثبته من جديد بعد المناقشة بالتأكيد

توضيح و تكملة للشروط في النقاش الجماعي


الشروط في النقاش الجماعي هي :

١_ أن يكون باللغة العربية حتى المنقول يترجم 
احتراما للمنتدي العربي و افادة جميع المشاهدين ( و ليس المناقشين )

٢_أن يكون في المستوى المنهجي ليس المتقدم (حتى يستوعبه المشاهدين من أعضاء و زوار )

٣_أن نلغي (لا نذكر ) قانون بقاء الطاقة في النقاش لأن هذا القانون هو قانون استنتاجي و استقرائي لابد أن نحققه في النهاية

٤_كما اننا ابتعدنا عن قانون بقاء الطاقة في النقاش فالأولى أن نبتعد عن الافتراضات التي هي مثل الأثير الذي تطالب بإثبات نقضه و الذي تم بالفعل فلا يمكن أن تفرض شيء ثم تطالب بنقصه بل عليك اثباته 
و الخلاصة أن هذه الافتراضات مقبولة عقليا ليس لديها تحقيق علمي يثبتها 

٥_ أرجو أن يتحقق الاعتراف بالخطأ بدون مراوغة

٦_ أن يكون النقاش بأسلوب موضوعي بدون تحيز لأحد ( فمثلا لا تقول "داهية الرياضيات إسحاق نيوتن" ) 

٧_أن يكون أن يكون الرد علي أحد المشاركات لا يحتاج إلى كتابة كثيرة فلا يستطيع أحد كتابتها 
(فمثلا المشاركة لا تزيد على ٣٠٠٠ حرف )



اما الآن سوف نناقش مشاركتك بكل موضوعية و لكن لكي لم يتحقق الشرط ٧ لذلك سوف نقسم المشاركة على مرتات أو أكثر 



pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]الحكاية من البداية:[/font]​ [font=&quot]قدم داهية الرياضيات إسحاق نيوتن ملاحظة الجذب العام بالإضافة إلى ملاحظات الحركة الثلاث والتي تم تسميتها من طرف الأكاديمية الملكية للعلوم بلندن {نوع من وزارة تعليم عالمية} ب"القوانين" ، "قانون" الجذب العام و"القوانين" الثلاث للحركة، لكن الداهية نيوتن لم يقدم لنا تعريف الجاذبية؟ ولا تعريف الطاقة؟ ولا تعريف الاستطاعة؟ وبعد قرون فهاهي البشرية تزداد بؤسا وشقاء بالرغم من التقدم العلمي، والحال أن نيوتن كان مهتما أكثر ب"جاذبية" الذهب.[/font]​ [font=&quot]من الطبيعي أن ينسب أي "قانون" إلى مكتشفه، قانون العالم فلان أو علان، فمن هو مكتشف هذا القانون قانون بقاء الطاقة إذن؟ هل يوجد من العلماء من قبل المخاطرة باسمه لينسب له فضل هذا الاكتشاف؟ أرجو ألا يكون الجواب هو أن هذا "القانون" قد ظهر فقط صدفة "من تلقاء نفسه".
> [/font]​



بالنسبة إلى نيوتن فما المقصود بملاحظات الحركة الثلاث

اما لماذا لم يفسر الجاذبية و الطاقة و القدرة فهذه كما تعلم مرحلة ثانية تأتي بعد دراسة الظاهرة و تكملة عليها و لم أعلم هل فسرها نيوتن ام لا


اما بالنسبة قولك
"فمن هو مكتشف هذا القانون قانون بقاء الطاقة إذن؟ هل يوجد من العلماء من قبل المخاطرة باسمه لينسب له فضل هذا الاكتشاف؟ أرجو ألا يكون الجواب هو أن هذا "القانون" قد ظهر فقط صدفة "من تلقاء نفسه"

قانون بقاء الطاقة هو قانون استنتاجي أو استقراءي لا يحتاج إلى أن ينسب اليه أحد أو يكون أول من اكتشفه هم العرب و لم يذكر لذلك أو يكون غير ذلك 
فما الذي يؤثر علينا سواء إذا كان مؤلفه كذا أو كذا؟
هل تختلف معنا في النقاش الذي نحن فيه


و للموضوع بقية أن شاء الله سوف أناقش النصف الثاني من مشاركتك الذي لا يحتوي على أي شيء صحيح


----------



## ايمن ابرهيم المهدى (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوانى فى الله
فى موضوع مهم جدا جدا بجد وارجوا الاهتمام بالموضوع ده 
فريد حماد اول مخترع مصرى لجهاز يعمل بقوه الجاذبيه الارضيه وهو كسر كل قواعد الطاقه وجهاز بقوه مضاعفه بتوضل قوة هذا الجهاز للآرقام بجد خياليه والموضوع ده واخد فيه استاذ فريد حماد الاسباقيه من مؤسسه البحث العلمى المصريه وكمان موجود هذا الابتكار على اليوتيوب بأسم (فريد حماد)
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والله الموفق


----------



## zamalkawi (13 يونيو 2011)

ايمن ابرهيم المهدى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى فى الله
> فى موضوع مهم جدا جدا بجد وارجوا الاهتمام بالموضوع ده
> فريد حماد اول مخترع مصرى لجهاز يعمل بقوه الجاذبيه الارضيه وهو كسر كل قواعد الطاقه وجهاز بقوه مضاعفه بتوضل قوة هذا الجهاز للآرقام بجد خياليه والموضوع ده واخد فيه استاذ فريد حماد الاسباقيه من مؤسسه البحث العلمى المصريه وكمان موجود هذا الابتكار على اليوتيوب بأسم (فريد حماد)
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> والله الموفق



شكرا لك أخ أيمن، وفي انتظار وجود الأخ فريد معنا هنا كيف نروي ظمأنا عن فكرته وتكون الاستفادة متبادلة بإذن الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 يونيو 2011)

ايمن ابرهيم المهدى قال:


> السلام عليكم اخوانى فى الله
> فى موضوع مهم جدا جدا بجد وارجوا الاهتمام بالموضوع ده
> فريد حماد اول مخترع مصرى لجهاز يعمل بقوه الجاذبيه الارضيه وهو كسر كل قواعد الطاقه وجهاز بقوه مضاعفه بتوضل قوة هذا الجهاز للآرقام بجد خياليه والموضوع ده واخد فيه استاذ فريد حماد الاسباقيه من مؤسسه البحث العلمى المصريه وكمان موجود هذا الابتكار على اليوتيوب بأسم (فريد حماد)
> ولكم جزيل الشكر
> والله الموفق


 


zamalkawi قال:


> شكرا لك أخ أيمن، وفي انتظار وجود الأخ فريد معنا :28:هنا كي نروي ظمأنا عن فكرته وتكون الاستفادة متبادلة بإذن الله



:28:

وأرجو عدم تكرار المشاركات
مع تحياتي. ​


----------



## pic2007 (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل


مازلت أنتظر الرد على جميع نقاط المشاركة السابقة؟؟؟؟



pic2007 قال:


> تقييم سلبي نعم
> أقتطاع جزء صغير من المشاركة والرد عليه -بالكلام فقط- واهمال باقي المشاركة نعم
> 
> 
> ...



هنا:


محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي أنت لا تتعامل مع شخص واحد بل تتعامل مع أعضاء و زوار ليس كلهم باحثين أو متخصصين أو يعرفون كل اللغات فلابد أن نراعيهم في الكتابة و النقاش اما إذا كنت تريد مناقشة أحد بعينه فيمكنك أن تناقشه على حدا برسالة خاصة بأي لغة تشاء


فقط للتذكير



محمد.المصري قال:


> عذرا أخي لعدم فهم هذه المشاركه
> 
> لأني درست ميكانيكا الكم و النسبية بالعربي


ما معنى هذا الكلام؟
وللتذكير:


pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]لا أصدق أن باحثا أكاديميا أو مهندسا ولا حتى مجرد شخص ذاتي التعليم يجهل اللغة الانكليزية أو الفرنسية أوغيرها من اللغات الأجنبية، فكيف سيتم النقاش أساسا في أي موضوع علمي بدون الاستشهاد بالنصوص و المصادر الأصلية و التي هي بالطبع باللغة الأجنبية؟[/font]​


ربما وجب بعض التوضيح هنا:[font=&quot] لذا فان الاستشهاد بالنصوص و المصادر الأصلية و التي هي بالطبع باللغة الأجنبية؟[/font] لا يعني هذا بالضرورة نقاش الموضوع باللغة الأجنبية، فهو ليس سوى اقتباس لرأي العالم فلان أو علان فاساسا كان جل مااقتبسته من كلام العلماء كان باللغة الانكلزية لذا لا أرى أنه يشكل عائقا أمام النقاش، حتى أنني أتحاشى دائما الاقتباس بالألمانية ولا يمكن تجاهل هذه اللغة من الناحية العلمية مطلقا، والأحرى الحديث عن اقتباس باللغة الهولندية ليس لأنه لاتوجد بهذه اللغة معالجة بعض جوانب موضوع النقاش بالاضافة الى بعض النقاط المثيرة حوله فقط لأنه من النادر من درس هذه اللغة أساسا
 وهنا:


محمد.المصري قال:


> اما الآن سوف نناقش مشاركتك بكل موضوعية و لكن لكي لم يتحقق الشرط ٧ لذلك سوف نقسم المشاركة على مرتات أو أكثر
> 
> 
> و للموضوع بقية أن شاء الله سوف أناقش النصف الثاني من مشاركتك الذي لا يحتوي على أي شيء صحيح


أين مناقشة بقية الموضوع؟ والذي بزعم أحدهم بأنه لا يحتوي على أي شيئ صحيح؟ ماهذا الهراء؟ 
أين الرد اذن؟ _هل يحتاج الرد لكل هذا الوقت _مادام الموضوع لايحوي أي شيئ صحيح كما هو مزعوم من قبل البعض؟
وللتذكير فلقد كان الموضوع المشار اليه هو:



pic2007 قال:


> [font=&quot]...
> 
> ولمن يرفض وجود الأثير
> 
> ...



أرجوا الابتعاد عن الكتابة من هذا القبيل:



محمد.المصري قال:


> اما لماذا لم يفسر الجاذبية و الطاقة و القدرة فهذه كما تعلم مرحلة ثانية تأتي بعد دراسة الظاهرة و تكملة عليها _و لم أعلم هل فسرها نيوتن ام لا_


المفروض هذا يكون من صميم موضوع النقاش؟

حسنا نحن الآن في المرحلة الثانية، ولأني مشغول جدا جدا ولأنه لايمكن الرد قبل الحصول على كامل مناقشة الموضوع، لذلك فما زلت أنتظر؟ 

وشكرا.


----------



## محمـ ـد (17 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> [FONT=&quot]ولمن يرفض وجود الأثير[/FONT]
> ​
> [FONT=&quot]1-النظرية النسبية: [/FONT]
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أرى أن الأخ pic2007 قد أكثر من الحديث في النظرية النسبية و نظرية ميكانيك الكم , و نحن في الملتقى مهندسين و لسنا فيزيائيين , و لا أقول هذا مبرراً أننا لا نفقه شيء في الفيزياء , و لكن الأمر يستدعي تخصصاً فيزيائياً لنقد النسبية أو نظرية ميكانيك الكم , لذلك نحن هنا نقوم بدور النقل لا أكثر عن علماء الفيزياء المعتبرين في هذا الحقل , و هنا أنقل لك يا سيد بيك من كتاب تاريخ موجز للزمن من الإنفجار الكبير إلى الثقوب السوداء للعالم البرفسور ستيفن هوكنغ ( خليفة إينشتاين كما يحب أن يسميه البعض ) , هوكنغ يعتبر العالم الأول على مستوى العالم في هذا العصر , أظن أنه لن يخالفني الرأي في هذا أحد بسبب شهرة هذا العالم .
أتركك مع النقل للصفحات 28 و 32 و 37 و 40 من الكتاب المذكور آنفاً :





























فبعد هذه النقول يا سيد بيك من نصدق و بكلام من نقتنع ؟
هل نقتنع بكلامك أم بكلام علامة الفيزياء هوكنغ ؟
أرجو الإجابة على الإقتباسات من كلام هوكنغ ..
تحياتي للجميع و أخص منهم بيك 2007​


----------



## pic2007 (18 يونيو 2011)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة الأفاضل

سيدي الفاضل كيف حالك؟ لقد افتقنادكم في هذا القسم؟
أرجو أن تكون الأحوال طيبة عندكم وكان الله في عونكم و عوننا جميعا


أرفض القبول{ الحال أنني أنقل فقط أقوال وآراء علماء وباحثين} بصحة فرضيات المعلم والأستاذ انيشتاين، فهل يستدل بآراء التلميذ والخليفة له هاوكييج على صحة ما زعمه أستاذه ومعلمه؟ كلا
والواقع أن خليفته هاوكيينج لم يضف جديدا بخصوص صحة فرضيات معلمه انيشتاين.


بعض أخطاء النظرية النسبية

1- أصبح من المعروف أن المبدأ التي بنيت عليه النظرية هو مبدأ خاطئ جدا. أي ثبات سرعة الضوء في كل المراجع وبغض النظر عن سرعة الرصد. 
2- منذ أكثر من مدة والعلماء في الغرب يستهزئون بالنظرية,

أما نحن العرب فنعتقد أن كل من يعرف كلمتين من خزعبلات وأوهام النظرية النسبية. فهو عبقري 

3- هذه المعادلة E = mc^2 , لالينتو دي بريتو الايطالي وليست لاينشتاين.


E=mc2 existed before Einstein. 
An Italian Olinto de Pretto published E=m*c^2 in a valid scientific 
journal "Lettere ed Atti", Feb. 1904, two years before Einstein. 


فهم اينشتاين تجربة مايكلسون ومولي بشكل خاطئ, رغم انه ادعى عدم علمه باجراء تلك التجربة 

4- الفوتون ليس له كتلة صفرية, بل له كتلة وشحنة مثل أي جسم آخر. 

5- المعادلة المسماة بمعادلة اينشتاين من الخطأ الاعتماد على مصداقيتها المطلقة ودعمها رياضيا لانها تقريبية.
6- إذن لا يجب أن تدعم بتحويلات لورنتز.
7- لم تعطي أية نتيجة صحيحة حتى الآن.
8- حتى الآن لا توجد أية تجربة تؤكد صحتها بتاتا بتاتا بتاتا.
9- و المعادلة غير دقيقة لحساب الطاقة الناتجة عن القنبلة النووية.
10- فهم اينشتاين تجربة مايكلسون ومولي بشكل خاطئ , رغم انه ادعى عدم علمه بها كما سلف.

وهناك بالطبع أسئلة حول انيشتاين نفسه مثل ماهو دوره في:
-مشروع منهاتن!
-الحركة الصهيونية!!
-قيام دولة اسرائيل!!!!!!

علاوة على ضبطه متلبسا بسرقة أعمال علماء معروفين!!!

أما التجربة مايكلسون ومولي حجر الأساس لوجود هذه النظرية فهي تعرف بمؤامرة اغتيال الأثير وتحتاج وقت لعرضها.

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (20 يونيو 2011)

*مهزلة التقاييم السبية*

لماذا يلجأ أحدهم الى تقييم من يختلف معه في الرأي كاتبا العبارة:
" مشاركة مثبطة"

أو عبارة مثل:
" وهل عرفت الآن من يتكلم بدون علم؟؟"

أو عبارة مثل:
"أرى هذه المشاركة تصيد وتحوير للكلام؟

أو عبارة مثل:
"مللنا أسلوبك الملتوي هذا"

أو عبارة مثل:
" منطق معكوس"

أو عبارة مثل:
"جميل هو الشعور بالاضطهاد"
أوغيرها وغيرها...

أين منطقك "السليم"؟ لم لا تكتبه بوضوح يا هذا
وهل عرفت من يتكلم بدون علم؟؟ لم لا تكتب ليستفيد كل الأعضاء لو أن لك علم تتحدث به كما تزعم؟

لم لا يكتب ما يراه صحيحا هنا ليقرأه الكل ان كان ما يقوله صحيحا؟ وأنا أشك في هذا كثيرا وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (20 يونيو 2011)

*فقط للتذكير*



محمد.المصري قال:


> و للموضوع بقية أن شاء الله سوف أناقش النصف الثاني من مشاركتك الذي لا يحتوي على أي شيء صحيح


سوف أناقش النصف الثاني من مشاركتك الذي لا يحتوي على أي شيء صحيح؟

آمل ألا يطول انتظار الرد كثيرا و شكرا.


----------



## محمـ ـد (20 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيفك أخي pic2007 .....
أخي أظنك تتقن الإنكليزية بشكل ممتاز , لذلك سوف أهديك رابط موقع العالم الكبير ستيفن هوكنغ , و هو الخبير الأول على مستوى العالم بنظريتي النسبية و الكم , إليك الرابط
http://www.hawking.org.uk/
و سوف أهديك أيضاً رابط لموقع العالم العربي محمد باسل الطائي الباحث في الفيزياء الكونية و هو أردني الجنسية .
www.cosmokalam.com/cv_ar.html
و أتمنى منك أن تتواصل مع هؤلاء العلماء لأنهم سوف يعطوننا الكثير من المعلومات و حتى نستفيد جميعاً من المختصين .
في مشاركة لي سابقة ضمن هذا الموضوع كنت قد كتبت لك ايميل ستيفن هوكنغ و كتبت لك شروط المراسلة له .
تقبل تحياتي ​


----------



## محمد.المصري (20 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> سوف أناقش النصف الثاني من مشاركتك الذي لا يحتوي على أي شيء صحيح؟
> 
> آمل ألا يطول انتظار الرد كثيرا و شكرا.




أخي بيك عذرا على التأخير 

لأن المشاركة كبيرة جدا تحتاج إلى تحتاج إلي وقت كبير و لن يتوفر حتى الآن 

‎ لو اردت السرعة في الإجابة قسم المشاركة إلي عدة اجراء كل منها يناقش جزء أو خلاف أو لبس و أنا ارد عليها جزء جزء إلى أن تنتهي كل المشاركة

كذلك أرجو أن تكون في موضوع النسبية لأن هذا الموضوع خاص بالمحرك الدائم

‎ و شكرا


----------



## pic2007 (20 يونيو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي بيك عذرا على التأخير
> 
> لأن المشاركة كبيرة جدا تحتاج إلى تحتاج إلي وقت كبير و لن يتوفر حتى الآن
> 
> ‎ لو اردت السرعة في الإجابة قسم المشاركة إلي عدة اجراء كل منها يناقش جزء أو خلاف أو لبس و أنا ارد عليها جزء جزء إلى أن تنتهي كل المشاركة


 في الانتظار ان عذر ضيق الوقت هو أمر معروف ومقبول


محمد.المصري قال:


> كذلك أرجو أن تكون في موضوع النسبية لأن هذا الموضوع خاص بالمحرك الدائم



هذا غير مقبول على الاطلاق؟ فلب الموضوع هو المحرك الدائم الحركة

فلقد زعمت أنه حسب نظرية الكم لا توجد هذه الوسمة " مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة"
وانه كذلك طبقا لنظرية النسبية العامة فلا توجد أيضا هذه الوسمة " مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة"
ولم أكن أهدف لمجرد نقاش النظريات العلمية للرفاهية الفكرية مثلا ولذلك طالبت بايجاد التعاريف؟ وبتقديم المعادلات؟

كما أنني أعتقد بأن كل الاكتشافات في الفيزياء هي "بفضل" المحرك الدائم الحركة بالاضافة الى أن هذا المحرك هو ليس فقط ممكن من الناحية النظرية ولكنه موجود وواقعي وحقيقي وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (21 يونيو 2011)

التادفي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كيفك أخي pic2007 .....
> أخي أظنك تتقن الإنكليزية بشكل ممتاز , لذلك سوف أهديك رابط موقع العالم الكبير ستيفن هوكنغ , و هو الخبير الأول على مستوى العالم بنظريتي النسبية و الكم , إليك الرابط
> http://www.hawking.org.uk/
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
أخي الكريم التادفي
أنا بخير والحمد لله وأرجو ان تكون كذلك

وانه ليشرفني جدا التواصل مع العلماء وخصوصا العلماء العرب، ولكن المشكلة هي ليست في اللغة أو في التواصل مع العلماء النظريين.
فالعرب اكتفوا بنقل الجانب النظري من العلم واستوردوا التصاميم الهندسيةالجاهزة وذلك على حساب الجانب العملي والتطبيقي للعلم، وللأسف فان عمل المهندسين العرب هو يبدو أقرب لعمل الصحافة منه للعمل التطبيقي الهندسي وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (21 يونيو 2011)

*الى الادارة*

السلام عليكم
السادة الأفاضل


ان العبارة : " مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة" بغض النظر عن ماهي التعاريف الطاقة-الجهد-الشحنة وعن ماهية العبارة الرياضية لقانون بقاء الطاقة، هي في واقع الأمر مخالفة وتتعارض مع :

1-نظرية الكم
2- النسبية العامة

وهما أهم النظريات السائدة والمقبولة من قبل وجهة النظر الرسمية {التقليدية} 
ولذلك فان الوسمة " مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة" هي ليست خاطئة فقط بل وتمثل عار لهذا الملتقى الكريم وعليه أرجو من الادارة حذف تلك العبارة الخاطئة. كما أنه لا يمكننا مواصلة التنكر للمحرك الدائم الحركة ف"بفضله" تمت كل الاكتشافات في الفيزياء وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (21 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> ولذلك فان الوسمة " مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة" هي ليست خاطئة فقط بل وتمثل عار لهذا الملتقى الكريم وعليه أرجو من الادارة حذف تلك العبارة الخاطئة. كما أنه لا يمكننا مواصلة التنكر للمحرك الدائم الحركة ف"بفضله" تمت كل الاكتشافات في الفيزياء وشكرا.


يا سيد بيك
تتحدث عن هذا الشيء على أنه حقيقة مسلم بها
فلماذا لا تضع مصدرا معتبرا فيه هذا الكلام؟
لو قلت أن المصادر المحترمة ليس بها هذا الكلام، فلا يحق لك أن تقول أن العبارة عار على الملتقى
الخلاص:
إما أن عبارة مخالف لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة خاطئة والكل يعرف هذا، وبالتالي يجب أن يكون هناك مصدرا محترما، وعليك أن تضع هذا المصدر
وإما أنه لا يوجد مصدر، وبالتالي عليك أن تكف عن هذا الكلام من نوعية العار والوسمة وهذا الكلام الكبير


----------



## pic2007 (22 يونيو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> يا سيد بيك
> تتحدث عن هذا الشيء على أنه حقيقة مسلم بها
> فلماذا لا تضع مصدرا معتبرا فيه هذا الكلام؟
> لو قلت أن المصادر المحترمة ليس بها هذا الكلام، فلا يحق لك أن تقول أن العبارة عار على الملتقى
> ...


حسنا ماهي المصادر المحترمة بوجهة نظرك؟

وأنت ترفض:
1-أقوال العلماء وبالمناسبة يكفي أن يرى هذا الرأي واحد منهم فقط حتى يعتبر مصدرا محترما.

2-تعارض اجراء التجارب وأنت المفروض أنك مهندس؟


مع العلم أن الجامعات العربية وملتقى الفيزيائيين العرب هي مصادر غير محترمة برأيك أنت؟

والواقع أنك تمثل محام وليس مهندس؟ آمل الا يكون هناك عداء شخصي لهذا الموضوع أو أي أسباب أخرى تقف وراءه.

اذا كانت هناك آراء مختلفة حول هذا الموضوع فكيف تم تثبيت الموضوع أصلا؟ المحرك الدائم الحركة، فالتثبيت كما هو معلوم يعني أن هذا الموضوع لا خلاف عليه؟

أرجو الاجابة وشكرا.


----------



## د حسين (22 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> حسنا ماهي المصادر المحترمة بوجهة نظرك؟
> 
> وأنت ترفض:
> 1-أقوال العلماء وبالمناسبة يكفي أن يرى هذا الرأي واحد منهم فقط حتى يعتبر مصدرا محترما.
> ...


الى جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع : تحية طيبة وبعد :
الى السيد بيك المحترم لقد اتعبتنا باسلوبك المراوغ وكأنك تفهم قصدنا وتحرفه باتجاه آخر :؟؟؟
ياعزيزي نحن نقبل أقوال العلماء ... اذا كانوا علماء فعلا وليسوا علماء فقط على صفحات الانترنت هذا المسرح الكبير الذي ضم اعدادا لامتناهية من الممثلين ( والممثل .في المسرح لا يقول الحقيقة حتما )
أما موضوع قبولنا للتجريب فهذا دليل ضدك ... حيث ان مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة هو نتيجة تجارب ملايين العلماء والباحثين والمجربيييييييين وليس قانونا نظريا (لازم تفهمها .. كفاك عنادا ) .
وأما الجامعات وملتقى الفيزيائيين فهو لايختلف عن ملتقانا هذا الذي يحوي الكثير من الأفكار الخاطئة وخاصة حول موضوع دائم الحركة ؟؟؟؟
وأما تثبيت الموضوع فلم يكن بعنوان المحرك دائم الحركة فقط (مثل لاتقربوا الصلاة) ولكن يتبعه بين الوهم والحقيقة ... وهذا حسب منطق الجميع ان المشرف عندما ثبته في المنتدى اعترف بنسبة 50% على الأقل انه وهم ؟؟؟؟
تقبل تحياتي 
​


----------



## zamalkawi (22 يونيو 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> حسنا ماهي المصادر المحترمة بوجهة نظرك؟
> 
> وأنت ترفض:
> 1-أقوال العلماء وبالمناسبة يكفي أن يرى هذا الرأي واحد منهم فقط حتى يعتبر مصدرا محترما.
> ...



السلام عليكم
أولا أتفق تماما مع أخي د. حسين، وليتك تكف عن المراوغة التي أصبحت مملة

وأحب أن أضيف على كلام أخي د حسين الآتي


pic2007 قال:


> ان العبارة : " مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة" بغض النظر عن ماهي التعاريف الطاقة-الجهد-الشحنة وعن ماهية العبارة الرياضية لقانون بقاء الطاقة، هي في واقع الأمر مخالفة وتتعارض مع :
> 
> 1-نظرية الكم
> 2- النسبية العامة
> ...


سألناك مرارا وتكرارا عن إثباتك أو مصدرك لأن قانون بقاء الطاقة تم كسره كانت إجاباتك أحد هذه الأشياء
- مراوغة وتهرب
- وضع آراء أناس غير مؤهلين، لعلك تذكر هذا الرأي "الفضيحة" لخبير حاسب آلي لمجرد أن هذا الرأي موجود على صفحته الشخصية على موقع أحد الجامعات الكبرى. الفضيحة لسيت في الرأي نفسه، ولكن في محاولتك إيهام الآخرين أن هذا هو الرأي الرسمي للجامعة
- اتهامات، وأبرز تلك الاتهامات هو الاتهام بالتهرب، فأنت لازلت تتهمني بالتهرب لأنني قلت (ولازلت أصر على رأيي) أن رأي خبير الكمبيوتر هذا (راجع النقطة السابقة) لا يستحق عناء الرد عليه
- اتهامات بالعمالة والخيانة والاشتراك في المؤامرة والرغبة في تحقيق مكاسب شخصية على حساب البشرية المعذبة
- آراء متفرقة لعلماء، فتقول مثلا العالم الفلاني قال كذا، والعالم العلاني قال كذا، دون أن تضع مصدرا لمقولته، ولا السبب أو الخلفية التي بسببها قال ما قاله، ولا السياق الذي به ما قاله، وبهذه الطريقة يكون الكلام غير معتد به
- تطالبنا بأن نعتبر هذا الكلام حقائق مسلم بها، يا سلام!! هل هذا رد؟
- وضعت مرة رابطا لأحد جامعات المملكة العربية السعودية يرددون نفس كلامك ،ولكنهم أيضا، مثلك، لم يضعوا مصدرا أو إثباتا

هذه هي نوعية ردودك

تقول أنك حتى عام مضى كنت مهندس عادي، تقتنع بوجهة النظر الرسمية
ثم حدث ما غير رأيك وصدمت بالحقائق العلمة المؤكدة عن وهم مبدأ حفظ الطاقة وعن أوهام وخداع نيوتن ولاجرانج وغيرهم
فما هذه الذي حدث وغيرك، وما هي الحقائق العلمية "المؤكدة" التي غيرت رأيك؟

لماذا لا تشاركنا؟ أنت كمن يسأله الناس عن علمه، فيقول لهم: أنتم لا تعلمون ما أعلم، لذا أنتم أدنى من أن أعلمكم ما أعلم!
منطق غريب

أسألك عن مصادر فتتهرب، يسألك الأخ محمد المصري عن إثباتات، ويقول لك أنه على استعداد لمناقشتك في الإثباتات الرياضية، فتراوغه

حقا أتمنى أن أعرف هل أنت تقصد هذا أم أنك تظن أن ما تفعله من مراوغة وتهرب هو الصواب!


----------



## pic2007 (22 يونيو 2011)

د حسين قال:


> الى جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع : تحية طيبة وبعد :
> الى السيد بيك المحترم لقد اتعبتنا باسلوبك المراوغ وكأنك تفهم قصدنا وتحرفه باتجاه آخر :؟؟؟
> ياعزيزي نحن نقبل أقوال العلماء ... اذا كانوا علماء فعلا وليسوا علماء فقط على صفحات الانترنت هذا المسرح الكبير الذي ضم اعدادا لامتناهية من الممثلين ( والممثل .في المسرح لا يقول الحقيقة حتما )
> أما موضوع قبولنا للتجريب فهذا دليل ضدك ... حيث ان مبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة هو نتيجة تجارب ملايين العلماء والباحثين والمجربيييييييين وليس قانونا نظريا (لازم تفهمها .. كفاك عنادا ) .
> ...


 السيد د حسين تحية طيبة وبعد

ربما أكون قد اختلطت على الأمور قليلا لأني اعتقدت أن حرف الدال تعني دكتور؟ وان كنت قد تساءلت عن التخصص وهو بالطبع ليس الشريعة الاسلامية؟
على أي حال كنت أنتظر بالفعل تصحيحا للعبارة: " اختلال الطاقة" التي اعترفت بها؟
وبالمناسبة فمن قال لا أدري فقد أفتى، هكذا كان السلف الصالح رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم. لكن المشكلة هي كونك قدمت الفتوى ولا يمكن أيضا التراجع عنها بالتأكيد لأنك متأكد من صحتها أو هكذا فالقضية كما نقول مفروغ منها لكن هذا خاطئ جدا بدليل أنك تقول عبارة " اختلال " الطاقة؟

أما قبول آراء العلماء وقد كتبت اقتباسات آراء تعود لماكسويل وديراك وفاينمان وغيرهم مع العلم أن أحدهم لم يكلف نفسه مشقة التأكد من مصادر الاقتباسات مع العلم أنني أوردت عنوان الكتاب ورقم الصفحة، هذا ان لم يكن المفروض اطلاعه عليها أصلا، واكتفى بالقول بأن العالم مليئ بالخداع والأكاذيب ويعتقد أن هذا سيكون لصالحه أيضا!!!

وأما موضوع التجريب فهو حتما ليس في صالحكم، فهناك الكثير من التجارب والموثقة والتي لا يطالها الشك أبدا بصحتها، فلم لا نأخذ مثالا ملموسا وندع الكلام جانبا، نيكولا تيسلا هذا الاسم تردد كثيرا فهل هو شخص مخادع أو واهم؟ في نظركم؟ مع العلم أن له المئات من براءات الاختراع رسمية معترف بها ويمكن الحصول عليها؟ وله الكثير من الادعاءات، وترجع هذه الاعمال لأكثر من سبعين سنة خلت؟ أليس المفروض أن المهمة سهلة وبسيطة في نظركم؟ لم الانتظار اذن؟ لم لا تفندون واني لأشك كثيرا في ادعاءاتكم!!!

والقول بان قانون بقاء الطاقة هو استنتاج تجريبي فالرد عليه كما تقدم فيوجد الكثير من المجربين وقد استنتجوا خلاف ذلك كما تقدم فمثلا تغير الانتروبي كلنا يعرف هذه الحكاية صحيح؟ على سبيل المثال انتقال الحرارة هي ظاهرة غير عكوسة وهذا ليس سوى نتيجة لشكل المعادلة التفاضلية التي تصف هذه الظاهرة فلو عوضنا المتغير الزمن ب -*الزمن { الزمن مصحوب باشارة ناقص} فلو لم تتغير المعادلة تكون عندئذ الظاهرة عكوسة مثل المهتز الغير متخامد لكن في حالة انتقال الحراة فسنجد عكس ذلك - شئ يشبه الدالة الفردية- لذلك فهذه الظاهرة غير عكوسة وهذا هو ما يقوله لنا "قانون الانتروبي"
ما أود قوله هنا هو أنه اذا كنا سنطلق قانون على أي خاصية رياضية فسنجد في نهاية المطاف الكثير من القوانين وهذه هي الحال في الفيزياء عندنا ولذلك طالبت :
-بايجاد التعاريف الطاقة-الجهد-الشحنة؟
-تقديم المعادلة الرياضية لقانون بقاء الطاقة؟
ومازلت مصرا على كون العبارة: " مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة" ليس فقط خخاطئ بل وعار لهذا الملتقى وربما علي الاعتراف بأن وصلت بي الشكوك حتى الى الملتقى فما يحدث غير معقول؟ فكيف تم تثبيت هذا الموضوع أصلا؟ سواء بالنسخة الأولى " مستحيل لأنه مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة" أو للنسخة الحالية، والتي تمت في "صمت مطبق" وكان حظي منها هو تلقي المزيد من التقاييم السلبية بهدف نزع المصداقية من عضويتي؟

وأنا هنا لا أمثل أي جهة ولاحتى اسمي الشخصي فلا أستخدمه في هذا النقاش، لذلك فلن يكون من المفترض أن أقدم ورقمة مختومة من قبل جهات رسمية تؤكد هذا الكلام
وآمل ألا يتم الاستمرار بالتنكر للمحرك الدائم الحركة ف"بفضله" تمت كل الاكتشافات في الفيزياء والحركة في الطبيعة هي دائمة بالفعل!!!

لنر من هذا الجانب : هناك قضية في غاية الأهمية بالنسبة للبشرية عموما لكن احتمال تحققها هو 0.01 في المئة فلم البعض يحاول طمس هذه الامكانية؟ لأي غرض وخصوصا اذا كان هو نفسه يقول بنسبة احتمال النصف 50%؟

ماذا لو افترضنا انتقال كتلة من اليمن وصولا الى القدس وتستغرق مدة زمنية أقل من طرفة عين؟ 
أرجو ألا يكون هذا المثال "مستحيلا" تحققه من الناحية العلمية أو العملية لأني متيقن من حدوثه 
في النهاية أرجو حذف تلك العبارة الخاطئة.

وما اؤتيتم من العلم الا قليلا

وشكرا.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يونيو 2011)

السيد المهندس pic2007
بعد التحية .. 
ارى أنك جادلت وأكثرت الجدال .. ​ 
لقد درست في الولايات المتحدة مراحل الدراسات العليا الماجستير والدكتوراه بجامعة ميسيسبي
وجامعة بتسبرج بولاية بنسلفانيا وجامعة فيرلي ديكنسون بنيوجرسي 
وقبلها حصلت على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة الميكانيكية ( فرع Thermal Power) من جامعة الملك سعود ..
وتقييمها في العالم 84 من بين الجامعات .​ 
إن أسلوب إعداد الرسائل الجامعية والمشاريع البحثية ينطلق من منهج واضح ..
النظرية والتطبيق .. والتجربة والملاحظة .. 
جميع البحوث المعتمدة والموثقة في الجامعات المعترف بها والجمعيات العلمية والهندسية المعترف بها .. 
تــُقـِر هذا المبدأ في كل المجالات الهندسية .. نظرية تجريبية تطبيقية .. 
وليست نظرية بحتة فقط .. ​ 
لذا ومن هذا المنطلق فلم أرى بحثا علميا موثقا بالأسلوب المعتمد أكاديميا
( بحث تطبيقي نظري تجريبي) من جامعة معترف بها او جمعية علمية نشرت بحثا عن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة .. ​ 
ودعني أطرح عنوانا من عندي لم اقرأه او أعرف عنه شيئا مثلا إذا بحثت عن موضوع تحت عنوان
The Effect of non linear flow in a hollow cylinder ​ 
فستجد الكثير من المقالات العلمية والبحثية الموثقة التي تدور في فلك الموضوع ​ 
أما موضوع ماكينات الحركة الدائمة فتقبع في تجارب اليوتيوب 
ومحاولات لجعل المستحيل ينجح 
وتلك هي والله أم الدواهي .. ​ 
نحن لا نحجر على العلم ولكننا نريد الصحيح منه وإن السير في الطريق الصحيح الموصل إبتداء إلى نتيجة محققة ..
خير من الإبتداء بأمر خاطئ نكتشف بعده أن جميع محاولاتنا ذهبت سدى .. ​ 
هناك من الأمور الصحيحة التي لو بدأناها صح لأنتجنا طاقة أو معدة أو أداة 
( زرادية ، مفك ، دبوس ، منشار ) او أي شئ ذو مواصفات تجعل منا مؤهلين للإختراعات والإبداعات ..​ 
إن التقوقع داخل وهم هو في حد ذاته تحجر في الفكر ..
وإن الإلتفاف حول نقطة خاطئة لإثبات صحتها لهو هدر للطاقة 
(طاقة الفكر التي أودعها الله للإنسان في عقله ولبه )​ 
نحن نبحث عن طاقات بديلة .. 
ونبحث عن طاقات نظيفة .. ونبحث عن طاقات تسد مكان البترول .. ​ 
ولكن لا نريد أن نتعلق ونـُعلـِق غيرنا بالأوهام ..​ 
لانريد أن نخدع أنفسنا ونخدع غيرنا بالخيالات ..​ 
نحن في مدرسة الواقعية العلمية المنهجية ..
وليست الشطحات الفكرية الغير علمية..​ 
لا بد من المحاولات والتجارب والتطبيق .. 
وليست تلكم حكرا على أحد .. بل هي للجميع ..​ 
أجد كثيرا من الناس يبحث ويجرب ويحاول في موضوع ليس من إختصاصه ..
وبعد نجاحه .. يفرح ويذهب ليسجل إختراعه .. 
ولكنه يفاجأ بان ما قدمه وما إكتشفه تم إكتشافه قبل ذلك بعشرات السنين .
لو كان متخصصا في مجاله لبنى على خبرات الغير وأستفاد من تجاربهم وبدأ من حيث ما أنتهى إليه العلم ..​ 
أما ان يقوم بإعادة إختراع العجلة كما يقال باللغة الإنجليزية To Reinvent the wheel ​ 
فهذا ما لانريده .. 
وإنني والله متابع للمشاركات .. يوميا عدة مرات .. 
ولا يفوتني ما يدور وما تحمله المشاركات من جمل وكلمات تمس الأخلاق والفكر والتحدي والتصلب..​ 
أقتطف جملة من موضوع كتبته ​ 


> إذا كانت الطاقة في أي شكل لها يمكنها ان تتلاشى او تختفي في
> مثل هذا النظام ،
> فالنتيجة الحتمية هي إن كتلة هذا النظام ستتناقص نتيجة الفقدان.​
> 
> ...


 
لذا أكرر بأن من يريد أن يطرح موضوع او وجهة نظر أن يدعمها بالتوثيق الذي ذكرته .. 
وسوف أضطر لحذف وقفل المشاركات والمواضيع التي تبتعد عن المنهجية العلمية الهندسية .​ 
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير . ​


----------



## د حسين (22 يونيو 2011)

*رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف*

تحية طيبة للجميع
أشكر الدكتور محمد باشراحيل على رده الواضح والصريح ((هذه المرة كان حاسما ))
وكذلك الشكر لأخي الزملكاوي والأخ محمد المصري لطول صبرهم وأفكارهم الجميلة
أما السيد بيك أرجو ألا تزعل مني لبعض الألفاظ التي تظهر مني احيانا بسبب ضيق الوقت الذي لايسمح بانتقاء ألفاظ غزلية في هذه المواضيع ..واقول لك انني دكتور والله دكتور ولا انتظر اعترافك بي..
أما اختصاصي فكما ذكرت لك سابقا هو اختصاص المنطق الذي حرم الله الكثيرين منه (عافانا الله)
اما اعترافي باختلال الطاقة للذرات بشكل مؤقت ومتناوب فأنت يبدو انك لم تقرأه أو تتفهمه جيدا وكان واضحا ولو لم أشرحه جيدا وهو يبين ان ذرات المادة وان اعتبرنا ان النواة ثابتة في مكانها لكن الالكترونات تدور حولها في مدارات وهذه المدارات ليست ثابتة (وحتى من وجهة نظريات الميكانيك الكمي الذي تزعم انك ملكه)
أي ان الانتقال دائما موجود من مدار لآخر وبالتالي فعلا يختل مستوى الطاقة في هذه الذرة مؤثرا في الذرات المجاورة بشكل متعاكس ومتزامن كأن ينخفض مستوى الطاقة في ذرة ما مؤديا لارتفاع في طاقة الذرات المجاورة ولكن بشكل متساوي في المحصلة وبالتالي مستوى الطاقة في مجمل المادة التي تحتوي مليارات الذرات يبقى ثابتا اذا كانت الجملة معزولة عن محيطها.. هذا على مستوى الذرة ...
وان كنت لم تفهم ذلك فالتشبيه بسيط .... اذا اوجدنا نواسا في ضمن ناقوس زجاجي مغلق ومفرغ من الهواء ومعزول حراريا والاحتكاك معدوم في محوره وقدمنا له دفعة بسيطة لتحريك النواس .... سنلاحظ ان النواس سيتحرك يمنة ويسرى لوقت طويل جدا ... واذا دققنا في كتلته نراها ترتفع وتنخفض مع كل نوسة ..اي ان طاقتها الكامنة تتغير من حين لآخر وكذلك طاقته الحركية وفي كل فترة زمنية قصيرة تنخفض الكامنة وتزداد الحركية حتى تصل الى منتصف المشوار ثم العكس تنخفض الحركية وتزداد الكامنة الى نهاية الشوط وتعود للتكرار.... دون ان تمنح اية طاقة لمحيطها وبالتالي ان الجملة المؤلفة من النواس والجحرة الزجاجية تبقى طاقتها ثابتة ولا تتحرك ..؟؟؟ اي ان تبدل الطاقة يساوي الصفر رغم الاختلال المؤقت لطاقة كتلة النواس... وهذا ماذكرته لك في تلك المشاركة التي تمسكت بها متذرعا بحجة واهية ..ولقد كنت اتريث في الرد عليك عسى ان تراجعها وتفهمها لوحدك ! ! ! لكن دون جدوى

أرجو أن تكون الأمور واضحة ونصل للتفاهم
كما اني أصر على عبارة (( المحرك دائم الحركة .. مستحيل .. مستحيل..لأنه مخالف لمبدأ انحفاظ الطاقة المثبت نظريا وعمليا )) 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع
​


----------



## pic2007 (22 يونيو 2011)

*قديم معاد*



د حسين قال:


> أما اختصاصي فكما ذكرت لك سابقا هو اختصاص المنطق الذي حرم الله الكثيرين منه (عافانا الله)​




العفو أين حصل وأخبرتني بهذا أرجو الدقة؟؟؟؟؟ 
كما أن التوضيح ميكانيكي كثيرا يفترض أن الالكترون مثل النواس أو ربما لنقل مثل النابض وقد تحرر لتوه وشكرا؟؟؟​


----------



## pic2007 (22 يونيو 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> وليست نظرية بحتة فقط ..
> لذا ومن هذا المنطلق فلم أرى بحثا علميا موثقا بالأسلوب المعتمد أكاديميا
> ( بحث تطبيقي نظري تجريبي) من جامعة معترف بها او جمعية علمية نشرت بحثا عن ماكينات الحركة الدائمة .. ​


السيد مشرف القسم د.محمد باشراحيل
بعد ما يليق بكم من الاحترام والتقدير

كيف بنا أن نتوقع وجود بحث تم اجراءه في جامعة يتناول موضوع المحرك الدائم الحركة؟ والواقع ان مجرد التفكير في هذا الموضوع ليس مسموحا به وتعتبر جريمة؟

كما أن تخصص غالبية أعضاء هذا القسم أقول لعل من اختصاص الميكانيك.


لكن أن يصل الأمر الى هذا 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> إن التقوقع داخل وهم هو في حد ذاته تحجر في الفكر ..
> وإن الإلتفاف حول نقطة خاطئة لإثبات صحتها لهو هدر للطاقة
> (طاقة الفكر التي أودعها الله للإنسان في عقله ولبه )​
> 
> ...


 أن يصل الاتهام لهذه الدرجة فأنا مستغن عن هذه العضوية، فقد بلغ السيل الزبى، لم يعد الوضع يطاق، كنت أتمنى نقاشا علميا لكن ربما أنا في الموقع الغير مناسب.

لا أعرف ان كان دور المشرفين هو الحذف والدمج والقص فقط.


أطلب من ادارة هذا الملتقى الغاء وحذف عضويتي حالا وفورا وشكرا.

ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد.


----------



## د حسين (23 يونيو 2011)

*سامحك الله يابيك*

الأخ بيك المحترم
أولا أنا أعترض على طلبك بحذف العضوية وبالتالي حذف مشاركاتك .... حيث ان مشاركاتك تضمنت الكثير من النقاط العلمية الحديثة والقديمة وكلها كانت قيمة .. وكان اعتراضنا على طريقة تفسيرك لها وتوظيفها في غير مكانها وأدت الى نتائج لم نتقبلها او نقتنع بها ... ولكن بالحقيقة وليست مجاملة أشكرك على جهودك الجبارة ومعلوماتك الغزيرة ولكن سامحني لعدم قبولي بالنتائج التي توصلت اليها ..
وطبعا اختلاف الآراء لايجوز ان يوصلنا الى الاختلاف مع الأشخاص ..ولم ألاحظ أن أحدا ما قد وجه أية تهمة او اساءة لشخصك ؟؟! ! انما الموضوع اختلاف آراء في تحليل المعطيات والتوصل للنتائج ... وهذا لايفسد للود قضية...
انا من جهتي أعتذر إن ظهر من كلامي أية إساءة لشخصك الكريم . والله يعلم اني لم أقصد الاساءة..
وأرجو أن تبقى معنا صديقا عزيزا موفقا ناجحا غانما 
​


----------



## pic2007 (14 يوليو 2011)

د حسين قال:


> اما اعترافي باختلال الطاقة للذرات بشكل مؤقت ومتناوب فأنت يبدو انك لم تقرأه أو تتفهمه جيدا وكان واضحا ولو لم أشرحه جيدا وهو يبين ان ذرات المادة وان اعتبرنا ان النواة ثابتة في مكانها لكن الالكترونات تدور حولها في مدارات وهذه المدارات ليست ثابتة (وحتى من وجهة نظريات الميكانيك الكمي الذي تزعم انك ملكه)
> أي ان الانتقال دائما موجود من مدار لآخر وبالتالي فعلا يختل مستوى الطاقة في هذه الذرة مؤثرا في الذرات المجاورة بشكل متعاكس ومتزامن كأن ينخفض مستوى الطاقة في ذرة ما مؤديا لارتفاع في طاقة الذرات المجاورة ولكن بشكل متساوي في المحصلة وبالتالي مستوى الطاقة في مجمل المادة التي تحتوي مليارات الذرات يبقى ثابتا اذا كانت الجملة معزولة عن محيطها.. هذا على مستوى الذرة ...


تحية طيبةللجميع وبعد

حسنا اليس هذا يعني ان المادة على المستوى المجهري هي في حالة خرق دائم لقانون مصونية الطاقة المزعوم
اما المحصلة فهي صفر كما تفضلت سابقا لكن هذا في الحالة العادية فقط اما دوائر الطاقة المجانية فهي تعمل فرق نتيجة لشكلها التصميمي

ارى ان حكاية الاخوين رايت تتكرر مرة اخرى ففرق الضغط المتشكل بين اسفل الجناح واعلاه هو نتيجة لشكل الجناح والان ماتنكره وجهة النظر الرسمية هو حصول فرق ضغط من الفراغ وهذا ايضا ممكن وثبت بالتجربة العملية ونتيجة لشكل الدارة الكهربائية

ارجو الايجابية وشكرا.


----------



## د حسين (16 يوليو 2011)

*وماذا بعد*



pic2007 قال:


> حسنا اليس هذا يعني ان المادة على المستوى المجهري هي في حالة خرق دائم لقانون مصونية الطاقة المزعوم
> اما المحصلة فهي صفر كما تفضلت سابقا لكن هذا في الحالة العادية فقط اما دوائر الطاقة المجانية فهي تعمل فرق نتيجة لشكلها التصميمي
> 
> .


تحية طيبة
بداية شكرا يا بيك على عودتك للحوار وعفا الله عما مضى وأرحب بك من جديد
لماذا تصر على اقحام مصونية الطاقة في مجال الذرات ((( وكلنا متأكدين أن المعلومات الخاصة بها قد قد تكون خاطئة بدليل أحد العلماء أفادنا أخيرا أن الالكترون نفسه أحيانا يتواجد في مكانين بآن واحد !!!! ))).
بينما قانون مصونية الطاقة قد تم اثباته على جميع قياسات الكتلة العادية (( سواء كان بها ماء أو بيض أو دقيق أو حديد .... الخ ))..
ونحن نطبق القانون الثابت نظريا وعمليا على هذه المواد دون الدخول في صغائرها اللامتناهية في الصغر والخلاف والجدل .
وأهم من ذلك من يدعون فائض الطاقة في جملة معزولة (محرك دائم الحركة ) هم أناس بسطاء (علميا) ربما لم يسمعوا بعد بالذرة وتركيبها ومواصفاتها ..
أخي العزيز جاوبني بالمنطق التجريبي حتى لا نختلف مجددا ولك الشكر سلفا​


----------



## pic2007 (22 يوليو 2011)

د حسين قال:


> وأهم من ذلك من يدعون فائض الطاقة في جملة معزولة (محرك دائم الحركة ) هم أناس بسطاء (علميا) ربما لم يسمعوا بعد بالذرة وتركيبها ومواصفاتها ..
> أخي العزيز جاوبني بالمنطق التجريبي حتى لا نختلف مجددا ولك الشكر سلفا​


تحية طيبة للجميع

صحيح تماما لأن نيكولا تيسلا اذا اخترناه كمثال فهو انسان بسيط حقا و " لم يسمع أصلا بالذرة وتركيبها ومواصفاتها.." وكل مغامرات الالكترون الشيقة وبالرغم من ذلك فقد أثبت السيد تيسلا تجريبيا صحة ادعاءاته



د حسين قال:


> لماذا تصر على اقحام مصونية الطاقة في مجال الذرات ((( وكلنا متأكدين أن المعلومات الخاصة بها قد قد تكون خاطئة بدليل أحد العلماء أفادنا أخيرا أن الالكترون نفسه أحيانا يتواجد في مكانين بآن واحد !!!! ))).
> ​


لأن هذا يدعم ويؤكد صحة موقفنا فالنظرة التقليدية للالكترون في أحسن الاحوال هي سطحية جدا ان لم تكن خاطئة أصلا


د حسين قال:


> بينما قانون مصونية الطاقة قد تم اثباته على جميع قياسات الكتلة العادية (( سواء كان بها ماء أو بيض أو دقيق أو حديد .... الخ ))..
> ونحن نطبق القانون الثابت نظريا وعمليا على هذه المواد دون الدخول في صغائرها اللامتناهية في الصغر والخلاف والجدل .​


فمن أجل فهم أعمق للمادة وجب علينا الدخول الى صغائرها.

وماهي عبارة هذا القانون؟ وأيضا تعريف الطاقة والشحنة والجهد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
الآن فقدت موضوعا جديدا كنت قد حررته للتو بعنوان " شحنة من الفراغ وكذلك تيار من الفراغ " والمؤسف أنه في اللحظة الأخيرة لم يصل على ما يبدو

لا أعرف ربما في المستقبل أتمكن من اعادة كتابته مرة أخرى وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أغسطس 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الآن فقدت موضوعا جديدا كنت قد حررته للتو بعنوان " شحنة من الفراغ وكذلك تيار من الفراغ " والمؤسف أنه في اللحظة الأخيرة لم يصل على ما يبدو
> 
> لا أعرف ربما في المستقبل أتمكن من اعادة كتابته مرة أخرى وشكرا.



يؤسفني هذا
فأنا أظن أن الحصول على شحنة من الفراغ هو أساس المحركات أو دوائر توليد الطاقة دائمة الحركة (التي من وجهة نظري مزعومة) وتعتمد على الأثير

أرجو أن تحاول وضعها مرة أخرى إذ ربما يكون فيها إفادة


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (23 أغسطس 2011)

أخي الكريم صقر
أهنئك على هذا الاختراع الجميل :75: :77: :12: :20:
بس لازم نعرف ايه المطلوب علشان نحافظ على برائة اختراعك و نستفيد منه 
ابعتلي وانا إن شاء الله حا أدعمك


----------



## Abdelrahman Mostaf (23 أغسطس 2011)

عندي اقتراح
أكتب proposal عن الاكتشاف بتاعك أو مقال صغير و بعدين ننشره في مجلات علمية و عامة على مستوى العالم
و نشوف ردة الفعل


----------



## alaalraqi1973 (29 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله برجالنا الطيبين رعاكم الله من ععلمة


----------



## محمد معشوق (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور لكن ممكن ايجاد شرح مفصل عن الاختراعات


----------



## jomma (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*منتصرين انشاءالله*



pic2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> السادة الأفاضل
> 
> في البداية:
> ...


بارك الله فيك، منتصرين انشاءالله، وبعون الله


----------



## pic2007 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*حمداّّ لله*



jomma قال:


> بارك الله فيك، منتصرين انشاءالله، وبعون الله



وفيك بركة والعقبى لنا ولكامل وطننا الكبير من الغرب الى الشرق


----------



## pic2007 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

أين هؤلاء الذين يدعون أن الأثير غير موجود؟
اليكم:
مؤامرة اغتيال الأثير أو مايعرف ب تجربة مايكلسون ومورلي تجدون موضوعا حولها في الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278663.html
كما أن الموضوع التالي ويتناول النظرية النسبية مكمل له:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t269542.html

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*الى الادارة*

اليس الوقت مناسبا لحذف الوسمة الشهيرة: المحرك الدائم الحركة { مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة} وخصوصا بعد أن علمنا تفسير التجربة الوحيدة واليتيمة كانت خاطئة!!! 

نعم الأثير موجود حتى وان كان قد رجع تحت مسميات أخرى كالطاقة المظلمة والمادة المظلمة!!

المحركات الدائمة الحركة تستقي طاقتها من الأثير

وشكرا.


----------



## exaecho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
وأزيدكم من الشعر بيـــت

براءات اختراع USA patents
في الدرج!

http://www.rexresearch.com/index.htm

http://www.rexresearch.com/johnson/1johnson.htm


تقبلوني

والله المستعان
​


----------



## hmozek (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*الاخ د .حسين الغالي*

الأخ العزيز د حسين: تحية طيبة لك ولجميع أعضاء المنتدى بالنسبة للموضوع الذي تم ذكره سابقا عن الطاقة الحرة و رواية رفع الماء من بئر ارتوازي بطلها نجم الفضائية المهندس إياه

روى لي صديق أعرفه أنة قام بالاطلاع على الجهاز المزعوم بحجة شراء واحدا .........
ومما وصفة لي تبين أنة عبارة عن خزان يعلو عن سطع الأرض مسافة 10م محكم الإغلاق يحتوي على مقدار من الماء مرفوعة مسبقا ولتكن مثلا 1000لتر موصول من الأعلى بخرطوم حتى 5م تحت سطح الماء داخل الجب ..... 
وموصول من الأسفل بخرطوم لكب الماء إلى الأرض الزراعية وأضاف قائلا أنة يجب شراء جهاز يشبه علبة التروس على حد زعمه لإضافته للفكرة لكي تكتمل العملية............................................. 
وهذا ما استطعت أن احصل علية بشكل عام عن الفكرة وتقبل سلامي وفائق تقديري


----------



## د حسين (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا على جهودك*



hmozek قال:


> الأخ العزيز د حسين: تحية طيبة لك ولجميع أعضاء المنتدى بالنسبة للموضوع الذي تم ذكره سابقا عن الطاقة الحرة و رواية رفع الماء من بئر ارتوازي بطلها نجم الفضائية المهندس إياه
> 
> روى لي صديق أعرفه أنة قام بالاطلاع على الجهاز المزعوم بحجة شراء واحدا .........
> ومما وصفة لي تبين أنة عبارة عن خزان يعلو عن سطع الأرض مسافة 10م محكم الإغلاق يحتوي على مقدار من الماء مرفوعة مسبقا ولتكن مثلا 1000لتر موصول من الأعلى بخرطوم حتى 5م تحت سطح الماء داخل الجب .....
> ...


أخي العزيز
أشكرك على جهودك ومتابعتك وأقول لك بأن ما ذكرته (المهندس اياه )هو دكتور مهندس واسمه وهاتفه عندي (الأحرف الأولى م ي ) وهو مدرس في جامعة دمشق ( أي أنه على دراية كبيرة بالعلوم ) ورغم ذلك أقول ربما انخدع بفكرة خاطئة أو يريد النصب على البسطاء وهذا هو الاحتمال الأكبر ومن خلال اتصالاتي به يقول انه مازال في طور صناعة نموذج للعرض من اجل عرضه على الزبائن رغم انه ظهر في بداية هذا العام على الفضائية السورية ولدي صورتين للموقع منقولة من الفضائية السورية .... ومع ذلك أستطيع أن أؤكد لك أنه نصاب وستكتشف ذلك بنفسك قريبا أرجو أن تتابعه باهتمام واذا أحببت سأزودك باسمه وهاتفه برسالة خاصة ... اما الفكرة المشروحة في رسمتك الجميلة عن اختراعه فهي قديم وفاشلة ... والى اللقاء​


----------



## hmozek (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أنخدعى بفكرة خاطئ لا أعتقد ..... ؟ أعتقد أن الرواية ناقصة منذو البداية ...؟ كيف لمعيد جامعي أن يعرض سمعتة لمثل هذه المهزلة ويضع مصداقيتة علة المحك أما أنه نصاب فعلا عن سبق اصرار وترصد أوأنة عنده فكرة ويحاول لفت الانظار اليها بمحاولت تقمص شخصية أحد المدرسين .... أو ..أو..أو...؟ على العمموم ........................... اليوم بفلوس بكره ببلاش ...... ويأتيك بلأخبار من لم تزودي تقبل فائق احترامي


----------



## pic2007 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*الى كل من يهمه الأمر..*

الشك ضروري طبعا في العلم كما يقول العالم ديكارت

1-مثلا ان" دكتور مهندس وهو مدرس في جامعة دمشق ( أي أنه على دراية كبيرة بالعلوم ) ورغم ذلك أقول ربما انخدع بفكرة خاطئة أو يريد النصب على البسطاء وهذا هو الاحتمال الأكبر" نعم هذا الاحتمال وارد وان كان احتمالا ضعيفا ولأن الدكاترة عادة لا يشتهرون عادة بالنصب والاحتيال!!



2-ولكن لم لا يكون من الوارد أنه ربما قد يكون على صواب؟
أي لم لا يكون دكتورا محترما؟ أليس هذا وارد أيضا؟

لأنه قد تم تلقيننا منذ الصغر بعلوم ومعارف في صالحهم هم أكثر من صالحنا ولذلك يصعب التخلص منها { التعلم في الصغر كالنقش على الحجر}!!

أذكر أنني اطلعت على براءة اختراع تعود لسنة 1924 لمواطن سوري!! نعم وشبيهة بالنموذج السابق!

ويبدو أنها مثل النماذج الفاشلة مثل ما يقول البعض..

لكن كان قد أثار انتباهي أنها تصميم غير متناظر وهذا له أهميته لذلك أقول نعم من المحتل أنها تعمل فعلا!!

وشكرا.


----------



## hmozek (16 سبتمبر 2011)

. اذا كان الجهلاء يختلفون فيما بينهم ( أمر وارد ) 
طيب .؟ كيف يختلف العلماء ...........................؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## hmozek (16 سبتمبر 2011)

العزيز الاخ pic تحية طيبة 

لم أفهم قصدك ما هو الغير متناظر...؟أتقصد الرسم ؟


----------



## pic2007 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

hmozek قال:


> العزيز الاخ pic تحية طيبة
> 
> لم أفهم قصدك ما هو الغير متناظر...؟أتقصد الرسم ؟


الأخ الغالي : حياك الله

باختصار: لو أخذنا المثال التقليدي الفاشل لهذا النوع من التصاميم، سنجد أنه متناظر تماما

أثقال على اليمين تناظر أثقال على الشمال
كل ما هو موجود على اليمين موجود أيضا على الشمال
فهل اتضح قصدي هنا من التناظر؟
لانه عادة نحصل على طاقة مجانية من نصف الدورة ويجب علينا دفع الطاقة للنصف الآخر من الدورة..

مثال آخر:
هب أنه لدينا مغناطيس وعلى مقربة منه توجد كتلة معدنية 
المغناطيس يقوم بجذب الكتلة تلقائيا - لا نحتاج تقديم طاقة هنا من طرفنا- فهذا النصف الأول من الدورة
الآن من أجل اعادة الكتلة الى وضعها الأصلي -نحتاج هنا بذل طاقة في هذه المرحلة- وهذه الطاقة تساوي ما قدمه المغناطيس والآن فان هذا التصميم متناظر والنتيجة لا توجد طاقة مجانية هنا!
لكن هل يمكن أن يكون هذا التصميم غير متناظر؟

الاجابة هي نعم !!
الفكرة الرئيسية هنا هي في التقليل ما أمكن من شدة جذب المغناطيس -أو تماما- للكتلة عند النصف الثاني من الدورة ..

مثلا: لو كان المغناطيس كهربائيا، فبقطع التيار عنه بعد أن يقوم بجذب الكتلة عندها سيكون هناك حتما فرق ماربحناه في الشوط الأول مقابل ما خسرناه في الشوط الثاني أكبر من الصفر

بعض الملاحظات الأخرى وجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار، فقط أردت الاشارة الى التصاميم الغير المتناظرة وهي بالمناسبة كل تصاميم الطاقة المجانية هي كذلك

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

hmozek قال:


> . اذا كان الجهلاء يختلفون فيما بينهم ( أمر وارد )
> طيب .؟ كيف يختلف العلماء ...........................؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



المشكلة هي أن اختلافات العلماء أحيانا تكون أعظم!

و لسوء الحظ أو ربما لحسنه، فالجماهير لا تدرك بوجود هذه المشكلة أصلا!!!

وشكرا.


----------



## م.عبدالله الطائي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء ارجو ممن لديه اي مخططات او معلومات عنالمحرك دائم الحركه نشرها خدمه للاسلام والمسلمين وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hmozek (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الامة بأكملها عندها مخططات لكن أيآ منها لا يعمل


----------



## jomma (29 سبتمبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> الأخ الغالي : حياك الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 في احسن الأحوال وفي الظروف المثالية، سوف تكون كمية الطاقة المتحصل عليها في النصف الثاني من الدورة متساوية مع كمية الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لشحن المغناطيس في النصف الأول، والمحصلة سوف تكون صفر ايضا. مثل هذه العمليات المثالية تسمى علميا بالعمليات الإنعكاسية (Reversible processes)، وندرسها فقط لمعرفة مدى انحراف العمليات الحقيقية عن المثالية.
لا ارى فارق بين هذا المثال، وتشغيل مضخة كهربائية لرفع كمية من الماء إلى خزان ماء في أعلى مبنى، حيث يمكن بعدها ايقاف المضحة والسماح للماء بالهبوط وتشغيل تربينة مائية للحصول على طاقة، ولكن في احسن الظروف (المثالية) ستكون الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتشغيل المضخة مساوية لكمية الطاقة المتحصل عليها من التربينة المائية، والمحصلة صفر ايضا.


----------



## pic2007 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> في احسن الأحوال وفي الظروف المثالية، سوف تكون كمية الطاقة المتحصل عليها في النصف الثاني من الدورة متساوية مع كمية الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لشحن المغناطيس في النصف الأول، والمحصلة سوف تكون صفر ايضا. مثل هذه العمليات المثالية تسمى علميا بالعمليات الإنعكاسية (reversible processes)، وندرسها فقط لمعرفة مدى انحراف العمليات الحقيقية عن المثالية.
> لا ارى فارق بين هذا المثال، وتشغيل مضخة كهربائية لرفع كمية من الماء إلى خزان ماء في أعلى مبنى، حيث يمكن بعدها ايقاف المضحة والسماح للماء بالهبوط وتشغيل تربينة مائية للحصول على طاقة، ولكن في احسن الظروف (المثالية) ستكون الطاقة الكهربائية اللازمة لتشغيل المضخة مساوية لكمية الطاقة المتحصل عليها من التربينة المائية، والمحصلة صفر ايضا.



تحية طيبة وبعد

القضية ببساطة هي أن وجهة النظر الرسمية تنكر بوجود أنظمة غير متناظرة حيث "المحصلة " ليست صفر بين النصف الأول من الدورة والنصف الثاني منها

1-فالوشائع المستخدمة عادة {في الأنظمة الغير متناظرة أو نظم الطاقة المجانية} تختلف من حيث طريقة اللف، لنقل على سبيل المثال:
-وشيعة تيسلا الحلزونية
-وشيعة الموبيوس

ماذا لو عملنا محول كهربائي بحيث الملف الثانوي له يكون ملف تيسلا الحلزوني، فهل ستكون "خصائص" هذا الملف ستبدو مألوفة؟؟؟ :77:

2-ثم ماذا لو عملنا " هذا المحول الكهربائي" بحيث نضيف مغناطيس دائم من أجل تقوية المجال المغناطيسي المتغير، فهل المحصلة ستكون أيضا هي صفر؟؟؟؟:77:

أرجو الاجابة 



وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*الى الادارة؟*

تحية طيبة وبعد

انه لمن الظلم أن تصنف جميع أنظمة الطاقة المجانية في خانة واحدة، نعم انها الوسمة الشهيرة: " مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة" 

النظام المعزول في الفيزياء هو نظام لا يتآثر مع محيطه.ما يجعل طاقته وكتلته و زخمه وحرارته ثابتين لا يتغيرون .ليس ثمة نظام معزول تماما في الواقع فأي نظام يتحتم عليه التآثر مع محيطه لكن بالإمكان ان تعد بعض الأنظمة معزولة على وجه التقريب في حال صرف النظر عن بعض المؤثرات الصغيرة. ومثال ذلك يعد دوران الكواكب السيارة http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/الكواكب_السيارة حول الشمس في المجموعة الشمسية http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/المجموعة_الشمسية نظاما معزولا إذا غض الطرف عن تأثير النجوم الأخرى داخل مجرة درب التبانة http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/مجرة_درب_التبانة وخارجها على حركة الكواكب.



ينص قانون التحريك الحراري الأولhttp://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/قانون_التحريك_الحراري_الأول على أن الطاقة الداخليةhttp://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/طاقة_داخلية في نظام معزول تظل ثابتة.
 

ينص قانون التحريك الحراري الحراري الثانيhttp://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/قانون_التحريك_الحراري_الثاني على أن الاعتلاج http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/اعتلاج في نظام معزول لا يمكن أن ينخفض.
لقد تم التوصل الى هذه القوانين من خلال اجراء آلاف التجارب، انها قوانين تجريبية وليست قوانين نظرية

والنتيجة هي انظمة الطاقة المجانية ربما تكون " مخالفة للقانون الثاني" وليس مخالفة للقانون الأول وشتان بين الاثنين، هذا أولا
ثانيا ربما يستحسن انشاء موضوع خاص بالقانون الثاني وهل فعلا يمكن تجاوزه

وشكرا.


----------



## jomma (30 سبتمبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد
> 
> القضية ببساطة هي أن وجهة النظر الرسمية تنكر بوجود أنظمة غير متناظرة حيث "المحصلة " ليست صفر بين النصف الأول من الدورة والنصف الثاني منها
> 
> ...


 
هل علينا رمي ما تعلمناه في المدارس وراء ظهورنا بحجة انه تعليم رسمي؟

سيدي الكريم: لسنا هنا للإجابة على اسئلة متناثرة، بل لتقديم علم وتقنية مفيدة لمجتمعنا العربي.
انت طرحت سؤال وآمال ان تكون لديك الإجابة الواضحة والعملية، ولا يجب الخلط بين الطاقة والجهد الكهربائي المتولد في الملفات الثانوية.

ملف رومكوروف الموجود في السيارات يعمل على رفع جهد البطارية (12 فولت) إلى 12000 فولت لإحداث الشرارة اللازمة لحرق الوقود، هذه تقنية معروفة منذ زمن بعيد وندرسها في المرحلة الثانوية (يعني ما فيش عيب في التعليم الرسمي)، ولكن هل ذلك حقا يعتبر خرقا لقانون بقاء الطاقة؟


----------



## jomma (30 سبتمبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد
> 
> انه لمن الظلم أن تصنف جميع أنظمة الطاقة المجانية في خانة واحدة، نعم انها الوسمة الشهيرة: " مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة"
> 
> ...


 
اخي الكريم:هذا يعتمد على مفهومك للطاقة المجانية، ينص القانون الأول على ان خلق الطاقة من العدم مستحيل، لأن مسألة الخلق هي من شأن الخالق سبحانه وتعالى، ما دون ذلك لك ان تقول وتفعل ما تشاء.


----------



## pic2007 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> هل علينا رمي ما تعلمناه في المدارس وراء ظهورنا بحجة انه تعليم رسمي؟
> 
> سيدي الكريم: لسنا هنا للإجابة على اسئلة متناثرة، بل لتقديم علم وتقنية مفيدة لمجتمعنا العربي.
> انت طرحت سؤال وآمال ان تكون لديك الإجابة الواضحة والعملية، ولا يجب الخلط بين الطاقة والجهد الكهربائي المتولد في الملفات الثانوية.



اقدر سيدي الفاضل مجهوداتك المبذولة

وهل وجب علينا دائما التقيد بشكل هندسي معين؟؟؟
لذلك لماذا لانلف الوشيعة بطريقة مختلفة عن الطريقة الرسمية والوحيدة لانشاء الوشائع؟؟؟

*ماذا لو عملنا محول كهربائي بحيث الملف الثانوي له يكون ملف تيسلا الحلزوني، فهل ستكون "خصائص" هذا الملف ستبدو مألوفة؟؟؟ :77:
*


jomma قال:


> ملف رومكوروف الموجود في السيارات يعمل على رفع جهد البطارية (12 فولت) إلى 12000 فولت لإحداث الشرارة اللازمة لحرق الوقود، هذه تقنية معروفة منذ زمن بعيد وندرسها في المرحلة الثانوية (يعني ما فيش عيب في التعليم الرسمي)، ولكن هل ذلك حقا يعتبر خرقا لقانون بقاء الطاقة؟


*ولانه محول عادي فان التيار يجب ان يقل بمقدار الف مرة في الملف الثانوي
ولكن الا يمكن نظريا على الاقل من زيادة التيار في الملف الثانوي بواسطة لنقل مثلا اضافة مغناطيس دائم الى التركيبة وذلك بهدف زيادة المجال المغناطيسي في المحول**؟؟؟*
*

وعليه فانني امل وانتظر الاجابة سواء النظرية او العملية 

وشكرا
*


----------



## jomma (1 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> *وعليه فانني امل وانتظر الاجابة سواء النظرية او العملية *
> 
> *وشكرا*


 
آمل خلال هذا الإنتظار ان نجد موضوع مفيد وعملي يتضمن فهم ونقل التقنية لعالمنا العربي المتعطش للتقدم والرقي.


----------



## pic2007 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> اخي الكريم:هذا يعتمد على مفهومك للطاقة المجانية، ينص القانون الأول على ان خلق الطاقة من العدم مستحيل، لأن مسألة الخلق هي من شأن الخالق سبحانه وتعالى، ما دون ذلك لك ان تقول وتفعل ما تشاء.


تحية طيبة 

سبحانه وتعالى انه على كل شئ قدير

عادة في العلم فنحن نبحث عن الاسباب الثانوية اما السبب الاول وهو الخالق فهو لا يتم الحديث عنه مطلقا

*..وإلى جانب هذه الأدلة العقلية، يورد ابن رشد في نصوص أخرى أدلة نقلية مستمَدة من ظاهِر الشريعة تفنِّد مزاعمَ المتكلمين في قولهم بالخَلق من عدم (64)، مبيِّنا أن قولهم هذا راجعٌ لتأويلهم الخاطئ لِمَا يَنُصُّ عليه ظاهِرُ الشرع، وأن الشريعة لا تحتوي مطلقا في ظاهرها على ما يدل على خَلق الله للعالم من عدم محض (65). ويورد ابن رشد بعض الآيات التي يدل ظاهرُها على أن العالم خُلِقَ مِنْ شيءٍ لا مِنْ عدم محض، حيث يقول: “إن قوله تعالى: "وهو الذي خَلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء" يقتضي بظاهره أنَّ وُجودا قبْلَ هذا الوجود، وهو العرشُ والماء، وزمانا قبْلَ هذا الزمان، أعني المقترنَ بصورةِ هذا الوجودِ الذي هو عَدَدُ حركةِ الفلك. وقوله تعالى: "يَوْمَ تبَدَّلُ الأرضُ والسماوات" يقتضي أيضا بظاهره أنَّ وجوداً ثانيا بعد هذا الوجود. وقوله تعالى: "ثم استوى إلى السماء وهي دخان" يقتضي بظاهره أنَّ السماوات خُلِقت مِنْ شيء” (66).

"فالخَلق" والكون، في نظر ابن رشد، لا يَكونُ مِنْ عدم مطلق (67)، بل مِنْ عدم مضافٍ  إلى الوجود (68)، كامن في موجود بالقوة، هو عبارة عن هيولى؛ أي مادة أولى، أو مادة خاصة. وبذلك يتعلق فِعْلُ الفاعل لكون الشيءِ بهذه المادة (موضوع الكون) أوّلا وبالذات لا بالعدم (69). ومن أهم نتائج هذا القول الرشدي/الأرسطي عدمُ الإقرار ببدايةٍ ونهايةٍ لكون العالم (70)، وهو ما يتنافى مع أطروحة المتكلمين بخصوص نفس الموضوع، والقائلة بحدوث العالم من عدم، حيث تتوالى الصور على المادة، لدى ابن رشد، إلى ما لا نهاية، لتشكِّلَ بذلك المادةُ الينبوعَ الذي ينساب منه الكونُ المتجدد لكل موجوداتِ هذا العالم الكائن/الفاسد إلى ما لا نهاية له (71)...
*


لذلك قدم انيوتن نظريته للجاذبية ولو انه فقط نظرالى الاعلى فربما يتمكن من رؤية من رماه بالتفاحة من اعلى الشجرة وكان قد وفر علينا هذا المجهود:77:

نص القانون هو


*ينص قانون التحريك الحراري الأول على أن الطاقة الداخلية في نظام معزول تظل ثابتة.*
* 

ينص قانون التحريك الحراري الحراري الثاني على أن الاعتلاج في نظام معزوللا يمكن أن ينخفض.
لقد تم التوصل الى هذه القوانين من خلال اجراء آلاف التجارب، انها قوانين تجريبية وليست قوانين نظرية*
وحيث ان *ليس ثمة نظام معزول تماما هذا من جهة 

ولو فرضنا -وهذا ممكن- بوجود الطاقة السالبة فانه عندها يمكننا ببساطة خلق الطاقة من عدم -الهيولي او الاثير -


*وشكرا.


----------



## jomma (1 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> تحية طيبة
> 
> سبحانه وتعالى انه على كل شئ قدير
> 
> ...


 
1- وحسب ابن رشد، من الذي خلق الماء والعرش؟ ومن خلق المادة قبل الكون؟ استغفر الله ان يكون غيره من فعل ذلك. يا اخي لنبتعد عن الفلسفة التي لا طائل من وراءها.

2- تعريفك للقانون الأول هو تعريف لحالة خاصة فقط تتمثل في النظام المعزول، وهو النظام الذي لا يتبادل طاقة او مادة مع محيطه.

3- في الحياة الهندسية اغلب المظومات ليست معزولة، عندها ينص القانون الأول للديناميكا الحرارية على ان:

 " محصلة الطاقة الداخلة للمنظومة تساوي محصلة التغير في الطاقة داخل المظومة"​ او بمعنى آخر ينص القانون الأول على ان:

 "معدل خلق الطاقة يساوي صفر".​4- لم افهم علاقة السيد نيوتن وتفاحته بالموضوع.​


----------



## pic2007 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> 1- وحسب ابن رشد، من الذي خلق الماء والعرش؟ ومن خلق المادة قبل الكون؟ استغفر الله ان يكون غيره من فعل ذلك. يا اخي لنبتعد عن الفلسفة التي لا طائل من وراءها.


1 لماذا الحكم بهذه السرعة

*أبو الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن أحمد بن رشد* (1126م - 1198م) (520هـ- 595هـ) ولد في قرطبة هو فيلسوف، وطبيب، وفقيه، وقاضي، وفلكي، وفيزيائي مسلم

كان ابن رشد مغرماً بعلوم الفلك منذ صغره، فكان يلاحظ الفلكيون حوله يتكاتفون لمعرفة بعض أسرار هذه السماء في وقت الظلام، وحين بلغ عمره الخامسة والعشرون بدأ ابن رشد يتفحص سماء المغرب من مدينته مراكش والتي من خلالها قدم للعالم اكتشافات وملاحظات فلكية جديدة، واكتشف نجماً لم يكتشفه الفلكيين الأوائل

مؤلفاته:
108 مؤلفاً لابن رشد، وصلنا منها 58 مؤلفاً بنصها العربي.



كتاب "التحصيل" في اختلاف مذاهب العلماء.
كتاب "الحيوان".
كتاب "المسائل" في الحكمة.
 كتاب "بداية المجتهد ونهاية المقتصد" في الفقه.
كتاب "جوامع كتب أرسطاطاليس" في الطبيعيات والإلهيات.
كتاب "شرح أرجوزة ابن سينا" في الطب.‏

وعلى الرغم من ردود الفعل السلبية من رجال الدين اليهودي والمسيحي إلا أن كتابات ابن رشد كانت تدرس في جامعة باريس وجامعات العصور الوسطى الأخرى، وظلت المدرسة الرشدية الفكر المهيمن في اوروبا حتى القرن السادس عشر الميلادي. وقد قدم كتاب فصل المقال فيما بين الحكمة والشريعة من الاتصال تبريراً للتحرر من العلم والفلسفة من اللاهوت الاشعري، وبالتالي إعتبرت الرشدية تمهيداً للعلمانية الحديثة


ويجبُ علينا جميعا أن نعلم بأن السخرية بأي مؤمن - مهما كان بسيطا - حرامٌ بلا خلاف . أما الاستهزاءُ بالعالم والفقيه , فهو أشدُّ حرمة بلا خلاف كذلك .

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> 2- تعريفك للقانون الأول هو تعريف لحالة خاصة فقط تتمثل في النظام المعزول، وهو النظام الذي لا يتبادل طاقة او مادة مع محيطه.
> 
> 3- في الحياة الهندسية اغلب المظومات ليست معزولة، عندها ينص القانون الأول للديناميكا الحرارية على ان:
> 
> ...


ان التجربة المخبرية هي الأداة الوحيدة المجدية التي يمكن اعتمادها لكشف القوانين الحقيقية لسلوك الواقع الملموس من حولنا 

قبل العام 1800م، كانت الآلات التلقائية الحركة تعتبر ممكنة، ولم تكن الحرارة تعتبر شكل من أشكال الطاقة، .... { ربما من الأفضل تخصيص موضوع مستقل}

باختصار: 
الطاقة الأثيرية للكوكب لا تفعل ذلك أبدا، ان مجال الطاقة الأثيرية يتصرف بعكس المفاهيم العامة لقانون الترموديناميك الثاني، وهذه الحقيقة مدعومة بكم هائل من التجارب العملية

وشكرا.


----------



## jomma (1 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> 1 لماذا الحكم بهذه السرعة
> 
> *أبو الوليد محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن أحمد بن رشد* (1126م - 1198م) (520هـ- 595هـ) ولد في قرطبة هو فيلسوف، وطبيب، وفقيه، وقاضي، وفلكي، وفيزيائي مسلم
> 
> ...


 
لك ان تفهم ما تشاء، النقاش معك دائما هلامي، والوصول معك الى نتيجة هو سراب، عموما اخي الكريم سوف تكون هذه آخر مداخلة لي معك، اعدك بذلك.


----------



## pic2007 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> اخي الكريم:هذا يعتمد على مفهومك للطاقة المجانية، ينص القانون الأول على ان خلق الطاقة من العدم مستحيل، لأن مسألة الخلق هي من شأن الخالق سبحانه وتعالى، ما دون ذلك لك ان تقول وتفعل ما تشاء.


لقد اقحمت الخالق في الفيزياء في القانون الأول!!!

وكلنا نعلم بأن المنهج العلمي { المنطق المزور والذي يستميت البعض في الدفاع عنه} لا يؤمن سوى بكل ماهو مادي مرئي وملموس؟ 

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (2 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> لك ان تفهم ما تشاء، النقاش معك دائما هلامي، والوصول معك الى نتيجة هو سراب، عموما اخي الكريم سوف تكون هذه آخر مداخلة لي معك، اعدك بذلك.



سيدي الفاضل

وهل فرض عليك في هذا الملتقى المبارك أن تقرأ كامل مشاركاتي؟
فلماذا تضيع وقتك الثمين؟

وأرجوا الله لي ولك الهداية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الأخوة الأفاضل​
> 
> بعد التحية ..
> ارى أن الجدال كثر حول المحرك الدائم الحركة
> ...


 

للرفع ​ 
ستكون هذه هي القاعدة 
من لديه فيديو او صور عليه ان يدعمها بالبحث العلمي التجريبي 
شاملا المعادلات والحسابات .. بصورة عامة ..
وليس الدخول في جزئيات الشروط الحدية 
والأولية وغيرها مما يعرفه المهندسون .​


----------



## jomma (5 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد، شخصيا اشتركت في هذا الملتقى محاولا بقدر الإمكان الإفادة والإستفادة ومشاركة زملائي المهندسين افكارهم وطموحاتهم جازما ان الخلفية العلمية لجميع المشتركين متجانسة، فسررت جدا بمداخلاتكم ومداخلات الدكتور حسين والزملكاوي والتادفي وغيرهم كثير. للأسف اكتشفت مؤخرا ان البعض يطرح افكار لا علاقة لها بالطاقة البديلة والمتجددة، واخرى تناقض ابسط المفاهيم الأساسية للطبيعة وحجة اصحابها ان ما تعلمناه في المدارس والجامعات هو تعليم رسمي وليس بالضرورة صحيحا، هذا الأمر جعلني اجزم ان بعض الإخوة هنا ليس بمهندسين وربما لم يدخلوا الجامعة مطلقا، بذلك فقدنا الخلفية العلمية المشتركة ودخلنا في نقاشات هي اقرب الى المهاترات مع الأسف، الأمر الذي ادى إلى ابتعاد الكثير من الإخوة المتخصصين الأكفاء عن هذا القسم من الملتقى.
 بارك الله فيك، وعذرا للزملاء ان تجاوزت في الحديث.​


----------



## محمد.المصري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

jomma قال:


> بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد، شخصيا اشتركت في هذا الملتقى محاولا بقدر الإمكان الإفادة والإستفادة ومشاركة زملائي المهندسين افكارهم وطموحاتهم جازما ان الخلفية العلمية لجميع المشتركين متجانسة، فسررت جدا بمداخلاتكم ومداخلات الدكتور حسين والزملكاوي والتادفي وغيرهم كثير. للأسف اكتشفت مؤخرا ان البعض يطرح افكار لا علاقة لها بالطاقة البديلة والمتجددة، واخرى تناقض ابسط المفاهيم الأساسية للطبيعة وحجة اصحابها ان ما تعلمناه في المدارس والجامعات هو تعليم رسمي وليس بالضرورة صحيحا، هذا الأمر جعلني اجزم ان بعض الإخوة هنا ليس بمهندسين وربما لم يدخلوا الجامعة مطلقا، بذلك فقدنا الخلفية العلمية المشتركة ودخلنا في نقاشات هي اقرب الى المهاترات مع الأسف، الأمر الذي ادى إلى ابتعاد الكثير من الإخوة المتخصصين الأكفاء عن هذا القسم من الملتقى.
> 
> بارك الله فيك، وعذرا للزملاء ان تجاوزت في الحديث.​


 
لقد اشرت اخي مهندس جمعة على نقطة هامه

هل المهندس او من لديه خلفية علمية يمتنع عن النقاش او إجابة السؤال لمن ليس لدية خلفية علمية

اذا كان هكذا فمن يساعد هؤلاء ..................... ؟
مع ان يوجد من هو مهندس او لديه خلفية علمية و يخطأ بدون قصد و يقول انه يمكن وجود طاقة من عدم و هكذا

ربما تقصد عدم الحوار مع الأفراد الذين ليس لديهم خلفية علمية كافبة و يريدون ان يجادلو فقط

اما الحوار بصيغة عامة فهو مفيد للطرفان دائما

و اقرب مثال على حوار مع مهندس 
منهم المهندس احمد ( SMART2TROY )
و هو شخصية محترمة جدا

و اقرب مثال على حوار مع غير مهندس 
منهم المهندس ايهاب ( ايهابووو )
و هو شخصية محترمة ايضا 



و لكن الحوار في جدال دائم هو الذي اظن انك تقصدة

و اقرب مثال مع حوار مع مهندس 
منهم المهندس ( كما يقول ) ..العضو.... ( pic2007 )
و هو شخصية ................................

اعتقد لم يسلم منه عضو

لقد سبقتك في اخذ القرار 



محمد.المصري قال:


> و بأفتراض حسن النية بأنك لا تريد أن تضل الآخرين
> اقرر انا العضو محمد.المصري عدم التدخل في نقاش أو حوار مع العضو pic2007 الي غاية اشعار آخر و سوف يكون النقاش عاما في مواضيعه و مشاركاته


 
و رأيك في ذالك العضو



jomma قال:


> لك ان تفهم ما تشاء، النقاش معك دائما هلامي، والوصول معك الى نتيجة هو سراب، عموما اخي الكريم سوف تكون هذه آخر مداخلة لي معك، اعدك بذلك.


 
و رأي الأخ زملكاري في ذالك العضو



zamalkawi قال:


> في موضوع آخر، قلت أنني لن أجادلك ثانية بعد أن اتضح لي مستوى علمك الضحلن فأنت لا تعرف اساسيات الأساسيات
> المهم...
> راوغت وجادلت وأسهبت، ورغم كل هذا لم تعطني مصدرا، لا رسمي ولا غير رسمي
> هداك الله


 
و رأي د حسين في ذالك العضو







د حسين قال:


> الى جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع : تحية طيبة وبعد :​
> 
> 
> 
> الى السيد بيك المحترم لقد اتعبتنا باسلوبك المراوغ وكأنك تفهم قصدنا وتحرفه باتجاه آخر :؟؟؟​


 
و رأي إستشاري الملتقى دكتور محمد في ذلك العضو



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> السيد المهندس pic2007​
> بعد التحية ..
> ارى أنك جادلت وأكثرت الجدال .. ​


 

فأفضل تعامل في هذة الحالة هي التجاهل التام لذالك العضو الى ان يتحسن حاله


----------



## محمد.المصري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> للرفع ​
> 
> ستكون هذه هي القاعدة
> من لديه فيديو او صور عليه ان يدعمها بالبحث العلمي التجريبي
> ...


 
جزاك الله كل خير اتمنى ان يفعل ذلك الشرط

و يوجد موضوع *مثبــت *به قواعد و شروط القسم كأي قسم اخر

و تكون هذه هي القاعدة و من يخالف موضوعة يحذف او يغلق

و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## jomma (6 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> هل المهندس او من لديه خلفية علمية يمتنع عن النقاش او إجابة السؤال لمن ليس لدية خلفية علمية
> 
> ربما تقصد عدم الحوار مع الأفراد الذين ليس لديهم خلفية علمية كافبة و يريدون ان يجادلو فقط
> 
> و لكن الحوار في جدال دائم هو الذي اظن انك تقصدة


 
اخي العزيز محمد: مجال النقاش مفتوح للجميع ومن تواضع لله رفعه. ولم ولن نترفع عن النقاش المفيد، وكله من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى، الحمد لله بانني لم اكن الوحيد الذي قرر مقاطعة الجدال مع ذلك العضو الذي حاول ان يلبسني ثوب الحرام وكاد ان يكفرني، سبحان الله.

مرحبا بالنقاش والمحاورة مع كل من اراد الإفادة والإستفادة مهما كانت خلفيته العلمية، وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## hmozek (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*>>>مجرد رأي حتى توضع الامور في نصابها<<<*

:1: السلام عليكم 
لما لا نمسك باحدآ لديه فكرة يحاول اثباتها ....؟ أو نأتي باي تصميم موجود بليوتيوب وزعم أنة يعمل ونبين نقاط الخلل في التصميم ((((على أثر كتاب الفيزياء المسلية ))) وأن تكون كل المحاور تصب في بوتقت 
هذا التصميم حتى لا ننحرف عن الموضوع الاساسي بدون اشراك أي موضوع أخر بعيدآ عن التصميم السابق ذكره وبمشاركة المؤيد والمعارض حتى تعم الفائدة ويكون كل تعليق يدور حوله لكن شرط أن لا يكون العضو:19: محمد الحسين:19: المخترع المزعوم بالرابط التالي داخل هذه الدائرة الذي نصب نفسة مخترعا مع أولائك المخترعين في الموقع الذي أصلا مشكوك بامرة 
(وفي هذا فاليتنافس المتنافسون) 

(( http://mawhopon.net/Innovative-solu...ة-الكهربائية-بواسطة-المكابس-الهيدروليكية.html ))

أخيرأ أود أن أتوجة بالشكر للاخ pic2007 وألفت عنايتة الى أن يعيد النظر بأخر أسطر من توقيعة لانة ماشاء الله من أكثر المشاركين في الموضوع ودام الجميع بخير


----------



## محمد.المصري (15 أكتوبر 2011)

hmozek قال:


> :1: السلام عليكم
> لما لا نمسك باحدآ لديه فكرة يحاول اثباتها ....؟ أو نأتي باي تصميم موجود بليوتيوب وزعم أنة يعمل ونبين نقاط الخلل في التصميم ((((على أثر كتاب الفيزياء المسلية ))) وأن تكون كل المحاور تصب في بوتقت
> هذا التصميم حتى لا ننحرف عن الموضوع الاساسي بدون اشراك أي موضوع أخر بعيدآ عن التصميم السابق ذكره وبمشاركة المؤيد والمعارض حتى تعم الفائدة ويكون كل تعليق يدور حوله لكن شرط أن لا يكون العضو:19: محمد الحسين:19: المخترع المزعوم بالرابط التالي داخل هذه الدائرة الذي نصب نفسة مخترعا مع أولائك المخترعين في الموقع الذي أصلا مشكوك بامرة
> (وفي هذا فاليتنافس المتنافسون)
> ...



أخي ارحب بأي نقاش و لا يوجد مانع من مناقشة أي فكره حتى لو كانت خاطئة من البدايه

بشرط 

أن يكون عدد المستفيدين لا يقل عن واحد

و لذلك عندما رأيت اخ بيك لا يستفيد من المناقشات خرجت من النقاش 


و أن يكون الموضوع بسيط لا يحتاج إلى شرح واسع
فلا يمكن أن يقول أحد اشرح لي مادة أو جزء من مادة كبير 

و أن يكون فيما أعرف و ما امتلك من علم

و اكرر ارحب بأي فكرة أو نقاش مهما كانت صحته أو خطأه 

و عندي عندك سؤال قد طرحت أنت أخي من فترة موضوع و قد أجابتك فيه فهل حصلت فيه على ما تريد تحتاج تفاصيل أكثر ؟ 


‎ و بالتوفيق للجميع بإذن الله


----------



## hmozek (16 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر أخي محمد للتنبيه للموضوع السابق ذكره كما ارجو المعاوده للصفحة سالفة الذكر وابداء الرئ

أخوك


----------



## hmozek (16 أكتوبر 2011)

المشرف محمد المصري أنت دائما ..... بتكفي وبتوفي


----------



## pic2007 (20 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> و لذلك عندما رأيت اخ بيك لا يستفيد من المناقشات خرجت من النقاش


هل ترغب أن تكون الخصم و الحكم في نفس الوقت؟؟؟


----------



## mamduh.taha (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الحلم يصبح حقيقة . لوهذا صحيح . تصير ثوره اكبر من 25 يناير


----------



## محمد.المصري (21 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> هل ترغب أن تكون الخصم و الحكم في نفس الوقت؟؟؟


 
أخي بيك ماذا تعني أن اكون الخصم و الحكم نحن في هذا الملتقى نتجمع لوجة الله 
و ليس لخصومة او حكم او غيره

و انت أخي بيك من موروتنيا شمال غرب قارة افريقيا و أنا من مصر شمال شرق قارة افريقيا نتجمع في هذا الملتقى لوجه الله فقط حتي لو بلغت المسافة بيننا حدود قارة 

لا أعرف كيف تكون هناك خصومة بيننا ........... هل تعتقد أن الإختلاف في الرأي يؤدي الى إختلف في الشخص صاحب الرأي ؟

أخي أنا عن نفسي أتمنى أن اتعرف عليك و ليس لي جهة شخصيتك خصومة نهائي

و شكرا لك على طرح السؤال


----------



## pic2007 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي بيك ماذا تعني أن اكون الخصم و الحكم نحن في هذا الملتقى نتجمع لوجة الله
> و ليس لخصومة او حكم او غيره


هذا هو ما يفترض عادة..

أعني كونك المشرف لا يعني أن تحدد الصحيح من الخاطئ أو أن تكون حكما و فيصلا هذا من جهة

وعلى الرغم من خلافي الشديد مع كل من السادة:
السيد د حسين
والسيد زملكاوي
والسيد التادفي
مع العلم أنهم من أشد معارضي الطاقة الحرة هنا، الا أنهم مع ذلك يتمتعون بنوع من المصداقية لذلك ألا يستغرب أن يزداد عدد المشرفين هنا في هذا القسم، ولا نجد من بينهم السادة المشار اليهم سابقا، ومن جهة أخرى اذا نظرنا الى المشرفين الجدد نجد قبل تعيينهم بالظبط، قاسمهم المشترك في تلك اللحظة هو الهجوم المنسق على أحد أنصار الطاقة الحرة فهل هذا هذه هي عدالتكم؟

العضو والمشرف محمد المصري :
أرجو أن تعذرني، لأنه في الأيام القليلة القادمة {ان شاء الله} سأكون مشغولا جدا وذلك لكي يرى تصميمي { شخصيا أعتقد أن هذا التصميم هو في غاية الأهمية و خلاصة عالم الطاقة الحرة وخصوصا في هذا التوقيت} النور بعد أن ظل حبيسا في الأوراق مدة من الزمن 


محمد.المصري قال:


> و انت أخي بيك من موروتنيا شمال غرب قارة افريقيا و أنا من مصر شمال شرق قارة افريقيا نتجمع في هذا الملتقى لوجه الله فقط حتي لو بلغت المسافة بيننا حدود قارة


عفوا، لا يوجد بلد بهذا الاسم 

وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> هذا هو ما يفترض عادة..
> 
> أعني كونك المشرف لا يعني أن تحدد الصحيح من الخاطئ أو أن تكون حكما و فيصلا هذا من جهة
> 
> ...



سيد بيك، أشكرك على ثقتك بي...
ولكن إحقاقا للحق أقول الآتي...
أولا الأخ محمد المصري أعلن أنه انسحب من النقاش لأنك لا تستفيد، وهذه هي المشاركة التي اقتبستها أنت وقلت عنها أنه الخصم والحكم، وبينما هذه المشاركة كانت قبل أن يتولى الإشراف
ثانيا من متابعتي للحوارات على هذه الساحة، أظن أن الأخ محمد المصري لا يقوم بالهجوم المنسق على الطاقة الحرة. كل ما في الأمر هو أنه مقتنع بقانون حفظ الطاقة، وما يراه مخالفا لهذا القانون ينقده، ولم أر منه أي هجوم منسق
ثالثا ربما سبب تمتعي بالمصداقية من وجهة نظرك هو عدم خوضي لنقاشات معك في الآونة الأخيرة، ولكن سبب عدم خوضي لهذه النقاشات هو أنني لست مؤهلا بدرجة كافية للخوض في الفيزياء والرياضيات، ولا أعرف عن الفيزياء والرياضيات إلا ما درسته في الجامعة، وكثير منه نسيته بحكم عدم الاستخدام وعدم الممارسة. وربما لو كنت متخصصا في الرياضيات مثل الأخ محمد المصري لكنت دخلت معك في حوار ونقاش أعمق. ولكني لن أفتي بغير علم

بصدق، أرى أن تعيين محمد المصري للإشراف هنا هو قرار موفق، لأنني صدقا اراه متمتعا بالحيادية اللازمة لمنصب الإشراف
وكذلك تبنيه لوجهة النظر الرافضة للمحركات دائمة الحركة أراها نقطة لا غبار عليها من الإدارة، حيث اختارت مشرفا يعبر عن وجهة نظرها الرسمية
والمهم في الأمر هو التزام الحيادية، وهو ما أحسب محمد المصري قادرا على الالتزام به


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> العضو والمشرف محمد المصري :
> أرجو أن تعذرني، لأنه في الأيام القليلة القادمة {ان شاء الله} سأكون مشغولا جدا وذلك لكي يرى تصميمي { شخصيا أعتقد أن هذا التصميم هو في غاية الأهمية و خلاصة عالم الطاقة الحرة وخصوصا في هذا التوقيت} النور بعد أن ظل حبيسا في الأوراق مدة من الزمن


أتمنى لك التوفيق، أقولها مخلصا
وأريد منك وعدا بأن تعرض علينا خلاصة تصميمك وأبحاثك
إلا إن كنت تخشى عليه من السرقة


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> أعني كونك المشرف لا يعني أن تحدد الصحيح من الخاطئ أو أن تكون حكما و فيصلا هذا من جهة
> 
> وعلى الرغم من خلافي الشديد مع كل من السادة:
> السيد د حسين
> ...




من شروط الملتقى 
*13_إدارة الملتقى ترجو من الأعضاء الكرام عدم التدخل في شؤونها، وعدم الشكوى علناً ضد **أي مشرف أو عضو في أقسام الملتقى. ولها كامل الصلاحية في حذف أو تعديل أو نقل أو إغلاق أي موضوع أو**إيقاف عضوية أي مشترك دون ذكر الأسباب، وبدون تبليغ العضو بذلك. وللأعضاء اعتماد أسلوب الرسائل الخاصة في **حالة وجود أي ملاحظة أو شكوى أو بطرح موضوع **في قسم الشكاوي **والاقتراحات*
شروط التسجيل و المشاركة في ملتقى المهندسين العرب​


pic2007 قال:


> العضو والمشرف محمد المصري :
> أرجو أن تعذرني، لأنه في الأيام القليلة القادمة {ان شاء الله} سأكون مشغولا جدا وذلك لكي يرى تصميمي { شخصيا أعتقد أن هذا التصميم هو في غاية الأهمية و خلاصة عالم الطاقة الحرة وخصوصا في هذا التوقيت} النور بعد أن ظل حبيسا في الأوراق مدة من الزمن


 
نحن في الأنتظار و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



pic2007 قال:


> عفوا، لا يوجد بلد بهذا الاسم


 
اقصد موريتانيا 


و شكرا


----------



## pic2007 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم صحيح، وبالتحديد من شنقيط و بأعلى الصوت شنقيط بلادي وافتخر!!
وعلى الرغم من كتابة اسم بلدي خطأ من قبل مشرف هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب!



لكن من شروطي {عفوا، لكن لدي شروط} عدم اعلان أي معلومات شخصية عني، وهذا كان شرطي الأول والأخير، وللأسف فقد تم خرقها ومن قبل الادارة!!!
لذلك وجب حذف هذه المشاركة وفورا وكل ما يشير الى بلدى في المشاركات السابقة 

وعندها أقرر ما أراه مناسبا لي

وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أولا الأخ محمد المصري أعلن أنه انسحب من النقاش لأنك لا تستفيد، وهذه هي المشاركة التي اقتبستها أنت وقلت عنها أنه الخصم والحكم، وبينما هذه المشاركة كانت قبل أن يتولى الإشراف
> ثانيا من متابعتي للحوارات على هذه الساحة، أظن أن الأخ محمد المصري لا يقوم بالهجوم المنسق على الطاقة الحرة. كل ما في الأمر هو أنه مقتنع بقانون حفظ الطاقة، وما يراه مخالفا لهذا القانون ينقده، ولم أر منه أي هجوم منسق


كيف عرفت بأنني لا أستفيد؟ ثم ان قولي ان يصبح الخصم والحكم هو بعد أن تولى هو الاشراف وارجو ان تتأكد بنفسك!!

ليس صحيحا
لقد انسحب محمد المصري من النقاش { مع العلم انه لم يتجرأ على نقاش تجربة مايكلسون} بعد ان تناولنا العلاقة بين نسبية انيشتاين و الدين!!
فالدين يعتمد على حقائق مطلقة وانيشتاين يدعي خلاف ذلك فالحقائق حسب نظريته هي نسبية!!

ومها تكلف المتكلفون فلا يوجد حل لهذه المعضلة
وشكرا.


----------



## pic2007 (24 أكتوبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أولا الأخ محمد المصري أعلن أنه انسحب من النقاش لأنك لا تستفيد، وهذه هي المشاركة التي اقتبستها أنت وقلت عنها أنه الخصم والحكم، وبينما هذه المشاركة كانت قبل أن يتولى الإشراف


حسنا لنرى هذه المشاركة:


zamalkawi قال:


> ونعم الاختيار
> ومن معرفتي بالأخ محمد المصري، أستطيع القول أنه يدرك جيدا أن الإشراف تكليف وليس تشريفا
> وأحسب أنه سيكون على قدر المسئولية وأهل لها


هذه المشاركة كانت بتاريخ 11 اكتوبر 2011
وكانت المشاركة:


pic2007 قال:


> هل ترغب أن تكون الخصم و الحكم في نفس الوقت؟؟؟


بتاريخ20 اكتوبر 2011
السيد زملكاوي أرجو ان تكون دقيقا
ثم ان القول:


zamalkawi قال:


> وربما لو كنت متخصصا في الرياضيات مثل الأخ محمد المصري لكنت دخلت معك في حوار ونقاش أعمق. ولكني لن أفتي بغير علم


لو كان الامر كما تقول فكيف غاب عن ذهن هذا الرياضي أن معادلة استمرارية الشحنة مكتوبة بصيغة الرباعيات{ وهي الصيغة الاولى} تظهر بان سرعة الموجة الكهرومغناطيسية في الوسط المادي او الفراغ هي نفسها سرعة الضوء في الفراغ!!!

فهل يعقل هذا؟

ثم كيف غاب عنه ان تحويلات لورانتزهي في واقع الامر تعتمد على ظاهرة دوبلر بالاضافة الى نسبية غاليليو؟؟

وشكرا.


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أكتوبر 2011)

معذرة أخ بيك
حدث خطأ مني، بالفعل مشاركته التي قال فيها أنه انسحب لأنك لا تستفيد كانت بعد تعيينه مشرفا (كانت بتاريخ 16 أكتوبر)
ربما سبب الخطأ أنه قد أعلن عن انسحابه من النقاش معك قبلها بفترة
معذرة على الخطأ الغير مقصود

ولكني على ثقة من أن الأخ محمد المصري قادر على الفصل بين دوره كعضو (خصم) ودوره كمشرف (حكم)
لن أقول لك صدقني وأحاول إقناعك، فهذا لا محل له هنا
فقط أقول لك، اصبر، ولو ثبت لك عكس ما أقول تقدم بشكوى، ولكن ثقتي كبيرة في أن هذا لن يحدث
لذا لا تبادر بافتراض أنه سيكون خصم وحكم في الوقت ذاته (بمعنى، بدون قدرة على الفصل بين الأدوار) ودع الأيام تثبت لك، فمبادرتك بهذا الافتراض ربما ترسب عندك قناعة أن هذا هو الواقع
امنحه بعض الثقة، فهو في حاجة إليها في بداية حياته الإشرافية


----------



## محمد.المصري (24 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> نعم صحيح، وبالتحديد من شنقيط و بأعلى الصوت شنقيط بلادي وافتخر!!
> وعلى الرغم من كتابة اسم بلدي خطأ من قبل مشرف هنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب!
> 
> 
> ...



عذرا أخي بيك على الخطأ في كتابة اسم الدولة

اما عن بيناتك الخاصة في الملتقى فأنا لا علاقة لي بها

اما كيف عرفت انك من موريتانيا هذه خاصة بي و اعرفها من قبل أن أكون مشرف للقسم و أعرف معلومات غير ذلك 

و عندما ذكرت انك من موريتانيا لم يكن بقصد ذكر اسم الدولة و لكن بقصد ذكر المسافة البعيدة بيننا
حيث تفصل بيننا حدود قارة
و مع ذلك اعتذر عن ذكر الدولة مع انى لم أعلم ما هي المشكلة في ذكر اسم الدولة

و لكن استغرب كيف أحذف مشاركة أنت الذي كتبتها 

و مع ذلك أن كنت تريد حذف اسم الدولة في كل المشاركات السابقة فلا يوجد مانع أرسل لي رسالة خاصة بالموافقة على المسح


----------



## محمد.المصري (25 أكتوبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة أخ بيك
> حدث خطأ مني، بالفعل مشاركته التي قال فيها أنه انسحب لأنك لا تستفيد كانت بعد تعيينه مشرفا (كانت بتاريخ 16 أكتوبر)
> ربما سبب الخطأ أنه قد أعلن عن انسحابه من النقاش معك قبلها بفترة
> معذرة على الخطأ الغير مقصود
> ...



شكرا لك أخي زملكاوي على ثقتك بي في كوني أكون محايد مع انها ليست محايدة في كل الأحوال
فالمحايدة ليست بين الخاطئ و الصحيح بل بين جهالة التفريق بين الصحيح و الخاطئ

و لنذكر مثال ‏‎ ‏ذكر في قسم الهندسة الكهربية موضوع عن وقود الماء و حذفه المشرف مع اضافة مشاركة سيئة للعضو
على اعتبار انها استهزاء بالعلم

و مع ذلك أنا أتمسك بالمحايدة من أول يوم دخلت فيه الملتقى بمفهوم الحيادية 
فمثلا إذا كان هناك خصمان لابد أن أكون محايد في البدايه اما بعد معرفة من الخطأ تنتهي مفهوم الحيادية و لابد من تنفيذ العقاب على المخطئ 

و أنت تعلم أخي زملكاوي أن مشاركاتي في الرد تكون في الغالب مصاحبة بالاثبات و الدليل على صحة ما أقول 



اما عن الانسحاب مع الأخ بيك

أنا لم انسحب من النقاش بل ذكرت عدم الدخول في نقاش إلى غاية اشعار آخر

و كان السبب هو عدم الاستفادة بعد ذكر كتابة 
إثبات تلك النقطة و ليس فقط بل الرد على اثباته الخاطئ و اظهار الأخطاء 

فكان لابد من الخروج في هذه الحالة من النقاش

و اما بالنسبة له فهو انسحب لأنه حتى الآن لم يثبت خطأ ما قلته لأنه مستحيل
و لم يعترف بخطأ ما قال

لو كان استفاد كان اعترف بالخطأ


و شكرا لك أخي زملكاوي مرة أخرى على ثقتك بي


----------



## mustafa2_m (25 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اسعد الله اوقاتكم اخواني بالخير اما بعد اخي الكريم صقر باركك الله وعافاك وجزاك كل خير اكتب لك والكهرباء مفصوله عني لعدم دفع المال وذلك بسسب عدم مقدرتي على الدفع لظروف صحيه اخي صقر كلي رجاء ان تعلمني كي اقدر ان اعمل هذا المولد كي اقدر ان اضيئ بيتي الصغير جدا رجائي الحار ما لي احد يساعدني اخي لا ولد ولا معين وعمري 48 عاما ولا يوجد امكانيات الرجاء المساعده اخي اني لا اعرف حتى طعم الفواكه او اللحوم من سنين طويله ارجوا المساعده


----------



## Ahmaaad (26 أكتوبر 2011)

هل هذا الفديوا حقيقة؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHAg25Ndk_k&feature=related

وهل هذا الكلام صدق؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWOxnXKB8VQ


----------



## Ahmaaad (26 أكتوبر 2011)

كهربا من الهواء ؟؟

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbEGITqU3_c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KS55btWqA80&feature=related


صدق والا ؟ 

ممكن توضيح؟


----------



## pic2007 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> معذرة أخ بيك
> حدث خطأ مني، بالفعل مشاركته التي قال فيها أنه انسحب لأنك لا تستفيد كانت بعد تعيينه مشرفا (كانت بتاريخ 16 أكتوبر)
> ربما سبب الخطأ أنه قد أعلن عن انسحابه من النقاش معك قبلها بفترة
> معذرة على الخطأ الغير مقصود


السيد زملكاوي لا غليك، فهذه الاخطاء الغير المقصودة تحدث أحيانا


zamalkawi قال:


> ولكني على ثقة من أن الأخ محمد المصري قادر على الفصل بين دوره كعضو (خصم) ودوره كمشرف (حكم)
> لن أقول لك صدقني وأحاول إقناعك، فهذا لا محل له هنا
> فقط أقول لك، اصبر، ولو ثبت لك عكس ما أقول تقدم بشكوى، ولكن ثقتي كبيرة في أن هذا لن يحدث
> لذا لا تبادر بافتراض أنه سيكون خصم وحكم في الوقت ذاته (بمعنى، بدون قدرة على الفصل بين الأدوار) ودع الأيام تثبت لك، فمبادرتك بهذا الافتراض ربما ترسب عندك قناعة أن هذا هو الواقع
> امنحه بعض الثقة، فهو في حاجة إليها في بداية حياته الإشرافية


شكرا لك على النصيحة، اخي زملكاوي
بالفعل لا يجب ان نتسرع باصدار الاحكام 
لكن الشواهد ليست في صالحه .

وشكرا


----------



## pic2007 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> اما عن الانسحاب مع الأخ بيك
> 
> أنا لم انسحب من النقاش بل ذكرت عدم الدخول في نقاش إلى غاية اشعار آخر


يمكنك ببساطة الرد على " المزاعم" بدل التهرب من النقاش


محمد.المصري قال:


> و كان السبب هو عدم الاستفادة بعد ذكر كتابة
> إثبات تلك النقطة و ليس فقط بل الرد على اثباته الخاطئ و اظهار الأخطاء
> 
> فكان لابد من الخروج في هذه الحالة من النقاش


باختصار شديد فان وجهة النظر الرسمية خاطئة جملة وتفصيلا و هذا ما اعتقده!
ونتيجة لعزوف الجميع عن مناقشة موضوع تجربة مايكلسون؟؟
وتما ان "نظريتي" تعتمد على وجود الاثير وبما ان هذا الموضوع هو محظور او غير مرغوب فيه هنا فلا يوجد داع اصلا لان اشرح الخطوط العامة ل"نظريتي"

فكيف تم الحكم بخطأ هذه النظرية وانا لم اعلن عنها حتى الان؟؟



محمد.المصري قال:


> و اما بالنسبة له فهو انسحب لأنه حتى الآن لم يثبت خطأ ما قلته لأنه مستحيل
> و لم يعترف بخطأ ما قال
> 
> لو كان استفاد كان اعترف بالخطأ


حتى الان لم انسحب وربما قد حان الوقت لذلك
فهل جربت يوما اعلان "التحدي"؟

صيري ليس له حدود لكن في المجال العلمي فقط لذا لن اسمح باي خروج عن الموضوع وخصوصا ان هذا الموضوع يلقى معارضة شديدة، لذا فان اي محاولة للكشف عن البيانات الشخصية تندرج في خانة الاعمال المشبوهة؟؟؟ 

ثم ما ذا لديك ايضا من البيانات الاخرى؟؟ 


وشكرا.


----------



## محمد.المصري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

pic2007 قال:


> يمكنك ببساطة الرد على " المزاعم" بدل التهرب من النقاش



قلت لك من قبل انى لي شروط بالنسبة لمشاركاتك لكي ارد عليها

ألا تتذكر ؟؟



pic2007 قال:


> باختصار شديد فان وجهة النظر الرسمية خاطئة جملة وتفصيلا و هذا ما اعتقده!



كل وجهة النظر الرسمية خاطئة !!



pic2007 قال:


> ونتيجة لعزوف الجميع عن مناقشة موضوع تجربة مايكلسون؟؟
> وتما ان "نظريتي" تعتمد على وجود الاثير وبما ان هذا الموضوع هو محظور او غير مرغوب فيه هنا فلا يوجد داع اصلا لان اشرح الخطوط العامة ل"نظريتي"



أولا أنت أخي بيك أول من لم يناقش موضوع ميكلسون_موري
فأنت لم تحلل و تدرس و تستخرج النتائج 
بل تركت موضوع منقول ليس له فائدة بحثية
فإذا كنت أنت لم تناقش هل تنتظر مني أن اناقشه

و ماذا تعنى بنظريتك في الأثير هل تعني شيء جديد هناك ملف كنت محمله من كتب الطاقة الحرة يتحدث عن شكل الذرة في الأثير و كان موضوع ممتع ظاهريا فهل ستعرضة و تقول هو نظريتك ؟ 

إذا كنت تقول أن لديك بحث عن خطأ النسبية
أقول
لدي بحث أيضا أثبت فيه معادلات النسبية الخاصة بفرض واحد و هو الفرض الأول بدون الفرض الثاني و كانت معادلات النسبية الخاصة حالة خاصة من المعادلات التي حصلت عليها فماذا تقول !!




pic2007 قال:


> فكيف تم الحكم بخطأ هذه النظرية وانا لم اعلن عنها حتى الان؟؟



إذا كنت لم تعرضها فلماذا تريد الرد عليها المفترض انك عندما تعرضها تسأل عن الصحة و الخطأ حولها

و هل معنى انك لم تفصح عنها انك تخطأ في المعادلات و لا تعرف الاساسيات تابع أخطاء اثباتك سرعة الضوء تساوي سرعة الموجة الكهرومغناطيسية في وسط مادي 



pic2007 قال:


> حتى الان لم انسحب وربما قد حان الوقت لذلك
> فهل جربت يوما اعلان "التحدي"؟



أخي بيك لقد سألتك سؤال من قبل هل تريد التحدي و لو كنت قلت نعم كنت رفضت لاني لا أحب التحدي نهائي لانى أفضل أن أكون خسران تواضعا مني





pic2007 قال:


> صيري ليس له حدود لكن في المجال العلمي فقط لذا لن اسمح باي خروج عن الموضوع وخصوصا ان هذا الموضوع يلقى معارضة شديدة، لذا فان اي محاولة للكشف عن البيانات الشخصية تندرج في خانة الاعمال المشبوهة؟؟؟



و سؤال لماذا لا تريد الافصاح عن البيانات الشخصية هل لانك خايف من أن تختال من عدو مجهول لما لديك من علم



pic2007 قال:


> ثم ما ذا لديك ايضا من البيانات الاخرى؟؟



كيف لاتريد أن أفصح عن بياناتك و تسأل عنها
خلاص إن الله حليم ستار


----------



## pic2007 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*حان وقت الجد!!!*

يمتاز الأكاديميون التقليديون بأنهم عادة أساتذة في فن doublethink 



د حسين قال:


> لماذا تصر على اقحام مصونية الطاقة في مجال الذرات ((( وكلنا متأكدين أن المعلومات الخاصة بها قد قد تكون خاطئة بدليل أحد العلماء أفادنا أخيرا أن الالكترون نفسه أحيانا يتواجد في مكانين بآن واحد !!!! ))).​


هل يعقل ان يتواجد جسيم نفسه في مكانين مختلفين في آن واحد!!!
بالطبع فان اي انسان ذو عقل سليم {لم يتعرض الى عملية غسيل الدماغ} سيرفض هذا الطرح وفورا!!!
وهو بالطبع حسب نظرتهم الى الكون يمثل بالفعل خرق سافر لقانون مصونية الطاقةـالمادة حسب تعاليمهم!!!

ثم ان ازدواجية الجسيم ـالموجة هو طرح يثير الضحك!!! لقد انطلقوا اولا من فرضية جسيمية الالكترون وبما ان بعض التجارب اظهرت تحد لنظريتهم وبدل ان يعيدوا النظر فيها عندها ابتدعوا الحل الوسط: ازدواجية الجسيم ـ الموجة!!!
فهل الالكترون هو جسيم أم موجة؟؟؟ لايوجد في الطبيعة ازدواجية، انها موجودة في عقول البعض منا فقط!!

وشكرا.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع إستوفى حقه من النقاش


----------

